# Companies that deliver to Canada II



## Habanolover

Please read this before posting in this thread.

Sticky; *Discussion of vendor practices*


----------



## Gambino

Im scared to post lol

Anyone from Vancouver BC. Right now I have been purchasing from a local shop on broadway but where have you ordered from before. Thanks.


----------



## HWiebe

Gambino said:


> Im scared to post lol
> 
> Anyone from Vancouver BC. Right now I have been purchasing from a local shop on broadway but where have you ordered from before. Thanks.


Atlanticigar.com has an excelent website. Great for window shopping and getting info on smokes that are out there on the market.:typing::spy:


----------



## Shaz

I'm not surprised it's come to this after some of the posts I've seen, especially the most recent ones. The original thread has long lost it's original purpose and had become more of a bragging or bitching session.

I suppose this would be a good time to start a new list of dealers that are Canadian friendly. Nothing more needs to be said.

I still have these that I've ordered from

Atlantic
Taboo
Lynn Cigars

The following I've never ordered from, but believe they still fall into the same catagory.

thecigarcellar.com
Southside Cigars
Mr Bundles

If anyone has experience to the contrary or more to add, please post.


----------



## Habanolover

Shaz, I figured some of you older guys would understand why we felt this was necessary. I am hoping that this thread can be as great of a resource as the other one was but that it can also be kept within the forum guidelines. :tu


----------



## smelvis

No Shit why put the whole forum at risk for stuff that needs to be said in private anyway.

Thanks Donnie!


----------



## Shaz

Habanolover said:


> Shaz, I figured some of you older guys would understand why we felt this was necessary. I am hoping that this thread can be as great of a resource as the other one was but that it can also be kept within the forum guidelines. :tu


Agree with what you did 100% Donnie...
And who let you know I'm old????:lol:


----------



## Habanolover

Shaz said:


> Agree with what you did 100% Donnie...
> And who let you know I'm old????:lol:


Tarks did! :biggrin:


----------



## Herf N Turf

smelvis said:


> No **** why put the whole forum at risk for stuff that needs to be said in private anyway.
> 
> Thanks Donnie!


As much as anything, Dave, it's about not throwing a vendor under the bus by openly discussing their shipping practices. It's a little like someone handing you a candy bar during 5th grade math class, then waving it around the room, drawing the attention of the teacher.

No one else gets a candy bar, ever! :spank:


----------



## Shaz

Habanolover said:


> Tarks did! :biggrin:


That bastage!!


----------



## HGFlex

Thanks for getting this thread back on track guys! 

Looking at the list Shaz has started, cigarplace.biz should definitely be added as a confirmed shipper and we can take cigarcellar off, as far as I can tell their website is gone.

Confirmed shippers:

Atlanticcigar.com
Taboocigars.com
Lynn Cigars
Cigarplace.biz 

Maybe:

Southside Cigars
Mr Bundles


----------



## SmoknTaz

Shaz said:


> Agree with what you did 100% Donnie...
> And who let you know I'm old????:lol:


+1, the writing was on the wall, it was a matter of time. Thanks Donnie. 
And you should hear what else Tarks has been saying about you Kaz! :tongue1:



Gambino said:


> Im scared to post lol
> 
> Anyone from Vancouver BC. Right now I have been purchasing from a local shop on broadway but where have you ordered from before. Thanks.


You are talking about City right? They have the best selection in town.


----------



## Tarks

Habanolover said:


> Tarks did! :biggrin:


LMAO!


----------



## waltec

Newbie here,I have been following this post for about 6 months now and finally placed my first order with Atlantic and all I can say is wow.
Great cigars and shipping was about 10 days.
Just wanting to thank everyone on this forum for posting these great cigar sites and I will be placing another order real soon.
Again thanks:banana: to all the Canadian brothers.


----------



## HWiebe

CigarMonster.com claims to ship to Canada. Does anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## Kampaigner

HWiebe said:


> CigarMonster.com claims to ship to Canada. Does anyone have any experience with them?


I do. As they are basically famous smoke.com they will ship to Canada. I placed my first order around the 2nd of Jan. Everything was awesome, the service time to ship (7 days).

I placed my second order with them 3 weeks ago and my shipment should be here roughly tomorrow. This time the service was terrible. Had to wait 5 days before they talked to me and I had to send an email to them first. They weren't very apologetic either. So I most likely will not be ordering from them again.

My next try will be Atlantic as many here have had great successes with them.


----------



## Gambino

> You are talking about City right? They have the best selection in town.


Yeah I have been ordering from them over the phone. 
It looks like Atlantic cigars and Cigarplace.biz is the perfect places. I will make a order from cigarplace.biz next week and let you guys know.


----------



## HGFlex

Gambino said:


> It looks like Atlantic cigars and Cigarplace.biz is the perfect places. I will make a order from cigarplace.biz next week and let you guys know.


Let us now how your order goes! We don't need to know all the gory details, but it would be nice to know when they make it safe and sound!


----------



## waltec

Really interested to know how well you do with Cigarplace.


----------



## Codename47

Cigarplace is the best online retailer for me since there are very few of them shipping to Europe


----------



## SmoknTaz

Codename47 said:


> Cigarplace is the best online retailer for me since there are very few of them shipping to Europe


Good to know our European Botl's are looked after!


----------



## Codename47

SmoknTaz said:


> Good to know our European Botl's are looked after!


Thanks mate! Have to try Atlantic one day


----------



## costaricacigarstore

In light of a recent instance with Canadian Customs, The Costa Rica Cigar Store would like to announce our new Canada shipping policy.

We would like to offer our Canadian brethren the "Right of Refusal".

If a package is refused by the Customer in Canada upon attempted delivery with a tax form and thew package is returned to us in merchantable condition, Upon its return, we will refund the customer in full, *minus* the following

1. Shipping Costs (Our shipping costs are included in our prices, but we will retain the amount it costs us to ship.

2. $5 US for the cost of the packaging, order processing, etc.

We feel this is the best way to offer our customers options. Think of the shipping costs plus $5 as an insurance policy.

If you have any questions please contact us at sales @ costaricacigarstore.c0m or 877 332 7502

Pura Vida!

Mike


----------



## BRAC

Habanolover said:


> Shaz, I figured some of you older guys would understand why we felt this was necessary. I am hoping that this thread can be as great of a resource as the other one was but that it can also be kept within the forum guidelines. :tu


I think we all understand... As one of the noob's here, my better judgement sometimes escapes me, and I really do appreciate being "re-educated" as to what's appropriate.

Btw, I just wanted to thank everyone who contributed to the original thread, as it's been an invaluable source of information for me.


----------



## Kampaigner

Kampaigner said:


> I do. As they are basically famous smoke.com they will ship to Canada. I placed my first order around the 2nd of Jan. Everything was awesome, the service time to ship (7 days).
> 
> I placed my second order with them 3 weeks ago and my shipment should be here roughly tomorrow. This time the service was terrible. Had to wait 5 days before they talked to me and I had to send an email to them first. They weren't very apologetic either. So I most likely will not be ordering from them again.
> 
> My next try will be Atlantic as many here have had great successes with them.


Just wanted to touch up on my last post. Got my order today. I received everything except my cigar punch. Now am waiting for a response to see what happened.:banghead::banghead:


----------



## HGFlex

Just wanted to put in a quick shout-out to Heartfelt industries (Heartfelt Industries | Cigar Humidification | Cigar Humidor Humidity Beads | Quality Cigar Accessories). While they don't deal in cigars, they are the ultimate source for humidification and they ship to Canada. My dealings with them have always been positive, as they quickly reply to inquiries and ship their products very quickly.

As an added plus, they're one of the few places I've been able to find wolf v-cutters.


----------



## tmac77

Allthough I have not ordered from this vendor, I have spoken to them and from my discussions I would consider them to be in the friendly catagory:

Hilands Cigars


----------



## HWiebe

Does anyone have experience with Famous-Smoke.com? PM me if you'd rather not post here.


----------



## SmoknTaz

HWiebe said:


> Does anyone have experience with Famous-Smoke.com? PM me if you'd rather not post here.


Famous use UPS to ship to Canada. All the taxes and duties will be included in the final cost.


----------



## HWiebe

SmoknTaz said:


> Famous use UPS to ship to Canada. All the taxes and duties will be included in the final cost.


So my $19.98 purchase will come with a $96 UPS shipping charge?


----------



## canuck2099

HWiebe said:


> So my $19.98 purchase will come with a $96 UPS shipping charge?


Yes! More than likely......


----------



## Kampaigner

HWiebe said:


> So my $19.98 purchase will come with a $96 UPS shipping charge?


To give you an idea (as I have ordered from them twice) if you spend $200 on cigars then with duties and shipping it would come out to be roughly $440.00 at your door.

Unfortunately our taxes and duties are ridiculously crazy. But it is still cheaper than or local b&m's.


----------



## SmoknTaz

HWiebe said:


> So my $19.98 purchase will come with a $96 UPS shipping charge?


In BC the combined taxes is roughly 225%. Way too steep but still cheaper than going to Sheffields or Thomas & Hinds!


----------



## Cadillac

costaricacigarstore said:


> In light of a recent instance with Canadian Customs, The Costa Rica Cigar Store would like to announce our new Canada shipping policy.
> 
> We would like to offer our Canadian brethren the "Right of Refusal".
> 
> If a package is refused by the Customer in Canada upon attempted delivery with a tax form and thew package is returned to us in merchantable condition, Upon its return, we will refund the customer in full, *minus* the following
> 
> 1. Shipping Costs (Our shipping costs are included in our prices, but we will retain the amount it costs us to ship.
> 
> 2. $5 US for the cost of the packaging, order processing, etc.
> 
> We feel this is the best way to offer our customers options. Think of the shipping costs plus $5 as an insurance policy.
> 
> If you have any questions please contact us at sales @ costaricacigarstore.c0m or 877 332 7502
> 
> Pura Vida!
> 
> Mike


Very nice site Mike!

Thank you for being thoughtful enough to consider us Canadians.


----------



## pomorider

If you buy pipe tobacco, 4noggins.com is the site. Richard will take care of you.


----------



## socapots

SmoknTaz said:


> Famous use UPS to ship to Canada. All the taxes and duties will be included in the final cost.


booo on UPS!!!!



HWiebe said:


> So my $19.98 purchase will come with a $96 UPS shipping charge?


HAHA.. and that is why.
Duties and taxes are fine.. but damn.. when they hit you with a handling fee that is more then duty and tax.. that's just wrong... 
Had some car parts shipped last month, shipper sent it UPS not realizing what they do across the border, I got it and they wanted another 50some bucks. and less then half of that was duty.. i refused shipment, they sent me a bill a 3 weeks later for the amount.. haha.. called them and they said its there mistake, and once they package is confirmed "sent back" the bill will be void... and i know for a fact the original shipper had the package in his hands already..
ok i gotta stop the rant.


----------



## Entan

Ordered a humidor a while back. Even though I had selected USPS (I already knew to avoid UPS), it was shipped using UPS. The initial shipping cost was cheaper, however when it arrived at my door, it had a $57 customs taxes and brokerage fees charge that I had to pay. To make things worse, the glass on the humidor was broken. It looked like the thing was dropped from a considerable height as even the lid wouldn't close properly. Luckily, the website I bought it from had excellent customer service and refunded me the cost of the unit. UPS also refunded the full amount of the fees (after a month). The only good thing about UPS is that they guarantee the safe arrival of their packages so the website I purchased the humidor from should have been reimbursed.


----------



## Hemsworth

Just another kudos to Atlantic. Ordered on Jan. 30th...arrived yesterday with no hassle!


----------



## Shaz

Ok, updated list.

Confirmed Canadian friendly shippers:

Atlanticcigar.com
Taboocigars.com
Lynn Cigars
Cigarplace.biz 


Maybe:

Southside Cigars
Mr Bundles
Highlands Cigar


Pipe Tobacco
4noggins.com

We need recent successful order history for a supplier to be listed in the confirmed category.


----------



## Shaz

Kampaigner said:


> I do. As they are basically famous smoke.com they will ship to Canada. I placed my first order around the 2nd of Jan. Everything was awesome, the service time to ship (7 days).
> 
> I placed my second order with them 3 weeks ago and my shipment should be here roughly tomorrow. This time the service was terrible. Had to wait 5 days before they talked to me and I had to send an email to them first. They weren't very apologetic either. So I most likely will not be ordering from them again.
> 
> My next try will be Atlantic as many here have had great successes with them.


So I'm confused as to where Cigar Monster fits in on the list. If they are the same as Famous, then do they ship UPS or USPS? Doesn't look like they fall into the Canadian friendly category.


----------



## Kampaigner

Shaz said:


> So I'm confused as to where Cigar Monster fits in on the list. If they are the same as Famous, then do they ship UPS or USPS? Doesn't look like they fall into the Canadian friendly category.


Both orders I have gotten from Cigar Monster/Famous came via UPS.


----------



## Shaz

Kampaigner said:


> Both orders I have gotten from Cigar Monster/Famous came via UPS.


That's what I thought. So they came with all of the appropriate additional costs.


----------



## canuck2099

Shaz said:


> That's what I thought. So they came with all of the appropriate additional costs.


Hold on ! I refer to them as totally _inappropriate_ costs ! Atlantic all the way !


----------



## Shaz

canuck2099 said:


> Hold on ! I refer to them as totally _inappropriate_ costs ! Atlantic all the way !


lol...
agreed.


----------



## HGFlex

*Confirmed Canadian friendly shippers:*
Atlanticcigar.com
Taboocigars.com
Lynn Cigars
Cigarplace.biz

*Maybe:*
*Costaricacigarstore.com *
Southside Cigars
Mr Bundles
Highlands Cigar

*Pipe Tobacco:*
4noggins.com

After reading what they posted in this thread, we've gotta at least include costaricacigarstore.com on the maybe list... 
Now all we need is a guinea pig!


----------



## HWiebe

Atlantic Cigars has only one "c" in the URL atlanticigars.com


----------



## HGFlex

HWiebe said:


> Atlantic Cigars has only one "c" in the URL atlanticigars.com


 You know what funny? Both addresses work....

www.atlanticcigar.com

&

www.atlanticigars.com


----------



## HWiebe

Bonus!


----------



## HWiebe

I placed an order with AC on Friday. It shipped Monday. Will post pics when it arrives! Can't wait!


----------



## socapots

HWiebe said:


> I placed an order with AC on Friday. It shipped Monday. Will post pics when it arrives! Can't wait!


:beerchug:

good stuff man. gotta get the Winnipeg guys together for a smoke somewhere... sometime...:madgrin:


----------



## HWiebe

Anyone have any experience with cigars-now.com?

They state on their site that they ship Internationally via USPS in a discrete box. Any feedback?


----------



## Codename47

Just placed an order from costaricacigarstore  Since European Union customs are pretty much the same "aggressive" as yours, I will let you know when my package arrives. Their shipping method should be suitable for us


----------



## canuck2099

HWiebe said:


> Anyone have any experience with cigars-now.com?
> 
> They state on their site that they ship Internationally via USPS in a discrete box. Any feedback?


 They also state that the buyer is responsible for all taxes, no returns etc etc. They might fall into the 'kinda' friendly pile.


----------



## HGFlex

Codename47 said:


> Just placed an order from costaricacigarstore  Since European Union customs are pretty much the same "aggressive" as yours, I will let you know when my package arrives. Their shipping method should be suitable for us


I'm very interested to see how this turns out for you! They advertise free shipping to Canada, that combined with their return policy makes them a very appealing prospect.

Let us know when they arrive safely. And maybe we can get a quick verdict from you as to their quality as well!


----------



## Shaz

canuck2099 said:


> They also state that the buyer is responsible for all taxes, no returns etc etc. They might fall into the 'kinda' friendly pile.


There's really no point in pointing out on line retailers that simply state they ship to Canada, because most will. Likely, they will do everything by the book and/or ship via UPS or FedEx. Yes, I know that there are some of the big ones that won't ship at all to Canada and there is some value in identifying such. But I don't think this is the purpose of this thread.
Personally, I don't care that Holts or Famous will ship Canada, because I'm not looking here for retailers that ship in that manner.
If I'm in the minority, then maybe we can have another category for this.:2


----------



## canuck2099

Shaz said:


> There's really no point in pointing out on line retailers that simply state they ship to Canada, because most will. Likely, they will do everything by the book and/or ship via UPS or FedEx. Yes, I know that there are some of the big ones that won't ship at all to Canada and there is some value in identifying such. But I don't think this is the purpose of this thread.
> Personally, I don't care that Holts or Famous will ship Canada, because I'm not looking here for retailers that ship in that manner.
> If I'm in the minority, then maybe we can have another category for this.:2


Totally agree and I think you are right, that is the point of this thread.


----------



## Schumi5

Hi Fellow Canucks,

Just wondering if anyone has any recent experience with Lynn Cigars? I saw them mentioned on this thread and it was the first I had heard from them. Anyone have any recent feedback good or bad? 

Thanks!


----------



## Shaz

Schumi5 said:


> Hi Fellow Canucks,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has any recent experience with Lynn Cigars? I saw them mentioned on this thread and it was the first I had heard from them. Anyone have any recent feedback good or bad?
> 
> Thanks!


I have ordered from them a couple of times, but the last time was about a year ago. I recommend calling and getting the details ironed out. I think they are a pretty small operation, but they have a lot of cigars that aren't available elsewhere. And their prices are pretty good.


----------



## Schumi5

Shaz said:


> I have ordered from them a couple of times, but the last time was about a year ago. I recommend calling and getting the details ironed out. I think they are a pretty small operation, but they have a lot of cigars that aren't available elsewhere. And their prices are pretty good.


Thanks Shaz. Much appreciated. Were you happy with the service and quality of the cigars? Were they in good condition?


----------



## Shaz

Schumi5 said:


> Thanks Shaz. Much appreciated. Were you happy with the service and quality of the cigars? Were they in good condition?


Yes, absolutely. Seemed like a very nice guy when I spoke with him. I would love it if someone gave him a try, just to make 100% sure that nothing has changed. Also to see a bit of business go his way.


----------



## HWiebe

Shaz said:


> There's really no point in pointing out on line retailers that simply state they ship to Canada, because most will. Likely, they will do everything by the book and/or ship via UPS or FedEx. Yes, I know that there are some of the big ones that won't ship at all to Canada and there is some value in identifying such. But I don't think this is the purpose of this thread.
> Personally, I don't care that Holts or Famous will ship Canada, because I'm not looking here for retailers that ship in that manner.
> If I'm in the minority, then maybe we can have another category for this.:2


The reason I am pointing these out is to find out if other Canadians have dealt with them and know of their shipping practices, be they stated on their official website or not. It's worth asking.


----------



## Shaz

HWiebe said:


> The reason I am pointing these out is to find out if other Canadians have dealt with them and know of their shipping practices, be they stated on their official website or not. It's worth asking.


Sorry. didn't mean to single you out. Just wanted to clarify what "Canadian friendly" means. No harm in asking, for sure.:thumb:


----------



## Herfer

Whatever you do, if you're in Canada stay away from whyshouldihavetoreadtherules.com. One of their shipments, which was part of a much larger order, was intercepted by Canada Customs and seized. When I told dutyfree about it they suggested to me rather than finish shipping the rest of the order they send me a refund for the outstanding boxes.

Several months passed and nothing. I sent an email to (the guy who runs the store) asking for an update and he said he would mail it the very next day. Several more months passed and nothing. It has now been 9 months and he is obviously not going to follow through on his word. All in all I lost about $600USD to the creep. Lesson learned! I use far more reliable sources now :-D


----------



## canuck2099

Herfer said:


> Whatever you do, if you're in Canada stay away from whyshouldihavetoreadtherules.com. One of their shipments, which was part of a much larger order, was intercepted by Canada Customs and seized. When I told dutyfree about it they suggested to me rather than finish shipping the rest of the order they send me a refund for the outstanding boxes.


What do you mean "it was seized" ? Do you mean they were going to charge you the duties and taxes or they actually confiscated the sticks ? If confiscated, why ?


----------



## canuck2099

Reminds me of an insurance scam where a collector claimed that his rare and expensive cigars were destroyed by fire ( when he actually smoked them all). The insurance company paid out but had it investigated to the point where they had him on tape bragging that he had smoked them. Next thing he was charged with insurance fraud and arson arty: !!

On another note, this has me worried as the cigars from a recent trade have yet to reach me. It's been over two weeks. I asked the BOTL not to declare the contents as cigars as it could cause customs issues (even though they were not purchased). Hmmmm....could they be being smoked by customs guys right now ??!!!


----------



## Habanolover

Herfer, please read the first post of this thread to familiarize yourself with the rules.

Since you are not able to receive PMs yet please consider this your warning.

Thank you


----------



## Habanolover

Also please guys do not discuss ways of getting around paying your countries duties. If this keeps up then this thread will be locked.


----------



## Herfer

canuck2099 said:


> Reminds me of an insurance scam where a collector claimed that his rare and expensive cigars were destroyed by fire ( when he actually smoked them all). The insurance company paid out but had it investigated to the point where they had him on tape bragging that he had smoked them. Next thing he was charged with insurance fraud and arson arty: !!
> 
> On another note, this has me worried as the cigars from a recent trade have yet to reach me. It's been over two weeks. I asked the BOTL not to declare the contents as cigars as it could cause customs issues (even though they were not purchased). Hmmmm....could they be being smoked by customs guys right now ??!!!


For your sake I truly hope not. Its risky business mis-declaring with Canada Customs. I have ways of dealing with it if they are taxed, but seized? heh. You are f***ed.


----------



## Herfer

Habanolover said:


> Also please guys do not discuss ways of getting around paying your countries duties. If this keeps up then this thread will be locked.


RIGHT! Sorry. Topic CLOSED.

If you wanna take this any further Canuck-dude we should go offline.


----------



## canuck2099

Habanolover said:


> Also please guys do not discuss ways of getting around paying your countries duties. If this keeps up then this thread will be locked.


Sorry, I actually had slight misgivings re the few recent posts. Apologies, wont happen again !


----------



## Habanolover

canuck2099 said:


> Sorry, I actually had slight misgivings re the few recent posts. Apologies, wont happen again !


No worries. Remember, if you start to post something and you are not sure whether it is ok or not then that means it usually isn't. If you are unsure then please feel free to contact a mod and we will inform you if it is ok or not.


----------



## Herfer

canuck2099 said:


> Sorry, I actually had slight misgivings re the few recent posts. Apologies, wont happen again !


Squamish- a hop skip and a jump from me.

Not sure how we could conntinue this and share information though since apparently I can't send/recv PM's.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Herfer said:


> Squamish- a hop skip and a jump from me.
> 
> Not sure how we could conntinue this and share information though since apparently I can't send/recv PM's.


A few more posts and you'll have access to that. It's mentioned in my sig. link.


----------



## Herfer

Blaylock said:


> A few more posts and you'll have access to that.


Really?


----------



## Herfer

Blaylock said:


> A few more posts and you'll have access to that.


I wonder......


----------



## Herfer

Blaylock said:


> A few more posts and you'll have access to that. It's mentioned in my sig. link.


Any ideas how I can accelerate that? ;-)


----------



## Habanolover

Herfer said:


> I wonder......


But post whoring just to drive it up is not the acceptable way to do it.


----------



## Herfer

Habanolover said:


> But post whoring just to drive it up is not the acceptable way to do it.


Sorry- once again I break the rules.

I'm a BAD, bad Herfer :sorry:


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Habanolover said:


> But post whoring just to drive it up is not the acceptable way to do it.


Strike Two!


----------



## Herfer

In an effort to embrace the essence of this thread and become a contributing member of this community while clearing my good name as a 'whore' I submit the following which are based on my experience collecting the NC portion of my 7000+ stick cigar collection:

I have had great success with the following US retailers. I have found them all to provide excellent service and they take great care in packaging and shipping their cigars to Canada.

- Taboo Cigars - Rob Worley
- Atlantic Cigars 
- The Cigar Cellar - they pretty much sell anything availble on cigar.com's website- but you have to email them directly for pricing and shipping costs.

I used to deal with cigar.com directly for NC's, however due to recent changes in US customs this is no longer possible. I highly recommend Rob Worley at Taboo. He is honest and will compete for a sale if you engage him. I recently purchased some Padron cigars from him at an amazing price.

Jim


----------



## Habanolover

Excellent post Jim. :tu

And yes, Rob at Taboo is a goo guy.


----------



## Shaz

Habanolover said:


> Excellent post Jim. :tu
> 
> And yes, Rob at Taboo is a goo guy.


Donny, I didn't know Rob was a member of the goo goo dolls?:noidea:

Sorry, couldn't help myself....

I could have gone somewhere else with that, that would have been much worse.


----------



## Herfer

Shaz said:


> Donny, I didn't know Rob was a member of the goo goo dolls?:noidea:
> 
> Sorry, couldn't help myself....
> 
> I could have gone somewhere else with that, that would have been much worse.


Oh geez... and I like soooo hesitated to make a comment like that just because I had two strikes.


----------



## Zfog

Herfer said:


> Oh geez... and I like soooo hesitated to make a comment like that just because I had two strikes.


Well since you thought of it I would say that makes 3 strikes!!! BANNED lol


----------



## Shaz

Herfer said:


> Oh geez... and I like soooo hesitated to make a comment like that just because I had two strikes.


Yeah, you don't want to push your luck any more. :wink:

Not sure if you already did this, but you can introduce yourself in the new puffer section and tell us a bit about yourself. Might help get your posts up a bit more...


----------



## Zfog

New puffer forum and the Puff banter forum don't count toward your post count. Just contribute more frequently.


----------



## Shaz

Zfog said:


> New puffer forum and the Puff banter forum don't count toward your post count. Just contribute more frequently.


Well I'll be damned. I didn't know that.


----------



## Habanolover

Shaz said:


> Donny, I didn't know Rob was a member of the goo goo dolls?:noidea:
> 
> Sorry, couldn't help myself....
> 
> I could have gone somewhere else with that, that would have been much worse.


----------



## Herfer

Zfog said:


> Well since you thought of it I would say that makes 3 strikes!!! BANNED lol


Well if you guys can't take it as much as you give it I don't really have patience for it. 3 strikes I'm gone. Bye.


----------



## Zfog

Herfer said:


> Well if you guys can't take it as much as you give it I don't really have patience for it. 3 strikes I'm gone. Bye.


Huh?


----------



## Herfer

Zfog said:


> Huh?


WTF- I can't find an option to delete my account.


----------



## Zfog

Herfer said:


> WTF- I can't find an option to delete my account.


Do what you want but I thought it was obvious that I was joking brother!


----------



## Kampaigner

I think he's playing with you dude lol. If not I can clearly see it was in jest.


----------



## Herfer

Doesn't matter. My feelings are still hurt and now I gotta find a shrink.

HEH, Oh yeah, I forgot. EVERYTHING is better after having a cigar.

My favorite saying is "Have a Cigar, you'll go far".

This is WAY off topic for this thread man. I'm gunna get 4 strikes now. Is that even possible?


----------



## Frodo

Hi Jim:

It's clear you are a cigar enthusiest and a kindrid spirit in that you like to talk cigars and have the same difficulties as other BOTLs who live in Canada. As such, I think you have plenty to offer this board and I hope (selfishly) that you decide to stay and share your knowledge as well as benefit from those who share theirs.

There are a couple of rules here about not posting ways to break rules related to customs duties or posting sources of Cuban Cigars (CCs). You have to wait until you have 100 posts and 90 days before you can have access to the buy/sell forums. That's about it off the top of my head. This is a large forum and heavily moderated partially because of that. You won't find trolls or flamers running amok. The end result is that the forum feels very structured. I'm very comfortable here as I suspect others are as well. I hope you give this forum another chance and call others out on their behaviour if you don't like it (respectfully) as opposed to just leaving.

Just a thought.


----------



## Herfer

Frodo said:


> Hi Jim:
> 
> It's clear you are a cigar enthusiest and a kindrid spirit in that you like to talk cigars and have the same difficulties as other BOTLs who live in Canada. As such, I think you have plenty to offer this board and I hope (selfishly) that you decide to stay and share your knowledge as well as benefit from those who share theirs.
> 
> There are a couple of rules here about not posting ways to break rules related to customs duties or posting sources of Cuban Cigars (CCs). You have to wait until you have 100 posts and 90 days before you can have access to the buy/sell forums. That's about it off the top of my head. This is a large forum and heavily moderated partially because of that. You won't find trolls or flamers running amok. The end result is that the forum feels very structured. I'm very comfortable here as I suspect others are as well. I hope you give this forum another chance and call others out on their behaviour if you don't like it (respectfully) as opposed to just leaving.
> 
> Just a thought.


I appreciate your kind words and your excellent command of the English language. I will find it difficult to remove the term Cuban from my time here and I fear I will continue to break rules. This is based solely on a judgement of myself and what I have discovered in my short time here. I am a little saddened that the socialist regime that is the US government has so many people opressed, even though I myself am a US citizen living in Canada. The idea that we can't even discuss something so benign as smoking a cigar becuase its 'against the law' is foreign to me.

Jim


----------



## socapots

haha.. this thread really picked up some steam. lol.
welcome aboard Jim.


----------



## Frodo

Herfer said:


> I will find it difficult to remove the term Cuban from my time here and I fear I will continue to break rules. This is based solely on a judgement of myself and what I have discovered in my short time here...The idea that we can't even discuss something so benign as smoking a cigar becuase its 'against the law' is foreign to me.
> 
> Jim


Hey Jim:

We can discuss cigar smoking although in-depth discussions on Cubans need to be in the proper forum and you need 30 days/50 posts to go there. The rules reflect this board being based in the US with the authorities able to peruse its contents.

So my sense is, you can mention that you smoked a Cuban Bolivar (or anything else) or compare something to that same smoke, but you can't initiate an in-depth thread talking about the wrappers on said Bolivars unless it is in the CC forum (30 days/50 posts needed). Alot of folks here "break the rules" by smoking Cuban sticks. The key is to help them avoid trouble - thus the posts/days requirement for the appropriate forums.

If this does not make any difference I understand completely. There are other forums out there without this kind of structure. I'm just saying this structure is here for a reason - not just to be difficult.


----------



## Shaz

Looks like Herfer will fit right in :evil:


----------



## captain_pudding

Fellow BOTL: I've recently been turned on to pipe smoking. It's great for those moments where you're in the mood for that wonderful cigar taste but only have about 15 minutes to spare. That being said, anyone out there who enjoys an old fashioned pipe from time to time. I just completed my first transaction with 4noggins.com and it was fantastic. One week from shipping to in my hands and great prices, I highly recommend them. 

On a side note, those of us that aren't the biggest fan of atlantic's $25 shipping boxes (more then happy to pay them since it's the equivalent to the canadian price of one stick anyways) but my 4noggins order had a $10 shipping fee. I think it's mostly due to the much smaller size and weight of a pipe tobacco order, but still, quite nice


----------



## canuck2099

Litle bit off topic but I need to rant....

I did a trade with a BOTL recently and sent my end first. I believe my parcel arrived in Texas in approx. 7 days. Not great but not too bad. My parcel has taken 22 days from date of mailing ( I assume its my sticks - I received a post slip from Canada Post today). So I go to the post office to pick it up and I'm told..

Her - "Sorry, its not in the system yet. You'll have to come back in two hours"

Me - WHAT ????? Cant you just go and find it for me ?

Her -Oh no , we have lots of parcels. ( I live in a town of 15,000 with two post offices...surely it wouldn't be that bad).

Why drop the slip off when the parcel has not yet been entered into their system ??? So I have to go back later to pick up what I hope are my cigars. I can unequivocally say that I hate Canada Post !


----------



## captain_pudding

canuck2099 said:


> Litle bit off topic but I need to rant....
> 
> I did a trade with a BOTL recently and sent my end first. I believe my parcel arrived in Texas in approx. 7 days. Not great but not too bad. My parcel has taken 22 days from date of mailing ( I assume its my sticks - I received a post slip from Canada Post today). So I go to the post office to pick it up and I'm told..
> 
> Her - "Sorry, its not in the system yet. You'll have to come back in two hours"
> 
> Me - WHAT ????? Cant you just go and find it for me ?
> 
> Her -Oh no , we have lots of parcels. ( I live in a town of 15,000 with two post offices...surely it wouldn't be that bad).
> 
> Why drop the slip off when the parcel has not yet been entered into their system ??? So I have to go back later to pick up what I hope are my cigars. I can unequivocally say that I hate Canada Post !


If you want to learn to appreciate Canada Post buy something and have it shipped UPS. I've never had a positive experience with them. They once sent a collections agency after me before even sending me an invoice, the kicker, they hired a collection agency for a $7 balance.


----------



## canuck2099

captain_pudding said:


> If you want to learn to appreciate Canada Post buy something and have it shipped UPS. I've never had a positive experience with them. They once sent a collections agency after me before even sending me an invoice, the kicker, they hired a collection agency for a $7 balance.


Yeah, I guess Canada Post is the lesser of two evils. Reminds me of a joke..

Two boll weevils grew up in South Carolina. One went to Hollywood and became a famous actor. The other stayed behind in the cotton fields and never amounted to much. The second one, naturally, became known as the lesser of two weevils.


----------



## socapots

canuck2099 said:


> Yeah, I guess Canada Post is the lesser of two evils. Reminds me of a joke..
> 
> Two boll weevils grew up in South Carolina. One went to Hollywood and became a famous actor. The other stayed behind in the cotton fields and never amounted to much. The second one, naturally, became known as the lesser of two weevils.


:wacko::shock:

really....

haha.. just buggin man.. 
its been a long day in a loud GS for me. My brain is getting a little scambled. lol. But at least i got puff to keep me company. lol.


----------



## kg_canadaka

Considering putting in an order with Atlantic since they are 'Canadian-friendly' but I had a question regarding their V.I.P. club. Is it worth it? I see only three benefits,

1. Reduced Pricing (can anyone with VIP comment on this? what are we looking at per Cigar generally)

2. Free shipping for $150+ to Canada? (I am probably wrong, it says 'international and freight shipping for large items under exclusions)

3. Early access to limited/special products and 'points' for purchases.

Would love for someone with experience with Atlantic to chime in whether its worth it or not to get the VIP since I'll be a fairly constant recipient of their 'gifts'.


----------



## Kampaigner

kg_canadaka said:


> Considering putting in an order with Atlantic since they are 'Canadian-friendly' but I had a question regarding their V.I.P. club. Is it worth it? I see only three benefits,
> 
> 1. Reduced Pricing (can anyone with VIP comment on this? what are we looking at per Cigar generally)
> 
> 2. Free shipping for $150+ to Canada? (I am probably wrong, it says 'international and freight shipping for large items under exclusions)
> 
> 3. Early access to limited/special products and 'points' for purchases.
> 
> Would love for someone with experience with Atlantic to chime in whether its worth it or not to get the VIP since I'll be a fairly constant recipient of their 'gifts'.


I too am wondering on this. Would be great to know the answer.


----------



## HWiebe

Pretty sure they said the shipping wasn't free to Canadians on the VIP program. But e-mail them to find out the perks for Canadians.


----------



## zlatko

Codename47 said:


> Just placed an order from costaricacigarstore  Since European Union customs are pretty much the same "aggressive" as yours, I will let you know when my package arrives. Their shipping method should be suitable for us


Any news on this one?


----------



## Codename47

zlatko said:


> Any news on this one?


16 days since shipped but sometimes it takes 3 weeks to arrive from Florida so it should be here soon


----------



## skeptic

I just received my box of CAO La Traviata divno maduro from Atlantic cigars with no problems at all. I wil be using them again in the future.


----------



## Shaz

kg_canadaka said:


> Considering putting in an order with Atlantic since they are 'Canadian-friendly' but I had a question regarding their V.I.P. club. Is it worth it? I see only three benefits,
> 
> 1. Reduced Pricing (can anyone with VIP comment on this? what are we looking at per Cigar generally)
> 
> 2. Free shipping for $150+ to Canada? (I am probably wrong, it says 'international and freight shipping for large items under exclusions)
> 
> 3. Early access to limited/special products and 'points' for purchases.
> 
> Would love for someone with experience with Atlantic to chime in whether its worth it or not to get the VIP since I'll be a fairly constant recipient of their 'gifts'.


There was a short thread here http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/279146-atlantic-cigar-vip-program.html
I'm not sure how many are actually on the VIP program, but I'm guessing not many. I think that Canadians won't get free shipping. Whenever Atlantic offered free shipping in the past, it was only for Canadians. Of course it's possible they changed this on the VIP thing, but I doubt it.


----------



## HWiebe

Shaz said:


> There was a short thread here http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/279146-atlantic-cigar-vip-program.html
> I'm not sure how many are actually on the VIP program, but I'm guessing not many. I think that Canadians won't get free shipping. Whenever Atlantic offered free shipping in the past, it was only for Canadians. Of course it's possible they changed this on the VIP thing, but I doubt it.


Straight from AC's VIP page:
"Free shipping on all order over $150 (*excludes* Alaska, Hawaii, Puerto Rico, *International *& Freight shipping for large Items.)"


----------



## Senator

Let me see if I can ask this carefully...when ordering from the US, do you have a self-imposed maximum dollar or quantity amount per order?

For example, when ordering pipe tobacco, I always ensure each order is no more than 1lb.


----------



## canuck2099

Senator said:


> Let me see if I can ask this carefully...when ordering from the US, do you have a self-imposed maximum dollar or quantity amount per order?
> 
> For example, when ordering pipe tobacco, I always ensure each order is no more than 1lb.


I've never looked at it that way. I just order enough to make the exhorbitant shipping costs seem a little more worthwhile !


----------



## SmoknTaz

Senator said:


> Let me see if I can ask this carefully...when ordering from the US, do you have a self-imposed maximum dollar or quantity amount per order?
> 
> For example, when ordering pipe tobacco, I always ensure each order is no more than 1lb.


Same here, I keep my pipe order small.


----------



## HGFlex

Senator said:


> Let me see if I can ask this carefully...when ordering from the US, do you have a self-imposed maximum dollar or quantity amount per order?
> 
> For example, when ordering pipe tobacco, I always ensure each order is no more than 1lb.


I'm always very hesitant to place too large of an order at any given time. It's a fine balance between justifying shpping costs (although cigarplace does make this *MUCH* easier) and not wanting to have the parcel unduly flagged. Typically I keep my orders 2 boxes or less.


----------



## HWiebe

HGFlex said:


> I'm always very hesitant to place too large of an order at any given time. It's a fine balance between justifying shpping costs (although cigarplace does make this *MUCH* easier) and not wanting to have the parcel unduly flagged. Typically I keep my orders 2 boxes or less.


Does this mean Cigarplace is "Canadian Friendly"?


----------



## HGFlex

HWiebe said:


> Does this mean Cigarplace is "Canadian Friendly"?


Yes they are! And their shipping is very reasonable compared to most! The down-side is they are often under-stocked and they don't have many fivers for sale


----------



## HWiebe

HGFlex said:


> Yes they are! And their shipping is very reasonable compared to most! The down-side is they are often under-stocked and they don't have many fivers for sale


Interesting...PM sent.


----------



## Shaz

HGFlex said:


> *Confirmed Canadian friendly shippers:*
> Atlanticcigar.com
> Taboocigars.com
> Lynn Cigars
> Cigarplace.biz
> 
> *Maybe:*
> *Costaricacigarstore.com *
> Southside Cigars
> Mr Bundles
> Highlands Cigar
> 
> *Pipe Tobacco:*
> 4noggins.com
> 
> After reading what they posted in this thread, we've gotta at least include costaricacigarstore.com on the maybe list...
> Now all we need is a guinea pig!


Ok, this was the last update to the list. What we need is for someone to call a few of the sellers and/or place a test order with them. I can't believe there are only 4 sellers that are Canadian friendly.


----------



## canadianbeaver

Shaz said:


> Ok, this was the last update to the list. What we need is for someone to call a few of the sellers and/or place a test order with them. I can't believe there are only 4 sellers that are Canadian friendly.


I have ordered from Holts and one package came in no duties, no nothing. The other did have duties and was opened. So 50/50 but both delivered and the cigars were fine.

CB


----------



## canuck2099

HGFlex said:


> Yes they are! And their shipping is very reasonable compared to most! The down-side is they are often under-stocked and they don't have many fivers for sale


PM sent...


----------



## Shaz

canadianbeaver said:


> I have ordered from Holts and one package came in no duties, no nothing. The other did have duties and was opened. So 50/50 but both delivered and the cigars were fine.
> 
> CB


Incoming PM


----------



## canadianbeaver

Shaz said:


> Incoming PM


I also have to say that my best buying and trading is from collectors and online forum mates...


----------



## Frodo

canadianbeaver said:


> I also have to say that my best buying and trading is from collectors and online forum mates...


+1 on this!


----------



## Shaz

canadianbeaver said:


> I have ordered from Holts and one package came in no duties, no nothing. The other did have duties and was opened. So 50/50 but both delivered and the cigars were fine.
> 
> CB


Well, we might have another Canadian friendly supplier, according to CB. Anyone else have experience with Holts?


----------



## Senator

For those Canadians that have ordered from Holts...are you doing so online? I tried to register my address on their site but had no way of putting in that I was from Canada. Maybe I'm just doing so incorrectly.

Do you have to call for international orders?


----------



## canadianbeaver

Senator said:


> For those Canadians that have ordered from Holts...are you doing so online? I tried to register my address on their site but had no way of putting in that I was from Canada. Maybe I'm just doing so incorrectly.
> 
> Do you have to call for international orders?


You have to PHONE in your order...


----------



## Hemsworth

Senator said:


> For those Canadians that have ordered from Holts...are you doing so online? I tried to register my address on their site but had no way of putting in that I was from Canada. Maybe I'm just doing so incorrectly.
> 
> Do you have to call for international orders?


Yes, you need to call them and set up your account. Then your orders have to be called in. After my first order I also received a letter from them needing proof of age or subsequent orders would not be completed. I just needed to photocopy my driver's license and send it to them with the form.


----------



## Hemsworth

Just to clarify...I've had all of my orders from Holt's shipped to The UPS Store on the American side (I live close to the border...which is a pretty nice bonus) so I have no input as to whether or not they ship discreetly.


----------



## ShawnBC

Hemsworth said:


> Just to clarify...I've had all of my orders from Holt's shipped to The UPS Store on the American side (I live close to the border...which is a pretty nice bonus) so I have no input as to whether or not they ship discreetly.


I also live close to the Vermont border in Quebec. There is a warehouse 10 minutes past the border where I could get my orders shipped. If I go down there to pick 'em in person, do I declare when I get back? I guess yes if I want to be honest, or is there a way around it?

Say they were given to me? Stay in the US for more than 72hrs to be able to bring back 50 cigars duty free?


----------



## Hemsworth

ShawnBC said:


> I also live close to the Vermont border in Quebec. There is a warehouse 10 minutes past the border where I could get my orders shipped. If I go down there to pick 'em in person, do I declare when I get back? I guess yes if I want to be honest, or is there a way around it?
> 
> Say they were given to me? Stay in the US for more than 72hrs to be able to bring back 50 cigars duty free?


To keep it legal, yes you should declare them. I believe it is actually 48 hours in the US and you can bring back 50 cigars. Tobacco and alcohol products do not qualify as gifts so that won't work.

I'll send you a PM.


----------



## Shaz

Updated list

*Confirmed Canadian friendly shippers:
*Atlanticcigar.com
Taboocigars.com
Lynn Cigars
Cigarplace.biz

*Maybe:*
Holts (2 orders with 50% success)
Costaricacigarstore.com 
Southside Cigars
Mr Bundles
Highlands Cigar

*Pipe Tobacco:*
4noggins.com

We need some brave souls to get those maybe's clarified.


----------



## Codename47

Received my order today from costaricacigarstore. Everything is perfect : great customer service, cigars are in great condition and I received 2 sticks for free  Highly recommended and both EU and Canada friendly


----------



## HGFlex

Codename47 said:


> Received my order today from costaricacigarstore. Everything is perfect : great customer service, cigars are in great condition and I received 2 sticks for free  Highly recommended and both EU and Canada friendly
> 
> http://img836.imageshack.us/i/08032011429.jpg/


Glad to see they arrived safe and sound! With their free shipping policy and their right of refusal it will be pretty tough for my next order not to be with them. Now all we need are some reviews! I saw one was posted in the retailer section yesterday...


----------



## Codename47

HGFlex said:


> Glad to see they arrived safe and sound! With their free shipping policy and their right of refusal it will be pretty tough for my next order not to be with them. Now all we need are some reviews! I saw one was posted in the retailer section yesterday...


Well, I've tried Chieftains Islay Maduro about 6 months ago.. I do not like maduro at all but they were fantastic!


----------



## kg_canadaka

Just placed an order with Atlantic for a couple sampler packs and two of their cheap pig/spares. Fingers crossed it goes through! Whats the combined duty for Ontario anyways? I know its 45% for Cigars but is there a federal bend-me-over-cash-grab as well?


----------



## Khanman

After getting pinched 3 months ago I waited a while and just got my order in from Atlantic problem free. I did get the redirected order delivered to my friends house at that time which did work. I wanted to see if I was redflaged but I guess I'm ok.

Woohoo, back in business!


----------



## ShawnBC

Wouldn't it just be easier to make friend with someone on the forum here, buy something on X or Y website, have the package shipped to the said forum-friend that lives in the US, and this said friend then post the package to you, according to your methods?

The advantages of this is that the order is initially shipped on the US side, so you can buy from the bigger stores that don't ship internationally (cigar.com, cigarinternational.com, cigarbid.com, etc. = more selection), and mostly get free shipping on the first trip to forum-friend.

After that, the fact that the box will be delivered from person to person and not company to customer might reduce flagging risk? And you could ask that person to ship it according to your 'rules'; your choice of transporter, what's written on the box, etc.

And then to thanks the US-forum-friend, he gets to pick a couple stick in your order before shipping it to you?


----------



## Habanolover

ShawnBC said:


> Wouldn't it just be easier to make friend with someone on the forum here, buy something on X or Y website, have the package shipped to the said forum-friend that lives in the US, and this said friend then post the package to you, according to your methods?
> 
> The advantages of this is that the order is initially shipped on the US side, so you can buy from the bigger stores that don't ship internationally (cigar.com, cigarinternational.com, cigarbid.com, etc. = more selection), and mostly get free shipping on the first trip to forum-friend.
> 
> After that, the fact that the box will be delivered from person to person and not company to customer might reduce flagging risk? And you could ask that person to ship it according to your 'rules'; your choice of transporter, what's written on the box, etc.
> 
> And then to thanks the US-forum-friend, he gets to pick a couple stick in your order before shipping it to you?


Let's please stay away from discussions on how to circumvent your countries taxes and duties. That is the reason the original thread was shut down. If this one gets shut down then there will be no more threads of this nature allowed and that would not be fair to our international friends.


----------



## Shaz

Habanolover said:


> Please read the new sticky at the top of the forum before posting in this thread.
> 
> Sticky; *Discussion of vendor practices*


Thought I would bump this first post up for the benifit of new members.


----------



## ShawnBC

My post wasn't so much about escaping the taxes and duties when ordering from Canada, it was mostly an idea on how us Canadians can get access to a larger variety/more stores because so far only 4-5 will ship to Canada.

Having a friend on the US side will take care of the 'we do not ship to Canada' part as all American stores will ship to this US-located person and then, he can ship it back to you = you can have a better selection because you're not limited in your choice of websites.

I edited my initial post to take out the parts about shipping practices.

EDIT: why can't I edit my initial post?


----------



## Senator

Another +1 to Atlantic Cigars. Ordered 30 cigars last Friday and received them Wednesday...packaged up very nicely.

What a friendly site they are!!


----------



## seaotter

Great information on this thread, thanks everyone!
Will I need to call Atlantic to set up an account or can I do it online?

I know...I can call or email them to find out the info, but I need to get my post count up!:wacko:


----------



## Shaz

seaotter said:


> Great information on this thread, thanks everyone!
> Will I need to call Atlantic to set up an account or can I do it online?
> 
> I know...I can call or email them to find out the info, but I need to get my post count up!:wacko:


Calling is always wise when looking at getting shipments to Canada. Be advised that their toll free number doesn't work in Canada. Atlantic has done this enough times that you would probably be ok regardless of how you place your order, but first time out, I would be calling.


----------



## Piledriver

Just received 3 boxes from atlantic. No problems whatsoever. Was even able to make last minute changes to my order, and no questions were asked. Highly recommended to fellow Canadian botl. Been a while since I ordered so was scared shitless when the mailman(woman) said she will come back in 10 mins, thought there would $5000 customs charges waiting for me, alas they just wanted my signature :cheer2:


----------



## seaotter

Thanks for the info Shaz.

Scott


----------



## Hemsworth

I never talked to anyone at Atlantic. I set my account up, put my order in and it showed up with no problems at all. I think they are pretty much on top of things now.


----------



## Senator

Hemsworth said:


> I never talked to anyone at Atlantic. I set my account up, put my order in and it showed up with no problems at all. I think they are pretty much on top of things now.


Same here.


----------



## GeoffbCET

I know Canada has an inter-provincial tobacco law that states you are not allowed to ship tobacco products from province to province. 

I was thinking about ordering from atlanticigars.com but I'm not sure about what's going to happen. I'm in Calgary, Alberta. Anyone from here order from that site and get charged anything?


----------



## Shaz

Atlantic is in the US. They are not shipping from province to province and those laws don't come into play. Since it's coming from out of the country directly to your address, it's the cross border fees that you have to worry about. Maybe you should go to the beginning of this thread so you can get the gist of what this threads all about.
And btw, welcome to Puff.


----------



## GeoffbCET

Yeah I just went to the site and figured that out. But sometimes when I order stuff from overseas it likes to go to B.C. then on a truck over to Alberta. I'm hoping that I don't order $100 worth of cigars then find out I owe another $200 or so because customs decided to charge duties on it.


----------



## Shaz

GeoffbCET said:


> Yeah I just went to the site and figured that out. But sometimes when I order stuff from overseas it likes to go to B.C. then on a truck over to Alberta. I'm hoping that I don't order $100 worth of cigars then find out I owe another $200 or so because customs decided to charge duties on it.


You know what they say, you play the game, you take your chances. 
I'll pm you...

Edit: Hmmm... looks like you don't have enough posts for pms.
I wouldn't concern myself too much. Just place the order. Atlantics good people. And they guarantee stress free delivery.


----------



## kg_canadaka

Ordered about 100 cigars and took about a week to come into Toronto from day of shipment. Got all of them hassle-free and in good condition. Atlantic will be getting my business again!


----------



## Khanman

Another sucessfull package received from Atlantic...3 boxes!


----------



## ShawnBC

Can't wait to place my order with them!


----------



## er_gan

Order placed with Atlantic. Fingers crossed all goes well.


----------



## seaotter

Placed an order on the 15th. Package arrived today. All is well!!!
Will have to place another order soon!

S


----------



## GeoffbCET

Got my order in from Atlantic and everything went perfect! Didn't even get charged duties .

On a side note, I heard that the U.S.A. was in talks with Cuba about the FTA. From what I heard, CC's are going to be legal now in the U.S.A.. A lot of people are going to be pretty happy about that.


----------



## waltec

Recieved my second order today from Atlantic...........7 days to the tee.
All was perfect,just like the last time.
Thanks ATLANTICeace:


----------



## GeoffbCET

waltec said:


> Recieved my second order today from Atlantic...........7 days to the tee.
> All was perfect,just like the last time.
> Thanks ATLANTICeace:


Ohh yeah, another BOTL from Calgary! Finally I'm not alone!


----------



## francone13

Which method of shipping do you guys use from Atlantic? I picked the cheaper option, how long will it take to reach me in Toronto?


----------



## GeoffbCET

I think it was the basic shipping method I chose. As for the time to reach Toronto, I'm going to have to say a week. But, then again, Canada Customs can take as looooooong as they want. I had two packages reach customs at the exact same time, one was let out in 2 hrs, the other, 3 days.


----------



## waltec

GeoffbCET said:


> Ohh yeah, another BOTL from Calgary! Finally I'm not alone!


Chestermere actually ...5 min outside of Calgary.


----------



## waltec

francone13 said:


> Which method of shipping do you guys use from Atlantic? I picked the cheaper option, how long will it take to reach me in Toronto?


I picked the cheaper shipping method.
First order took 14 days.
Second order 7 days.


----------



## GeoffbCET

waltec said:


> Chestermere actually ...5 min outside of Calgary.


Wow what are the odds! Same here actually! I love when the weather is nice to just grab a coffee and sit outside Tim Hortons in the parking lot and have cigar.


----------



## ShawnBC

GeoffbCET said:


> Wow what are the odds! Same here actually! I love when the weather is nice to just grab a coffee and sit outside Tim Hortons in the parking lot and have cigar.


Gotta love Tim Hortons! Canada FTW!


----------



## Hemsworth

Bleh...I can't stand their coffee. It's putrid.


----------



## Shaz

Hemsworth said:


> Bleh...I can't stand their coffee. It's putrid.


 :laugh::laugh::laugh:

I don't know if I would go so far as call it putrid, but I could never understand what the fuss was all about.


----------



## Hemsworth

Shaz said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> I don't know if I would go so far as call it putrid, but I could never understand what the fuss was all about.


It leaves this gross, chemically film on my tongue. It's like I've just drank a cup of hot glycol with a VERY faint coffee flavor added. Mind you, I'm a black coffee drinker. So maybe after it has been severely diluted with cream and sugar it isn't so noticeable.

Seriously though...the 17 gas stations that you pass on the way to the line up at Horton's drive through all have better (and usually cheaper) coffee!

I wonder if one's ring guage can dip into the negatives...


----------



## ShawnBC

I'm not a coffee drinker, so I wasn't commenting on the coffee  I was more talking about their donuts, sandwiches, muffins and hot chocolate, which I like. Never drank their coffee though.


----------



## Hemsworth

ShawnBC said:


> I'm not a coffee drinker, so I wasn't commenting on the coffee  I was more talking about their donuts, sandwiches, muffins and hot chocolate, which I like. Never drank their coffee though.


Well I can agree with that. Can't beat the preice for a box of donuts! Mmmm...might have to step out for a few minutes.


----------



## Kampaigner

I'm with Hems, Timmy's coffee just isn't for me. I'm all about the Kicking Horse Coffee! Now thats some Kick arse Coffee.


----------



## ShawnBC

Just to let you know, I placed an order today (march 24th) with CigarPlace.biz (would've went with Atlantic but they didn't carry what I wanted at that moment).

So I ordered a Xikar torch and cutter (Xi1) box set (which Atlantic didn't carry), and only two cigars. That way if I get 'custom problems', it won't cost an arm and a leg. I ordered a A. Fuente Hemingway Short Story and a Oliva V Torpedo.

If everything goes well (I'll let you know), I'll order more next time!

Crossing my fingers now!


----------



## waltec

GeoffbCET said:


> Wow what are the odds! Same here actually! I love when the weather is nice to just grab a coffee and sit outside Tim Hortons in the parking lot and have cigar.


Great a BOTL that lives near by.............just might have to make a few trades.


----------



## Shaz

Funny how this turned into a coffee thread:hc


----------



## francone13

Does anyone know with, Atlantic Cigars basic shipping if the tracking number is just a delivery confirmation or is it suppose to show where my package is at. Beacuse its been sitting at "Electronic Shipping Info Received" for 3 days.


----------



## GeoffbCET

Shaz said:


> Funny how this turned into a coffee thread:hc


 Coffee always goes good with cigars . If anyone ever goes to Starbucks, order a 'Double Shot on Ice'. 6 shots of espresso, vanilla sweetener and milk. And it goes really well with almost any cigar. Back on topic: just placed another order with atlantic


----------



## GeoffbCET

francone13 said:


> Does anyone know with, Atlantic Cigars basic shipping if the tracking number is just a delivery confirmation or is it suppose to show where my package is at. Beacuse its been sitting at "Electronic Shipping Info Received" for 3 days.


 Give it time to update. I know sometimes for me it can take a couple days for that status to change.


----------



## Shaz

Tracking numbers are basically worthless to Canadians with shipments from the US. IMO
I've had packages arrive at my door that still showed they were at customs.


----------



## GeoffbCET

Shaz said:


> Tracking numbers are basically worthless to Canadians with shipments from the US. IMO
> I've had packages arrive at my door that still showed they were at customs.


I second that. Has happened to me more than once.


----------



## Hemsworth

GeoffbCET said:


> I second that. Has happened to me more than once.


Agreed. Don't fret, you will get your package. Atlantic is great.


----------



## francone13

Thanks guys, I feel better now. Now ill just come home from work one day to find my cigars waiting for me :smoke:


----------



## Hemsworth

francone13 said:


> Thanks guys, I feel better now. Now ill just come home from work one day to find my cigars waiting for me :smoke:


Not if I get there first!

:spy:


----------



## francone13

Hemsworth said:


> Not if I get there first!
> 
> :spy:


Damn it!!! Now I need to sit on my porch for the next week with a baseball bat!! eep::spank:


----------



## GeoffbCET

francone13 said:


> Damn it!!! Now I need to sit on my porch for the next week with a baseball bat!! eep::spank:


Real Canadians use Timbits


----------



## Hemsworth

francone13 said:


> Damn it!!! Now I need to sit on my porch for the next week with a baseball bat!! eep::spank:


Lol!! :boxing:


----------



## waltec

Shaz said:


> Tracking numbers are basically worthless to Canadians with shipments from the US. IMO
> I've had packages arrive at my door that still showed they were at customs.


Same here.I checked mine with Atlantic and it said shipping pending and it arrived at the door the same day.


----------



## canuck2099

francone13 said:


> Does anyone know with, Atlantic Cigars basic shipping if the tracking number is just a delivery confirmation or is it suppose to show where my package is at. Beacuse its been sitting at "Electronic Shipping Info Received" for 3 days.


Here is the situation with items shipped from the States. I was waiting on a Xikar X8 cutter ( which finally arrived after a 3.5 week wait !!!)

"Our Canadian customers report that their items typically arrive roughly three weeks from the date of purchase. It can take longer than that with First Class International mail, but three weeks seems to be the experience most report back.

As to the information you receive when you attempt to track with your packing number, kindly refer back to the listing page. There you will find more detail, but of note is the following:

"Of the three classes of shipping services available to international buyers, we strongly recommend the more expensive of the three (USPS Express Mail International). Express Mail is the only class of international mail service that will provide tracking information while the item is en route. Neither USPS First Class Mail International or USPS Priority Mail International offer the ability to track the progress of your purchase while it is en route to your desitnation."

The class of mail service you selected at check out was USPS First Class Mail International. Confusing as it may be, the USPS issues a "tracking number" even for classes of mail service (suh as this) which are not truly trackable.

We appreciate that when one is provided a tracking number it is appropriate to assume one can use that number to track the parcel en route. It is our understanding, however, that in terms of USPS First Class Mail class of service, that tracking number is merely the number by which the USPS and Canada Post can track the hand off of the item from one authority to the other in the customs process. It would be nice if they called it a customs number or something other than "tracking number" as you can imagine this question comes up frequently."

So there you have it !


----------



## Shaz

Excellent post Scott. Some good information there. Where did you glean that info?
I don't know if I agree with shipping it the most expensive way.
My last package was shipped the least expensive way, less than $10. Probably First Class International. No tracking number was provided. It took about a week. A record of sorts for me.
I really don't care that much to track the parcel anyway. It doesn't make it come any faster.
Compare with shipping Express, you will pay about $25.
Not sure if this is the case with US to Canada shipments, but shipping this way on overseas parcels increases your chances of getting a surprise when your package arrives.
The cost vs benifit shipping Express just doesn't justify the extra cost.


----------



## HWiebe

My only real problem with AC is their shipping price. I can order a single cigar and shipping will be $25 or two boxes and the shipping cost will go to $28. Really frustrating. But I imagine they cover a lot of their possible increased work load due to "refused packages" this way.

Just placed an order with CigarPlace dot biz on Wednesday. One box and 6 singles. Will let you guys know how it turns out. I must say their Canadian shipping policy is a little convoluted and requires customer intervention compared to AC but it definitely is a lot cheaper.


----------



## canuck2099

Shaz said:


> Excellent post Scott. Some good information there. Where did you glean that info?
> 
> polkstreetdepot on ebay. They sell everything cigar related except for the cigars. I also agree with re the shipping options. Really it all comes down to customs, I believe that is where the delay usually lies i.e it has very little to do with Canada Post or USPS.
> 
> I have also shipped items to the States ( actually two recent trades ) where I chose the cheaper option rather than the guaranteed within 5-6 days. The cigars still arrived within 7 days and i saved about $10 on each parcel.


----------



## Shaz

canuck2099 said:


> Shaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent post Scott. Some good information there. Where did you glean that info?
> 
> polkstreetdepot on ebay. They sell everything cigar related except for the cigars. I also agree with re the shipping options. Really it all comes down to customs, I believe that is where the delay usually lies i.e it has very little to do with Canada Post or USPS.
> 
> I have also shipped items to the States ( actually two recent trades ) where I chose the cheaper option rather than the guaranteed within 5-6 days. The cigars still arrived within 7 days and i saved about $10 on each parcel.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. Makes no sense to me to pay for 3 day service, only to have customs hold it for 2 weeks. And being able to track it makes it worse. You see where it's sitting and you start to panic.
> "OMG, what are they up to. They must be opening my parcel up at this very moment.":doh:
Click to expand...


----------



## waltec

My belief is $28.00 is a small price to pay especially when the cost of cigars is must cheaper in the US then trying to buy them here up in the North.
Now if your ordering a few singles i can see where shipping costs comes into play...............just my 2 cents worth( Canadian that is).


----------



## justice123

waltec said:


> My belief is $28.00 is a small price to pay especially when the cost of cigars is must cheaper in the US then trying to buy them here up in the North.
> Now if your ordering a few singles i can see where shipping costs comes into play...............just my 2 cents worth( Canadian that is).


I agree, I just received another great order from Atlantic, this time it took only 5 business days, fastest yet. Ordered on a Friday, got my box of Padron's on Wednesday. The shipping was $27.45 for a box. I said 5 business days since The US Postal works Saturday's.

As far as the tracking, it still said the parcel was still on it's way, even though I received it. Then the tracking said it was delivered. I know when it looks like it's sitting in customs, it put's people on pin's and needle's, (myself included) until I relized that the tracking is far from up to date.

Going to enjoy a Padron and a beer now. Great smoke's to all my fellow cigar Aficionado's.


----------



## HWiebe

I guess it's just conditioning. It's hard to wrap ones head around the fact that you are not paying for shipping so much as the services surrounding the shipping. Just something I have to get over.


----------



## ShawnBC

Gotta love the current exchange rate! My order of 76,18$ US was converted into 76,36$ CAN on my credit card!

1,002$ exchange rate is FUN!


----------



## waltec

justice123 said:


> I agree, I just received another great order from Atlantic, this time it took only 5 business days, fastest yet. Ordered on a Friday, got my box of Padron's on Wednesday. The shipping was $27.45 for a box. I said 5 business days since The US Postal works Saturday's.
> 
> As far as the tracking, it still said the parcel was still on it's way, even though I received it. Then the tracking said it was delivered. I know when it looks like it's sitting in customs, it put's people on pin's and needle's, (myself included) until I relized that the tracking is far from up to date.
> 
> Going to enjoy a Padron and a beer now. Great smoke's to all my fellow cigar Aficionado's.


Been dying to try a Padron for a while now.......not sure what to order.
Padron 1964 or Padron 1926.I would really like to try something thats really smooth and creamy.
Any suggestions gentlemen?


----------



## justice123

waltec said:


> Been dying to try a Padron for a while now.......not sure what to order.
> Padron 1964 or Padron 1926.I would really like to try something thats really smooth and creamy.
> Any suggestions gentlemen?


I haven't tried a Padron 1964 or 1926 yet. I plan to down the road. I usually smoke the Padron 3000 or 4000 series. I talked to Orlando at Padron and he told me the only real difference's between the Padron 1964 or 1926 is the the amount of aging the tobacco goes through, plus they also put their best roller's on the special series. The 3000 maduro offer's excellent flavour,ton's of smoke, they burn perfectly, the draw is effortless. The 3000 natural might be what your looking for, it is a solid medium smoke, and has that smooth, creamy taste and feel. The maduro is medium to full bodied. The only drawback would be the shallow caps, I find it's best to use a punch, since they are very hard to cut properly. They call it a blue collar smoke sometime's from it's rough appearance. Padron did have a problem with quality for a bit, but they rectified the problem quickly, since then haven't had a bad one yet.:whoo: The best bet would be to order a box of something you already like plus a few Padron sampler packs, since it will offset the shipping if your ordering from Atlantic. Since I know their shipping is the same sometime's for a box or just a few sampler packs. Hope this helps.

I am going to go to my mancave now and have a cigar and a single Malt Scotch. Cheer's :beerchug:


----------



## waltec

justice123 said:


> I haven't tried a Padron 1964 or 1926 yet. I plan to down the road. I usually smoke the Padron 3000 or 4000 series. I talked to Orlando at Padron and he told me the only real difference's between the Padron 1964 or 1926 is the the amount of aging the tobacco goes through, plus they also put their best roller's on the special series. The 3000 maduro offer's excellent flavour,ton's of smoke, they burn perfectly, the draw is effortless. The 3000 natural might be what your looking for, it is a solid medium smoke, and has that smooth, creamy taste and feel. The maduro is medium to full bodied. The only drawback would be the shallow caps, I find it's best to use a punch, since they are very hard to cut properly. They call it a blue collar smoke sometime's from it's rough appearance. Padron did have a problem with quality for a bit, but they rectified the problem quickly, since then haven't had a bad one yet.:whoo: The best bet would be to order a box of something you already like plus a few Padron sampler packs, since it will offset the shipping if your ordering from Atlantic. Since I know their shipping is the same sometime's for a box or just a few sampler packs. Hope this helps.
> 
> I am going to go to my mancave now and have a cigar and a single Malt Scotch. Cheer's :beerchug:


 Thank Botl
Thats exactly what im going to do.


----------



## chasingstanley

I haven't bought any cigars online yet, I normally go to my local b&m.
Any preferences guys? I've heard Atlantic is very good.
With the taxes and all I imagine most of you probably buy boxes rather than singles.


----------



## HWiebe

chasingstanley said:


> I haven't bought any cigars online yet, I normally go to my local b&m.
> Any preferences guys? I've heard Atlantic is very good.
> With the taxes and all I imagine most of you probably buy boxes rather than singles.


Atlantic Cigars by far is the most painless option so far. They have great selection and you really can pick singles, 5 packs or boxes. It doesn't matter. Up to you.


----------



## waltec

chasingstanley said:


> I haven't bought any cigars online yet, I normally go to my local b&m.
> Any preferences guys? I've heard Atlantic is very good.
> With the taxes and all I imagine most of you probably buy boxes rather than singles.


Atlantic all the way!


----------



## Kampaigner

chasingstanley said:


> I haven't bought any cigars online yet, I normally go to my local b&m.
> Any preferences guys? I've heard Atlantic is very good.
> With the taxes and all I imagine most of you probably buy boxes rather than singles.


Go Atlantic you won't be dissappointed. I just placed a 450.00 order yesterday and I am not worried in the least. :whoo:


----------



## chasingstanley

Well Atlantic it is then, I'm thinking something along the fuente line...

thanks boys


----------



## justice123

Atlantic is the way to go. :nod:


----------



## justice123

I'll be placeing another order soon, myself. Need to stock up, the warm weather is coming, I tend to smoke more in the summer months. Nothing like having a fire with a nice smoke and a beer or some scotch on a nice warm summer night.


----------



## HGFlex

chasingstanley said:


> Well Atlantic it is then, I'm thinking something along the fuente line...
> 
> thanks boys


mmmmmm Fuente, can't beat the WOAM! :hungry:

Arturo Fuente Hemingway Work Of Art Maduro | Atlantic Cigar Company


----------



## francone13

Just received my first order from Atlantic. Got it in 1 week with basic shipping no problems!!!! Will be defiantly ordering again from them!!! :smoke:


----------



## Khanman

Shaz said:


> Updated list
> 
> *Confirmed Canadian friendly shippers:*
> Atlanticcigar.com
> Taboocigars.com
> Lynn Cigars
> Cigarplace.biz
> 
> *Maybe:*
> Holts (2 orders with 50% success)
> Costaricacigarstore.com
> Southside Cigars
> Mr Bundles
> Highlands Cigar
> 
> *Pipe Tobacco:*
> 4noggins.com
> 
> We need some brave souls to get those maybe's clarified.


Is there any way to sticky this post so we don't have to search the pages for the updated list? This is great info.


----------



## er_gan

Another success from Atlantic. It only took 6 business days to get to me here on the prairies.

I ordered a variety pack of cigars I wanted to try. This includes a couple of each of the following: Padron 3000s, 1964s, 1926s as well as Ashton VSGs and Oliva series V. Too bad I have to patiently let them stabilize before I get to try them.


----------



## ShawnBC

I'm guessing platinum of gold grab bag to get these sticks?


----------



## Kampaigner

Where in the prairies are you Jeff?


----------



## er_gan

Kampaigner said:


> Where in the prairies are you Jeff?


Saskatchewan, outside Regina.


----------



## ShawnBC

Well, I placed my order with Cigarplace.biz last Thursday (March 24th). We are now Wednesday the 30th, and my order just LEAVED the warehouse.. One week to process an order..

We'll see how it goes with shipping, but it better be good. I was expecting it in my mailbox by Friday.. I'll have to forget about it cause it just left (Wednesday).


----------



## HWiebe

ShawnBC said:


> Well, I placed my order with Cigarplace.biz last Thursday (March 24th). We are now Wednesday the 30th, and my order just LEAVED the warehouse.. One week to process an order..
> 
> We'll see how it goes with shipping, but it better be good. I was expecting it in my mailbox by Friday.. I'll have to forget about it cause it just left (Wednesday).


Wow. I thought it was just me. I ordered mine on the 23rd from cigarplace.biz and spoke to them on the phone the following day. They said they'd ship it out that day. I got an email today telling me it had shipped. A week to ship my package!? Atlantic for the Mother****inwin!


----------



## Khanman

Just placed an order with Taboo for the first time, we'll see how this goes...keeping fingers crossed!


----------



## HWiebe

chasingstanley said:


> What about *************, anyone order from here before?


As ridiculous as it sounds, they are USA friendly, not Canadian friendly. Though this is just from my experience. They actually emailed me to give me a chance to cancel the order stating Canadians always have trouble with customs.


----------



## lebz

er_gan said:


> Another success from Atlantic. It only took 6 business days to get to me here on the prairies.
> 
> I ordered a variety pack of cigars I wanted to try. This includes a couple of each of the following: Padron 3000s, 1964s, 1926s as well as Ashton VSGs and Oliva series V. Too bad I have to patiently let them stabilize before I get to try them.


Any issues with Customs/Paying Duty?


----------



## WyldKnyght

Hi,

I contacted Famous Smoke Shop, and they confirmed they do ship to Canada, but Duties and Taxes are the buyers responsibility. I haven't ordered from them yet

Craig

I've got a great cigar collection - it's actually not a collection, because that would imply I wasn't going to smoke every last one of 'em. - *Ron White*


----------



## HGFlex

WyldKnyght said:


> Hi,
> 
> I contacted Famous Smoke Shop, and they confirmed they do ship to Canada, but *Duties and Taxes are the buyers responsibility*. I haven't ordered from them yet
> 
> Craig


Precisely why I don't order from them. There are plenty of fish in the sea (well 3 or 4 at least!)


----------



## er_gan

lebz said:


> Any issues with Customs/Paying Duty?


Everything worked out well.


----------



## lebz

er_gan said:


> Everything worked out well.


Right on... thinking of using Atlantic to pick up Casa Fernandez Aresnia Maduro Robusto

Ill let you know how it goes if I do proceed


----------



## Hemsworth

WyldKnyght said:


> Hi,
> 
> I contacted Famous Smoke Shop, and they confirmed they do ship to Canada, but Duties and Taxes are the buyers responsibility. I haven't ordered from them yet
> 
> Craig
> 
> I've got a great cigar collection - it's actually not a collection, because that would imply I wasn't going to smoke every last one of 'em. - *Ron White*


I just made an order with Famous (Monster) and your first order must be shipped to your billing address AND they will only use UPS to ship. As well, they charged me the duty fee for the smokes. So my $15.98 5 pack is up to $54.15 so far. It shipped out today (after I submitted a copy of my credit card statement to prove that I am who I say I am) so we'll see if customs also pounds me with the taxes.

I took this one time hit because all subsequent orders can be shipped wherever you want and I want to take advantage of some of the deals on the Monster!


----------



## Shaz

Hemsworth said:


> I just made an order with Famous (Monster) and your first order must be shipped to your billing address AND they will only use UPS to ship. As well, they charged me the duty fee for the smokes. So my $15.98 5 pack is up to $54.15 so far. It shipped out today (after I submitted a copy of my credit card statement to prove that I am who I say I am) so we'll see if customs also pounds me with the taxes.
> 
> I took this one time hit because all subsequent orders can be shipped wherever you want and I want to take advantage of some of the deals on the Monster!


There shouldn't be any more duties, Warren. They do everything by the book and collect all taxes up front, from what I understand.


----------



## Hemsworth

Shaz said:


> There shouldn't be any more duties, Warren. They do everything by the book and collect all taxes up front, from what I understand.


Well that's good news. I figure 5 JdN Antano 1970's would probably cost more than $50 up here anyway.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Shaz said:


> There shouldn't be any more duties, Warren. They do everything by the book and collect all taxes up front, from what I understand.


:nod: They final total from Famous is what you pay. No more, no less!


----------



## Kampaigner

Shaz said:


> There shouldn't be any more duties, Warren. They do everything by the book and collect all taxes up front, from what I understand.


That is exactly what they do. There won't be any additional charges.


----------



## kolumbo69

Read through the thread great info can't wait to make more first shipment through atlantic


----------



## lebz

Do anyone know if cigars international ship to Canada? Really want to pick up the Man O' War Sampler tin


----------



## str8dog

lebz said:


> Do anyone know if cigars international ship to Canada? Really want to pick up the Man O' War Sampler tin


Despite its name, CI does not ship outside the U.S., and its online sister, cigar.com no longer ships to Canada (since about the new year.) I miss their daily deals.


----------



## lebz

str8dog said:


> Despite its name, CI does not ship outside the U.S., and its online sister, cigar.com no longer ships to Canada (since about the new year.) I miss their daily deals.


Thanks Mark! Ill continue my search.. may have to go to Florida soon for vacation and bring some back


----------



## str8dog

I've been successfully using cheaphumidors.com and seriouscigars.com for a couple of years. Never a snag.

(serious is great for singles)


----------



## ShawnBC

Received my package from Cigarplace.biz. Took exactly 2 weeks to get here (Quebec) from Florida, but out of those two weeks, it took one just to process and ship the order. My guest is if they would've have shipped the order same or next day it could have been here way faster.

Shipping was very Canadian-friendly, no hassle whatsoever. 

Might give them another try later to see if they ship faster next time, but I'm leaning toward Atlantic at this time.


----------



## ShawnBC

Forgot to say, the A. Fuente Hemingway Short Story looks and smells awesome! I think I'm going to start by this little one!


----------



## waltec

ShawnBC said:


> Received my package from Cigarplace.biz. Took exactly 2 weeks to get here (Quebec) from Florida, but out of those two weeks, it took one just to process and ship the order. My guest is if they would've have shipped the order same or next day it could have been here way faster.
> 
> Shipping was very Canadian-friendly, no hassle whatsoever.
> 
> Might give them another try later to see if they ship faster next time, but I'm leaning toward Atlantic at this time.


Im a big Atlantic fan,but nice to know Cigarplace is Canadian freindly.
Might have to give them a try.


----------



## str8dog

ShawnBC said:


> Forgot to say, the A. Fuente Hemingway Short Story looks and smells awesome! I think I'm going to start by this little one!


MMMmmmmm Cameroon. An amazing little smoke. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Shaz

str8dog said:


> I've been successfully using cheaphumidors.com and seriouscigars.com for a couple of years. Never a snag.
> 
> (serious is great for singles)


Damn, I can't PM you yet. Without getting into specifics, can the above two suppliers be safely added to the "Canadian friendly" list?
And I'm assuming you are in Canada because of this thread. Where is Trawna?
I would love to add them to the list, but I didn't think Cheap Humidors played ball.


----------



## canuck2099

Shaz said:


> Damn, I can't PM you yet. Without getting into specifics, can the above two suppliers be safely added to the "Canadian friendly" list?
> And I'm assuming you are in Canada because of this thread. Where is Trawna?
> I would love to add them to the list, but I didn't think Cheap Humidors played ball.


Shaz...Trawna is Toronto with poor pronounciation of the t's and o's !:bounce:


----------



## str8dog

Shaz
"Damn, I can't PM you yet. Without getting into specifics, can the above two suppliers be safely added to the "Canadian friendly" list?
And I'm assuming you are in Canada because of this thread. Where is Trawna?
I would love to add them to the list, but I didn't think Cheap Humidors played ball."



I found cheaphumidors to be "friendly," and seriouscigars too. Can I post an email addy here for you?


----------



## Shaz

str8dog said:


> Shaz
> "Damn, I can't PM you yet. Without getting into specifics, can the above two suppliers be safely added to the "Canadian friendly" list?
> And I'm assuming you are in Canada because of this thread. Where is Trawna?
> I would love to add them to the list, but I didn't think Cheap Humidors played ball."
> 
> I found cheaphumidors to be "friendly," and seriouscigars too. Can I post an email addy here for you?


Sure. So long as you're ok with it being on an open forum.


----------



## str8dog

Shaz said:


> Sure. So long as you're ok with it being on an open forum.


Crap this is frustrating. I'm locked out until 30 posts.


----------



## str8dog

str8dog said:


> Crap this is frustrating. I'm locked out until 30 posts.


Try me now. I've been busy!


----------



## Shaz

str8dog said:


> Try me now. I've been busy!


Hmmm.. still doesn't work.
It could be 30 posts and 30 days or something like that.

Gotta laugh at this post tho

To me there are 3 criterea to make the list.
#1 is method shipped. Should be USPS not Fedex or any courier.
#2 is description of goods
#3 is cost value assigned.

I hope this is ok with the mods.


----------



## Piledriver

This may be a long shot, but does anyone know a supplier that ships to Canada and accepts pay by the pal?


----------



## str8dog

[email protected]


----------



## str8dog

So, when do you lose the ability to edit a post? I was planning to take down my email addy once I was contacted. More crap!


----------



## str8dog

Piledriver said:


> This may be a long shot, but does anyone know a supplier that ships to Canada and accepts pay by the pal?


cheaphumidors has just started taking ****** for all stock including cigars, but we've yet to confirm them as a "friendly" source.


----------



## str8dog

so is the word "peepoo" banned for everyone, or just for us fresh meat?


----------



## str8dog

I dunno guys, is this place really worth the aggravation? Not that anyone gives a rats hairy a**, but I'll be over at CA.


----------



## Shaz

str8dog said:


> I dunno guys, is this place really worth the aggravation? Not that anyone gives a rats hairy a**, but I'll be over at CA.


Check your email Mike.


----------



## lebz

Atlantic for the win..... Ordered on Friday came today. Nicely packaged


----------



## Blaylock-cl

str8dog said:


> So, when do you lose the ability to edit a post? I was planning to take down my email addy once I was contacted. More crap!


You lose the ability to edit your posts after a short period of time. If you want something deleted you can pm one of the Mods. or Report it, and one of us will take care of it for you.



str8dog said:


> so is the word "peepoo" banned for everyone, or just for us fresh meat?


For everyone.



str8dog said:


> I dunno guys, is this place really worth the aggravation? Not that anyone gives a rats hairy a**, but I'll be over at CA.


Sorry. These are the rules and most people I know here, have no problem with them.


----------



## Shaz

Well, based on what str8dog told me, I'm confident enough to add his two suppliers to the list.

_Updated list

*Confirmed Canadian friendly shippers:*
Atlanticcigar.com
Taboocigars.com
Lynn Cigars
Cigarplace.biz _
_Seriouscigars_
_Cheap Humidors

*Maybe:*
Holts (2 orders with 50% success)
Costaricacigarstore.com 
Southside Cigars
Mr Bundles
Highlands Cigar

*Pipe Tobacco:*
4noggins.com

We need some brave souls to get those maybe's clarified._


----------



## str8dog

Takes a deep breath. My apologies for the rants. It's really not my style. It's tough to be told to crawl when you know how to run.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

str8dog said:


> Takes a deep breath. My apologies for the rants. It's really not my style. It's tough to be told to crawl when you know how to run.


Sometimes we've all had to crawl before we can run. And I'm breathing fine, thanks.

Just trying to help answer your questions, brother. Here's something else I recommend checking out: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/new-puffer-fish-forum/193862-new-members-fyi-please-read.html


----------



## str8dog

Blaylock said:


> Sometimes we've all had to crawl before we can run. And I'm breathing fine, thanks.
> 
> Just trying to help answer your questions, brother. Here's something else I recommend checking out: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/new-puffer-fish-forum/193862-new-members-fyi-please-read.html


I meant I drew a deep breath.

I did catch the link at the bottom of your last post to me. I read it, and it _was_ helpful. Tx.


----------



## Khanman

Tried Taboo for the first time - great customer service and good prices, but mainly got my package without issues!


----------



## HGFlex

Shaz said:


> Well, based on what str8dog told me, I'm confident enough to add his two suppliers to the list.
> 
> _Updated list_
> 
> _*Confirmed Canadian friendly shippers:*_
> _Atlanticcigar.com_
> _Taboocigars.com_
> _Lynn Cigars_
> _Cigarplace.biz _
> _Seriouscigars_
> _*Cheap Humidors*_
> 
> _*Maybe:*_
> _Holts (2 orders with 50% success)_
> _Costaricacigarstore.com _
> _Southside Cigars_
> _Mr Bundles_
> _Highlands Cigar_
> 
> _*Pipe Tobacco:*_
> _4noggins.com_
> 
> _We need some brave souls to get those maybe's clarified._


Are we sure about cheap humidors? I remembered seeing a post from them in another thread awhile ago that said quite the opposite... 
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...re-shipping-canada-cigar-com.html#post3046566


----------



## Frodo

HGFlex said:


> Are we sure about cheap humidors? I remembered seeing a post from them in another thread awhile ago that said quite the opposite...
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...re-shipping-canada-cigar-com.html#post3046566


Agreed!


----------



## Shaz

HGFlex said:


> Are we sure about cheap humidors? I remembered seeing a post from them in another thread awhile ago that said quite the opposite...
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...re-shipping-canada-cigar-com.html#post3046566


Mark, when was your last order form CH?


----------



## str8dog

Shaz said:


> Mark, when was your last order form CH?


Last order was early this year, but for hygrometers and not particularly useful in this conversation.

As I've been focused on CC's lately, my last cigar order was mid Oct. 2010 ... yes, dated, but please stand by.


----------



## Shaz

For now I think CH should be in the maybe. Last known order wasn't recent enough.

*Confirmed Canadian friendly shippers:
*_Atlanticcigar.com_
_Taboocigars.com_
_Lynn Cigars_
_Cigarplace.biz _
_Seriouscigars_

_*Maybe:*_
_Holts (2 orders with 50% success)_
_Costaricacigarstore.com _
_Southside Cigars_
_Mr Bundles_
_Highlands Cigar_
Cheap Humidors


----------



## francone13

Shaz said:


> For now I think CH should be in the maybe. Last known order wasn't recent enough.
> 
> *Confirmed Canadian friendly shippers:
> *_Atlanticcigar.com_
> _Taboocigars.com_
> _Lynn Cigars_
> _Cigarplace.biz _
> _Seriouscigars_
> 
> _*Maybe:*_
> _Holts (2 orders with 50% success)_
> _Costaricacigarstore.com _
> _Southside Cigars_
> _Mr Bundles_
> _Highlands Cigar_
> Cheap Humidors


How reliable is _Seriouscigars? They got some liga privada in stock id like to order._


----------



## Shaz

francone13 said:


> How reliable is _Seriouscigars? They got some liga privada in stock id like to order._


At this point, we have only one BOTL confirming shipment. In the original incarnation of this thread, we had brothers who would make some phone calls and maybe place a small test order and report back. I would have no problem to do this, but I'm just not buying non cubans as much anymore and have plenty at this time.
Give them a call and report back.


----------



## Shaz

I think it's worth noting at this point in this thread.

If you notice, these venders are not exactly lining up to do business with us Canadians. And we have lost a lot of suppliers over the past few years. There's a few reasons for this. We might think we represent a large amount of business, but we don't. California alone has more people than all of Canada. The companies that currently are doing business with us may very well decide tomorrow that it's just not worth the hassle. And, quite honestly, I have some reservations in openly revealing who these companies are. Especially considering how many new members we have. It only takes a few individuals who can't see past their noses at the bigger picture, to mess it up for the majority. So here are some of the points that you should consider before playing the game.

1- Realize that there are risks involve in placing orders from any supplier outside of Canada. It's just the way it is. If your not prepared for a negative outcome, don't play.

2- Should a shipment come with a surprise, assume it's your problem. Not the suppliers. For the most part, you're on your own. Yes I know that some suppliers have guarantees, but even so, if they have to follow up on those guarantees too often, they may rethink their policies.

3- Should a shipment come with a surprise, you only have two options. Pay up or refuse the shipment. You can pay up if you feel it's reasonable. If you refuse, then normally the package will go back to the supplier. Some may reship, some may not. In either case, it's not doing your cigars much good. That's your problem, not the supplier's. Rarely, but some will refund in such a case. So in a worst case senario, be prepared to lose what you paid for your order.

Some BOTLs say you should bite the bullet and pay up at the door. But I don't agree. Refusing delivery does not impact the supplier, just you.

4- Under *no* circumstances should you *ever, ever* charge back the cost of your order from your credit card company, to the supplier. This one reason alone has been the main cause of us Canadians losing our sources. If you think about it, the supplier sticks his neck out and sends out your order as per your instructions, which is a huge pain in the ass for him, and you get stung. And then he finds that you're charging back on the cc? Why would he bother to do this again?

Yes, I know some suppliers are more customer service oriented than others and address some of these problems in a positive way. I just want to stress that it's a privilege when they do accommodate us.

But to a great extent, it's a crap shoot. If your going to play, be prepared to absorb some hits. Look at the big picture and you're still way further ahead. If you can't afford to pay, then just don't play.


----------



## ShawnBC

Well said Shaz. I'm about to place an order on a website that is by-the-law because there are some cigars I really want.

Supplier says even with 'cigars' labeled on the custom form, 80% of his canadian orders goes through no problem. If I am in the 20% that get hit, well then, I'm going to pay! You know, even with the custom taxes, they will still be less than what I would pay at the B&M. 

When I first registered, I wasn't aware of the damage I could make to those companies that are canadian friendly. Now that I know, I still try to help fellow canadian BOTL but discreetly, not openly discussing shipping practices as to not give trouble to the supplier.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Shaz said:


> I think it's worth noting at this point in this thread.
> 
> If you notice, these venders are not exactly lining up to do business with us Canadians. And we have lost a lot of suppliers over the past few years. There's a few reasons for this. We might think we represent a large amount of business, but we don't. California alone has more people than all of Canada. The companies that currently are doing business with us may very well decide tomorrow that it's just not worth the hassle. And, quite honestly, I have some reservations in openly revealing who these companies are. Especially considering how many new members we have. It only takes a few individuals who can't see past their noses at the bigger picture, to mess it up for the majority. So here are some of the points that you should consider before playing the game.
> 
> 1- Realize that there are risks involve in placing orders from any supplier outside of Canada. It's just the way it is. If your not prepared for a negative outcome, don't play.
> 
> 2- Should a shipment come with a surprise, assume it's your problem. Not the suppliers. For the most part, you're on your own. Yes I know that some suppliers have guarantees, but even so, if they have to follow up on those guarantees too often, they may rethink their policies.
> 
> 3- Should a shipment come with a surprise, you only have two options. Pay up or refuse the shipment. You can pay up if you feel it's reasonable. If you refuse, then normally the package will go back to the supplier. Some may reship, some may not. In either case, it's not doing your cigars much good. That's your problem, not the supplier's. Rarely, but some will refund in such a case. So in a worst case senario, be prepared to lose what you paid for your order.
> 
> Some BOTLs say you should bite the bullet and pay up at the door. But I don't agree. Refusing delivery does not impact the supplier, just you.
> 
> 4- Under *no* circumstances should you *ever, ever* charge back the cost of your order from your credit card company, to the supplier. This one reason alone has been the main cause of us Canadians losing our sources. If you think about it, the supplier sticks his neck out and sends out your order as per your instructions, which is a huge pain in the ass for him, and you get stung. And then he finds that you're charging back on the cc? Why would he bother to do this again?
> 
> Yes, I know some suppliers are more customer service oriented than others and address some of these problems in a positive way. I just want to stress that it's a privilege when they do accommodate us.
> 
> But to a great extent, it's a crap shoot. If your going to play, be prepared to absorb some hits. Look at the big picture and you're still way further ahead. If you can't afford to pay, then just don't play.


Thank you Shaz for taking charge of this thread and keeping it updated. Your effort is greatly appreciated! :tu


----------



## WyldKnyght

Shaz said:


> I think it's worth noting at this point in this thread.
> 
> If you notice, these venders are not exactly lining up to do business with us Canadians. And we have lost a lot of suppliers over the past few years. There's a few reasons for this. We might think we represent a large amount of business, but we don't. California alone has more people than all of Canada. The companies that currently are doing business with us may very well decide tomorrow that it's just not worth the hassle. And, quite honestly, I have some reservations in openly revealing who these companies are. Especially considering how many new members we have. It only takes a few individuals who can't see past their noses at the bigger picture, to mess it up for the majority. So here are some of the points that you should consider before playing the game.
> 
> 1- Realize that there are risks involve in placing orders from any supplier outside of Canada. It's just the way it is. If your not prepared for a negative outcome, don't play.
> 
> 2- Should a shipment come with a surprise, assume it's your problem. Not the suppliers. For the most part, you're on your own. Yes I know that some suppliers have guarantees, but even so, if they have to follow up on those guarantees too often, they may rethink their policies.
> 
> 3- Should a shipment come with a surprise, you only have two options. Pay up or refuse the shipment. You can pay up if you feel it's reasonable. If you refuse, then normally the package will go back to the supplier. Some may reship, some may not. In either case, it's not doing your cigars much good. That's your problem, not the supplier's. Rarely, but some will refund in such a case. So in a worst case senario, be prepared to lose what you paid for your order.
> 
> Some BOTLs say you should bite the bullet and pay up at the door. But I don't agree. Refusing delivery does not impact the supplier, just you.
> 
> 4- Under *no* circumstances should you *ever, ever* charge back the cost of your order from your credit card company, to the supplier. This one reason alone has been the main cause of us Canadians losing our sources. If you think about it, the supplier sticks his neck out and sends out your order as per your instructions, which is a huge pain in the ass for him, and you get stung. And then he finds that you're charging back on the cc? Why would he bother to do this again?
> 
> Yes, I know some suppliers are more customer service oriented than others and address some of these problems in a positive way. I just want to stress that it's a privilege when they do accommodate us.
> 
> But to a great extent, it's a crap shoot. If your going to play, be prepared to absorb some hits. Look at the big picture and you're still way further ahead. If you can't afford to pay, then just don't play.


Well said Shaz, I am one of the newbies on this site and I completely agree with you, we are responsible for our own actions/orders regardless of what happens during shipment, the risk is ours and ours alone to bear, if it works out great, if not we take one for the team.

If you're not prepared to pay the piper then don't get in the game. Cigars are expensive and taxes on tobacco products are high in Canada live with it or quit smoking cigars.

*****

*Its Time To Play The Game - Triple H (WWE)*


----------



## Herfer

I agree completely WyldKnyght. As much as I've found ways of recovering the taxes from the CRA in most cases, every now and then they only tax at a reasonable rate (like a box of Monte Sublimes with only $45 tax) so I just pay it and grin knowing how much I've saved.


----------



## Herfer

Khanman said:


> Tried Taboo for the first time - great customer service and good prices, but mainly got my package without issues!


Rob at Taboo is an awesome guy and I've had nothing but great dealings with him. I will never forget the box of Padron 1926's I got for... oh, heh, just remembered- he told me to never tell anyone how cheap he sold them to me. ;-)

Bottom line- and Shaz says it best- if in Canada, deal with the possibility that your order might not come through without extra costs and its NOT the retailers problem, its yours.


----------



## Herfer

One thing I'd like to ask anybody and everybody.... who knows someone (Canada friendly) with some stock on the Fuente Opus X line? I've been looking off and on for awhile and everyone (for obvious reasons) is always sold out!


----------



## ShawnBC

Herfer said:


> One thing I'd like to ask anybody and everybody.... who knows someone (Canada friendly) with some stock on the Fuente Opus X line? I've been looking off and on for awhile and everyone (for obvious reasons) is always sold out!


Not only Opus X lines. On Atlantic and Cigarplace, every time I check, the Liga Privada also are always backordered and most of the premiums discussed here. It's their only downside (Atlantic and Cigarplace), they are understocked.


----------



## HWiebe

My order from Cigar Place Dot Biz arrived today. Ordered on March 23, shipped on March 30th, arrived April 11 - Total of 19 days (including weekends) from order to arrival. Service speed aside, they are 100% Canadian Friendly! :canada::smokin:

1 - Box of Gran Habano Corojo #5 Imperiales
2 - Alec Bradley Family Blend T11 (Torpedo)
2 - Liga Privada T52 Robusto
1 - My Father Le Bijou 1922 Petit Robusto
2 - Gran Habano Factory Seconds Pyramid Rosado #3




























Damagedcase (David) and I smoked a GH Corojo #5 ROTT to help welcome Spring to Manitoba.

I love this stick! Even though ROTT it may have been a little wet causing crooked burn and high ammonia levels (see purge vid), it was delicious!!!! I didn't want it to end (see nub)!

(Click picture to see video)


----------



## Shaz

Nice pick ups, HWiebe!
Those Gran Habanos look yummy. One of my faves.


----------



## Hemsworth

Shaz said:


> Nice pick ups, HWiebe!
> Those Gran Habanos look yummy. One of my faves.


Hmmm...I might have to get a couple more of these. I've only had one and I found it bland and boring with bad burn issues.


----------



## tmac77

Shaz said:


> For now I think CH should be in the maybe. Last known order wasn't recent enough.
> 
> *Confirmed Canadian friendly shippers:*
> _Atlanticcigar.com_
> _Taboocigars.com_
> _Lynn Cigars_
> _Cigarplace.biz _
> _Seriouscigars_
> 
> _*Maybe:*_
> _Holts (2 orders with 50% success)_
> _Costaricacigarstore.com _
> _Southside Cigars_
> _Mr Bundles_
> _Highlands Cigar_
> Cheap Humidors


Just an FYI for anyone interested in testing the waters for Highlands cigar. It is actually called Hilands cigars without the 'gh'. I have phoned them and they have indicated that they are Canadian "Friendly". I, however have more than enough in NC's at the moment so will not be trying them out for a while.


----------



## Bunner

been following this forum for awhile and first time poster hahahahha.... I am going to place an order with cigarplace. is there a better shipping method to use to help it to be Canadian "friendly"?


----------



## HGFlex

Bunner said:


> been following this forum for awhile and first time poster hahahahha.... I am going to place an order with cigarplace. is there a better shipping method to use to help it to be Canadian "friendly"?


Always have them ship USPS (US postal service). And it's best to give them a call as well, just to make sure everything is coming safe and sound.


----------



## Shaz

+1 on this.


----------



## Bunner

okay, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## socapots

HWiebe said:


> Damagedcase (David) and I smoked a GH Corojo #5 ROTT to help welcome Spring to Manitoba.
> 
> I love this stick! Even though ROTT it may have been a little wet causing crooked burn and high ammonia levels (see purge vid), it was delicious!!!! I didn't want it to end (see nub)!
> 
> (Click picture to see video)


holy crap thats one hell of a flame. haha.
Nice buys as well. been awhile since ive bought anything.
I think its time for a box purchase or 2.


----------



## Bunner

Just placed my first order with cigarplace.biz i will see how it goes.


----------



## seaotter

I just received my third order from Atlantic. No problems what so ever!
Order placed 4/14/11
Order received 4/20/11

Scott


----------



## Oliver Silver

Hi guys, first post for me, the forum helped me so I figured I'd contribute.

I placed orders with both Cigar place and Lynn Cigars.

Both orders arrived fast (10 days), with no problem.

Great service and packaging, I recommend both of them.

I'm now waiting for my orders at Atlantic, will keep posted!


----------



## WyldKnyght

I'd like to recommend Casa Gomez Cigars as Canadian Friendly. 

Just received an order no issues and it only took 9 days for delivery.

Loren was great, service was excellent.


----------



## str8dog

Oliver Silver said:


> Hi guys, first post for me, the forum helped me so I figured I'd contribute.
> 
> I placed orders with both Cigar place and Lynn Cigars.
> 
> Both orders arrived fast (10 days), with no problem.
> 
> Great service and packaging, I recommend both of them.
> 
> I'm now waiting for my orders at Atlantic, will keep posted!


Can't pm you yet, but wanted to know if Lynn uses USPS 1st Class International Airmail, or Priority?


----------



## kolumbo69

Keep up the good work guys I have a month or so more of the poor student life and I will be surely using all these contacts!


----------



## ShawnBC

kolumbo69 said:


> Keep up the good work guys I have a month or so more of the poor student life and I will be surely using all these contacts!


Same situation here brother, I'm currently moving to a new appartment and have been paying 2 rents for the last 2 months. Add to that university inscription fees and a couple other student-related expenses and we have a problem!

Problem is, I feel like orders are burning my fingers: I have 2 or 3 orders that I'd really like to make. Good thing I'm a rational kind of guy, because the slope would hit me very hard!


----------



## GeoffbCET

kolumbo69 said:


> Keep up the good work guys I have a month or so more of the poor student life and I will be surely using all these contacts!


SAIT, MRU or UofC? And i think theres a couple other ones too.


----------



## kolumbo69

Sait paramedic program. So going from fulltime work as a emt to a poor student was quite the shock. But I can finally see the end with 2 more exams!


----------



## ShawnBC

kolumbo69 said:


> Sait paramedic program. So going from fulltime work as a emt to a poor student was quite the shock. But I can finally see the end with 2 more exams!


Good luck with Paramedic! I just graduated Nursing!


----------



## kolumbo69

You to friend


----------



## GeoffbCET

kolumbo69 said:


> Sait paramedic program. So going from fulltime work as a emt to a poor student was quite the shock. But I can finally see the end with 2 more exams!


Ahhh I know exactly what you mean. I just finished the Civil Engineering Tech program at SAIT. I think most of my money went to Starbucks at SAIT though. That place drained me!

Good luck with your exams!


----------



## kolumbo69

Star bucks! Lol they have a tims now in the burns building, it's supposed to be the biggest in Calgary. Thanks man


----------



## kolumbo69

So.... I was little nicotine and beer happy the other night and you guys twisted my rubber arm and I put a shipment in with Atlantic just waiting for confromation.


----------



## waltec

kolumbo69 said:


> So.... I was little nicotine and beer happy the other night and you guys twisted my rubber arm and I put a shipment in with Atlantic just waiting for confromation.


You wont be disappointed.........Ive placed three orders with them and all was good.


----------



## HWiebe

kolumbo69 said:


> So.... I was little nicotine and beer happy the other night and you guys twisted my rubber arm and I put a shipment in with Atlantic just waiting for confromation.


AC generally does not notify you when it ships. I usually phone the day after and it has already shipped. My orders have taken around 6 business days.

Good luck!


----------



## Oliver Silver

str8dog said:


> Can't pm you yet, but wanted to know if Lynn uses USPS 1st Class International Airmail, or Priority?


Hi, Lynn used USPS 1st class (stamps on it)and Cigarplace USPS Priority.


----------



## Oliver Silver

str8dog said:


> Can't pm you yet, but wanted to know if Lynn uses USPS 1st Class International Airmail, or Priority?


Actually at CigarPlace I asked for First Class they sent Priority.

Is there an advantage to a method over the other one?

In any case both orders were made on the same day and arrived on the same day.


----------



## str8dog

Oliver Silver said:


> Actually at CigarPlace I asked for First Class they sent Priority.
> 
> Is there an advantage to a method over the other one?
> 
> In any case both orders were made on the same day and arrived on the same day.


Priority costs more and you can track it to it's last US departure point (but not beyond).

I've found that half the time !st Class International is just as fast or faster for a third of the price.


----------



## blainer

wow i wish i had read this before i placed my last order, ordered from the Cigar Cellar on April 6, asked them to email me when the order had shipped, which they agreed to. On April 20 sent an email to enquire if the order had shipped and recieved a reply that it had and got the tracking number, order was shipped on the 20th, well usps had received a electronic shipping label anyway. Not passing judgement yet but it seems a little to long inbetween my order date and the shipping date. i will update this when i recieve it.


----------



## WyldKnyght

Just reposting summary

*Confirmed Canadian friendly shippers:*
Atlanticcigar.com
Taboocigars.com
Lynn Cigars
Cigarplace.biz 
Seriouscigars
Casa Gomez Cigars

*Maybe:*
Holts (2 orders with 50% success)
Costaricacigarstore.com 
Southside Cigars
Mr Bundles
Highlands Cigar
Cheap Humidors


----------



## Shaz

I must say that Casa Gomez is def off my list. I had a problem with this vendor, although it was not a normal order from his business, but rather a personal sale of his stash in the WTS forum. He's built up a pretty good track record shipping within the US, but I don't believe he has established enough shipping out to Canada to warrant being put on this list.

That, coupled with, (last time I checked anyway) the fact that he only retails his own "Casa Gomez" cigars, really is not enough for me to have him on my "A" list. 
IMHO


----------



## WyldKnyght

Shaz said:


> I must say that Casa Gomez is def off my list. I had a problem with this vendor, although it was not a normal order from his business, but rather a personal sale of his stash in the WTS forum. He's built up a pretty good track record shipping within the US, but I don't believe he has established enough shipping out to Canada to warrant being put on this list.
> 
> That, coupled with, (last time I checked anyway) the fact that he only retails his own "Casa Gomez" cigars, really is not enough for me to have him on my "A" list.
> IMHO


Anyone else have issues with Casa Gomez? I had a favorable shipment, but as Shaz pointed out he did not, can we get some more views on this.

Thanks


----------



## HGFlex

blainer said:


> wow i wish i had read this before i placed my last order, ordered from the *Cigar Cellar* on April 6, asked them to email me when the order had shipped, which they agreed to. On April 20 sent an email to enquire if the order had shipped and recieved a reply that it had and got the tracking number, order was shipped on the 20th, well usps had received a electronic shipping label anyway. Not passing judgement yet but it seems a little to long inbetween my order date and the shipping date. i will update this when i recieve it.


So they still exist then? Their website has been missing in action for the past six months or so.... Did you call them directly?


----------



## blainer

HGFlex said:


> So they still exist then? Their website has been missing in action for the past six months or so.... Did you call them directly?


Yes they still exist, i ordered through email, i had gotten from cigardotcom. I can't pm yet otherwise i would send you thier address.


----------



## HGFlex

blainer said:


> Yes they still exist, i ordered through email, i had gotten from cigardotcom. I can't pm yet otherwise i would send you thier address.


Definitely send me the info when you get access to PM's. They have access to some stuff that is hard to get in Canada, ie: Diesel's and MOW's...


----------



## kolumbo69

1+++++  for Atlantic ordered on thursday night arrived this AM, packaged very well.


----------



## Kampaigner

HGFlex said:


> Definitely send me the info when you get access to PM's. They have access to some stuff that is hard to get in Canada, ie: Diesel's and MOW's...


Me too please. I have been trying to find a place where i can buy Diesel's and MOW's. Please and Thanks!​


----------



## blainer

Will do, i think ill have access tomorow or the next day :cowboyic9:


----------



## SanchoAnchovy

Quick word of warning.

Three weeks ago I complained to Famous Smoke about their shipping terms and cancelled an order. Since then, customs has seized a number of items that my wife orders regularly for her business, which we weren't even aware were restricted and have never been stopped previously in over five years.

Maybe customs randomly chose our address for a prolonged audit, but it seems more likely that we were dobbed in by someone.


----------



## kolumbo69

Ouch.... But they probably seized one then flagged your wifes company for further. I get stuff from HK all the time and I think every box gets opened, coming from my last shipment from the US NADA. That and I would highly doubt they would call let alone know where to get the number for your local CBSA.


----------



## Shaz

WyldKnyght said:


> Anyone else have issues with Casa Gomez? I had a favorable shipment, but as Shaz pointed out he did not, can we get some more views on this.
> 
> Thanks


I think the Canadian experience is going to be basically your order and mine. There might be another one hiding there somewhere. So the batting average isn't great.


----------



## francone13

Another successful order from Atlantic Cigars!! Cant wait to try my first short story!!


----------



## Kampaigner

Shaz said:


> I think the Canadian experience is going to be basically your order and mine. There might be another one hiding there somewhere. So the batting average isn't great.


I've bought from him. Service was good. :smoke:


----------



## Shaz

I've got to hand it to Str8dog, who's really stepped up to the plate for the benifit of the rest of us. Bump for you, bro!
He's placed a couple of test orders, one to serious cigars, which is still pending and one to cheap humidors.
The CH order came through without issues, but these guys go straight by the book. So it's riskier. So I'm setting up another category, specifically for this type of seller, one that will have no problem shipping to Canada, but do so by the book.

*Confirmed Canadian friendly shippers:
*Atlanticcigar.com
Taboocigars.com
Lynn Cigars
Cigarplace.biz 
Seriouscigars (pending)
Casa Gomez Cigars (3 order history, one of which was a problem)

*Will ship to Canada by the rules:*
Cheap Humidors

*Maybe:*
Holts (2 orders with 50% success)
Costaricacigarstore.com 
Southside Cigars
Mr Bundles
Highlands Cigar

I think that Holts probably belongs to the new category as well. Did they label the package as "cigars"?


----------



## Hemsworth

Well then you may want to add Famous/ Monster to taht list. They have no problem shipping to Canada but they make you pay all of the duties etc. up front. They will only ship UPS and your order will arrive without any extra costs. However...my $15 5 pack ended up costing me $50.

Your first order from them must be shipped to the same address that your credit card is registered with. After that, subsequent orders can be shipped anywhere. They also required a fax or email copy of your CC statement.

Is it worth all of the hassle? I say no...unless you have a US address that you can use after your first order.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Hemsworth said:


> Well then you may want to add Famous/ Monster to taht list. They have no problem shipping to Canada but they make you pay all of the duties etc. up front. They will only ship UPS and your order will arrive without any extra costs. However...my $15 5 pack ended up costing me $50.
> 
> Your first order from them must be shipped to the same address that your credit card is registered with. After that, subsequent orders can be shipped anywhere. They also required a fax or email copy of your CC statement.
> 
> Is it worth all of the hassle? I say no...unless you have a US address that you can use after your first order.


This is exactly what I had to do to set up my account so I can have subsequent orders shipped to WA where my BIL mules for me. I agree that it's only worth it if you have a place stateside or if travelling to the US is convenient for you.


----------



## lebz

kolumbo69 said:


> 1+++++  for Atlantic ordered on thursday night arrived this AM, packaged very well.


Agreed! I ordered 2 boxes from them. Fast, friendly and packaged nicely. Will buy from again soon

Need another Humi lol


----------



## Kampaigner

francone13 said:


> Another successful order from Atlantic Cigars!! Cant wait to try my first short story!!


Such a great Cigar. I think you'll like'em :biggrin:


----------



## francone13

Kampaigner said:


> Such a great Cigar. I think you'll like'em :biggrin:


Im gonna let them rest for a month at least....Going to be so tempting :bawling:


----------



## Kampaigner

lol, it will be worth it when you take the first one out though.


----------



## Hemsworth

francone13 said:


> Im gonna let them rest for a month at least....Going to be so tempting :bawling:


Go on...grab one right away! Then put the rest to sleep. You deserve it!!


----------



## Shaz

Personally, I'm not interested in "by the rules" list, but for those that are, here's the updated list.

*Confirmed Canadian friendly shippers:
*Atlanticcigar.com
Taboocigars.com
Lynn Cigars
Cigarplace.biz 
Seriouscigars (pending)
Casa Gomez Cigars (3 order history, one of which was a problem)

*Will ship to Canada by the rules:*
Cheap Humidors
Holts
Famous/Monster

*Maybe:*
Costaricacigarstore.com 
Southside Cigars
Mr Bundles
Highlands Cigar


----------



## ClearSkiesAndSqualls

I was thinking of going with Atlantic because of the policy they post on their website:

_"Buyers are responsible for complying with their countries local and federal tobacco laws and fees associated with their orders, however we can ship as instructed as long as the customer assumes all risks. We mark all customs forms as "Gift" and we send "person" to "person". There is no indication of cigars on the packages. However, we will not be responsible for the package if stopped by customs. If customs stops the package you may refuse it and have it re-delivered back to us. You must notify us that the package is being returned. You then have the option of us re-shipping the package or we can issue a credit for the amount of the product only. NOT shipping cost. You will be responsible for any additional shipping charges if you decide to have it re-shipped."_

But it seems that almost everything is on back-order or out of stock. As a result I am thinking of going Cigar Place. I was just wondering if there is anything special I need to put in the special instructions box, and which shipping method is the best choice for a friendly delivery? If you have had personal experience with them could you shoot me a PM with any details regarding your ordering experience with them.

Thanks!

~ Jeff :yo:

P.S. I apologize in advance if what I wrote breaches the rules for this thread. I did read the first post, but believe I am not posting anything that isn't public knowledge as it is taken directly from the merchants website.


----------



## ShawnBC

Jeff; because you are 'new' to the forums, I can't PM you yet to keep it 'private' and not expose their practices, but if I were you, with CigarPlace.biz I'd choose USPS Priority (it is listed as the longest but I received my package one week after it delivered and it is also the cheapest and the one that flies 'under the radar' the most).

If you choose to go with Cigarplace.biz, they will contact you after placing your order to get your 'instructions'. 

I'm sorry if it's not really precise but I think you'll understand I don't want to clearly state their shipping practices publicly if we want to keep our rare canadian friendly shippers.


----------



## ClearSkiesAndSqualls

ShawnBC said:


> Jeff; because you are 'new' to the forums, I can't PM you yet to keep it 'private' and not expose their practices, but if I were you, with CigarPlace.biz I'd choose USPS Priority (it is listed as the longest but I received my package one week after it delivered and it is also the cheapest and the one that flies 'under the radar' the most).
> 
> If you choose to go with Cigarplace.biz, they will contact you after placing your order to get your 'instructions'.
> 
> I'm sorry if it's not really precise but I think you'll understand I don't want to clearly state their shipping practices publicly if we want to keep our rare canadian friendly shippers.


Sounds good. I guess when they contact me I will just suggest that they do whatever they have done in past cases to ensure a friendly delivery. Thanks. 
:canada:


----------



## Shaz

Well, thanks str8dog, once again, we can put serious cigars on the 100% Canadian friendly list.
We need more brothers like str8dog to test the waters with the maybe's. Shipping method and what the customs form says will determine which list the seller goes on. Value of package would be a factor to a lesser extent.

*Confirmed Canadian friendly shippers:
*Atlanticcigar.com
Taboocigars.com
Lynn Cigars
Cigarplace.biz 
Seriouscigars 
Casa Gomez Cigars (3 order history, one of which was a problem)

*Will ship to Canada by the rules:*
Cheap Humidors
Holts
Famous/Monster

*Maybe:*
Costaricacigarstore.com 
Southside Cigars
Mr Bundles
Highlands Cigar


----------



## captain_pudding

waltec said:


> Newbie here,I have been following this post for about 6 months now and finally placed my first order with Atlantic and all I can say is wow.
> Great cigars and shipping was about 10 days.
> Just wanting to thank everyone on this forum for posting these great cigar sites and I will be placing another order real soon.
> Again thanks:banana: to all the Canadian brothers.


Welcome to the thread. Like most of us have come to learn Atlantic is one of the best in the business. Unfortunately they seem to be getting so popular they're having trouble keeping things in stock lately. Given their history of amazing customer satisfaction i'm sure this is only a temporary issue and we might even see a nice inflow of new selections for the summer


----------



## str8dog

Shaz said:


> Well, thanks str8dog, once again, we can put serious cigars on the 100% Canadian friendly list.
> We need more brothers like str8dog to test the waters with the maybe's. Shipping method and what the customs form says will determine which list the seller goes on. Value of package would be a factor to a lesser extent.


Francone13 helped me out too, by taking the smokes from cheaphumidors off my hands. Enjoy them Mike!

Cheers,
Mark


----------



## Montecristo#4

I hear your pain I had the same issue! Damn UPS! I bought a Cigar Star humidor they ship from Ontario Canada. Only took two days to arrive quality is really good and am very happy with everything.


Entan said:


> Ordered a humidor a while back. Even though I had selected USPS (I already knew to avoid UPS), it was shipped using UPS. The initial shipping cost was cheaper, however when it arrived at my door, it had a $57 customs taxes and brokerage fees charge that I had to pay. To make things worse, the glass on the humidor was broken. It looked like the thing was dropped from a considerable height as even the lid wouldn't close properly. Luckily, the website I bought it from had excellent customer service and refunded me the cost of the unit. UPS also refunded the full amount of the fees (after a month). The only good thing about UPS is that they guarantee the safe arrival of their packages so the website I purchased the humidor from should have been reimbursed.


----------



## Bunner

I just received my pkg from cigarplace. Came over fine however... beetles got to one of the cigars in the box i ordered. other then that awsome!


----------



## blainer

Well i finally recieved my order from The cigar Cellar, everything was perfect, no extra costs, 13 days shipping from New Jersey is not too bad i guess. My only complaint is that it took 2 weeks to process the order before it shipped other than that i would definately use them again, they have access to everything that cigar.com has.


----------



## str8dog

Bunner said:


> I just received my pkg from cigarplace. Came over fine however... beetles got to one of the cigars in the box i ordered. other then that awsome!


YIKES!!!! Let them know, I'm sure they'll be horrified and at the very least replace your order!


----------



## captain_pudding

str8dog said:


> YIKES!!!! Let them know, I'm sure they'll be horrified and at the very least replace your order!


Agreed. I'm sure they'd be glad to know they may have an infested stock on their hands and can quarantine them before things get bad


----------



## kolumbo69

Blah my latest order is in customs, we will see how this goes. Oh well either way ill get a nice set of cigars at a good price


----------



## Bunner

str8dog said:


> YIKES!!!! Let them know, I'm sure they'll be horrified and at the very least replace your order!


I was concerned as well... but so far there isnt alot of damage. Ill just leave the one alone freeze the rest. I already wrote them. I cant believe those little buggers can chew so easliy through the celo.:yell:


----------



## WyldKnyght

blainer said:


> Well i finally recieved my order from The cigar Cellar, everything was perfect, no extra costs, 13 days shipping from New Jersey is not too bad i guess. My only complaint is that it took 2 weeks to process the order before it shipped other than that i would definately use them again, they have access to everything that cigar.com has.


I can't find their site? Could you post or pm me thx


----------



## chasingstanley

Another win for AC.
2 box purchase 7 days to T.O


----------



## Kampaigner

blainer said:


> Well i finally recieved my order from The cigar Cellar, everything was perfect, no extra costs, 13 days shipping from New Jersey is not too bad i guess. My only complaint is that it took 2 weeks to process the order before it shipped other than that i would definately use them again, they have access to everything that cigar.com has.


I've been waiting to see how this one went. I will try an order with them as well. To test the waters.

Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## HWiebe

Just received another order from Cigarplace dot biz. 10 sticks, not issues. Ordered on April 20th, received May 2nd total of 12 days from placing the order to lighting up a stick. Not bad at all. If you leave instructions in the comments field when you place your order, it cuts one week off the processing time. It shipped the day after I ordered. The previous time I ordered from them it took them a week to process.


----------



## ShawnBC

HWiebe; the guy at Cigarplace.biz told me that the method (or instructions) you give them the first time will apply on all of your subsequent orders, unless otherwise specified. The first time, it also took one week to get my order shipped. I hope next time it gonna leave the warehouse faster because they know 'how' to do it.

As for Cigar cellar, they carry ALL of cigar.com inventory? Their website is down, so I just e-mail them my order and that's it? Is there a lot of questions and verifications or it's pretty much hassle free?


----------



## Shaz

Nice going guys. Here's the updated list.

*Confirmed Canadian friendly shippers:
*Atlanticcigar.com
Taboocigars.com
Lynn Cigars
Cigarplace.biz 
Seriouscigars 
Cigarplace.biz
Cigar Cellar (website is down. Call or email. Stock same as cigar.com)
Casa Gomez Cigars (3 order history, one of which was a problem)

*Will ship to Canada by the rules:*
Cheap Humidors
Holts
Famous/Monster

*Maybe:*
Costaricacigarstore.com 
Southside Cigars
Mr Bundles
Highlands Cigar


----------



## blainer

ShawnBC said:


> As for Cigar cellar, they carry ALL of cigar.com inventory? Their website is down, so I just e-mail them my order and that's it? Is there a lot of questions and verifications or it's pretty much hassle free?


Yeah, i just chose my items from cigar.com and then emailed cigar cellar, he sent me an electronic invoice which i paid with pp. When the item shipped he sent me a tracking number, as per my request, USPS did not update the info until after it was delivered, which i find common with them but it made it to me no problems, i had ordered a full box and a 5 pack, and the 5 pack came with a humi pack inside which i think is a great feature.


----------



## ShawnBC

Thanks for the answer! Might have to try 'em out next time if they carry all of cigar.com products!

*EDIT: Shaz, you listed Cigarplace.biz twice in your updated list under Canadian friendly.


----------



## Frodo

Nice Avitar Blane. Love Brugal...


----------



## captain_pudding

Another order from Atlantic. Ordered last wednesday, tracking shows it on the deliverly truck in town right now. I'll let everyone know how it turns out. Seeing as according to the web tracking, it was in customs for about 3 hours, i'm not too worried


----------



## z0diac

captain_pudding said:


> Another order from Atlantic. Ordered last wednesday, tracking shows it on the deliverly truck in town right now. I'll let everyone know how it turns out. Seeing as according to the web tracking, it was in customs for about 3 hours, i'm not too worried


I have had nothing but good experiences from Atlantic (knock on wood).

I just made my first pipe tobacco order 2 nights ago, from Pipes and Cigars. They mark down the exact contents so I'll have to remember to post if I get dinged with a 300% duty charge.


----------



## captain_pudding

z0diac said:


> I have had nothing but good experiences from Atlantic (knock on wood).
> 
> I just made my first pipe tobacco order 2 nights ago, from Pipes and Cigars. They mark down the exact contents so I'll have to remember to post if I get dinged with a 300% duty charge.


Pipe tobacco doesn't seem to get dinged nearly as badly as cigars, if i read my last customs report on my order from smokingpipes.com (the do it by the book) if you only pay taxes on amounts over 150g, unfortunately i had read on a message board that the cutoff is 200g, so either way i got dinged for $28. $12 were taxes the rest were fees tacked on by canada post for brokerage and such. Since I was only paying $30 for 7oz of tobacco with shipping, toss on the taxes and it was $60 for something that would have cost about $150 in a candian B&M I'm happy with it. I've also ordered pipe tobacco from 4noggins.com and they play ball. If you buy in bulk, they ship it in a freezer bag so it's alot lighter than ordering cigars so you only end up paying about $12 in shipping. 
I like smokingpipes because you can buy by the ounce so if you're looking to get a sampling it's more convenient, but if you have your brand and are looking to buy a mason jar full, 4noggins would be great for you. 
Happy Smoking


----------



## kolumbo69

Just got my order from Atlantic with no problems, they shipped out april 29 and sat in customs for a few days zero problems. Last shipment for a bit I have quite a few cigars to try and no more room in the tupperdore/fridge.


----------



## francone13

str8dog said:


> Francone13 helped me out too, by taking the smokes from cheaphumidors off my hands. Enjoy them Mike!
> 
> Cheers,
> Mark


Couldn't say no to more cigars :smoke2:


----------



## ShawnBC

Don't know if it was posted already in the last 24 pages but was in the e-mail adress to order from The Cigar Cellar? Also, they have the same stock as Cigar.com; same deal of the day and same pricing also?


----------



## ClearSkiesAndSqualls

I finally pulled the trigger and placed an order with Cigar Place. I used them and not Atlantic because AC was out of some stuff I wanted to try. I'll let you know how the order went when it arrives (fingers crossed) :cowboyic9:


----------



## jspilon

Well said, thanks for taking the time to put that up.

:tu:tu:tu:tu:tu:tu



Shaz said:


> I think it's worth noting at this point in this thread.
> 
> If you notice, these venders are not exactly lining up to do business with us Canadians. And we have lost a lot of suppliers over the past few years. There's a few reasons for this. We might think we represent a large amount of business, but we don't. California alone has more people than all of Canada. The companies that currently are doing business with us may very well decide tomorrow that it's just not worth the hassle. And, quite honestly, I have some reservations in openly revealing who these companies are. Especially considering how many new members we have. It only takes a few individuals who can't see past their noses at the bigger picture, to mess it up for the majority. So here are some of the points that you should consider before playing the game.
> 
> 1- Realize that there are risks involve in placing orders from any supplier outside of Canada. It's just the way it is. If your not prepared for a negative outcome, don't play.
> 
> 2- Should a shipment come with a surprise, assume it's your problem. Not the suppliers. For the most part, you're on your own. Yes I know that some suppliers have guarantees, but even so, if they have to follow up on those guarantees too often, they may rethink their policies.
> 
> 3- Should a shipment come with a surprise, you only have two options. Pay up or refuse the shipment. You can pay up if you feel it's reasonable. If you refuse, then normally the package will go back to the supplier. Some may reship, some may not. In either case, it's not doing your cigars much good. That's your problem, not the supplier's. Rarely, but some will refund in such a case. So in a worst case senario, be prepared to lose what you paid for your order.
> 
> Some BOTLs say you should bite the bullet and pay up at the door. But I don't agree. Refusing delivery does not impact the supplier, just you.
> 
> 4- Under *no* circumstances should you *ever, ever* charge back the cost of your order from your credit card company, to the supplier. This one reason alone has been the main cause of us Canadians losing our sources. If you think about it, the supplier sticks his neck out and sends out your order as per your instructions, which is a huge pain in the ass for him, and you get stung. And then he finds that you're charging back on the cc? Why would he bother to do this again?
> 
> Yes, I know some suppliers are more customer service oriented than others and address some of these problems in a positive way. I just want to stress that it's a privilege when they do accommodate us.
> 
> But to a great extent, it's a crap shoot. If your going to play, be prepared to absorb some hits. Look at the big picture and you're still way further ahead. If you can't afford to pay, then just don't play.


----------



## blainer

ShawnBC said:


> Don't know if it was posted already in the last 24 pages but was in the e-mail adress to order from The Cigar Cellar? Also, they have the same stock as Cigar.com; same deal of the day and same pricing also?


pm sent


----------



## captain_pudding

Got my order from Atlantic. From their door to mine in one week, trouble free. I love those guys


----------



## kolumbo69

JUst wish they had more stock!


----------



## Hemsworth

If they are out of stock...try the "notify me" option. It has worked for me in the past.


----------



## ClearSkiesAndSqualls

Hemsworth said:


> If they are out of stock...try the "notify me" option. It has worked for me in the past.


Speaking of which, just got one of those e-mails and also placed an order with AC. I hope both make it with no problems. :???:


----------



## ShawnBC

I'm currently about to place another order and I would like you guys advice on what to get. I'm too new to have developed tastes and preferences, so it could be anything from Connecticut to Maduro in any shape. I want to try a lot of new things!

So far, on my list I have:

- a box of Gran Habanos Vintage 2002 for cheap cigars I could pass to friends;
- a Don Pepin Garcia 90+ rated sampler (La Aroma de Cuba, DPG Original Generoso and Cuban Classic, 601, Tatuaje Havana VI, San Cristobal and Cubao);
- Some sort of CAO sampler;

Appart from those usual cigars I'd like to get one or two Liga Privada and a couple of Fuente. 

Anything else I should not miss on my order?


----------



## blainer

Not sure if youve tried them but the 5 Vegas Golds are a very nice cheap cigar.


----------



## ShawnBC

Yeah there's a few 5 Vegas I'd like to try but I've seen them described as dog rockets a couple times on the forums.

Maybe I could get a 5 Vegas sampler to try the Gold, 'A' and Triple 'A'.


----------



## Kampaigner

I would suggest 5ers. Go for anything that catchs your eye. Nub habano, Cameroon, Maduro, and Connies. Spanish galleon corojos, Carlos toranos, Leon jimenines, Casa magnas, way to much choice.

I still buy tons of samplers to try out different things. Personally, I think it's all about selection and sampling.


----------



## Shaz

These are some of the ones I like
Gran Habano Corojo #5
Gran Habano 3 Siglos
Rocky Patel Decade
Rocky Patel Old World Reserve Maduro
Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 or 1990
Sancho Panza double maduro ( good cheap cigar)
Camacho (I liked almost any one I tried) SLR, Corojo
Carlos Torano Exodus, Signature, Virtuoso
Don Pepin Cuban Classic
Olivia Serie O, G, V maduros
La Riqueza

I don't like CAO as a rule, but the Brazilia is good


----------



## ShawnBC

Finally, I placed my order with the Cigar Cellar via email. I'll let you guys know how it goes, especially regarding time taken to deliver the order (as it is supposed to be longer with the Cigar Cellar).

I ordered a mazo (bundle) of 20 Gran Habanos Vintage 2002, 2x AF Hemingway Best sellers, 2x DPG Cuban Classic perfecto, 2x San Cristobal Papayago, 1x Alec Bradley Prensado Gran Toro and 2x Tatuaje Havana VI gorditos.

Biggest order yet (29 cigars) as the biggest I've ordered yet is 8.

Plus I bought a CAO Brazilia samba and a Romeo y Julieta Churchills (Cuban+B&M+Canada=$$$) yesterday at the B&M. 

Will have to look for a coolerdor, lacking space right now.


----------



## Hemsworth

ShawnBC said:


> Plus I bought a CAO Brazilia samba and a Romeo y Julieta Churchills (Cuban+B&M+Canada=$$$) yesterday at the B&M.
> 
> Will have to look for a coolerdor, lacking space right now.


Nice looking selction there, Shawn...but I can't believe you dropped the coin on a CAO at your B&M! :scared:

I'm very interested in finding your results with the Cigar Cellar place. By the way...have you tried any Padron's yet? The Padron 2000 is usually around $4 a stick and is very, very good.


----------



## HWiebe

I split a box of Gran Habano Corojo #5 Imperials. I love these sticks. So creamy and almost sweet all the way down to the nub. Just make sure you purge it 3 or 4 times to keep it tasting great.


----------



## ShawnBC

Hemsworth; yes I know, it was really an impulse buy; the lady unlocked the door for me and was standing still while I was choosing my cigars. I saw she was getting impatient because of the line of customers at the register waiting so I didn't take the time to check all the stuff, I pick those two and said let's go. 

17$ for a CAO and 40$ for the RyJ Churchills; what is wrong with Canadian government!! Needless to say, that was the last time I buy at a B&M (they didn't even have a nice selection).

Haven't try a Padron yet, it's on my next order list!


----------



## Hemsworth

Yeah...I've been in the exact same situation before. I'll still wander in and buy a couple here and there. Won't pay that for a non Cuban ever again though.

You'll love the Padron's...I'm sure of it. That comes with a guarantee...if you don't love 'em, send 'em to me and I will love 'em for ya!


----------



## GuitarsAndCigars

Just reporting in. I ordered 3 sticks from seriouscigars.com to ship to Kelowna on April 25th. 2 Don Lino Africa's and my Tat Havana VI Angeles arrived safe and sound in the mail today. No problems with my transaction.


----------



## ShawnBC

Just letting you guys know; I ordered with Cigar Cellar last friday. No replies during all the week-end. I get an email monday saying that they will process my order once their credit card system is up and running (their [email protected] account have been suspended for accepting money for tobacco products..), which should be during this week.

So far; it's been almost one week since I email my order to Cigar Cellar and I still haven't had the chance to pay for it. Now, I know it's maybe contextual and out of their control ([email protected] account suspended and need to get a credit card payment system up and running), but I hope it won't take too long. If I don't hear of them by (let's say) next sunday, I will cancel my order and go with Atlantic.

Shame Atlantic don't carry the GH Vintage 2002, only the Corojo #5.


----------



## ClearSkiesAndSqualls

*Order Arrived*

Hey all,

So today I got my order from Cigar Place. If I were to say I am impressed with their service it would be an understatement. Everything arrived fine and with no problems from the boarder. On top of the fast shipping, each bunch of cigars were wrapped in air-tight ziplock bags and each bag had a water pillow in it. This was my first order online, and it was pretty big. Around 50 Cigars, and most were singles.

Still waiting for the AC order to come in, but I ordered from them about a week after Cigar Place. I am a happy camper :cowboyic9:

~ Jeff :yo:


----------



## waltec

Just recieved my fourth order from Atlantic and all was great as always.
It took exactly 7 days from the day i ordered from the web site.
ATLANTIC ROCKS!


----------



## ShawnBC

Cigar Place and Atlantic are both great Canadian friendly sites. They are the two most used and it shows why.


----------



## ClearSkiesAndSqualls

ShawnBC said:


> Cigar Place and Atlantic are both great Canadian friendly sites. They are the two most used and it shows why.


Agreed! Now if they just were able to stock more!


----------



## Shaz

Well, I wasn't planning on getting much in the way of non Cubans, but I couldn't resist the weekend deal on AC. Gran Habano Corojo #5 Pyramid, Oliva Serie O Torpedo and 12 stick 90+ sampler. Average cost is less than $4 per stick including the $32 shipping.
Hopefully get it in before the postal strike.


----------



## ShawnBC

Shaz said:


> Hopefully get it in before the postal strike.


Postal strike?


----------



## ShawnBC

Juste to let you guys know. I canceled my order with the Cigar Cellar. Sent my order via e-mail on Friday 4th. We are now Monday the 16th and no answer whatsoever. They just told me that they would come in contact with me when their credit card system is up and running. Never heard of them again after.

I just don't like wasting my time so Atlantic it will be.


----------



## francone13

I think I will be trying Cigarplace next. They seem to offer Canadians good service and they have more in stock then Atlantic of the stuff I want to try. Still looking for a place that has some Liga Privada Flying Pigs that I can get shipped to Canada


----------



## kolumbo69

Been looking for flying pigs and opus x, can't find any oh well I have some gran hanbano,olivia ,V illusion rocky patel vintage coming in


----------



## Shaz

ShawnBC said:


> Postal strike?


The Canadian Press: Canada Post workers vote to strike if no collective agreement reached soon


----------



## blainer

Hi guys,

I have been trying to place an order with Atlantic but i cant seem to get thier checkout to work, annyone else having problems with it? thanks


----------



## Kampaigner

blainer said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have been trying to place an order with Atlantic but i cant seem to get thier checkout to work, annyone else having problems with it? thanks


Remember, You can always give'em a call them too.


----------



## blainer

Hi, actually i finally got it to work, i'm really excited for this order ill post up when it gets here as to the time in transit and such.


----------



## francone13

can anyone point me in the right direction for getting some Opus x in Canada?


----------



## kolumbo69

you could try the notify me option with most retailers online.


----------



## WyldKnyght

Shaz said:


> The Canadian Press: Canada Post workers vote to strike if no collective agreement reached soon


*Strike averted as Canada Post workers present new contract proposal*
The Canadian Press: Strike averted as Canada Post workers present new contract proposal


----------



## SmoknTaz

WyldKnyght said:


> *Strike averted as Canada Post workers present new contract proposal*
> The Canadian Press: Strike averted as Canada Post workers present new contract proposal


I'm hopeful but won't hold my breath! I'll hold off on my orders until the dispute is settled. Last thing I want, especially this time of the year is to have my cigars sit at the PO for an extended period of time.


----------



## ShawnBC

Let's hope for our sake that it is truly and once for all averted.


----------



## kolumbo69

Woot, my delivery is already in town so I will get it in time.


----------



## kolumbo69

Got my package today from AC everything was packaged great.


----------



## francone13

AC is awesome!!! :clap2: ...Could someone that has ordered from cigarplace.biz PM their shipping practices please. I am planing to place an order with them in a few weeks.


----------



## ShawnBC

PM sent Francone13


----------



## Shaz

Well, my order from AC came in today safe and sound. 9 days from when I ordered it. Might have been 8 if Monday wasn't a long weekend.
Figures, tho. 1st day on the road and the package comes in.
I won't get to see the parcel until Friday.
What would we do without AC??


----------



## Kampaigner

Shaz said:


> What would we do without AC??


Good question, I hope i never have to find out lol


----------



## ShawnBC

You do like the rest of us non-AC'ed, you freeze 'em sticks and hope you have killed all of the eggs possibly hidden in your cigars. :smile:


----------



## ThunderBolt

Postal Strike may be on again.


----------



## WyldKnyght

*Here's the latest:*

Canadian postal workers could strike next week, says union | Post & Parcel

News/Talk 1290 CJBK London :: Postal union says negotiations continuing with employer; no strike notice yet :: National News Story

Postal union says negotiations continuing with employer; no strike notice yet | CanadianBusiness.com


----------



## blainer

ThunderBolt said:


> Postal Strike may be on again.


Well i got the delivery notice today for my last order but unfortunately i wasnt home, so barring a catastrophe i will have it before they strike, on another note, ordered from AC on the 20th shipped on the 21st only 6 days to get here with Monday being a holiday, if everything looks good in it when i open it up ill let everyone know.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Thanks for the links Craig. Typical chess game between management and the union negotiators. All we can do is wait it out.


----------



## Cadillac

Got some stuff en route. I hope they hold off 'til late next week to give their 72 hour notice if they do decide to walk off.


----------



## SmoknTaz

No news is good news as they say but I'm sure some sort of job action will start if it hasn't already.


----------



## ShawnBC

I hope they will find a way not to strike as I have some incoming cigars...


----------



## ClearSkiesAndSqualls

Yay I can finally send PMs. I send you one Mike. 

Also, I am worried for my AC package as they sent it out on the 6th but still hasn't got here. I think it must be due to the Canada post potential strike stuff =\ Hopefully all will work out.


----------



## blainer

ClearSkiesAndSqualls said:


> Yay I can finally send PMs. I send you one Mike.
> 
> Also, I am worried for my AC package as they sent it out on the 6th but still hasn't got here. I think it must be due to the Canada post potential strike stuff =\ Hopefully all will work out.


have you tried tracking it? that seems like an awful long amount of time, unless it is stuck in customs.


----------



## ThunderBolt

Mine has been sitting at ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS) since the 25th. I googled ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS) and there are not a lot of good comments about it. I would guess for the 6th, contact AC and let them know, that is far too long.


----------



## blainer

On a better note i picked up my order from the post office today, AC ROCKS! everything packaged beautifully, and only 7 days from time of order, i will definately use them again.


----------



## ThunderBolt

blainer said:


> On a better note i picked up my order from the post office today, AC ROCKS! everything packaged beautifully, and only 7 days from time of order, i will definately use them again.


 How large was your order, maybe its a quantity thing....I'm not to worried about my order at this point, AC is a good company.


----------



## blainer

25 cigars in 5 assorted samplers.


----------



## ThunderBolt

blainer said:


> 25 cigars in 5 assorted samplers.


 Nice!!! *Enjoy Enjoy!*

ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS) has a real bad reputation with the world ,missing packages and such. My scan stopped dead there. Maybe they are enjoying some good cigars lol. Guess just hope for the best :razz:


----------



## WyldKnyght

Canada Post Strike.

Nothing new so far:
Canada Post, union still talking but rhetoric heats up - Winnipeg Free Press


----------



## socapots

ive had some take 2 or 3 weeks man. it can happen. 
Other times orders just seem to show up. and the tracking is slow to catch up..
Not saying that thats the case. But it can happen.


----------



## WyldKnyght

socapots said:


> ive had some take 2 or 3 weeks man. it can happen.
> Other times orders just seem to show up. and the tracking is slow to catch up..
> Not saying that thats the case. But it can happen.


I agree I shipped a trade to Manitoba from Ontario on May 15, estimated delivery was May 24th, it still hasn't arrived as far as I know, I shipped 2 other packages the same day to the states and they got them over a week ago. Go figure??? Nothing updated on the Tracking either.


----------



## ThunderBolt

socapots said:


> ive had some take 2 or 3 weeks man. it can happen.
> Other times orders just seem to show up. and the tracking is slow to catch up..
> Not saying that thats the case. But it can happen.


 I hope that strike holds off for a little while longer if it is going to happen. Maybe ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS) waits to amass a large shipment to send to Canada Customs because they shipped today...Sunday...wierd.

On another subject, do any of you do cross border shopping, I was just wondering what the border Tax Free Duty Shops have to offer. For me it would be Grand Forks or Fargo. I haven`t been there yet lol, but thinking about it. Posssibly Minnesota sometime too. Guess I`ll check other threads for Cigar Shops in those areas. I can find stores online but I can`t find a web site for them. Its so easy to make a web page these days, I don`t understand why they don`t make one.


----------



## francone13

I find tracking to be a joke. Iv had a package arrive from AC and online tracking said it hasn't left yet


----------



## ThunderBolt

francone13 said:


> I find tracking to be a joke. Iv had a package arrive from AC and online tracking said it hasn't left yet


This is true. When I googled ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS) I saw nothing but complaints. That brought me to other complanits of Fed EX, UPS, etc. All parcel companies are horrible lol. I use to work for one, and I'll tell yah, the transport of peoples parcels were a joke and the transport trailers were always late. Tracking is just there to appease people. Yah it might be scanned, but how long it takes to move from that point is another story.


----------



## ThunderBolt

WyldKnyght said:


> I agree I shipped a trade to Manitoba from Ontario on May 15, estimated delivery was May 24th, it still hasn't arrived as far as I know, I shipped 2 other packages the same day to the states and they got them over a week ago. Go figure??? Nothing updated on the Tracking either.


 I almost think the restrictions between provinces is far worse than the US/Canada Customs. The Manitoba/Ontario border (Kenora) is a hotbed of tobacco smuggling, mostly cigarettes.


----------



## mmelvin

Hi all,
Second order just received from Atlantic to Nova Scotia. 40 sticks from singles to a 20 pack. Shipped in 2 days and at my door in 10. 
Can`t beat that. And all told at less than $4 each for some great smokes!!
I can`t imagine going anywhere else. 
M


----------



## mmelvin

Was in Edmonton last week and bought a Casa Magna Colorado for $20 and that was a good deal for the #cigar aficionado pick of 2008. Can`t beat Atlantic's prices. Well under half price from what I`ve seen here in the great white north. 
M


----------



## Shaz

ThunderBolt said:


> On another subject, do any of you do cross border shopping, I was just wondering what the border Tax Free Duty Shops have to offer. For me it would be Grand Forks or Fargo. I haven`t been there yet lol, but thinking about it. Posssibly Minnesota sometime too. Guess I`ll check other threads for Cigar Shops in those areas. I can find stores online but I can`t find a web site for them. Its so easy to make a web page these days, I don`t understand why they don`t make one.


Forget about finding cigars at the border duty free. Nothing good there.
If I were you, I would order something from overseas to ship to the US and bring it with you across the border. You can bring 50 cigars per person if you stay 48 hours.


----------



## ThunderBolt

Shaz said:


> Forget about finding cigars at the border duty free. Nothing good there.
> If I were you, I would order something from overseas to ship to the US and bring it with you across the border. You can bring 50 cigars per person if you stay 48 hours.


OK, good, don't like wasting time, thx.
I go to Cuba every year and everyone that comes with me doesn't smoke, so if I have enough cash, thats about 250 cigars right there lol. I was just interested in other cigars such as Nicaraguan or Dominicans.

*Postal Strike warning for this Friday.*


----------



## Shaz

ThunderBolt said:


> OK, good, don't like wasting time, thx.
> I go to Cuba every year and everyone that comes with me doesn't smoke, so if I have enough cash, thats about 250 cigars right there lol. I was just interested in other cigars such as Nicaraguan or Dominicans.
> 
> *Postal Strike warning for this Friday.*


Still worth checking into sites like Cigarbid.com or some of the others that don't ship to Canada. Opportunity to get cigars that you might not be able to get through the usual sources that ship into Canada. It would be a shame to go to the US and NOT bring back some kind of cigars.
Added bonus........you don't have to worry about Canada Post going on strike.:drum:


----------



## ClearSkiesAndSqualls

blainer said:


> have you tried tracking it? that seems like an awful long amount of time, unless it is stuck in customs.


I contacted AC a couple days ago. They gave me the tracking number and this is what I get:

Detailed Results:
Into Foreign Customs, May 13, 2011, 12:32 pm, CANADA Arrived Abroad, May 13, 2011, 12:32 pm, CANADA International Dispatch, May 11, 2011, 7:05 pm, ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS) Arrival Electronic Shipping Info Received, May 10, 2011 Processed through Sort Facility, May 10, 2011, 7:19 pm, PHILADELPHIA, PA 19116
Is this a bad thing? I am really starting to get worried. I got my huge order from CigarPlace in about 12 business days. Let me know what you guys think.

~ Jeff :yo:


----------



## GeoffbCET

ClearSkiesAndSqualls said:


> I contacted AC a couple days ago. They gave me the tracking number and this is what I get:
> 
> Detailed Results:
> Into Foreign Customs, May 13, 2011, 12:32 pm, CANADA Arrived Abroad, May 13, 2011, 12:32 pm, CANADA International Dispatch, May 11, 2011, 7:05 pm, ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS) Arrival Electronic Shipping Info Received, May 10, 2011 Processed through Sort Facility, May 10, 2011, 7:19 pm, PHILADELPHIA, PA 19116
> Is this a bad thing? I am really starting to get worried. I got my huge order from CigarPlace in about 12 business days. Let me know what you guys think.
> 
> ~ Jeff :yo:


Nothing wrong with that. Should be out of customs the same day. Sometimes I had it sit in customs for about 30min.


----------



## ClearSkiesAndSqualls

GeoffbCET said:


> Nothing wrong with that. Should be out of customs the same day. Sometimes I had it sit in customs for about 30min.


Yeah, but it has been 12 business days since then and I've yet to see my package. I made another order with Cigar Place 5 days ago and it arrived today. I am really starting to worry now and don't know what to do, if there is anything I can do?

~ Jeff :yo:


----------



## GeoffbCET

ClearSkiesAndSqualls said:


> Yeah, but it has been 12 business days since then and I've yet to see my package. I made another order with Cigar Place 5 days ago and it arrived today. I am really starting to worry now and don't know what to do, if there is anything I can do?
> 
> ~ Jeff :yo:


Not really. But 12 days seems pretty long. Usually stuff coming from China takes 12 days. But once it hits customs in Canada, they basically control when they let it go. Sometimes it takes 30min, and sometimes I've had it take 4 days. It's hit and miss Jeff.

I take it your tracking it through the Canada Post website? I've had stuff shipped from the U.S.A. and they gave me a USPS tracking number. Once it hits Canada Customs its far easier to track. Seems like Canada Post has more frequent updates on their site.


----------



## ClearSkiesAndSqualls

GeoffbCET said:


> Not really. But 12 days seems pretty long. Usually stuff coming from China takes 12 days. But once it hits customs in Canada, they basically control when they let it go. Sometimes it takes 30min, and sometimes I've had it take 4 days. It's hit and miss Jeff.
> 
> I take it your tracking it through the Canada Post website? I've had stuff shipped from the U.S.A. and they gave me a USPS tracking number. Once it hits Canada Customs its far easier to track. Seems like Canada Post has more frequent updates on their site.


I was looking on USPS website. Canada post says:

2011/05/1312:32VILLE ST-LAURENT International item arrived in Canada and will be reviewed by Customs


----------



## jspilon

I think I saw this note once, without having any customs bill... hopefully the same for you... 



ClearSkiesAndSqualls said:


> I was looking on USPS website. Canada post says:
> 
> 2011/05/1312:32VILLE ST-LAURENT International item arrived in Canada and will be reviewed by Customs


----------



## jspilon

I've got orders in 4 days and some took up to 3 weeks... don't know what is up with that, but I wouldn't worry yet, at least until next week... i know it stinks waiting for cigars heheh



ClearSkiesAndSqualls said:


> Yeah, but it has been 12 business days since then and I've yet to see my package. I made another order with Cigar Place 5 days ago and it arrived today. I am really starting to worry now and don't know what to do, if there is anything I can do?
> 
> ~ Jeff :yo:


----------



## ClearSkiesAndSqualls

jspilon said:


> I've got orders in 4 days and some took up to 3 weeks... don't know what is up with that, but I wouldn't worry yet, at least until next week... i know it stinks waiting for cigars heheh


Ok... I'll try to keep calm. But what should I do if it does not arrive by the end of next week? I think there isn't much to do but cry. As a student I can't afford losing the $180 on that order :hurt:

~ Jeff :boohoo:


----------



## ThunderBolt

ClearSkiesAndSqualls said:


> Ok... I'll try to keep calm. But what should I do if it does not arrive by the end of next week? I think there isn't much to do but cry. As a student I can't afford losing the $180 on that order :hurt:
> 
> ~ Jeff :boohoo:


 Well I looked at the customs situation too, and found that things can go through straight away or up to 3 weeks or more. There is really no need to worry at all, because when it comes right down to it, customs will contact you if they flagged it. 
......yah the waiting game sucks.


----------



## ClearSkiesAndSqualls

ThunderBolt said:


> Well I looked at the customs situation too, and found that things can go through straight away or up to 3 weeks or more. There is really no need to worry at all, because when it comes right down to it, customs will contact you if they flagged it.
> ......yah the waiting game sucks.


Well that makes me feel better. If anything I guess what I am worried about is loss or confiscation :frown:


----------



## ThunderBolt

ClearSkiesAndSqualls said:


> Well that makes me feel better. If anything I guess what I am worried about is loss or confiscation :frown:


If the tracker says its in Quebec, then its not lost. I really don't understand customs. Sometimes they just ship it on, other times they hold it just to cause pain lol. I've seen posts of people on other forums waiting up to six weeks for their parcels (not necessarily cigars). It would all be speculation at this point, as to what is going on with it. Customs researching value of items maybe? I think they would only confiscate it if it looked like a smuggling operation, but that would be mass shipments of cigars.


----------



## Cadillac

ClearSkiesAndSqualls said:


> Well that makes me feel better. If anything I guess what I am worried about is loss or confiscation :frown:


Don't worry. A buddy here in Ottawa had TWO pkgs from AC waiting in Customs for 4weeks. Both eventually showed up at his door in perfect condition.

$heet happens.


----------



## jspilon

ClearSkiesAndSqualls said:


> Well that makes me feel better. If anything I guess what I am worried about is loss or confiscation :frown:


They won't confiscate, they'll attach a bill to it worst case...


----------



## ThunderBolt

jspilon said:


> They won't confiscate, they'll attach a bill to it worst case...


 Heh Heh, so what is a worst case bill mg:


----------



## horseshoe

Is there anything special I need to put in the "delivery instructions" area when checking out of AC? What would a person put in there? 


I've never used them before, not sure how it all works.


----------



## SmoknTaz

horseshoe said:


> Is there anything special I need to put in the "delivery instructions" area when checking out of AC? What would a person put in there?
> 
> I've never used them before, not sure how it all works.


Nadda! They will take care of it. I always call in my order so if you have any questions you can ask them on the spot.


----------



## ClearSkiesAndSqualls

SmoknTaz said:


> Nadda! They will take care of it. I always call in my order so if you have any questions you can ask them on the spot.


Indeed they will take care of it. Still no sign of my package since my May 6th Order =( I've received 5 other package (some cigar, some not) sine then with no problem.


----------



## ThunderBolt

ClearSkiesAndSqualls said:


> Indeed they will take care of it. Still no sign of my package since my May 6th Order =( I've received 5 other package (some cigar, some not) sine then with no problem.


 Well I contacted CBSA and the fellah tells me my package will most likely be siezed. I would suggest don't spend a lot of cash if package is not declared properly.


----------



## jspilon

ThunderBolt said:


> Well I contacted CBSA and the fellah tells me my package will most likely be siezed. I would suggest don't spend a lot of cash if package is not declared properly.


Nothing illegal in your parcel, i don't see any reason to seize... It's been a month now, has the tracking number updated? I'd call canada post to see...


----------



## ThunderBolt

jspilon said:


> Nothing illegal in your parcel, i don't see any reason to seize... It's been a month now, has the tracking number updated? I'd call canada post to see...


Canada Post has nothing to do with Canada Customs. I got a letter in the mail from CBSA that requested commercial invoice,statement of billing listing specific origin,quauntities,description and value. It said the mailed item would be processed upon receipt of this information.
The CBSA on the phone said it is most likely going to be siezed because of the name on the package, and the cigars labelled as cookbook. It doesn't matter if its not illegal, it was improperly declared.


----------



## ClearSkiesAndSqualls

So, the package arrived at Canada Customs on the 13th of last month. I think it is safe to say at this point I just lost it all... is there anything I can do to get my package or have it sent back to Atlantic Cigars?


----------



## ThunderBolt

ClearSkiesAndSqualls said:


> So, the package arrived at Canada Customs on the 13th of last month. I think it is safe to say at this point I just lost it all... is there anything I can do to get my package or have it sent back to Atlantic Cigars?


 You should have received a letter from CBSA about the status of your parcel and why they are holding it.


----------



## horseshoe

horseshoe said:


> Is there anything special I need to put in the "delivery instructions" area when checking out of AC? What would a person put in there?
> 
> I've never used them before, not sure how it all works.


Quoting myself here, but....

My order from AC came in today. 5 days.

Thanks for all the advice on getting them here guys!!!

Much appreciated from a noob.


----------



## ClearSkiesAndSqualls

ThunderBolt said:


> You should have received a letter from CBSA about the status of your parcel and why they are holding it.


=( I guess there is nothing I can do? This is very upsetting. My order from Cigar Place went through fine though =(


----------



## ThunderBolt

ClearSkiesAndSqualls said:


> =( I guess there is nothing I can do? This is very upsetting. My order from Cigar Place went through fine though =(


You can phone CBSA and ask them about it. 15144961989
You can also say you were never mailed any notice of it.
You will need your tracking # and if you want to pursue it to the end, you will have to pay Duty. Thats where you might just say, "to hell with it". Here in Manitoba its %75...maybe %77 of purchase PST, then there is GST, and more. Cigars and taxes are enourmous. Its better to find someone who travels to the States all the time, doesn't smoke, and keep getting 50's.


----------



## WyldKnyght

ThunderBolt said:


> You can phone CBSA and ask them about it. 15144961989
> You can also say you were never mailed any notice of it.
> You will need your tracking # and if you want to pursue it to the end, you will have to pay Duty. Thats where you might just say, "to hell with it". Here in Manitoba its %75...maybe %77 of purchase PST, then there is GST, and more. Cigars and taxes are enourmous. Its better to find someone who travels to the States all the time, doesn't smoke, and keep getting 50's.


I Checked with customs, duties in Ontario are 56%


----------



## ThunderBolt

WyldKnyght said:


> I Checked with customs, duties in Ontario are 56%


Better than Manitoba lol.
BC is pretty bad too. I had the PDF of all provinces but thats not for this thread.
It would be nice to find a Cigar Calculator for taxes etc. I only found one for pipe tobacco, nice little excel sheet.


----------



## WyldKnyght

ThunderBolt said:


> Better than Manitoba lol.
> BC is pretty bad too. I had the PDF of all provinces but thats not for this thread.
> It would be nice to find a Cigar Calculator for taxes etc. I only found one for pipe tobacco, nice little excel sheet.


Here's a quick list:

Manitoba (75%)
Manitoba Finance | Taxation Division | Province of Manitoba | Tobacco Tax

Ontario (56.6%)
Tobacco Tax Rates

Quebec (80%)
Revenu Québec - Tobacco Tax - Consumption Taxes - Citizens

British Columbia (77%)
http://www.sbr.gov.bc.ca/documents_library/bulletins/tta_005.pdf


----------



## justice123

Just to let everyone Know Canada Post has locked out ALL EMPLOYEE'S. So mail operations have completely stopped. Canada Post has suspended operations across the country:faint:. Hopefully it doesn't last long. I was just about to order a box of cigar's from AC. But will have to wait until this is resolved:mmph:. I am Thankfull I have enough to last me for the middle of summer, hope the rest of my fellow poster's are stocked too.


----------



## SmoknTaz

justice123 said:


> Just to let everyone Know Canada Post has locked out ALL EMPLOYEE'S. So mail operations have completely stopped. Canada Post has suspended operations across the country:faint:. Hopefully it doesn't last long. I was just about to order a box of cigar's from AC. But will have to wait until this is resolved:mmph:. I am Thankfull I have enough to last me for the middle of summer, hope the rest of my fellow poster's are stocked too.


I just dropped off a couple of parcels on Monday (not cigar related) but still hoping the two sides can work things out otherwise it will be a looooooooooong summer.


----------



## ThunderBolt

I don't expect Canada Post to have a long strike as they have lost lots of business in the past from doing so.


----------



## ThunderBolt

Sorry about that _Blaylock, I didn't know._

_Hah....so my parcel is here, wonder if I can pick it up......_


----------



## mau77on

dangg, just paid an extra 15 bucks for priority mail as well!

*first post too...sickkk*


----------



## ShawnBC

Hope it doesn't last long indeed, I currently have an order coming (cigars) and wouldn't want to receive them in a month, dried up or soaked and devoured by beetles..

Hope the government legislate them back to work soon.


----------



## francone13

I placed an order with cigarplace.biz and they are willing to hang on to my order until the strike is over...Also the government is forcing them back to work by next week.


----------



## ShawnBC

Yeah, read that today Harper decided in the chambers of commons to legislate the workers back to work pretty soon so. Hope it will be brief!


----------



## ClearSkiesAndSqualls

Canada Post sucks! I guess once it's all cleared up I'll have to contact CBSA to find out whats going on with my package. But I'm wondering if when I call I should let 'em know that they are cigars, or if I should just say it's a gift from a buddy and I am unaware of the contents.


----------



## HWiebe

So during this strike, has anyone had any success with their usual sources delivering via UPS or FedEx?


----------



## ThunderBolt

ClearSkiesAndSqualls said:


> Canada Post sucks! I guess once it's all cleared up I'll have to contact CBSA to find out whats going on with my package. But I'm wondering if when I call I should let 'em know that they are cigars, or if I should just say it's a gift from a buddy and I am unaware of the contents.


I would ask first, where is my parcel? They should have sent you a letter as to why they are holding it, and it sounds like you have not been given any notice at all. Cigars are not allowed to be sent as "gift". If you really want what ever you got you will have to declare full value and pay about 150% on top of what you already paid.


----------



## justice123

Looks like Canada Post will be back by Tuesday June/28. But I would give it a few weeks for them to get back into the swing of thing's, thats what their recommending to their customer's. Thank goodness, I was running out of stogie's. I smoke more in the summer, especially camping by the fire with a nice ice cold beer or a glass of single malt scotch and a fine relaxing cigar. 

I do support the employee's of Canada Post though, they deliver in all sorts of weather and bad condition's, dog's, bad sidewalk conditon's etc. They deserve what their asking for in their negotiations. I actually thought they were paid a lot more than they were getting.


----------



## lebz

justice123 said:


> Looks like Canada Post will be back by Tuesday June/28. But I would give it a few weeks for them to get back into the swing of thing's, thats what their recommending to their customer's. Thank goodness, I was running out of stogie's. I smoke more in the summer, especially camping by the fire with a nice ice cold beer or a glass of single malt scotch and a fine relaxing cigar.
> 
> I do support the employee's of Canada Post though, they deliver in all sorts of weather and bad condition's, dog's, bad sidewalk conditon's etc. They deserve what their asking for in their negotiations. I actually thought they were paid a lot more than they were getting.


Well said. Huge backlog they will need to get through. Fathers day card will arrive in august


----------



## francone13

Could someone that has ordered from Cigarplace pm me please I got a question.


----------



## Niceinkbrap

Just placed an order at Atlantic. Lets see how it goes!


----------



## justice123

Niceinkbrap said:


> Just placed an order at Atlantic. Lets see how it goes!


This an email I recieved from Atlantic today

To our Friends up North,
Hopefully everyone survived the Postal Strike! We wanted to let all of our Canadian customers know that you can now place orders through our website and over the phone. Our servers are now connecting with USPS to give you the correct postal rates so you can complete an order. Although the Postal Strike has been lifted, please be aware that due to all the mail that has been held, there may be some delays receiving your order. We are processing and shipping as fast as we always have. Thanks for your patience, hopefully we can all get back to stogie business as usual!

Regards,
The Atlantic Cigar Family

Discount Cigars and Humidors, Best Cigar Prices Online! | Atlantic Cigar Company
[email protected]
(570) 476-5730

This is one of the reason's I only deal with Atlantic Cigar's for my order's. SUPER CUSTOMER SERVICE. Good luck with your order. Let us know how it goes's. I'll be placing an order shortly myself. I was just about to place an order just before the strike, but held off to see what happen's. Hopefully everything goes smoothly.


----------



## ShawnBC

Nice of them!


----------



## francone13

Niceinkbrap said:


> Just placed an order at Atlantic. Lets see how it goes!


Let us know how it goes!!


----------



## Bunner

My second order from Cigarplace already cleared customs and I just placed my order on monday! Im happy for the long weekend but not happy it interrupts my mail deliver LOL


----------



## francone13

Bunner said:


> My second order from Cigarplace already cleared customs and I just placed my order on monday! Im happy for the long weekend but not happy it interrupts my mail deliver LOL


Which shipping method did you use from Cigarplace?


----------



## Bunner

I used the priority international the most expensive one.


----------



## Leafs42084

I made an order with Atlantic on the evening of the 29th...

However, there have been no tracking updates at all... thought it was kind of weird....

normally for me, orders from Atlantic take about a week and a half


----------



## Bunner

got my order in on monday! it was fast.


----------



## Leafs42084

Bunner said:


> got my order in on monday! it was fast.


were you able to track the order using stamps.com like atlantic normally does?


----------



## Bunner

that site sucks IMO. i just the usps.com site or Canada post once it is in Canada


----------



## Leafs42084

Bunner said:


> that site sucks IMO. i just the usps.com site or Canada post once it is in Canada


when I put in the tracking number into usps.com or canadapost.ca... neither site shows anything... seems strange


----------



## francone13

Leafs42084 said:


> when I put in the tracking number into usps.com or canadapost.ca... neither site shows anything... seems strange


It all depends what method you used. I picked the cheapest shipping method just to try out and see how long it takes. It will be 1 week tomorrow. We'll see how long till they come in


----------



## Leafs42084

francone13 said:


> It all depends what method you used. I picked the cheapest shipping method just to try out and see how long it takes. It will be 1 week tomorrow. We'll see how long till they come in


I used priority mail international.

if its one week tomorrow for you, we placed the order on teh same day. But I placed mine at night


----------



## Kampaigner

Placed my order with them again last night so we'll see how she shakes.


----------



## Leafs42084

So I called atlantic to ask about my tracking issue. He said that sometimes they forget to scan but that he would look into it. I checked USPS website today and it said:

Detailed Results:

Processed Through Sort Facility, July 08, 2011, 6:53 pm, CANADA
Customs Clearance, July 08, 2011, 6:53 pm, CANADA
Electronic Shipping Info Received, June 29, 2011


Which is pretty normal, but when I put the same tracking number into canada post, it said: 

2011/07/08	18:53	VILLE ST-LAURENT	International item arrived in Canada and will be reviewed by Customs

A little more scary lol. I dont remember getting this update before, it used to just say entered customs, then cleared customs. It never said anything about reviewed... is this a bad sign?


----------



## francone13

It might be just sitting there waiting for the item to be cleared


----------



## justice123

Leafs42084 said:


> So I called atlantic to ask about my tracking issue. He said that sometimes they forget to scan but that he would look into it. I checked USPS website today and it said:
> 
> Detailed Results:
> 
> Processed Through Sort Facility, July 08, 2011, 6:53 pm, CANADA
> Customs Clearance, July 08, 2011, 6:53 pm, CANADA
> Electronic Shipping Info Received, June 29, 2011
> 
> Which is pretty normal, but when I put the same tracking number into canada post, it said:
> 
> 2011/07/08 18:53 VILLE ST-LAURENT International item arrived in Canada and will be reviewed by Customs
> 
> A little more scary lol. I dont remember getting this update before, it used to just say entered customs, then cleared customs. It never said anything about reviewed... is this a bad sign?


I've had the same message many times in the tracking, said it was waiting to be reviewed by custom's. Never had a problem. Everything should be fine. Good luck.


----------



## Niceinkbrap

Leafs42084 said:


> 2011/07/08	18:53	VILLE ST-LAURENT	International item arrived in Canada and will be reviewed by Customs
> 
> A little more scary lol. I dont remember getting this update before, it used to just say entered customs, then cleared customs. It never said anything about reviewed... is this a bad sign?


Mine says the same thing, fingers crossed!


----------



## Tarks

Niceinkbrap said:


> Mine says the same thing, fingers crossed!


I wouldn't get to worked up about this. I recall many orders of mine that had the "reviewed by customs" comment in the tracking and they have all made it safe and sound into Canada. Best of luck to ya.


----------



## francone13

Id like to hear how the orders from Atlantic make it. We just had a member that had his package from Atlantic confiscated.


----------



## Leafs42084

francone13 said:


> Id like to hear how the orders from Atlantic make it. We just had a member that had his package from Atlantic confiscated.


My package cleared customs, but who knows if I got dinged or not... here is the info from canadapost.ca:

2011/07/08	18:53	VILLE ST-LAURENT	International item arrived in Canada and will be reviewed by Customs

01:00	CANADA	Item Delayed - Temporary volume surge as we resume operations

2011/07/11	04:48	MONTREAL	Item processed at postal facility

and here is the one from USPS.com... a bit different:

Detailed Results:

Customs clearance processing complete, July 11, 2011, 4:48 am, CANADA
Processed Through Sort Facility, July 08, 2011, 6:53 pm, CANADA
Customs Clearance, July 08, 2011, 6:53 pm, CANADA
Electronic Shipping Info Received, June 29, 2011


----------



## Bunner

If it cleared customs without a problem then you wont. errrr thats been my expperince.


----------



## Leafs42084

Bunner said:


> If it cleared customs without a problem then you wont. errrr thats been my expperince.


Ive had items clear customs but get dinged with taxes and i'd have to pick it up at the post office. They were clothes though, not cigars


----------



## Bunner

if you ordered it from one of our canadian supporter sites you will be fine.


----------



## ClearSkiesAndSqualls

Hey guys,

Just to let you know my shipment of cigars from AC got seized  The stuff from Cigar place was fine. Here is a link to the post I made in the general cigar forum:
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/294428-cigars-seized-boarder.html#post3301975

Just a reminder. All purchases you make have risk, and once this happens the dealer can't do anything about it.

~ Jeff :yo:


----------



## Leafs42084

ClearSkiesAndSqualls said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just to let you know my shipment of cigars from AC got seized  The stuff from Cigar place was fine. Here is a link to the post I made in the general cigar forum:
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/294428-cigars-seized-boarder.html#post3301975
> 
> Just a reminder. All purchases you make have risk, and once this happens the dealer can't do anything about it.
> 
> ~ Jeff :yo:


can you give us your tracking number so we can see what the updates were like? I got a shipment coming and im now super nervous!


----------



## Leafs42084

does the CBSA blacklist companies if they incorrectly mark shipments? it seems like that would naturally make sense in my opinion... although I hope that isnt the case lol


----------



## ClearSkiesAndSqualls

The company(s) ships from Person to Person, therefore if the package gets flagged they don't lose business.

Here was my tracking number: CJ453215769US 

At first I thought the slowness was due to postal strike. I only got the letter from CBSA 2 months after the order was shipped from AC



Best of luck


----------



## ShawnBC

Wow Jeff, sucks! Makes me nervous to order something now! Good thing I don't have a penny left and need to wait a little longer to order!


----------



## Leafs42084

hey guys,

luckily, I got my package today! got a bit nervous with the problems Jeff was having, but there werent any taxes or duties attached!


----------



## francone13

Just received my order from Cigarplace.biz.....Everything good!


----------



## Niceinkbrap

I picked up my order from the post office today. No problems at all.


----------



## Bunner

My recent pkg from a BOTL is still at the ville st-laurent depot since the 18th so im starting to think it may be fubar....or can it take this long. I've had three orders all take a day to clear customs so this is my reason for concern.


----------



## socapots

got an order from AC on monday. Came thought with no issues.
Tracking said the same stuff as most others about going through customs and the sort.


----------



## socapots

Bunner said:


> My recent pkg from a BOTL is still at the ville st-laurent depot since the 18th so im starting to think it may be fubar....or can it take this long. I've had three orders all take a day to clear customs so this is my reason for concern.


thats not bad. 
For all you know it'll show up at your door the same day the system updates. lol.


----------



## Bunner

socapots said:


> thats not bad.
> For all you know it'll show up at your door the same day the system updates. lol.


well I wouldn't object to that


----------



## lebz

AC is awesome! 

Will have to try out Cigar BIZ eventually

Need to try these Rocky Vontage 92's


----------



## Corpus

Bunner said:


> My recent pkg from a BOTL is still at the ville st-laurent depot since the 18th so im starting to think it may be fubar....or can it take this long. I've had three orders all take a day to clear customs so this is my reason for concern.


Same exact situation for me. If it's not here by tomorrow, then my assumption will be that the tracking is actually correct. My tracking also said " Item Delayed - Temporary volume surge as we resume operations " before the "arrived in Canada and will be inspected, blah blah blah....." . So it's possible it's sitting in customs because they have a million boxes to go through. Or I'm just f_ _ked.


----------



## francone13

I have a question just to clear something about about tracking.

When you see this updated this it mean its been cleared trough customs?

23:14 Item processed at postal facility

20: 22 International item arrived in Canada and will be reviewed by Customs


----------



## justice123

Just wondering if anyone else noticed the new add on to the Canada post tracking website. 

(Some items may be delayed if held by customs for additional inspection. Canada Post has no information on specific items awaiting customs inspection. Once an item clears customs, it is handed over to Canada Post for delivery. Delivery time depends on the product and the distance to its destination.). 

I haven't placed an order in a while, but I noticed the above info is new. Has everyone who checks the tracking status also get the same message?


----------



## SmoknTaz

francone13 said:


> I have a question just to clear something about about tracking.
> 
> When you see this updated this it mean its been cleared trough customs?
> 
> 23:14 Item processed at postal facility
> 
> 20: 22 International item arrived in Canada and will be reviewed by Customs


 It just means the package has passed through customs. You won't know if they actually inspected the package untill you receive it. Hopefully there's no surprises. Keep us posted.


----------



## francone13

yep will keep you guys updated. Iv never seen a package go trough customs this fast. 3hrs!!


----------



## socapots

lebz said:


> AC is awesome!
> 
> Will have to try out Cigar BIZ eventually
> 
> Need to try these Rocky Vontage 92's


the vintage 92 are a good smoke.
get the 2nds if you can. same smoke. less money.


----------



## francone13

Got my order from AC today....All went well


----------



## Bunner

All the shipments I have received all said they were to be reviewed by customs. Doesn't mean its done necessarily. IME


----------



## hawg

Just had my first $300.00 exise bill at the post office. I just sent the cigars back. 1st time ever. anyone had this experience.


----------



## francone13

Who did you order from? ....and do you know how it was labeled? also how much did you order?



hawg said:


> Just had my first $300.00 exise bill at the post office. I just sent the cigars back. 1st time ever. anyone had this experience.


----------



## Leafs42084

francone13 said:


> Who did you order from? ....and do you know how it was labeled? also how much did you order?


also curious


----------



## hawg

Ordered from cheap humidors. I was so mad I didn't even look to see how it was labelled. Usually ordered from cigar.com but they told me they do not do the international thing anymore.


----------



## lebz

Placed an order with CP.... will post how it goes. Picked up 15 2nds of R&P and an Ashtray


----------



## justice123

Has anyone had their tracking say parcel en route to Canada for 8 days? My order went out last Thursday July 21, The tracking says it is still in enroute to Canada today. 

I know tracking is far from perfect, especially on the Canadian side. But just wondering, I usually have my parcel by now. Was hoping to have a few smokes for the long weekend.


----------



## Tan18_01

hawg said:


> Ordered from cheap humidors. I was so mad I didn't even look to see how it was labelled. Usually ordered from cigar.com but they told me they do not do the international thing anymore.


FWIW I do know that cheaphumidors label their packages accurately (i.e. cigars).


----------



## lebz

Worsr part of onlien orders... waiting.. I got a new Humi (from ebay), Cigars and a Ashtray coming.. I can't handle this!


----------



## justice123

Just contacted Canada Post by phone, The Canada post tracking website is virtually worthless if the people at Canada post don't do their JOB. The person from CP said that the parcel arrived in Canada Sunday July 24, I asked why it didn't say this on their tracking website? It still says the parcel in en route to Canada, even though it's been in Canada for 6 days now.

The person from Canada Post said that the people in charge of scanning and keeping the website up to date are notorious for not doing their job. Thats why it still says en route to Canada. Just lost some major respect for Canada Post. 

I am thinking of buying a box of cigars from one of the dealer's that declare the contents as cigar's.:smoke: 

Anyone have any experience of the amount of duties and tax's on just one box of cigar's? I am really tired of this cat and mouse game with Canada Post and especially custom's. I would rather just pay the duties if their not too much, than play the waiting game all the time. This way I know that my stogies are on the way without any hassle's from the power tripper's in Custom's.:smoke:


----------



## lebz

socapots said:


> the vintage 92 are a good smoke.
> get the 2nds if you can. same smoke. less money.


Yea grabbed church ills in 2nds from cigar place :banana:


----------



## zabhatton

o.k so im seriously new to cigar smoking, and osap really doesn't cover the habit. so being a scruuge with the little money i find i need to be carefull in my spending. what kills it is, i love canada but we always get shafted its ridiculous. anyways so i havent tried many cigars only a few cubans but those are wayyy too expensive so im thinking about ordering some online but obviously shipping is a problem and i have a few questions?
what exactly is playing ball and how is that done?
what are some nice cigars or samplers that work out to $1 - 2.50 a stick from sites that "play ball" ( im super broke, im trading immediate satisfaction for long term goals and sometimes it kills me knowing how much sacrifice that is)


----------



## francone13

hawg said:


> Ordered from cheap humidors. I was so mad I didn't even look to see how it was labelled. Usually ordered from cigar.com but they told me they do not do the international thing anymore.


Cheaphumidors labels them has Cigars. I know another puff member ordered from them a bundle of 15 and he didn't get dinged.


----------



## zabhatton

i recently bought a humidor from cheap humidors.com. humidor $35, shipping $39, customs and or duties $26. i pretty much paid customs for a box though i ordered no cigars thikning i wouldent have to if i didnt


----------



## tmac77

Hi All,

I know that this is not about a company delivering to Canada but thought some Locals might be interested in the following:

Myself and a couple of others have organized a big herf for anyone who would like to attend to be held at the Mambo Lounge in Toronto.

Mambo Lounge Restaurant-Tapas-Bar: Welcome to true Cuban flavour in Toronto

Our package includes.

* Traditional Cuban Pig Roast (plus BBQ Chicken, seafood and sides of congris, cassava, plantains)
* Cuban Singer and Dancer
* Cigar Roller (possibly Mr Jorge Lopez or of similar calibre)


The Cost:

$62.50 perperson.

Post up in here and PM me if you are interested in attending. 

Cheers

Tom


----------



## lebz

Looks like my items made it through to CP scuessfully after customs released it... "Item processed at postal facility"

Can't wait!!


----------



## Leafs42084

I ordered a few lights from dealextreme, and it was tracked leaving China, but then it arrived in Vancouver and was being examined by customs. No updates in 8 days... is there any reason for them to confiscate lighters? 

really hoping they make it through cause im going on a camping trip in 2 weeks or so, and I only really have one really good/reliable lighter lol

2011/07/26	13:43	VANCOUVER	International item arrived in Canada and will be reviewed by Customs

I know everyone gets paranoid... just havent had it stay at "will be reviewed by customs" for this long.


----------



## Leafs42084

sorry, I meant Lighters, not Lights lol


----------



## justice123

Leafs42084 said:


> I ordered a few lights from dealextreme, and it was tracked leaving China, but then it arrived in Vancouver and was being examined by customs. No updates in 8 days... is there any reason for them to confiscate lighters?
> 
> really hoping they make it through cause im going on a camping trip in 2 weeks or so, and I only really have one really good/reliable lighter lol
> 
> 2011/07/26 13:43 VANCOUVER International item arrived in Canada and will be reviewed by Customs
> 
> I know everyone gets paranoid... just havent had it stay at "will be reviewed by customs" for this long.


My parcel is in limbo too. I called Canada Post again yesterday, they said the item arrived Sunday July 24 at 12:28 pm. But on the tracking website it still say's en route to Canada. The person at Canada Post said if there is no movement on the package by Friday, for me to call the vendor and have them inquire. So my parcel has been sittiing in customs since Sunday July 24. I don't think there is usually a problem with lighter's as long as there empty, which most vendor's usually send lighter's empty.
Good luck, hope you get your lighters before your camping trip:smoke:


----------



## Leafs42084

I think we're always just overparanoid. I checked the code today and it said it was being processed at the mississauga postal facility... so I think everything is good

I guess shipping is just a bit slow, and they also forgot to scan when it was leaving Vancouver


----------



## justice123

Leafs42084 said:


> I think we're always just overparanoid. I checked the code today and it said it was being processed at the mississauga postal facility... so I think everything is good
> 
> I guess shipping is just a bit slow, and they also forgot to scan when it was leaving Vancouver


I'm hoping to get some new info soon too, it's been 11 days in custom's as of today. What I find strange was that Canada Post checks on their tracking and it tell's them that the parcel arrived in Canada on July 24, but on the Canada post tracking site we can access online it says still en route to Canada. I find it odd that the tracking dosen't even say, it's in custom's. Anyway's if it's been processed at the postal facility then it shouldn't be too long before you get your lighter's, which is great news. Let us know how it goes. :smoke:


----------



## francone13

Is it just me or are we seeing a lot more people receiving slower service from canada post after the strike? ......or are we all getting more paranoid about our cigars LOL


----------



## Corpus

Welp. Won't be ordering from AC any more. Just received my "seizure receipt" today from the CBSA.


----------



## justice123

francone13 said:


> Is it just me or are we seeing a lot more people receiving slower service from canada post after the strike? ......or are we all getting more paranoid about our cigars LOL


They might be doing the work to rule, or it could just be custom's. I've noticed we now have 2 people on this forum that received seizure notice's from Custom's in the last month. I don't recall anyone having their parcel seized in all the time that I have been a member of this forum or the previous forum. The difference I see is the new note added to the Canada Post tracking website, when I go to the CP tracking site it say

{Some items may be delayed if held by customs for additional inspection. Canada Post has no information on specific items awaiting customs inspection. Once an item clears customs, it is handed over to Canada Post for delivery. Delivery time depends on the product and the distance to its destination.]

That message was never on the tracking site before on any of my previous order's. I think my parcel may have been seized, since it has been in customs for 11 days now, no movement and with having 2 fellow poster's receiving recent seizure notice's, thats not a good sign.


----------



## justice123

Corpus said:


> Welp. Won't be ordering from AC any more. Just received my "seizure receipt" today from the CBSA.


Sorry to hear about the bad luck. I don't have a clue how these Custom's people sleep at night, scewing their fellow Canadian. Everyone know's that if tax and duties were not so ridiculous, most of us would just order normally, but with tax and duty so criminal, we have to find other way's, just to enjoy a half decent smoke.


----------



## lebz

CigarPlace items arrived nicely packaged and customer service was great. CP or AC have been good sources so far.. but always a risk.

My new Humidor came today too... looks amazing.. until I found some damage on the bottom right.. I might be able to live with it if I get a kick back.. I dont feel like waiting/shipping to the US again.. painfully slow...contacted the Ebay Vendor.. hope I get some answers soon


----------



## francone13

Corpus said:


> Welp. Won't be ordering from AC any more. Just received my "seizure receipt" today from the CBSA.


Could you give us some detail on how much you ordered and the value. The last seizure was for a package of 100 cigars which has a customs agent id be suspicious of the buyer reselling all those cigars for profit.
I stick to less then 25 cigars per order to try and be a little safer.


----------



## Corpus

francone13 said:


> Could you give us some detail on how much you ordered and the value. The last seizure was for a package of 100 cigars which has a customs agent id be suspicious of the buyer reselling all those cigars for profit.
> I stick to less then 25 cigars per order to try and be a little safer.


I had ordered a Rocky Patel Vintage 1999 bundle. Customs put CDN value at "50,83$". I'm assuming that would have been taxes, cuz I paid 150.00 for that order with shipping. Hell, even the Chief wants 260/box for those. Ridiculous.

By the way, the reason I am done with AC is due to the fact they are STILL using Robert's name to ship. Apparently they think Canadians are stupid enough to keep ordering from them, when it's only a matter of time before the CBSA flags packages shipped by " Robert Scipioni " once they catch him sending Canadians cigars labeled as "hand made ceramics". You'd think they'd ship using different employees. But apparently they only care about taking our money, not making sure we actually receive our products. I am tempted to call my CC company and file a despute for unreceived goods, as AC has NO mention of seizure in their international ordering policy.
This was actually my first order with AC in over 2 years. Had I known they were still using Robert to ship packages, and that the CBSA were now seizing mislabled packages (under section 110 of the Customs Act), I doubt I would have ordered from them.


----------



## Leafs42084

justice123 said:


> I'm hoping to get some new info soon too, it's been 11 days in custom's as of today. What I find strange was that Canada Post checks on their tracking and it tell's them that the parcel arrived in Canada on July 24, but on the Canada post tracking site we can access online it says still en route to Canada. I find it odd that the tracking dosen't even say, it's in custom's. Anyway's if it's been processed at the postal facility then it shouldn't be too long before you get your lighter's, which is great news. Let us know how it goes. :smoke:


Everything went fine with the lighters. I ordered 3, and one of them seems decent, the other 2 are of poor quality. But what do you expect when theyre like $3-4 each lol

good luck with yours!


----------



## Leafs42084

Corpus said:


> I had ordered a Rocky Patel Vintage 1999 bundle. Customs put CDN value at "50,83$". I'm assuming that would have been taxes, cuz I paid 150.00 for that order with shipping. Hell, even the Chief wants 260/box for those. Ridiculous.
> 
> By the way, the reason I am done with AC is due to the fact they are STILL using Robert's name to ship. Apparently they think Canadians are stupid enough to keep ordering from them, when it's only a matter of time before the CBSA flags packages shipped by " Robert Scipioni " once they catch him sending Canadians cigars labeled as "hand made ceramics". You'd think they'd ship using different employees. But apparently they only care about taking our money, not making sure we actually receive our products. I am tempted to call my CC company and file a despute for unreceived goods, as AC has NO mention of seizure in their international ordering policy.
> This was actually my first order with AC in over 2 years. Had I known they were still using Robert to ship packages, and that the CBSA were now seizing mislabled packages (under section 110 of the Customs Act), I doubt I would have ordered from them.


Doesnt atlantic cigars still give you the option to refuse the package and have it sent back to them? I feel like I read that not too long ago


----------



## Corpus

Leafs42084 said:


> Doesnt atlantic cigars still give you the option to refuse the package and have it sent back to them? I feel like I read that not too long ago


Yeah. But when the CBSA seize your cigars that option becomes incredibly moot.

Edit: I want to clarify, when I say "seize", I don't mean they're holding them till I pay the taxes. They confiscate them like a prohibited item. The document I received plainly stated: "no terms for release".


----------



## Leafs42084

Corpus said:


> Yeah. But when the CBSA seize your cigars that option becomes incredibly moot.


So you didnt have the option to have it sent back?

It is strange that this is happening all of a sudden. I ordered about 50 cigars from AC a few weeks ago, I feel as if I dodged a bullet


----------



## Corpus

Leafs42084 said:


> So you didnt have the option to have it sent back?
> 
> It is strange that this is happening all of a sudden. I ordered about 50 cigars from AC a few weeks ago, I feel as if I dodged a bullet


I got zero options.

The "Allegation" stated:
*The said goods are seized under section of 110 of the Customs Act because the information provided to the CBSA pertaining to the import of these goods was not true, accurate or complete in contravention of section 7.1 of the Customs Act. *

I expect to see a lot of protests when people ordering from the US are losing their packages because some Customs officer deemed the description wasn't accurate enough. Not just for cigars, but everything. It's like they don't want us shopping outside Canada at all.


----------



## Leafs42084

Corpus said:


> By the way, the reason I am done with AC is due to the fact they are STILL using Robert's name to ship. Apparently they think Canadians are stupid enough to keep ordering from them, when it's only a matter of time before the CBSA flags packages shipped by " Robert Scipioni " once they catch him sending Canadians cigars labeled as "hand made ceramics". You'd think they'd ship using different employees. But apparently they only care about taking our money, not making sure we actually receive our products. I am tempted to call my CC company and file a despute for unreceived goods, as AC has NO mention of seizure in their international ordering policy.
> This was actually my first order with AC in over 2 years. Had I known they were still using Robert to ship packages, and that the CBSA were now seizing mislabled packages (under section 110 of the Customs Act), I doubt I would have ordered from them.


Does anyone have any insight about this? Would Roberts name get blacklisted because his items are constantly mislabeled?

And if youre the recipient of a package that has been mislabeled, do you know if you get your name on any type of list for that too?

I feel like I wont be ordering cigars for a few months to see how things play out


----------



## Shaz

Corpus said:


> I had ordered a Rocky Patel Vintage 1999 bundle. Customs put CDN value at "50,83$". I'm assuming that would have been taxes, cuz I paid 150.00 for that order with shipping. Hell, even the Chief wants 260/box for those. Ridiculous.
> 
> By the way, the reason I am done with AC is due to the fact they are STILL using Robert's name to ship. Apparently they think Canadians are stupid enough to keep ordering from them, when it's only a matter of time before the CBSA flags packages shipped by " Robert Scipioni " once they catch him sending Canadians cigars labeled as "hand made ceramics". You'd think they'd ship using different employees. But apparently they only care about taking our money, not making sure we actually receive our products. *I am tempted to call my CC company and file a despute for unreceived goods*, as AC has NO mention of seizure in their international ordering policy.
> This was actually my first order with AC in over 2 years. Had I known they were still using Robert to ship packages, and that the CBSA were now seizing mislabled packages (under section 110 of the Customs Act), I doubt I would have ordered from them.


Although I sympathize with what happened to you, blaming AC is directing your anger at the wrong source. AC has a tried and proven track record of successful shipping. Although it's not an option for you, they are the only ones that will reship in the event that the shipment gets tagged with duties. 
If your preference is for them not to use " Robert Scipioni " as the shipping source, maybe you could have called them and let them know. Although your theory that packages from Robert might be flagged makes some kind of sense, at this time, I don't believe the CBSA has any interest in doing this, as 99% of AC's packages get through, as evidenced in this and other threads.
What really gets me, is that you would consider charging back your cc and sticking AC with the cost. 
Make no mistake about it, whether you like it or not, tobacco products imported into Canada are heavily taxed. Your attempt to illigally circumvent these taxes is against the law. By making such attempt, you must know that there is the possibility of duties or seizure and logically, should assume all responsibility.
By charging back your cc you risk losing for all of us, this reliable source. If you've noticed, our options are getting less and less. Geeze, man! $150 bucks amortized over how many successful shipments? I would say you're way ahead of the game. Suck it up and absorb the cost. Or don't play the game. But don't risk losing this source for all of us.


----------



## tmac77

I totally agree with Shaz's post below. If pissing off AC is the route taken then it may simply shut down this source for others.

On another note I personally never order during the summer months since Customs Canada regularly hires summer students who are over zealous in their pursuit of 'looking good' to their employers and opening up packages that would not normally be opened and inspected by regular staff.


----------



## seaotter

+2!!



Shaz said:


> Although I sympathize with what happened to you, blaming AC is directing your anger at the wrong source. AC has a tried and proven track record of successful shipping. Although it's not an option for you, they are the only ones that will reship in the event that the shipment gets tagged with duties.
> If your preference is for them not to use " Robert Scipioni " as the shipping source, maybe you could have called them and let them know. Although your theory that packages from Robert might be flagged makes some kind of sense, at this time, I don't believe the CBSA has any interest in doing this, as 99% of AC's packages get through, as evidenced in this and other threads.
> What really gets me, is that you would consider charging back your cc and sticking AC with the cost.
> Make no mistake about it, whether you like it or not, tobacco products imported into Canada are heavily taxed. Your attempt to illigally circumvent these taxes is against the law. By making such attempt, you must know that there is the possibility of duties or seizure and logically, should assume all responsibility.
> By charging back your cc you risk losing for all of us, this reliable source. If you've noticed, our options are getting less and less. Geeze, man! $150 bucks amortized over how many successful shipments? I would say you're way ahead of the game. Suck it up and absorb the cost. Or don't play the game. But don't risk losing this source for all of us.


----------



## lebz

Shaz said:


> Although I sympathize with what happened to you, blaming AC is directing your anger at the wrong source. AC has a tried and proven track record of successful shipping. Although it's not an option for you, they are the only ones that will reship in the event that the shipment gets tagged with duties.
> If your preference is for them not to use " Robert Scipioni " as the shipping source, maybe you could have called them and let them know. Although your theory that packages from Robert might be flagged makes some kind of sense, at this time, I don't believe the CBSA has any interest in doing this, as 99% of AC's packages get through, as evidenced in this and other threads.
> What really gets me, is that you would consider charging back your cc and sticking AC with the cost.
> Make no mistake about it, whether you like it or not, tobacco products imported into Canada are heavily taxed. Your attempt to illigally circumvent these taxes is against the law. By making such attempt, you must know that there is the possibility of duties or seizure and logically, should assume all responsibility.
> By charging back your cc you risk losing for all of us, this reliable source. If you've noticed, our options are getting less and less. Geeze, man! $150 bucks amortized over how many successful shipments? I would say you're way ahead of the game. Suck it up and absorb the cost. Or don't play the game. But don't risk losing this source for all of us.


Well said.... there is always the risk of paying.


----------



## Corpus

Shaz said:


> Although I sympathize with what happened to you, blaming AC is directing your anger at the wrong source. AC has a tried and proven track record of successful shipping. Although it's not an option for you, they are the only ones that will reship in the event that the shipment gets tagged with duties.
> If your preference is for them not to use " Robert Scipioni " as the shipping source, maybe you could have called them and let them know. Although your theory that packages from Robert might be flagged makes some kind of sense, at this time, I don't believe the CBSA has any interest in doing this, as 99% of AC's packages get through, as evidenced in this and other threads.
> What really gets me, is that you would consider charging back your cc and sticking AC with the cost.
> Make no mistake about it, whether you like it or not, tobacco products imported into Canada are heavily taxed. Your attempt to illigally circumvent these taxes is against the law. By making such attempt, you must know that there is the possibility of duties or seizure and logically, should assume all responsibility.
> By charging back your cc you risk losing for all of us, this reliable source. If you've noticed, our options are getting less and less. Geeze, man! $150 bucks amortized over how many successful shipments? I would say you're way ahead of the game. Suck it up and absorb the cost. Or don't play the game. But don't risk losing this source for all of us.


Assumptions, assumptions. I at no time mentioned a charge back. I Believe I mentioned filing a dispute, that means my CC company would step in to see if something can be worked out. My CC company does charge backs only as a very very very last resort. In fact they are typically against it. They kinda suck in that regard. Actually, now that I think about it, they're kinda like you. I get burned on a purchase (unrelated to AC) and they have the same attitude, "bummer, guess you need to suck it up"

Point is, AC is NOT being 100% forthcoming with the potential risks involved regarding their international shipping policy. That I take issue with. It's an outdated policy. AC should be emailing CDNs before shipping, informing them the CBSA is currently seizing packages "are you sure you want to risk not marking the package as cigars?". That too much to ask ?

As far as ruining this for everyone... could you be just a touch more melodramatic ? Even if I did a chargeback, that isn't going to ruin anything for anyone other then ME (as I doubt they'd want to do business with me again). AC makes tons of $$$ selling to Canadians. Seriously, spare me the overload of BS. Ok ? Thanks :razz:
Oh by the way, now that that customs are seizing packages, how is that not going to be a crapfest ? I can see the flood of posts already "CBSA seized my order !". I've already decided it's not worth it.

Oh alright, I'll let you in on a little secret since I can see all CDN tears whelling up. I never had any intention of contacting my CC company, I just wanted to make AC a tiny bit nervous. But yeah, thanks for ruining it. You're officially off my xmas list. Of course I'm being slightly facetious as I don't really give a crap.


----------



## Shaz

Corpus said:


> Assumptions, assumptions. I at no time mentioned a charge back. I Believe I mentioned filing a dispute, that means my CC company would step in to see if something can be worked out. My CC company does charge backs only as a very very very last resort. In fact they are typically against it. They kinda suck in that regard. Actually, now that I think about it, they're kinda like you. I get burned on a purchase (unrelated to AC) and they have the same attitude, "bummer, guess you need to suck it up"
> 
> Point is, AC is NOT being 100% forthcoming with the potential risks involved regarding their international shipping policy. That I take issue with. It's an outdated policy. AC should be emailing CDNs before shipping, informing them the CBSA is currently seizing packages "are you sure you want to risk not marking the package as cigars?". That too much to ask ?
> 
> As far as ruining this for everyone... could you be just a touch more melodramatic ? Even if I did a chargeback, that isn't going to ruin anything for anyone other then ME (as I doubt they'd want to do business with me again). AC makes tons of $$$ selling to Canadians. Seriously, spare me the overload of BS. Ok ? Thanks :razz:
> Oh by the way, now that that customs are seizing packages, how is that not going to be a crapfest ? I can see the flood of posts already "CBSA seized my order !". I've already decided it's not worth it.
> 
> Oh alright, I'll let you in on a little secret since I can see all CDN tears whelling up. I never had any intention of contacting my CC company, I just wanted to make AC a tiny bit nervous. But yeah, thanks for ruining it. You're officially off my xmas list. Of course I'm being slightly facetious as I don't really give a crap.


Now who's being melodramatic! You're the one who is making this personal.
Point is, you're blaming AC for something that you personally took the risk for. How can they be at fault and why should they be "threatened" with a charge back?

What obligation do they have to be more "forthcoming" than the rather lengthy disclaimer they have on the website. You expect them to spell out exactly how they are going to ship something of questionable legality? And to make sure it got delivered on the other end yet, seems to me to be an unrealistic expectation. Let's make it as difficult as possible to do business with Canadians.
CBSA policy for confiscating cigars is not new, just that they are enforcing it more. This is something we all should know before placing orders for cigars. Again, how is this the fault of AC?
Fact is, they did exactly what you contracted with them to do. If you have a special request or method, perhaps you should have contacted them?
If you have a dispute with AC, shouldn't you speak to them first and give them the opportunity to do something? Instead of the threat of a charge back?
If you don't believe that charge backs have an impact, then you haven't seen how many of the suppliers have stopped shipping to Canada. Just too much hassel, and then they might get stuck with the bill. Anyone remember Cigar.com??
You know personally that AC makes that much money on Canadian orders? Talk about assumptions! It has to be a drop in the bucket when compared to a more cigar friendly country with 10x the population.
Maybe you should spare me.....
I guess it's the kind of world we live in today. Nobody wants to take responsibility for their own actions.


----------



## Corpus

Shaz said:


> Now who's being melodramatic! You're the one who is making this personal.
> Point is, you're blaming AC for something that you personally took the risk for. How can they be at fault and why should they be "threatened" with a charge back?
> 
> What obligation do they have to be more "forthcoming" than the rather lengthy disclaimer they have on the website. You expect them to spell out exactly how they are going to ship something of questionable legality? And to make sure it got delivered on the other end yet, seems to me to be an unrealistic expectation. Let's make it as difficult as possible to do business with Canadians.
> CBSA policy for confiscating cigars is not new, just that they are enforcing it more. This is something we all should know before placing orders for cigars. Again, how is this the fault of AC?
> Fact is, they did exactly what you contracted with them to do. If you have a special request or method, perhaps you should have contacted them?
> If you have a dispute with AC, shouldn't you speak to them first and give them the opportunity to do something? Instead of the threat of a charge back?
> If you don't believe that charge backs have an impact, then you haven't seen how many of the suppliers have stopped shipping to Canada. Just too much hassel, and then they might get stuck with the bill. Anyone remember Cigar.com??
> You know personally that AC makes that much money on Canadian orders? Talk about assumptions! It has to be a drop in the bucket when compared to a more cigar friendly country with 10x the population.
> Maybe you should spare me.....
> I guess it's the kind of world we live in today. Nobody wants to take responsibility for their own actions.


LOL . Your entire post is nothing more then about YOU and your wants. You don't want to lose your precious cigars so you whine and cry about something I never even did. I only mentioned considering it and by God you blow it out of perportion. Take a breath dude,.


----------



## Shaz

Corpus said:


> LOL you're such a tool. Your entire post is nothing more then about YOU and your wants. You don't want to lose your precious cigars so you whine and cry about something I never even did. I only mentioned considering it and by God you blow it out of perportion. Take a breath dude, then go **** yourself.


What you fail to understand is that this can impact all of us, not just you. Fits though. Obviously you can only think about yourself when you have to blame others for your actions.

BTW... I haven't ordered from AC in ages, as most of my orders are for Cuban cigars.


----------



## Herf N Turf

Gentlemen,

Start conducting yourselves as BOTL. Good points are being made here, but the insults need to stop.

The Mod Team


----------



## HWiebe

Let's get back on topic. What's a Canada friendly pipe website?


----------



## Shaz

HWiebe said:


> Let's get back on topic. What's a Canada friendly pipe website?


4noggins.com


----------



## HWiebe

Anyone have any experience with 4noggins?


----------



## Herf N Turf

Since this is primarily a cigar thread, in a cigar forum, your question might be best answered via a new thread in the pipe forum. Those guys are great and tremendously resourceful.

Try that, but I think this is best left to cigars.


----------



## justice123

Herf N Turf said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> Start conducting yourselves as BOTL. Good points are being made here, but the insults need to stop.
> 
> The Mod Team


I agree with Herf N Turf, I am guilty of some rant's in the past, but have come to relize that it's a gamble ordering cigar's without the contents being shown on the label. I am almost positive I've lost a $200 order. Since it shipped on July 21 and arrived in Canada July 24. So it's been about 10 days in custom's. Never had to wait that long. Plus with the recent seizure's of my fellow BOTL, I bet I'll be added to the seizure list, I'm hoping on getting lucky but not counting on it.

What I might do next time is ask AC if they can put cigar's on the outside label, but if they can say the cigar's are only $60-80 a box instead of $120. This way if it does get tagged, the tax's won't be as bad. I know it's paying a bit more. But at least I'll know their coming. Plus it will still be a lot more cheaper than buying from the local merchant. It is pathetic what we have to go through just to afford a nice cigar, because our own Country rob's us blind in tax's.


----------



## justice123

I went on the custom's website and it say's a box of cigar's is 56.6% taxed on the value. So if AC or another company say's the content's are worth $60, even though the person paid $120. Custom's can't do a thing about it. The parcel is labeled with the true content's and the value of the content's is labeled. They will put on their crooked tax's and ship it out. Custom's cannot dispute the value of the cigar's. I know it's paying a bit more but I am starting to feel it would be better than dealing with the clown's in Custom's.

Also in the past I've ordered from a online cigar store and they only ship with everything labeled completely,content's, price etc. I got dinged once for an order and another time it came through tax,duty free.

Another thing I'm curious about is how all of a sudden, package's are getting seized. Especially when there is suppose to be a back log. I thought parcels would be less looked at. But guess not.


----------



## justice123

Well, now Canada Post can't figure out where the package went to. Still says arrived in Canada on Sunday july 24. She told me it should have arrived in 10 business days.


----------



## justice123

Anyone have an updated Canada friendly list?:smoke2:

Talked to Rob, he is going to check into things.:razz:


----------



## WyldKnyght

justice123 said:


> I went on the custom's website and it say's a box of cigar's is 56.6% taxed on the value. So if AC or another company say's the content's are worth $60, even though the person paid $120. Custom's can't do a thing about it. The parcel is labeled with the true content's and the value of the content's is labeled. They will put on their crooked tax's and ship it out. Custom's cannot dispute the value of the cigar's. I know it's paying a bit more but I am starting to feel it would be better than dealing with the clown's in Custom's.
> 
> Also in the past I've ordered from a online cigar store and they only ship with everything labeled completely,content's, price etc. I got dinged once for an order and another time it came through tax,duty free.
> 
> Another thing I'm curious about is how all of a sudden, package's are getting seized. Especially when there is suppose to be a back log. I thought parcels would be less looked at. But guess not.


I believe each province has a different tax rate, which is why we also are not supposed to send cigars across provinces, but I may be wrong.

When calculating costs remember they add GST and a handling fee on top of the duties, here in Ontario I have paid up to 100% of the reported value.

Like others I accept those terms and risks when I order cigars online.


----------



## francone13

justice123 said:


> Anyone have an updated Canada friendly list?:smoke2:
> 
> Talked to Rob, he is going to check into things.:razz:


Keep us posted. We don't want to lose Atlantic Cigars as a Canada friendly supplier. They have been great so far!


----------



## Shaz

This is a repost of the last update

*Confirmed Canadian friendly shippers:
*Atlanticcigar.com
Taboocigars.com
Lynn Cigars
Seriouscigars 
Cigarplace.biz
Cigar Cellar (website is down. Call or email. Stock same as cigar.com)
Casa Gomez Cigars (3 order history, one of which was a problem)

*Will ship to Canada by the rules:*
Cheap Humidors
Holts
Famous/Monster

*Maybe:*
Costaricacigarstore.com 
Southside Cigars
Mr Bundles
Highlands Cigar


----------



## justice123

When I talked to Rob recently, he told me any cigar's that are seized, that he is sent a seizure notice for the product. That so far they haven't received any notice's on my order. So another factor is someone could have stolen the parcel. That is rampant at Canada Post. I knew a guy who had closet's full of video's,dvd's,books, etc, all stolen from his job at Canada Post. He used to brag about how many birthday, Christmas card's were taken, hoping their was money in them, he was a real peice of $%^$.

Rob said they value their Canadian Customer's:canada:. He said he really feel's for what we have to go through just to get a half decent cigar.


----------



## justice123

francone13 said:


> Keep us posted. We don't want to lose Atlantic Cigars as a Canada friendly supplier. They have been great so far!


I agree, AC has been excellent, I know if I lost the order, that is was a gamble I took, so has nothing to do with AC. I really couldn't afford to lose $200. The only thing now is I am a bit nervous, that if a parcel was seized, do they put the name of the vendor or the purchaser or both on a watch list? I want to reorder, when I can afford it, but don't want to get tagged again.:x


----------



## justice123

Shaz said:


> This is a repost of the last update
> 
> *Confirmed Canadian friendly shippers:*
> Atlanticcigar.com
> Taboocigars.com
> Lynn Cigars
> Seriouscigars
> Cigarplace.biz
> Cigar Cellar (website is down. Call or email. Stock same as cigar.com)
> Casa Gomez Cigars (3 order history, one of which was a problem)
> 
> *Will ship to Canada by the rules:*
> Cheap Humidors
> Holts
> Famous/Monster
> 
> *Maybe:*
> Costaricacigarstore.com
> Southside Cigars
> Mr Bundles
> Highlands Cigar


Thank you for the list.:tu


----------



## francone13

I think best thing to do now is place a small maybe $50 order to see how things go.


----------



## Bunner

I havent had any snags yet and have had about 4 orders this year all orders under 300 or less the 2 boxes. The thing is, if you dont have the money to lose dont play the game. Yes, of course it sucks to lose out on something but... caveat emptor.


----------



## justice123

francone13 said:


> I think best thing to do now is place a small maybe $50 order to see how things go.


Good idea. Thats what I'll try next.

I talked to Rob, he said that They received no info on the parcel. But the bad news is there has been quit a bit of seizure's lately, and he said this isn't normal. He said they might be cracking down, which isn't good new's.:-|


----------



## justice123

Bunner said:


> I havent had any snags yet and have had about 4 orders this year all orders under 300 or less the 2 boxes. The thing is, if you dont have the money to lose dont play the game. Yes, of course it sucks to lose out on something but... caveat emptor.


I don't think many have the money to lose, thats why we are buying our stogies this way. Otherwise if money wasn't a problem most would just order and pay the duties and tax's. The fellow BOTL who can afford it aren't on these forum's. They order, pay all the duties and tax's and enjoy. It's the one's who just want to have a decent smoke, but have a hard time paying through the nose for it. Plus the fact the tax's and the duties are just pure extortion by the Government. I wouldn't mind even getting dinged with duties and tax's once in a while, but it's the seizure part where they don't even give the option anymore.

Rob said this is fairly new, usually if they open a package and it's not marked properly, they use to put the duties on them and give the customer the choice to pay the duties or send it back. Now their starting to just seize them, which he said is becoming quite frequently lately.


----------



## justice123

francone13 said:


> I think best thing to do now is place a small maybe $50 order to see how things go.


The only drawback with ordering a small order is the shipping with AC seems to be the same regardless if you buy $25 or higher the shipping is still pretty steep. My last order it was $28 dollar's for one box. I ordered a few samplers before and the shipping was the same as for a box. But I guess it's a gamble. If I order again and get dinged, I'm done ordering from AC. All order's will have to be completely on the up and up.


----------



## Wills

Hey everyone! Long time lurker, decided to register today!

I made an order from cigarplace.biz the other day and they asked me how to mark it. I told them to mark it as they usually do. I believe this will be marked as "Cigars" with a value of $34.95. I ordered 13 different sticks adding up to this amount.

I think that I've set myself up for duties here by declaring what is actually in the package. Was this stupid of me? What are the chances they arrive duty free? Am I looking at 250%? They are coming to Ontario.

Thanks!!


----------



## francone13

Not sure how this will go since you didn't give them specific instructions. But keep us posted and let us know how it goes.



Wills said:


> Hey everyone! Long time lurker, decided to register today!
> 
> I made an order from cigarplace.biz the other day and they asked me how to mark it. I told them to mark it as they usually do. I believe this will be marked as "Cigars" with a value of $34.95. I ordered 13 different sticks adding up to this amount.
> 
> I think that I've set myself up for duties here by declaring what is actually in the package. Was this stupid of me? What are the chances they arrive duty free? Am I looking at 250%? They are coming to Ontario.
> 
> Thanks!!


----------



## Wills

francone13 said:


> Not sure how this will go since you didn't give them specific instructions. But keep us posted and let us know how it goes.


Should I have given them specific instructions?

ie. Collectable candles marked as a gift?


----------



## Shaz

Wills said:


> Hey everyone! Long time lurker, decided to register today!
> 
> I made an order from cigarplace.biz the other day and they asked me how to mark it. I told them to mark it as they usually do. I believe this will be marked as "Cigars" with a value of $34.95. I ordered 13 different sticks adding up to this amount.
> 
> I think that I've set myself up for duties here by declaring what is actually in the package. Was this stupid of me? What are the chances they arrive duty free? Am I looking at 250%? They are coming to Ontario.
> 
> Thanks!!


Having them declared as cigars will guarantee delivery of those cigars. Unfortunately, it will also pretty much guarantee that you will pay taxes. Slim chance that you won't. How much is a crap shoot. They almost seem to assign duties randomly. More than likely for 13 cigars it'll $60 or more dollars, my guess.
Good luck.


----------



## francone13

Shouldn't be discussing shipping practices in an open forum but I cant send you PM's. But ya specific shipping instructions next time.

Also anyone who contacted Rob did you guys maybe suggest having him ship the cigars with the same method that Cigarplace.biz uses to ship them? If you don't know what im talking about send me a PM and ill explain. At this point I think Robs name might be flagged.



Wills said:


> Should I have given them specific instructions?
> 
> ie. Collectable candles marked as a gift?


----------



## justice123

francone13 said:


> Shouldn't be discussing shipping practices in an open forum but I cant send you PM's. But ya specific shipping instructions next time.
> 
> Also anyone who contacted Rob did you guys maybe suggest having him ship the cigars with the same method that Cigarplace.biz uses to ship them? If you don't know what im talking about send me a PM and ill explain. At this point I think Robs name might be flagged.


How do I send a PM? I am interested in knowing the method cigarplace.biz ship's them. I also believe Rob's name has been flagged. When I'm ready to order again. I'll ask Rob to try it.


----------



## seaotter

Hey Justice123, to PM someone, you just click on their name and a drop down window will appear. Then click on send a private message.

Scott


----------



## francone13

justice123 said:


> How do I send a PM? I am interested in knowing the method cigarplace.biz ship's them. I also believe Rob's name has been flagged. When I'm ready to order again. I'll ask Rob to try it.


I sent you a PM with all the info. Look at the top right hand corner click on the link that says "private messages"


----------



## justice123

seaotter said:


> Hey Justice123, to PM someone, you just click on their name and a drop down window will appear. Then click on send a private message.
> 
> Scott


Thank you for the info


----------



## justice123

francone13 said:


> I sent you a PM with all the info. Look at the top right hand corner click on the link that says "private messages"


Thank you for the info, will try it.


----------



## Wills

francone13 said:


> Shouldn't be discussing shipping practices in an open forum but I cant send you PM's. But ya specific shipping instructions next time.
> 
> Also anyone who contacted Rob did you guys maybe suggest having him ship the cigars with the same method that Cigarplace.biz uses to ship them? If you don't know what im talking about send me a PM and ill explain. At this point I think Robs name might be flagged.


Only a few more posts and a couple more days and I'll be able to PM.

Almost there!


----------



## waylman

I just placed a small order with cigarplace.biz. I'll let you guys know how it turns out.


----------



## duncsmit

Just recieved my first shipment of cigars from AC. I ordered them aug 5 and they arrived today - no problems whatsoever. Going to order again as soon as I find somewhere to get a large humidor in ontario.

hope this eases anyones mind that was worried about getting stuff as of late.


:beerchug:

img811.imageshack.us/img811/1765/dsc00245tq.jpg


----------



## waylman

duncsmit said:


> Just recieved my first shipment of cigars from AC. I ordered them aug 5 and they arrived today - no problems whatsoever. Going to order again as soon as I find somewhere to get a large humidor in ontario.
> 
> hope this eases anyones mind that was worried about getting stuff as of late.
> 
> :beerchug:
> 
> img811.imageshack.us/img811/1765/dsc00245tq.jpg


Great news! Would you mind sending me a PM with how they marked the package? Much appreciated!


----------



## duncsmit

waylman said:


> Great news! Would you mind sending me a PM with how they marked the package? Much appreciated!


as soon as im a member for 5 days and have 10 posts I will be able to,..

newb rules


----------



## waylman

duncsmit said:


> as soon as im a member for 5 days and have 10 posts I will be able to,..
> 
> newb rules


thanks, I'm in the same boat!


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

Hello my fellow Canadians....Big lurker here but have decided to chime in on this thread. First off with the amount of packages going through customs on a daily basis flagging a name would be unpractical and customs would come to a complete stop. Imagine if they had a common name like James smith flagged. Google says there 30,000+ James smiths in the US. If 1% of those guys shipped a package into Canada in a 1 month span there would be 300 more packages they have to inspect on top of their regular ones. Now add more names to that list and there would be no time for the 5 guys they have inspecting to get there 10 coffee breaks a day. These are government employees where talking about here remember.:rotfl: Second thing is if you look at your packages from AC none of em say Robs name on them, none that I have anyways there just random names. It just says sent from Rob on your stamps.com email. The sender can put whatever they want as a name and address so flagging anything would be pointless. The gentlemen in this thread who lost their packages are just victims of random checks. Living as close to the border as I do I have noticed they are doing the same thing for human traffic now. They used to just make you pay taxes if they caught you lying but now they take your stuff and usually impound your vehicle and the 2 jet skis your pulling as a friend of mine found out a few weeks back :tsk:. I received an order from CP yesterday and one from AC a week ago and everything seems normal to me....I wouldn't panic because 2 out of 100 packages got checked its bound to happen just order as usual and hope you beat the odds....Just my 2 cents and sorry for the windbag reply 

:beerchug:


----------



## hawg

AC great company to deal with , fast shipping etc.


----------



## Cytosol

Hey everyone, this thread is exactly what I have been looking for! I am in Alberta and just amazed how expensive cigars are here. Even a decent dominican cigar runs minimum $15, and my favorite cubans are up in the $30-40/ea range!

I want to place an order through AC, but I am looking for recommendations on what to get? I havent smoked many non-cubans and I hear other countries make some fine cigars. Can anyone recommend a few brands to try, maybe geared more towards a 'beginner' smoker? I want to spend around $100, so if they have any sample packs with a wide range you all can recommend, that would be great.

Thanks again for all the great info!


----------



## justice123

duncsmit said:


> Just recieved my first shipment of cigars from AC. I ordered them aug 5 and they arrived today - no problems whatsoever. Going to order again as soon as I find somewhere to get a large humidor in ontario.
> 
> hope this eases anyones mind that was worried about getting stuff as of late.
> 
> :beerchug:
> 
> img811.imageshack.us/img811/1765/dsc00245tq.jpg


I have to save a bit before I order again, I'm just wondering if I should wait till I find out what happened to the last parcel that wasn't delivered. I have been waiting since July 21, so I believe the parcel was either seized, stolen, or lost. Wondering what happened to it is a real pain.


----------



## Shaz

CiGaR_SlAyEr said:


> Hello my fellow Canadians....Big lurker here but have decided to chime in on this thread. First off with the amount of packages going through customs on a daily basis flagging a name would be unpractical and customs would come to a complete stop. Imagine if they had a common name like James smith flagged. Google says there 30,000+ James smiths in the US. If 1% of those guys shipped a package into Canada in a 1 month span there would be 300 more packages they have to inspect on top of their regular ones. Now add more names to that list and there would be no time for the 5 guys they have inspecting to get there 10 coffee breaks a day. These are government employees where talking about here remember.:rotfl: Second thing is if you look at your packages from AC none of em say Robs name on them, none that I have anyways there just random names. It just says sent from Rob on your stamps.com email. The sender can put whatever they want as a name and address so flagging anything would be pointless. The gentlemen in this thread who lost their packages are just victims of random checks. Living as close to the border as I do I have noticed they are doing the same thing for human traffic now. They used to just make you pay taxes if they caught you lying but now they take your stuff and usually impound your vehicle and the 2 jet skis your pulling as a friend of mine found out a few weeks back :tsk:. I received an order from CP yesterday and one from AC a week ago and everything seems normal to me....I wouldn't panic because 2 out of 100 packages got checked its bound to happen just order as usual and hope you beat the odds....Just my 2 cents and sorry for the windbag reply
> 
> :beerchug:


Pretty insightful post for your 1st post. I never bought into that stuff that names are flagged either. I've been caught a number of times, yet most of my cigars come in just fine. Makes sense what you said about gov employees ound: I do think we're way too paranoid. What they are doing that's different though, is seizing packages. So it ups the ante a bit. But in my experience, they added so much in taxes, that it made more sense to refuse the parcel. So in the end, the result was the same.
Welcome to the forum. 
Might be a thought to introduce yourself in the newbie section.
Seems like a lot of new guys from Canada lately.


----------



## Shaz

Cytosol said:


> Hey everyone, this thread is exactly what I have been looking for! I am in Alberta and just amazed how expensive cigars are here. Even a decent dominican cigar runs minimum $15, and my favorite cubans are up in the $30-40/ea range!
> 
> I want to place an order through AC, but I am looking for recommendations on what to get? I havent smoked many non-cubans and I hear other countries make some fine cigars. Can anyone recommend a few brands to try, maybe geared more towards a 'beginner' smoker? I want to spend around $100, so if they have any sample packs with a wide range you all can recommend, that would be great.
> 
> Thanks again for all the great info!


There is a sticky thread in the general section called "Big list of cigars - Good Newb Starter" that should answer your question. Here's the link.
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v.../29252-big-list-cigars-good-newb-starter.html
AC has specials almost every day, so you can check them out for samplers, as well as the other sellers mentioned here.
Non Cubans are quite different from Cubans, so you have to try a bunch of stuff to find out what your preferences are.
Good luck on your quest.


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

Shaz said:


> Pretty insightful post for your 1st post. I never bought into that stuff that names are flagged either. I've been caught a number of times, yet most of my cigars come in just fine. Makes sense what you said about gov employees ound: I do think we're way too paranoid. What they are doing that's different though, is seizing packages. So it ups the ante a bit. But in my experience, they added so much in taxes, that it made more sense to refuse the parcel. So in the end, the result was the same.
> Welcome to the forum.
> Might be a thought to introduce yourself in the newbie section.
> Seems like a lot of new guys from Canada lately.


The way I look at it is I have saved so much money buying like this that if I lose an order it was still worth it in the long run. The fact alone that I get to say UP YOURS! to our goverments stupid tobacco laws is worth the risk alone :fu . Just keep your orders at an acceptable amount that you can stand to lose if the odds arent on your side and your laughing. Its still better odds than you get at a casino. In no way is it the responsibilty of these few companys if we get nabbed there basically doing us a big favour there only job is to make sure what we ordered is in the box the rest is on us. And yes the confiscation of the package is a change of tatics. Up until recently I have lived by this quote "If you know what I know you would never claim anything" which was said to me by an ex customs officer and that was true because all they did was say you have been very bad now give us our taxes but thats not the case anymore. Thanks for the welcome shaz and yes perhaps I should introduce myself in the newbs forum


----------



## Kampaigner

Cytosol said:


> Hey everyone, this thread is exactly what I have been looking for! I am in Alberta and just amazed how expensive cigars are here. Even a decent dominican cigar runs minimum $15, and my favorite cubans are up in the $30-40/ea range!
> 
> I want to place an order through AC, but I am looking for recommendations on what to get? I havent smoked many non-cubans and I hear other countries make some fine cigars. Can anyone recommend a few brands to try, maybe geared more towards a 'beginner' smoker? I want to spend around $100, so if they have any sample packs with a wide range you all can recommend, that would be great.
> 
> Thanks again for all the great info!


:boink:
Where are you in Alberta? I'm right close to Edmonton. If your close I can drop off some Cigars for you to try out, if your a bit away I'll send you some. :biggrin:

Shoot me a PM when you can.


----------



## Cytosol

Thanks for pointing me in the right direction, Shaz!

I have one more question for fellow Canadians. I live in Alberta and there are several online stores within Canada that sell duty-free cigars because they are on a reservation. Does anyone know what the laws are for me ordering these cigars? Am I allowed to buy them and have them shipped here, or do I need a native status number? 

I want to stay well within the confines of the law, so i'm wondering if anyone has done this without issue? Sorry this is a little bit off-topic, but i'm not sure where to ask without starting a new thread.

I'll be ordering from AC shortly and i'll let you all know how it goes.

*EDIT*

Kampaigner, that's very kind of you! I live in Calgary, so thats a bit far. I will send you a PM when I have hit my 5 posts needed for newbies. Again, much appreciated!


----------



## waylman

What are these online duty free stores of which you speak???


----------



## Cytosol

Well it's just one, that I know of, but I dont know if I should mention it here (they may ship to the states, i'm not sure). I will send you a PM with the name when I can, but you probably already know it. 

AC looks awesome though. I can buy some of the best cigars there for cheaper than an average priced one locally. The prices locally are just rediculous. I was going to buy a box of 25 robusto's, and the biggest discount the guy could swing me was $0.25 per cigar. That's like $6 off a $1000 box of cigars! I guess even the stores here have pretty thin profit margins because of the taxes.


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

Cytosol said:


> Well it's just one, that I know of, but I dont know if I should mention it here (they may ship to the states, i'm not sure). I will send you a PM with the name when I can, but you probably already know it.
> 
> AC looks awesome though. I can buy some of the best cigars there for cheaper than an average priced one locally. The prices locally are just rediculous. I was going to buy a box of 25 robusto's, and the biggest discount the guy could swing me was $0.25 per cigar. That's like $6 off a $1000 box of cigars! I guess even the stores here have pretty thin profit margins because of the taxes.


 I guess thats the price you pay for good fishing and free medical.....everything just cost more:banghead: . Dont forget to check out CP also. There just as reliable and somtimes if one is out of stock on an item you can find it at the other. It would be nice if they both carried more stock of everything but i'll take what i can get.


----------



## Cytosol

Which store is CP?

I keep reminding myself that: free medical. It is nice, but I can't help but think we are still gouged really badly even considering we get free health care. A really good example is cars.. The amount of money I would save buying a car i'm considering down in the states would be like 2-3 years of health care alone. Another huge plus down there is simply Amazon.com! They won't ship to canada (unless its books or movies/music) and the prices I see on there for new products is just rediculous. More often than not, i'm spending more than double the prices I see on amazon when buying retail.

I make pretty good money, slightly over the average for the country. No kids and I own my own home. However, I still live paycheck to paycheck and don't live a very extravagant lifestyle.. I drive a '95 car and shop at walmart. I think if I was making this salary in the states, I would be able to live a much more comfortable lifestyle. Hell, if I was making this much back 10 years ago when I graduated from highschool, I would be driving a sweet lexus and own a 3000 sq foot house! 

However, it is nice that the rocky mountains are practically in my back yard. If I feel like driving out to go camping or mountain biking for the weekend, it's pretty easy to do.. But I digress.


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

Cytosol said:


> Which store is CP?
> 
> I keep reminding myself that: free medical. It is nice, but I can't help but think we are still gouged really badly even considering we get free health care. A really good example is cars.. The amount of money I would save buying a car i'm considering down in the states would be like 2-3 years of health care alone. Another huge plus down there is simply Amazon.com! They won't ship to canada (unless its books or movies/music) and the prices I see on there for new products is just rediculous. More often than not, i'm spending more than double the prices I see on amazon when buying retail.
> 
> I make pretty good money, slightly over the average for the country. No kids and I own my own home. However, I still live paycheck to paycheck and don't live a very extravagant lifestyle.. I drive a '95 car and shop at walmart. I think if I was making this salary in the states, I would be able to live a much more comfortable lifestyle. Hell, if I was making this much back 10 years ago when I graduated from highschool, I would be driving a sweet lexus and own a 3000 sq foot house!
> 
> However, it is nice that the rocky mountains are practically in my back yard. If I feel like driving out to go camping or mountain biking for the weekend, it's pretty easy to do.. But I digress.


Cigarplace.biz

Ya I hear ya on the price differences. Brand new trucks are about 10,000 cheaper on there side....the only catch is they wont sell em to you. I kinda live the best of both worlds because I can be in the US in about 5 mins and I have a shipping address over there so I can order whatever I like I just have to pay hst on it.


----------



## justice123

I find this odd, This is the latest update on the online Canada Post website. I just received



2011/08/1715:13 VILLE ST-LAURENT Item cannot be delivered as addressed; sent to the Undeliverable Mail Office


Has anyone ever received a message like this?


----------



## justice123

This is what Stamps has on it's website.

*Date**Time**Location**Status*August 17, 20113:13 pm Addressee cannot be located -

Item being held, addressee being notified July 22, 2011 10:46 am ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS),

Processed Through Sort Facility July 22, 2011 10:34 am ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS), Arrived at Sort Facility July 21, 2011 Electronic Shipping Info Received.

So it looks like it made it through custom's no problem.


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

justice123 said:


> This is what Stamps has on it's website.
> 
> *Date**Time**Location**Status*August 17, 20113:13 pm Addressee cannot be located -
> 
> Item being held, addressee being notified July 22, 2011 10:46 am ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS),
> 
> Processed Through Sort Facility July 22, 2011 10:34 am ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS), Arrived at Sort Facility July 21, 2011 Electronic Shipping Info Received.
> 
> So it looks like it made it through custom's no problem.


Somthing looks strange there man.....Im almost gonna say that somehow your address info got seperated from the package and they dont know where to send it. Have you contacted canada post on this and asked them where this package is. If you can put your usps tracking number in canada post tracking and get somthing then its not in customs its in the canada post system. Also noticed that the usps tracking seemed to have skipped a few steps it should look like this

Delivered CANADA 08/15/11 11:33am
Customs clearance CANADA 08/12/11 1:41pm
processing complete
Customs Clearance CANADA 08/12/11 1:35pm
Processed Through Sort CANADA 08/12/11 1:35pm
Facility
Processed Through Sort ISC MIAMI FL (USPS) 08/10/11 1:39pm
Facility
That should be it for usps and then canada post takes over....your tracking has no customs clearance in it but it is in the canada post system. I would give them a call and atleast they can explain what the heck that msg means in there tracking. Maybe there was no address on it and usps just passed it on to canada post to figure it....???


----------



## justice123

CiGaR_SlAyEr said:


> Somthing looks strange there man.....Im almost gonna say that somehow your address info got seperated from the package and they dont know where to send it. Have you contacted canada post on this and asked them where this package is. If you can put your usps tracking number in canada post tracking and get somthing then its not in customs its in the canada post system. Also noticed that the usps tracking seemed to have skipped a few steps it should look like this
> 
> Delivered CANADA 08/15/11 11:33am
> Customs clearance CANADA 08/12/11 1:41pm
> processing complete
> Customs Clearance CANADA 08/12/11 1:35pm
> Processed Through Sort CANADA 08/12/11 1:35pm
> Facility
> Processed Through Sort ISC MIAMI FL (USPS) 08/10/11 1:39pm
> Facility
> That should be it for usps and then canada post takes over....your tracking has no customs clearance in it but it is in the canada post system. I would give them a call and atleast they can explain what the heck that msg means in there tracking. Maybe there was no address on it and usps just passed it on to canada post to figure it....???


I just got off the phone with Canada Post, they have no clue why the package went to the undeliverable mail office.:mmph: So I asked if they could just find the package and put the right address on it and ship it out. They said it would take up to another week to probably hear anything about why it wasn't delivered. Plus the sender would have to inquire about it. What a pain in the butt:faint:


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

justice123 said:


> I just got off the phone with Canada Post, they have no clue why the package went to the undeliverable mail office.:mmph: So I asked if they could just find the package and put the right address on it and ship it out. They said it would take up to another week to probably hear anything about why it wasn't delivered. Plus the sender would have to inquire about it. What a pain in the butt:faint:


Well atleast it didnt get seized thats good....Im sure the guys at atlantic would make a call for you to see what info they will supply to the sender. Im kinda curiouse myself as to see what really happened to this package along its journey to cause this. keep us updated.


----------



## justice123

I talked to Canada Post again. I called my local post office and she said to call the head office back. She said someone isn't doing their job. So I called back and they said the package was in Canada Posts possesion, so it made it through customs. That they put in a report to have the parcel delivered to me.

I also talked to Atlantic, they offered to check into it, but I said to wait to see if I see some progress by tomorrow. If not I will contact them. They'll check into it.


----------



## justice123

So I'm keeping my finger's crossed. Hope to receive it by early next week:suspicious:. Never had this many problem's in the past. Hope not to have anymore in the futureray2:


----------



## justice123

:yell:One other note. I'l be calling Canada Post everyday till I have the parcel in my hands. Time for them to get their act together. This run around is ridiculous. If the parcel was undeliverable it shouldn't have taken this long to find out.


----------



## justice123

Called Canada Post today talked to a supervisor, she said everything I was told the last two days, from the people at Canada post was wrong. She informed me that the Package would have to go to Nova Scotia since that is where the only Undeliverable mail service is located it will take at least 2 weeks to get to Nova Scotia. There they will open the package and look for an address inside, if nothing they will send it back to the sender. It could take another 6 weeks to be delivered. So the bottom line is the parcel made it through custom's no problem, but I'll still have to pay the price because there will be a charge for them to inspect and send the package back to me. Even though it's their mistake.:frusty:

I called Atlantic back they said they will look into it, but it could take another 30 days for them to hear anything back.:tsk:

I'm to the point of giving on cigar smoking, It's just not worth the hassle. If I could afford it, I would just have the stogies sent, pay the tax's and duties and not have to worry about all this BS:x.

Sorry about all the rant's:rant: But this is frustrating. I also told them I do not want my package torn apart, or opened. It made it through custom's. I have the tracking number, just put my address on it send it to me. I Paid good money for postage, it made it through custom's fine. Give me the parcel I paid for.:argue:


----------



## Shaz

Cytosol said:


> Thanks for pointing me in the right direction, Shaz!
> 
> I have one more question for fellow Canadians. I live in Alberta and there are several online stores within Canada that sell duty-free cigars because they are on a reservation. Does anyone know what the laws are for me ordering these cigars? Am I allowed to buy them and have them shipped here, or do I need a native status number?
> 
> I want to stay well within the confines of the law, so i'm wondering if anyone has done this without issue? Sorry this is a little bit off-topic, but i'm not sure where to ask without starting a new thread.
> 
> I'll be ordering from AC shortly and i'll let you all know how it goes.
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> Kampaigner, that's very kind of you! I live in Calgary, so thats a bit far. I will send you a PM when I have hit my 5 posts needed for newbies. Again, much appreciated!


No problem.
Just a word of caution. Please do not name the duty free sources on the open forums as they sell Cubans and posting Cuban cigar sources is the quickest way to get banned from this forum.
But to answer your question, go ahead and give em a try. No issues.


----------



## Oliver Silver

Hey Guys,

Just want give feedback as well.

After 7 successful orders I received a a confirmation from the customs my last order with Atlantic has been seized and destroyed...

I called AC they confirmed to me there were more seizures these days...

Anyways this sucks I has an order for a box of Tatuaje Esprit de Vérité and much more.. A nice 580$ order!

What can you do.... I'll smoke one to forget I guess.... And I'll keep my orders lower!


----------



## Kampaigner

Oliver Silver said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just want give feedback as well.
> 
> After 7 successful orders I received a a confirmation from the customs my last order with Atlantic has been seized and destroyed...
> 
> I called AC they confirmed to me there were more seizures these days...
> 
> Anyways this sucks I has an order for a box of Tatuaje Esprit de Vérité and much more.. A nice 580$ order!
> 
> What can you do.... I'll smoke one to forget I guess.... And I'll keep my orders lower!


Did AC offer to help out or anything or is it a too bad so sad kind of deal? I'm sure i know what the outcome was, I am simply just curious.


----------



## Oliver Silver

Kampaigner said:


> Did AC offer to help out or anything or is it a too bad so sad kind of deal? I'm sure i know what the outcome was, I am simply just curious.


They did'nt offer anything yet..

They mentionned that for the new orders they can take out the bands and boxes and ship as cigars with low value...

To be honest it's not their fault and they dont make more profit because it gort seized so I doubt they could do anything for me.

As mentionned many times in the forum its a gamble, and since I got greedy and made a big order I got caught for a big chunk... I think it was the biggest order I had made yet....

Anyways yeah I guess it's a a too bad so sad kind of deal...

Lucky I still have a shitload of backup smokes!


----------



## ShawnBC

Man, shitty times to order cigars online, I tell ya. I hear more and more stories of confiscation or busted packages!..


----------



## kmirsaeidi

Oliver Silver said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just want give feedback as well.
> 
> After 7 successful orders I received a a confirmation from the customs my last order with Atlantic has been seized and destroyed...
> 
> I called AC they confirmed to me there were more seizures these days...
> 
> Anyways this sucks I has an order for a box of Tatuaje Esprit de Vérité and much more.. A nice 580$ order!
> 
> What can you do.... I'll smoke one to forget I guess.... And I'll keep my orders lower!


I'm sorry to hear that,

I just put my first order with AC; then I got the email saying they can do the bands-off thing. My order is a small one, I rather have the bands on and try and skip all of the taxes.

What do you guys think? what are my chances?


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

Oliver Silver said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just want give feedback as well.
> 
> After 7 successful orders I received a a confirmation from the customs my last order with Atlantic has been seized and destroyed...
> 
> I called AC they confirmed to me there were more seizures these days...
> 
> Anyways this sucks I has an order for a box of Tatuaje Esprit de Vérité and much more.. A nice 580$ order!
> 
> What can you do.... I'll smoke one to forget I guess.... And I'll keep my orders lower!


eeeouch!!! 580 bucks that sucks man....I saw there new email about shipping but told em to ship normally. I hope my short story maduros get through unscathed. I bet theres a few customs officers smoking some sweet tat's tonight :smokin:


----------



## kmirsaeidi

Hey Cytosol, I'd very much appreciate a PM with the name/number of this place that you're talking about here. I can't send my own PMs yet.

I know of one place in Ontario, but it's not duty free for Canadian shipping addresses, it does have a duty free website for international destinations, but not for inside Canada.

If your guy has managed to find a way to sell duty free inside Canada; I'll probably smoke myself to heaven as soon as I get his contact info 

Let me know



Cytosol said:


> Thanks for pointing me in the right direction, Shaz!
> 
> I have one more question for fellow Canadians. I live in Alberta and there are several online stores within Canada that sell duty-free cigars because they are on a reservation. Does anyone know what the laws are for me ordering these cigars? Am I allowed to buy them and have them shipped here, or do I need a native status number?
> 
> I want to stay well within the confines of the law, so i'm wondering if anyone has done this without issue? Sorry this is a little bit off-topic, but i'm not sure where to ask without starting a new thread.
> 
> I'll be ordering from AC shortly and i'll let you all know how it goes.
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> Kampaigner, that's very kind of you! I live in Calgary, so thats a bit far. I will send you a PM when I have hit my 5 posts needed for newbies. Again, much appreciated!


----------



## Cytosol

I can't PM yet, but I will shoot one your way when I am able to. I won't mention the name of the company, since they ship all over north america. 

I'm going to place an order with AC today, but i'm a bit discouraged at some of these recent posts.. I might ask they remove the bands and just declare them. It's so rediculously cheap there, even paying taxes at 50% the value of the cigars, i'm still making out like a bandit!

I paid $18 for a single CAO X2 today at the cigar store, and AC has packs of 20 for $90. I'm happy they are at least willing to help us canadians out as much as they can..


----------



## elvisincanada

Oliver Silver
I am so sorry to hear that you lost your shipment. What about other sources like Cigar Place my stock is running low and I was thinking of ordering some even if it means paying duty as the prices here are shocking.


----------



## Vitulla

It is getting ridiculous. Lately I've been loading up family members when they go on vacation. Have cigars sent to their hotel and declare them, 50/per person
Its the only option left


----------



## justice123

kmirsaeidi said:


> I'm sorry to hear that,
> 
> I just put my first order with AC; then I got the email saying they can do the bands-off thing. My order is a small one, I rather have the bands on and try and skip all of the taxes.
> 
> What do you guys think? what are my chances?


The only problem I've had is Canada Post. The last one made it through custom's fine as far as I know. Still waiting for it to be delivered. I usually keep it to one or two box's. I think your chance's are 50/50 right now. I haven't seen so many getting busted all of sudden lately since I joined this forum.

The sign that their cracking down is if you look at the Canada Post tracking website, you will notice a new add on about how parcel's taking longer due to secondary inspection. Canada Post told me custom's is getting a lot tighter from now on. I am going to try another order from AC in soon, and have it shipped their usual way. If this order has any problems, I'm pretty much done ordering from AC. I'll try and find an alternative.

Good luck with your order:tu


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

justice123 said:


> The only problem I've had is Canada Post. The last one made it through custom's fine as far as I know. Still waiting for it to be delivered. I usually keep it to one or two box's. I think your chance's are 50/50 right now. I haven't seen so many getting busted all of sudden lately since I joined this forum.
> 
> The sign that their cracking down is if you look at the Canada Post tracking website, you will notice a new add on about how parcel's taking longer due to secondary inspection. Canada Post told me custom's is getting a lot tighter from now on. I am going to try another order from AC in soon, and have it shipped their usual way. If this order has any problems, I'm pretty much done ordering from AC. I'll try and find an alternative.
> 
> Good luck with your order:tu


 I think your a little better off than 50/50...without taking the time to flip through all the posts in this thread it seems like a very small handfull of seized....only 2 that I could find ( I may of missed some). I have made alot of orders through a few of the companys listed and have never had any problems (knock on wood). It would be interesting to see the actual number sent and the actual number seized or taxed.


----------



## HWiebe

CiGaR_SlAyEr said:


> I think your a little better off than 50/50...without taking the time to flip through all the posts in this thread it seems like a very small handfull of seized....only 2 that I could find ( I may of missed some). I have made alot of orders through a few of the companys listed and have never had any problems (knock on wood). It would be interesting to see the actual number sent and the actual number seized or taxed.


I believe the sudden onset of the seasure is what is so alarming. They have only been happening recently.


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

HWiebe said:


> I believe the sudden onset of the seasure is what is so alarming. They have only been happening recently.


 True enough the total loss of the package sucks....I'd still rather take the chance doing it this way then pay 2 or 3 times as much to buy in Canada. It just makes you feel like your getting ripped off. Gonna have to start smuggling cigars across the border like the ol prohibition days because of our countrys stupid tobacco laws....very sad


----------



## justice123

CiGaR_SlAyEr said:


> I think your a little better off than 50/50...without taking the time to flip through all the posts in this thread it seems like a very small handfull of seized....only 2 that I could find ( I may of missed some). I have made alot of orders through a few of the companys listed and have never had any problems (knock on wood). It would be interesting to see the actual number sent and the actual number seized or taxed.


There are more seizure's, but many of them aren't a part of this forum. So we don't hear about those.

Rob Told me they have seen a lot more seizure's for his Canadian customer's recently, thats why their offereing the alternative of having them bundled and band removed, we'll still pay duty/tax's but it will be on a much smaller value. But we can be sure the cigar's will get through.

It's just recent that Custom's started cracking down a lot harder.


----------



## justice123

I hope the recent seizure's are just a fluke. I'm hoping we can all go back to getting our parcel's hassle free again. 

To everyone who has order's in, Good luck


----------



## justice123

CiGaR_SlAyEr said:


> True enough the total loss of the package sucks....I'd still rather take the chance doing it this way then pay 2 or 3 times as much to buy in Canada. It just makes you feel like your getting ripped off. Gonna have to start smuggling cigars across the border like the ol prohibition days because of our countrys stupid tobacco laws....very sad


That's one of the option's I'm looking at, trying to find someone, that travel's to the US, hopefully they can pick some cigar's up. It's absolutley crazy:crazy: what we have to do to have a decent cigar.


----------



## HWiebe

There is a Broker just outside the Pembina border crossing that accepts and signs for packages you have mailed to her. She catalogs it and store's it in her warehouse. Then you go visit her and pick up your package. I'm told her rate is $5 a package regardless if it's a pallet or a letter. That way it's all legal and if you spend 48 hours in the US you can bring back 50 cigars per person duty free.


----------



## Vitulla

HWiebe said:


> There is a Broker just outside the Pembina border crossing that accepts and signs for packages you have mailed to her. She catalogs it and store's it in her warehouse. Then you go visit her and pick up your package. I'm told her rate is $5 a package regardless if it's a pallet or a letter. That way it's all legal and if you spend 48 hours in the US you can bring back 50 cigars per person duty free.


 Not Sure where your at, but most ups stores right across the border will accept packages for you and hold them for pickup. I'm in Montreal a d use Freeport forwarding. 3$ a package, 1 km from the Lacolle border. I use it for all my packages, never used it for cigars though. If I have to stay 48 hrs, I usually ship direct to the hotel in staying at, usually with little or no fee


----------



## Wills

Package arrived today from CigarPlace. No duties, no damage, absolutely perfect!

Package marked as cigars.


----------



## kmirsaeidi

Wills said:


> Package arrived today from CigarPlace. No duties, no damage, absolutely perfect!
> 
> Package marked as cigars.


Marked as cigars and no duties? how does that work?


----------



## Wills

kmirsaeidi said:


> Marked as cigars and no duties? how does that work?


When you can receive PM's I'll share how it worked out. It was really lucky to be honest, combined with great customer service from Cigarplace.

I don't want to discuss things on a public forum.


----------



## waylman

I just received a small order from CigarPlace (9 cigars) with no taxes/duty. PM me if you want the details.


----------



## littlemanb

Hi There..New to cigars and new to joining the site..Have read a lot and learned a lot..Thanks..

I have some experience with retailers that ship to Canada..I'll share the best of my experiences below;

#1) Bucanerocigars.com--Robert Spoden owns this small boutique cigar company.Excellent cigars and excellent shipping prices..GREAT COMPANY TO DEAL WITH! You can call Robert directly..They are happy to ship to Canada..Have used many times..You can buy samplers, singles, bundles etc.

#2) cigarking.com--Deal with Gary Spahr, very professional, lots of stock (singles, bundles or 5 packs) and they ship to Canada..Multiple shipping orders equals better rates..Best to call for orders..Problems when on-line ordering to Canada.

#3) indulgecigars.com--This is a small cigar shop and on-line retailer..Happy to ship to Canada..Purchase singles, boxes or make your own box..You can call Todd (the owner) directly..he is a great guy to deal with..Nice selection of cigars and prices..

#4) slipperyrockcigars.com--Have only spoken to the owner directly but at the time (a few months ago) he was happy to ship to Canada..I have not used them yet but will try within the next few months..Nice selection on-line but he would prefer that you call your order in so everyone is CLEAR on the order amount and process... 

These are the retailers that I have had the best success with..My definition of success equals; customer service, cigar mixing and matching, shipping experience and return policies..But always call to confirm your order so there is no mix ups..All of these retailers appreciate the call to order..

I've used each of these retailers on and off over the past 2 years..The most recent August 2011..

Hope this helps..I'm sure that I will be calling on some of your assistance down the road..

Regards, Mark...


----------



## justice123

kmirsaeidi said:


> Marked as cigars and no duties? how does that work?


Before I found out about AC, I ordered from a cigar place that did eveything by the book. Some order's got dinged, some didn't.

The other thing the reason it's so strange about the sudden rash of seizure's, is Custom's use to slap on duties/tax's if they opened a package and found out the parcel was labled differently, giving the recipient the option to pay the Dutie's/tax's, or send it back to the sender. Now they have started just seiziing them.


----------



## justice123

I also think it's the size of the order, bigger order's stand out more. Rob said he noticed the bigger order's get grabbed more often. The bigger order's stand out. Rob said that they suggest people order just a few box or two, since the parcel seems to get through a lot better.


----------



## littlemanb

All great advice...


----------



## Vitulla

thanks for the list @littlemanb will definitely check the links out


----------



## littlemanb

No problem...Too bad the cost of cigars are so high in Canada! I'd love to be able to purchase them here..


----------



## lebz

All great advice

I got my replacement Humidor Today and Customs went through it.. took it right out of the packaging. They didn't do this a month ago

Anyways go have a smoke!


----------



## Tarks

HWiebe said:


> There is a Broker just outside the Pembina border crossing that accepts and signs for packages you have mailed to her. She catalogs it and store's it in her warehouse. Then you go visit her and pick up your package. I'm told her rate is $5 a package regardless if it's a pallet or a letter. That way it's all legal and if you spend 48 hours in the US you can bring back 50 cigars per person duty free.


If it's Pembina Parcel Service you are referring to then I can vouch for them. I have been using them for years. FYI, if it's a pallet they charge more than $5. Last quote I got from them was $20 for a shipment that arrives on a pallet.


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

Maybe a theory here ppl on why AC packages are seeming to get stopped more than CP. I noticed by checking my tracking today that AC packages go through the ville du st larent customs facility while it appears CP go through Windsor. Maybe the bigger Windsor sort facility has alot more traffic giving you better odds not to get caught by the random check. Im just going off an older CP tracking number and it appears thats where it crossed but I could be wrong because alot of the info isnt there anymore. If anyone has a more detailed CP tracking saying where it went through please prove me wrong.


----------



## kmirsaeidi

Tarks said:


> If it's Pembina Parcel Service you are referring to then I can vouch for them. I have been using them for years. FYI, if it's a pallet they charge more than $5. Last quote I got from them was $20 for a shipment that arrives on a pallet.


For folks in Ontario try cbiusa.


----------



## justice123

I contacted Canada Post again. They said they are going to check into it further. The only problem is they may open the package.They told me the address the sender put on was wrong, plus it wasn't expresspost. All my other parcel's have been expresspost with the tracking.. So I am going to contact AC. 

I'll try AC one more time in a few weeks, have it delivered their usual way. If it has any problems, I'll use another vendor.


----------



## Shaz

littlemanb said:


> Hi There..New to cigars and new to joining the site..Have read a lot and learned a lot..Thanks..
> 
> I have some experience with retailers that ship to Canada..I'll share the best of my experiences below;
> 
> #1) Bucanerocigars.com--Robert Spoden owns this small boutique cigar company.Excellent cigars and excellent shipping prices..GREAT COMPANY TO DEAL WITH! You can call Robert directly..They are happy to ship to Canada..Have used many times..You can buy samplers, singles, bundles etc.
> 
> #2) cigarking.com--Deal with Gary Spahr, very professional, lots of stock (singles, bundles or 5 packs) and they ship to Canada..Multiple shipping orders equals better rates..Best to call for orders..Problems when on-line ordering to Canada.
> 
> #3) indulgecigars.com--This is a small cigar shop and on-line retailer..Happy to ship to Canada..Purchase singles, boxes or make your own box..You can call Todd (the owner) directly..he is a great guy to deal with..Nice selection of cigars and prices..
> 
> #4) slipperyrockcigars.com--Have only spoken to the owner directly but at the time (a few months ago) he was happy to ship to Canada..I have not used them yet but will try within the next few months..Nice selection on-line but he would prefer that you call your order in so everyone is CLEAR on the order amount and process...
> 
> These are the retailers that I have had the best success with..My definition of success equals; customer service, cigar mixing and matching, shipping experience and return policies..But always call to confirm your order so there is no mix ups..All of these retailers appreciate the call to order..
> 
> I've used each of these retailers on and off over the past 2 years..The most recent August 2011..
> 
> Hope this helps..I'm sure that I will be calling on some of your assistance down the road..
> 
> Regards, Mark...


Hey Mark. Great post! This is truly good news, assuming all of the above will play ball. Bump for you for practically doubling our options out there.
PM coming your way.

Edit: Damn, can't PM you just yet.


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

littlemanb said:


> Hi There..New to cigars and new to joining the site..Have read a lot and learned a lot..Thanks..
> 
> I have some experience with retailers that ship to Canada..I'll share the best of my experiences below;
> 
> #1) Bucanerocigars.com--Robert Spoden owns this small boutique cigar company.Excellent cigars and excellent shipping prices..GREAT COMPANY TO DEAL WITH! You can call Robert directly..They are happy to ship to Canada..Have used many times..You can buy samplers, singles, bundles etc.
> 
> #2) cigarking.com--Deal with Gary Spahr, very professional, lots of stock (singles, bundles or 5 packs) and they ship to Canada..Multiple shipping orders equals better rates..Best to call for orders..Problems when on-line ordering to Canada.
> 
> #3) indulgecigars.com--This is a small cigar shop and on-line retailer..Happy to ship to Canada..Purchase singles, boxes or make your own box..You can call Todd (the owner) directly..he is a great guy to deal with..Nice selection of cigars and prices..
> 
> #4) slipperyrockcigars.com--Have only spoken to the owner directly but at the time (a few months ago) he was happy to ship to Canada..I have not used them yet but will try within the next few months..Nice selection on-line but he would prefer that you call your order in so everyone is CLEAR on the order amount and process...
> 
> These are the retailers that I have had the best success with..My definition of success equals; customer service, cigar mixing and matching, shipping experience and return policies..But always call to confirm your order so there is no mix ups..All of these retailers appreciate the call to order..
> 
> I've used each of these retailers on and off over the past 2 years..The most recent August 2011..
> 
> Hope this helps..I'm sure that I will be calling on some of your assistance down the road..
> 
> Regards, Mark...


 Agreed....damn good info there. Sent out some emails to some of these guys waiting for a reply. Assuming there website inventory is accurate they carry some sticks that our usual places never have in stock.

Rep added also :rockon:


----------



## littlemanb

Just a heads up..Some may not say they deliver to Canada via e-mail (if you get my drift)..A phone call works the best..

Just my 2 USA cents worth, (or is that now a loonie..)

Regards, Mark..


----------



## Kampaigner

I'll be calling tomorrow. I just got nailed on an AC order. Can you say siezed!


----------



## littlemanb

Thanks guys for all of the positive feedback...Could you do me a favour? If you do use any of the companies that I've recommended, do you think that you could let me know how your orders/dealings went..I just want to make sure that they stay on my recommendation list..

Thanks Guys! I hope your orders all go well!

Regards, Mark..


----------



## justice123

Kampaigner said:


> I'll be calling tomorrow. I just got nailed on an AC order. Can you say siezed!


When was the parcel seized? The last few days?

I've checked out the sites posted by littlemanb, some look promising.


----------



## justice123

littlemanb said:


> Hi There..New to cigars and new to joining the site..Have read a lot and learned a lot..Thanks..
> 
> I have some experience with retailers that ship to Canada..I'll share the best of my experiences below;
> 
> #1) Bucanerocigars.com--Robert Spoden owns this small boutique cigar company.Excellent cigars and excellent shipping prices..GREAT COMPANY TO DEAL WITH! You can call Robert directly..They are happy to ship to Canada..Have used many times..You can buy samplers, singles, bundles etc.
> 
> #2) cigarking.com--Deal with Gary Spahr, very professional, lots of stock (singles, bundles or 5 packs) and they ship to Canada..Multiple shipping orders equals better rates..Best to call for orders..Problems when on-line ordering to Canada.
> 
> #3) indulgecigars.com--This is a small cigar shop and on-line retailer..Happy to ship to Canada..Purchase singles, boxes or make your own box..You can call Todd (the owner) directly..he is a great guy to deal with..Nice selection of cigars and prices..
> 
> #4) slipperyrockcigars.com--Have only spoken to the owner directly but at the time (a few months ago) he was happy to ship to Canada..I have not used them yet but will try within the next few months..Nice selection on-line but he would prefer that you call your order in so everyone is CLEAR on the order amount and process...
> 
> These are the retailers that I have had the best success with..My definition of success equals; customer service, cigar mixing and matching, shipping experience and return policies..But always call to confirm your order so there is no mix ups..All of these retailers appreciate the call to order..
> 
> I've used each of these retailers on and off over the past 2 years..The most recent August 2011..
> 
> Hope this helps..I'm sure that I will be calling on some of your assistance down the road..
> 
> Regards, Mark...


Thanks for the new sites to check out.:smile:


----------



## justice123

I want to place another order with AC after the labour day holiday, but getting a little nervous.:-|


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

justice123 said:


> I want to place another order with AC after the labour day holiday, but getting a little nervous.:-|


Maybe this will calm the nerves :smile:

Customs clearance processing complete
August 24, 2011, 4:24 pm 
CANADA 
International Parcels

Processed Through Sort Facility
August 24, 2011, 12:41 pm 
CANADA

Customs Clearance
August 24, 2011, 12:41 pm 
CANADA

Processed Through Sort Facility
August 23, 2011, 11:46 am 
ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS)

Arrived at Sort Facility
August 23, 2011, 11:39 am 
ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS)

New smokes friday!! :bounce:


----------



## Kampaigner

Here's mine.



You were looking for
Tracking Numbers: CJ455697953US



We found
Tracking Number

CJ455697953US

Please note that this is the most up-to-date information available in our system. Our telephone agents have access to the same information presented here.

Product Type: International Parcel


Some items may be delayed if held by customs for additional inspection. Canada Post has no information on specific items awaiting customs inspection. Once an item clears customs, it is handed over to Canada Post for delivery. Delivery time depends on the product and the distance to its destination.

Date : 2011/08/15
Time : 14:39
Location : VILLE ST-LAURENT
Description : International item arrived in Canada and will be reviewed by Customs
Retail Location :
Signatory Name :
Date : 2011/08/12
Time : 21:42
Location :
Description : International item mailed in origin country
Retail Location :
Signatory Name :
Date :
Time : 18:28
Location :
Description : International item processed in origin country
Retail Location :
Signatory Name :
Date : 2011/08/13
Time : 19:00
Location :
Description : International item has left the origin country and is en route to Canada
Retail Location :
Signatory Name :
Date : 2011/08/15
Time : 14:39
Location : VILLE ST-LAURENT
Description : International item arrived in Canada and will be reviewed by Customs
Retail Location :
Signatory Name :

Im thinking I gots pinched. C'est La Vie:faint:


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

Kampaigner said:


> Here's mine.
> 
> You were looking for
> Tracking Numbers: CJ455697953US
> 
> We found
> Tracking Number
> 
> CJ455697953US
> 
> Please note that this is the most up-to-date information available in our system. Our telephone agents have access to the same information presented here.
> 
> Product Type: International Parcel
> 
> Some items may be delayed if held by customs for additional inspection. Canada Post has no information on specific items awaiting customs inspection. Once an item clears customs, it is handed over to Canada Post for delivery. Delivery time depends on the product and the distance to its destination.
> 
> Date : 2011/08/15
> Time : 14:39
> Location : VILLE ST-LAURENT
> Description : International item arrived in Canada and will be reviewed by Customs
> Retail Location :
> Signatory Name :
> Date : 2011/08/12
> Time : 21:42
> Location :
> Description : International item mailed in origin country
> Retail Location :
> Signatory Name :
> Date :
> Time : 18:28
> Location :
> Description : International item processed in origin country
> Retail Location :
> Signatory Name :
> Date : 2011/08/13
> Time : 19:00
> Location :
> Description : International item has left the origin country and is en route to Canada
> Retail Location :
> Signatory Name :
> Date : 2011/08/15
> Time : 14:39
> Location : VILLE ST-LAURENT
> Description : International item arrived in Canada and will be reviewed by Customs
> Retail Location :
> Signatory Name :
> 
> Im thinking I gots pinched. C'est La Vie:faint:


Ya there doesnt seem to be many updates there after customs...I refer to my earlier post and say it may be where it's crossing. A less busier sort facility may look closer at more packages while the busier facility is more worried about keeping things going. Havent seen anyone getting nabbed using CP?? I just put one in with them after my atlantic order cleared. That will be my last one for awhile due to storage space but I will post the results of its adventure through customs. Let us know what happens with yours im interested in seeing how it works out.


----------



## Kampaigner

Will do.


----------



## Bunner

I had one sit in "customs" for 5 days. it wasnt actually sitting there though it was just enroute... next thing i knew it was at my door.


----------



## Shaz

I never really bought into this theory, but in light of all the crap that's been coming down lately, maybe there is some thruth to this.
Rumor has it that ordering during the summer is the worst time because there are a lot of part timers and students hired to fill in all of the holidays that the regulars are taking. These noobs are keeners and want to make an impression so they are more actively looking for suspect parcels.
Who knows, but just throwing it out there.:bolt:


----------



## francone13

Shaz said:


> I never really bought into this theory, but in light of all the crap that's been coming down lately, maybe there is some thruth to this.
> Rumor has it that ordering during the summer is the worst time because there are a lot of part timers and students hired to fill in all of the holidays that the regulars are taking. These noobs are keeners and want to make an impression so they are more actively looking for suspect parcels.
> Who knows, but just throwing it out there.:bolt:


This could be true. But what I dont understand is why has it been all of AC orders getting seized and not CP?


----------



## Shaz

francone13 said:


> This could be true. But what I dont understand is why has it been all of AC orders getting seized and not CP?


Possibly sheer volume. AC gets most of our business it seems, so the odds are greater. FYI, I did get dinged on a shipment from a BOTL a month ago. I think the only reason the parcel was not seized is that the description was written so badly that it was impossible to read it. So they couldn't claim that it was improperly declared. This might be a good work around.


----------



## Cytosol

I ordered from AC a few days ago. I just got an email stating that an unusual number of packages destined for Canada are being seized and they are working with customs to reach a resolution (whatever that means). They offered the option to ship as they regularly do and risk it being seized (they would offer no refunds for this) or they can remove the bands from the cigars and declare them appropriately.

The order was only for around $100, and even if they declare the value at $50, i'm only looking at around $25 for duty. I will still be getting these cigars for dirt cheap, so I am happy doing it this way. I will let you all know how this goes.


----------



## Wills

Cytosol said:


> I ordered from AC a few days ago. I just got an email stating that an unusual number of packages destined for Canada are being seized and they are working with customs to reach a resolution (whatever that means). They offered the option to ship as they regularly do and risk it being seized (they would offer no refunds for this) or they can remove the bands from the cigars and declare them appropriately.
> 
> The order was only for around $100, and even if they declare the value at $50, i'm only looking at around $25 for duty. I will still be getting these cigars for dirt cheap, so I am happy doing it this way. I will let you all know how this goes.


How did you come up with $25 in duties?

In canada it's a 250% tax.


----------



## Cytosol

250% tax? I thought it was only 56% or something?


----------



## HWiebe

Cytosol said:


> 250% tax? I thought it was only 56% or something?


I phoned Canada customs and he did the math for me which ended up being roughly 250% of the declared value. Yup. Oh Canada....


----------



## justice123

Cytosol said:


> 250% tax? I thought it was only 56% or something?


The last time I went to the Canada Customs website it said a box of cigar's was taxed 56% on the value. :banghead:

I am going to get the phone number and call Customs directly and ask them what all the fee's are for cigar's. Single's and boxed. Since if the cigar's start getting seized. If we can do the other option AC give's, then we will have a clue on what exactly we will be paying:noidea:.

This is what I feel Canadian tax's do to us:spank:.


----------



## justice123

HWiebe said:


> I phoned Canada customs and he did the math for me which ended up being roughly 250% of the declared value. Yup. Oh Canada....


You must of just posted as I was writing my post:yo:.

250% WOW!! That is just pure robbery. Freedom my butt.

If anyone thinks the amount of tax's we pay is because of our great health care, it's far from it.

"We have seen a slow and steady decline in what we would all now agree is a deeply troubled health-care system," Dr. Jeffrey Turnbull told about 300 physician delegates who have converged on St. John's for the organization's annual general council meeting.

Read more: http://www.canada.com/health/doctor+slams+deeply+troubled+Canadian+health+system/5296387/story.html#ixzz1W6Dba5zM


This a an exerpt of a story just recently written. So we are not getting what we pay for in these crazy tax's. The only reason for the tax's we pay is pure greed and waste. ​


----------



## justice123

This something I found online. tried to post from a website but it wouldn't fit on the page


----------



## horseshoe

^ whoops


----------



## Wills

justice123 said:


> You must of just posted as I was writing my post:yo:.
> 
> 250% WOW!! That is just pure robbery. Freedom my butt.
> 
> If anyone thinks the amount of tax's we pay is because of our great health care, it's far from it.
> 
> "We have seen a slow and steady decline in what we would all now agree is a deeply troubled health-care system," Dr. Jeffrey Turnbull told about 300 physician delegates who have converged on St. John's for the organization's annual general council meeting.
> 
> Read more: http://www.canada.com/health/doctor+slams+deeply+troubled+Canadian+health+system/5296387/story.html#ixzz1W6Dba5zM
> 
> 
> This a an exerpt of a story just recently written. So we are not getting what we pay for in these crazy tax's. The only reason for the tax's we pay is pure greed and waste. ​


Welcome to Canada brother.

They can charge anywhere from 100% to 250%, usually somewhere in the middle around 170%. It's enough to make your sticks from the states ~$10 smokes. Pretty rough.

Once you use these forums for 5 days and have 30 posts you'll be able to PM. You can definitely receive some help then from the regulars who order from down south.


----------



## Frodo

Just thought I'd let folks know I'm 2 for 2 this summer, Granted my deliveries are 30 sticks or less and come sans box but it's working so far...


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

Well my latest AC order came in safe and sound today. The only sour note on it was they screwed up one of the items on it and sent me the wrong thing :mmph:. See what there gonna do about that compensation wise. Before the order was shipped I sent em an email detailing how CP ships and it seems like they listened because it shipped the same way. Just thought id pass this on to anyone who is interested....anyways have a good friday


----------



## Bunner

I'M 3 for 3 all less than 25-30 cigars.


----------



## francone13

looks like small orders are getting trough fine....even tho your paying pretty much the same amount for shipping for small orders I think this is the safer way to go


----------



## justice123

Most of my order's have been small too, a bundle or one box. Most of my order's came through with no problem, except the one that is still sitting at the undeliverable mail office. That one I have kind of written off. It seems when I contact Canada Post, I get all different answer's:neutral:.


----------



## justice123

CiGaR_SlAyEr said:


> Well my latest AC order came in safe and sound today. The only sour note on it was they screwed up one of the items on it and sent me the wrong thing :mmph:. See what there gonna do about that compensation wise. Before the order was shipped I sent em an email detailing how CP ships and it seems like they listened because it shipped the same way. Just thought id pass this on to anyone who is interested....anyways have a good friday


Great new's.:whoo: Enjoy the smoke's:smoke: The more that get through the more at ease it is to place another order.


----------



## littlemanb

Does anyone have any experience with thecigarstore.com?

Regards, Mark


----------



## Kampaigner

Well I just placed an order with Slippery Rock cigars. They were awesome to talk with and great customer service.

We'll see how things go from here now lol.


----------



## littlemanb

Great! Let me know how it goes..

Mark..


----------



## Cadillac

Just an FYI here guys, but it's pretty well an excepted fact not to order during the Summer because of the eager replacements that come in during the Summer to fill holiday times.

I've ordered during the Summer myself as well tho.

What one vendor does is sends the pkg as something other than what the contents is. I believe this is grounds for confiscation. I'll still be ordering through conventional means, but will wait for a month or so.


----------



## Cytosol

I would excpect that ordering during December is probably the best. Even though your shipment might take longer, they are probably way too busy to check all the packages for contents.


----------



## zabhatton

hey i wanna order online but Atlantic seems to be faltering and is also more expensive than other websites if anyone could help me find a better website or better yet how to order from another website please please please pm me thank you


----------



## waylman

zabhatton said:


> hey i wanna order online but Atlantic seems to be faltering and is also more expensive than other websites if anyone could help me find a better website or better yet how to order from another website please please please pm me thank you


I think you need more posts before anyone can PM you. Check out cigarplace.biz. I ordered from them recently with no problems.


----------



## Cytosol

I don't think the problem is with Atlantic as much as with customs. No matter where you order from, you are going to have a chance of getting seized. From my interactions with AC, they seem to be a really good company to deal with, and I haven't seen anyone else with significantly lower prices as of yet.

My order shows that it's passed through customs as of 11:22 last night! So that's a good sign.. it's at "Passed through sort facility" so I assume it's headed my way now. I'm just not sure how much I owe on this package. I guess the most it can be at 250% is $70 (They declared it at $30).. That's a lot of money, but it's pretty sad to say i'm STILL saving money versus buying locally.

Im coming to the realization that this hobby is going to be expensive no matter what, so I will have to just limit myself to once or twice a month, which is a good thing in itself!


----------



## zabhatton

yah its bad i baught la traviata divino for 15 here thinking its not bad and online everyone seems to get it for 5 in the us. but famous smoke, thompsons and such seem to have more variety in samplers and boxes for better prices and also more selection too bad its not for canada


----------



## Shaz

Thought I would update the list with the new vendors that littlemanb had posted. Anybody using these guys, please post your experience so we can all share.

*Confirmed Canadian friendly shippers:
*Atlanticcigar.com
Taboocigars.com
Lynn Cigars
Seriouscigars 
Cigarplace.biz
Cigar Cellar (website is down. Call or email. Stock same as cigar.com)
Casa Gomez Cigars (3 order history, one of which was a problem)

*Will ship to Canada by the rules:*
Cheap Humidors
Holts
Famous/Monster

*Maybe:*
Costaricacigarstore.com 
Southside Cigars
Mr Bundles
Highlands Cigar

*littlemanb's picks*

#1) Bucanerocigars.com--Robert Spoden owns this small boutique cigar company.Excellent cigars and excellent shipping prices..GREAT COMPANY TO DEAL WITH! You can call Robert directly..They are happy to ship to Canada..Have used many times..You can buy samplers, singles, bundles etc.

#2) cigarking.com--Deal with Gary Spahr, very professional, lots of stock (singles, bundles or 5 packs) and they ship to Canada..Multiple shipping orders equals better rates..Best to call for orders..Problems when on-line ordering to Canada.

#3) indulgecigars.com--This is a small cigar shop and on-line retailer..Happy to ship to Canada..Purchase singles, boxes or make your own box..You can call Todd (the owner) directly..he is a great guy to deal with..Nice selection of cigars and prices..

#4) slipperyrockcigars.com--Have only spoken to the owner directly but at the time (a few months ago) he was happy to ship to Canada..I have not used them yet but will try within the next few months..Nice selection on-line but he would prefer that you call your order in so everyone is CLEAR on the order amount and process...


----------



## littlemanb

Thanks SHAZ, for taking the time to update everyone! 

Regards,Mark..


----------



## Shaz

littlemanb said:


> Thanks SHAZ, for taking the time to update everyone!
> 
> Regards,Mark..


Just cut and paste. 
You did most of the leg work Mark.
Thanks again for that.


----------



## justice123

Cytosol said:


> I don't think the problem is with Atlantic as much as with customs. No matter where you order from, you are going to have a chance of getting seized. From my interactions with AC, they seem to be a really good company to deal with, and I haven't seen anyone else with significantly lower prices as of yet.
> 
> My order shows that it's passed through customs as of 11:22 last night! So that's a good sign.. it's at "Passed through sort facility" so I assume it's headed my way now. I'm just not sure how much I owe on this package. I guess the most it can be at 250% is $70 (They declared it at $30).. That's a lot of money, but it's pretty sad to say i'm STILL saving money versus buying locally.
> 
> Im coming to the realization that this hobby is going to be expensive no matter what, so I will have to just limit myself to once or twice a month, which is a good thing in itself!


So you opted for AC's alternative? No box or band and bundled? 
Plus you are correct, even if you have to pay the 70 dollars it is still cheaper than buying here. Let us know how it goes, I've heard of many passing through no Duties. So I hope thats the case for you to.
Good luck:nod:


----------



## zabhatton

hey, i want to place an order from cigar place.biz can someone pm me details of how i should instruct them to process the shipping because they said they will adhere to specific shipping instructions. so i wanna know what i should tell them to do. thaks


----------



## MurdaZ

Wills said:


> Package arrived today from CigarPlace. No duties, no damage, absolutely perfect!
> 
> Package marked as cigars.


i would love to know if its possible or if anyone can let me know

ste*UNDERSCORE*jai*AT*hotmail*DOT*com


----------



## Kampaigner

Well I now have two birds in the air. One from Slippery Rock and I just placed one with Cigarking. I will update as soon as these bad boys land.


----------



## littlemanb

Did you call your order in?

Please, let us know your experience..

Regards, Mark..


----------



## Cytosol

I'm happy to say my order arrived today. Picked it up at the local canada post outlet and didn't owe any duties.

The package was clearly marked "cigar samples" but I assume the value was so low that customs didn't care. Either that, or I will maybe see a bill in the mail? I'm going to wait a couple weeks to be sure before I place another order with AC. They took 3 business days to arrive which is great (ordered on Aug 26th). 

Now it's time to light one of these bad boys up!


----------



## littlemanb

Let us know what your cigar order consisted of..

don't leave us hanging!

Regards, Mark..

PS: As for duties, CC won't send a bill..You are either charged duties at the time they locate the cigars or you're not..So you are safe and sound my friend!

ENJOY!!


----------



## Vitulla

just got a glimpse of hope. Will try and make an order from atlantic in a few weeks


----------



## Cytosol

I got 5 of each:

Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 Robusto 
Acid Blondie Belicoso
Aruto Fuente Hemmingway Short Story


So far i've smoked exclusively only cubans, and only a few different kinds, so this is my first peek into cigars from other countries. I'm going to try one in a bit! Can't wait.

Again, I think AC is a great company to deal with, and this won't be the last time I order from them. I think smaller orders (maybe $200 max) is the way to go, and don't buy entire boxes from them. I don't think customs minds these small orders, but when they see boxes of cigars, they might start to get picky.


----------



## Kampaigner

littlemanb said:


> Did you call your order in?
> 
> Please, let us know your experience..
> 
> Regards, Mark..


Both orders were called in, and they were great to deal with. I will update once again when they arrive.


----------



## justice123

Cytosol said:


> I'm happy to say my order arrived today. Picked it up at the local canada post outlet and didn't owe any duties.
> 
> The package was clearly marked "cigar samples" but I assume the value was so low that customs didn't care. Either that, or I will maybe see a bill in the mail? I'm going to wait a couple weeks to be sure before I place another order with AC. They took 3 business days to arrive which is great (ordered on Aug 26th).
> 
> Now it's time to light one of these bad boys up!


Yah you are free and clear as far as any charge's go.eace: Great new's and the shipping was very fast. I usually have to wait 6-8 business days. I am waiting till after the holiday to place an order. I figure all the temps at custom's will be back to school.

I guess I really haven't had a problem with Custom's. My problem has been with Canada Post. I have to wait till Sept 13th if I don't receive my parcel mailed on July 21st. I'm suppose to call them back. So we'll see. After this next order I'm done for a bit, as my budget will be done when it comes to smoke's.

Good to hear the smoke's came in untouched:clap2:. 
Before I heard about AC, I use to order from a few other vendor's 3 out of 4 came through duty free. They were all clearly marked cigars. The only order that had duty put on was a big order. So it does look like if we order a bundle or a box or a sampler, it will be left alone.

Good to hear you got your smoke's. Enjoy:dude:


----------



## jmatman

zabhatton said:


> hey, i want to place an order from cigar place.biz can someone pm me details of how i should instruct them to process the shipping because they said they will adhere to specific shipping instructions. so i wanna know what i should tell them to do. thaks


 Hello guys,

Same thing here, I ordered some Camacho Corojos Churchill from CP and they sent me an email asking for shipping instructions, what should I tell them? can someone pls pm the details. Last order I placed was with AC and it arrived quick and safe (no duties) but after reading about all those seized packages I decided to give CP a try.

Thanks


----------



## Wills

jmatman said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Same thing here, I ordered some Camacho Corojos Churchill from CP and they sent me an email asking for shipping instructions, what should I tell them? can someone pls pm the details. Last order I placed was with AC and it arrived quick and safe (no duties) but after reading about all those seized packages I decided to give CP a try.
> 
> Thanks


No one is going to be able to be able to send you a PM until you have 30 posts and have been a member for 5 days.

Last time I ordered from them, I just asked them to "send it as they usually do". They marked the package as cigars, but somehow I avoided duties. Pretty lucky.


----------



## kmirsaeidi

Wills said:


> No one is going to be able to be able to send you a PM until you have 30 posts and have been a member for 5 days.
> 
> Last time I ordered from them, I just asked them to "send it as they usually do". They marked the package as cigars, but somehow I avoided duties. Pretty lucky.


But I could send a PM right after 10 post and 5 days of membership, I actually sent you a PM Wills a few days back.


----------



## kmirsaeidi

kmirsaeidi said:


> But I could send a PM right after 10 post and 5 days of membership, I actually sent you a PM Wills a few days back.


never mind, I take it back, please write that off to my low IQ score


----------



## jmatman

Wills said:


> No one is going to be able to be able to send you a PM until you have 30 posts and have been a member for 5 days.
> 
> Last time I ordered from them, I just asked them to "send it as they usually do". They marked the package as cigars, but somehow I avoided duties. Pretty lucky.


 Thanks for the info, I think I'll do the same.


----------



## Wills

jmatman said:


> Thanks for the info, I think I'll do the same.


I wouldn't do it again to be honest, I think it's too risky.

Personally I would rather receive the package duty free, or not at all. If you placed a $40 order,the duties would be $100, which to me is NEVER going to be worth it and I'd just rather try again.


----------



## jmatman

Wills said:


> I wouldn't do it again to be honest, I think it's too risky.
> 
> Personally I would rather receive the package duty free, or not at all. If you placed a $40 order,the duties would be $100, which to me is NEVER going to be worth it and I'd just rather try again.


 $100 of duties on a $40 package!!! Last time I got charged duties on a $100 order from switzerland at $115 and most of the time it has been consistent , about 115% of the value except once when they decided to up the value to $200 ($100 was declared) as they were Cohiba cigars and thus charged me around $230 of duties but I this was only because they upped the value declared as they thought it was under-declared and I think you can ask for a refund if you have an invoice showing that the price paid is lower than what they put on the value.
Also the order I am placing is around 130 dols and I would rather pay 150 dols of duty than lose it and have to order for 130 dols again and take another risk of losing it. Did you hear of anyone getting their package from CP seized by customs?


----------



## jmatman

Also, can you please tell me what shipping method you chose? First-class international or Priority?

Thanks!


----------



## Macke

At 10 posts and five days, after I attempted to send a PM I was given a notification that I can only PM mods until 5 days and 15 posts. Sure enough once I got those 15 posts everything worked flawlessly!


----------



## Wills

I chose the cheapest shipping option from CP.

Cigar tax in Canada is up to 250%.Personally I like to plan for the worst so I just call it 250%.


----------



## jmatman

Wills said:


> I chose the cheapest shipping option from CP.
> 
> Cigar tax in Canada is up to 250%.Personally I like to plan for the worst so I just call it 250%.


That would be First-Class then. I am still hesitating....


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

jmatman said:


> That would be First-Class then. I am still hesitating....


Yes I always use the first-class. Get yourself enough posts to get PM's and I will send you how I have CP ship. I have never had any problems with orders from CP or AC and I have made alot of orders from each. Me personally I would never have them listed as cigars because I aint paying no ridiculous taxes when the package comes. There hasnt been enough guys on here losing there packages to even bother changing the way you order......its been a pretty small amount and your odds of getting your smokes is pretty damn good. Just my 2cents anyways.


----------



## jmatman

CiGaR_SlAyEr said:


> Yes I always use the first-class. Get yourself enough posts to get PM's and I will send you how I have CP ship. I have never had any problems with orders from CP or AC and I have made alot of orders from each. Me personally I would never have them listed as cigars because I aint paying no ridiculous taxes when the package comes. There hasnt been enough guys on here losing there packages to even bother changing the way you order......its been a pretty small amount and your odds of getting your smokes is pretty damn good. Just my 2cents anyways.


 Thanks Matt. Will do for the next order since I have registred only yesterday and thus have to wait 5 days before I can receive PMs


----------



## jmatman

I'll just get creative then!


----------



## zabhatton

i just ordered from cigarplace.biz i hope everything goes well


----------



## jmatman

CiGaR_SlAyEr said:


> Yes I always use the first-class. Get yourself enough posts to get PM's and I will send you how I have CP ship. I have never had any problems with orders from CP or AC and I have made alot of orders from each. Me personally I would never have them listed as cigars because I aint paying no ridiculous taxes when the package comes. There hasnt been enough guys on here losing there packages to even bother changing the way you order......its been a pretty small amount and your odds of getting your smokes is pretty damn good. Just my 2cents anyways.


 I just emailed CP and told them to hold until tuesday so I can send them the instructions, I figured with the long weekend and all I would probably receive them at the same time anyway. Do I need 10 or 30 posts to receive PMs?


----------



## canuck2099

Just received a package sent by Atlantic on the 25/8. Very quick delivery and no nasty surprises when the parcel arrived ! Of note is the fact that I went along with their recommendation and had the package labeled as cigar samples of a specific value. I ended up paying what I paid Atlantic and nothing more !

BTW, noticed that there was a little discussion re ordering certain cigars from Switzerland. Just a reminder that Habanos are only to be discussed in the Habanos section.


----------



## Kampaigner

CiGaR_SlAyEr said:


> Yes I always use the first-class. Get yourself enough posts to get PM's and I will send you how I have CP ship. I have never had any problems with orders from CP or AC and I have made alot of orders from each. Me personally I would never have them listed as cigars because I aint paying no ridiculous taxes when the package comes. There hasnt been enough guys on here losing there packages to even bother changing the way you order......its been a pretty small amount and your odds of getting your smokes is pretty damn good. Just my 2cents anyways.


Mind shooting me a PM on that as I am curious as to how you get them to ship? :redface:


----------



## littlemanb

I've only had 2 packages with duties levied in the past..One from hawaii ($100.00 worth of cigars) and one from Cuban Crafters in Miami ($29.00 sampler).

The one from Hawaii was sent via UPS thus the $290.00 charges on top of the price..This was my first experience with tobacco duties..Needless to say, it did teach me a lesson (OUCH)..

The second was declared as cigars and duties were levied at $97.00, this was on top of the $29.00 price..


Both packages were declared as cigars..


It is interesting to listen to other experiences..I've only had one package declared as cigars without duties levied.. The package was invoiced as as an $11.99 cigar sampler of 25 cigars (5 X 5 cigar packs)..Needless to say the cost was much more..


I was told by the retailer that he labeled everything to Canada as cigars but put a low introductory cigar sampler on the invoice..Obviously, the low price was considered on how large the order was..


Anyways, these were some of my experiences with duties..So don't be afraid to ask retailers that send packages labeled "cigars" to give you their "introductory cigar sampler sale price." Some retailers will give you the deal and some won't..



Regards, Mark..


----------



## Shaz

Always have them shipped USPS. If they go by courier, they have a much higher probability of getting assessed. Some couriers, I think Fedex, will tack on taxes themselves. Which means you will have zero chance of getting through without added costs.


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

Shaz said:


> Always have them shipped USPS. If they go by courier, they have a much higher probability of getting assessed. Some couriers, I think Fedex, will tack on taxes themselves. Which means you will have zero chance of getting through without added costs.


Ups and some of the others will actually pay customs the taxes owed and then charge you an interest of 50% on the money they paid for you. Learned that the hard way and always avoid UPS for any kind of cross border shipping. Even usps and canada post charges a 5% interest on the payment but its far better than the crooks at UPS.


----------



## littlemanb

Sorry about that Shaz, I should of qualified the shipping methods..

And you are right,UPS will automatically charge duties and taxes..

The first order was with UPS..At that time I was totally innocent to the world of tobacco taxes and duties! But I soon became a very quick learner..

The second and third shipments were via USPS..

As Shaz suggested, always stick with USPS..

Regards, Mark.

By the way, this is a great site to share like experiences from our Canadian brothers!! We are all learning together!


----------



## zabhatton

how long does it normally take for cigar place to process and ship the order. when can i expect my goodies to arrive


----------



## jmatman

Shaz said:


> Always have them shipped USPS. If they go by courier, they have a much higher probability of getting assessed. Some couriers, I think Fedex, will tack on taxes themselves. Which means you will have zero chance of getting through without added costs.


I think that priority usps also has more chances to be checked than first-mail usps.


----------



## canuck2099

zabhatton said:


> how long does it normally take for cigar place to process and ship the order. when can i expect my goodies to arrive


I recently received mine from Atlantic within a week. Other times it has been two weeks or more. It's not the shipper that is the issue. It's Canada Post. They more often than not operate at snails pace.


----------



## sk00ts

I have had to orders from Atlantic that came through with no problems. However, $27 for shipping is a little extreme I think. Just placed my second order to seriouscigars to see how it comes through. Might have to jump ship to them


----------



## justice123

sk00ts said:


> I have had to orders from Atlantic that came through with no problems. However, $27 for shipping is a little extreme I think. Just placed my second order to seriouscigars to see how it comes through. Might have to jump ship to them


I noticed some of the other vendor's shipping is cheaper. Atlantic shipping is the same if it's a box or a 10 pack sampler.


----------



## justice123

Well the tracking said the package arrived at the undeliverable mail office today at 9:30 am this morning. So I called and they told me I should have the package in 5 business days. The girl from CP said someone really screwed up:crazy:. So I'm crossing my fingers that I'll see the parcel next week.hwell: So the cigars have been in transit for about six weeks. Have to let them have a good rest, if and when I get them.:dunno:


----------



## justice123

I don't think I'll be placing the last order I was going to call in till this hassle with Canada Post is finished:fear:. The local post office said I could place another order since the tracking number will be different. So there shouldn't be a problem. But I have gotten at least 5 different answer's from 5 different people at Canada Post. So I figure wait till this is remedied. Plus I think Canada Post is like Custom's, they use students in the summer. We'll see.ray2:


----------



## jjmix

Just put in a small order, 15 sticks, with CP. Ill let everyone know how it goes.


----------



## justice123

sk00ts said:


> I have had to orders from Atlantic that came through with no problems. However, $27 for shipping is a little extreme I think. Just placed my second order to seriouscigars to see how it comes through. Might have to jump ship to them


I think AC makes up some money on their shipping. They offer excellent price's,but the shipping rather steep. A 10 pack of cigar's doesn't cost $20 plus dollars to ship.

But it isn't really a huge deal since we still save a ton buying from them.


----------



## littlemanb

Hey Justice123, sorry to get off topic but what are the Padrones like...Was it a Maduro or a natural you just smoked?

I really liked the Montecristo Reseva Negra, El Titan De Bronze Redemption Maduros and believe it or not the Cuban Crafters JL Salazar maduros..

Any similarities?

Regards, Mark


----------



## justice123

I forgot in the last post to mention the fact that AC says they ship on weight. I've ordered a few sampler packs and paid the same amount on shipping as when I've ordered 2 box's. So the shipping isn't done on weight.

But as I said in my last post, even with the shipping, we are still getting a great deal on our smoke's.:ss


----------



## Leafs42084

sk00ts said:


> I have had to orders from Atlantic that came through with no problems. However, $27 for shipping is a little extreme I think. Just placed my second order to seriouscigars to see how it comes through. Might have to jump ship to them


I used to order from seriouscigars about a year ago before I stumbled upon atlantic. They always got through great for me... but I switched to Atlantic because their prices were a bit cheaper


----------



## justice123

littlemanb said:


> Hey Justice123, sorry to get off topic but what are the Padrones like...Was it a Maduro or a natural you just smoked?
> 
> I really liked the Montecristo Reseva Negra, El Titan De Bronze Redemption Maduros and believe it or not the Cuban Crafters JL Salazar maduros..
> 
> Any similarities?
> 
> Regards, Mark


 I usually smoke the Maduro, they have more flavour to me than the natural. I like the draw on the Padon's, plus the flavour is really nice. The amount of smoke is amazing. They burn very well, even when they start to burn unevenly they usually correct themselve's. I have yet to try the higher end Padron's, due to budget restriction's. So I mainly stick with the Padron's 1000 serie's. It is basically the only cigar I've smoked in the last year. I think for the price you get a lot of quality.

Of the cigar's you mentioned, the only one I've tried is the JL Salazar and I found them quite good. The Salazar has some similarities to the Padron. I've stuck to the Padron's since I think it give's me the most bang for my buck, I really enjoy the Padron's. I also find the Padron's to be really consistent in the way their made. The Padron 1000 series isn't the prettiest cigar, but it makes up for it in quality in my opinion. I tried a sampler from AC, after that I was hooked.


----------



## littlemanb

Thanks,

I appreciate your response...I think I'm going to give them a try..I also favour the Maduro's..I will pick some up on my next order..

Regards, Mark


----------



## justice123

littlemanb said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I appreciate your response...I think I'm going to give them a try..I also favour the Maduro's..I will pick some up on my next order..
> 
> Regards, Mark


I beleive you'll really enjoy them. The other thing is the Padron is an easy smoke. I've had smoke's that took too much work, the draw was too tight, like drawing on a plugged straw, or it burned unevenly and had to be constantly corrected. With the Padron's It's just a nice relaxing smoking experience, which is what Cigar smoking is all about to me. Relaxing, with a favorite beverage and a good cigar.

Try a sampler see how you like them, thats what I did. After trying a sampler, I bought a box.


----------



## jmatman

hi guys,
I told CP to hold the shipment until tomorrow so I can give them shipping instructions, can anybody help me with that?

Thanks


----------



## jmatman

I forgot to say I should be able to receive PMs by tomorrow. Thanks again guys!


----------



## zabhatton

i placed an order from cigarplace and i received the confirmation email the day of and nothing since i placed the order last wednesday. is there something else i should be expecting like a tracking number or do i just wait for the package


----------



## HWiebe

zabhatton said:


> i placed an order from cigarplace and i received the confirmation email the day of and nothing since i placed the order last wednesday. is there something else i should be expecting like a tracking number or do i just wait for the package


Neither AC nor CP provide us with tracking numbers. And if they do, they are worthless unless you pick their more expensive shipping options. Don't worry. It'll take roughly 8-10 days to reach you depending on where you are in Canada.


----------



## zabhatton

thanks, i placed an order for 1990 rc i hope their worth it


----------



## zabhatton

i meant rp


----------



## jmatman

HWiebe said:


> Neither AC nor CP provide us with tracking numbers. And if they do, they are worthless unless you pick their more expensive shipping options. Don't worry. It'll take roughly 8-10 days to reach you depending on where you are in Canada.


 Last time it took less than a week for ottawa from AC but with the long weekend, it will probably take 10 or 12 days


----------



## littlemanb

Just to update every Canadian here..

I am placing an order with another "untested" cigar establishment in the USA..This establishment informed me that they are sympathetic to the "issues" and "troubles" that we face as Canadian cigar connoisseurs. Because they are problem solvers, they are willing to assist us Canadians with solutions..

I'll give more details after the order has arrived "safely"..

Regards, Mark..


----------



## Kampaigner

littlemanb said:


> Just to update every Canadian here..
> 
> I am placing an order with another "untested" cigar establishment in the USA..This establishment informed me that they are sympathetic to the "issues" and "troubles" that we face as Canadian cigar connoisseurs. Because they are problem solvers, they are willing to assist us Canadians with solutions..
> 
> I'll give more details after the order has arrived "safely"..
> 
> Regards, Mark..


I hope this goes well.


----------



## elvisincanada

I just placed a small order (less than 200$) though AC lets hope it goes through as I wouldn't mind paying duties on those if it comes to that. I just got an email confirmation should I be expecting something else like instructions etc?


----------



## Kampaigner

elvisincanada said:


> I just placed a small order (less than 200$) though AC lets hope it goes through as I wouldn't mind paying duties on those if it comes to that. I just got an email confirmation should I be expecting something else like instructions etc?


Nope, Just sit back and enjoy the ride lol ray2:


----------



## kmirsaeidi

Kampaigner said:


> Nope, Just sit back and enjoy the ride lol ray2:


They emailed me asking to instructions on how to package the cigars (with or without bands, etc.)

They might do the same for you


----------



## Kampaigner

kmirsaeidi said:


> They emailed me asking to instructions on how to package the cigars (with or without bands, etc.)
> 
> They might do the same for you


Forgot they are doing this. If you do unbanded I think they will declare them as cigars for a very low price and everything will be legal. They will charge duties, but it wont be alot. This method makes sure you get the cigars and there will not be any seizures.

If you want it done differently then you run the risk of getting the cigars seized, but it might not. It's a gamble


----------



## kmirsaeidi

Kampaigner said:


> If you want it done differently then you run the risk of getting the cigars seized, but it might not. It's a gamble


Yeah, I recently did an 'unbanded' order with them, didn't get charged duties (not even for the lower amount) at the border.


----------



## waylman

Guys, I don't know the rules surrounding this issue but I think it would be a good idea if we did *not *discuss shipping practices of any companies publicly. It would be a much better idea to keep it to PM.


----------



## elvisincanada

kmirsaeidi said:


> They emailed me asking to instructions on how to package the cigars (with or without bands, etc.)
> 
> They might do the same for you


Thanks for the heads up I did get an email from them. I don't mind paying duties as long as I get the cigars as the next trip to US is still months away for me. Will keep you posted on how it goes. Just for my info the delivery window is about a week for people in TO right?


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

elvisincanada said:


> Thanks for the heads up I did get an email from them. I don't mind paying duties as long as I get the cigars as the next trip to US is still months away for me. Will keep you posted on how it goes. Just for my info the delivery window is about a week for people in TO right?


 Made my last order on Aug 24th and got it today....should be 1 day shorter for ppl in TO. They also took a little longer than usual to actually ship the order....usually there pretty fast and if you pick the cheapest shipping they offer you will get tracking that usually updates pretty fast for me.


----------



## justice123

The parcels' getting through is putting me more at ease about ordering. 

I'm still dealing with Canada post, waiting for my package sent out July 21/2011. Now their telling me that the package has something wrong with the wrapper. On Friday I was told I would get my parcel in 5 business days. The person I talked to today said that the Undeliverable mail office has sent me a letter. Something about the package has no contents or something. I've got nothing but a huge run around by Canada Post. Anyone have any suggestions in how to deal with this matter. I have gotten 6 different answer's from 6 different people at CP. I want to be able to place another order, but am wary about having a parcel that is undelivered.


----------



## justice123

waylman said:


> Guys, I don't know the rules surrounding this issue but I think it would be a good idea if we did *not *discuss shipping practices of any companies publicly. It would be a much better idea to keep it to PM.


I agree totally, I think we should keep the shipping practice's to PM's only. Oh By the the way if McGuinty gets back in, he plans on a huge crackdown on contraband tobacco.

{Increasing enforcment of contraband tobacco sale's costing an extra $34 million dollar's a year}. This new's does not bode well for us BOTL.


----------



## justice123

Well the latest update on my parcel that was mailed July 21/2011 is the Undeliverable mail office called me and told me all they have is the empty box, no content's. So they figure the content's were stolen. That's why there was no scanning through custom's. So I guess I'm out the order.:frusty:

So I placed another order and had it labled cigars, see how it goes. I know it was mentioned that we shouldn't talk about shipping practice's. But In this case It's being labled cigar's. So don't think it applies.

See how it goes, any problems with this order and I'm about finished buying cigar's online.


----------



## justice123

Rob did give me a bit off the order, which was pretty good of him:thumb:. He said he can't believe how much we have to go through just for a decent smoke. I'm out about $200 on the last order, so after this order I'm done for quite awhile.

Anyone else have their parcel stolen in the past?


----------



## Grimalkin

Hey guys, another fellow canadian BOTL, I have been adding boxes of cigars, and switching them out for months nervous to order from our trusty southern suppliers. 

I don't think this question is breaking the rules, how much weight is too much to attract attention from the boarder? I have at least 3 boxes I want to order, would you guys separate them into individual shipments 2-3 days apart, or just do one big order?

Any opinions would be greatly appreciated! and also, from lurking back 3-4 pages, some of you have suggestions on the "instructions" you give to the shipper, I guess I'll be pming you after I get enough posts!


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

Grimalkin said:


> Hey guys, another fellow canadian BOTL, I have been adding boxes of cigars, and switching them out for months nervous to order from our trusty southern suppliers.
> 
> I don't think this question is breaking the rules, how much weight is too much to attract attention from the boarder? I have at least 3 boxes I want to order, would you guys separate them into individual shipments 2-3 days apart, or just do one big order?
> 
> Any opinions would be greatly appreciated! and also, from lurking back 3-4 pages, some of you have suggestions on the "instructions" you give to the shipper, I guess I'll be pming you after I get enough posts!


I dont think the weight is gonna have much influence on if your gonna get inspected or not its a random process unless your package looks really suspicious...like a ticking box or a white powder fallng out of it . It all comes down to how much your willing to accept as a loss if you are one of the unlucky few. I just had an order of 4 boxes and some singles come through fine. i've made big orders and small and all of mine have come through fine dont worry about it.


----------



## waylman

Grimalkin said:


> Hey guys, another fellow canadian BOTL, I have been adding boxes of cigars, and switching them out for months nervous to order from our trusty southern suppliers.
> 
> I don't think this question is breaking the rules, how much weight is too much to attract attention from the boarder? I have at least 3 boxes I want to order, would you guys separate them into individual shipments 2-3 days apart, or just do one big order?
> 
> Any opinions would be greatly appreciated! and also, from lurking back 3-4 pages, some of you have suggestions on the "instructions" you give to the shipper, I guess I'll be pming you after I get enough posts!


I would suggest breaking it up. You don't want to lose 3 boxes.

The way it breaks down is either:

1. You ask the company to mark your item as cigars
-this will pretty much ensure you are paying taxes/duties. Risk of seizure is zero.
(there are ways to drastically reduce these taxes/duties - PM me when you can)

2. You ask the company to mark your item as something other than cigars
-this will pretty much ensure you do not pay taxes/duties but your risk of seizure goes way up
-there are certain ways to ship a package that make your chances of success go up. PM.


----------



## kmirsaeidi

waylman said:


> I would suggest breaking it up. You don't want to lose 3 boxes.
> 
> The way it breaks down is either:
> 
> 1. You ask the company to mark your item as cigars
> -this will pretty much ensure you are paying taxes/duties. Risk of seizure is zero.
> (there are ways to drastically reduce these taxes/duties - PM me when you can)
> 
> 2. You ask the company to mark your item as something other than cigars
> -this will pretty much ensure you do not pay taxes/duties but your risk of seizure goes way up
> -there are certain ways to ship a package that make your chances of success go up. PM.


Just wondering, when it's marked as cigars, what happens if you refuse to pay the duties? Would they send it back to the shipper?

They shouldn't be allowed to confiscate it because there is nothing illegal about it, that would be nice, keep trying until it comes through unnoticed, worst case scenario, you'll pay a couple of extra shipping costs. Has anyone experienced this?


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

kmirsaeidi said:


> Just wondering, when it's marked as cigars, what happens if you refuse to pay the duties? Would they send it back to the shipper?
> 
> They shouldn't be allowed to confiscate it because there is nothing illegal about it, that would be nice, keep trying until it comes through unnoticed, worst case scenario, you'll pay a couple of extra shipping costs. Has anyone experienced this?


Ya thats what you used to be able to do before they started seizing them. Just refuse delivery and it returns to sender. You just need a sender who is willing to go through all the extra crap for you to be able to do this.


----------



## waylman

kmirsaeidi said:


> Just wondering, when it's marked as cigars, what happens if you refuse to pay the duties? Would they send it back to the shipper?
> 
> They shouldn't be allowed to confiscate it because there is nothing illegal about it, that would be nice, keep trying until it comes through unnoticed, worst case scenario, you'll pay a couple of extra shipping costs. Has anyone experienced this?


I believe they will send it back to the shipper. Now, will the shipper refund you? That is something to ask them _prior _to ordering.


----------



## justice123

Grimalkin said:


> Hey guys, another fellow canadian BOTL, I have been adding boxes of cigars, and switching them out for months nervous to order from our trusty southern suppliers.
> 
> I don't think this question is breaking the rules, how much weight is too much to attract attention from the boarder? I have at least 3 boxes I want to order, would you guys separate them into individual shipments 2-3 days apart, or just do one big order?
> 
> Any opinions would be greatly appreciated! and also, from lurking back 3-4 pages, some of you have suggestions on the "instructions" you give to the shipper, I guess I'll be pming you after I get enough posts!


I just spoke to Rob, from AC he suggests smaller order's since they don't seem to get inspected as much. He said if they see a big order they assume the cigars might be sold for retail in Canada.


----------



## justice123

kmirsaeidi said:


> Just wondering, when it's marked as cigars, what happens if you refuse to pay the duties? Would they send it back to the shipper?
> 
> They shouldn't be allowed to confiscate it because there is nothing illegal about it, that would be nice, keep trying until it comes through unnoticed, worst case scenario, you'll pay a couple of extra shipping costs. Has anyone experienced this?


I also asked this question, since the latest order say's cigar's on the package. AC told me if the duties are crazy then refuse it and send it back. I'll only be out the shipping cost. Then they'll try reshipping it, I'll just have to pay postage again.

Custom's has no reason to seize a package properly marked. If it's labled properly and they open it, they'' ll see that it is cigar's inside, just as the lable say's. So there is no reason to seize it.


----------



## justice123

This is part of the letter I received from Canada Post today. 

Dear Customer:
Thank you for contacting Canada Post about the item identified below. We
regret that you have not received the item and would like to assist you in
resolving this matter.
The content was separated from the outer packaging and the contents cannot be
located at our UMO (Undeliverable Mail Office). Only the wrapper was found and sent to our UMO.


----------



## justice123

One other thing Canada Post told me is there is a big shake up going on there right now. So thing's aren't running as smooth as they should, their in the process of privatising some of their department's. Like there customer service is going to be outsourced. So just a heads up. This is why I was given the run around for close to 7 weeks.:hurt:


----------



## littlemanb

Has anyone ever dealt with Mrbundles cigars? If so, was it a "successful" experience?

Regards, Mark..


----------



## Kampaigner

A little update. Cigar king order came in a ok. I ordered an Olivia sampler (10 cigars) and a box of punch Champions. All went good. 

Slippery rock order should be here tomorrow sometime. I will update then.


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

Kampaigner said:


> A little update. Cigar king order came in a ok. I ordered an Olivia sampler (10 cigars) and a box of punch Champions. All went good.
> 
> Slippery rock order should be here tomorrow sometime. I will update then.


 Good to Hear :thumb:


----------



## littlemanb

Kampaigner said:


> A little update. Cigar king order came in a ok. I ordered an Olivia sampler (10 cigars) and a box of punch Champions. All went good.
> 
> Slippery rock order should be here tomorrow sometime. I will update then.


Did you deal with Gary at Cigar King? He's a great guy..I'm looking forward to hearing how your order goes with Slippery Rock...As of yet, I haven't used them..I have spoke with the on the phone though, seemed like nice guys..

Regards, Mark..


----------



## Grimalkin

waylman said:


> I would suggest breaking it up. You don't want to lose 3 boxes.
> 
> The way it breaks down is either:
> 
> 1. You ask the company to mark your item as cigars
> -this will pretty much ensure you are paying taxes/duties. Risk of seizure is zero.
> (there are ways to drastically reduce these taxes/duties - PM me when you can)
> 
> 2. You ask the company to mark your item as something other than cigars
> -this will pretty much ensure you do not pay taxes/duties but your risk of seizure goes way up
> -there are certain ways to ship a package that make your chances of success go up. PM.


This is exactly my train of thought. I don't want to lose 3 boxes. Ill pm you when I get approval.

Smoking a brick house robusto as I speak, damn! No wonder they go out of stock all the time, DELICIOUS


----------



## Kampaigner

Got my order from Slippery Rock. All went good.


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

Kampaigner said:


> Got my order from Slippery Rock. All went good.


Good to hear....thanks to littlemanb again for supplying those sites its always good to have more options.


----------



## zabhatton

i ordered from cigar place last tuesday..they shipped it out today .... they said they had a delay because of the holiday....what about the days before the weekend. hopefully the product comes through with no problems or ill be absolutely pissed


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

zabhatton said:


> i ordered from cigar place last tuesday..they shipped it out today .... they said they had a delay because of the holiday....what about the days before the weekend. hopefully the product comes through with no problems or ill be absolutely pissed


Ya they did the same thing on my last order. It wasnt as bad as yours but it still seemed a bit too long from order to ship. On the other hand my last atlantic order arrived with 5 of the wrong smokes and 1 other totally missing. Rob was quick to refund me no questions asked and all but I would prefer them take a little more care in putting the orders together as its not as easy for us to get these sticks again as someone in the states. Also when they reconvert the US back to canadian on my credit card I actually end up getting less back then I spent...just the way the exchange rate works with visa.

Anyways back to your order...ya 6 days is a long time from order to ship. Thats a little longer than i've ever seen from them. My orders previous to my last all shipped really fast and I was nothing but happy. Maybe there just having a bad month


----------



## littlemanb

No problem guys...I'm glad to hear that you are trying some of the suggestions and you are having success...

I know that some of the establishments we are ordering from have said that at certain times of the year, Canadian business, is up to 45% of their cigar business..So don't think that they can treat you however they want to..If I have problems with an order and get the run around (which has happened), I let them know that I am a member of a very large cigar club (which we are) and I will share their name and poor customer service experience with the club members (in detail)..They usually fix the problem quickly..

PS: But I think that shipping will always be a bone of contention for us Canadians!

Regards, Mark


----------



## Grimalkin

Does anyone have an estimate from ship to delivery to Alberta?


----------



## Kampaigner

Grimalkin said:


> Does anyone have an estimate from ship to delivery to Alberta?


Usually a week plus minus a couple of days.


----------



## Grimalkin

Kampaigner said:


> Usually a week plus minus a couple of days.


Thanks! Getting a really itchy finger here...


----------



## jmatman

zabhatton said:


> i ordered from cigar place last tuesday..they shipped it out today .... they said they had a delay because of the holiday....what about the days before the weekend. hopefully the product comes through with no problems or ill be absolutely pissed


That's weird. I ordered from them last wednesday and I told them to hold until tuesday for confirmation, then I sent an email on tuesday confirming my order and they shipped it the same day!


----------



## jmatman

Kampaigner said:


> Got my order from Slippery Rock. All went good.


 Hi, do you order online from these (cigar king and Slippery rock) or by phone?
Can you PM me the details if you don't mind?

Thanks


----------



## zabhatton

> That's weird. I ordered from them last wednesday and I told them to hold until tuesday for confirmation, then I sent an email on tuesday confirming my order and they shipped it the same day!


maybe they thaught it would be more convinient to ship both our packages at the same time !! you might be the reason for my misfortune


----------



## zabhatton

how long does it take for usps to arrive i dont wanna have to wait a month


----------



## justice123

I placed an order with AC, if this order has any problems. I won't be ordering from AC again. My last order was stolen:mad2:, but since the parcel wasn't labeled right you all know what I mean, an investigation couldn't be put in process.

This order is labeled cigars on the package, so there should be no problems with customs what so ever. I'm hoping having my last parcel stolen is just a fluke. I haven't read of anyone else on this forum having their parcel stolen.

So again thanks to the BOTL who have ordered from other vendor's. This gives us some hope that if one vendor starts to slip we have other's to go to. 

I'm hoping this order goes well, since my budget for smokes is exhausted for a long while. Unless I win the lottery


----------



## arto

I have ordered at cigarhumidors-online. It arrived here in Europe so they sure will arrive in Canada too.

They ship only by Priority mail international which can get expensive when placing a small order. It did go to the customs so I had to pay taxes + the delivery got delayed of course. 

The packaging was not very well in my opinion, the bundle which I ordered was not put tight in there with filling material. Fortunately no cigars were damaged. Another point where they can improve is by placing a little water pillow with the orders. They didn't have one, but when I order from a Dutch online cigar retailer, they always ship it out with a water pillow even if the delivery is within a few days. 

So they do ship internationally, but perhaps not the best choice. I had to order with them as I wanted a JR bundle which only they ship internationally. And their price was also pretty high for the bundle compared with the JR official site.

I might try cigarplace as they also ship with First Class Mail International. I hope that doesn't go through the customs as it is a smaller package. Does anyone have experience with Cigarplace and the above mentioned shipping method? If so, in what kind of package did they arrive, were they well packed and no damage to the cigars? My apologies if it has been covered earlier.


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

arto said:


> I have ordered at cigarhumidors-online. It arrived here in Europe so they sure will arrive in Canada too.
> 
> They ship only by Priority mail international which can get expensive when placing a small order. It did go to the customs so I had to pay taxes + the delivery got delayed of course.
> 
> The packaging was not very well in my opinion, the bundle which I ordered was not put tight in there with filling material. Fortunately no cigars were damaged. Another point where they can improve is by placing a little water pillow with the orders. They didn't have one, but when I order from a Dutch online cigar retailer, they always ship it out with a water pillow even if the delivery is within a few days.
> 
> So they do ship internationally, but perhaps not the best choice. I had to order with them as I wanted a JR bundle which only they ship internationally. And their price was also pretty high for the bundle compared with the JR official site.
> 
> I might try cigarplace as they also ship with First Class Mail International. I hope that doesn't go through the customs as it is a smaller package. Does anyone have experience with Cigarplace and the above mentioned shipping method? If so, in what kind of package did they arrive, were they well packed and no damage to the cigars? My apologies if it has been covered earlier.


 Cigarplace are pretty good at packing....water pillows and styrofoam peanuts...never had a problem


----------



## waltec

justice123 said:


> I placed an order with AC, if this order has any problems. I won't be ordering from AC again. My last order was stolen:mad2:, but since the parcel wasn't labeled right you all know what I mean, an investigation couldn't be put in process.
> 
> This order is labeled cigars on the package, so there should be no problems with customs what so ever. I'm hoping having my last parcel stolen is just a fluke. I haven't read of anyone else on this forum having their parcel stolen.
> 
> So again thanks to the BOTL who have ordered from other vendor's. This gives us some hope that if one vendor starts to slip we have other's to go to.
> 
> I'm hoping this order goes well, since my budget for smokes is exhausted for a long while. Unless I win the lottery


Sorry boys ......been out of the limelite here lately.Im in the construction business and its been a crazy summer but I still check in every once in a while.
Im going to place an order with AC this week and hope it all goes well.
I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## justice123

waltec said:


> Sorry boys ......been out of the limelite here lately.Im in the construction business and its been a crazy summer but I still check in every once in a while.
> Im going to place an order with AC this week and hope it all goes well.
> I will keep everyone posted.


Are you going to have AC ship as usual or with different shipping instruction's? I'm a little wary, how easy it was for someone to steal the content's of the parcel, and just ship the empty box, plus it took me 7 weeks of run around to finally get an answer. Thats why I made sure Cigar's was clearly on the parcel so there wouldn't be any hassle's with custom's,plus if it's ever stolen again, AC can put in a request for an investigation.

Good luck with your order, I'll let everyone know how my latest order goes.


----------



## waltec

justice123 said:


> Are you going to have AC ship as usual or with different shipping instruction's? I'm a little wary, how easy it was for someone to steal the content's of the parcel, and just ship the empty box, plus it took me 7 weeks of run around to finally get an answer. Thats why I made sure Cigar's was clearly on the parcel so there wouldn't be any hassle's with custom's,plus if it's ever stolen again, AC can put in a request for an investigation.
> 
> Good luck with your order, I'll let everyone know how my latest order goes.


_ Im going to try the old way.It worked for me before so we will see._


----------



## HWiebe

I placed an order with AC on David's (damagedcase) behalf. It shipped on Wednesday Sept. 1st and arrived on Thursday Sept. 8th. It was shipped with their standard practices and arrived without an issue.


----------



## justice123

HWiebe said:


> I placed an order with AC on David's (damagedcase) behalf. It shipped on Wednesday Sept. 1st and arrived on Thursday Sept. 8th. It was shipped with their standard practices and arrived without an issue.


Thats good news. My order was shipped Sept 8. It still says it's en route to Canada. If I don't get it by Friday, I'll start to worry. But the one thing is if I do have any problem's, I'll definitley expect AC to do something about it. According to Canada Post, the sender has to look into any problem's. Since I had it labeled Cigars, there is no reason AC can't do something about it.

I'm just a bit miffed that my parcel was stolen and the Post office just has a whatever attitude about it. Plus it took several weeks to even get a proper answer.

Was the tracking on the parcel up to date?


----------



## HWiebe

justice123 said:


> Was the tracking on the parcel up to date?


I have never received tracking numbers for any of my AC orders.

If your parcel content is marked accurately, Canada Customs has no reason to confiscate it. If they even notice it, they will simply charge you duty on the declared value.


----------



## justice123

HWiebe said:


> I have never received tracking numbers for any of my AC orders.
> 
> If your parcel content is marked accurately, Canada Customs has no reason to confiscate it. If they even notice it, they will simply charge you duty on the declared value.


 AC would send me the message Rob.S sent you a package, when I would click on the message, the tracking number would automatically be in the message. Though I don't think the tracking is very up to date most of the time.

I would like to order the original way from AC in the future. I opted this time to have the parcel marked cigars, since if for some unlucky chance I have another problem, this time I'm 100% protected. Since from what I've read in the forum, I seem to be the only one who has had a parcel stolen. From the info I was given from Canada Post, if my parcel is stolen again then AC will have to replace it, since they can recover the cost of the merchandise, when they put in a request for an investigation.


----------



## justice123

Something I may try in the future is see about the 2 day shipping, see how that work's. I know it's bit more expensive, but it would beat having to wait 7-10 business days.


----------



## elvisincanada

justice123 said:


> Thats good news. My order was shipped Sept 8. It still says it's en route to Canada. If I don't get it by Friday, I'll start to worry. But the one thing is if I do have any problem's, I'll definitley expect AC to do something about it. According to Canada Post, the sender has to look into any problem's. Since I had it labeled Cigars, there is no reason AC can't do something about it.
> 
> I'm just a bit miffed that my parcel was stolen and the Post office just has a whatever attitude about it. Plus it took several weeks to even get a proper answer.
> 
> Was the tracking on the parcel up to date?


Hey mine shipped on the same date as well with an email informing me of the shipment. Status shows it has cleared customs and has been processed through sort facility today. I am really excited about about getting it as I am running low on cigars.


----------



## justice123

elvisincanada said:


> Hey mine shipped on the same date as well with an email informing me of the shipment. Status shows it has cleared customs and has been processed through sort facility today. I am really excited about about getting it as I am running low on cigars.


What time did your parcel leave for Canada? Mine say's it left on Friday Sept/9 at 9:34 pm. Right now it says it's still en route to Canada. I know United States postal works Saturday. So usually it get's their by Sunday, Monday at the latest.


----------



## elvisincanada

justice123 said:


> What time did your parcel leave for Canada? Mine say's it left on Friday Sept/9 at 9:34 pm. Right now it says it's still en route to Canada. I know United States postal works Saturday. So usually it get's their by Sunday, Monday at the latest.


Mine left for Canada on the 8th. Custom Cleared today. Also I hope you don't mind me suggesting that we not discuss the name email comes from or the name AC ships under as its only a matter of time before the customs guys can figure out and read this thread. 
I will report back as I think i will have it tomorrow.


----------



## justice123

My last parcel was stolen in the US, not at Canada Post, from what I was told. So the empty box made it through custom's bit was never scanned. Then the UMO in Canada only received the empty parcel, contents removed. She said when it arrives like that 99% of the time it was stolen in the States.


----------



## zabhatton

my package from cigarplace says its still in port saint lucie which has been accepted for shipping....since the 9th wtfff why did it not leave in so long


----------



## Grimalkin

Well its been 5 days, I still dont see any way to pm, for I need to contact an admin or does it go automatically?

I want to pm some of you, I want to order tomorrow so I need some "expertise" on ordering instructions.


----------



## justice123

Well my parcel made it to custom's at 4:30 today, still in custom's according to the tracking. But at least there was an update.

Question? Has anyone used a postal service in the US, where you have it delivered and you pick it up in the US and pay like a fee for $5 with your identification? What I was wondering is how much cheaper is the shipping? I know AC has some pretty steep shipping upwards of $30 per parcel when shipped international. But the box's AC uses are the one's that have one flat rate shipping for the size of the box as long as it's mailed in the US. I found someone who will get me my smoke's once in a while. So no more Custom's or duty worries. I am almost positive that the shipping box AC uses for a box of cigar's is about $4-$8 shipping if mailed to anywhere in the US. It doesn't go on weight. So right there is a big savings on shipping


----------



## Grimalkin

justice123 said:


> Question? Has anyone used a postal service in the US, where you have it delivered and you pick it up in the US and pay like a fee for $5 with your identification?...


The big problem with that is you'll have to declare it when you cross back into canada, unless you really want to lie to customs to their face, and if they decide to search your car you're totally screwed.


----------



## MurdaZ

order came in from cigar place today. used express and came pretty fast..
shipped on the 6ths from florida, arrived on the 12th in toronto


but my order from cheaphumidors for a humidor and some accessories is still at customs since the 4th...balls


----------



## justice123

Grimalkin said:


> The big problem with that is you'll have to declare it when you cross back into canada, unless you really want to lie to customs to their face, and if they decide to search your car you're totally screwed.


I won't be the one declaring it. The order will be shipped in the person's name who has the US postal service, they live in Canada. They will pick up the order after they return on a week long trip in the US. The rules say duty free for 2 box's of cigar's as long as the person is in the US for 48 hour's. The cigars will have their name on it so everything is legal. Since they will be in the US for a week, more than enough time to have it free and clear from all fee's. Nothing even illegal about it.

It's the same thing as if I went to the US for a week and while I was there I picked up a few bottles of booze and a few box's of cigar's for someone else. As long as I have the proof I was gone for the alloted time. Custom's can't do a thing.


----------



## Grimalkin

justice123 said:


> I won't be the one declaring it. The order will be shipped in the person's name who has the US postal service, they live in Canada. They will pick up the order after they return on a week long trip in the US. The rules say duty free for 2 box's of cigar's as long as the person is in the US for 48 hour's. The cigars will have their name on it so everything is legal. Since they will be in the US for a week, more than enough time to have it free and clear from all fee's. Nothing even illegal about it.
> 
> It's the same thing as if I went to the US for a week and while I was there I picked up a few bottles of booze and a few box's of cigar's for someone else. As long as I have the proof I was gone for the alloted time. Custom's can't do a thing.


ahhhh, you didn't mention anything about a trip, I thought you were refering to just driving across the border to pick up your order. In that case, YES, thats a great idea. If there are a couple people on vacation you can get 100 sticks


----------



## justice123

I know some fellow BOTL do this, since there is nothing illegal about it. I'm just curious to know how much cheaper shipping is when an item is mailed in the US by a US company? There is no way I"ll pay AC $27 for shipping, if the product is being shipped to a US postal address. 

I am talking about this shipping practice as it is completely legal. people pick up things all the time for other people in the US, since they will be going for 2 days or more, it's done all the time. Custom's doesn't ask or care if your picking up a box of cigar's in the US for a friend in Canada.


----------



## justice123

Grimalkin said:


> ahhhh, you didn't mention anything about a trip, I thought you were refering to just driving across the border to pick up your order. In that case, YES, thats a great idea. If there are a couple people on vacation you can get 100 sticks


The couple just told me today that they are going to the US for a week. We got to talking about what they do to us BOTL just to get a decent smoke in Canada. So they said they would go to a cigar store and pick up a box or two. But instead just said have them shipped to their US address they'll grab them on the way, then declare them when they come back after a week.

Thanks for letting me know how many sticks can be brought over.

No I would never just go over and try to come across the same day, my luck I would get caught. Since as far as I know I am the only one on this forum to have their parcel stolen. Plus my parcel is still waiting in custom's, been there since 4:30. But the package is marked as cigars, so custom's can't do to much about anything.


----------



## Grimalkin

Hey CiGaR_SlAyEr, or waylman, or whoever can help. Can you email me at mr.grimalkin[at]gmail[dot]com with your guys' shipping practices? Both the "low cost" cigar labeling option and also the "non-tax" method for shipping instructions (I have no clue what to tell them).

I want to place the order before 12EST tomorrows so any help you guys can give would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Grimalkin

Justice,

From what I can find on the net, these are the rules:


Residents returning to Canada:
After 24 hr absence...C$50 
--No Tobacco and Liquor
After 48 hr absence...C$400
Tobacco...200 Cigarettes and 50 Cigars and 200g of loose Tobacco. 
Liquor....1.14L of spirits, 1.5L of wine,or 24 bottles or cans of beer.(8.5L)

After 7 days absence...C$750
Tobacco...200 Cigarettes and 50 Cigars and 200g of Tobacco 
Liquor....1.14 litres of liquor or 1.5 litres of wine.

www traveldocs com/ca/customs.htm

So from what I gather, its 50 cigars per person.


----------



## justice123

I wish every BOTL had this option, to have someone who goes over to the US for 2 days or more once and awhile and bring them back cigar's. Then no one would have to worry about custom's or play the waiting game. 

I'm repeating myself, but I have still cannot believe what we all have to go through to have a decent smoke at an affordable price. I wouldn't mind paying duties if they were reasonable,but the rates we have to pay are criminal.


----------



## justice123

Grimalkin said:


> Justice,
> 
> From what I can find on the net, these are the rules:
> 
> Residents returning to Canada:
> After 24 hr absence...C$50
> --No Tobacco and Liquor
> After 48 hr absence...C$400
> Tobacco...200 Cigarettes and 50 Cigars and 200g of loose Tobacco.
> Liquor....1.14L of spirits, 1.5L of wine,or 24 bottles or cans of beer.(8.5L)
> 
> After 7 days absence...C$750
> Tobacco...200 Cigarettes and 50 Cigars and 200g of Tobacco
> Liquor....1.14 litres of liquor or 1.5 litres of wine.
> 
> www traveldocs com/ca/customs.htm
> 
> So from what I gather, its 50 cigars per person.


Thats perfect since 3 people are going for a little more than a week.:biggrin:

Thanks for the great info:thumb:


----------



## Grimalkin

justice123 said:


> Thats perfect since 3 people are going for a little more than a week.:biggrin:
> 
> Thanks for the great info:thumb:


Nice!!! You can stock up good with 150 cigars!!!!


----------



## elvisincanada

Grimalkin said:


> Justice,
> 
> From what I can find on the net, these are the rules:
> 
> Residents returning to Canada:
> After 24 hr absence...C$50
> --No Tobacco and Liquor
> After 48 hr absence...C$400
> Tobacco...200 Cigarettes and 50 Cigars and 200g of loose Tobacco.
> Liquor....1.14L of spirits, 1.5L of wine,or 24 bottles or cans of beer.(8.5L)
> 
> After 7 days absence...C$750
> Tobacco...200 Cigarettes and 50 Cigars and 200g of Tobacco
> Liquor....1.14 litres of liquor or 1.5 litres of wine.
> 
> www traveldocs com/ca/customs.htm
> 
> So from what I gather, its 50 cigars per person.


Correct me if I am wrong I thought the cigarettes have to have Canadian Duty Paid even if you you are allowed bring 200. 
Cigars are duty free from when I asked.
justice123 As for shipping prices they I don;t think it will make much of difference (+10-15$) if you have it shipped to Canada rather than US. Unless you use the cigars that have the free shipping via UPS on them or get over the free shipping threshold.


----------



## justice123

elvisincanada said:


> Correct me if I am wrong I thought the cigarettes have to have Canadian Duty Paid even if you you are allowed bring 200.
> Cigars are duty free from when I asked.
> justice123 As for shipping prices they I don;t think it will make much of difference (+10-15$) if you have it shipped to Canada rather than US. Unless you use the cigars that have the free shipping via UPS on them or get over the free shipping threshold.


I was just wondering, since the shipping AC use's are the flat rate box's. But there only flat rate if it's shipped in the US to someone in the US. The reason AC say's shipping is so steep for us Canadian's is it is based on the fact it's got to cross the border, so it turns into international.


----------



## elvisincanada

justice123 said:


> I was just wondering, since the shipping AC use's are the flat rate box's. But there only flat rate if it's shipped in the US to someone in the US. The reason AC say's shipping is so steep for us Canadian's is it is based on the fact it's got to cross the border, so it turns into international.


Well there are international flat rate boxes at USPS. The mid sized one is 26$ so I don;t think they are charging extra (compare that to what we pay with Canada Post its pretty darn great and don't even get me started on other countries I could drive all the way to buffalo from TO and still save money just by shipping via USPS!!!)


----------



## Shaz

elvisincanada said:


> Correct me if I am wrong I thought the cigarettes have to have Canadian Duty Paid even if you you are allowed bring 200.
> Cigars are duty free from when I asked.
> justice123 As for shipping prices they I don;t think it will make much of difference (+10-15$) if you have it shipped to Canada rather than US. Unless you use the cigars that have the free shipping via UPS on them or get over the free shipping threshold.


cigs don't have to have Canadian duty paid on them if they are within your legal limit. Same like cigars and booze.


----------



## Grimalkin

Okay, just placed my first order with cigarplace.biz. Chose the first class mail option. Got a box of Brick House Robusto's, along with a bunch of singles for sampling.

Hopefully next week I'll report good news!


----------



## Wills

Grimalkin said:


> Okay, just placed my first order with cigarplace.biz. Chose the first class mail option. Got a box of Brick House Robusto's, along with a bunch of singles for sampling.
> 
> Hopefully next week I'll report good news!


Good luck!

They're going to email asking how you'd like the package marked sometime soon.


----------



## zabhatton

does usps update their tracking information correctly???? im getting very impatient


----------



## justice123

zabhatton said:


> does usps update their tracking information correctly???? im getting very impatient


USPS updated twice, the first time telling me it was in custom's, then it updated again telling me the parcel is in the postal facility, meaning it's on it's way to my postal outlet. But sometime's they don't update in a timely fashion, it depends if the person on the other end is scanning.


----------



## zabhatton

mine says its still in florida from last week


----------



## Grimalkin

you guys know that you can put that same tracking number into Canada Post right? It provides much more detailed and reliable tracking than USPS in my experience (once the package hits the border).


----------



## justice123

I usually call the Head post office and report it. May sound petty but scanning the parcel is part of their job. Scanning lets everyone know the steps taken, this way if there is a problem with delivering a parcel they''ll know where to look. The people I've spoken to about the scanning said somebody isn't doing their job. Hope you hear something soon. Plus sometimes if you call the head office, they sometime's have different info than is posted on their website.


----------



## justice123

zabhatton said:


> does usps update their tracking information correctly???? im getting very impatient


One other thing USPS can only give the info if it is scanned in Canada properly after it hits the border into Canada. Canada Post is very lax sometime's when it come's to scanning.


----------



## zabhatton

this is ridiculous im down to my 2nd last cigar, and if delivery is always this lacked ill have a hard time keeping my humidor stocked. no point in having a 100 ct humidor with 2 cigars in it lol


----------



## elvisincanada

Wooo Hooo my cigars order is out for delivery!! Cleared the custom process last night. I will post the tracking info once I have received it.


----------



## elvisincanada

I am happy to report I have received my package from AC
I will attach some pics after I figure out how I can do that  
I went with sampler packs as I am new to this hobby
Rocky Patel Mother Load.
90+ rated sampler pack
Gurkha Super 7 and Gurkha Grand Reserve robusto 5 pack for a friend. I am set till my next trip to US hopefully.
here is how it went down with canadapost
2011/09/13	10:17	MISSISSAUGA	Item out for delivery 
03:17	MISSISSAUGA	Item processed at local delivery facility 
02:52	MISSISSAUGA	Item processed at postal facility 
2011/09/12	07:55	VILLE ST-LAURENT	International item arrived in Canada and will be reviewed by Customs 
2011/09/08	16:22 International item has left the origin country and is en route to Canada 
15:19 International item processed in origin country 
2011/09/07	21:57 International item mailed in origin country

From USPS
September 13, 2011	10:17 am Arrival at Post Office
September 13, 2011	2:52 am Customs clearance processing complete
September 12, 2011	7:55 am Processed Through Sort Facility
September 12, 2011	7:55 am Customs Clearance
September 08, 2011	4:22 pm ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS),	Processed Through Sort Facility
September 08, 2011	3:19 pm ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS),	Arrived at Sort Facility
September 08, 2011	12:55 pm JAMAICA, NY 11430	Arrive Sort Facility
September 08, 2011	5:25 am PHILADELPHIA, PA 19116	Depart Sort Facility
September 07, 2011 Electronic Shipping Info Received


----------



## justice123

elvisincanada said:


> I am happy to report I have received my package from AC
> I will attach some pics after I figure out how I can do that
> I went with sampler packs as I am new to this hobby
> Rocky Patel Mother Load.
> 90+ rated sampler pack
> Gurkha Super 7 and Gurkha Grand Reserve robusto 5 pack for a friend. I am set till my next trip to US hopefully.
> here is how it went down with canadapost
> 2011/09/13 10:17 MISSISSAUGA Item out for delivery
> 03:17 MISSISSAUGA Item processed at local delivery facility
> 02:52 MISSISSAUGA Item processed at postal facility
> 2011/09/12 07:55 VILLE ST-LAURENT International item arrived in Canada and will be reviewed by Customs
> 2011/09/08 16:22 International item has left the origin country and is en route to Canada
> 15:19 International item processed in origin country
> 2011/09/07 21:57 International item mailed in origin country
> 
> From USPS
> September 13, 2011 10:17 am Arrival at Post Office
> September 13, 2011 2:52 am Customs clearance processing complete
> September 12, 2011 7:55 am Processed Through Sort Facility
> September 12, 2011 7:55 am Customs Clearance
> September 08, 2011 4:22 pm ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS), Processed Through Sort Facility
> September 08, 2011 3:19 pm ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS), Arrived at Sort Facility
> September 08, 2011 12:55 pm JAMAICA, NY 11430 Arrive Sort Facility
> September 08, 2011 5:25 am PHILADELPHIA, PA 19116 Depart Sort Facility
> September 07, 2011 Electronic Shipping Info Received


I'm hoping my parcel will be here tomorrow, it proccesed at the mail facility early this morning. Good to hear you got your smoke's hassle free. Enjoy:smoke2:


----------



## HWiebe

I've had both the 90+ and the RP Motherload sampler. Loved both of them.


----------



## elvisincanada

HWiebe said:


> I've had both the 90+ and the RP Motherload sampler. Loved both of them.[/QUOTE
> oh great to hear that. Since i am new to this hobby what would you recommend i start first 90+ or RPmother load?


----------



## elvisincanada

sorry I can post pics as I don't have enough posts (even as link)


----------



## elvisincanada

zabhatton said:


> this is ridiculous im down to my 2nd last cigar, and if delivery is always this lacked ill have a hard time keeping my humidor stocked. no point in having a 100 ct humidor with 2 cigars in it lol


Hey I can take that humidor off your hand as mine overloaded so I am going to buy a new one this week


----------



## justice123

I recieved my parcel today, all was good. That was 6 days. 

Whats up with AC though? The box was basically just floating around banging around inside. When I opened it there was a few peices of paper's stuffed inside, thats it. Custom's didn't open it, nothing looked tampered with. They use to pack the box's pretty good. I think down the road I'll be trying another supplier. 

Something else is odd also. I decided to check to see if there was any new update's on the parcel that was stolen. On the Canada Post site it still says parcel is at the UMO office contact customer service. But on the USPS site it says "Attemped delivery". How did they attempt delivery on a parcel that was stolen, and Canada post has the empty box?


----------



## elvisincanada

justice123 said:


> I recieved my parcel today, all was good. That was 6 days.
> 
> Whats up with AC though? The box was basically just floating around banging around inside. When I opened it there was a few peices of paper's stuffed inside, thats it. Custom's didn't open it, nothing looked tampered with. They use to pack the box's pretty good. I think down the road I'll be trying another supplier.
> 
> Something else is odd also. I decided to check to see if there was any new update's on the parcel that was stolen. On the Canada Post site it still says parcel is at the UMO office contact customer service. But on the USPS site it says "Attemped delivery". How did they attempt delivery on a parcel that was stolen, and Canada post has the empty box?


Congrats on getting your parcel. Yeah I agree the packaging could have been better. I didn't have a huge order and had 4 items (3 sampler packs and one 5 pack) they were individually packed in plastic bags and then rolled in with a UPS bubble envelope and all stuffed into a mid sized USPS express box and just some brown paper to keep it from wobbling around (the paper smelled wretched BTW) I have bought stuff from famous smoke that was delivered in US and that was packed very well (similar to the way Amazon packs their items) My box was unopened as well by customs. 
As for your lost package have you tried calling USPS customer service as they can be better than canadapost.


----------



## francone13

justice123 said:


> I recieved my parcel today, all was good. That was 6 days.
> 
> Whats up with AC though? The box was basically just floating around banging around inside. When I opened it there was a few peices of paper's stuffed inside, thats it. Custom's didn't open it, nothing looked tampered with. They use to pack the box's pretty good. I think down the road I'll be trying another supplier.
> 
> Something else is odd also. I decided to check to see if there was any new update's on the parcel that was stolen. On the Canada Post site it still says parcel is at the UMO office contact customer service. But on the USPS site it says "Attemped delivery". How did they attempt delivery on a parcel that was stolen, and Canada post has the empty box?


Since your package was market "cigars" did you get dinged with duties?


----------



## francone13

elvisincanada said:


> I am happy to report I have received my package from AC
> I will attach some pics after I figure out how I can do that
> I went with sampler packs as I am new to this hobby
> Rocky Patel Mother Load.
> 90+ rated sampler pack
> Gurkha Super 7 and Gurkha Grand Reserve robusto 5 pack for a friend. I am set till my next trip to US hopefully.
> here is how it went down with canadapost
> 2011/09/13 10:17 MISSISSAUGA Item out for delivery
> 03:17 MISSISSAUGA Item processed at local delivery facility
> 02:52 MISSISSAUGA Item processed at postal facility
> 2011/09/12 07:55 VILLE ST-LAURENT International item arrived in Canada and will be reviewed by Customs
> 2011/09/08 16:22 International item has left the origin country and is en route to Canada
> 15:19 International item processed in origin country
> 2011/09/07 21:57 International item mailed in origin country
> 
> From USPS
> September 13, 2011 10:17 am Arrival at Post Office
> September 13, 2011 2:52 am Customs clearance processing complete
> September 12, 2011 7:55 am Processed Through Sort Facility
> September 12, 2011 7:55 am Customs Clearance
> September 08, 2011 4:22 pm ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS), Processed Through Sort Facility
> September 08, 2011 3:19 pm ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS), Arrived at Sort Facility
> September 08, 2011 12:55 pm JAMAICA, NY 11430 Arrive Sort Facility
> September 08, 2011 5:25 am PHILADELPHIA, PA 19116 Depart Sort Facility
> September 07, 2011 Electronic Shipping Info Received


Was your packaged marked "cigars" also?


----------



## elvisincanada

francone13 said:


> Was your packaged marked "cigars" also?


Yup Mine was marked as cigars as I wouldn't mind paying duty as a) the cigars that I got are hard to find here as most stores focus on Cuban cigars b) I am new to the hobby and would like develop an appreciation of different types of cigars before I pick a favorite stick.


----------



## canuck2099

zabhatton said:


> does usps update their tracking information correctly???? im getting very impatient


USPS updates but nothing happens ( or it happens rarely ) when the package enters Canada. I have received many packages that were listed as still being processed by customs.


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

canuck2099 said:


> USPS updates but nothing happens ( or it happens rarely ) when the package enters Canada. I have received many packages that were listed as still being processed by customs.


 After your package goes into customs USPS has nothing to do with it anymore....take your usps tracking number and put it into canada post tracking and you will get the rest of the tracking info. Canada post does a pretty crappy job of scanning there packages as they move through there system but you will get some info anyways.


----------



## justice123

francone13 said:


> Since your package was market "cigars" did you get dinged with duties?


No duties, it came in without any hassle's. It had Cigars marked in 3 different places on the paper work.


----------



## justice123

I am going to check into the stolen parcel a little further. I want to know how on the USPS site it says they tried to deliver the package to me. If it was stolen how did they try to deliver it to me?:ask:.
I only received that kind of message when the tracking went to the Canada Post site. It usually says attempted delivery, when They drop off the pick up card. Then it says delivered after the parcel is picked up.


----------



## justice123

One other thing I had them put cigar's on the parcel so if it got tagged custom's had no excuse to seize it. They only seize if it not marked properly. I figure it they tagged it marked as cigar's and put hefty duties on it, I would just send it back to AC and pay AC the shipping fee again and have it mailed back out.

Ac has told us in the past that this was more than okay.


----------



## Grimalkin

How big was your order justice? (How many cigars)


----------



## elvisincanada

Grimalkin said:


> How big was your order justice? (How many cigars)


Mine was 35 cigars and I followed sorta the same idea justice did if the declaration is what the contents are they can charge me the duty.


----------



## justice123

Grimalkin said:


> How big was your order justice? (How many cigars)


One box of Padron 5000's. I try to keep my order's small, the only time I ever got tagged for duties was when I had a big order. So I usually keep it small 1-2 box's or a box and a few sampler's.

The one thing I didn't like was the way AC packaged them this time. The box wasn't put in a UPS bubble wrap like usual. It was just thrown in the box, with a few of some old brown paper's. So if custom's did tag it all they would of had to do is open the box and there it was. But I guess I can't complain too much. The parcel came in with no hassle's8).


----------



## justice123

justice123 said:


> One box of Padron 5000's. I try to keep my order's small, the only time I ever got tagged for duties was when I had a big order. So I usually keep it small 1-2 box's or a box and a few sampler's.
> 
> The one thing I didn't like was the way AC packaged them this time. The box wasn't put in a UPS bubble wrap like usual. It was just thrown in the box, with a few of some old brown paper's. So if custom's did tag it all they would of had to do is open the box and there it was. But I guess I can't complain too much. The parcel came in with no hassle's8).


Oh the box has 26 cigar's in it.


----------



## jmatman

zabhatton said:


> this is ridiculous im down to my 2nd last cigar, and if delivery is always this lacked ill have a hard time keeping my humidor stocked. no point in having a 100 ct humidor with 2 cigars in it lol


Same thing here, my order from CP was shipped on the same date as yours and still nothing. USPS tracking says shipment accepted in florida, that's all! I think that the tracking with First-Class mail is not as good as with Priority and that is why there are no updates. Let me know when you receive yours and I'll let you when I receive mine.


----------



## francone13

jmatman said:


> Same thing here, my order from CP was shipped on the same date as yours and still nothing. USPS tracking says shipment accepted in florida, that's all! I think that the tracking with First-Class mail is not as good as with Priority and that is why there are no updates. Let me know when you receive yours and I'll let you when I receive mine.


dont worry...first class mail has no tracking. I placed an order once from CP and shiped with first class mail...no tracking and it took 2 weeks to get here


----------



## zabhatton

wow this thread is really easing my temper. Confirmation Number: LJ895745335US 
Shipped on: September 8, 2011 
Shipped via: USPS None 
Confirmation



Scan History
Date Time Location Status 
September 08, 2011 5:40 pm PORT SAINT LUCIE, FL 34986 Shipment Accepted 
September 08, 2011 Electronic Shipping Info Received 
September 08, 2011 1:56 pm STUART, FL 34997 Acceptance 

im in toronto go leafs, go argos, go tfc, raptors: get rid of brian colangelo, and go jays
let me know if u guys receive your stuff and possibly where ur located so i can estimate my arrival time 
AND THANK YOU ALL FOR THE SUPPORT without you guys id be pissed


----------



## jmatman

I just received my order from CP, shipped september 6th


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

jmatman said:


> I just received my order from CP, shipped september 6th


Good to hear :thumb:


----------



## francone13

jmatman said:


> I just received my order from CP, shipped september 6th


Marked Cigars or the traditional way?


----------



## jmatman

Traditional way


----------



## smellyfeet

Hello everyone. I have ordered pipe tobacco twice from 4noggins and once with smokingpipes.com; all went smoothly. I emailed Boswell's and they said they do ship internationally, for further details you can PM me.


----------



## Grimalkin

@jmatman Where are you in canada? Just looking for a delivery estimate.


----------



## avrus

Mike Banks from Mr Bundles sent out an email on Sunday letting everyone know he can no longer ship discretely to Canada. All packages will have to be declared.

He mentioned the number of border seizures has spiked significantly this year.

I can post the body of the message if anyone is interested.


----------



## justice123

avrus said:


> Mike Banks from Mr Bundles sent out an email on Sunday letting everyone know he can no longer ship discretely to Canada. All packages will have to be declared.
> 
> He mentioned the number of border seizures has spiked significantly this year.
> 
> I can post the body of the message if anyone is interested.[/QUOTE
> 
> My last order from AC was labeled as cigars on the paperwork. It came in no problem's.
> 
> We have all seen that the parcels' are being seized more and more from different vendor's. I think when ordering, we should order a small order to keep the parcel small, so it doesn't stand out. (Not trying to tell anyone what to do), but the only time I have paid duty on cigar's is when I placed a bigger than usual order. Also there are option's that we can now do that make everything completely on the up and up. Option's that custom's have zero authority to cause any problem's with. Custom's cannot dispute the value on cigar's since they have no clue what deal was made with the person we buy them from. The vendor can sell the cigar's to us at any price they want, custom's has no say.
> 
> Kind of like buying a car, one dealer might give you a few thousand dollars off the price of the same car another dealer sell's the same car for thousands more. It's up to the deal you make with the dealer. So the same should apply with cigar's. Just because a website says the cigar's are a certain price, doesn't mean that's what they were purchased for.


----------



## justice123

avrus said:


> Mike Banks from Mr Bundles sent out an email on Sunday letting everyone know he can no longer ship discretely to Canada. All packages will have to be declared.
> 
> He mentioned the number of border seizures has spiked significantly this year.
> 
> I can post the body of the message if anyone is interested.


:thumb:Thanks for the heads up about Mr Bundle's.


----------



## justice123

If anyone wants to know some of the way's to order pretty much on the up and up just PM me.. I'm sure many of the BOTL on this forum already know this information, but for some that might not, let me know. Since some of my fellow BOTL on this forum have told me what they have found out.:smile:


----------



## zabhatton

so my order from cp has not arrived yet and at this point im going to assume its gone forever. has this ever happened to anyone and is there anything i can do because the tracking is not up to par


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

zabhatton said:


> so my order from cp has not arrived yet and at this point im going to assume its gone forever. has this ever happened to anyone and is there anything i can do because the tracking is not up to par


 If it makes you feel any better I just received a package from casa gomez today that was sitting at the border for 3 weeks for some reason or another. It cleared customs way back and was released to canada post and then it never moved...usually when I see the "package has cleared customs" I have it in a day or two but somthing went wrong with this one and it just sat at the processing facility for 3 weeks. I actually had this one written off as a loss and got a pleasant surprise this morning.


----------



## jmatman

Grimalkin said:


> @jmatman Where are you in canada? Just looking for a delivery estimate.


NCR


----------



## jmatman

justice123 said:


> avrus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mike Banks from Mr Bundles sent out an email on Sunday letting everyone know he can no longer ship discretely to Canada. All packages will have to be declared.
> 
> He mentioned the number of border seizures has spiked significantly this year.
> 
> I can post the body of the message if anyone is interested.[/QUOTE
> 
> My last order from AC was labeled as cigars on the paperwork. It came in no problem's.
> 
> We have all seen that the parcels' are being seized more and more from different vendor's. I think when ordering, we should order a small order to keep the parcel small, so it doesn't stand out. (Not trying to tell anyone what to do), but the only time I have paid duty on cigar's is when I placed a bigger than usual order. Also there are option's that we can now do that make everything completely on the up and up. Option's that custom's have zero authority to cause any problem's with. Custom's cannot dispute the value on cigar's since they have no clue what deal was made with the person we buy them from. The vendor can sell the cigar's to us at any price they want, custom's has no say.
> 
> Kind of like buying a car, one dealer might give you a few thousand dollars off the price of the same car another dealer sell's the same car for thousands more. It's up to the deal you make with the dealer. So the same should apply with cigar's. Just because a website says the cigar's are a certain price, doesn't mean that's what they were purchased for.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that is not true, they can decide to use a higher value if they think that the cigars were undervalued, they can do pretty much whatever they want. One day I received cigars valued at 90 CAD and customs decided to use 200 CAD as a value to calculate duties and taxes even though the declared value was 90 CAD and the packages said cigars!!
Click to expand...


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

jmatman said:


> justice123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that is not true, they can decide to use a higher value if they think that the cigars were undervalued, they can do pretty much whatever they want. One day I received cigars valued at 90 CAD and customs decided to use 200 CAD as a value to calculate duties and taxes even though the declared value was 90 CAD and the packages said cigars!!
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed....customs aint that stupid. If you have ever went through customs in person with somthing that does not have a receipt you will know that they arent shy to look stuff up on ebay or check the site you bought it from and see what the actual value is. I've seen them call the seller on private sales to verify the price of somthing and see if your lying. The only reason you never got charged dutys on those smokes was because they didnt even look at the package or its listed contents dont kid yourself. If your listing somthing as a lower value and they dont believe you then you will be getting dinged. You probably could of written hydrogen bomb parts on that one and it would of went through....maybe ill try that on my next one :biggrin1:
Click to expand...


----------



## justice123

jmatman said:


> justice123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that is not true, they can decide to use a higher value if they think that the cigars were undervalued, they can do pretty much whatever they want. One day I received cigars valued at 90 CAD and customs decided to use 200 CAD as a value to calculate duties and taxes even though the declared value was 90 CAD and the packages said cigars!!
> 
> 
> 
> A person can put in a complaint, and start a process that they investgate why they (Custom's) think the cigar's or other product is more than the value. I know all about the power tripper's in Custom's. I drove truck for 7 years and dealt with them everyday. If cigars are unbanded and they are bundled. Custom's isn't allowed to just pick a price. Those cigar's could be second's that are actually $30 for a bundle.
> 
> But a dispute can be put in. Too many people let it slide.
Click to expand...


----------



## justice123

CiGaR_SlAyEr said:


> jmatman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed....customs aint that stupid. If you have ever went through customs in person with somthing that does not have a receipt you will know that they arent shy to look stuff up on ebay or check the site you bought it from and see what the actual value is. I've seen them call the seller on private sales to verify the price of somthing and see if your lying. The only reason you never got charged dutys on those smokes was because they didnt even look at the package or its listed contents dont kid yourself. If your listing somthing as a lower value and they dont believe you then you will be getting dinged. You probably could of written hydrogen bomb parts on that one and it would of went through....maybe ill try that on my next one :biggrin1:
> 
> 
> 
> I do agree with both post's, but I do know that if someone put's in a complaint, they can't stand the paperwork. They don't like the hassle. The run in's I did have with them when driving truck. They would hope you would just let their garbage slide. They don't like when you stand your ground. They like the power tripper feeling.
> 
> This is a little off topic, but I was returning from the US one night, I drove up to the Canada Custom's booth, the woman had a sign in the window shut you engine off, so I did. I sat there waiting for her as she talked on her cell phone about what she watched on Tv the night before. I waited 5 minuit's, then I started my truck back up, put it in gear to leave. She put the phone down, opened the window asked me what I thought I was doing. I said leaving. She said you'll wait as long as I want you too. I said let me speak to a supervisor right now. All she said was . You can leave. She knew I wasn't putting up with her bull.:anim_soapbox:
> 
> I know putting in a complaint is a pain in the butt, but more people do it. They start to think twice since you just made their job harder. Custom's does not like to work harder.
> 
> All in all I just hope that more parcel's get through than not.
Click to expand...


----------



## justice123

Without trying to talk about shipping practice's. If cigars come unbanded, wrapped in a bundle. Their valued at $30 -$50 Etc. Custom's has no clue if their Cohiba's or a budget smoke like a Quorum. They could be second's or a discontinued brand. The point is we are allowed to know how Custom's came up with the dollar figure and why. They can't say well I think they are worth more, you can ask them to prove it.


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

justice123 said:


> Without trying to talk about shipping practice's. If cigars come unbanded, wrapped in a bundle. Their valued at $30 -$50 Etc. Custom's has no clue if their Cohiba's or a budget smoke like a Quorum. They could be second's or a discontinued brand. The point is we are allowed to know how Custom's came up with the dollar figure and why. They can't say well I think they are worth more, you can ask them to prove it.


Im pretty sure there gonna ask you to prove it.....from my understanding from reading the customs import regulation regarding tobacco products it seems that they dont really look at tobacco products by there value but by the unit...cigars,cigarettes,smokless tobacco and so on. Thats why when you stay in the states for 48hrs your allowed to bring back 50 cigars....and not say $200 worth of cigars. Its just to hard to put value on it. Im thinking theres a standard price for tobacco products and thats what they go off of when gauging your dutys....it goes by amount and not by value. This means that putting a value on the package really means nothing and if they inspect it I dont think that value is gonna have anything to do with your dutys. Now I could be wrong about that but it seems to make sense. I do know for a fact they will seize stuff at the border for lying about the value....i've seen it first hand. So is shipping like this really worth the trouble? who wants to have to challenge customs over a few cigars everytime you make an order? All this hassle because 1 or 2 guys lost there packages? doesnt make much sense to me I will continue on the traditional way.


----------



## justice123

CiGaR_SlAyEr said:


> Im pretty sure there gonna ask you to prove it.....from my understanding from reading the customs import regulation regarding tobacco products it seems that they dont really look at tobacco products by there value but by the unit...cigars,cigarettes,smokless tobacco and so on. Thats why when you stay in the states for 48hrs your allowed to bring back 50 cigars....and not say $200 worth of cigars. Its just to hard to put value on it. Im thinking theres a standard price for tobacco products and thats what they go off of when gauging your dutys....it goes by amount and not by value. This means that putting a value on the package really means nothing and if they inspect it I dont think that value is gonna have anything to do with your dutys. Now I could be wrong about that but it seems to make sense. I do know for a fact they will seize stuff at the border for lying about the value....i've seen it first hand. So is shipping like this really worth the trouble? who wants to have to challenge customs over a few cigars everytime you make an order? All this hassle because 1 or 2 guys lost there packages? doesnt make much sense to me I will continue on the traditional way.


This only applies if you have the dealer, put the content's and Custom's want's to say they are worth more than they are valued. If it come's down to it I'm sure it wouldn't be to hard have the name of the cigar say a bundle of Quorum's. If they look it up,they'll see the value at $30+ for a bundle is truthfull. But this doesn't apply to the traditional way, that is a gamble we take.

All this came about since before Custom's either sent the parcel back, or levied duties on it, giving us the choice to pay or refuse, now they just seize. Thats one of the reason's I always ordered small. Losing one box is easier than losing 3-4. I too never had a problem except with the parcel that was stolen. It's just more seizure's are being reported. So alternative ways are being offered.

I agree about putting in a grievance is a pain. It is just the idea of the way they seem to think. That people will accept whatever they say.

I'm not going to have to worry about custom's pretty much anymore, since I found some people who go on vacation in the US. They offered to pick up my cigars and bring them over duty free once in awhile. I just feel bad for the one's who have had bad experience's.


----------



## avrus

justice123 said:


> jmatman said:
> 
> 
> 
> A person can put in a complaint, and start a process that they investgate why they (Custom's) think the cigar's or other product is more than the value. I know all about the power tripper's in Custom's. I drove truck for 7 years and dealt with them everyday. If cigars are unbanded and they are bundled. Custom's isn't allowed to just pick a price. Those cigar's could be second's that are actually $30 for a bundle.
> 
> But a dispute can be put in. Too many people let it slide.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps I'm just being super picky but unbanding the cigars just seems wrong. I'd rather take my chances than unband my order.
> 
> That's probably pretty foolish but ... that's me.
Click to expand...


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

avrus said:


> justice123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps I'm just being super picky but unbanding the cigars just seems wrong. I'd rather take my chances than unband my order.
> 
> That's probably pretty foolish but ... that's me.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont find that foolish....I feel the same way. First off bands give your smokes a bit a personality especially when showing off your collection to someone and second who wants a humi full of unbanded smokes. The only way to tell whats what is to make your own bands and that sounds like extra work I dont really need. I keep hearing thats theres more packages being lost but all im seeing on here is guys saying that they have got there stuff just fine....not really seeing anything solid to make me want to change the way I order. There was 1 or 2 a few months back but out of all the orders that is really peanuts. Its also a dahm good way to give some pain to your competition if you were another cigar dealer. Make an account and say AC is blacklisted at customs.....Im sure they lost some business over that.
Click to expand...


----------



## francone13

CiGaR_SlAyEr said:


> avrus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont find that foolish....I feel the same way. First off bands give your smokes a bit a personality especially when showing off your collection to someone and second who wants a humi full of unbanded smokes. The only way to tell whats what is to make your own bands and that sounds like extra work I dont really need. I keep hearing thats theres more packages being lost but all im seeing on here is guys saying that they have got there stuff just fine....not really seeing anything solid to make me want to change the way I order. There was 1 or 2 a few months back but out of all the orders that is really peanuts. Its also a dahm good way to give some pain to your competition if you were another cigar dealer. Make an account and say AC is blacklisted at customs.....Im sure they lost some business over that.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, We have only seen 2 seizures and 1 stolen package. I don't see a need to panic when people are still receiving their cigars hassle free.
Click to expand...


----------



## Shaz

francone13 said:


> CiGaR_SlAyEr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, We have only seen 2 seizures and 1 stolen package. I don't see a need to panic when people are still receiving their cigars hassle free.
> 
> 
> 
> ++1
Click to expand...


----------



## justice123

I totally agree about the bands, I want my cigar's with the bands on and in their sealed box . Unbanding is just another option we have in case things get bad. It's always good to have alternative's. 

As far as the seizure's, AC told me they had quite a few, we only had a few here, but other's have been seized from people that don't belong to this forum but also order online. Thats why AC started trying new ways to ship. If it was just the two from this forum that got tagged then I'm sure AC and Mr.Bundles wouldn't really care. But Mr.Bundle's just decided to stop shipping discretly because of seizure's. I don't think Mr Bundle's would change their policy for just two seizure's. It's just nice to have option's.


----------



## ginomontreal

hello to all, i would just like to know if there is any members from canada that ordered from lynncigars.com


----------



## arto

I placed the order with Cigarplace on the 14th, it arrived here the 20th which is extremely fast. It was sent as first class mail international. Not expensive for the quick delivery of a package. I will definately order with them in the future.

The cigars were packed very well. Even the loose parts of the plastic bag were taped to make sure the cigars could not move in the bag during the transportation. And the package in which the plastic bag was, contained foams. There was no water pillow but for a 6 day shipment I don't care.

The good thing is that it didn't go through customs either because they send person-to-person


----------



## Grimalkin

arto said:


> I placed the order with Cigarplace on the 14th, it arrived here the 20th which is extremely fast. It was sent as first class mail international. Not expensive for the quick delivery of a package. I will definately order with them in the future.
> 
> The cigars were packed very well. Even the loose parts of the plastic bag were taped to make sure the cigars could not move in the bag during the transportation. And the package in which the plastic bag was, contained foams. There was no water pillow but for a 6 day shipment I don't care.
> 
> The good thing is that it didn't go through customs either because they send person-to-person


Wow, I'm assuming your in saskatchewan? 6 days is very fast! I ordered on the 14th too, haven't seen anything yet!


----------



## elvisincanada

arto said:


> I placed the order with Cigarplace on the 14th, it arrived here the 20th which is extremely fast. It was sent as first class mail international. Not expensive for the quick delivery of a package. I will definately order with them in the future.
> 
> The cigars were packed very well. Even the loose parts of the plastic bag were taped to make sure the cigars could not move in the bag during the transportation. And the package in which the plastic bag was, contained foams. There was no water pillow but for a 6 day shipment I don't care.
> 
> The good thing is that it didn't go through customs either because they send person-to-person


Do you mind sharing where you are located and what you ordered


----------



## arto

One correction. I placed the order on the 12th and got the shipment confirmation on the 14th, delivered on the 20th. So 8 days delivery from placing order, shipment took 6 days.

I'm in the Netherlands. Seems like I got it earlier than people in Canada. It might be that first class international mail gets transported by truck to Canada. The only way to ship it to me is by air cargo so that may be an explanation to it.

It was a small order to get me some samplers and to test the order quality (packing, speed and customs):

Perdomo 10th ann. champagne
Rocky Patel 1992 vintage
Oliva V series
Vegas 5 gold
Isla del sol
CAO gold

All robusto's.


----------



## Shaz

ginomontreal said:


> hello to all, i would just like to know if there is any members from canada that ordered from lynncigars.com


I've ordered a couple of times, but it's been a couple of years ago. I think someone here has placed a successful order recently.


----------



## Grimalkin

Just received my order from Cigarplace.biz. Ship date Sep 14, I used first class (cheapest), and it arrived in Western Canada in 9 business days (including last saturday in the USA as USPS works saturdays). VERY good turnaround.

Shipped traditional way.


----------



## elvisincanada

Grimalkin said:


> Just received my order from Cigarplace.biz. Ship date Sep 14, I used first class (cheapest), and it arrived in Western Canada in 9 business days (including last saturday in the USA as USPS works saturdays). VERY good turnaround.
> 
> Shipped traditional way.


Oh thats good news as Might be heading west for a longer contract and the shipping time is not that much difference from TO so it will be worth it to have it shipped directly.
Do you mind sharing what you ordered?


----------



## francone13

Grimalkin said:


> Just received my order from Cigarplace.biz. Ship date Sep 14, I used first class (cheapest), and it arrived in Western Canada in 9 business days (including last saturday in the USA as USPS works saturdays). VERY good turnaround.
> 
> Shipped traditional way.


good to hear!!!


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

Grimalkin said:


> Just received my order from Cigarplace.biz. Ship date Sep 14, I used first class (cheapest), and it arrived in Western Canada in 9 business days (including last saturday in the USA as USPS works saturdays). VERY good turnaround.
> 
> Shipped traditional way.


Another one bites the dust! Thats Canuck smokers 5000...Customs 2. I think were winning :laugh:


----------



## zabhatton

got my rp 1990 secundos that were shipped on the 8th from cp. extremely happy that they arrived better late then never.
amazing cigars, ive smoked a bunch of ccs and non ccs i think the 1990s are the best overall for flavor and value 
i dont think ill be trying anything else i dont want to purchase anything that i wont enjoy as much. 
these cigars are effing AMAZING


----------



## Grimalkin

elvisincanada said:


> Oh thats good news as Might be heading west for a longer contract and the shipping time is not that much difference from TO so it will be worth it to have it shipped directly.
> Do you mind sharing what you ordered?


Box of brickhouse robustos, and 9 singles (for sampling for further box purchases)


----------



## Kampaigner

Ship date of yesterday for an order from cigar place. We'll see how she goes


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

Hey guys it looks like we have a new Canadian friendly company to add to the list. After a few emails back and fourth Paul at flatbedcigarcompany.com said that he would be happy to help us out and would be glad to ship as per the customers instruction. You can email or call them to put an order in. Never tried one of there cigars yet but the reviews seem good and so does the customer service. Lets make it worth there while for going out of there way to help us and throw them some business. Always nice to have more options. :canada:


----------



## avrus

Wish me luck, I just pulled the trigger on a few 5 packs from AC.


----------



## Oliver Silver

Shaz said:


> I've ordered a couple of times, but it's been a couple of years ago. I think someone here has placed a successful order recently.


I ordered from them a couple of times about 3 months ago. Very nice service and packaging.


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

Never saw to much interest in Flatbedcigarcompany.com but im bored and have decided to add them to the list. Put in an order with them today and the shipping was pretty decent $14.35 and Paul was very easy to deal with and very accommodating. I will let everyone know how this goes.

*Confirmed Canadian friendly shippers:
*Atlanticcigar.com
Taboocigars.com
Lynn Cigars
Seriouscigars 
Cigarplace.biz
Cigar Cellar (website is down. Call or email. Stock same as cigar.com)
Casa Gomez Cigars (3 order history, one of which was a problem)
slipperyrockcigars.com (confirmed by Kampaigner)
cigarking.com (confirmed by Kampaigner)
Flatbedcigarcompany.com

*Will ship to Canada by the rules:*
Cheap Humidors
Holts
Famous/Monster
Mr Bundles

*Maybe:*
Costaricacigarstore.com 
Southside Cigars
Highlands Cigar
Bucanerocigars.com
indulgecigars.com


----------



## Khanman

Grimalkin said:


> Just received my order from Cigarplace.biz. Ship date Sep 14, I used first class (cheapest), and it arrived in Western Canada in 9 business days (including last saturday in the USA as USPS works saturdays). VERY good turnaround.
> 
> Shipped traditional way.


Just got my package (no cigars just cutters/lighters) from Cigarplace within 9 business days, no issues and only $11 for shipping....unlike $25+ for AC.


----------



## Oliver Silver

Oh welll I'm debating now... Really want to order but can't decide between unlabelling and classic way... I'm VIP at Atlantic so the prices are quite better than at CP, at least for the cigars I want to order...


----------



## Kampaigner

Oliver Silver said:


> Oh welll I'm debating now... Really want to order but can't decide between unlabelling and classic way... I'm VIP at Atlantic so the prices are quite better than at CP, at least for the cigars I want to order...


Is the price of admission worth the savings? I'm thinking of doing the VIP thing but haven't pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

Kampaigner said:


> Is the price of admission worth the savings? I'm thinking of doing the VIP thing but haven't pulled the trigger yet.


Not sure if you seen this or not.....you probably have.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/279146-atlantic-cigar-vip-program.html

Little talk about the vip there.....one of the main advantages of the program (free shipping) doesnt apply to us. I think some of these retailers like AC and CP should atleast give us a discount on the shipping when they have these free shipping promos....like knock the price of what it cost them to ship somthing to a US address off the top of our shipping price....seems fair.


----------



## Kampaigner

CiGaR_SlAyEr said:


> Not sure if you seen this or not.....you probably have.
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/279146-atlantic-cigar-vip-program.html
> 
> Little talk about the vip there.....one of the main advantages of the program (free shipping) doesnt apply to us. I think some of these retailers like AC and CP should atleast give us a discount on the shipping when they have these free shipping promos....like knock the price of what it cost them to ship somthing to a US address off the top of our shipping price....seems fair.


Yeah I've seen it. I was just sitting on the fence as whether to spend the money on it or not. I think i will and see how it turns out. Can't hurt anyways lol:dunno:


----------



## Shaz

CiGaR_SlAyEr said:


> Not sure if you seen this or not.....you probably have.
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/279146-atlantic-cigar-vip-program.html
> 
> Little talk about the vip there.....one of the main advantages of the program (free shipping) doesnt apply to us. I think some of these retailers like AC and CP should atleast give us a discount on the shipping when they have these free shipping promos....like knock the price of what it cost them to ship somthing to a US address off the top of our shipping price....seems fair.


I've asked them to throw in some free sticks when they were running a free shipping promo that I could not benefit from, and they did.


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

Shaz said:


> I've asked them to throw in some free sticks when they were running a free shipping promo that I could not benefit from, and they did.


 Not a bad idea...maybe I will try that next time.


----------



## Oliver Silver

Kampaigner said:


> Is the price of admission worth the savings? I'm thinking of doing the VIP thing but haven't pulled the trigger yet.


Well it depends on the boxes you want... Some Berger & Argenti for example I saved 20$ over the regular price it's unbeatable. However some prices stay the same or very close. If you buy a lot, it's definitely worth it and I don't regret it. Plus AC has a lot of stock compared to others IMHO. If my last order had not been seized it would have been a sweet deal. Nevertheless, my main concern is whether or not AC can deliver without problems now. I want to order two boxes unbanded but I don't want to receive an inflated taxes invoice.

As for the free sticks VS non free shipping that's a great idea.

My only complain with AC is that they have expensive shipping, which discourages from making small orders. Maybe why I got seized as well.


----------



## Oliver Silver

I looked trhu the forum rules and can't find out why I can't PM? Anybody knows?

Thanks!


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

Oliver Silver said:


> I looked trhu the forum rules and can't find out why I can't PM? Anybody knows?
> 
> Thanks!


 You need 20 posts


----------



## Oliver Silver

CiGaR_SlAyEr said:


> You need 20 posts


Guess I'll have to post more often...


----------



## zabhatton

what are some good samplers to order from cp or ac


----------



## Kampaigner

zabhatton said:


> what are some good samplers to order from cp or ac


If you like larger cigars then the Gordo sampler is awesome. The platinum grab bag is also a good investment, they surprise you but it's with good sticks. This is from AC.

And I did pull the trigger on the VIP, and I think for the amount of cigars I order, this is worthwhile.


----------



## waltec

avrus said:


> Wish me luck, I just pulled the trigger on a few 5 packs from AC.


Good news .....just received both my packages from AC in 6 days and all was great.
No duties and the packaging was good.Cigars look a little naked.....you all know what i mean,so not sure if I'll order like this again.
One good thing was all the 5 packs came seperated.


----------



## zabhatton

whats vip


----------



## zabhatton

and can someone re list the confirmed websites


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

Kampaigner said:


> If you like larger cigars then the Gordo sampler is awesome. The platinum grab bag is also a good investment, they surprise you but it's with good sticks. This is from AC.
> 
> And I did pull the trigger on the VIP, and I think for the amount of cigars I order, this is worthwhile.


Did you ask them if you will get any kind of discount for the shipping considering thats a part of the VIP membership? just curious because it may be worth it if they did somthing like that I think it would be only fair.


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

zabhatton said:


> and can someone re list the confirmed websites


 I just did an updated list 1 page back


----------



## Cytosol

Has anybody ever ordered from outside North America? I placed an order last night with a supplier (I can't name them here; you know why) based out of of the UK (London). Their prices are extremely good, and they also do free shipping on any order over $150.

From what i've seen, it's less likely for a package to be opened by customs when it's coming outside North America.. I assume this is because most Canadians do their online shopping from the states. 

Anyway, send me a PM if you are interested in more info, and i'll keep you updated on how this shipment goes.


----------



## elvisincanada

Cytosol said:


> Has anybody ever ordered from outside North America? I placed an order last night with a supplier (I can't name them here; you know why) based out of of the UK (London). Their prices are extremely good, and they also do free shipping on any order over $150.
> 
> From what i've seen, it's less likely for a package to be opened by customs when it's coming outside North America.. I assume this is because most Canadians do their online shopping from the states.
> 
> Anyway, send me a PM if you are interested in more info, and i'll keep you updated on how this shipment goes.


Well I don't see a reason why wouldn't you name them here. I mean the title of this thread is companies that deliver to Canada.
I am not sure how it would be any different if the package is coming from Europe I mean the major volume is from US but I don't know how it would be different for a package from UK.


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

elvisincanada said:


> Well I don't see a reason why wouldn't you name them here. I mean the title of this thread is companies that deliver to Canada.
> I am not sure how it would be any different if the package is coming from Europe I mean the major volume is from US but I don't know how it would be different for a package from UK.


 Maybe because of what type of cigar they are selling.....im not sure if thats ok either. I would like to know this retailer also but you dont have enough posts to pm


----------



## Cytosol

You got it, it's the type of cigar they sell 

Yeah, when i'm at 20 messages send me a PM and I will let you know. On average it seems their prices are half what they are locally in town, and even less when buying in larger quantities. I only ordered 9 cigars (3x 3-packs) but we will see how it goes through.


----------



## elvisincanada

Cytosol said:


> You got it, it's the type of cigar they sell
> 
> Yeah, when i'm at 20 messages send me a PM and I will let you know. On average it seems their prices are half what they are locally in town, and even less when buying in larger quantities. I only ordered 9 cigars (3x 3-packs) but we will see how it goes through.


In that Case I would like to PM as well.


----------



## Cytosol

Crap i've got to get my post count up to respond to all these PM's!


----------



## Todd Peddle

Thanks for putting together this list and experiences guys. It really helps a new guy out when searching for cigars.
And I am trying to get 30 posts so i can share links and pictures.
Take care.


----------



## elvisincanada

Atlantic Cigar's website has been down for the last 2-3 days. Wondering if its permanent thing.


----------



## Cytosol

Strange, its working fine for me.. And it was working fine yesterday too. Are you viewing it from work? Maybe your IT department blocked it, haha.


----------



## elvisincanada

Cytosol said:


> Strange, its working fine for me.. And it was working fine yesterday too. Are you viewing it from work? Maybe your IT department blocked it, haha.


Nah I tried it from home as well as the cell phone.


----------



## waylman

Discount Cigars | Best Online Cigar Prices - Atlantic Cigar Company works fine for me also...


----------



## Todd Peddle

From what I have seen and heard Atlantic cigar is the place to go. They have a great selection.
So is there any decent places located in Canada that ships and sells cigars at a fair price?


----------



## elvisincanada

Todd Peddle said:


> From what I have seen and heard Atlantic cigar is the place to go. They have a great selection.
> So is there any decent places located in Canada that ships and sells cigars at a fair price?


I thought selling tobacco products cross provinces/territories by mail is not allowed. 
And yeah its weird I can get to the AC website via my phone (only 3G connection) Thanks to Cigar_Slayer for pointing it out. Still can't get it to work at home.


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

Todd Peddle said:


> From what I have seen and heard Atlantic cigar is the place to go. They have a great selection.
> So is there any decent places located in Canada that ships and sells cigars at a fair price?


 Pretty hard to find a fair price on anything in canada....Its a good thing our hunting and fishing is so much better or else I might consider a move south


----------



## Cytosol

It's next to impossible to get a straight answer out of the government of Canada (i've talked to numerous people about this on the phone), but to understand the laws, you pretty much have to read the Tobacco Act. Basically, you are not allowed to mail tobacco products between provinces unless you are exempt (ie. native status) or are a business. However, importing tobacco products from anywhere else is perfectly legal, since customs would be adding the necessary taxes and duties to the order (ideally - we know this doesnt always happen).

This is why the only companies online that ship between provinces are on native land. If you want to find a regular online supplier, you need to find ones within your province. Technically, if you order from a online supplier on native land that ships across provinces, you are smuggling. But I doubt anything worse than a seized package would occur. 

This is all my understanding and interpretation of the laws. If anyone has a different view of this, please let me know. I only know of one online shop in Alberta, and the prices are MAYBE 5% less than what I get locally. They aren't ordering from unless I can negotiate a deal on a large order. 

Anyway, the best option for us Canadians is to order from outside the country. If you get dinged for duties and taxes that are higher than you are willing to pay, refuse delivery, then have the company re-ship. Chances are the package will make it through the next time.


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

Cytosol said:


> It's next to impossible to get a straight answer out of the government of Canada (i've talked to numerous people about this on the phone), but to understand the laws, you pretty much have to read the Tobacco Act. Basically, you are not allowed to mail tobacco products between provinces unless you are exempt (ie. native status) or are a business. However, importing tobacco products from anywhere else is perfectly legal, since customs would be adding the necessary taxes and duties to the order (ideally - we know this doesnt always happen).
> 
> This is why the only companies online that ship between provinces are on native land. If you want to find a regular online supplier, you need to find ones within your province. Technically, if you order from a online supplier on native land that ships across provinces, you are smuggling. But I doubt anything worse than a seized package would occur.
> 
> This is all my understanding and interpretation of the laws. If anyone has a different view of this, please let me know. I only know of one online shop in Alberta, and the prices are MAYBE 5% less than what I get locally. They aren't ordering from unless I can negotiate a deal on a large order.
> 
> Anyway, the best option for us Canadians is to order from outside the country. If you get dinged for duties and taxes that are higher than you are willing to pay, refuse delivery, then have the company re-ship. Chances are the package will make it through the next time.


Just the goverments way of making sure they squeeze every possible tax doller out of us :???: ....The best thing is a large percentage of that is spent on the ppl who dont have to pay taxes I wont mention any names....but thats a discussion for another type of forum


----------



## Quietville

Edit: silly post. Should check things before posting!


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

figured thats where that conversation was heading.....sorry Blaylock....may we never speak of that canadian retailer again :biggrin1:


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Matt, we just don't allow mention of vendors who ship CCs to the U.S. since we are a U.S. based site. Thanks for understanding!


----------



## littlemanb

Blaylock said:


> Matt, we just don't allow mention of vendors who ship CCs to the U.S. since we are a U.S. based site. Thanks for understanding!


Sorry about that guys...I should have PMd him the info..

Mark..


----------



## zabhatton

cigar place has cheaper shipping right?? i havent ordered anything big but i remember ac the shipping is 25 standard and at cp it came to 10 dollars.


----------



## Todd Peddle

CiGaR_SlAyEr said:


> Pretty hard to find a fair price on anything in canada....Its a good thing our hunting and fishing is so much better or else I might consider a move south


Isnt that the truth. LOL
A lot of strange laws out there that hinder good folks from making money and enjoying the finer things in life.


----------



## Todd Peddle

Anyone know where I can order boxes of Te-Amo cigars? Also does Atlantic Cigars carry other cigars that are not listed on the website?
Thanks.


----------



## avrus

Must have been a busy weekend I haven't seen a cigar package clear that quick before 

Customs clearance processing complete, September 30, 2011, 5:51 pm, CANADA
Customs Clearance, September 30, 2011, 9:55 am, CANADA
Processed Through Sort Facility, September 30, 2011, 9:55 am, CANADA

So good news!


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

Todd Peddle said:


> Anyone know where I can order boxes of Te-Amo cigars? Also does Atlantic Cigars carry other cigars that are not listed on the website?
> Thanks.


Looks like slipperyrock carries them and they are a confirmed canadian source.....but I think you will have to call the order in. Cigarplace also has them but there out of stock.


----------



## Todd Peddle

CiGaR_SlAyEr said:


> Looks like slipperyrock carries them and they are a confirmed canadian source.....but I think you will have to call the order in. Cigarplace also has them but there out of stock.


Thanks for the info Bud. Will check them both out asap.
Much appreciated.


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

Todd Peddle said:


> Thanks for the info Bud. Will check them both out asap.
> Much appreciated.


No poblem....if you end up going through slippery rock let us know how everything goes...not to many orders made through them yet.


----------



## Vitulla

after reading the many success stories here, I just placed an order for a box of cigars off of cigar place. took the cheapest shipping, wondering how long it will take to get here...as long as it comes in 1 piece safe and sound!


----------



## Todd Peddle

CiGaR_SlAyEr said:


> Never saw to much interest in Flatbedcigarcompany.com but im bored and have decided to add them to the list. Put in an order with them today and the shipping was pretty decent $14.35 and Paul was very easy to deal with and very accommodating. I will let everyone know how this goes.
> 
> *Confirmed Canadian friendly shippers:*
> Atlanticcigar.com
> Taboocigars.com
> Lynn Cigars
> Seriouscigars
> Cigarplace.biz
> Cigar Cellar (website is down. Call or email. Stock same as cigar.com)
> Casa Gomez Cigars (3 order history, one of which was a problem)
> slipperyrockcigars.com (confirmed by Kampaigner)
> cigarking.com (confirmed by Kampaigner)
> Flatbedcigarcompany.com
> 
> *Will ship to Canada by the rules:*
> Cheap Humidors
> Holts
> Famous/Monster
> Mr Bundles
> 
> *Maybe:*
> Costaricacigarstore.com
> Southside Cigars
> Highlands Cigar
> Bucanerocigars.com
> indulgecigars.com


Does famous/monster mean famous-smoke.com?
Thanks


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

Vitulla said:


> after reading the many success stories here, I just placed an order for a box of cigars off of cigar place. took the cheapest shipping, wondering how long it will take to get here...as long as it comes in 1 piece safe and sound!


What type of shipping did you select danny and how much was it....the last order I put in with them it gave me the option of selecting the cheaper shipping (think it was $14) but when I went to check out it gave me an error and said somthing about incorrect shipping method selected and made me choose the $25 first class priority international parcel.

On a totally different topic the only purchases i've made in the last while on my credit card have just been with the few cigar suppliers we use and one from tampa sweethearts for some anejos....the day after TS charge went through someone started charging $50 charges to my card for virgin mobile. Got to about $300 till I noticed it this morning. Not saying my number was taken from them just seemed wierd that it happened right after I made the order with them. Had that card for about 12 years now and have used it for tons of online purchases and online purchases only....first time that has happened.


----------



## Vitulla

CiGaR_SlAyEr said:


> What type of shipping did you select danny and how much was it....the last order I put in with them it gave me the option of selecting the cheaper shipping (think it was $14) but when I went to check out it gave me an error and said somthing about incorrect shipping method selected and made me choose the $25 first class priority international parcel.
> 
> On a totally different topic the only purchases i've made in the last while on my credit card have just been with the few cigar suppliers we use and one from tampa sweethearts for some anejos....the day after TS charge went through someone started charging $50 charges to my card for virgin mobile. Got to about $300 till I noticed it this morning. Not saying my number was taken from them just seemed wierd that it happened right after I made the order with them. Had that card for about 12 years now and have used it for tons of online purchases and online purchases only....first time that has happened.


Matt
I was able to select first-class international package. Shipping was 13.68 for a box of 24 which is really not bad at all. Hope it comes in without a problem


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

Vitulla said:


> Matt
> I was able to select first-class international package. Shipping was 13.68 for a box of 24 which is really not bad at all. Hope it comes in without a problem


Hmmm I wonder why it wouldnt let me select that....it was a small order too. The one disadvantage to the cheaper option is the tracking sucks....the first class priority is actually pretty good for updating.


----------



## avrus

waltec said:


> Good news .....just received both my packages from AC in 6 days and all was great.
> No duties and the packaging was good.Cigars look a little naked.....you all know what i mean,so not sure if I'll order like this again.
> One good thing was all the 5 packs came seperated.


I decided to go the "old method" after much deliberation. Had to psyche myself up for the potential loss of an entire order. uke:

Fortunately all seems well. Expecting my package later this week.


----------



## waltec

avrus said:


> I decided to go the "old method" after much deliberation. Had to psyche myself up for the potential loss of an entire order. uke:
> 
> Fortunately all seems well. Expecting my package later this week.


I agree ,thats the last time i order like that.
I never tried cigarplace....i think i will give them a try next time,


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

waltec said:


> I agree ,thats the last time i order like that.
> I never tried cigarplace....i think i will give them a try next time,


The "old" method has never failed me neither has cigarplace.


----------



## Kampaigner

Got my order from cigar place in tonight. Got a box of Diesel Unholy Cocktail and a box of Diesel d.x Unlimited. I would order from them again.


----------



## avrus

2011/10/0405:22CALGARYItem processed at postal facility
These are exciting times ... shame I'm at work.


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

Well if anyone is interested my order of samplers arrived today from flatbed cigar company. Very nice looking smokes and very good packing and cheap shipping. These fellas need a bit of rest before I try em out though.


----------



## elvisincanada

:emptybath:


CiGaR_SlAyEr said:


> Well if anyone is interested my order of samplers arrived today from flatbed cigar company. Very nice looking smokes and very good packing and cheap shipping. These fellas need a bit of rest before I try em out though.


Looks nice. Enjoy your smokes and thanks for sharing as I didn't know of this company before let alone that they ship to Canada.


----------



## Khanman

Kampaigner said:


> Got my order from cigar place in tonight. Got a box of Diesel Unholy Cocktail and a box of Diesel d.x Unlimited. I would order from them again.


Were these shipped the "old" method?


----------



## zabhatton

just ordered flor de oliva gold toro from cp


----------



## Kampaigner

Khanman said:


> Were these shipped the "old" method?


Yup


----------



## zabhatton

anyone try the gran habano introductory sampler from cp. i just placed an order


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

I've had a few of the #1's, #3's and #5's.....They were all pretty good but nothing spectacular. Just a decent everyday smoke.



zabhatton said:


> anyone try the gran habano introductory sampler from cp. i just placed an order


----------



## Cytosol

I placed an order through a supplier in the UK. It shipped out of Switzerland, and just got delivered today.. The order was hit with a whopping 175% owing to customs. Most of this was for excise taxes and provincial taxes, plus gst, duty (which was surprisingly the smallest) and handling fees. 

Funny thing is after I added it up with these taxes, it was STILL cheaper by about $50 versus buying locally. Instead of having to ship it back and forth multiple times I just bit the bullet and paid it. 

At least the cigars are 100% legit, came with all the stickers and bands.. No question about authenticity. However, i'm probably not going to order through these guys again. Not their fault at all, but its just not worth waiting 2 weeks for what I can buy locally at more or less the same price.


----------



## elvisincanada

Cytosol said:


> I placed an order through a supplier in the UK. It shipped out of Switzerland, and just got delivered today.. The order was hit with a whopping 175% owing to customs. Most of this was for excise taxes and provincial taxes, plus gst, duty (which was surprisingly the smallest) and handling fees.
> 
> Funny thing is after I added it up with these taxes, it was STILL cheaper by about $50 versus buying locally. Instead of having to ship it back and forth multiple times I just bit the bullet and paid it.
> 
> At least the cigars are 100% legit, came with all the stickers and bands.. No question about authenticity. However, i'm probably not going to order through these guys again. Not their fault at all, but its just not worth waiting 2 weeks for what I can buy locally at more or less the same price.


Do you mind sharing how many you ordered and how was the box labeled?


----------



## Cytosol

I ordered 9 cigars in total (though probably 9 of the most expensive ones) each in 3-packs. The package was marked "cigars" on the swisspost declaration, as well as the value of the contents ($76). Keep in mind thats the value of the order, not what I actually paid, which is more.


Customs broke it down like this:

Duty: $6
Excise Tax: $55
PST (comment says this is actually provincial taxes): $56
GST: $7
Handing Fee: $9

Funny, on top of completely raping me for taxes, they tack on a handling fee. Might have well been labeled a "f*ck you" fee!


Im completely tapped for cash after this transaction, but im not giving up yet. Im planning to try some more overseas orders, but I might wait till closer to christmas. I am hoping the huge influx of packages going through around the holidays will allow us to get more lucky with customs.


----------



## elvisincanada

Cytosol said:


> I ordered 9 cigars in total (though probably 9 of the most expensive ones) each in 3-packs. The package was marked "cigars" on the swisspost declaration, as well as the value of the contents ($76). Keep in mind thats the value of the order, not what I actually paid, which is more.
> 
> Customs broke it down like this:
> 
> Duty: $6
> Excise Tax: $55
> PST (comment says this is actually provincial taxes): $56
> GST: $7
> Handing Fee: $9
> 
> Funny, on top of completely raping me for taxes, they tack on a handling fee. Might have well been labeled a "f*ck you" fee!
> 
> Im completely tapped for cash after this transaction, but im not giving up yet. Im planning to try some more overseas orders, but I might wait till closer to christmas. I am hoping the huge influx of packages going through around the holidays will allow us to get more lucky with customs.


OH that's too bad. Though the handling fees are not that exorbitant (UPS and Fedex Charge almost 70$ no matter what the item cost) In one or two cases I just drove down to Mississauga and did the custom clearance myself (long story as I was not subject to duties when I moved up here from US and Fedex was hellbent on paying them)


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

ups and fedex are like bad loan sharks....they actually pay your taxes for you on the package at the border then charge you a big interest rate on the money they "loaned" you ....its around 50% or somthing...canada post does the same but its alot less like 5% and thats why you never ship cross border with those douche bags.



elvisincanada said:


> OH that's too bad. Though the handling fees are not that exorbitant (UPS and Fedex Charge almost 70$ no matter what the item cost) In one or two cases I just drove down to Mississauga and did the custom clearance myself (long story as I was not subject to duties when I moved up here from US and Fedex was hellbent on paying them)


----------



## mankev

Hi guys,
Just joined the forum; pretty much a cigar newb at this point. I have been following this forum and decided that I would roll the dice and place an order with cp. Very friendly. I kept the order low knowing I may have to write it off.$36 with shipping and labeled 'art supplies.

Before ordering I went to the local tabacconist to sample some potential sticks before ordering. You can imagine my horror when a Punch Rockerfellar normally $2-$3 in US was priced at $12.75 + sales tax. At those prices it is well worth the risk.

Ordered
Grand Habanos sampler
Flor De Olivia Gold
For De Olivia Maduro
For De Dominica Double Ligaro Maduro

Will update on progress. 
KM


----------



## zabhatton

what was the fastest time you guys received a package from cigarplace


----------



## francone13

Placed a small order with AC we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Vitulla

got my shipment from cigar place safe and sound
shipped the 5th of oct, received today. 8 business days, selected the cheapest shipping methods, so very good turnaround. will definitely be ordering from cigar place again.
Thanks for all the tips also from all puffers!


----------



## francone13

I ordered from Atlantic Cigars with the traditional method of shipping and all went well received my package within a week of shipping. It was a small order 5 L.P. T52 Robusto and 5 L.P. #9 Robusto


----------



## Grimalkin

Mankev,

Lets keep our shipping "methods" and how we label the package to PM's, we have no clue if customs scours this thread looking for leads. 

Congrats on the order, mine came in from CP just fine!


----------



## Oliver Silver

francone13 said:


> I ordered from Atlantic Cigars with the traditional method of shipping and all went well received my package within a week of shipping. It was a small order 5 L.P. T52 Robusto and 5 L.P. #9 Robusto


I am curious, how much was the shipping?


----------



## mankev

Grimalkin said:


> Mankev,
> 
> Lets keep our shipping "methods" and how we label the package to PM's, we have no clue if customs scours this thread looking for leads.
> 
> Congrats on the order, mine came in from CP just fine!


I hear ya. Glad to hear about your successful order.


----------



## Shaz

Just for the record, Mankev can't pm until he gets 20 posts.
BTW welcome to the pond mankev!


----------



## francone13

Oliver Silver said:


> I am curious, how much was the shipping?


Shipping was $23....so i guess you can say I paid close to $13 per cigar when you add in the shipping.

Considering Ligas are not available in Canada (and if they were they would probably charge $20 or more each) I think that still a good deal. :smoke2:


----------



## Oliver Silver

francone13 said:


> Shipping was $23....so i guess you can say I paid close to $13 per cigar when you add in the shipping.
> 
> Considering Ligas are not available in Canada (and if they were they would probably charge $20 or more each) I think that still a good deal. :smoke2:


True, compered to our B&M it's a joke. Plus I agree Ligas are damn good cigars! Still CP is way cheaper when you buy only a few sticks!


----------



## Kampaigner

francone13 said:


> Shipping was $23....so i guess you can say I paid close to $13 per cigar when you add in the shipping.
> 
> Considering Ligas are not available in Canada (and if they were they would probably charge $20 or more each) I think that still a good deal. :smoke2:


I have two B&M's that carry Liga's. They range between $20-$30/stick.

:mmph:


----------



## zabhatton

i ordered rp 1990 gran habano intro sampler and saint luis rey a few days ago still havent received it, but not enough time to worry. today i ordered 1992 churchills, and a few cao samplers the gold and the world i believe hopefully they both come through smoothly


----------



## francone13

Oliver Silver said:


> True, compered to our B&M it's a joke. Plus I agree Ligas are damn good cigars! Still CP is way cheaper when you buy only a few sticks!


Yep I agree. But since CP's Liga's have been out of stock for over 4-5 months I ordered from AC has soon as they came in stock. Luckily I was quick because the robustos are already sold out.



Kampaigner said:


> I have two B&M's that carry Liga's. They range between $20-$30/stick.
> 
> :mmph:


Looks like it was worth it for me then even with AC's more expensive shipping.


----------



## Kampaigner

For sure it was, Getting them here is not option. Cigar King also carries Liga's.


----------



## zabhatton

pardon my noob but whats a liga


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

I saw those Ligas in stock a week or two ago and they have been tempting me ever since....I noticed he had the T52 belicoso on for $12 for a single and $241 for 24 but $33 for a fiver. Thats only $6.60 per stick when you buy em by 5. There all gone now. :ss



francone13 said:


> Yep I agree. But since CP's Liga's have been out of stock for over 4-5 months I ordered from AC has soon as they came in stock. Luckily I was quick because the robustos are already sold out.
> 
> Looks like it was worth it for me then even with AC's more expensive shipping.


----------



## Grimalkin

Hey guys,

Is anyone here interested in doing a box split with me? I'll be getting a box of Oliva serrie O No.4 and another petite corona of some kind that I've yet to determine. So when all is said and done we'll each get 2 half boxes.

Pm if interested! I'm in Alberta, but I'm sure we can work out mailing within Canada.


----------



## STILLKICKING

Alright, I think ill bite the bullet and place an order. Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## Oliver Silver

I received an email from cigar.com this morning. It looks like they are delivering back to Canada once again. However their shipping parctises will be different, shipping to a third party site which will reship to Canada. If you want me to forward you the email, PM.


----------



## Todd Peddle

There is an extra fee for the third party. I wonder if its worth it?


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

Todd Peddle said:


> There is an extra fee for the third party. I wonder if its worth it?


Not sure what company there going to use to do that reshipping but the last time I ran into a company that was doing that it was going to cost $50 to ship 15 cigars. If it cost you $20-$25 through usps expect a lot more with a reshipper.


----------



## Todd Peddle

I emailed them to see what the price was. I would say $50. Might be worth it if one made a large order. They have a lot of add on's,etc that might make it all worth while.
But depends on what your buying and how much i guess.
I will let you know when i get a reply.


----------



## zabhatton

have any of you had cigar beetles or anything unpleasant ordering from cigar place or atlantic?


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

I havent had any problems.



zabhatton said:


> have any of you had cigar beetles or anything unpleasant ordering from cigar place or atlantic?


----------



## justice123

zabhatton said:


> have any of you had cigar beetles or anything unpleasant ordering from cigar place or atlantic?


Never had a problem with Atlantic. Haven't ordered from CP yet though.


----------



## Kampaigner

zabhatton said:


> have any of you had cigar beetles or anything unpleasant ordering from cigar place or atlantic?


No issues from them at all. :bounce:


----------



## zabhatton

got my first order from cp waiting for the second one but this one came sooo fast shipped on the 13 arrived yesterday


----------



## mankev

zabhatton said:


> got my first order from cp waiting for the second one but this one came sooo fast shipped on the 13 arrived yesterday


Lucky you! Mine shipped out the same day from CP, and hasn't arrived yet. I've been without cigars for two weeks now. My last cigar was just awful. Paid $7.00 for it localy. Saw the same cigars at Atlantic for lass than a buck each.

Found a butt about 1.5" long outside on the edge of my deck today. Seriously considered drying it off and smoking it.

Cigar beatles, yes I brought some cigars back from Nicaragua last year and one pack was riddled with holes. It really affects the draw.


----------



## Jeet

after reading this forum for a few weeks, I made my first purchase from Cigar place.

shipped out the 19th

lets see if it makes it


----------



## justice123

zabhatton said:


> pardon my noob but whats a liga


I believe a Liga is a cigar blend by Drew Estate, for instance the Liga Privada T- 52, or the Liga Privada No.9 from Drew Estate.


----------



## zabhatton

so today i got an email saying that cp overcharged me for shipping and is refunding 7 dollars... WOW can you say amazing


----------



## mankev

Received my package from CP today. It was shipped out on the 13th, so that makes 8 business days. Very impressed with the packaging. Will definitely do business with them again. 


Woohoo cigar time!


----------



## elvisincanada

mankev said:


> Received my package from CP today. It was shipped out on the 13th, so that makes 8 business days. Very impressed with the packaging. Will definitely do business with them again.
> 
> Woohoo cigar time!


Do you mind sharing what you ordered?


----------



## mankev

elvisincanada said:


> Do you mind sharing what you ordered?


Not at all.

I ordered

1 x Grand Habanos sampler ( 5 pack )

2-Gran Habano #5, Rated 90 by CA
1-Gran Habano #3
1-Gran Habano #1
1-GR Special Black Label
1-GR Special Red Label
1 x Flor De Olivia Gold
2 x Flor De Olivia Maduro (these have a great aroma can't wait to smoke them)
1 x Flor De Dominica Double Ligaro Maduro

The total order with shipping was aroud $35.00.

I smoked a Gran Habano Connecticut #1 
-- from the web site description --
"The smoke is creamy, very smooth, toasty and loaded with flavor. A great choice for moving up to richer-tasting cigars, and perfect any time of day."

I found that this stick could use some aging. It has a great draw and good ash, lots of smoke, but lacking in the flavour department. Some definit creaminess was experinced at the halfway point then stopped. Mellow also comes to mind. There was a slight amount of bitterness at the begining. Overall I would say it was a good cigar with a good old fashion cigar taste. I really think some aging would have really smoothed out this cigar making it a great smoke. i will likely purchase a couple more and age them.

My dilema right now is that, being a noob, I have no stock so I can't age anything unless I go without smoking.


----------



## elvisincanada

mankev[/QUOTE said:


> Thanks for sharing.I am new to this hobby but I have invested a little bit it now as the prices you pay here makes it worthwhile to have proper setup and buy from South. I have two humidors now that are half full and on my next visit to US I intend to make the completely full  Next step for me is converting a wine cooler to a humidor as I am having a hard time maintaining the temperature (humidity is under control for now). I can tell you there was a difference in a cigar kept out as I have smoked a cigar that came from AC right out of the box and then one from the same shipment (same type) that was kept in my humidor for a month. I would recommend getting a humidor to give attention and care that cigars deserve. And from the looks of it turning wine cooler to humidor shouldn't cost as much either.


----------



## Shaz

AC shipment arrived today without incident. Shipped the original method.:smile:


----------



## Jeet

Just wondering if anyone has ordered a full box and received it and from what vendor.

Want to purchase a box to save money but I dont know whether it is too risky and if it is better to just place small orders of 10-15 cigars.

Thanks


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

No problem with ordering full boxes.....do it all the time. Probably would be a good idea to keep the price of the order within reason because theres always that small chance it could get stopped. I have 2 boxes in the air as we speak from 2 different places.



Jeet said:


> Just wondering if anyone has ordered a full box and received it and from what vendor.
> 
> Want to purchase a box to save money but I dont know whether it is too risky and if it is better to just place small orders of 10-15 cigars.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## zabhatton

> AC shipment arrived today without incident. Shipped the original method.
> 
> 
> 
> when was the package sent
Click to expand...


----------



## Oliva

I have always ordered from Atlantic cigars and never had any issue. The have probably shipped 20 different orders and all arrived safe and sound! There are in my opinion one of the safest solution for Canadians!


----------



## zabhatton

LJ881828919US

ive put this in the canadapost tracking and it says nothing it was shipped on teh 20th from cp. last order it was here by this time, have any of you been confiscated when ordering from cp


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

Its because you chose the cheaper letter mail shipping....the tracking is basically package accepted at post office and then delivered not much in between.


zabhatton said:


> LJ881828919US
> 
> ive put this in the canadapost tracking and it says nothing it was shipped on teh 20th from cp. last order it was here by this time, have any of you been confiscated when ordering from cp


----------



## zabhatton

i chose the same method last time and it was here at this time


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

I had one shipped from them on the same day and I dont have it yet and my tracking says the same thing LJ881829273US....dont panic its only been 6 days



zabhatton said:


> i chose the same method last time and it was here at this time


----------



## zabhatton

i guess sometimes they come sooner then others im not panicking im just excited when they arrive it's like christmas


----------



## mankev

zabhatton said:


> i guess sometimes they come sooner then others im not panicking im just excited when they arrive it's like christmas


From what I have seen it generally takes about 8 business days from cp, and it has only been 6 business days since the 20th when yours was shipped. My tracking for USPS only showed pick up.


----------



## francone13

I wouldn't start worrying until it hit the 2 week mark and still nothing


----------



## zabhatton

Am I the only impatient one here? I feel like an ahole


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

Im sure everyone wants there orders ASAP but thats the postal system. Somtimes it takes 6 days and sometimes it take 20 days....I had an AC order come in last week that only took 4 days to get to me from Ship email to on my doorstep and I've had anouther one sit at the sort facility for almost a month. My advice for the impatient...make a bunch of orders at a time and then its like christmas day all through the week 


zabhatton said:


> Am I the only impatient one here? I feel like an ahole


----------



## Shaz

zabhatton said:


> AC shipment arrived today without incident. Shipped the original method.
> 
> 
> 
> when was the package sent
> 
> 
> 
> Shipped Oct 17, arrived Oct 27th. 10 days
> Be patient grasshopper:couch2:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## zabhatton

haha patience is a virtue i dont have, shipped on the 20th received today. i swear the post office was being lazy i would have liked it prior to the weekend


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

See you got yours before me....nothin yet...maybe tomorrow. PATIENTLY waiting. 



zabhatton said:


> haha patience is a virtue i dont have, shipped on the 20th received today. i swear the post office was being lazy i would have liked it prior to the weekend


----------



## Jeet

My first small tester pkg from cigarplace was sent the 19th of October. Received it today. Not bad


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

Yup got mine today too... 8 days


Jeet said:


> My first small tester pkg from cigarplace was sent the 19th of October. Received it today. Not bad


----------



## littlemanb

Hello everyone,

Just a quick update...I was recently in Palm Springs, California with my family and found a great little cigar shop..Its a Family run business..Brian and his wife are the owners, are fans of Canada and love shipping their cigars to us..The name of their company is Tinderboxpalmsprings and they have a large walk in humidor...Their website doesn't accurately show you what they have in stock, as It is not a very savvy website (and a little outdated)..Just call them directly and ask him if he has what you are looking for (you don't have to buy by the box)..They also don't mind returns..He will just re-send the cigars..His shipping was also very reasonable..USPS for shipping and a box of 25 Churchill's to BC was about $8.00.. 

I bought a box of the Padron 1964 anniversary diplomatico maduros..Very tasty and smooth cigars..I also tried the Rocky Patel Decade..Very nice cigar as well..Not as smooth to the nub as the Padron but an excellent cigar for the price! The Padron 1926 Anniversary robusto maduro was even smoother than the 1964..

Thanks guys..Just want to keep everyones options open..I'll be back to Palm Springs again soon..I love being able to walk into a cigar shop, pick out a cigar for a reasonable price, light it up and just sit down and chat with other people who are just stopping in for the same reasons.. You can't beat an atmosphere like that! What an experience! Not to mention the beautiful 78 degree evening temperatures..Just perfect for cigar smoking..

Regards, Mark..


----------



## Vitulla

Mark, thanks for the heads up, we can never have enough options...


----------



## Shaz

Thanks for the post, Mark.
Is it just me, or are we having more success, now that the summer season is over?? Haven't heard anything bad lately. (knocks on wood)


----------



## Jeet

Just ordered my first box. Shipped nov 2nd, this time tried Atlantic. Let's see how long it takes.


----------



## Frodo

Looks like I've had 2 interceptions lately. Well, I was due I guess...


----------



## elvisincanada

Frodo said:


> Looks like I've had 2 interceptions lately. Well, I was due I guess...


Oh sad to hear that do you mind sharing which store were they bought from and what method was used?


----------



## Frodo

elvisincanada said:


> Oh sad to hear that do you mind sharing which store were they bought from and what method was used?


Purchases were made from the WTS forum here. Shipping was done discretely.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Frodo said:


> Purchases were made from the WTS forum here. Shipping was done discretely.


 WoW! Sorry to hear that. I've only been hit once on a person to person package. (touch wood)


----------



## zabhatton

has anyone ordered from tampahumidors


----------



## Vitulla

zabhatton said:


> has anyone ordered from tampahumidors


If I'm not mistaken a fellow puffer purchased a while back, but no updates as of lately. You'll have to search back a few pages for a definite answer


----------



## Shaz

Frodo said:


> Looks like I've had 2 interceptions lately. Well, I was due I guess...


Is this for certain? Or are the packages just had not arrived yet. If they were confiscated, Customs should have sent you a letter.


----------



## Frodo

Shaz said:


> Is this for certain? Or are the packages just had not arrived yet. If they were confiscated, Customs should have sent you a letter.


1 just came in after a month (!!!). Not mailed late - 1 month IN THE MAIL. The other may have just arrived. Looks like mail is just slow to Toronto right now...


----------



## zabhatton

Frodo said:


> 1 just came in after a month (!!!) and the other may have just arrived. Looks like mail is just slow to Toronto right now...


 where did you order from?


----------



## Frodo

BOTLs from the WTS forum here.


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

I've had this happen to me also. I had a package from someone on here sit in the sort facility fresh out of customs for a little over a month and then it just showed up. I had it written off as a goner. On a none cigar related note I had something off ebay shipped to me from montreal on the 18th of October and still have not seen it....so it may just be a really slow canada post.



Frodo said:


> BOTLs from the WTS forum here.


----------



## Shaz

Frodo said:


> BOTLs from the WTS forum here.


This has happened to me as well. Twice! But the damage wasn't too bad.


----------



## taxedman

....a bit off topic (not really)....has anybody had a problem logging on to Atlantic's website? I haven't been able to ('connection timed out') for 4 days now. Talked to their IT guy today, told me he had other canuks calling with same problem, can't see why from his end. I'm using my home PC, on Shaw, and have no problem accessing other vendor's sites (U.S. & Canadian) that I frequently look at. Duh?


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

Yes I have had problems logging into my account on multiple occasions as did someone else on here. I cant remeber who it was but they had the same problem as me. I kinda worked at the problem for a bit and have 2 possible solutions that fixed the problem for me. Either try bypassing your router and connect directly to your modem. That should fix the problem. I messed around with my routers settings but could not figure out what was causing the router to block it. I then found if I set my pc time back 3 hours I was able to log into the site connected to my router. I actually read this on anouther forum somwhere from someone who was having the same problem with other websites. So it has somthing to do with routers and timezones on the pc as far as I could figure out or care to work at anymore because thats the only site I have had issues like this. It is definitly somthing on there side that is causing this to happen. The only reason I cared was that if you cant login then you wont get a tracking number or confirmation when you order unless you email them and tell them the problem. Pain in the @ss. Hope that helps.



taxedman said:


> ....a bit off topic (not really)....has anybody had a problem logging on to Atlantic's website? I haven't been able to ('connection timed out') for 4 days now. Talked to their IT guy today, told me he had other canuks calling with same problem, can't see why from his end. I'm using my home PC, on Shaw, and have no problem accessing other vendor's sites (U.S. & Canadian) that I frequently look at. Duh?


----------



## Jeet

Just received my box of Gurkha warlords from ac. Very happy with them. Very quick shipping. 6 days including weekends.


----------



## elvisincanada

taxedman said:


> ....a bit off topic (not really)....has anybody had a problem logging on to Atlantic's website? I haven't been able to ('connection timed out') for 4 days now. Talked to their IT guy today, told me he had other canuks calling with same problem, can't see why from his end. I'm using my home PC, on Shaw, and have no problem accessing other vendor's sites (U.S. & Canadian) that I frequently look at. Duh?


Yeah I had the same problem but it went away somehow (it did linger for over 2-3 weeks) I am using rogers in TO. I tried some of the tips suggested by cigarslayer but none helped. Though I could connect via my smartphone data plan.


----------



## elvisincanada

Jeet said:


> Just received my box of Gurkha warlords from ac. Very happy with them. Very quick shipping. 6 days including weekends.


Congrats! The box looks awesome BTW. I think I will try and get a 5 pack of them


----------



## Jeet

Yeah I know a lot of people are hard on gurkha thought IDE give them a try. I cannot believe how nice the box is. Thought it would be just cheap and only look good in pictures. It's actually made of wood and metals. The true test will be this weekend when I try a warlord.


----------



## elvisincanada

Jeet said:


> Yeah I know a lot of people are hard on gurkha thought IDE give them a try. I cannot believe how nice the box is. Thought it would be just cheap and only look good in pictures. It's actually made of wood and metals. The true test will be this weekend when I try a warlord.


I am new to the hobby and am developing an appreciation for various types of cigars. I kinda agree with you I like the Gurkha Cigars I have bought so far the construction has been immaculate and the ash always holds and I kind of enjoy the smoke they put out. Given that its so hard to find them locally its great we can get them this way.


----------



## zabhatton

when tracking says customs processing complete, how long does it usually take for the package to arrive?


----------



## Vitulla

zabhatton said:


> when tracking says customs processing complete, how long does it usually take for the package to arrive?


usually a few days. for myself its next day. depending where it was brought in through. If it passed yesterday(friday) you should have it by tuesday/wednesday MAX


----------



## Knowhope

Has anyone resgistereed to be a VIP member in any of these sites? I'd like to know if it's worth it based on some personal review.


----------



## zabhatton

Shaz said:


> This has happened to me as well. Twice! But the damage wasn't too bad.


how did you ask them to mark it, you can pm me if youd like


----------



## francone13

Another successful order from AC. Small package (14 singles) shipped the traditional way. Arrived in 8 days from ship day.


----------



## Kampaigner

Knowhope said:


> Has anyone resgistereed to be a VIP member in any of these sites? I'd like to know if it's worth it based on some personal review.


I am a VIP with AC. Based on the frequency of my ordering and how much i spend, it is worth it for me.


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

Do they give you a discount on shipping with that vip stevie?


----------



## Cytosol

I just got my second shipment from AC. I ordered an awesome 20 cigars for $50 (was around 70 with shipping) and it arrived with no duties or customs owing. I think a sample pack like this will give a beginner like me a great idea of what I like.

Here is a picture of them. Not to brag! well maybe a little


----------



## Shaz

zabhatton said:


> how did you ask them to mark it, you can pm me if youd like


One was marked "cigars" the other wasn't.


----------



## Kampaigner

Placed an order with AC, Shipped yesterday. Lets home she finds her way home safe and sound.


----------



## waylman

I'm trying to order from Atlantic with PP but getting an error on the Atlantic site. Anyone else having problems?


----------



## anth.gulla

Just placed order with CP should get shipping email after the thanksgiving weekend.. ordered La Flor Dominicana Los Perfectos Sampler...heard good things


----------



## Gcocks

First 2 out of 3 orders arrived from AC without a hitch using option 2. 
One week total ship time. Waiting for one more, hopefully tomorrow.
Awesome place to deal, very satisfied.


----------



## Gcocks

First 2 out of 3 orders arrived from AC without a hitch using option 2. 
One week total ship time. Waiting for one more, hopefully tomorrow.
Awesome place to deal, very satisfied.


----------



## Grimalkin

My last order from cigar place took 10 days total to arrive. Today us the 11th day and still nothing. I am a tad worried but I am optimistic that the holiday US week added extra mailing time and hoping my package is not confiscated!


----------



## STILLKICKING

That happens, My first package from CP took 19 days my second took 7. Its a crap shoot.


----------



## Grimalkin

STILLKICKING said:


> That happens, My first package from CP took 19 days my second took 7. Its a crap shoot.


THANKYOU! I can relax a bit now, would hate to eat 80 bucks.


----------



## anth.gulla

Does anyone have experience with mikescigarsdotcom?


----------



## waylman

Anyone know of a site other than Atlantic that ships to Canada and allows PP?


----------



## Grimalkin

Grimalkin said:


> My last order from cigar place took 10 days total to arrive. Today us the 11th day and still nothing. I am a tad worried but I am optimistic that the holiday US week added extra mailing time and hoping my package is not confiscated!


I'm happy to report the cigars arrived yesterday. It look 15 days this time around from CP, first class (cheapest option).


----------



## vink

I ordered from serious cigar recently received the shipment in 9 days, perfect conditions. No bad surprise!


----------



## Kampaigner

Just got my order in from AC. Large-ish order. No issues.


----------



## zabhatton

baught a bunch of cigars from a BOTL on here, currently being delivered  large order too


----------



## vink

I have ordered from Seriouscigars recently and was charge about 12$ for shipping. I was checking Cigarplace today and for a similar order the shipping and tax calculator was about 7.50$ for First-class mail international package. Anyone order from them with that shipping option, is it safe? Do I have have to choose another shipping options on the cigarplace site to be safer?
I just want to know which site is cheaper for shipping.
Thanks


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

Ive used the cheapest option a few times and it always makes it ok. It just doesnt have much tracking. It says when its shipped and thats about it till it hits your door.


----------



## Knowhope

Can we get a veteran of *Companies Deliver Canada* threads to post a list of the sites. It will clear out the ones that do sell and do not sell to Canadians. I'm suggesting this, because there have been numerous repost.

Another way would be to have a man be the middle man. The PMs from members who's had a satisfied purchase would PM him.


----------



## waylman

Knowhope said:


> Can we get a veteran of *Companies Deliver Canada* threads to post a list of the sites. It will clear out the ones that do sell and do not sell to Canadians. I'm suggesting this, because there have been numerous repost.
> 
> Another way would be to have a man be the middle man. The PMs from members who's had a satisfied purchase would PM him.


From page 60:

Confirmed Canadian friendly shippers:
Atlanticcigar.com
Taboocigars.com
Lynn Cigars
Seriouscigars 
Cigarplace.biz
Cigar Cellar (website is down. Call or email. Stock same as cigar.com)
Casa Gomez Cigars (3 order history, one of which was a problem)
slipperyrockcigars.com (confirmed by Kampaigner)
cigarking.com (confirmed by Kampaigner)
Flatbedcigarcompany.com

Will ship to Canada by the rules:
Cheap Humidors
Holts
Famous/Monster
Mr Bundles

Maybe:
Costaricacigarstore.com 
Southside Cigars
Highlands Cigar
Bucanerocigars.com
indulgecigars.com


----------



## Khanman

Atlantic is great, great prices, selection, etc...but damn their shipping costs are $$$$$. I just placed an order for 1 box, a 5 pack, 2 bundles, and the shipping cost is $35.58!


----------



## waylman

Strange, i just ordered a box + 4 singles from Atlantic and shipping was $23 to Vancouver.


----------



## Khanman

waylman said:


> Strange, i just ordered a box + 4 singles from Atlantic and shipping was $23 to Vancouver.


What options do you guys choose? #1,2,or 3?


----------



## TylerP

Recently made a small order from CP. Shipped on Dec 6, from Stuart, FL. Today tracking said it is in Miami,FL. Hmm, 3 days and its only got a distance that takes 2 hours to drive? 
Well, we'll see. Hopefully they get to Ontario soon. Cheers


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

If you used the cheapest shipping option (first class mail int) then thats all the tracking you will get for it till you receive it. Nothing to worry about 7-8 days seems to be the norm but maybe longer due to holidays. I hit up a box of anejos and some singles myself today. Just couldnt resist the anejos.


----------



## Vitulla

CiGaR_SlAyEr said:


> If you used the cheapest shipping option (first class mail int) then thats all the tracking you will get for it till you receive it. Nothing to worry about 7-8 days seems to be the norm but maybe longer due to holidays. I hit up a box of anejos and some singles myself today. Just couldnt resist the anejos.


Matt
Which anejo's did you go for? I called yesterday and they had just received their sharks. $350/box, I said no thank you.


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

$350? ouch...I just got a box of 46's. If you use the discount code in the emails they send you they came to about $223 a box. I just went on there site those sharks werent there yesterday when I was making my order but I wouldnt of touched them for $17 a stick thats nuts. AC had them yesterday for $12.95 but it looks like there sold out now and they were only doing 2 per customer. I just know after doing the math the 46's were about $20 cheaper from cigar place than AC with the cheaper shipping and the discount code plus for once I actually got to hit up freebie friday.


----------



## waylman

Got an order from Atlantic on Friday. I had to pay some duties :*( but it arrived quickly. (Shipped Nov 30 - Arrived Dec 9)
PM me if you want more details about shipping method etc.


----------



## francone13

Did you have them ship Option 1,2 or 3?


----------



## mankev

Ordered a bundle from CP Nov 23rd, by Dec 07 still nothing. A liitle worried that I would have to eat this one. Now down to my last stoggie. Don't mention it to the wife because she does not appreciate the finer things in life like a good cigar. So, on the 8th she says 'By the way this came the other day'-- a notice that my gars are at the postal outlet. They had arrived Dec. 1st.-- argh!


----------



## vink

Just order from cigarplace. They asking me for specific shipping order, I live in Montreal. Anyone can pm me for what should I tell them. I think I know I just want to be sure.


----------



## Vitulla

vink said:


> Just order from cigarplace. They asking me for specific shipping order, I live in Montreal. Anyone can pm me for what should I tell them. I think I know I just want to be sure.


I answered my pm, check it out worked for me!


----------



## vink

Just received a package from Lynn cigars. Fast shipping took 6 days to my door. Everything is perfect no bad surprise!


----------



## wafflekopf

Ordered a box from Atlantic Cigars to the UK on December 01 which I received today (December 14), despite Parcelforce's best efforts. Sending packages to the UK will always be an endeavour fraught with risk, but the customer services from AC's end were excellent.


----------



## saionbuss

being a Canadian, isnt it much easier for you guys going to havana?


----------



## Khanman

Khanman said:


> What options do you guys choose? #1,2,or 3?


So I went with option #2 to be safe for the holiday season, the package shipped on the 8th and was at my house yesterday...4 days shipping is the fastest i've ever received anything from AC! I was shocked, and to top it off I didn't have to pay any duty.


----------



## francone13

saionbuss said:


> being a Canadian, isnt it much easier for you guys going to havana?


That's what I did last weekend...went down for 3 days :smoke:


----------



## TylerP

Got a package shipped on Dec 6 from CP. hopefully will be here before i leave next Wednesday..


----------



## Oliva

Khanman said:


> So I went with option #2 to be safe for the holiday season, the package shipped on the 8th and was at my house yesterday...4 days shipping is the fastest i've ever received anything from AC! I was shocked, and to top it off I didn't have to pay any duty.


Nice to hear! I always go with option 1, i'm scared of going with option 2! Never had an issue with them (AC) Highly recommended!

Cheers


----------



## justice123

Hey everyone Happy Holiday's:beerchug:. Cheer's to all my BOTL, plus your family and friend's. Enjoy those cigar's, Especially on New Years Eve.arty:


----------



## vink

Just received an order with CP yesterday. Took 11 days to my door, the sticks are perfect and no extra payments! Thx to all!


----------



## vink

Anybody tried ordering humidors from cigarplace or lynn cigars? Is it safe or because of the size it can be taken away?


----------



## anth.gulla

I've ordered a desktop humidor from bargain humidors dot com i think it was a 150-200ct..regular shipping.. no extra fees had to be paid upon delivery  It wouldn't be taken away if they check the package because it contains no tobacco. They might just slap some taxes on it


----------



## Jack Howard

I'm very new to the hobby (I've only smoked a couple cigars, singles purchased from B&Ms), and I'm about to order my first humidor, along with my first serious batch of cigars. Having poured over every post in this thread and the previous version, I'm looking at splitting the order between AC and CP to keep the orders small, hedge my bets, and try out each retailer. I'd be grateful for any advice the veterans might have regarding what shipping instructions I should give to the retailers. Since I cannot receive PMs, I can be reached via email at jack*DOT*q*DOT*howard*AT*gmail*DOT*com. Thanks kindly in advance


----------



## Kampaigner

Just got an order from AC was awesome. Option 1. 2 boxes, 2x 5 packs, and a single, to give you an idea of size.


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

Gotta say I have made 2 decent size orders though CP in the last month. Picked the cheapest shipping option for both of them and have been surprised to received both orders within 4 days. Thats pretty awsome considering there coming all the way from florida to north west ontario. Jack I wouldnt be too concerned with order size from either place....within reason. The order size that stevie made is what I would keep it around too but I do break that on occasion and have never had any kind of issues. Wouldnt pay all the extra shipping just to keep order size small. With the cheaper shipping and cheaper prices on average and the awsome customer service CP is definitly at the top of my list...even though I told myself no more NC purchases. Arturo Fuente and Jonathan Drew are evil evil men


----------



## justice123

I haven't ordered cigar's from AC in a while, I just noticed that the cost of the Padron 3000 took a huge price jump. I was just wondering if anyone noticed this price jump in any other cigar's? There is no way I'll pay more for cigars from AC, since their shipping costs are crazy as it is. 

I have yet to order from CP, but I have noticed that their price's are still the same, from reading this forum their shipping is cheaper. If CP is offering cheaper price's and cheaper shipping for the same cigar than AC, I guess it's a no brainer who to buy from.:smoke:

One other question to all BOTL, If you had to pick one, AC or CP to order from, which cigar vendor would you choose?


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

justice123 said:


> I haven't ordered cigar's from AC in a while, I just noticed that the cost of the Padron 3000 took a huge price jump. I was just wondering if anyone noticed this price jump in any other cigar's? There is no way I'll pay more for cigars from AC, since their shipping costs are crazy as it is.
> 
> I have yet to order from CP, but I have noticed that their price's are still the same, from reading this forum their shipping is cheaper. If CP is offering cheaper price's and cheaper shipping for the same cigar than AC, I guess it's a no brainer who to buy from.:smoke:
> 
> One other question to all BOTL, If you had to pick one, AC or CP to order from, which cigar vendor would you choose?


Its kinda gone to CP for me but will still will make an order from AC if its somthing HTF. Getting tired of paying $27 for shipping when its only cost them probably half that. CP also has discount codes you can get that makes some stuff a little more cheaper. Sign up for there weekly email.


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

justice123 said:


> I haven't ordered cigar's from AC in a while, I just noticed that the cost of the Padron 3000 took a huge price jump. I was just wondering if anyone noticed this price jump in any other cigar's? There is no way I'll pay more for cigars from AC, since their shipping costs are crazy as it is.
> 
> I have yet to order from CP, but I have noticed that their price's are still the same, from reading this forum their shipping is cheaper. If CP is offering cheaper price's and cheaper shipping for the same cigar than AC, I guess it's a no brainer who to buy from.:smoke:
> 
> One other question to all BOTL, If you had to pick one, AC or CP to order from, which cigar vendor would you choose?


And I just looked at the prices from both places on those. $45 difference with the extra shipping definitly a no brainer.


----------



## justice123

CiGaR_SlAyEr said:


> Its kinda gone to CP for me but will still will make an order from AC if its somthing HTF. Getting tired of paying $27 for shipping when its only cost them probably half that. CP also has discount codes you can get that makes some stuff a little more cheaper. Sign up for there weekly email.


Thanks for the info, I'll sign up for their weekly email. I think the high shipping costs is how AC sell some of their cigars so cheap, they make up some of the money by charging ridiculous shipping charge's.

I talked to AC and they told me that CP wasn't an authorized dealer of the Padron Brand, and that they might not be true Padrons, since CP sells the 2000-7000 Padron series in bundle's. Rob told me that Padron dosen't sell their cigar's in bundle's. Also can a person request from CP that they don't open the box of cigar's? I read on their website that they open all packages before shipping. I would like to keep the box sealed.


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

Not bad mouthing AC here because I appreciate any vendors that ship to us but most of the time CP is cheaper anyways. Compare prices yourself and you'll see that. Theres the odd time that you might find a better price at AC but the higher shipping always throws that off. As for opening boxes...they have never opened any boxes I have got from them. They have all arrived with the original seals and shrink wrap. The fake padrons seem little far fetched. I have a few singles from CP kicking around and they all look like genuine padrons to me??

By the way AC isnt listed as an authorized dealer on the padron site either.



justice123 said:


> Thanks for the info, I'll sign up for their weekly email. I think the high shipping costs is how AC sell some of their cigars so cheap, they make up some of the money by charging ridiculous shipping charge's.
> 
> I talked to AC and they told me that CP wasn't an authorized dealer of the Padron Brand, and that they might not be true Padrons, since CP sells the 2000-7000 Padron series in bundle's. Rob told me that Padron dosen't sell their cigar's in bundle's. Also can a person request from CP that they don't open the box of cigar's? I read on their website that they open all packages before shipping. I would like to keep the box sealed.


----------



## justice123

CiGaR_SlAyEr said:


> Not bad mouthing AC here because I appreciate any vendors that ship to us but most of the time CP is cheaper anyways. Compare prices yourself and you'll see that. Theres the odd time that you might find a better price at AC but the higher shipping always throws that off. As for opening boxes...they have never opened any boxes I have got from them. They have all arrived with the original seals and shrink wrap. The fake padrons seem little far fetched. I have a few singles from CP kicking around and they all look like genuine padrons to me??
> 
> By the way AC isnt listed as an authorized dealer on the padron site either.


 I'll have to place an order soon. thanks for all the info.


----------



## zabhatton

IT'd be amazing if a few BOTLs offered to have packages from websites such as CI and CBID shipped to them and then them shipping to us using the preferred methods. I know this may be too much to ask but think of the possibilities and of course something in it for them.


----------



## justice123

I found another vendor that says that they ship the Padron out of the box, only in bundles, in a way to save money for the customer. I won't order from them since They ship strictly by the book, no compromises. It maybe why CP offers the Padron brand cheaper if their bundled, than when their boxed. So AC might be a little put out that many are ordering from CP more often. Thats maybe why AC said that bundled Padron's might be counterfeit cigars. I will be placing an order from CP, since I've read how much cheaper the shipping is, plus their price's are compareable to AC.


----------



## Kampaigner

I'm an AC guy and will order most of my stuff through them. I will on occasion order from CP, Slippery Rock and Cigar King. cP more than the other two. My $0.02


----------



## elvisincanada

Well I don't think it matters if one orders more than a box. The per cigar shipping cost difference would be negligible after that. I have placed my first order with CP so lets see how it goes (got my fingers crossed) I have used AC in the past before and it was a breeze. What I don't like about CP is that they don't have that many sampler packs (a beginner like me appreciates variety till I establish an appreciation for various types of cigars) and lots of them are out of stock. AC is better in that way. Overall one is still up compared to what one pays here


----------



## Jack Howard

I wound up going with cigarplace; a smallish order, one box plus a dozen sticks. I chose Priority Mail International, hoping my new cigars will spend a day or two less in transit. Fingers crossed!


----------



## lyth

What website is the cheapest for small orders? AC was cheap, but tracking was about $25.


----------



## Jack Howard

Got an email from CP asking for shipping instructions. I'll call them in the morning; in the meantime, I'm pondering exactly what to tell them. It seems like I'm rolling the dice whatever way I go with this. If someone has specific advice they'd like to PM me, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## waylman

Just got an order from AC. Took 6 days total to Vancouver using cheapest shipping option. Pretty fast!


----------



## vink

lyth said:


> What website is the cheapest for small orders? AC was cheap, but tracking was about $25.


The best that I found were Cigarplace price are okay and cheap shipping, there's also Lynn cigars cheapest shipping, cheap sticks but not a lot of choices.


----------



## lyth

Lynn's website says that shipping is $0.00 when I try to checkout. odd.


----------



## HugSeal

lyth said:


> Lynn's website says that shipping is $0.00 when I try to checkout. odd.


It's because shipping isn't calculated yet. check their shippinginfo. It says how it works there.


----------



## vink

he's shipping priority mail if I remember. Pretty cheap like 4.5$ for small orders something like this


----------



## lyth

Does anyone on the forum know him personally? I'd like to contact him about fixing up his website . (Im experienced in HTML, XML, SQL, PHP, CSS, etc; and his site does need some work with the layout).


----------



## elvisincanada

Success with Cigar Place.
Small order of Juniors (20 total) Shipped on 6th and received today so door to door 6 days including the weekend to Toronto. I will be using them again. Very well packaged I must add.


----------



## vink

Do someone knows why AC charge like 23$ for shipping, I want cheap 6$ shipping please!


----------



## vink

Just received an order from Lynn cigar. Everything good, again. Only thing is that he don't put any water pillow or boveda packs to help keeping the sticks fresh so CP is still the best place to order from for me.


----------



## elvisincanada

Vink how much was the shipping on your order from Lynn? and if you don't mind sharing what did you order. 
I called in my order at AC and to tell you the truth I don't know why they charge so much on shipping as they ship USPS (mine was huge box but mostly empty as the order size was 35 cigars) 
I like Cigar Place so far as the shipping time wasn't much different. 
Though a point to ponder my order from AC didn't include any water pillows or boveda packs either. CP order was just cigar juniors and they came in a sealed tin so maybe that's why they didn't include anything.


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

Ya rob (AC) needs to get on his game here and start offering us First class mail international. Theres really no advantage to paying the extra $10 to $15 for the priority international as they both travel at the same speed. The only advantage to the priority is it has a little better tracking (they scan it more often along its route) but really who cares it only takes 4 days max to get to me anyways I dont really care where it is. Could use that extra money to buy more cigars instead of throwing it down the toilet for fancy shipping that gets to me just as fast as the cheaper option. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## elvisincanada

I concur cigar_slayer now only if CP has more samplers and in stock cigars


----------



## vink

I make small order usually like 6 sticks. Lynn charge me like 4.5$ for shipping. With CP it's about 6$ for 6 sticks and the first time I ordered from them they include a water pillow. Got another order on the way guess I will see. My first orders were from seriouscigars, shipping cost more like 12$ for 6 sticks and his prices aren't that good. His packaging was really well made and include a small 69% boveda pack.


----------



## chasingstanley

elvisincanada said:


> Vink how much was the shipping on your order from Lynn? and if you don't mind sharing what did you order.
> I called in my order at AC and to tell you the truth I don't know why they charge so much on shipping as they ship USPS (mine was huge box but mostly empty as the order size was 35 cigars)
> I like Cigar Place so far as the shipping time wasn't much different.
> Though a point to ponder my order from AC didn't include any water pillows or boveda packs either. CP order was just cigar juniors and they came in a sealed tin so maybe that's why they didn't include anything.


My AF Short Stories included a water pillow from AC, but when I ordered Chateau Fuente they did not?


----------



## lyth

Firstclass mail can take up to 30 days to ship. (No tracking, no insurance, or anything.)
Priority Mail takes like 5-14 days or something like that. (Tracking, $ Insurance)


----------



## vink

Firstclass mail is 7 to 21 days but usually takes like 10 days to my door.

So both delivery methods takes about the same time but one is way cheaper than the other....it's your call!


----------



## Oliva

Just did my first order with cigarplace today! See how it goes. I always use Atlantic cigars in the past! See how this goes!


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

lyth said:


> Firstclass mail can take up to 30 days to ship. (No tracking, no insurance, or anything.)
> Priority Mail takes like 5-14 days or something like that. (Tracking, $ Insurance)


Are you going by what USPS says on there website for ship times....I think I would tell you it takes 20 days longer to if your going to fork over some more cash. Both priority and international travel on the same vehicles just in seperate bags. And first class Int does have tracking it just doesnt update as much. The last 3 packages I had come in were all shipped first class mail 2 from CP and one from a member and I had all 3 in my hands in 4 days. Thats florida to north west ontario....nothing to complain about there. As for insurance....well I dont think thats going to work very well for the shipping method I choose. So your left with better tracking and thats it....not worth the extra $15 to me.


----------



## chasingstanley

Oliva said:


> Just did my first order with cigarplace today! See how it goes. I always use Atlantic cigars in the past! See how this goes!


Which of the major vendors have the lowest shipping costs??


----------



## vink

Cigarplace have cheaper shipping than Atlantic.


----------



## HWiebe

I feel the extra service they provide (ship to Canada at all) is worth the extra cash. Places like Cbid and CI don't do it at all. Yes I'd like to pay less but feel like an ingrate for complaining since there is more involved with shipping tobacco to Canada. lol


----------



## vink

I agree with you, it's just that 23$ for shipping(atlantic) compare to 6$ (CP) is a huge difference!


----------



## Canadagrown

Any recommendations for a great quality sampler for a starter from AC? I'm so green that I've never really heard of any of the cigars on there except for the real popular cubans. Nice to meet all you guys by the way.


----------



## elvisincanada

Welcome to this hobby/forum. I am somewhat new as well and enjoyed the Rocky Patel Motherload Sampler (it has got some gems that i am sure to reorder). 90+ sampler had some hits and misses as some cigars were full strength and I don't have an appreciation for those yet. I might catch some flack for this I also liked the Gurkha Super 7.
For future purchases I have my eyes on Nicaragua's Best Sampler 10-Pack #1 and Gurkha Special Edition Godzilla 8 Cigar Sampler 
Enjoy!


----------



## justice123

lyth said:


> Firstclass mail can take up to 30 days to ship. (No tracking, no insurance, or anything.)
> Priority Mail takes like 5-14 days or something like that. (Tracking, $ Insurance)


I have ordered from AC using Priority mail. There is no insurance using this method. I had a box either stolen or lost and I got nothing back. The only thing that arrived at the postal facility in Canada was the empty box the parcel was in. I got no reimbursment or anything using Priority Mail, so I was out the $150. So the higher cost that AC charge's doesn't seem any better than what CP charge's, except CP charge's much less for shipping. Even the tracking is suspect on Priority Mail as Canada Post seems quite lazy when it comes to their tracking. I 've had parcel's delivered, and the tracking says it's still enroute to Canada. I've talked my local postal clerk about the tracking and she told me that when the tracking isn't done right, it's someone not doing their job.


----------



## francone13

Dose anyone have an updated list of Canadian friendly on-line stores? Has of now it seems like AC and CP are the only 2 vendors to buy from. Is there any one ordering from elsewhere with no issues?


----------



## waylman

Theres a list a few pages back. I've had good luck with ***************


----------



## justice123

I used Bestcigarprice's in the past when I first started cigar smoking, correct me if I'm wrong, but on their website they do eveything by the book. They don't play ball, the last time I ordered. If this has changed great. But I remember my last order from them ended up costing me $279 in duty. If they changed their policy that would be excellent, since they have great customer service and a good selection. We need all the vendor's we can get that work with us Canuck's.


----------



## justice123

The other thing is shipping is going to change for us When the New US postal change's come about. USPS is laying off a huge number of postal workers, and are closing thousands of US Post office's. It's set to start sometime after Febuary.

(US Postal Service laying off 30000; slower mail service expected).

This is a quote from a story on Dec 11/ 2011. So we might all like to order a bit more before the delivery slows. Just a suggestion.


----------



## vink

francone13 said:


> Dose anyone have an updated list of Canadian friendly on-line stores? Has of now it seems like AC and CP are the only 2 vendors to buy from. Is there any one ordering from elsewhere with no issues?


I tought it would be useful to put it back here...

From page 60:

Confirmed Canadian friendly shippers:
Atlanticcigar.com
Taboocigars.com
Lynn Cigars
Seriouscigars
Cigarplace.biz
Cigar Cellar (website is down. Call or email. Stock same as cigar.com)
Casa Gomez Cigars (3 order history, one of which was a problem)
slipperyrockcigars.com (confirmed by Kampaigner)
cigarking.com (confirmed by Kampaigner)
Flatbedcigarcompany.com

Will ship to Canada by the rules:
Cheap Humidors
Holts
Famous/Monster
Mr Bundles

Maybe:
Costaricacigarstore.com
Southside Cigars
Highlands Cigar
Bucanerocigars.com
indulgecigars.com


----------



## elvisincanada

justice123 said:


> I used Bestcigarprice's in the past when I first started cigar smoking, correct me if I'm wrong, but on their website they do eveything by the book. They don't play ball, the last time I ordered. If this has changed great. But I remember my last order from them ended up costing me $279 in duty. If they changed their policy that would be excellent, since they have great customer service and a good selection. We need all the vendor's we can get that work with us Canuck's.


Yeah I agree with you. I contacted them yesterday regarding shipping to Canada and I got a detailed document saying what they do to Canadian shipments. Everything is by the book.


----------



## francone13

justice123 said:


> The other thing is shipping is going to change for us When the New US postal change's come about. USPS is laying off a huge number of postal workers, and are closing thousands of US Post office's. It's set to start sometime after Febuary.
> 
> (US Postal Service laying off 30000; slower mail service expected).
> 
> This is a quote from a story on Dec 11/ 2011. So we might all like to order a bit more before the delivery slows. Just a suggestion.


How will this affect us?


----------



## justice123

francone13 said:


> How will this affect us?


Shipping costs will rise, shipping times will get quite a bit longer. Especially when the remaining postal workers are over worked and work to rule. Their eliminating overnight delivery and a few other postal options. They will no longer be delivering mail on Saturday's. So I figure it will make our shipping times a bit more expensive and a bit longer. I always admired the way USPS did their job, they could teach Canada Post a thing or two when it come's to efficiency and doing their job with some pride. Canada Post is so lazy they can't even scan a package properly.


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

I agree with the increased shipping times with less manpower but im thinking "trimming the fat" out of a company can only make them more competitive in there product pricing....less men less paychecks to send out every payday equals more profits.



justice123 said:


> Shipping costs will rise, shipping times will get quite a bit longer. Especially when the remaining postal workers are over worked and work to rule. Their eliminating overnight delivery and a few other postal options. They will no longer be delivering mail on Saturday's. So I figure it will make our shipping times a bit more expensive and a bit longer. I always admired the way USPS did their job, they could teach Canada Post a thing or two when it come's to efficiency and doing their job with some pride. Canada Post is so lazy they can't even scan a package properly.


----------



## waylman

justice123 said:


> I used Bestcigarprice's in the past when I first started cigar smoking, correct me if I'm wrong, but on their website they do eveything by the book. They don't play ball, the last time I ordered. If this has changed great. But I remember my last order from them ended up costing me $279 in duty. If they changed their policy that would be excellent, since they have great customer service and a good selection. We need all the vendor's we can get that work with us Canuck's.


Sorry, you are right. I've used BCP to deliver stuff to US addresses only. 
Not recommended for shipping to Canada.


----------



## vink

Just received a small order from CP (2x cao gold corona and 2x cao gold corona maduro). Took 7 days including weekend. They include a water pillow too. No bad surprise!


----------



## Jack Howard

I just received my order from CP, about 9 days after it shipped, which I'm quite happy with. It was very well packed, with the loose cigars packed four to a ziplock bag with a water pillow in each, and plenty of packing peanuts to keep everything safe. Nothing unpleasant, and I'll definitely order from them again in the near future.


----------



## vink

Just tried to place an order with CP today. Seems like they change their shipping rates because the first class mail international was not available anymore. I just email them, waiting for an answer. Hoping it will be ok because 6$ for shipping compare to 25$ is a whole lot.


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

hmm I just tried to check out to see and I couldnt get the first class either for just 1 cigar. That kinda sucks. Definitly let us know what they say.


----------



## alstare2000

Hi guys I'm pretty much ready to order first time from AC or CP I noticed some of you are talking about the instructions that you give to them regarding shipping, anyone I can ask via PM regarding this ?
Thx.


----------



## HWiebe

The last order I placed with CP was about 8 months ago and their shipping cost was already on par with AC at that time. They lost their competative edge due to the shipping cost increase. I still love both of them.


----------



## Johnnyeh

alstare2000 said:


> Hi guys I'm pretty much ready to order first time from AC or CP I noticed some of you are talking about the instructions that you give to them regarding shipping, anyone I can ask via PM regarding this ?
> Thx.


Ditto, if anyone may have advice, that would be appreciated to PM me.

Thank you,


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

HWiebe said:


> The last order I placed with CP was about 8 months ago and their shipping cost was already on par with AC at that time. They lost their competative edge due to the shipping cost increase. I still love both of them.


The last 3 orders I made with CP the shipping cost me $13. The last 3 I made with atlantic all cost between $25-$27. Thats $40 saved on shipping that I was able to spend on more sticks. All orders were pretty decent sizes (a box or 2 plus singles). Plus if you compare the prices CP usually comes out on top. I mean there prices are both close but most of the time CP is cheaper. Im hoping there check out is just messed up and they will still ship first class international.


----------



## vink

They did not answered yet... That does not look good and there's not many other options for cheap shipping... I know that for small orders serious cigars was about 12 bucks for shipping and there is Lynn cigars that ships for cheap but not much choices on the site. Anybody knows other places?


----------



## elvisincanada

Has anyone called in? After my first order went through I was planning to place a bigger order. If its the same as AC then it doesn't matter (Maybe AC called them and told them jack up the price


----------



## vink

They are supposed to straightened out all this today. I will probably have an answer tomorrow... I'll let you guys know!


----------



## Grimalkin

I'm not sure if anyone mentioned this, but USPS has changed their pricing as of 2012. This is probably reflected in CP's new shipping prices.


----------



## elvisincanada

vink said:


> They are supposed to straightened out all this today. I will probably have an answer tomorrow... I'll let you guys know!


Can you please expand on this? is this a website issue or they have decided to only express/priority shipping to Canada from now on?


----------



## Johnnyeh

vink said:


> Just received a small order from CP (2x cao gold corona and 2x cao gold corona maduro). Took 7 days including weekend. They include a water pillow too. No bad surprise!


Could you breakdown the cost of your shipment from CP?

Thank you


----------



## vink

Johnnyeh said:


> Could you breakdown the cost of your shipment from CP?
> 
> Thank you


It was bout 6$ for the small order. 
The customer service at CP told me that USPS have changed their policies and prices and that CP IT guys were working on the issue. They are trying to resolve the problem so we can hope it come back to normal soon...


----------



## elvisincanada

CP has the first class shipping back on. Just placed an order did have some trouble when checking out as the shipping option changed to express when I was processing the payment so called it in.


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

Thanks for the update elvis....Thats good to hear.


----------



## vink

Nice!!! Thanks for the update!


----------



## Vitulla

any current coupon codes for cigar place?
got a good deal on oliva v's a while ago


----------



## elvisincanada

Vitulla said:


> any current coupon codes for cigar place?
> got a good deal on olive v's a while ago


Well I just use the codes under their specials tab.
Specials - Cigar Place
BTW I just ordered a Olive V sampler pack  and am looking forward to enjoying it on one of the nice warm days after I have received it.


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

It doesnt look like there specials page has been updated in a long time.....you get alot more if you sign up for the email newsletter.
Nothing wrong with the 20% off on those V's danny.

Promo Codes:
Apply at time of checkout for instant savings!
Not valid for assortments/samplers.

Cusano 30% Off! 
Promo Code: cusano
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Joya De Nicaragua 10% Off!
Promo Code: joya
Joya De Nicaragua Antano Dark Corojo
Joya De Nicaragua Cabinetta
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Nestor Miranda 10% Off
Promo Code: nestor
Nestor Miranda 1989
Nestor Miranda Art Deco
Nestor Miranda Dominicano
Nestor Miranda Special Selection
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Cao La Traviata 5% Off!
Promo Code: traviata
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Arturo Fuente 5% Off!
Apply Promo Code: fuente
Arturo Fuente Hemingway
Arturo Fuente Natural
Arturo Fuente Maduro
Arturo Fuente Sungrown 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Alec Bradley Family Blend 10% Off! 
T11 Size Recently rated a 94 by Cigar Aficionado
Apply Promo Code: alec
Best price on the net!

Alec Bradley Tempus 10% Off
Promo Code: alec

Alec Bradley Prensado 10% Off
Promo Code: alec
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ashton 
VSG 10% Off:
Promo Code: vsg
(excludes assortment)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Tatuaje 5% Off!
Promo Code: tatuaje
Tatuaje Miami
Tatuaje Miami Reserva

Cabaiguan
La Riqueza
El Triunfador
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Oliva EXTRA 5% Off!


Cain F Nub 20% Off
Promo Code: cain f

Cain Daytona 25% Off
Promo Code: daytona

Oliva Serie V - 15% 20% Off
Promo Code: v 


Cain by Oliva- 25% 30% Off!
Promo Code: cain

Nub 20% 25%Off!
Promo Code: nub
Cain Nub
Nub Connecticut
Nub Cameroon
Nub Habano
Nub Maduro

Oliva 20% 25% Off!
Promo Code: oliva 
Oliva Serie O 
Oliva Serie O Maduro
Oliva Connecticut Reserve 
Oliva Serie G
Oliva Serie G Maduro

Oliva Master Blend 3 - 20% 25% Off! 
Promo Code: master
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Rocky Patel 10% Of! 
Promo Code: Rocky 

Valid for: 
Rocky Patel Edge Sumatra 
Rocky Patel Brothers
Rocky Patel Decade 
Rocky Patel 1990 
Rocky Patel 1992 
Rocky Patel 1999 
Rocky Patel Renaissance 
Rocky Patel Sungrown 
Rocky Patel Java Maduro & Latte
Rocky Patel Edge Lite 
Rocky Patel Edge Corojo 
Rocky Patel Edge Maduro 
Rocky Patel Nording
Rocky Patel Old World Reserve 
Rocky Patel 1961


Theres a few more in the email but I cant copy and paste em.....10% padron 1926,1964 etc etc


----------



## alstare2000

Was waiting for that news thank you.


elvisincanada said:


> CP has the first class shipping back on. Just placed an order did have some trouble when checking out as the shipping option changed to express when I was processing the payment so called it in.


----------



## Vitulla

Elvis and Matt...RG to you gentlemen!

THANKS! Just ordered myself a box of V's and 3 FFP

shipping was 13.85$ first class. VERY reasonable. Now the waiting begins...what the usual waiting time, say 1 week?


----------



## elvisincanada

Vitulla said:


> Elvis and Matt...RG to you gentlemen!
> 
> THANKS! Just ordered myself a box of V's and 3 FFP
> 
> shipping was 13.85$ first class. VERY reasonable. Now the waiting begins...what the usual waiting time, say 1 week?


You are welcome. Mine was door to door 6 days including the weekend on the last order a few week ago. Also Thanks for sharing the codes cigar slayer I didn't know their specials page was not up to date so I have signed up for the mailing list as well. Will stick to them for a while I guess. BTW is anyone else salivating on the Cigarobsession sampler pack at smoke inn. They don't ship international so am tempted to have a friend in US order it and send it to me.


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

Vitulla said:


> Elvis and Matt...RG to you gentlemen!
> 
> THANKS! Just ordered myself a box of V's and 3 FFP
> 
> shipping was 13.85$ first class. VERY reasonable. Now the waiting begins...what the usual waiting time, say 1 week?


The last 2 orders I made arrived at my door if 4 days from there ship email to the white van in the driveway....I thought that was pretty impressive. Also somtimes those discount codes work for other things not listed. I made an order for a box of anejos alittle while back and was just curious and put the fuente code in and it knocked off a little over $20.


----------



## justice123

Well I placed my first order with CP, using first class shipping. The cost for shipping $13.00, much cheaper than the other shipping method's. Plus CP told me there is tracking with the first class. They were really good to deal with. Hoping the order goes well. I'll let everyone know.


----------



## elvisincanada

justice123 said:


> Well I placed my first order with CP, using first class shipping. The cost for shipping $13.00, much cheaper than the other shipping method's. Plus CP told me there is tracking with the first class. They were really good to deal with. Hoping the order goes well. I'll let everyone know.


Well I wouldn't trust the tracking on First Class Shipping as a package that was delivered to me by CP 2 weeks ago still doesn't have any updates after the first scan. 
I could care less as long as the shipment gets to me in a decent amount of time which wasn't different even when I used express shipping from AC. I like CP so far and have placed my 2nd order will report back soon as well.


----------



## newbcub

Hello to all my Canadian brothers 
@ Gambino I'm in the same boat as you, I just bought a new Humi (my first)from City Cigar on W 6th good
selection of sticks but not cheap. 
Is there anyone specifically I should ask for @ A.C. Please P.M me-don't want to get anyone into trouble or close doors for future
purhases. Looking to order ASAP I have a Humi to fill.
Thanks in advance and looking forward to learning so much more from experienced smokers.
M.


----------



## elvisincanada

newbcub said:


> Hello to all my Canadian brothers
> @ Gambino I'm in the same boat as you, I just bought a new Humi (my first)from City Cigar on W 6th good
> selection of sticks but not cheap.
> Is there anyone specifically I should ask for @ A.C. Please P.M me-don't want to get anyone into trouble or close doors for future
> purhases. Looking to order ASAP I have a Humi to fill.
> Thanks in advance and looking forward to learning so much more from experienced smokers.
> M.


Welcome to this hobby. I didn't speak to someone in particular at AC and just called in to order as I wanted to speak to someone about my options for shipping. I am not sure what size of order you are planning to place as AC is a bit pricey for shipping though I do like the samplers they offer and if you place large enough order it might be worth it for you to go with them. If you know exactly what you want I would recommend Cigar Place and they do have a lot cheaper shipping options and the time it takes to get your stuff has been the same in my case.
BTW you can't get a PM as you don't have enough postings yet on this forum.


----------



## newbcub

Thanks Elvis
I am a newb and looking for samplers currently until I really know what kind of smokes I enjoy..
I will give them a call right now. I like the look of the 90+ sampler they have, could be a good variation.
I did pick up a box on my travels and they are very good, but I hear they get better with age so I want to leave them for a while.
Thanks again for the info


----------



## elvisincanada

newbcub said:


> Thanks Elvis
> I am a newb and looking for samplers currently until I really know what kind of smokes I enjoy..
> I will give them a call right now. I like the look of the 90+ sampler they have, could be a good variation.
> I did pick up a box on my travels and they are very good, but I hear they get better with age so I want to leave them for a while.
> Thanks again for the info


oh I am in the same boat as you and am meddling with ordering samplers till I find what I like. I ordered the 90+ sampler from them as well a few months ago along with the rocky patel and gurkha super 7. I actually enjoyed the Rocky Patel Motherload quite a bit and would recommend it as well. 90+ had some great smokes while some were not to my liking but the good part is the keep changing the selection so you are off to a good start. Perhaps more experienced smokers can give you a good idea on what to order for someone starting out. Though out of stock the nicargua best sampler looks awesome.


----------



## newbcub

I just checked with A.C and they have a lot of back order or not in stock
including the gurkha super 7. I think I'll split my first order beacause I want to try the olivia V
and they are in stock @ C.P. The Grand Habanos samples looks interesting as well.
I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

Dont forget the discount code for those olivia V's.....20% off.



newbcub said:


> I just checked with A.C and they have a lot of back order or not in stock
> including the gurkha super 7. I think I'll split my first order beacause I want to try the olivia V
> and they are in stock @ C.P. The Grand Habanos samples looks interesting as well.
> I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## newbcub

Just placed my first order @ C.P....I hope it makes it through with no problems..

@ CiGaR_SIAyEr
I only ordered the 5 sampler of Olivia's... Can I still get a discount on samplers?.? 
I will have to make a quick call and maybe save more $$$$...
I tried to keep my first order arround 100$$, will this be a problem at the border or could
I have ordered more. I wasn't sure so I kept my first order small.


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

I dont know if it works on the samplers or not.....easiest way to find out is to add it to your cart then put V in the promotional code box and see if it works. As for order size....its up to you really but I dont even think twice about it anymore....$500...$200....$100....it dont matter they all come through fine


----------



## Jeet

I just made my first box order from C.P. It seems like their security certificate needed to be renewed but since ive ordered from them before I ordered anyways. 2 boxes. We will see how long it takes.


----------



## Vitulla

TylerP said:


> Recently made a small order from CP. Shipped on Dec 6, from Stuart, FL. Today tracking said it is in Miami,FL. Hmm, 3 days and its only got a distance that takes 2 hours to drive?
> Well, we'll see. Hopefully they get to Ontario soon. Cheers


the same thing is happening to me. Cigar place seems to have split up my order. I have 2 tracking numbers. I says it was accepted and 1 says it was accepted the 27th of Jan. It was tracked yesterday in Miami...4 days to move a few hours? Hopefully it shows up soon


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

When you use the first class it is always like that. Says shipped in miami and thats it till it gets delivered. No worries all my tracking was the same way.


----------



## francone13

I got the same thing. I placed an order last week and on Jan 31st it said Processed at Miami Sort Facility. No update since then tho.


----------



## francone13

My package from CP just arrived exactly 1 week from ship day.


----------



## elvisincanada

francone13 said:


> My package from CP just arrived exactly 1 week from ship day.


Oh OK mine shipped on the same day as you but I haven't received it yet 
We are in the same city so I am starting to wonder what happened.


----------



## francone13

elvisincanada said:


> Oh OK mine shipped on the same day as you but I haven't received it yet
> We are in the same city so I am starting to wonder what happened.


I wouldn't worry yet. My first order from CP took closer to 2 weeks. Was your order shipped or did you place the order last Friday?


----------



## elvisincanada

francone13 said:


> I wouldn't worry yet. My first order from CP took closer to 2 weeks. Was your order shipped or did you place the order last Friday?


No it was shipped on Friday and my first order came through in 6 days door to door so am thinking whether something is off.


----------



## Frodo

elvisincanada said:


> No it was shipped on Friday and my first order came through in 6 days door to door so am thinking whether something is off.


18 days is not uncommon for me.


----------



## chasingstanley

AC order 6 days including weekends.
$31.00 shipping :ask:


----------



## Blackham

haven't ordered NC for over a year, but this promotion caught my attention Alec Bradley SCR Cigars | Atlantic Cigar Company

shipping killed the deal though.

If there are any Toronto BOTLs interested and wants to share the shipping cost let me know


----------



## Vitulla

Got my order shipped the same day as francone and Elvis.
Elvis not to worry, give it an extra day and she'll arrive. Canadapost is funny. I have stuff shipped a few days back to back and they all show up on the same day. As long as they come in safe and sound!


----------



## francone13

Has anyone else in Canada been able to get a hold of some Feral Flying Pigs?


----------



## Vitulla

i had 3 in my order. i made an order a few days later and tried to get 3 for cigar_slayer, but they were sold out


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

:sad: Its a hard knock life when you got no pigs.


----------



## francone13

I emailed AC and they said they wont be selling any Pigs. Guess our only option is CP. Going to be tough for us Canadians to get our hands on some FFP's


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

Well if you come across any we'll take 3 boxes but will settle for 3 singles 
Theres a box in the WTS section for $180....bit on the high side for me.


----------



## zabhatton

i ordered a box of le bijou without...without trying any! but i wanted a nicer box for my first full box purchase. along with it i also got a 100 count humidor i hope it doesn't arouse suspicion. has anyone here ordered something this unorthodox and had trouble with it?


----------



## Kampaigner

You should be fine. Those Le Bijou's are awesome. One of my fav sticks. What size did you order?


----------



## zabhatton

i got the toro, saw a review on youtube for them...supposedly bad construction but hopefully that doesn't happen to me


----------



## Kampaigner

I have a few Toro's left. I haven't any issue with construction on them yet. Great Cigar.


----------



## elvisincanada

Got my order from CP today finally. It was packed well and even a water pillow was included in the individual cigar orders. 
Door to door 12 day including 2 weekends.
With the weather we are having in TO I am tempted to smoke one of the new order. But I guess I will wait a month or two so cigars have settled and are properly humidified.


----------



## newbcub

I just got my order from C.P today too.!!!!
Shipped on Feb 3 arrived the 7th...
Thanks to everyone for the info and help.!!
I may have to have a cigar tonight to celebrate.


----------



## chasingstanley

elvisincanada said:


> Got my order from CP today finally. It was packed well and even a water pillow was included in the individual cigar orders.
> Door to door 12 day including 2 weekends.
> With the weather we are having in TO I am tempted to smoke one of the new order. But I guess I will wait a month or two so cigars have settled and are properly humidified.


I agree fellow Torontonian let's light these up!!


----------



## FatSmoker

Great thread, I've used Atlantic a few times before but have always shipped to the US and picked them up there. I've had nothing but good experiences with them so far so I'm not surprised they are so accommodating.


----------



## elvisincanada

chasingstanley said:


> I agree fellow Torontonian let's light these up!!


Yeah I agree Chasingstanley it is very tempting but correct me if I am wrong as I am somewhat a rookie for this hobby and from what I have read I need to keep a new order of cigars in a humidor for a month before smoking a cigar. 
Fatsmoker AC is great as I have used them for a US order in the past (I have US credit Card and address) and they have worked fine. Unfortunately I won't be a making a trip south for a while so due to their shipping costs I can't justify choosing them over CP unless its a huge order. I luv their samplers but again if ur buying online for a US delivery there are so many other options.


----------



## chasingstanley

elvisincanada said:


> Yeah I agree Chasingstanley it is very tempting but correct me if I am wrong as I am somewhat a rookie for this hobby and from what I have read I need to keep a new order of cigars in a humidor for a month before smoking an order.
> Fatsmoker AC is great as I have used them for a US order in the past (I have US credit Card and address) and they have worked fine. Unfortunately I won't be a making a trip south for a while so due to their shipping costs I can't justify choosing them over CP unless its a huge order. I luv their samplers but again if ur buying online for a US delivery there are so many other options.


Usually folks on here including myself tend to keep them settled in the humi for awhile, Vendors normally ship their cigars a little on the wet side.


----------



## justice123

Received my first order from CP today:whoo:. Tuesday to Tuesday, was surprised, very good delivery and the cost was $13 for Shipping from CP, compared to $27 AC charge's in Shipping. So the shipping was just as fast as Priority. I'll definitley order from CP again in the future. AC should really look into offering first class shipping as an option. 
There were no surprises when I picked up the order.:clap2:


----------



## FatSmoker

elvisincanada said:


> Fatsmoker AC is great as I have used them for a US order in the past (I have US credit Card and address) and they have worked fine. Unfortunately I won't be a making a trip south for a while so due to their shipping costs I can't justify choosing them over CP unless its a huge order. I luv their samplers but again if ur buying online for a US delivery there are so many other options.


Nice thing about AC is they let you use a Canadian CC for a US address. I haven't been able to purchase from some other well known sites because they will only ship to the billing address on the card. I have also been very happy with their pricing, but maybe I need to look around and find some other sites with more competitive pricing


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

Hopefully someone at AC reads this thread....but it dont look like it. Im thinking the reason why AC only offers priority international is because of the flat rate. Makes it easy for them and maybe there website isnt set up for it. I Dont think theres a flat rate for first class it only seems to go by weight. Its nice they ship to us and all but its not like there doing it just to help us poor Canadians. There getting alot of business from us especially since they basically have the whole market. Pretty much done with AC till they offer a better shipping price...tired of paying over twice as much for basically the same service.

FatSmoker if you call visa and tell them to add your US shipping address as a billing address along with your Canadian address it will solve all your issues and will be able to use your card with any online retailer.


----------



## justice123

CiGaR_SlAyEr said:


> Hopefully someone at AC reads this thread....but it dont look like it. Im thinking the reason why AC only offers priority international is because of the flat rate. Makes it easy for them and maybe there website isnt set up for it. I Dont think theres a flat rate for first class it only seems to go by weight. Its nice they ship to us and all but its not like there doing it just to help us poor Canadians. There getting alot of business from us especially since they basically have the whole market. Pretty much done with AC till they offer a better shipping price...tired of paying over twice as much for basically the same service.
> 
> FatSmoker if you call visa and tell them to add your US shipping address as a billing address along with your Canadian address it will solve all your issues and will be able to use your card with any online retailer.


I think I'll be ordering from CP much more in the future, since the shipping is much cheaper. It would be nice if AC would start offering First Class Shipping though. I don't know why they only offer Priority shipping? It doesn't seem any better than first class. No matter what shipping we use they all say longer wait times may be due to Custom's delay. Priority shipping to me is just a rip off. The tracking isn't great, there is nothing extra if your parcel goes missing or is stolen. So I don't know how they justify charging more than double using Priority? I asked the Post Office about the two day shipping and they told me thats an estimate if something is ordered from another Country, since Custom's can hold it for a week or longer. I asked if their is any benefit using express mail international. I was told no. If a parcel is lost or stolen we are still out the cost there is no insurance. They have no control how long Custom's keeps a parcel. So it seems a no brainer to ship using First Class shipping, all the Benefit's of the other's for half the price. I still Like AC, but they need to seriously consider offering First Class Shipping.


----------



## vink

Received an other small package from CP. Took 8 days since it left Florida. Still the best place to order from to me.


----------



## elvisincanada

vink said:


> Received an other small package from CP. Took 8 days since it left Florida. Still the best place to order from to me.


Oh thanks for sharing so I am guessing it takes the almost same amount of time pretty much to all major cities in Canada from CP as we have confirmation from the West Coast as well. Can't wait for summer I guess I will be ordering from them regularly instead of filling up a Humidor.


----------



## Jeet

Just went to pick up my 2 boxes from the local canada post. 450 in duties lol. Just told them to send it back, looks like they are on to me. Maybe that order was too big.


----------



## elvisincanada

Sheesh You think its the 60$ (used to be 50$ I think)threshold that triggered it? I know my friends from US can bring as many gifts with them as they like provided they are of 60$ of less per item. If they declare it exactly at 60$ it has prompted the agent to ask them what it is. 
Ah well will try to keep the orders small I guess in the future sorry to hear that again.


----------



## vink

Damn that's sad to hear. Hope you can return it easily. We got to stick to the small orders but I'm pretty sure that if you write to CP and tell them to put a smaller value they will do it. Maybe 2 boxes at the same time is a bit too much tho.


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

2 boxes aint that much I've never had a problem with that size order or bigger....Who was the order from Jeet and did you tell them to have it marked as a $60 value? was it marked as cigars (assuming so since you got the package and it wasnt seized) Pretty sure thats definitly why it got stopped. Over the limit for tax free gift.


----------



## Vitulla

I have a race going on on my end. One package was sorted in Miami and one in Rhode Island on Monday. 
As for Atlantic, I emailed them about a price for a box and got an answer. I emailed back and asked them why they didn't offer first class mail to canada and pointed them to here. I haven't heard back yet, but don't expect it either


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

Its good to see the whole "slowing down" thing is going well danny....HaHa 
Good job on the email....maybe they will read it and give us some better shipping options.


----------



## asmartbull

Gents
Just a reminder to avoid "details" in public.
We know how important this thread is to our Northern neighbors..


----------



## Vitulla

Got an answer there might be hope from Atlantic!

What I wrote:


> I have a little bit of a comment to make. Please start offering First class mail via USPS to Canada. You might not care, but quite a few members on a cigar forum (Puff.com) are ordering exclusively from cigar place.biz. Whats a shame is that you carry more cigars, but your shipping is astronomical. Where you charge 29$, Cigarplace charges 13$. The speed is the same, tracking via USPS is terrible anyways, and insurance is not really an issue in our case. Please consider this method. It might be a little more work for the shipping department, but you will see an increase in business, I am sure of it.
> Let me know what you think
> Danny


What I got back:


> Hi Danny,
> 
> It is something we are looking into and may implement in the future


----------



## dofman

Good news.


----------



## Shaz

elvisincanada said:


> Sheesh You think its the 60$ (used to be 50$ I think)threshold that triggered it? I know my friends from US can bring as many gifts with them as they like provided they are of 60$ of less per item. If they declare it exactly at 60$ it has prompted the agent to ask them what it is.
> Ah well will try to keep the orders small I guess in the future sorry to hear that again.


I've had successful orders of at least that amount many times in the past without any problems. I would just chalk this up to the luck of the draw.


----------



## francone13

Another successful package from CP delivered in 1 week!


----------



## Johnnyeh

Order came in, took 8 business days!


----------



## chasingstanley

Well my order from AC arrived today.
This time it went to Canada Post Outlet and got dinged $30 on duty.
Usually my orders arrive at the house via courier and no duty charges.
What's up here??


----------



## KaChong

Duties are a crap shoot when it comes to Canada Post. For low value shipments (below $500ish) I find I get dinged with duties about one time in five on non tobacco importations (have a business where I get a lot of parcels in via USPS). Tobacco taxes here are nuts. If you're interested:

rev DOT gov DOT on DOT ca/en/tax/tt/rates DOT html

Sorry, my post count is not high enough to post links. Substitute "DOT" with "." to see our federal tax rates on cigars

56.6% of the purchase price is charged in taxes on cigars. I'm not sure if the same hit rate applies to parcels declared as containing tobacco products, but if the 1/5 rate applies, you'd get hit with about 11% on average which isn't too bad. An additional $8.50 is charged as an administration/brokerage fee which turns out to be quite reasonable compared to UPS who charges min $35 every time.


----------



## vink

Was looking up on CP the other day and saw that all the usps shipping prices are higher. I knew it was coming up but still first class mail have double it's now like 12 bucks for a small order!!!! That's sad!


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

Still shows only $6 if you add a few sticks to your basket over here vincent?


----------



## newbcub

Yeah but even with the shipping from C.P it's waay cheaper than buying them up here.


----------



## jazie

Howdy fellas, with all the info here, I decided to try ac for a smallish order. Anxious to see how it turns out. Should arrive next week.


----------



## vink

CiGaR_SlAyEr said:


> Still shows only $6 if you add a few sticks to your basket over here vincent?


Strange?!?! Just did it myself today and looks okay! It was not the same yesterday, how strange is that!

Just happy to see my 6 bucks shipping price again!


----------



## chasingstanley

KaChong said:


> Duties are a crap shoot when it comes to Canada Post. For low value shipments (below $500ish) I find I get dinged with duties about one time in five on non tobacco importations (have a business where I get a lot of parcels in via USPS). Tobacco taxes here are nuts. If you're interested:
> 
> rev DOT gov DOT on DOT ca/en/tax/tt/rates DOT html
> 
> Sorry, my post count is not high enough to post links. Substitute "DOT" with "." to see our federal tax rates on cigars
> 
> 56.6% of the purchase price is charged in taxes on cigars. I'm not sure if the same hit rate applies to parcels declared as containing tobacco products, but if the 1/5 rate applies, you'd get hit with about 11% on average which isn't too bad. An additional $8.50 is charged as an administration/brokerage fee which turns out to be quite reasonable compared to UPS who charges min $35 every time.


I'm a little confused - so why didn't it come USPS this time? Did it go to the post office cause customs stopped it??

Can't complain 1 out of 3...


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

When they ship somthing to you USPS when it crosses the border its transfered to canadapost and they take over the delivery. So it will goto the post office on a failed delivery attempt. Mine does anyways.


----------



## chasingstanley

CiGaR_SlAyEr said:


> When they ship somthing to you USPS when it crosses the border its transfered to canadapost and they take over the delivery. So it will goto the post office on a failed delivery attempt. Mine does anyways.


Thanks Matt,
Glad you cleared this up for me - this did cross my mind but it wasn't stated on the canada post slip that it was an attempted delivery.


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

Well they do have alot of allstars working for em.....wouldnt surprise me if they forgot. I had a few deliverys awhile back that they just left sitting on my front step waiting for somone to come by and grab.


----------



## chasingstanley

CiGaR_SlAyEr said:


> Well they do have alot of allstars working for em.....wouldnt surprise me if they forgot. I had a few deliverys awhile back that they just left sitting on my front step waiting for somone to come by and grab.


tell me about! LOL.


----------



## justice123

My Post Office doesn't even attempt delivery. I have seen them put the notice in the mail box without even knocking on the door. When I do get the notice, I can call the Post Office and My parcel is sitting there, they didn't even have the parcel with thne in the delivery vehicle. Thats the reason I started calling them to ask if a parcel was there for me? The last order I received from CP, I was waiting at the Post Office while the Postal Clerk was on the phone with a pissed off customer that wanted to know why the Delivery driver didn't attempt to deliver the parcel to their house, just drove by after leaving a delivery notice? I knew what was going on, I could only hear what the Postal Clerk was saying. I know the customer asked them to try and deliver it the next day, since the Postal Clerk said we only make one delivery attempt, then the customer has to pick up the parcel themselve's. I know for a fact that they never deliver parcel's around here. Just like the tracking, when it's not done, it's simply a Postal worker too lazy to do their job properly.


----------



## KaChong

Sometimes I have to go pick up a parcel with not delivery attempt. I'm pretty sure that there was no delivery attempt because I receive my stuff at work where they're open all day. My guess is that the postie ends up running behind schedule due to traffic or whatever and has to return to the depot. I've heard that their procedures require that trucks are emptied at the end of the day, instead of being parked storing parcels. My guess is that when this happens, the remnant deliveries are forwarded to postal offices and a pickup slip is mailed out. 

Do any other Canucks want to know how often shipments are dinged with inspections or duties? I'd love to know how often declared tobacco shipments get hit with duties. I've been wanting to order from CP, but 56% is pretty steep. I find myself placing orders to meet me in the US when I go there for business. I come back with 50-75 sticks every trip. The duty free limit is 50 cigars, but I've never been asked to pay duties on my small overages. I'd be interested to see how often other Canadians are getting dinged to see if there's a relation to the value of their importation. Maybe there's a sweet spot (say at $200) where the application of tobacco taxes is infrequent enough so as to result in a reasonably low effective rate.


----------



## chasingstanley

My question is if the cigars were delivered to my house instead of the postal outlet would i still of had to pay duty???


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

The tax gets put on at customs then Canadapost pays those taxes for you then delivers it and asks for there money back plus 5%. As for packages getting dinged carl.....its been pretty quiet. The last 2 ppl who posted on here about getting taxed are the first in awhile. I know myself I have brought a whole pile across and have never had any problems. Guess it was just bad luck but I wouldnt worry to much about it. Im sure CP would work with you if you did they have pretty good customer service.


----------



## KaChong

chasingstanley said:


> My question is if the cigars were delivered to my house instead of the postal outlet would i still of had to pay duty???


Yes, if you weren't home to pay the duties, then they'd leave you a pick up slip which indicated duty charges.


----------



## chasingstanley

K thanks guys....
Gonna give CP a try again - not to complain but AC's $31 shipping and then another $30 for duty Yikes.


----------



## horseshoe

Just placed another order from AC tonight, fingers crossed. 

I really want to try some of the other companies, but I have a bit of a time crunch and need the order before a specific date and have had good luck with AC in the past.


----------



## QCX

Hey, could I ask what shipping option you have chosen?
This is my first time with AC. 

I dont think my order is particularly large compared to other people here, (i.e. not a lot of cigars, but the total value is quite high, around 100ish- finally have my hands on OPUSX !). Also I am in UT (Im studying here in downtown), so I think the incidence of being taxed is quite high? Anyways just wanted to know what you choose (any other members have recommendations?) 

Also to other members sorry but i hope this is 'tact' enough and hello!


----------



## horseshoe

I have chosen "Option 1" as I think it is worth the risk for the value of my particular order. Each person should weigh their order against the amount they are willing to lose should it be caught at the border.


----------



## jazie

I went with option 2 for my first smallish order. Anxiously waiting!


----------



## hasanalo

I just got back from holidays and brought 100 cigars I mention to the officer I had more than my allowance and he was Ok! I think been honest help, I had receipt of my cigars Oliva serie G, My Fathers cigars, Perdomo and Don Kiki. All from Nicaragua.


----------



## KaChong

Usually I find that customs officers are pretty happy to have you truthfully declare everything even if it turns out to exceed exemption limits. On one occasion I was picked out for inspection because I declared myself to be three bottles over the limit. Two Bookers and two Cardhu. Both were screaming good deals at the duty free ($30 Bookers?!) so I decided to take the tax hit. The customs officer helped me minimize my taxes by putting the Bookers in the exemption limit because it's high alcohol concentration put it into a higher taxation bracket. The Cardhu was also deeply discounted so my tax hit was pretty low all told on a big chunk of booze.


----------



## zabhatton

February 24, 2012 16:23:00 MIAMI, FL 33112 PROCESSED THROUGH USPS SORT FACILITY
February 24, 2012 15:08:00 STUART, FL 34997 ORIGIN ACCEPTANCE
February 22, 2012 15:45:00 STUART, FL 34994 SHIPMENT ACCEPTANCE
February 22, 2012 12:30:00 34997 Electronic Notification

IS THIS NORMAL??


----------



## QCX

where did you buy from? AC? 
Mine is like this: 

*Date**Time**Location**Status*February 27, 201211:18:00DELIVEREDFebruary 27, 201209:24:00ARRIVAL AT POST OFFICEFebruary 23, 201223:43:00CUSTOMS CLEARANCE PROCESSING COMPLETEFebruary 23, 201220:52:00PROCESSED THROUGH OFFICE OF EXCHANGEFebruary 23, 201220:52:00CUSTOMS CLEARANCEFebruary 22, 201223:21:00INTERNATIONAL DISPATCH READYFebruary 22, 201223:18:00ARRIVED AT INTERNATIONAL SERVICE CENTERFebruary 21, 201219:40:00PHILADELPHIA, PA 19116PROCESSED THROUGH USPS SORT FACILITYFebruary 21, 201218:25:00STROUDSBURG, PA 18360ORIGIN ACCEPTANCEFebruary 21, 201213:13:0018360Electronic Notification

I was actually quite impressed, the cigars were received in a mere 5 days! and no duties!


----------



## zabhatton

i ordered from cigarplace, but this is the most it has ever stalled. and i also ordered another really expensive package that they haven't shipped out yet which i hope doesn't faulter when arriving


----------



## jazie

My atlantic order ariived8 days. That is pretty good considering. I will use them again.


----------



## sawyerz

zabhatton said:


> February 24, 2012 16:23:00 MIAMI, FL 33112 PROCESSED THROUGH USPS SORT FACILITY
> February 24, 2012 15:08:00 STUART, FL 34997 ORIGIN ACCEPTANCE
> February 22, 2012 15:45:00 STUART, FL 34994 SHIPMENT ACCEPTANCE
> February 22, 2012 12:30:00 34997 Electronic Notification
> 
> IS THIS NORMAL??


Yep. Normal.

I have had two successful orders from AC. Just put in a ~150 dollar order with CP to try out the cheaper shipping. Still got a tracking number!


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

Thats very normal for USPS first class.....no worries its coming. Thats usually all you will see untill it gets delivered.


----------



## jmatman

February 25, 2012 04:34:00 MIAMI, FL 33112 PROCESSED THROUGH USPS SORT FACILITY 
February 25, 2012 03:19:00 STUART, FL 34997 ORIGIN ACCEPTANCE 
February 22, 2012 15:45:00 STUART, FL 34994 SHIPMENT ACCEPTANCE 
February 22, 2012 12:28:00 34997 Electronic Notification 

Still waiting for order from CP, do not know why it is taking so long!


----------



## zabhatton

jmatman said:


> February 25, 2012 04:34:00 MIAMI, FL 33112 PROCESSED THROUGH USPS SORT FACILITY
> February 25, 2012 03:19:00 STUART, FL 34997 ORIGIN ACCEPTANCE
> February 22, 2012 15:45:00 STUART, FL 34994 SHIPMENT ACCEPTANCE
> February 22, 2012 12:28:00 34997 Electronic Notification
> 
> Still waiting for order from CP, do not know why it is taking so long!


im still in the same boat


----------



## Kampaigner

Placed an order with AC Yesterday and Cigar King the Day before. Should be here sometime next week. I will update once received.


----------



## z0diac

jmatman said:


> February 25, 2012 04:34:00 MIAMI, FL 33112 PROCESSED THROUGH USPS SORT FACILITY
> February 25, 2012 03:19:00 STUART, FL 34997 ORIGIN ACCEPTANCE
> February 22, 2012 15:45:00 STUART, FL 34994 SHIPMENT ACCEPTANCE
> February 22, 2012 12:28:00 34997 Electronic Notification
> 
> Still waiting for order from CP, do not know why it is taking so long!


I ordered from CP before and it looked like it was having a hard time ever getting out of FL, then the next day it was suddenly here. I wouldn't put too much faith into the online tracking system showing the latest location.

Also, some packages can get stuck in customs backlog for awhile.


----------



## jazie

Who uses what for cc orders? Or can I not discuss that here....I have tried a couple different successfully.


----------



## jazie

I should add, long before I discovered puff, when I first moved here, I called the cc distributor for canada to ask what my options were, as there is no b&m here at all, and they gave me a couple links


----------



## Hemsworth

BIG no-no to discuss that here.


----------



## Shaz

Hi Adam
Sorry, no discussing of CC sources allowed on this board.


----------



## jazie

Thats what i figured but i had to check haha .no worries


----------



## justice123

I placed an order with AC today, I then got an email asking which option I wanted to go with, that was different. Plus shipping was $29.77 I couldn't believe it. I only ordered from AC since they were the only one's with the cigars I wanted. Pretty bad that Priority shipping is so much more than First Class Shipping, when there is no difference between the two other than cost.


----------



## justice123

Another thing is I think the shipping times are going to get a lot longer soon. The USPS has already started to add their increased shipping rates and they raised their Stamp price's. That was the first step. But they have given the go a head to shut down thousands of postal outlets, plus lay off up to 120,000 postal workers. So I am going to stock up a bit, just in case. 

Crossing my finger's that the layoff's don't affect shipping time. It's a real shame for the Postal workers who are losing their job's though.


----------



## justice123

I'll be ordering from CP only in the future, until AC hopefully starts offering the First Class Shipping option. My first order experience from CP was great. Customer service was great,shipping time was great. Also I like to call my order's in, and CP has a toll free number for us Canadians, where as AC only offer's toll free to their US customers. So with CP I save two way's, shipping and no long distance charge's. I was running low on cigars and CP didn't have what I wanted in stock, so I bit the bullet and ordered from AC.


----------



## newbcub

A.C isn't to bad, but C.P makes it too easy and shipping is half the price, and the service at C.P is great.
BTW on a side note. I really, truly, sincerely feel bad for local stores here with all the taxes it's amazing they can survivve.


----------



## zabhatton

got my order yesterday 8 5 8 maduros and padron londres maduros, waiting on a cuban crafters perfect cutter from dos caballos cigars and padron 64 diplomaticos from cp.


----------



## chasingstanley

Hopefuly AC will get onboard hate to have to rely on one vendor...


----------



## chasingstanley

zabhatton said:


> got my order yesterday 8 5 8 maduros and padron londres maduros, waiting on a cuban crafters perfect cutter from dos caballos cigars and padron 64 diplomaticos from cp.


 hey johnny what are dos caballos like to order from?


----------



## zabhatton

A HUGE SCAM as far as I'm concerned. They'r buisness is very unprofessional and maybe even criminal. The cutter was supposed to be i belive somewhere around 11 or 12 dollars with free shipping. I checked my visa statement and they added another separate charge, im assuming for shipping but MY bill from them said shipping is FREE. I woulden't have minded paying for the shipping but they did not bill me for it and just took it out of my account. it was around 7 or 8 dollars. I may do something about this when I have a little free time. I went on their website and there were no mentions of paying for shipping international on the free shipping products. They sent my item almost a week after I ordered it, and they say they provide the confirmation number but they DO NOT!!!. All they did was send an email stating that the item was shipped!. Its almost been two weeks and I have not received it yet. 
Im not condemning the website I'm just providing my specific situation. Will I order from them again? NO


----------



## chasingstanley

yikes i think i'll stay away


----------



## Shaz

newbcub said:


> A.C isn't to bad, but C.P makes it too easy and shipping is half the price, and the service at C.P is great.
> BTW on a side note. *I really, truly, sincerely feel bad for local stores here with all the taxes it's amazing they can survivve*.


I agree. The death of Canadian B & M's will lie at the feet of the Canadian government that can't see past their noses on the potential tax and tourism dollars that they could be making on promoting reasonable prices on cigars (ISOMs specifically) to the huge US population just south of us.
As Forest Gumph said, "stupid is as stupid does".
But I digress....


----------



## Wicksy

Hi, I live in Canada Ontario and am looking for a website that sells Machine Made Cigars/Cigarillos (Swisher Sweets etc) in box's of 60,100 etc and will ship here. Thanks.


----------



## avrus

I've ordered quite a few cigars from AC now and just glancing at what is in my wishlist, every single item there is between 10 - 20% less expensive than CP. AC has definitely raised their shipping rates but if I'm ordering more than one box AC has them beat on price (and selection most of the time).

I'll probably place an order with CP in the future just to try them out but I've been very happy with the service and delivery of AC so far.


----------



## avrus

I notice almost all the discussion is with regards to cigars. What about humidors? I've ordered a few from CheapHumidors and in the past it was rough because they shipped UPS. I understand they now use USPS or FedEx where ever possible for Canadian shipments?

I'm in the market for a cabinet style / tower style humidor but any cost savings in the US (typically $599 vs $799 for the cheapest comparable price) is dissolved once you factor in freight ($280+) and brokerage fees ($150+).


----------



## Hemsworth

It might be worth a trip to Montana for you. I order all of my stuff to a UPS store in the states and drive down to pick it up.


----------



## sawyerz

Just got a box of Padron Londres + 8 Random singles in from CP. Brilliant service. Cheap shipping option still arrived just as fast, and they had a little humi pillow in with the cigars to keep em moist while en route!


----------



## sawyerz

I should note too, AC is not always cheaper than CP. CP had the Padron 3000 on for 40 bucks cheaper per box...


----------



## avrus

Hemsworth said:


> It might be worth a trip to Montana for you. I order all of my stuff to a UPS store in the states and drive down to pick it up.


Now that's interesting. I wasn't aware you could ship to a UPS store destination for pick up? Is there a charge by UPS for that, or do you just indicate to them you'd like it held at a particular store? There is actually a $599 tower unit that is free shipping in the US, which would result in an almost $400 savings to me (minus gas) if I were to go down and pick it up.

The only issue would be convincing a friend to go down with a pickup truck, and I'd have to imagine I'd get dinged with some sort of duty coming back as I would only have been in the US for a few hours.


----------



## Hemsworth

There is a charge of $5 per box, $3 per envelope per week that they have to hold on to the package. Under "shipping address" for whatever you are buying, you put your name and the address of the UPS Store. No need to call them. You can search their database to make sure that they have received the package before you drive down. You can expect to pay the taxes at customs. I do this all of the time...but I am only a 40 minute drive from the nearest US city. So I order whatever, drive down, gas up of course, buy groceries, hit Walmart or Lowes for general household re-stocking (razor blades, T-P, cleaning supplies, whatever). Everything is about half of what we pay up here. There is no limit on what you can bring back, just be 100% honest with the customs officer and pay the tax. 

It's a great gig. I even order boxes of cigars when I am planing a trip to my buddies cottage and bring 'em back tax free!


----------



## Hemsworth

There is a charge of $5 per box, $3 per envelope per week that they have to hold on to the package. Under "shipping address" for whatever you are buying, you put your name and the address of the UPS Store. No need to call them. You can search their database to make sure that they have received the package before you drive down. You can expect to pay the taxes at customs. I do this all of the time...but I am only a 40 minute drive from the nearest US city. So I order whatever, drive down, gas up of course, buy groceries, hit Walmart or Lowes for general household re-stocking (razor blades, T-P, cleaning supplies, whatever). Everything is about half of what we pay up here. There is no limit on what you can bring back, just be 100% honest with the customs officer and pay the tax. 

It's a great gig. I even order boxes of cigars when I am planing a trip to my buddies cottage and bring 'em back tax free!


----------



## Kampaigner

Hemsworth said:


> There is a charge of $5 per box, $3 per envelope per week that they have to hold on to the package. Under "shipping address" for whatever you are buying, you put your name and the address of the UPS Store. No need to call them. You can search their database to make sure that they have received the package before you drive down. You can expect to pay the taxes at customs. I do this all of the time...but I am only a 40 minute drive from the nearest US city. So I order whatever, drive down, gas up of course, buy groceries, hit Walmart or Lowes for general household re-stocking (razor blades, T-P, cleaning supplies, whatever). Everything is about half of what we pay up here. There is no limit on what you can bring back, just be 100% honest with the customs officer and pay the tax.
> 
> It's a great gig. I even order boxes of cigars when I am planing a trip to my buddies cottage and bring 'em back tax free!


Man, I wish i was close to a US City. Closest is like a 10 hr drive lol


----------



## avrus

Hemsworth said:


> There is a charge of $5 per box, $3 per envelope per week that they have to hold on to the package. Under "shipping address" for whatever you are buying, you put your name and the address of the UPS Store. No need to call them. You can search their database to make sure that they have received the package before you drive down. You can expect to pay the taxes at customs. I do this all of the time...but I am only a 40 minute drive from the nearest US city


Well I'm quite a bit further away, closest likely option would be Great Falls which is about a 5 - 6 hour drive. What you describe would work really well for smaller packages (assuming the savings was enough) but I'm not sure whether the UPS store could hold a 'heavy freight' item.

And I guess the question then becomes is it worth a 12 hour+ drive in order to save $400. It might not be enough to justify the hassle.

Thanks for the information though, that's really good to know for the future if I'm traveling into the US and can plan in advance.


----------



## Hemsworth

Kampaigner said:


> Man, I wish i was close to a US City. Closest is like a 10 hr drive lol


It adds a whole new element to this game!  :beerchug:


----------



## newbcub

C.P order arrived today, next one already en route....
LOL where's this slippery slope eveyone talks about:boxing:.
BTW C.P had the liga Prividia T 52's for a while last week, I snagged a dozen of them.
Hope the rest of you were as lucky.!


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

newbcub said:


> C.P order arrived today, next one already en route....
> LOL where's this slippery slope eveyone talks about:boxing:.
> BTW C.P had the liga Prividia T 52's for a while last week, I snagged a dozen of them.
> Hope the rest of you were as lucky.!


Ya extremely lucky because I think the toro's went in about 5 minutes. Had to settle for a box of beli's.


----------



## justice123

Recieved my order from AC today. They actually delivered it right to my door, that was a nice surpise.


----------



## newbcub

CiGaR_SlAyEr said:


> Ya extremely lucky because I think the toro's went in about 5 minutes. Had to settle for a box of beli's.


Yeah I missed those to. I managed 6 belicoso and 6 double corona's though...
I'm still not brave enough to order a box...(customs/duty) I keep my orders small.
But I think next time I'll chance it.


----------



## Bunner

anyone know how often CP gets in the Liga t-52s?


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

Im thinking once a year...atleast from what I have seen. They got a few boxes in a month ago but sold out very fast. Set up the notify me thing they have. Even with that setup I still managed to miss the size I was after and had to settle for a different size so you have to be quick. I spoke with them just after I saw that AC got some in stock and they said that with the liga's they dont even know when they will get stock they just show up in the warehouse.


----------



## Johnnyeh

Order received from CP today. Took 11 days including the weekend.


----------



## vink

I think it was time to put it back again... 

From page 60:

Confirmed Canadian friendly shippers:
Atlanticcigar.com
Taboocigars.com
Lynn Cigars
Seriouscigars
Cigarplace.biz
Cigar Cellar (website is down. Call or email. Stock same as cigar.com)
Casa Gomez Cigars (3 order history, one of which was a problem)
slipperyrockcigars.com (confirmed by Kampaigner)
cigarking.com (confirmed by Kampaigner)
Flatbedcigarcompany.com

Will ship to Canada by the rules:
Cheap Humidors
Holts
Famous/Monster
Mr Bundles

Maybe:
Costaricacigarstore.com
Southside Cigars
Highlands Cigar
Bucanerocigars.com
indulgecigars.com


----------



## kozzman555

Hey guys, I talked to some people at cigar.com. They said that they can ship to canada, but not directly, but it's possible. I'll let you Canuckians know what I find out.


----------



## Kampaigner

Good Luck Brother.


----------



## vink

kozzman555 said:


> Hey guys, I talked to some people at cigar.com. They said that they can ship to canada, but not directly, but it's possible. I'll let you Canuckians know what I find out.


Man thanks a lot Kozz!!!


----------



## francone13

kozzman555 said:


> Hey guys, I talked to some people at cigar.com. They said that they can ship to canada, but not directly, but it's possible. I'll let you Canuckians know what I find out.


Any updates on this?


----------



## Leafs42084

hey guys, I was wondering if you guys had any ideas on how many cigars you can bring into Canada if you are a resident of the United States. I have a friend who will be stopping over in Toronto for 24 hours before she gets on another flight to Europe... is she allowed to bring the 50 cigars, claim it, and not pay any duties? Or will she have to pay duties since she is only in Canada for a short stay? Cause I think to bring 50 cigars, you have to stay in that country at least 48 hours right? or am I confused and mistaken on the whole matter?

any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## ejgarnut

Leafs42084 said:


> hey guys, I was wondering if you guys had any ideas on how many cigars you can bring into Canada if you are a resident of the United States. I have a friend who will be stopping over in Toronto for 24 hours before she gets on another flight to Europe... is she allowed to bring the 50 cigars, claim it, and not pay any duties? Or will she have to pay duties since she is only in Canada for a short stay? Cause I think to bring 50 cigars, you have to stay in that country at least 48 hours right? or am I confused and mistaken on the whole matter?
> 
> any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


she can bring 50 with her, no duties (she probably should be of age to smoke though)

the 48 hour thing would only apply if she was to purchase cigars either at duty free, or while in Canada, then took them back to the US

this is how it is at land crossings - i am assuming its the same for flying


----------



## justice123

Another order from CP with no surprises. Delivery took 4 days using First Class Shipping.


----------



## newbcub

My first order from C.P took 4 days but lately it's been taking them a little bit longer.
For the money saved by not paying our GREEDY government. I don't mind the wait.
enjoy your order justice


----------



## Leafs42084

newbcub said:


> My first order from C.P took 4 days but lately it's been taking them a little bit longer.
> For the money saved by not paying our GREEDY government. I don't mind the wait.
> enjoy your order justice


man, ive never received a package in 4 days... I think the fastest for me was maybe just over a week? my order shipped on the 11th, would be thrilled if it arrives on monday!


----------



## newbcub

It was 4 business days.! and over a weekend. So I'm sure that helped. The total was 6 days. 
And I was thrilled for for 2 reasons. 1 How quick my order got to me ans 2nd was my first cross border order!!!:razz:


Leafs42084 said:


> man, ive never received a package in 4 days... I think the fastest for me was maybe just over a week? my order shipped on the 11th, would be thrilled if it arrives on monday!


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

The shipping times seem to vary from order to order but I dont think it has much to do with the vendor as it does USPS and Canada post. I made 2 orders around christmas when shipping should be the busiest and they arrived in 4 days but pretty much all my orders from them have been at the most 8. Im glad someone finally bought the last box of the SSM's they had in stock for the last few weeks.....couldnt believe they stayed there that long and im glad there sold out because they were tempting me.


----------



## ejgarnut

newbcub said:


> For the money saved by not paying our GREEDY government. I don't mind the wait.


:nono:

your government is not greedy, they just want to share your money with other people that wont earn their own


----------



## newbcub

LOL..I've never heard said quite like that. I laughed and cried at the same time.......sigh


ejgarnut said:


> :nono:
> 
> your government is not greedy, they just want to share your money with other people that wont earn their own


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

ejgarnut said:


> :nono:
> 
> your government is not greedy, they just want to share your money with other people that wont earn their own


WORD UP!


----------



## FatSmoker

ejgarnut said:


> :nono:
> 
> your government is not greedy, they just want to share your money with other people that wont earn their own


The unfortunate truth...


----------



## justice123

4 days has been the fastest so far. My order before that took just 5 days from CP. With the savings in shipping it is well worth it. Right now I'm stocking up, summer is around the corner and I don't want to place an order in the summer month's since that is when the people who take the place of the regular's who go on vacation. Too many brown noser's wanting to look good. 

As far as the the Government being greedy, so true. The amount of money we give to other Countries is crazy and should stop. I am amazed how our Country give's all this money away to other Countries and it's our tax dollars that provide it. A number of economist's stated that if Canada got all the money back it has given away to other Countries in the last 20 years. Canada would never have another deficit again. We could lower tax's to a quarter of what they are now. It's funny when our Government says it has no money for Canadian's and we all have to make sacrifice's, then they send another Country a billion dollar's of our money they got from our tax's.

Went on a little rant, I am going to go and enjoy a nice cigar and an ice cold beer or two. Cheer's BOTL.


----------



## vink

Received another shipment from CP, no problem at all. As always good customer service fast and cheap shipping!


----------



## newbcub

I'm still waiting... It makes me nervous. My first package was so fast and the others
haven't taken as long as this one.
I have this vision of Canadian customs officers with my cigars....:mmph:


----------



## Shaz

kozzman555 said:


> Hey guys, I talked to some people at cigar.com. They said that they can ship to canada, but not directly, but it's possible. I'll let you Canuckians know what I find out.


This has been discussed way back, when they first introduced the service. They use an intermediary to ship to us, who will inturn charge an extra fee for the service and another postal charge. The added cost made the whole thing not practical IMO. I would also believe that adds to the length of time when you recieve your parcel since it's being processed twice before it ever is sent to you.


----------



## vink

Shaz said:


> This has been discussed way back, when they first introduced the service. They use an intermediary to ship to us, who will inturn charge an extra fee for the service and another postal charge. The added cost made the whole thing not practical IMO. I would also believe that add to the length of time when you recieve your parcel since it's being processed twice before it ever is sent to you.


That's what I thought looks too complicated. Maybe we should try to do canadian group buys or something maybe it can get advantageous...But at the same time maybe ordering a lot of boxes is not a good idea with customs...


----------



## newbcub

Order just came through... It took a long time and I got dung by Customs for 125.00$$ which isn't that bad actually for the size of the order.
Oh well. Thanks again C.P


----------



## justice123

Glad to hear your order got came in, not so glad about the custom charge's though. Your right, it did take quite a while for it to arrive. One good thing, it wasn't seized. 

If you don't mind me asking? How big was the order? I have had order's where I paid up to $200 or more for duties, but those were bigger order's when I first started ordering from the US. Since then I've kept it small, 1 box of cigar's.

Enjoy your smoke's, after all the waiting and the extra cost you deserve a nice relaxing smoke.


----------



## newbcub

The order was 500.00 and the biggest order I have tried thusfar. so with duties total was 625.00. I don't know where they come up with there #'s, I expected it to be more..lol
but what it would have cost me here. I'm still smiling.
I will take your advice and try one of the Padrons I ordered. Hmmm let's see 1926 maddy or 1964 maddy
tough choice 
Cheers


justice123 said:


> Glad to hear your order got came in, not so glad about the custom charge's though. Your right, it did take quite a while for it to arrive. One good thing, it wasn't seized.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking? How big was the order? I have had order's where I paid up to $200 or more for duties, but those were bigger order's when I first started ordering from the US. Since then I've kept it small, 1 box of cigar's.
> 
> Enjoy your smoke's, after all the waiting and the extra cost you deserve a nice relaxing smoke.


----------



## waltec

Same here boys .....just received my order today and got hit for 80 bucks duty.I had ordered 30 cigars from AC .This is my first time being hit.


----------



## justice123

I got hit a few years back for $185 duty for 4 bundles of Quorum and one box of Don Tomas. I was just starting to smoke cigars and I was trying different brands. 4 bundles run around $24 each, and the Don Tomas was only about $56. So for an order that totaled $152 they chrged me $185. I still can't figure where they get their figure's for duty either.


----------



## justice123

I only smoke the Padron's now. I tried a number of different brands and Padron was the one I liked the most, so I stuck with them for a while now. I don't have a huge Cigar budget so I have been sticking with what I know I like the most.


----------



## Famvirs

*how do you do*

Sorry, what?


----------



## Eric_H

I just received my first order from CP. It came pretty quick and problem free!

I want to thank everyone who keeps this topic going, this information was invaluable in helping me begin the hobby. :wave:


----------



## lebz

justice123 said:


> I got hit a few years back for $185 duty for 4 bundles of Quorum and one box of Don Tomas. I was just starting to smoke cigars and I was trying different brands. 4 bundles run around $24 each, and the Don Tomas was only about $56. So for an order that totaled $152 they chrged me $185. I still can't figure where they get their figure's for duty either.


Little Youtube vid of a guy talking about this (the little slip lol) --> High duty and taxes when importing tobacco into Canada - YouTube


----------



## Kruz

Hi long time lurker, first time poster . It's great to see a bunch of Canadians sharing information to help get cigars at a decent price. It is an eye opening experience when you first start looking at pricing online and comparing them to the price you pay walking into a store.

I have used a "duty-free" site located in Ontario before with great success now (2 orders shipped to me in Alberta in about 3-4 business days) but I'm pretty sure I can't mention the name because of the kind of cigars they sell. Having said that even through that site it can still be expensive per stick ~15-20 bucks for something decent. This made me want to try some other country’s cigars and I stumbled on this site.

Because of what I have read in this thread I have decided to give Atlantic and cigarplace both a try. I put in an order to each yesterday and thought I would do a little race to compare service/shipping etc. Both are under $60 so there isn't much to lose. Incidentally one of the $60 orders would cost me over $200 in a shop here at home and the other order contains cigars I have never even seen in shops around here. If that kind of return is not worth the risk I do not know what is.

Anyways I just wanted to thank everyone for sharing their info and I’ll pitch in any info I find as well. I am curious to send/receive PM’s from user who have had success but I know that will take some time.


----------



## ejgarnut

kruz - you can also get some great deals from fellow puffers in the WTS (want to sell) section. some will ship to CA, some wont, but pretty good odds of not getting taxed on it.


----------



## Kruz

ejgarnut said:


> kruz - you can also get some great deals from fellow puffers in the WTS (want to sell) section. some will ship to CA, some wont, but pretty good odds of not getting taxed on it.


Thanks for the heads up. Once I get some more time under my belt in the forums I will check it out.


----------



## jazie

The customs duties makes no sense and isn't predictable. It is sooo annoying


----------



## Kruz

Funny enough I got contacted by both Atlantic and Cigarplace on the same day asking me how I wanted everything done. Both were really easy to deal with and answered all the questions I had about what is the best way to do things. One of my worries was that everything would be decided once I made the order online and that I would just have to cross my fingers. Shipping notifications were sent out half an hour apart from each other today so it will be easy to compare shipping and see which gets here faster!


----------



## Drifter29

I love this form. I placed a order from CP earlier this week. Any one from NB placed a order there yet, and know how long it takes?


----------



## Dario

Hello everyone! I finally gathered the courage to place an order using CP since i read all the fantastic reviews. I have been contacted about special instructions. I was wondering if anybody would be able to PM me with details concerning the best "canadian friendly" instructions to provide our friends at CP. Thanks very much in advance. Will post with an update when i receive my order!


----------



## Kruz

Has anyone used Seriouscigar recently? I would appreciate any feedback since their selection looks great and they actually have items in stock. I think I can receive PMs if that helps.


----------



## CainMarko

Dario said:


> Hello everyone! I finally gathered the courage to place an order using CP since i read all the fantastic reviews. I have been contacted about special instructions. I was wondering if anybody would be able to PM me with details concerning the best "canadian friendly" instructions to provide our friends at CP. Thanks very much in advance. Will post with an update when i receive my order!


Hey Dario and Everyone too!

I'm from Toronto and strongly considering placing an order soon (within the next couple of weeks, as the weather is staying relatively warmer :smile with CP after reading through this thread/forum.

I'd also like some tips on "Canadian friendly" instructions to provide CP when I place the order. All help is greatly appreciated! I can't respond to PM's yet as this post is only my second.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## PenguinsFan88

Anyybody deal with Cigar Chief | Buy Cuban Cigars Online

They have a few accessories and sampler packs that I wouldn't mind buying. Plus they are located here in Ontario where I am which is nice.

Lemme know about them. Feel free to PM me if needed.


----------



## jazie

i have used the chief a few times. Delivery is fairly quick. And for canada, the prices are hard to beat.


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

I dont think talk about that certain vendor is allowed guys....


----------



## PenguinsFan88

CiGaR_SlAyEr said:


> I dont think talk about that certain vendor is allowed guys....


Is it because they sell *ahem ahem*

Again forgive me for breaking any rules by asking about them. I'm new.

I had just randomly come across the Chief a few hours ago. Once I saw their kick ass accessories, samplers, and that they are located in Ontario (where I'm from) I just got excited and I wanna know if they're a legit, easy to deal with, no BS place to deal with or if I should avoid them.

Wanted to order accessories primarily from them anyway.


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

Im pretty sure that vendor has been mentioned in this very thread before....Didnt take to long to get deleted.


----------



## PenguinsFan88

CiGaR_SlAyEr said:


> Im pretty sure that vendor has been mentioned in this very thread before....Didnt take to long to get deleted.


But why though? Is it because they sell you know what's??? Or are they shady/ripoff artists??

Again, I'm not trying to start any crap on purpose by asking about them, I'm just new and curious about that business as it is based in my home province and all.


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

Click your link....The first thing that pops up should explain it


----------



## waylman

I recently had a few sticks come in from CP with no problems. Great company!


----------



## jazie

CiGaR_SlAyEr said:


> Click your link....The first thing that pops up should explain it


Last thing i ordered from them was some nc's , rocky patel 1999's.


----------



## jazie

But i do want to abide by the rules here...its hard for us canucks sometimes!


----------



## Kruz

I have now received both orders I made with AC and CP. Super happy with customer service from both and everything was received in great shape. AC did come to me quicker (about 4 business days) and it was nice to be able to track it the whole way. CP took a little longer (8 business days), I was not able to track the package after it crossed the border but shipping was $9 compared to over $25 for AC. CP also seems to have much more in stock than AC but AC is better priced on some thing.

Both order were for around 12 cigars.


----------



## CainMarko

Hey Kruz,

I'm just about to order 8 cigars from CP. Did you give them any specific instructions for the delivery? I realize I should probably post more to send/receive PM's..


----------



## Kruz

Yes you should send this as a PM.



CainMarko said:


> Hey Kruz,
> 
> I'm just about to order 8 cigars from CP. Did you give them any specific instructions for the delivery? I realize I should probably post more to send/receive PM's..


----------



## mithrilG60

PenguinsFan88 said:


> But why though? Is it because they sell you know what's??? Or are they shady/ripoff artists??
> 
> Again, I'm not trying to start any crap on purpose by asking about them, I'm just new and curious about that business as it is based in my home province and all.


No problems with them, decent service w/ flat rate shipping from within Canada via courier. They operate off a native reserve so no there are no taxes however duty has already been accessed. On top of that their product is usually aged, last box I box from there a couple months back was from Sept 09. However for obvious reasons the rules on this forum, as well as every of non-private member cigar board based in the US, prohibit the discussion of sources which sell Cuban products. if you want to discuss Cuban sources you need to go to either Canadian, European or Oceania based cigar boards.


----------



## Drifter29

Recieved my order from CP. It took 10 business days not too bad, No hassel at the border either. :rockon:


----------



## petotoronto

Hi Kruz,
I have ordered from AC too.
They give you the 3 options to choose from regarding to the shipping which one did you pick.
I did #2
Thank you
Peter


----------



## petotoronto

Just got my cigars from AC 50sticks no problem at al,l they did mark the box as a cigars value of $25,
Very good comp. to order from
Cheers,


----------



## waylman

^ not a good idea to talk about vendor shipping practices!


----------



## CainMarko

Update: Just tracked my order and it's being processed by Canada customs. Hoping there will be no problems and arrive within the next few days! 

P.S. Order started shipping from CP on the 22nd.


----------



## Leafs42084

I made an order from Atlantic on Tuesday... item is almost at my place according to the tracking. It was about 50 sticks.... I really like cigarplace, but they were out of stock on the cigars I wanted... Atlantic usually has them in stock...

but for $32 shipping, its really tough to not want to order with cigarplace

Anyways, the parcel should arrive in about 3 hours, here's hoping to a smooth delivery!


----------



## Kruz

Something to keep in mind Andrew is that with Atlantic at least you get tracking. With Cigarplace's cheaper shipping option (First Class) tracking stops outside of the states. My first order from CP came in about 8 business days. I am waiting on my second order and it has now been 11 business days and I have no idea where the package is (tracking last updated May 13th). I'm sure it will arrive but it would be nice to know where it is.

Another thing to consider is travel time. With Atlantic my order came in 4 business days (Priority). That means the cigars don't have to rest in the humidor as long before trying. When the CP order arrives it will have to rest for a long time.

At the end of the day it all depends if you think the extra $15-$20 in shipping is worth the faster travel time and tracking. I'm starting to think it is.


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

Theres no difference in travel time between priority and first class.....they both travel on the same truck in seperate bags. The only advantage you get is your package gets scanned more along its journey so you get more tracking results. The difference in travel times your seeing between AC and CP is the distance the package has to travel and the postal system...which is alot more for CP since they ship out of florida. I've received packages from CP in 4 days and have had to wait 8 or more days days for packages from AC. Pretty hard to get any consistancy from USPS or Canada post. The next time it could be the opposite way around and you will be waiting 11 days for and AC shipment. 4 days or 11 you should still let your sticks rest for a few weeks as both vendors keep there sticks at high RH.


----------



## Leafs42084

Kruz said:


> Something to keep in mind Andrew is that with Atlantic at least you get tracking. With Cigarplace's cheaper shipping option (First Class) tracking stops outside of the states. My first order from CP came in about 8 business days. I am waiting on my second order and it has now been 11 business days and I have no idea where the package is (tracking last updated May 13th). I'm sure it will arrive but it would be nice to know where it is.
> 
> Another thing to consider is travel time. With Atlantic my order came in 4 business days (Priority). That means the cigars don't have to rest in the humidor as long before trying. When the CP order arrives it will have to rest for a long time.
> 
> At the end of the day it all depends if you think the extra $15-$20 in shipping is worth the faster travel time and tracking. I'm starting to think it is.


the tracking is nice, but not worth $20+ in my opinion. I have ordered from CP, and it is annoying that once it leaves florida, there is no more tracking.

I do like that CP sends your shipments with humidification pillows, I really do think they make a difference. Atlantic never does from my experience. Got the package today, and its for 50 cigars, but in a box almost the size of a two four... inside are a bunch of balloons to prevent damage from dropping the box I guess... I feel like with a bigger package, its more likely to draw attention.

one of the boxes I ordered was a box of hoyo de monterrey epicure maduro's... and the cigars looked fine, but they are pretty dry and hard... never had an issue like that with AC before, but pretty displeased. Will probably stick to CP if I can from now on


----------



## Kruz

I agree with you Andrew about the pillows. Especially for bigger orders I'm not sure why AC doesn't throw some in. I've had small orders from CP come with them and I feel they make a difference as well. When I open an CP package I can smell the cigars right away. With AC they are a little dry and the moist smell is not there. AC's low stock is annoying as well some times.

Thanks for your thoughts on shipping Matt. Maybe it does all come down to tracking.


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

Even though I hardly use either company anymore they have both been really good to me in the past. Ive had AC screw up and send me the wrong sticks or forget to even put somthing on the order in the box and I have had CP send me a box of expensive sticks and find that 4 of the 24 are smashed up. Both companies where lightning fast to compensate you no questions asked....all it took was one email. They both have excellent customer service. AC's only downfall is they dont offer different shipping services. Sure its only $15-20 more but im stubborn and refuse to pay more just because I live across an imaginary line.


----------



## justice123

Just received my order from CP, 5 business days. All went well.


----------



## CainMarko

Update / Review: First Order Ever

Living in Toronto, buying cigars can be quite expensive and limited as most of the shops carry the same brands without much differentiation between the stores. As a weekly visitor to the Cigar Aficionado website, I got sick of reading about all these great cigars and not being able to try them! Ergo, I decided to buy online and stumbled upon this awesome forum. I was ecstatic to read about fellow Canadians who have gone this route (buying online) and have had plenty of success (Thank You All for sharing your experiences and tips). I was torn between choosing ordering from Cigar Place and Atlantic Cigar, but opted for CP. Main reasons were basically the higher ease of navigation through their website and from reading about their cheaper shipping option. 

Before placing my order, I emailed their customer service department asking about delivery instructions and if they had any other substitute shipping promotions for international orders. I received prompt replies from them on the next day and found them to be quite professional, friendly, and helpful. I went ahead and ordered 8 cigars. 

Order was shipped out on the 22nd and arrived yesterday morning (May 28th) - fifth business day. Even though they had the cheaper shipping option, I selected Priority Mail ($25, as suggested by them). Yes, it did sound steep at first, but personally, I didn't mind the extra few dollars per cigar. Averaged out, each cigar was still less than $10 (which I found to be a bargain as buying cigars locally cost at least $15+ for a popular brand. I usually spend about $20+ each after tax). However, please note that I did take advantage of some of their clearance promos (20% off) on certain brands (ex: Oliva). I also liked having a peace of mind as I was able to track the package (heart did skip a beat when I saw it was being processed by customs though) relatively well. Lastly, I didn't want the cigars to be in transit that long, nor could I wait to smoke!

When I opened the package, I was pleasantly surprised to find a humidification packet / pillow with the cigars. I haven't taken them out of the plastic yet, but so far, they all look like they're in excellent condition. I'll give another update later today after I examine them more closely, and smoke them. 

The only bump I had with my first order was their website having some known technical difficulties with the "wishlist". Clicking on "add to cart" (from 'wishlist) just brings you back to their main page. Same thing happens if you click to see the cigar on its own page / more detail. Currently, their website has been down a few days as you may have noticed already. 

Overall, I'm happy and relieved that my order came through without problems.


----------



## CainMarko

Hey Matt,

Do you use a new company now?


----------



## Ants

Hey everyone,

A GTA based newbie here, thought I'd share my brief online ordering experience so far.

I placed an order with absolute cigar and received my cigars in a timely fashion, and in great condition. Their selection is not the greatest, and although their base prices are a bit on the high side, their shipping costs are generally lower than I've seen from other sites, so the total balances out.

I've just placed an order with atlantic cigar, and will let you guys know how that goes as well.


----------



## newbcub

Just noticed C.P has some T-9's in stock... and luckily I managed to snag a few. 
It's strange because I had them on my wishlist and didn't get notified...?
In case anyone was looking for these, I'm sure they will go fast.


----------



## French1

Hey folks,

I just wanted to say Thank you to everyone who has shared info in this thread. As someone who is new to this whole forum thing you have been a great help in finding reliable sources for purchasing cigars in Canada (or shipping to Canada). I am still trying to decide what to order; as soon as I pull the trigger I will keep everyone posted!

Cheers,

Andre


----------



## zabhatton

guys, anyone try to order from cigar international? my funds are depleting and im looking at the po boy sampler but i don't know what their shipping policy is.


----------



## vink

zabhatton said:


> guys, anyone try to order from cigar international? my funds are depleting and im looking at the po boy sampler but i don't know what their shipping policy is.


Think they can deliver to canada with another company but think you will end up paying a lot in shipping and pretty sure they declare it as cigar.


----------



## Kruz

Just had a very good experience with cigar king. Big fan of their packing/humidification.


----------



## French1

Although I picked up attheir retail store and did not order online, I just wanted to mention that Cigar Chief's service was excellent! Matthew showed me around their shop and picked my order for me as we went. Shop was great and cigars look excellent. Only problem is I am not sure I'll be able to let them sit before smoking...


----------



## newbcub

I was thinking off trying the chief. Prices are good just wondering how legit and reliable they are.


French1 said:


> Although I picked up attheir retail store and did not order online, I just wanted to mention that Cigar Chief's service was excellent! Matthew showed me around their shop and picked my order for me as we went. Shop was great and cigars look excellent. Only problem is I am not sure I'll be able to let them sit before smoking...


----------



## NorthernGoose

French1 said:


> Although I picked up attheir retail store and did not order online, I just wanted to mention that Cigar Chief's service was excellent! Matthew showed me around their shop and picked my order for me as we went. Shop was great and cigars look excellent. Only problem is I am not sure I'll be able to let them sit before smoking...


Might just have to go for a drive next weekend, price's seem good, just wasn't sure if they were legit


----------



## mithrilG60

newbcub said:


> I was thinking off trying the chief. Prices are good just wondering how legit and reliable they are.


When in doubt just look up Havana House's list of authorized vendors. The Mohawk Trading Company is on the list. That said, the chief is a source that probably shouldn't be discussed according to this boards rules. $0.02.


----------



## Kruz

I agree with everything mithril said. I wouldn't want to lose out on this great thread because people were breaking the rules.



mithrilG60 said:


> When in doubt just look up Havana House's list of authorized vendors. The Mohawk Trading Company is on the list. That said, the chief is a source that probably shouldn't be discussed according to this boards rules. $0.02.


----------



## French1

Kruz said:


> I agree with everything mithril said. I wouldn't want to lose out on this great thread because people were breaking the rules.


My apologies; I had heard about them from this thread in the first place and hadn't given much thought to merchandise.

Oops!

André


----------



## newbcub

I apologize as well. I meant to ask about Cigar King....just a typo :biggrin: glad to know. thanks mythril
and yes things like this shouldn't be discussed.


----------



## Kruz

This list was getting lost down the line so here it is again. I put a "+" by the place I have personally used and have had good experiences with.

Confirmed Canadian friendly shippers:
Atlanticcigar.com +
Taboocigars.com
Lynn Cigars
Seriouscigars
Cigarplace.biz +
Cigar Cellar (website is down. Call or email. Stock same as cigar.com)
Casa Gomez Cigars (3 order history, one of which was a problem)
slipperyrockcigars.com (confirmed by Kampaigner)
cigarking.com (confirmed by Kampaigner) +
Flatbedcigarcompany.com

Will ship to Canada by the rules:
Cheap Humidors
Holts
Famous/Monster
Mr Bundles

Maybe:
Costaricacigarstore.com
Southside Cigars
Highlands Cigar
Bucanerocigars.com
indulgecigars.com


----------



## Ants

Hello All,

Just wanted to report that I've just received my order from Atlantic, it came quickly and was exactly as I ordered. I am very pleased. I should mention, I've also succesfully ordered from Absolute as well, and was very satisfied as well. I find Absolute prices are a bit higher, but haven't compared the two in depth. Both should be deemed very 'Canada friendly'.


----------



## vink

Kruz said:


> This list was getting lost down the line so here it is again. I put a "+" by the place I have personally used and have had good experiences with.
> 
> Confirmed Canadian friendly shippers:
> Atlanticcigar.com +
> Taboocigars.com
> Lynn Cigars+
> Seriouscigars+
> Cigarplace.biz +
> Cigar Cellar (website is down. Call or email. Stock same as cigar.com)
> Casa Gomez Cigars (3 order history, one of which was a problem)
> slipperyrockcigars.com (confirmed by Kampaigner)
> cigarking.com (confirmed by Kampaigner) +
> Flatbedcigarcompany.com
> 
> Will ship to Canada by the rules:
> Cheap Humidors
> Holts
> Famous/Monster
> Mr Bundles
> 
> Maybe:
> Costaricacigarstore.com
> Southside Cigars
> Highlands Cigar
> Bucanerocigars.com
> indulgecigars.com


I had good experiences with both Lynn and serious so add a+ there too. My favorite is still cigarplace, good selection good price and cheap shipping. Lynn got the cheapest shipping for small order but not a huge selection there. Think serious was about 12$ for shipping for a small order last time I ordered from him.


----------



## Kruz

$12 bucks isn't bad considering how much selection Serious has. I think for NC I will try them next. I got a prompt response from them through email.



vink said:


> I had good experiences with both Lynn and serious so add a+ there too. My favorite is still cigarplace, good selection good price and cheap shipping. Lynn got the cheapest shipping for small order but not a huge selection there. Think serious was about 12$ for shipping for a small order last time I ordered from him.


----------



## newbcub

Another order in from C.P !!! good day for me...:thumb:

2 in one day..!!!


----------



## z0diac

^^ Both Atlantic and cigarplace.biz are my main sources for NCs. Although Atlantic has some outrageous shipping prices. They used to be the only one I used, then I noticed shipping was like 3X what it used to be, so I stopped using them. The other thing I didn't like about Atlantic was that they list tons of stuff on their web pages that they don't even have in stock, so you have to weed through it all looking for what you actually CAN buy. Cigarplace.biz is my main squeeze now.

PipesandCigars.com is another I've ordered from (pipe toby, but they sell cigars too)


----------



## Ants

z0diac said:


> ^^ Both Atlantic and cigarplace.biz are my main sources for NCs. Although Atlantic has some outrageous shipping prices. They used to be the only one I used, then I noticed shipping was like 3X what it used to be, so I stopped using them. The other thing I didn't like about Atlantic was that they list tons of stuff on their web pages that they don't even have in stock, so you have to weed through it all looking for what you actually CAN buy. Cigarplace.biz is my main squeeze now.
> 
> PipesandCigars.com is another I've ordered from (pipe toby, but they sell cigars too)


Thanks for the advice Jake, I've just successfully received another package from Atlantic yesterday, but do agree the shipping prices are rather high. I think I'll give CP a shot with my next order!


----------



## newbcub

I also agree with Zodiac (Jake) C.P is better with shipping depending on which way you choose, and
Atlantic never has any stock.. everytime I check the page almost half of their items are out of stock and back ordered.
C.P all the way for the win for N.C's 
Although I would like to find out more about pipes&cigars.c o m


----------



## Kruz

From readying the international shipping section in their FAQ, pipes & cigars doesn't seem to be the way to go.



newbcub said:


> I also agree with Zodiac (Jake) C.P is better with shipping depending on which way you choose, and
> Atlantic never has any stock.. everytime I check the page almost half of their items are out of stock and back ordered.
> C.P all the way for the win for N.C's
> Although I would like to find out more about pipes&cigars.c o m


----------



## elvisincanada

Successful order from C.P. Ordered last week and arrived this week. Smaller order but will serve me through the summer. C.P. Rules!


----------



## waylman

Just wanted to mention I had an excellent experience with Podman Cigars.
PodMan Cigars

I picked up a 5'er of the BOTL LE by Drew Estate and they arrived safe and sound. Free shipping!
Highly recommended for your NC purchases.


----------



## vink

Received my package from CP safe and everything looks good as usual!!! They got the best customer service and the cheapest shipping!


----------



## Ants

Strange,

Tried placing an order and "Unfortunately we can't ship to your location."



waylman said:


> Just wanted to mention I had an excellent experience with Podman Cigars.
> PodMan Cigars
> 
> I picked up a 5'er of the BOTL LE by Drew Estate and they arrived safe and sound. Free shipping!
> Highly recommended for your NC purchases.


----------



## QCX

Dear all,

Sorry for the noob question, but if i wanted to buy a box is that safe? (i.e. I want to have the cigar box shipped over the border as well)

I had a successful order from atlantic a while ago but the cigars were all sampler bundles and not in a box, their new E.P Carrilion 15 Anniversary is a pretty good at the current price but I would really want to keep the box with it as well (First time buying cigars in a box hahha ). 

what do you guys think??
Thanks in advance!


----------



## newbcub

I have had several boxes arrive from different reatilers, U.S and abroad, never Atantic but other BOTL's speak highly of them.
You never know with customs... It may get here with or without the duty letter. I have had more get through than not.
Sometimes you just gotta pull the trigger..Whats the worse that can happen. You pay some tax....LOL
You still save $$$ in the end... IMHO.
Cheers



QCX said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Sorry for the noob question, but if i wanted to buy a box is that safe? (i.e. I want to have the cigar box shipped over the border as well)
> 
> I had a successful order from atlantic a while ago but the cigars were all sampler bundles and not in a box, their new E.P Carrilion 15 Anniversary is a pretty good at the current price but I would really want to keep the box with it as well (First time buying cigars in a box hahha ).
> 
> what do you guys think??
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## QCX

Thats true... thanks for the reassurance hahahha
Have high hopes for the E.P's, all the best mate!


----------



## Kruz

Hey Anthony I was eyeing the Padron 64 on the podman site so your message made me send a quick email to them to ask about shipping to Canada. I was VERY impressed with the service and Tim was quick and answered all my questions. I pulled the trigger and put in an order over email. The price was very competitive (even with shipping included) so I would encourage anyone to give them a shout over email. I'll keep you guys in the loop when they arrive.



Ants said:


> Strange,
> 
> Tried placing an order and "Unfortunately we can't ship to your location."


----------



## QCX

Ants said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just wanted to report that I've just received my order from Atlantic, it came quickly and was exactly as I ordered. I am very pleased. I should mention, I've also succesfully ordered from Absolute as well, and was very satisfied as well. I find Absolute prices are a bit higher, but haven't compared the two in depth. Both should be deemed very 'Canada friendly'.


Hey Ants,

I just ordered from Atlantic as well and I just wanted to ask if you ordered your cigars in their cigar box, and if so, what option shipping did you choose?
thanks so much!
QCX


----------



## justice123

Most of my orders were box's of cigar's usually one box, so the parcel isn't to big to stand out. I only had a problem with one which was stolen. Otherwise it usually went well. I placed an order with CP just recently, hoping to receive it by the middle of the week. I ordered a bundle this time since they didn't have any boxed cigars in the brand I like. Good luck with your order. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Ants

QCX said:


> Hey Ants,
> 
> I just ordered from Atlantic as well and I just wanted to ask if you ordered your cigars in their cigar box, and if so, what option shipping did you choose?
> thanks so much!
> QCX


Hello there,

Unfortunately I've only ordered bundles and single sticks (5-packs) from there, so I cannot help too much with your box question. However, without getting into shipping practices on this open forum, I have used both options and my order has always arrived safely.


----------



## Ants

Kruz said:


> Hey Anthony I was eyeing the Padron 64 on the podman site so your message made me send a quick email to them to ask about shipping to Canada. I was VERY impressed with the service and Tim was quick and answered all my questions. I pulled the trigger and put in an order over email. The price was very competitive (even with shipping included) so I would encourage anyone to give them a shout over email. I'll keep you guys in the loop when they arrive.[/AQUOTE]
> 
> Awesome, thanks Robert!


----------



## newbcub

Another order in from C.P
A box of Anejo's 77.. No tax letter.
It's a good day.


----------



## justice123

Received my order from CP today, 6 business days. All went well. I really like the first class shipping, much cheaper than Atlantic. I'm wondering why AC doesn't offer first Class shipping. The delivery time is the same and just as fast.


----------



## QCX

Just recieved my box of CAOs.... and took the tax hit. Had to take $30 dollars for tax and 5min lecture by the postman telling me how severe the tax penalty for buying over-the-border tobbaco was. 

Does the customs office remember addresses?, because I just bought a bunch of Avos/ Griffins for a friend, and, well, if I get the tax hit again, I might have to forfeit them and send them back to AC =( 

Although this time round it's in bundles (rather than a box), its a considerably larger order (30 vs 10), hope it works out...


----------



## newbcub

The tax man got you. Sorry to hear that...30.00 $ isn't too bad. You probably still saved some $$$$..
I got dung on one of my first orders, then didn't get hit for a bunch ..So I don't think they keep addresses. It's not illegal what you did
you just need to pay the man. I know certain retailers will re-ship if you get the hit and refuse. Not sure about A.C
Once you get hit it really sucks, but then when several orders arrive with no letter. It's all good again.
Welcome to the club.. light up one of those CAO's and enjoy, you deserve it.
BTW It is a crap shoot who they hit. I have had nearly XXX orders arrive and never been hit on a box, but they dung me three times total. 2 times on 10'er boxes, and a bunch of singles from C.P
There is no rhyme or reason as to who gets hit.

Cheers



QCX said:


> Just recieved my box of CAOs.... and took the tax hit. Had to take $30 dollars for tax and 5min lecture by the postman telling me how severe the tax penalty for buying over-the-border tobbaco was.
> 
> Does the customs office remember addresses?, because I just bought a bunch of Avos/ Griffins for a friend, and, well, if I get the tax hit again, I might have to forfeit them and send them back to AC =(
> 
> Although this time round it's in bundles (rather than a box), its a considerably larger order (30 vs 10), hope it works out...


----------



## booyaka

hey Boys, waiting anxiously for my order! went with AC, took option 2. heres the current tracking status... with the residence time shown below at customs, you think i got hit? man i can't wait to have a puff off my padrons... i swear i've been dreaming about 'em....

by the way I took the expensive shipping option 

2012/07/19

06:15

CALGARY

Item processed at postal facility

Track History 

2012/07/19

06:15

CALGARY

Item processed at postal facility


2012/07/18

20:05

MISSISSAUGA

Item in transit


16:28

MISSISSAUGA

Item processed at postal facility




10:09

MISSISSAUGA

Item was released by Customs and is now with Canada Post for processing


10:07

MISSISSAUGA

International item arrived in Canada and will be reviewed by Customs


2012/07/17

09:18

USJFKA,USA

International item has left the origin country and is en route to Canada


09:14

USJFKA,USA

International item processed in origin country

2012/07/16

18:06

xxxxx,USA

International item mailed in origin country


----------



## Kruz

Hey a fellow Calgarian! Welcome to the boards. You should post something in the new comer forum and say hi.

Looks like the package was in customs for 2 minutes lol. I'm sure you will be fine. What Padrons did you get?



booyaka said:


> hey Boys, waiting anxiously for my order! went with AC, took option 2. heres the current tracking status... with the residence time shown below at customs, you think i got hit? man i can't wait to have a puff off my padrons... i swear i've been dreaming about 'em....
> 
> by the way I took the expensive shipping option
> 
> 2012/07/19
> 
> 06:15
> 
> CALGARY
> 
> Item processed at postal facility
> 
> Track History
> 
> 2012/07/19
> 
> 06:15
> 
> CALGARY
> 
> Item processed at postal facility
> 
> 2012/07/18
> 
> 20:05
> 
> MISSISSAUGA
> 
> Item in transit
> 
> 16:28
> 
> MISSISSAUGA
> 
> Item processed at postal facility
> 
> 10:09
> 
> MISSISSAUGA
> 
> Item was released by Customs and is now with Canada Post for processing
> 
> 10:07
> 
> MISSISSAUGA
> 
> International item arrived in Canada and will be reviewed by Customs
> 
> 2012/07/17
> 
> 09:18
> 
> USJFKA,USA
> 
> International item has left the origin country and is en route to Canada
> 
> 09:14
> 
> USJFKA,USA
> 
> International item processed in origin country
> 
> 2012/07/16
> 
> 18:06
> 
> xxxxx,USA
> 
> International item mailed in origin country


----------



## booyaka

Kruz said:


> Hey a fellow Calgarian! Welcome to the boards. You should post something in the new comer forum and say hi.
> 
> Looks like the package was in customs for 2 minutes lol. I'm sure you will be fine. What Padrons did you get?


Hey man! i'm actually in Airdrie, but no one knows where that is lol. i was hoping the 2 minute stop over was a good thing...

I actually ordered a bunch but the padrons i got were the 2000's. im not sure what it is about those stogies but i literally crave the flavor.

this incoming order is my vacay stock up so i got some Alec bradley maduro robusto seconds, some padron 2k, some epernay le ferme, the world of pepin sampler and a couple toranos.

off topic, but are there any herfs ever up here? i'd love to meet some BOTL's round this neck of the woods...


----------



## Kruz

Yeah I didn't know where Airdrie was until I moved to Calgary myself. I'm curious to try the epernays. Have you had them before?

I haven't heard of any herfs in Calgary. There are a couple of company events now and then though and a private club I have heard of downtown. I would look up The Tobacco Outlet. It's a shop in bridgeland that is hosting a RP event this saturday. I believe its a free invite. Only down side is if you want to buy anything you will be paying our duties! Great owners though.



booyaka said:


> Hey man! i'm actually in Airdrie, but no one knows where that is lol. i was hoping the 2 minute stop over was a good thing...
> 
> I actually ordered a bunch but the padrons i got were the 2000's. im not sure what it is about those stogies but i literally crave the flavor.
> 
> this incoming order is my vacay stock up so i got some Alec bradley maduro robusto seconds, some padron 2k, some epernay le ferme, the world of pepin sampler and a couple toranos.
> 
> off topic, but are there any herfs ever up here? i'd love to meet some BOTL's round this neck of the woods...


----------



## QCX

Newcub: 

Hahahha thanks mate! All the best. 

Booyaka:

I just got hit (see my post), and my parcel was held at customs for a day too... but hopefully you'll be able to make it hahah


----------



## booyaka

Hey QCX!

That's too bad about the hit,hopefully I come thru unscathed. I will keep you posted!


----------



## booyaka

Hey guys, just a quick update, my package arrived friday with no issues. didn't get hit with duty. It was a good weekend!


----------



## QCX

Nice to hear, booyaka!!
hope you are enjoying the Padrons..

I, on the other hand, checked up on my second order and I think its a tax hit, it took 4 days for 'customs clearance' (26th-27th)... sigh lol


----------



## newbcub

Hey QCX. Just had a notice left on my door.. I got hit too ...lol...
44.37. Which is still WAAAY cheaper than here.
I hope your next package makes it through...
Cheers


----------



## Johnnyeh

Has anyone ordered from CP and have the discount code for Romeo and Julieta?

Thank you,


----------



## belukrin

booyaka said:


> hey Boys, waiting anxiously for my order! went with AC, took option 2. heres the current tracking status... with the residence time shown below at customs, you think i got hit? man i can't wait to have a puff off my padrons... i swear i've been dreaming about 'em....
> 
> by the way I took the expensive shipping option
> 
> 2012/07/19
> 
> 06:15
> 
> CALGARY
> 
> Item processed at postal facility
> 
> Track History
> 
> 2012/07/19
> 
> 06:15
> 
> CALGARY
> 
> Item processed at postal facility
> 
> 2012/07/18
> 
> 20:05
> 
> MISSISSAUGA
> 
> Item in transit
> 
> 16:28
> 
> MISSISSAUGA
> 
> Item processed at postal facility
> 
> 10:09
> 
> MISSISSAUGA
> 
> Item was released by Customs and is now with Canada Post for processing
> 
> 10:07
> 
> MISSISSAUGA
> 
> International item arrived in Canada and will be reviewed by Customs
> 
> 2012/07/17
> 
> 09:18
> 
> USJFKA,USA
> 
> International item has left the origin country and is en route to Canada
> 
> 09:14
> 
> USJFKA,USA
> 
> International item processed in origin country
> 
> 2012/07/16
> 
> 18:06
> 
> xxxxx,USA
> 
> International item mailed in origin country


How did your order go. Did you have to pay customs. My order at AC is still in transit. It has been at customs at ville st-laurent since the 24 july. I used the option 1. I also placed another order at the begining of the month of july and got hit. They wanted me to pay 284$ of duties but i refused and Matt refunded my order minus the shipping.


----------



## Khanman

Well after a good run my package from AC of 2 boxes and a few singles got dinged $302 in tax. I went with option #2 and still got hit hard. Returned the package and will try again.


----------



## Ants

Khanman said:


> Well after a good run my package from AC of 2 boxes and a few singles got dinged $302 in tax. I went with option #2 and still got hit hard. Returned the package and will try again.


wow..sorry to hear that man.


----------



## Kruz

Yeah that really sucks. But you know what they say ...no risk, no reward. But really I'm sure it's coming up for me so I can relate.

Stupid questions: Why not just go with the cheaper shipping option at Cigarplace and split up orders? I would think there is less risk that way.



Khanman said:


> Well after a good run my package from AC of 2 boxes and a few singles got dinged $302 in tax. I went with option #2 and still got hit hard. Returned the package and will try again.


----------



## booyaka

belukrin said:


> How did your order go. Did you have to pay customs. My order at AC is still in transit. It has been at customs at ville st-laurent since the 24 july. I used the option 1. I also placed another order at the begining of the month of july and got hit. They wanted me to pay 284$ of duties but i refused and Matt refunded my order minus the shipping.


Hey Belukrin, no i didnt have to pay anything on this order. sorry about your luck. that really sucks, at least you had the option to refuse it.


----------



## newbcub

Getting the tax hit sucks.!!!. I always wonder how customs comes up with their #'s.
I've been hit by the tax man 4-5 times now and the biggest hit was 124.00$$ on a few boxes...The last hit was in july for 44.37 $$.
I guess I have been a little lucky that way...
Cheers


----------



## belukrin

My last order got refused from customs today. It has been sent back to atlantic cigars from canada customs. Don't klnow what to do. Second time it happens. Is there a way to order one box at a time and pay less for shipping. Like using first class mail not priority. 35$/box is a hight cost with no guaranty except that if return, refund possible except shipping.


----------



## belukrin

What is CP. Sorry for asking.


----------



## Kruz

CP is Cigarplace.biz

Great site


----------



## belukrin

What about risks from custums canada and if duties to pay can we refuse and ask for refund.


----------



## justice123

It looks like more parcels from AC seem to be getting dinged with customs, even with Option #2. I think the size of the order has something to do with it somethime's. Since a big parcel tends to stand out a bit more, thats the only time I have been hit with duty fee's, was when I ordered more than one box. Plus the other thing, it's summer and all the summer help is in. The Summer butt kisser's at Customs want to look good, so everything is more scrutinized. Lately I have been getting all my order's with CP, since they offer the cheaper first Class shipping. I have a hard time paying $30+ for shipping AC offer's. AC could offer first class shipping if they wanted to, but for some reason they don't. 

As far as the tax's and duties levied on the parcel's. It's show's that the buffoon's at Custom's have no clue, since the amount they charge is all over the place. I think they just randomly pick a price. I noticed since joining this forum that parcel's seem to get hit more frequently in the summer month's. I talked to AC and they said they noticed it to. You have the brown noser's who are looking for the pat on the head at Custom's. That the reason I try never to order in the summer. I only ordered once this summer, since I smoked more that I anticipated, so I ordered one bundle from CP, it arrived fine, the box was very small. I think that helps. I try to stock up in the winter for the coming summer months.


----------



## belukrin

When you order from CP, what instructions do you give. If you get cought by customs, can you ask from a refund or they just re-ship.


----------



## Kruz

Talking about such things is not allowed on this board so you probably won't get an answer to this on here.



belukrin said:


> When you order from CP, what instructions do you give. If you get cought by customs, can you ask from a refund or they just re-ship.


----------



## grint

First time poster, long time lurker. Looking for a PM on shipping instructions to a certain northern country. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## justice123

belukrin said:


> My last order got refused from customs today. It has been sent back to atlantic cigars from canada customs. Don't klnow what to do. Second time it happens. Is there a way to order one box at a time and pay less for shipping. Like using first class mail not priority. 35$/box is a hight cost with no guaranty except that if return, refund possible except shipping.


The only way for First class shipping is usually through CP. AC doesn't offer it, though they should. Priority isn't worth the cost just to be able to see where your item is. If it gets lost or stolen Priority shipping doesn't do a thing, so it's not worth the cost. I asked that at the post office. When My parcel was stolen it took them 7 weeks to let me know using priority. I have found First Class shipping to be just as fast if not faster than Priority, at half the cost. Priority is nothing more than a rip off. There is no insurance if your parcel is lost or stolen. Even if they track it and it's destroyed or damaged your still on the hook for the total cost, so shipping First Class is a no brainer for me. I'm just thankful CP offer's it. This way if Custom's put ridiculous duties on it, and you refuse it your not out $30+ for shipping.


----------



## justice123

belukrin said:


> When you order from CP, what instructions do you give. If you get cought by customs, can you ask from a refund or they just re-ship.


The best way is to contact the vendor and ask them their shipping practice's. Sometimes they change. This way it's between you and the Vendor.


----------



## cigars_eh

Hello Everyone, I'm new to the forums and its looking like i should have read this thread before i made my order. To make sure i respect the rules of the thread i wont mention the cigar companies name. I just ordered with a company that ships to Canada via UPS, as a test run i only ordered non cigar items (basically a few different accessories). Now after reading this post i learned that when my shipment arrives i will receive a nice little bill with it. I'm hoping that fellow members can shed some light on what i can expect in duties/shipping costs on an order of about $100, just based on your experiences obviously no one will be able to give me a 100% accurate answer. I just have a feeling im going to learn a valuable lesson here.


----------



## Ants

Just received my cp package, at my door in exactly 1 week, smokes were in great shape. My #1 vendor for sure.



cigars_eh said:


> ...I'm hoping that fellow members can shed some light on what i can expect in duties/shipping costs on an order of about $100...


Check your PM, Peter


----------



## newbcub

I completley Agree with Anthony
C.P is my goto for N.C's as well. A great retailer...
Peter. All I can say with duties is that you may get hit or not at all. The $$$ amounts seems to vary day to day depending on their mood. 
I know this is a $h!T answer but It''s the only one I got LOL....
Cheers and heres hoping you don't get the hit..


----------



## cigars_eh

Ants said:


> Just received my cp package, at my door in exactly 1 week, smokes were in great shape. My #1 vendor for sure.
> 
> Check your PM, Peter


Thanks Anthony, great help and very informative.


----------



## belukrin

Anybody got an item refused by canada customs return to sender. How long did it take before the sender received the item.

How to check the status. My usps tracking number doesn't show where it is since they refused it.


----------



## Kruz

Just got my shipment in from Podman Cigars. They are in great shape and the price was good and shipping was free. On the flip side looking at the box I can tell it was shipped July 31st. I got a shipment notice July 15 and I placed my order over email around the 8th so that's a little annoying.


----------



## stockholm_syndrome

cigars_eh said:


> Hello Everyone, I'm new to the forums and its looking like i should have read this thread before i made my order. To make sure i respect the rules of the thread i wont mention the cigar companies name. I just ordered with a company that ships to Canada via UPS, as a test run i only ordered non cigar items (basically a few different accessories). Now after reading this post i learned that when my shipment arrives i will receive a nice little bill with it. I'm hoping that fellow members can shed some light on what i can expect in duties/shipping costs on an order of about $100, just based on your experiences obviously no one will be able to give me a 100% accurate answer. I just have a feeling im going to learn a valuable lesson here.


Never ship anything across the border with UPS. Always use USPS. I worked for UPS Canada and I can tell you that the brokerage fees are absolutely insanse. They are as unpredictable as Canada Customs and frequently outrageously expensive. I can remember on many occassions collecting brokerage fees that 200 to 300 times the cost of the items, say 45 bucks on a 15 dollar purchase. And bear in mind this is not taxes and duties, this is UPS's fee for dealing with customs on your behalf. I can not speak to Purolator or any other courier service I only worked for UPS but I always always ship USPS out of the US.


----------



## cigars_eh

stockholm_syndrome said:


> Never ship anything across the border with UPS. Always use USPS. I worked for UPS Canada and I can tell you that the brokerage fees are absolutely insanse. They are as unpredictable as Canada Customs and frequently outrageously expensive. I can remember on many occassions collecting brokerage fees that 200 to 300 times the cost of the items, say 45 bucks on a 15 dollar purchase. And bear in mind this is not taxes and duties, this is UPS's fee for dealing with customs on your behalf. I can not speak to Purolator or any other courier service I only worked for UPS but I always always ship USPS out of the US.


I'll have to keep an eye out in the future when i place other orders. But I placed my order late last week, basically all i can do is wait and see what UPS will surprise me with. I'll definitely keep everyone posted on the % increase I receive with them. As much as it is going to suck, its going to be a hard lesson learned.


----------



## morganti

The first cross border order I placed was dinged with $2378.19 in taxes. The estimated value of the contents was deemed by customs to be worth $100. I disputed the charges for obvious reasons and after a reassessment the total I had to pay was $44 - it was a mistake on the part of CBSA. You can always dispute high tax rates if you chose.


----------



## justice123

morganti said:


> The first cross border order I placed was dinged with $2378.19 in taxes. The estimated value of the contents was deemed by customs to be worth $100. I disputed the charges for obvious reasons and after a reassessment the total I had to pay was $44 - it was a mistake on the part of CBSA. You can always dispute high tax rates if you chose.


That was my point earlier, Custom's doesn't have a clue what to charge. They pick tax/Duties out of the air. The little Butt kisser's try to make themselve's look good hoping to get hired on full time. (Looks good on them now that Canada is sending Thousands of them to the unemployment line.) Maybe the ones left will go after the real threats and leave someone who wants to just have an AFFORDABLE relaxing cigar alone. I could never be a Custom's officer and sleep at night, knowing I have to charge criminal tax's on a cigar. Don't know how they live with themselve's. The tax's we pay are pure extortion. A $3.00 smoke in the US becomes a $20+ smoke in Canada. Top it off the peon's at custom's don't even know their job's, since they don't have clue on what to charge. Enough of the rant. I am certainly glad you got the ridiculous charge's down.


----------



## cigars_eh

I lucked out, i got contacted by the cigar shop to confirm the shipping and duties on my order. On an $80 order (they didn't have one of the items) they were going to charge me $47 on duties alone, this is on just cigar accessories absolutely no tobacco. I just couldn't justify it, i'll have to either make a trip to the US or wait for family to come up. This is ridiculous, I cant believe they were going to charge me 59% in taxes.


----------



## belukrin

To all my fellows canadien who order like me online cigars, be aware that customs can seize you parcel for false declaration. My previous order from AC was seized. It says that the declaration content text said Outdoor recreational novelties. Usualy when they open a parcel that contains cigars, they just send you the invoice for duties. THis time the agent decided to be strict. False declaration and seized. DO NOT ORDER DURING SUMMER TIME. The agents working at the CBSA are students that whant to kiss boss ass. Got my lesson. Thank you agent C.G.#18321. Hope that you have a great pleasure smoking my order.


----------



## newbcub

I just had a box order arrive today..!. and 2 last week. In the description box they declare cigars.. No tax hit tho...??. No copmplaints here.
Cheers


----------



## justice123

belukrin said:


> To all my fellows canadien who order like me online cigars, be aware that customs can seize you parcel for false declaration. My previous order from AC was seized. It says that the declaration content text said Outdoor recreational novelties. Usualy when they open a parcel that contains cigars, they just send you the invoice for duties. THis time the agent decided to be strict. False declaration and seized. DO NOT ORDER DURING SUMMER TIME. The agents working at the CBSA are students that whant to kiss boss ass. Got my lesson. Thank you agent C.G.#18321. Hope that you have a great pleasure smoking my order.


This is what happened last summer, Many order's got hit and seized. It's always best to stock up through the Winter months for Summer smoke's. Summer was the time I had one of my order's stolen. I pulled the trigger and ordered a bundle about a month ago, since I smoked more than I anticipated. The order came in fine, but it was also small, one Bundle. I try to keep all my order's small, a bundle or one box. Thats why I prefer CP. If my order gets sent back, or come's in with ridiculous charge's. I'm only out the cost of First Class Shipping. With AC we are out $30+ if it gets dinged.

I'm already out of smoke's again, but I'll wait till fall before I order again. Thats when most of the arse kisser's get sent packing. Custom's is just as crooked as a common thief. We know they don't destroy them. The only good thing is most of the Butt kisser's don't ever get hired. So their brown nosing is for nothing. But the sad thing is we are still out the cost. As I mentioned in an earlier post. The Canadian Gov is getting rid of Thousands of them. Looks good on the one's who go after a simple cigar order. Sorry to hear that your order was seized.


----------



## booyaka

Gents,

heres an incoming order I'm hoping to receive tomorrow! coming from AC, option #2. Some things I hope you guys will find useful. this order was shipped using Express (fastest method AC has). it shipped the day after I called to place my order. Canada post will process packages on the weekends (not sure if this has to do with the method i chose). A scan was missed by customs after it had been processed (hope this isnt a sign of me getting hit).


2012/08/19

19:16

MISSISSAUGA

Item in transit

16:10

MISSISSAUGA

Item processed at postal facility

10:11

MISSISSAUGA

International item arrived in Canada and will be reviewed by Customs

2012/08/17

10:19

USJFKA,USA

International item has left the origin country and is en route to Canada

10:17

USJFKA,USA

International item processed in origin country

2012/08/16

18:01

xxxxxx,USA

International item mailed in origin country


----------



## GottaBeKD

...deleted.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/faq.php (#3).


----------



## Leafs42084

I made an order from cigar place using first class international.

Ive ordered from them a few times before, but its been a while. But when I input the tracking number, I dont get anything at all. I feel like before, I would get tracking only up to a certain point, maybe until it leaves Florida or something

Can anyone clarify?


----------



## Ants

Hey Andrew,

Just got a CP order in on Friday. As far as shipping details go, I only get a status when the parcel is picked up to be sorted, nothing after that. FYI, my last three CP orders got to me in exactly 1 week with the cheapest shipping option. I recall sometimes when I would check the shipping status, it would not be found, which often got me nervous. However, in all cases it eventually appeared, I just assumed it was unavailable for maintenance purposes.



Leafs42084 said:


> I made an order from cigar place using first class international.
> 
> Ive ordered from them a few times before, but its been a while. But when I input the tracking number, I dont get anything at all. I feel like before, I would get tracking only up to a certain point, maybe until it leaves Florida or something
> 
> Can anyone clarify?


----------



## elvisincanada

OK I got my small order from CP today.
Shipped on Friday and arrived today via normal first class mail! Total of 5 days without any issues. CP rules as now I have something nice to smoke on the long weekend


----------



## newbcub

Yup.. C.P is a great retailer.
Cheers and enjoy



elvisincanada said:


> OK I got my small order from CP today.
> Shipped on Friday and arrived today via normal first class mail! Total of 5 days without any issues. CP rules as now I have something nice to smoke on the long weekend


----------



## z0diac

justice123 said:


> That was my point earlier, Custom's doesn't have a clue what to charge. * They pick tax/Duties out of the air. The little Butt kisser's try to make themselve's look good hoping to get hired on full time.* (Looks good on them now that Canada is sending Thousands of them to the unemployment line.)


Untrue my friend. There is a precise calculation done to determine the taxes. I did a lot of research on it earlier in the year and emailed someone at a gc.ca site and got a reply. It's hard for US to determine though, because first federal tax is applied, then provincial tax is applied, and the provincial tax depends on the federal tax. (yes, there's tax on tax)



> * Taxable price of a cigar defined:
> 
> taxable price = the price for which the cigar was purchased by its retail dealer + a prescribed percentage (currently 22%) of that amount; or
> taxable price = the price paid for the cigar by the consumer where a consumer purchases the cigar directly from the manufacturer or importer of the cigar.


See here: Tobacco Tax Rates

^^ That's just for my PROVINCE's tax though. There's federal tax as well. But my point being, there is a formula to calculate it. (ie, it's not just some made up mystical number that a customs guy randomly picks)


----------



## justice123

z0diac said:


> Untrue my friend. There is a precise calculation done to determine the taxes. I did a lot of research on it earlier in the year and emailed someone at a gc.ca site and got a reply. It's hard for US to determine though, because first federal tax is applied, then provincial tax is applied, and the provincial tax depends on the federal tax. (yes, there's tax on tax)
> 
> See here: Tobacco Tax Rates
> 
> ^^ That's just for my PROVINCE's tax though. There's federal tax as well. But my point being, there is a formula to calculate it. (ie, it's not just some made up mystical number that a customs guy randomly picks)


I agree there is a formula, it's just they don't use it most of the time. When I first started smoking cigars about 4 years ago. I dealt with one company that was completely by the book. On one order of Padron's I was charged $55 when I picked up my parcel, I paid it. The next time I ordered the Exact same box of cigar's. I had a charge of $156. Exact same company, exact same box and brand of cigar's, but a higher amount. How is that possible if they were using the formula?

If you check back in this forum you will notice that many order's that are identicle are charged different amount's. There may be a formula, but it is rarely used properly. Just as sometime's cigar's will be seized if declaration isn't exact, and other time's instead of a seizure they put the duties on it and let it through, giving us the option to pay the duties or send it back. The same thing applies though. Custom's officer's who go after a cigar order are nothing but Brown noser's who want to look good to their higher up's. There are a lot more important threats to be looking for than a box of cigar's. Beside's the Majority of time's the custom's officer's are bigger scammer's that the people sending parcel's through. They don't destroy them like the rule's say. They smoke them. Anyone believes they destroy them. I have a Bridge for sale real cheap.


----------



## Carts

Just placed my first online order on Cigarplace. The staff has been very friendly through e-mails. He mentionned it will ship today. Will post how everything pans out.


----------



## Vitulla

Expect it by next week judging how close we are. Hope it comes in without a hitch!


----------



## booyaka

good luck with your order! i tihnk my next one will be with CP. i've been using AC exclusively till now.


----------



## Leafs42084

mine arrives in about a week. Ordered on Thursday of last week, and received Wednesday...

I normally get about 2 boxes at a time, but im getting nervous so I might start doing just one at a time


----------



## Kampaigner

Just bumping this. Did all go well with your order?


----------



## cigars_eh

Has anyone tried cigar international?

Are they Canadian Friendly?


----------



## Kampaigner

Not Canadian friendly. So I hear.


----------



## Khozar

cigars_eh said:


> Has anyone tried cigar international?
> 
> Are they Canadian Friendly?


I've tried ordering from CI and they do not ship to Canada from what I remember.

Cigarplace and cheaphumidors have been awesome. I've found cigarplace is quicker though.


----------



## Kampaigner

Well I have placed two orders. One through cigar place and the other through Atlantic. Both are 4 box orders and shipping was the same price wise. Let's hope they come through ok.


----------



## HWiebe

I placed an order with pipesandcigars.com

It arrived with a $265 duty bill. I refused the package. They re-shipped it (at my cost obviously) and it arrived penalty free. Took 6 weeks all together.


----------



## Khozar

HWiebe said:


> I placed an order with pipesandcigars
> 
> It arrived with a $265 duty bill. I refused the package. They re-shipped it (at my cost obviously) and it arrived penalty free. Took 6 weeks all together.


How big was the order?

So far I've ordered 5 times without being hit, I feel like I'm pushing my luck...


----------



## matt3321

Hi guys and gals. Well it took me over a month but I finally read both of the 100 pages long delivering to Canada threads. I have a couple questions for those of you making orders recently. Since I can't PM I'm going to be as cryptic as possible so no rules are broken. 

I haven't heard many people talking about delivery methods recently. All I read is if the package arrived with or without duties. Are the majority if people here still going the old "traditional" method? This is the method that resulted in seized packages recently when customs stopped charging duties and began to simply ceize the package since a "packaging rule" was broken. Or, are people going with one of the newer methods that guarantee you will receive your cigars but they may come with duties if customs notices the description? I think that was cryptic enough not to break any rules. 

Also, I'm planning a weekend trip to Erie, PA soon. Does anyone know if the local B and M stores in the states have comparable prices to the websites used here? I'm just wondering if I should order from a site and rent a box in the states to deliver it to or if I should just stop at a store there and buy a couple of boxes. If the difference is only a couple of bucks, I'll just buy from a shop. If I would save a lot by buying online, I'll need to look into renting a box in buffalo. 

Thanks everyone for this thread and all the helpful posts. It's really rejuvenated my interest in cigars knowing I may not need to spend 30 bucks on a decent cigar. I'm going to be placing my first order soon, once I figure out how to ship it. I'll let everyone know how it goes.


----------



## Kruz

Matt this is not a good idea and if you read all the 100 pages of the previous post I'm sure you know that. Just take some time until you can PM and I'm sure someone will help you out with your question.


----------



## matt3321

I really do think I was cryptic enough. In the past, people had issues with specific details of shipping being put on this thread. There were no specific details in my post. But I suppose it is a slippery slope and could get responses with specific details. So point taken. I'm the new guy, dont want to ruffle any feathers. 

Can we just focus on the B and M shops in the states and their pricing in comparison with the online stores then? I tried finding websites for B and M stores in Erie and I wasn't able to find much pricing info. Curious if anyone has experience buying south of the border and if it would make more sense to order online and pick them up when I cross the border?


----------



## damagedcase

I had a package come in about a month ago with $125 duties due on it. just paid them because I wanted the sticks. I think things should get smoother in the coming fall and winter.


----------



## cigars_eh

Hey Matt,

Ok, this is probably what you want to hear. You are better off buying your cigars during your trip to Erie, PA. If you order them online you will be required to pay both shipping and duties. Between the shipping and duties you will save more money just by buying it at a local B&M during your trip.

Side note, if Im not mistaken Erie is in Pennsylvania which is a state that charges 0% tax on cigars. You may need to confirm this with our American BOTL.

Im also making the assumption you will be there long enough to bring back 50 sticks duty free.


----------



## matt3321

Thanks for the reply. Erie does have 0% tax. Not sure if that applies to alcohol tobacco as well, I'll have to look into it.

Think I need to clarify one thing though. I will be making an order soon from an online store to my residence, that's where the question on shipping practices came from. On top of that, I'm going to Erie in a few months so I could get two boxes shipped to an American box, pick them up in Erie, then carry them across the border myself and pay no duties since I'd be in the states for over 48 hours. That's where the question on whether it would be cheaper to buy in Erie, or ship to Erie and bring it over myself. I put a lot of questions in my first post so I probably wasn't very clear on that.


----------



## kamikaze

Hey Fellas. New to the forum, but just read through the last 98 pages and thought I'd post that I recently made my first order from AC before finding this website.

Looks like it cleared customs in a couple of hours and should arrive here in the next day or two.


----------



## kamikaze

Well, add one more shipment to the list of packages that have arrived from AC with no hitches. My humidor is decently stocked again now.


----------



## Carts

CigarPlace biz, order placed august 30th, shipped September 7th, arrived september 17. I highly recommend this retailer.


----------



## newbcub

C.P is agreat retailer.
good to know your order arrived untouched.
Cheers and enjoy..



Carts said:


> CigarPlace biz, order placed august 30th, shipped September 7th, arrived september 17. I highly recommend this retailer.


----------



## justice123

Cigar place is excellent, they offer First Class shipping which is half of what AC offer's. I have ordered both ways and find no difference except for the tracking and cost, even prioity is not up to date most of the time. The arrival time is no different and First Class is even faster sometime's. It's all based on Custom's and the length of time it spends there. I have no clue why AC does not offer First Class Shipping as an option. Glad to hear you got your order with no hassle's. I'll be placing an order soon since summer is over.


----------



## Leafs42084

I hate getting emails from AC... cause they have some pretty good deals sometimes on 5 packs or two different types of 5 packs...

Decided to order a bundle and a couple 5 packs today. 40 cigars in total... now I have to patiently wait for about 10 days, and check the tracking every 30 minutes or so lol

Ive made maybe 20 orders or so... started with seriouscigars, then cheaphumidors (no longer any good), then AC, then CigarPlace. Still use the last 2... not quite sure why I stopped using seriouscigars, they were always very friendly.


----------



## Khozar

Leafs42084 said:


> I hate getting emails from AC... cause they have some pretty good deals sometimes on 5 packs or two different types of 5 packs...
> 
> Decided to order a bundle and a couple 5 packs today. 40 cigars in total... now I have to patiently wait for about 10 days, and check the tracking every 30 minutes or so lol
> 
> Ive made maybe 20 orders or so... started with seriouscigars, then cheaphumidors (no longer any good), then AC, then CigarPlace. Still use the last 2... not quite sure why I stopped using seriouscigars, they were always very friendly.


Just out of curiosity, what do you mean no longer any good for cheaphumidors?


----------



## Carts

I assume "not canadian friendly".


----------



## Leafs42084

waiting for a package from AC... and some new tracking status that ive never seen before. Are you guys familiar with these?

ARRIVED AT INTERNATIONAL SERVICE CENTER
and
INTERNATIONAL DISPATCH READY

difference in time is like 20 minutes... but ive never had any packages at a "international service center"... have you guys seen this before?


----------



## rynie27

Just thought i would share that i have used both AC and CP with 100% success. Will be using CP going forward as i don't feel like paying ridiculous prices for shipping through AC. Any thoughts about famous smoke or cigarsinternational? last i heard they were both 'unfriendly'...


----------



## rynie27

Leafs42084 said:


> waiting for a package from AC... and some new tracking status that ive never seen before. Are you guys familiar with these?
> 
> ARRIVED AT INTERNATIONAL SERVICE CENTER
> and
> INTERNATIONAL DISPATCH READY
> 
> difference in time is like 20 minutes... but ive never had any packages at a "international service center"... have you guys seen this before?


Cant say that i have seen that before.


----------



## lebz

I agree CP was great when I bought from them in the past.


----------



## Leafs42084

rynie27 said:


> Cant say that i have seen that before.


only making me more nervous lol


----------



## justice123

Leafs42084 said:


> waiting for a package from AC... and some new tracking status that ive never seen before. Are you guys familiar with these?
> 
> ARRIVED AT INTERNATIONAL SERVICE CENTER
> and
> INTERNATIONAL DISPATCH READY
> 
> difference in time is like 20 minutes... but ive never had any packages at a "international service center"... have you guys seen this before?


I have never seen this before on any order's from AC. The Post office will tell you what it is if you call them. But I would wait till your parcel arrive's. Then call. Don't need any extra attention on your parcel


----------



## justice123

I received another order from CP, all went well. Took five days. Excellent service as usual. I'll be placeing an order with AC soon, since they are the only one's who carry the brand I am looking for. I hate to waste the extra $18 for shipping that AC charge's since they won't offer first class shipping for some reason. I find priority does not offer any worthwhile extra'ss except for tracking. But for the cheaper First class I'll go without the tracking. As far as I'm concerned Priority is a total rip off. The length of time it take's for a parcel to arrive is mostly based on how long it sit's at Custom's, thats what the Post Office told me. Thats why most of us who use First Class with CP see our parcel's in 5-7 days. Same time frame as Priority.


----------



## Leafs42084

justice123 said:


> I have never seen this before on any order's from AC. The Post office will tell you what it is if you call them. But I would wait till your parcel arrive's. Then call. Don't need any extra attention on your parcel


absolutely agree.

But that came up when I looked it up on stamps.com, the link you get from AC once its shipped

when I put in the number into canadapost.ca, I get:

International item processed in origin country
AND
International item has left the origin country and is en route to Canada

I get those instead of the weird International Service Centre and International Dispatch Ready.... weird no? The ones from Canadapost I know ive seen before


----------



## Leafs42084

got the shipment today, everythings cool


----------



## justice123

Leafs42084 said:


> got the shipment today, everythings cool


Good to hear. Enjoy the smoke's.:smokin:


----------



## justice123

I'll be placing a few order's again shortly, get stocked up. I don't smoke as much in the fall/Winter months as I do in the Spring/Summer months. This summer was excellent for smoking cigar's by the Bon fire or on the deck. I have a back room I can go to, but it still gets quite cold in the Winter. But it's better than trying to smoke a Stogie outside in the cold like some of the BOTL have to do.


----------



## justice123

Received another order from CP, in good condition. Everything went well. Took 5 days to ship.


----------



## photo_rob

Hello Gentlemen,
I've read a lot of the pages on this very long and informative thread. Firstly, thanks to everyone who has contributed.
I have ordered several times from a local website who I understand cannot be named, and I will not of course.
I'm not wanting to order from CP because of what looks like an excellent non cuban selection.
I've tried to send a private message to a few posters, but for some reason (embarrassingly) I can't figure out how to.
If someone who has successfully ordered from CP could send me a quick private message outlining the "specific instructions" that I should be providing them, or any words of wisdom, this new guy would be very grateful.
Thanks


----------



## ShawnBC

photo_rob; I'm afraid you can't use the private messaging feature yet because you don't have the post count required (30 or 45 now?) yet.

Continue to be active on the forums and the feature will unlock soon!


----------



## leatherman

Hey guys i browsed through most of this thread and its very informative, criptic, but informative. I didnt see much about CBID, wondering if any Canadians are buying from there?


----------



## GottaBeKD

Cbid does not ship to Canada. Best you can do is ship to a ups store near a boarder and go to pick it up


----------



## ol' dirty ewok

Hey Guys, pretty new to the forums.

But I just placed my first order with CP. Will chime in on the results when they arrive.


----------



## newbcub

C.P is a great retailer. My main source for N.C's.
Cheers and good luck with the order.



ol' dirty ewok said:


> Hey Guys, pretty new to the forums.
> 
> But I just placed my first order with CP. Will chime in on the results when they arrive.


----------



## leatherman

What size of orders are you guys usually placing from CP?


----------



## ol' dirty ewok

I'm just wading into NC... so my order was pretty small 5 singles (Liga #9 and Undercrowns). Some people have been saying they have more luck at the border with smaller orders. Not sure how true this is, but gotta start somewhere right?

Actually it's my first time with the Liga line... What should I expect? I normally consume CC's. Does anyone have an idea of how Liga's "compare" to cubans. I know you can't really compare, but I'm trying to find out if these are similar to anything maduro CC'?


----------



## newbcub

leatherman said:


> What size of orders are you guys usually placing from CP?


My first few orders were small to test the waters. shall we say...
My last order was a box of anejo sharks and a sampler in July. No problems at all.
Cheers


----------



## photo_rob

Figured the shipping stuff out with CP customer service being as amazing as it is. I ordered a box of Undercrowns on Tuesday, can't wait for them to come (hopefully next week).
Also bit the bullet last night on 2 of the 90+ sampler packs from AC. Just a heads up to forum members, it looks like a very good sale at AC on their 90+ Sample 10+1 pack for $48, normally $83. It says there are only 8 left now but the sampler pack includes a Prensado, La Aroma de Cuba, Warock, Aging Room, and an Oliva V...basically most of the sticks I really wanted to try, but haven't.

I find it pretty crazy that the NC's are so difficult to get here, and the Cubans are so difficult to get in the US and we just want what the other side has. Everything is backwards when it comes to supply I suppose. I guess most smokers in each country really think "smoke em if you got em" quite literally. I on the other hand want to see what all the fuss is about with a lot of these NC's.

I haven't heard back from AC, I won't give any details on each transaction, but I will post back upon delivery from each vendor...hopefully all goes well.
Wish me luck.


----------



## Fullycanvassed

I'm going to add that CP is great - I've had 4 multiple box orders go through no problem. USPS 1st class is extremely cost effective and FAST (usually 1 week turnaround to Toronto vs 2+ weeks for CC suppliers). First order was using express mail (~$35) and the premium is not worth it (coincidentally the Oliva V box I tried didn't do it for me either - top notch construction, but no flavour). Padron 64 boxes came through no problem, and no duties. They are willing to play ball on Canada orders.

Would recommend and order again.


----------



## photo_rob

Just received the box of Undercrowns from CP. That would be 13 days from shipment to delivery in Toronto. All in all I'm very happy, and the package wasn't opened, arrived sealed and in perfect shape. A+ to CP


----------



## Leafs42084

photo_rob said:


> Just received the box of Undercrowns from CP. That would be 13 days from shipment to delivery in Toronto. All in all I'm very happy, and the package wasn't opened, arrived sealed and in perfect shape. A+ to CP


Does it normally take you 13 days? Ive ordered from them 6 times or so, and it's always been under 10 days. Im in Toronto as well. Ordered a box on the 30th, hoping it arrives this week


----------



## photo_rob

Leafs42084 said:


> Does it normally take you 13 days? Ive ordered from them 6 times or so, and it's always been under 10 days. Im in Toronto as well. Ordered a box on the 30th, hoping it arrives this week


It was just my first order....13 days, maybe it got stuck at the border or delayed because of the storm?


----------



## Leafs42084

oh true... if I remember correctly they go through New York and into Montreal before heading to Toronto. The storm would have definitely affected the timing.


----------



## photo_rob

photo_rob said:


> Figured the shipping stuff out with CP customer service being as amazing as it is. I ordered a box of Undercrowns on Tuesday, can't wait for them to come (hopefully next week).
> Also bit the bullet last night on 2 of the 90+ sampler packs from AC. Just a heads up to forum members, it looks like a very good sale at AC on their 90+ Sample 10+1 pack for $48, normally $83. It says there are only 8 left now but the sampler pack includes a Prensado, La Aroma de Cuba, Warock, Aging Room, and an Oliva V...basically most of the sticks I really wanted to try, but haven't.
> 
> I find it pretty crazy that the NC's are so difficult to get here, and the Cubans are so difficult to get in the US and we just want what the other side has. Everything is backwards when it comes to supply I suppose. I guess most smokers in each country really think "smoke em if you got em" quite literally. I on the other hand want to see what all the fuss is about with a lot of these NC's.
> 
> I haven't heard back from AC, I won't give any details on each transaction, but I will post back upon delivery from each vendor...hopefully all goes well.
> Wish me luck.


Received the other shipment from AC yesterday. It took 6 days in total, but yes the shipping is more expensive. 2 for 2 on my first orders, that sounds good to me.


----------



## leatherman

Placed my first order with AC, as well as my first with CP. hopefully all goes well, I'll report back when received.


----------



## ol' dirty ewok

Received my first order from CP! Truly Canadian friendly. 2 LP no 9, and 3 undercrowns for sampling.

Cant wait to light them up

Took 12 days in total (including weekend) to arrive with first class shipping.


----------



## newbcub

C.P is a great retailer and the shipping is cheaper than A.C.
A.C may have some better box deals sometimes that makes up for the shipping. 
Cheers.


----------



## Leafs42084

still waiting on my order from the 30th of October. Just noticed in the tracking that it left Florida on November 3rd... kinda took really long for some reason. Hope to at least get it on Monday


----------



## ol' dirty ewok

Mine was shipped out the 29th.. so i'm assuming you will get it on monday.


----------



## Leafs42084

got my package yesterday. Never had any Ashton VSG before, so looking forward to them after some rest. Noticed that instead of their usual balloons they use, they filled the boxes with styrofoam balls this time... and they included a water pillow too

do you guys have a set amount of time you guys normally rest your smokes? I'll usually have one soon after getting my package, then try to wait at least 6 months to try it again. What are your routines?


----------



## newbcub

Sometimes I am impatient and have to try my new arrivals. 
But usually after freezing I will give them a weeks rest for every day travelled.
(i.e) if it takes 8 days to arrive = 8 weeks rest. This is what works for me. some people will wait 6 months minimum after shipping.
Cheers and enjoy.



Leafs42084 said:


> got my package yesterday. Never had any Ashton VSG before, so looking forward to them after some rest. Noticed that instead of their usual balloons they use, they filled the boxes with styrofoam balls this time... and they included a water pillow too
> 
> do you guys have a set amount of time you guys normally rest your smokes? I'll usually have one soon after getting my package, then try to wait at least 6 months to try it again. What are your routines?


----------



## Leafs42084

newbcub said:


> Sometimes I am impatient and have to try my new arrivals.
> But usually after freezing I will give them a weeks rest for every day travelled.
> (i.e) if it takes 8 days to arrive = 8 weeks rest. This is what works for me. some people will wait 6 months minimum after shipping.
> Cheers and enjoy.


Its weird how Cubans and NC's age differently. I wish they would stamp dates on NC boxes just like Cubans. Sometimes I order a 5 pack of a new cigar, try smoking and think its crap... so it sits in my humidor, and I dont smoke it cause its not very good. Then like a year goes by, and when I decide to light it up, its absolutely amazing.

Lately, ive been really liking the Pinar del Rio Oscuro... but when I smoke them without rest, it tastes pretty bad.

I used to freeze all my cigars, but dont bother to really do it anymore. I know it seems a bit risky, but living in Toronto, it doesnt really get all that hot, the temperature in my humidor never exceeds 70 or 71... havent had any problems, and I havent frozen cigars in years. I have a bad feeling that im gonna have an infestation on my hands just because I wrote this lol


----------



## leatherman

Got my AC order and my CP order today, trouble free!! ordered both on the 9th.


----------



## smellyfeet

I was thinking about placing a single order for 2 boxes, but would that draw too much attention from Canada Customs (bulkiness or heaviness) to do an inspection or should i go with just a box and a sampler? :noidea:


----------



## Leafs42084

Does anyone feel like its been taking longer for orders to be shipped with CP? I feel like a while back, you would place an order Monday and it would be sent out Tuesday. Now I wait like about 3 days before the order is sent out.

Still had no problems though... the cheap shipping at CP makes it worth it to order some bargain smokes... like the Gran Habano Vintage 2002 which is really good for its price... but $30 shipping would destroy it. It would be more than half the cost of the bundle lol

I ordered on Nov 28th, it was sent out December 1st, but didnt leave Florida till December 4th... hoping to receive them any day now.

I guess its more stocking up on smokes now... the weather is making smoking a lot more unpleasant


----------



## GottaBeKD

The first order I placed took about 10 days to get here. No issues and they emailed me to confirm details before shipping it out which was nice.

As long as everything go through smoothly I am okay with a few extra days to get my stuff. I picked up a bundle of the Gran Habano Vintage 2002 with a free sample pack this past Friday. I am expecting that Dec 18/19 ish.


----------



## Khozar

Haha, it seems a few of us ordered the GHV 2002s from CP. Ordered mine on Nov 28, it shipped on December 1st and I got them yesterday (Dec 10th). Took a bit longer than usual, but I'm not planning on smoking them any time soon with this weather so resting them is no problem.

Smellyfeet, I ordered a box and a bundle of 20, no problems with custom so I would go ahead with the 2 boxes.


----------



## ol' dirty ewok

I also received my order of Gran Habano Vintage 2002 from CP yesterday (Dec 10). Shipped out on the 4th. No problems either with customs.

Gonna let these rest for a little before I flame on.


----------



## smellyfeet

Khozar said:


> Haha, it seems a few of us ordered the GHV 2002s from CP. Ordered mine on Nov 28, it shipped on December 1st and I got them yesterday (Dec 10th). Took a bit longer than usual, but I'm not planning on smoking them any time soon with this weather so resting them is no problem.
> 
> Smellyfeet, I ordered a box and a bundle of 20, no problems with custom so I would go ahead with the 2 boxes.


Khozar, thanks for the info.


----------



## francone13

Still waiting for my GHV 2002. Mine shipped on the 1st also. Hope they make it here :bawling:...now im getting worried


----------



## Vitulla

Shipped the 10th received today, phenomenal! Order from CP, 2 boxes of 10 passed no problems.

As for GHV 2002, I have quite a few and can help a few Canadians out!


----------



## GottaBeKD

Sweet. Means mine should show up tomorrow or the day after


----------



## z0diac

Leafs42084 said:


> I know it seems a bit risky, *but living in Toronto, it doesnt really get all that hot*, the temperature in my humidor never exceeds 70 or 71...


!!??

Maybe 70-71 with the air conditioning on. I'm 20 miles south of you (in Niagara) and can attest that it gets DAMN HOT here in the summer. 53C (~127F?) with the humidex 2 summers ago. High 40's (110-115F ?) last summer. Even if you don't factor in the high humidity we have, it still reaches mid to high 30's (95-105F) *every* summer. Maybe you live next to a hockey rink that is dumping it's ice outside on a daily basis and is lowering the temps in your immediate area 

Toronto temperature over the last year: Toronto Island Historical Temperature (Look at graph 4 graphs down)

Toronto temps from this past July: Toronto July Weather 2012 - AccuWeather Forecast for Ontario Canada

And here: Daily Data | Canada's National Climate Archive

A bunch of days that were up to almost 37. That's 98F. (and that's WITHOUT the humidex factored in of course)

I freeze every box that I get for 2-3 days in the freezer, to kill off any possible beetles/eggs/larva for those days when the a/c isn't on.


----------



## GottaBeKD

Got my order right on queue... CP has been good to me so far on 2 orders.


----------



## newbcub

Have to agree. C.P is the place for me for N.C's
Cheers



GottaBeKD said:


> Got my order right on queue... *CP has been good to me *so far on 2 orders.


----------



## francone13

Ordered from CP Shipped DEC 1st still nothing. I don't think they will make it to me. Not my first time ordering from CP. Other orders usually arrived within 10 days.


----------



## francone13

Dose any one know who I should contact to find out what happened with my package?


----------



## GottaBeKD

Where does the tracking site say it is?


----------



## Kruz

For what its worth I don't think you have anything to worry about. When was it shipped? You say you ordered it on the first but CP sometimes takes a while to ship.

Also because of how busy CP and Canada Post are right now (with Christmas) I have noticed a marked increase in how long shipments from the states have taken.

I had a couple packages shipped at the end of November take a full 2 to 3 weeks to get to me from the US to Alberta. I've ordered from CP probably 6 or 7 times now. Once it took a week, once it took 3 weeks (not even around Christmas) and the rest were all around 2 weeks.

CP is also really good about anwering emails or telephone calls so give them a shout.


----------



## francone13

Actually I ordered before Dec 1st. December 1st was the ship day. There is no tracking, all it says is "departed miami" like all the other times. Well hopefully it actually dose get here.


----------



## GottaBeKD

Does not really help much. Mine said that even After I got it...

You can try to call or email CP... they would know how to deal with this...


----------



## francone13

Yea thats what I meant. Tracking is useless. Ill wait a few more days maybe ill get lucky. Ill keep you guys posted on what happens.



GottaBeKD said:


> Does not really help much. Mine said that even After I got it...
> 
> You can try to call or email CP... they would know how to deal with this...


----------



## GottaBeKD

Good luck. Hope you get it soon


----------



## leatherman

Just got a box and a few singles from CP yesterday, took 7 days total including the weekend. CP is by far the best place to get NC's


----------



## newbcub

Another order in today. Just in time for Christmas..
Cheers


----------



## JG5000

Hey Guys,

Just placed an order for a dozen cigars with CP yeasterda, the prices are excellent and I couldn't resist. I picked first class mail to ship. What should be declared for the best sucess rate..no duties?

Thanks,

JG


----------



## GottaBeKD

It is against forum policies to talk about that kind of stuff. They will contact you and will advise you


----------



## Montecristo#4

Delivery from Miami to Canada is up to 3 weeks I have ordered some from CP they took about 2.5 weeks to receive. Great value if you dont mind waiting.


----------



## newbcub

I have had orders from them arrive in less than a week and up to 3 weeks. 
Great retailer.
Cheers



Montecristo#4 said:


> Delivery from Miami to Canada is up to 3 weeks I have ordered some from CP they took about 2.5 weeks to receive. Great value if you dont mind waiting.


----------



## francone13

Still haven't received my order from CP. It will be a month on Monday. I think they are goners. It would be nice to know if the package got lost or got stuck at costumes.


----------



## chevy699

Guys if i order a... Gift off of atlanticcigar will i get a crazy shipping at the door, or is the final cost on the site include all the shipping cost


----------



## SmoknTaz

chevy699 said:


> Guys if i order a... Gift off of atlanticcigar will i get a crazy shipping at the door, or is the final cost on the site include all the shipping cost


Haven't ordered from them in a while but $25 shipping used to be the norm for me and I'm on the west coast. Send them an email order for an exact amount.


----------



## RyanSK

Atlantic Cigar has no control over what customs may charge if that is what you are getting at. You may very well get hit with duty of $150 on a $75 order like I did with my first try, or you may get a nice customs agent who charges you nothing. Every order coming through has the possibility of getting hit though. If that's too much of a risk then you have to wait for a trip to the US and bring back a couple boxes using the 50 cigars per person exemption.


----------



## chevy699

Im in toronto and 18, if i order off
Of CP would I be even able to recieve the package? and also will i get hit with a duty fee??


----------



## CanAsianPiper

I've ordered from Cigarplace with no problems. Usual time takes about 2-3 weeks, as they take around 48-72 hours to ship your package

Question for those using Atlanticigar. Which shipping option do you use when they contact you? (i know not to leave details). For those who have ordered from them, they give you 3 options. I picked option 2. Whats the general consensous about which way to ship from Atlantic? All I'm looking for is "option 1" or "option 2" etc, not looking for etream detail.


----------



## gcbright

Is it hard to ship into Canada? Several years ago (about fifteen), I had a friend in Canada and another in Japan. Whenever I upgraded a system, I would end up sending one of them the old motherboard. It always seemed to take two weeks to get to my buddy in Canada, but it only took about three or four days for my stuff to make it to Japan. Is it because I was on the east coast of US shipping to the West Coast of Canada or does stuff just get delayed at the border or something? (Sorry, don't mean to be off topic, if someone would just PM me it would be greatly appreciated!)


----------



## RyanSK

After two orders with Atlantic I decided to try CP. Hopefully all goes well! The order started as a small self-made sampler with a few sizes of Alec Bradley American Classic and EP Carrillo New Wave Connecticut, but grew to include some Liga Undercrowns, Illusione in a variety of sizes and a couple Aging Room Small Batch M356 Prestos. If I like either of the AB or EPC they will be my go-to cheap smoke for the summer.


----------



## francone13

I always use option 1 and never an issue. Let us know how it goes via Option 2



CanAsianPiper said:


> I've ordered from Cigarplace with no problems. Usual time takes about 2-3 weeks, as they take around 48-72 hours to ship your package
> 
> Question for those using Atlanticigar. Which shipping option do you use when they contact you? (i know not to leave details). For those who have ordered from them, they give you 3 options. I picked option 2. Whats the general consensous about which way to ship from Atlantic? All I'm looking for is "option 1" or "option 2" etc, not looking for etream detail.


----------



## JG5000

Just received my order from cp, it took 5 days from the day it shipped to deliver Via USPS first class mail. Great experience..the info on this thread was very helpful.


----------



## RyanSK

CanAsianPiper said:


> I've ordered from Cigarplace with no problems. Usual time takes about 2-3 weeks, as they take around 48-72 hours to ship your package
> 
> Question for those using Atlanticigar. Which shipping option do you use when they contact you? (i know not to leave details). For those who have ordered from them, they give you 3 options. I picked option 2. Whats the general consensous about which way to ship from Atlantic? All I'm looking for is "option 1" or "option 2" etc, not looking for etream detail.


I used Option 2 on my first AC order and was hit with a large duty charge. My second order went Option 1 and arrived with no issues and no extra charges.


----------



## CanAsianPiper

Received my order from CP yesterday. Took about 3 weeks, and came here safe and sound. 

I was just notified my order with AC was just shipped today. I made my order, and confirmed shipping method with Matt last week, so I'm a bit disappointed that it took them a week to ship it out. (I'm thinking they had to wait for restock, as I got the last one on system, could have been an inventory error)


----------



## Kampaigner

francone13 said:


> I always use option 1 and never an issue.


Same here, Anytime it gets dinged I just send it back and get them to re ship and pay the shipping again.


----------



## francone13

Well I got some good news....took about 40 days but my cigars from CP made it without being dinged. Don't know what happened there with taking so long to arrive.


----------



## French1

Just placed my first order with CP... Here goes!


----------



## foothills86

I also just placed an order with CP nothing big, a sampler and some singles. Hopefully they make it here unscathed. Now its a waiting game...


----------



## RyanSK

My CP order just arrived, took about 8 business days which is quite good. Nice to see a water pillow in each bag as well. I definitely will order from them again.


----------



## CanAsianPiper

RyanSK said:


> I used Option 2 on my first AC order and was hit with a large duty charge. My second order went Option 1 and arrived with no issues and no extra charges.


I can't pm you for some reason. But can you msg me and let me know what you ordered and what customs charged you? I'm really worried now.


----------



## newbcub

I'm a big fan of C.P... great retailer.
But Wish they could get some different L.P stuff.
Cheers


----------



## RyanSK

CanAsianPiper said:


> I can't pm you for some reason. But can you msg me and let me know what you ordered and what customs charged you? I'm really worried now.


You should be able to PM after 10 posts, so one more and you can PM me. In the meantime I'll check my records and see what it cost exactly but off the top of my head I think duty was double the price of my order.


----------



## CanAsianPiper

Great, Thank you!!


----------



## CanAsianPiper

I'm still unable to pm with 13 posts. I guess an admin has to allow me now.


----------



## chevy699

just recieved my sampler pack order!!! mild and mellow 10 cigars from cigar place, took 2 weeks - i was surprised on it being at my house today as i thought the shipping would take longer, great looking cigars and no extra fee's.


----------



## newbcub

Always say it. C.P is awesome.!!
Come to think of it, I bought the M & M sampler from C.P last year and still have some resting..LOL.

Cheers.


----------



## ol' dirty ewok

newbcub said:


> I'm a big fan of C.P... great retailer.
> But Wish they could get some different L.P stuff.
> Cheers


Agree.. Lacking in the LP department lol! and hope they'll eventually get Herrera Esteli as well


----------



## French1

Just got my order from CP, placed on the 10th & shipped on the 11th. No surprise-fees either!!! :eyebrows:

Excellent packaging & shipping, everything arrived in great shape - I'll definitely use them again!


----------



## RyanSK

Glad your order made it through!


----------



## French1

Me too! I was leery as I'd never purchased online before... Was a small purchase - 17 sticks total. Next time I'll try for a box and see what happens!


----------



## elvisincanada

Placed an order for a box last week from CP. Shipped on the 15th arrived today in pristine condition. 
CP rules.


----------



## foothills86

Placed an order a week or so ago, arrived today.
Perfect shape, no taxes or duties. My go to company now.


----------



## newbcub

Congrats on the pick ups. It's a great feeling to have a bird land.!!:bounce:
Cheers.


----------



## ShawnBC

Attention to all my Canadian fellows:

I just read on the Cigar Place Facebook page that their international shipping prices are going up this Monday, January 27th. It is not the fault of Cigar Place, they received a notification from USPS that their international shipping charges are rising.

I asked them about it and they haven't yet determined what will be their new price to ship to Canada, but they said that USPS told them the price increase in percentage was double digit, so at least 10%+. We'll see on Monday!

So, they ask that if anyone wants something or was about to order, to do it now and they will take care to ship it before the new prices set in so you'll be able to benefit the usual shipping price from USPS. 

I'll let you guys know as soon as I have more info!


----------



## dapper6277

Anybody willing to chime in on a good online place to order from for a first timer?


----------



## leatherman

Cigarplace.biz or atlanticcigar.com. both are awesome!! CP's shipping was better but as of monday who knows!! But both have great selections and ship really fast.


----------



## ShawnBC

I second what Evan said. Never tried Atlantic but Cigar Place has always been good to me!


----------



## rynie27

Cp has been great for me, a big plus has always been the cheap shipping which is now increasing Atlantic has a great selection and service as well. Any of you newbies should be happy with either. Any Canadians here tried famous smoke or any other sites with success? Kind of sad we are limited to 2 sites.


----------



## CanAsianPiper

I've ordered from CheapHumidor. I ordered the Dominican Sampler, it was labeled properly, but not dutied. I just made another with them for the 4 cigars and free travel case that i'm still waiting for. 

Cigarplace-I've made maybe 3 orders, with #4 on the way. 

Atlanticcigar- I have made 1 order that was taxed.


----------



## JG5000

Cp has updated the shipping cost. Looks to be approx 5 bucks more for first class mail. On a side note, Oliva series v is the first NC I have found that is easily box worthy. Smoking one now...wow.


----------



## newbcub

Even with the increased shipping costs. C.P will still be my N.C choice.
Cheers.


----------



## morganti

So far I have placed 4 orders with AC, one was hit with tax. My 5th order is being put together now.


----------



## elvisincanada

Well shipping has gone up for CP. I ran a test for a box I ordered before the increase I would pay 20$ compared to 15$ I paid. An increase of 30% appox!! not significant in terms $ value and is sort of inline with the price increases announced here 
Stamps.com - 2013 Postage Rate Increase, New US Postal Rate Increase


----------



## Bunner

looking for a specific cigar, and seriouscigars.com has it. Anyone have experince? Do i need to tell them to ship discreetly?


----------



## CanAsianPiper

Just recieved my order from CP. It came in record time of exactly one week!! Out in the cold they go!


----------



## blackadam

I'd be much abliged if someone could pm me sugestions for CP labeling instructions on box sized orders


----------



## rynie27

just received another order of 20 sticks from AC in 4 days, untaxed. Seems there prices are slightly more expensive than cp but still a great retailer. Have received 3 orders from AC and 3 from Cp all untaxed, so you cant go wrong with either.


----------



## Leafs42084

Just checked CP... their shipping has gone up quite a bit. For a bundle of cigars, the shipping was around $15-16... but when I added another box, it jumped to $30+

Too bad, I really enjoyed their cheap shipping.


----------



## CanAsianPiper

Leafs42084 said:


> Just checked CP... their shipping has gone up quite a bit. For a bundle of cigars, the shipping was around $15-16... but when I added another box, it jumped to $30+
> 
> Too bad, I really enjoyed their cheap shipping.


to be quite honest. It is still worth the price considering what you'd pay for it here. I'd be willing to pay upwards of $50 in shipping for a box, still cheaper then here. Will a 30% increase in shipping really stop you from saving so much in the long run?? It won't stop me, thats for sure.


----------



## Kampaigner

I order from AC and CP. I'm a VIP at Atlantic and thats where almost all my orders come from. The only thing I order from CP are Diesels and Man o Wars. Both are great places to go.


----------



## rynie27

Kampaigner said:


> I order from AC and CP. I'm a VIP at Atlantic and thats where almost all my orders come from. The only thing I order from CP are Diesels and Man o Wars. Both are great places to go.


Is the VIP worth it? Im assuming shipping to canada is not free?


----------



## Bunner

Bunner said:


> looking for a specific cigar, and seriouscigars.com has it. Anyone have experince? Do i need to tell them to ship discreetly?


anyone??? help a brother out!


----------



## newbcub

Sorry Bro. I have never used them. Do they ship to Canada.??



Bunner said:


> anyone??? help a brother out!


----------



## Kampaigner

rynie27 said:


> Is the VIP worth it? Im assuming shipping to canada is not free?


Shipping is not free (too bad), I find it well worth the small investment.


----------



## justice123

Placed an order with Atlantic, Shipped today. Let everyone know how it goes.


----------



## justice123

Order came in 5 business days. With no unpleasant surprise's. The shipping is getting crazy though. But it's still way cheaper buying from AC or CP.


----------



## JG5000

justice123 said:


> Order came in 5 business days. With no unpleasant surprise's. The shipping is getting crazy though. But it's still way cheaper buying from AC or CP.


cheaper than AC or CP? Didn't your previous post say you ordered from Atlantic? Isn't that AC?

I have had 3 shipments from CP, all of them came in perfect.


----------



## Jay_Rich

Just ordered a box of 5 vegas maduro's and a bundle of Flor De Oliva's. Lets see how this goes!

Jay


----------



## rynie27

You definitely pay for AC's shipping but wow it's fast


----------



## GottaBeKD

Has anyone gotten cbid to deliver to a POBox or Hotel? I am planning on being in the US again some time in May and I want use my 50 cigar limit to bring back. It is either getting from a B&M or online from a cbid type site.


----------



## RyanSK

GottaBeKD said:


> Has anyone gotten cbid to deliver to a POBox or Hotel? I am planning on being in the US again some time in May and I want use my 50 cigar limit to bring back. It is either getting from a B&M or online from a cbid type site.


Not sure about CBID, but I know others have had success shipping to a hotel. Just let the hotel know ahead of time and see if they will hold the package for you. I'll probably go that route next time I am in the US as it's a good opportunity to gets sticks that AC or CP do not carry and B&Ms can be hit or miss.


----------



## GottaBeKD

Thanks Ryan...

I actually just found a pretty decent way to get this done. There is a service called Kinek (kinek.com). You sign up for it and you can ship to locations close to where you are going to be.

The cost is pretty decent as well... $3-$4 from what I can see. The only one which is more expensive is going to a location close to a boarder ($10) but you still have to legally declare and pay taxes on. Unless you are planning on crossing for more than 48 hours it does not save you much.

I will most likely use this service. Just need to find out if cbid will accept it.


----------



## Dazz

Not sure if someone has already mentioned this but Cigarplace.biz ship internationally, great range of cigars, accessories and good prices.

Cheers-

Dazz


----------



## Jay_Rich

Still waiting on mine from Cigarplace. Looks to be held up at the border. Shows Customs clearance processing complete since Tuesday......


----------



## Jay_Rich

Got my CP order no surprise! Great packaging, will order from again

Shipping on the box showed $18 yet they charged me $35 but for the service i wont complain


----------



## godfather

Would there be any reason for a shipment not clearing customs? Reason I ask is because some of these retailers state they assume no responsibility if your order is seized by customs. Which worries me.


----------



## JG5000

godfather said:


> Would there be any reason for a shipment not clearing customs? Reason I ask is because some of these retailers state they assume no responsibility if your order is seized by customs. Which worries me.


If the customs declaration matches the contents of the box there is no reason for the package not to clear. that being said, the seller has no control over customs. You may be hit with duty but many here including myself have had no issues.


----------



## T3Hunter

Just placed my first order with Atlantic. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Wanger

I also just placed my first order with Atlantic, went with option 1 and I'm really anxious to see what happens lol.

On another note, I got a Premium random Grab Bag from them. Can't wait to see what it came with.


----------



## Wanger

So my AC order just arrived bright and early this morning. Cigars were in perfect shape, packaged very well.

Order only took 7 days including the weekend, fast delivery imo! I'm really happy with AC and just ordered another batch of 5's and singles.

Oh and here is what I got in my grab bag. Tell me what you guys think.


----------



## JG5000

Wanger said:


> So my AC order just arrived bright and early this morning. Cigars were in perfect shape, packaged very well.
> 
> Order only took 7 days including the weekend, fast delivery imo! I'm really happy with AC and just ordered another batch of 5's and singles.
> 
> Oh and here is what I got in my grab bag. Tell me what you guys think.
> 
> View attachment 43508
> 
> 
> View attachment 43507


Looks like a solid selection. How much was it?


----------



## Wanger

Nice you can actually see the picture lol. Apparently I don't know how to upload files properly

It was $42 I believe.


----------



## JG5000

Wanger said:


> Nice you can actually see the picture lol. Apparently I don't know how to upload files properly
> 
> It was $42 I believe.


apparently you do! What's the first one on the left? 
I haven't tried Atlantic yet...maybe next order.


----------



## Wanger

The first one on the left is a "La Gloria Cubana"

No idea which series it is though.


----------



## goldenmunky

Thanks to this thread, I've ordered from AC last night. I bought a 5-pack of Flor De Las Antillas Toro to test the waters. I will update the thread once I receive them.


----------



## icesouldy

Thank God that I found this forum! Lovely! I am new here and to the cigar world. However, I found myself addicted to the flavour and relaxation that smoking cigars gives. I cannot find any local cigar shops that sell them at a reasonable price but thanks to this thread, I just placed an order at CP (express post). I should have asked what traditional methods that other member used in the past for shipping. Is express post a lot faster than priority? Please feel free to pm me and share!!! I will be placing another order at probably AC later. *Finger-crossed* Wish me LUCK!!! And thank you


----------



## Wanger

Yeah this forum is great. Would have never known about CP or AC if it wasn't for these guys.

I just got another order in from AC. Really loving their customer service and solid 5-7 day delivery times! 

Thinking about joining their VIP Buyers club, anyone from ON have any experience with it?


----------



## newbcub

It's been a while since I've ordered any N.C's.. But lately a lot of guys going
A.C over C.P.. Have the shipping rates changed..?. just curious
Cheers and enjoy those sticks.


----------



## Khozar

newbcub said:


> It's been a while since I've ordered any N.C's.. But lately a lot of guys going
> A.C over C.P.. Have the shipping rates changed..?. just curious
> Cheers and enjoy those sticks.


I find C.P. has cheaper shipping rates than A.C. But I've also found A.C. to be a day or 2 quicker in general.


----------



## Wanger

I think I read somewhere in this topic that CP recently increased their shipping rates by 5 or 6 dollars, but even then its still a bit cheaper than AC.

Personally I prefer AC because of their website interface/layout. Gonna try out CP on one of my next orders though.


----------



## T3Hunter

Just received my first ever order from AC. It was a bit delayed in transit as I forgot about the Easter long weekend, but otherwise would have been quick. Well packed and look great.


----------



## icesouldy

Pray for me 

I wonder if they deliver on weekend.



Express Mail International®


Customs Clearance


April 05, 2013, 10:44 am 


CANADA 


Proof of Delivery	






Processed Through Sort Facility


April 05, 2013, 10:44 am 


CANADA 







Processed Through Sort Facility


April 04, 2013, 6:58 am 


ISC MIAMI FL (USPS) 







Arrived at Sort Facility


April 04, 2013, 6:57 am 


ISC MIAMI FL (USPS) 







Processed through USPS Sort Facility


April 04, 2013, 5:35 am 


MIAMI, FL 33112 







Electronic Shipping Info Received


April 03, 2013 










Depart USPS Sort Facility


April 03, 2013 


WEST PALM BEACH, FL 33416 







Processed through USPS Sort Facility


April 03, 2013, 5:51 pm 


WEST PALM BEACH, FL 33416 







Shipment Accepted


April 03, 2013, 3:50 pm 


STUART, FL 34997


----------



## JG5000

icesouldy said:


> Pray for me
> 
> I wonder if they deliver on weekend.
> 
> Express Mail International®
> 
> Customs Clearance
> 
> April 05, 2013, 10:44 am
> 
> CANADA
> 
> Proof of Delivery
> 
> Processed Through Sort Facility
> 
> April 05, 2013, 10:44 am
> 
> CANADA
> 
> Processed Through Sort Facility
> 
> April 04, 2013, 6:58 am
> 
> ISC MIAMI FL (USPS)
> 
> Arrived at Sort Facility
> 
> April 04, 2013, 6:57 am
> 
> ISC MIAMI FL (USPS)
> 
> Processed through USPS Sort Facility
> 
> April 04, 2013, 5:35 am
> 
> MIAMI, FL 33112
> 
> Electronic Shipping Info Received
> 
> April 03, 2013
> 
> Depart USPS Sort Facility
> 
> April 03, 2013
> 
> WEST PALM BEACH, FL 33416
> 
> Processed through USPS Sort Facility
> 
> April 03, 2013, 5:51 pm
> 
> WEST PALM BEACH, FL 33416
> 
> Shipment Accepted
> 
> April 03, 2013, 3:50 pm
> 
> STUART, FL 34997


Mail doesn't deliver on weekends.


----------



## goldenmunky

Update:

Just received my 5x Flor de las Antillas from Atlantic Cigar. Excellent packaging, no damage on the cigars, and fast shipping! I will definitely order again through AC.


----------



## jazzboypro

I think my package got confiscated today !!!:bawling:


----------



## JG5000

jazzboypro said:


> I think my package got confiscated today !!!:bawling:


what makes you think that? I'm cr0ssing my fingers for you.


----------



## jazzboypro

JG5000 said:


> what makes you think that? I'm cr0ssing my fingers for you.


My last tracking message (yesterday afternoon) said that custom clearance is complete, today i should have get a message saying that it was delivered to the local post office. I did not get the message and the postman only delivered letters and flyers to my place today....it does not look good when i compare to my previous orders....maybe there was a delay of some kind and i'll get it in a day or two but i won't bet my life on it !!!


----------



## JG5000

jazzboypro said:


> My last tracking message (yesterday afternoon) said that custom clearance is complete, today i should have get a message saying that it was delivered to the local post office. I did not get the message and the postman only delivered letters and flyers to my place today....it does not look good when i compare to my previous orders....maybe there was a delay of some kind and i'll get it in a day or two but i won't bet my life on it !!!


I know its hard but try not to sweat it. give it a couple days, you're dealing with Canada Post and Canadian customs, they are not always swift.


----------



## Wanger

I know that feel bro


----------



## horseshoe

Ordered from AC last week on Sunday, package arrived this morning. I gambled on the "option #1 " scenario...which I usually don't have any worries doing with smaller orders, but this one was getting into the level where it would be hard to just lose the order to confiscation.

Ordered a couple of their grab bag samplers, one bronze and one silver, another gamble...Looks like some nice sticks in there at a glance.

I think if it shows customs clearance complete, you should be good to go. Guys I know that had a package seized said that the tracking stopped when it arrived for clearance for them...Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Khozar

I don't even look at the tracking information anymore. Just makes me nervous and worry for no reason. So far I haven't had any issues (cross fingers). I order, then one day it just shows up, I like it much better this way.


----------



## jazzboypro

Wanger said:


> I know that feel bro


Nice picture and thanks for your support, but guess what, my cigars got in today !!!! :amen:


----------



## horseshoe

Good stuff!


----------



## Wanger

Yayyyy, thats great to hear 

Enjoy the smokes!


----------



## jazzboypro

They will be in the humi for a few weeks/months and i'm in no hurry, i just hit the 250 cigars mark with these so i can afford to wait. Depending on the prices i will try to bring two boxes of cc's when i go to Cuba in a few months....it's been 2 years since i went there so i don't know about the pricing over there but i think the Cohiba are pretty expensive even in Cuba


----------



## icesouldy

Got the first order from CP today. Thanks to this forum  

Well Canada Post was a pain in the butt to deal with. First, the tracking number told me that the order was out for delivery on Monday but in fact it was not. I had someone at home the whole day but no one buzzed. Then it said failed delivery attempt but no delivery card was left. 
Tuesday, I got the delivery notice so i went to the post office and had them scan the card. They told me that the item was still in transit!!! Which means that it could still be on the vehicle. I was there at 6pm!!! How ineffective could the postman be!? I couldn't bother waiting there and hoped for the package so I went home. 
Finally, I was able to pick it up today. It arrived safely. However, I am not quite sure if that was worth the money for EMS. I ordered on 31 Mar. This time, I may try AC or just use the slowest shipping from CP. Anyway, I will enjoy the smoke tonight.


----------



## jazzboypro

Never had that much trouble with Canada Post so far. I always order from AC, it takes 7 to 10 days to receive my package, in my case it's always the same thing, when the package gets to New York it stays there for 2 to 3 days before getting to Canada. I use the USPS iphone app for the tracking.


----------



## Bunner

dont know about anyone else but lots of "trouble" recently.... 2 out of 5 toast and one nailed.


----------



## Cadillac

jazzboypro said:


> They will be in the humi for a few weeks/months and i'm in no hurry, i just hit the 250 cigars mark with these so i can afford to wait. Depending on the prices i will try to bring two boxes of cc's when i go to Cuba in a few months....it's been 2 years since i went there so i don't know about the pricing over there but i think the Cohiba are pretty expensive even in Cuba


Just an FYI here. Yes, prices have gone up in Cuba. Some by quite a bit including Cohiba. Look for older stock when you can. they will still carry the older price. The sun is free tho. :mrgreen:


----------



## rynie27

Bunner, what were you looking at for taxes/fees? I have yet to be hit with them so am just curious. I have ordered 7 or 8 times within the last year averaging 20 sticks per time.


----------



## rynie27

Also, just thought i would mention something. Canada post has changed how they are doing things, routes, electronic scanning etc and when something goes into customs it says something like "package has been sent for further review" its the same as before but they have revamped their systems and the wording is changed. No need to worry.


----------



## RJ-Harder

Purchased 11 sticks from Cigarplace. It took a week for the package to go from being accepted as a shipment to be processed at the sort facility. USPS seems to be in no rush. I guess my fears of getting the cigars before I had a chance to season my new humi are unfounded.


----------



## T3Hunter

rynie27 said:


> Bunner, what were you looking at for taxes/fees? I have yet to be hit with them so am just curious. I have ordered 7 or 8 times within the last year averaging 20 sticks per time.


When I've gotten hit with duty it was at about 200% for Alberta, so a $2 stick would cost an extra $4, or $6 total.


----------



## RJ-Harder

T3Hunter said:


> When I've gotten hit with duty it was at about 200% for Alberta, so a $2 stick would cost an extra $4, or $6 total.


I'm assuming this is only the pre-shipping price? Shipping was half the cost of my order just about. If I'm hit with anything it'll be an extra $60 or so I suppose.


----------



## icesouldy

Just placed my third order with CP just days ago. *fingercross*


----------



## T3Hunter

RJ-Harder said:


> I'm assuming this is only the pre-shipping price? Shipping was half the cost of my order just about. If I'm hit with anything it'll be an extra $60 or so I suppose.


Yes, it's based on the declared value of the goods.


----------



## Bunner

Just had a parcel with three. Sticks take 2 weeks to get through and one with 45 siezed.


----------



## clamhunter

I just received my latest 3 box order. The package was sealed with Canada Customs tape. They had opened and inspected the package but no duty was charged ! Is it Christmas ?


----------



## SmoknTaz

clamhunter said:


> I just received my latest 3 box order. The package was sealed with Canada Customs tape. They had opened and inspected the package but no duty was charged ! Is it Christmas ?


Count yourself lucky that the agent was too "busy" to do the paperwork! :thumb:


----------



## clamhunter

Three cheers for lazy government employees !


----------



## OrangeAstronaut

If I have a friend in the US who was planning on sending me some cigars as a gift, what should they declare on the package?


----------



## newbcub

I wish there were more like him..
Cheers



SmoknTaz said:


> Count yourself lucky that the agent was too "busy" to do the paperwork! :thumb:


----------



## clamhunter

OrangeAstronaut said:


> If I have a friend in the US who was planning on sending me some cigars as a gift, what should they declare on the package?


Obviously' honesty would be his goal. My "friend" is totally honest. He declares things as "hand made items".


----------



## jazzboypro

Ordered my Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve Toro Maduro last Thursday and i got them today !!! not too bad.


----------



## Transporter

Well I just read through this whole thread... As it's time to stock up on cigars for the nice weather.

Been smoking for a few years.. When I first started I had no idea our taxes were soo bad on cigars and would buy an occasional CC at Cdn retail prices.

Then I found out about the US based cigarmonthclub and have been a member there for over 2 years now. I know a lot of Americans knock clubs, but as a Canadian being new to NC's and receiving 5 sticks a month at 35$ all in, shipped friendly, that were worth 80$ to 120$ retail here. The club was a no brainer. Also you have access to their reorder service, in packs of 5 or boxes of 20. Again shipping is free and friendly. And I'm batting 38 for 40 with this club (always 5 packs). The two missing shipments must have been lost or stolen cause no letter from border services. And the club did re-credit me for lost shipments. To this day I retain my membership cause I think they select and have access to good sticks. You can check out ALL their past selections on their website. Hope that helps some newbies.

But thanks to this thread I placed orders at AC and CP early this week.

With AC the shipping is high so I upped my order to 15 sticks, mostly various sized Perdomo Lot 23's, a couple Ashton VSG's, a couple RP's edge and decade. The order was getting big enough especially with shipping that I went with option 3 to be safe.

Then with CP I ordered 4 high-end sticks, 2 Padron Family reserve 85's and a couple other CA top 2012's. Traditional style shipping.

Then I also placed 2 separate orders through cigarmonthclub, to keep things small. A 5 pack of Perdomo 10th anniversary Maduros and a 5 pack of Alec Bradley Maxx Brazils. Both were about 38$ each with free and friendly shipping.

I will update as my orders come in. 

Long ashes to you all!

Regards


The Transporter


----------



## RJ-Harder

Transporter said:


> Well I just read through this whole thread... As it's time to stock up on cigars for the nice weather.
> 
> Been smoking for a few years.. When I first started I had no idea our taxes were soo bad on cigars and would buy an occasional CC at Cdn retail prices.
> 
> Then I found out about the US based cigarmonthclub and have been a member there for over 2 years now. I know a lot of Americans knock clubs, but as a Canadian being new to NC's and receiving 5 sticks a month at 35$ all in, shipped friendly, that were worth 80$ to 120$ retail here. The club was a no brainer. Also you have access to their reorder service, in packs of 5 or boxes of 20. Again shipping is free and friendly. And I'm batting 38 for 40 with this club (always 5 packs). The two missing shipments must have been lost or stolen cause no letter from border services. And the club did re-credit me for lost shipments. To this day I retain my membership cause I think they select and have access to good sticks. You can check out ALL their past selections on their website. Hope that helps some newbies.
> 
> But thanks to this thread I placed orders at AC and CP early this week.
> 
> With AC the shipping is high so I upped my order to 15 sticks, mostly various sized Perdomo Lot 23's, a couple Ashton VSG's, a couple RP's edge and decade. The order was getting big enough especially with shipping that I went with option 3 to be safe.
> 
> Then with CP I ordered 4 high-end sticks, 2 Padron Family reserve 85's and a couple other CA top 2012's. Traditional style shipping.
> 
> Then I also placed 2 separate orders through cigarmonthclub, to keep things small. A 5 pack of Perdomo 10th anniversary Maduros and a 5 pack of Alec Bradley Maxx Brazils. Both were about 38$ each with free and friendly shipping.
> 
> I will update as my orders come in.
> 
> Long ashes to you all!
> 
> Regards
> 
> The Transporter


I'm intrigued by this cigar club. I'd love to have 5 new cigars to try every month. That's about how much I'd like to smoke anyway...and the price is right. The fact that they credited your lost shipments is very reassuring.

However, I live in Saskatoon and I do not smoke indoors...so smoking in the months of November to March is simply not an option (-30 kind of takes the relaxation out of a smoke). Is it possible to stop shipments/payments during the winter months and then start up again in the spring?


----------



## Transporter

RJ-Harder said:


> I'm intrigued by this cigar club. I'd love to have 5 new cigars to try every month. That's about how much I'd like to smoke anyway...and the price is right. The fact that they credited your lost shipments is very reassuring.
> 
> However, I live in Saskatoon and I do not smoke indoors...so smoking in the months of November to March is simply not an option (-30 kind of takes the relaxation out of a smoke). Is it possible to stop shipments/payments during the winter months and then start up again in the spring?


I think you can pre-pay month by month, or even have an every other month open-ended membership.

I can't post actual links yet but the website is worldwideweb cigarmonthclub dot com

You could certainly check their FAQ or call them, they've always been friendly on the phone.

Hope that helps.


----------



## RJ-Harder

Transporter said:


> I think you can pre-pay month by month, or even have an every other month open-ended membership.
> 
> I can't post actual links yet but the website is worldwideweb cigarmonthclub dot com
> 
> You could certainly check their FAQ or call them, they've always been friendly on the phone.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Ya I'll probably give them call right away once I get access to my phone. I went through the checkout process and it was going to be $90 for 3 months all in, and I put my home address in SK in there. How come you are charged the extra $5 each month?


----------



## RJ-Harder

Sorry for the double post...looks like my edit button is gone. I didn't realize you had to edit a post within a certain time frame.

Anyway...just got off the phone with cigarmonthclub...and I'm totally smitten. They said they have very good success with 5 packs, and any shipments that don't show up would result in a credit. I'm looking at their past selections and I'm having to wipe the drool off my keyboard. He also told me the charge for international shipping is 8 or 9 dollars, so with the exchange rate that would be why it ends up at $35 instead of $30. Also I should mention they seem to have very friendly customer service.

Anyone else have experience in Canada with cigar of the month club?


----------



## Transporter

RJ-Harder said:


> Sorry for the double post...looks like my edit button is gone. I didn't realize you had to edit a post within a certain time frame.
> 
> Anyway...just got off the phone with cigarmonthclub...and I'm totally smitten. They said they have very good success with 5 packs, and any shipments that don't show up would result in a credit. *I'm looking at their past selections and I'm having to wipe the drool off my keyboard. *He also told me the charge for international shipping is 8 or 9 dollars, so with the exchange rate that would be why it ends up at $35 instead of $30. Also I should mention they seem to have very friendly customer service.
> 
> Anyone else have experience in Canada with cigar of the month club?




I know eh... It's pretty rare a cigar from them doesn't make it past the first third. Even when a decent made cigar doesn't match my taste buds, I still take it to the 2nd third. The first time I drank guiness or red wine, they didn't match my tastebuds either. I find I've learned a tonne in 2 years in that club and gained good experience. I defineatley learned my preference is Nicaraguan stogies even over CC's.


----------



## OrangeAstronaut

I'm just waiting on my order from cigarplace to arrive, it shipped out last week but I'm not sure when it will arrive with customs and everything.

I do have to say the customer service at cigarplace was excellent. I had some issues with my credit card purchases not displaying and they were courteous and helpful the whole time. Everything went smoothly once I was able to verify the card, and now I'll just have to wait and see what the cigars are like when they arrive!


----------



## RJ-Harder

Just to follow through on my earlier post...my cigarplace order finally arrived. Took 3 weeks (and I think it could have been shorter...took 5 days for the package to be "processed" by the sending post office), but I got them safe and sound.


----------



## narc780

CanAsianPiper said:


> to be quite honest. It is still worth the price considering what you'd pay for it here. I'd be willing to pay upwards of $50 in shipping for a box, still cheaper then here. Will a 30% increase in shipping really stop you from saving so much in the long run?? It won't stop me, thats for sure.


I think even with the increase CP is the best priced around. When they increased the rate, I simply started making bigger orders that would last me longer so you're only paying a few dollars more per bigger order but not paying as much if you do many smaller order over the year. I sometimes have to wait almost 2 weeks to get mine from CP but I'm usually not in a rush and don't mind taking breaks from smoking. I'm sure I'll try AC one day but I'd rather throw that extra $10 into another cigar or 2 to sample. CP would probably get even more business from me if they didn't run out of stock as often as they do.


----------



## SmokeLeader

Dont know which to enjoy after my delicious dinner... hmmm


----------



## horseshoe

Ordered from CigarBid last week, as I was going across the border for a couple days anyway. I just had them send it to one of the Parcel services in Pembina and picked it up from there. 

I know, not really about a company delivering to Canada, but if anyone else is going down, it's a decent option.

Got some pretty smoking deals of Cbid, and then it only cost $5 to use the parcel service, so I came out way ahead.

Cbid shipped quick, and pretty cheap. On a $200 order, shipping only cost me about $8.00, so with the fee for the parcel service, total shipping was only $13.

A word of warning though, it looked like UPS used the package to play a game in the world cup, and it wasn't packed very well. One stick was pretty banged up on the foot...


----------



## vink

Any people noticed any slow up for they orders recently? Bought some stuff from a botl who's a 15 hours drive from Montreal and did not receive anything yet it's been like 14 days!!! It usually takes like 5 days. Kind of scared it got cut in customs. Does it usually takes time before they send it to you with the bill? Worst then that maybe there's a freaking postman smoking my cigars right now!!! we always use first class mail international.


----------



## Benthe8track

horseshoe said:


> Ordered from CigarBid last week, as I was going across the border for a couple days anyway. I just had them send it to one of the Parcel services in Pembina and picked it up from there.
> 
> I know, not really about a company delivering to Canada, but if anyone else is going down, it's a decent option.
> 
> Got some pretty smoking deals of Cbid, and then it only cost $5 to use the parcel service, so I came out way ahead.
> 
> Cbid shipped quick, and pretty cheap. On a $200 order, shipping only cost me about $8.00, so with the fee for the parcel service, total shipping was only $13.
> 
> A word of warning though, it looked like UPS used the package to play a game in the world cup, and it wasn't packed very well. One stick was pretty banged up on the foot...


That's a good idea! I used to ship a lot of stuff to pembina parcel but I think it would only be advantagous for cigars if you were going to spend some time there. I'm in Calgary more often than not now and they don't really have as many options as ND for that unfortunitly.


----------



## DblStacker

I'm planning on ordering from CP but what do I write in the "special instructions box"? Thanks.


----------



## zabhatton

Anyone know what time of year the customs people up here get real strict and annoying. I read somewhere that during the summers they hire students who are extra ambitious. I'm planning on making a purchase but my retailer no longer offers discreet shipping so I'm worried that it will get hit with taxes that I can't afford. Especially since this purchase will be an expensive one(for me)

Thanks folks


----------



## clamhunter

I don't think anybody really knows for sure.

I would, however, be looking for a more Canadian-friendly supplier. I just ordered 6 boxes from 2 different places and am certainly hoping my good luck continues.


----------



## zabhatton

yah so far ive had NO problems except with shitty backstabbing money hungry UPShit and other courier services and their 'brokerage' fees, I just hope my luck holds out


----------



## unscarred25

I haven't seen many recent mentions about Lynn Cigars so I thought I'd post a quick reply about them. I placed an order for a 5 pack of Gurkha Legends, 2 of the CAO MX2s and a bundle of cheap sticks on Lynn Cigars on June 14. It took about 2 - 3 business days for them to ship it out and I received the package on June 28th. The USPS and Canada Post tracking system is next to useless so don't rely on them too much. The cigars arrived very nicely packaged with no problems at all. Very impressed with their service and highly recommend their site. Thinking of trying either CP or AC for my next purchase :dance:


----------



## clamhunter

Larry at Lynn cigars has been great. I order from him 2 or 3 times a month.

Although his product line is not as extensive as some other sites his prices tend to be lower and the service excellent.


----------



## Gladiator4

shipping went smoothly for my first ever order, shipped Tuesday and arrived Friday.
Time to order another round


----------



## JG5000

clamhunter said:


> Larry at Lynn cigars has been great. I order from him 2 or 3 times a month.
> 
> Although his product line is not as extensive as some other sites his prices tend to be lower and the service excellent.


What are the shipping costs like?


----------



## clamhunter

He charges ACTUAL postage cost-no markup. I usually order 3 boxes at a time and shipping is usually around $27.


----------



## ryanryan

morganti said:


> The first cross border order I placed was dinged with $2378.19 in taxes. The estimated value of the contents was deemed by customs to be worth $100. I disputed the charges for obvious reasons and after a reassessment the total I had to pay was $44 - it was a mistake on the part of CBSA. You can always dispute high tax rates if you chose.


My first order came in today and it had a charge of $1058.61..... I called to CBSA to see the proper amount and the process for a reassessment. He said it takes 4-6 weeksshocked, and that the proper amount would be $195shocked::shocked. My order was for 21 cigars(a couple samplers plus a couple singles) with a subtotal of $95 before shipping.

For Ontario, the pricing goes as follows:
Total + 67%(excise tax), new total + HST, new total + 57%(Ontario tax for tobacco). WOW was all I could say.....!!

I'm absolutely lost and don't know what to do other than sending it back to CP and reshipping under another label(first one was truthful). They don't offer refunds on international orders. Went from being very excited because of watching the tracking and seeing that my cigars would be here well in advance of my cottage trip in a couple of weeks, to being very disappointed because of this mess.


----------



## zabhatton

Do packages that are correctly valued and labelled always get hit or what is the percentage like 70-30, 50-50, 40-60. I'm a probability man and very anxious of not knowing the number :frusty: :faint2: :frusty:


----------



## Benthe8track

That sucks I had a box of correctly labeled cubans and a box of NCs from the states come in no problem. And every CP discrete order I've had has been fine as well.


----------



## newbcub

Haven't ordered N.C's in a long time, But never had any issues with C.P
Cheers


----------



## Cadillac

zabhatton said:


> Anyone know what time of year the customs people up here get real strict and annoying. I read somewhere that during the summers they hire students who are extra ambitious. I'm planning on making a purchase but my retailer no longer offers discreet shipping so I'm worried that it will get hit with taxes that I can't afford. Especially since this purchase will be an expensive one(for me)
> 
> Thanks folks


As a general rule I almost never NEVER place any orders between end of June, and beginning of September. In the years of enjoying this hobby of ours - I have never experienced any "difficulties" whatsoever.


----------



## Gladiator4

Thanks for the wisdom Chris, so essentially build up for the summer months to enjoy


----------



## Gladiator4

July 30, 2013 10:07:00 CUSTOMS CLEARANCE PROCESSING COMPLETE

will it make it in time for vacation?!?!

fingers are crossed


----------



## zabhatton

2013/08/05	18:19 International item released from Customs for processing by Canada Post 
2013/07/30	18:32	MISSISSAUGA	International item released from Customs for processing by Canada Post 
18:27	MISSISSAUGA	Item has arrived in Canada and was sent for further processing.

WTF!?!!?!?!?


----------



## zabhatton

300 in duties, are there duties if i return the items to u.s or hong kong?


----------



## Benthe8track

This was with CP? You just have to refuse it and they will send it back, you can get them to ship them again.


----------



## zabhatton

No not cp - NEVER had a problem with CP and they're my most frequent vendors, I don't want to put the forum at risk or anything so I'm not going to mention vendor or shipping policy I just have a general customs questions if any experienced BOLT wants to pm and help


----------



## doublej129

Hey guys, I wanted to know if AC and CP are the only ones who ship to Canada without Canadian taxes?


----------



## zabhatton

cigarking too and a couple others listed somewhere on this thread


----------



## doublej129

zabhatton said:


> cigarking too and a couple others listed somewhere on this thread


Didnt know about cigarking
Thx


----------



## Gladiator4

has anyone made any large orders recently?
Or do we keep them relatively small?

reason being is I have keeping smaller, but looking to increase the size to save on shipping


----------



## clamhunter

My orders have been coming through fine all summer.

In fact, I have 2 orders of 3 boxes each on the way.


----------



## Bunner

ooooh 3 boxes. I think that's pushing it! I normally keep them small around 25-35 cigars. Had 45 get nailed and once a box of churchills get nailed as well. maybe it has to do with the weight of the tobacco?


----------



## Kampaigner

I've ordered from Cigarking without issues. I just find their prices a little high.


----------



## Teejrocks

Well 112 pages read, now I need to save some bucks and pick a vendor.

Thanks to everyone who has contributed to this thread, there is quite a bit of great info here! Although it does seem that there see fast less posts in the last year or so. I will have to dig out the bands from the last cigars that I bought locally, I'm sure I can get some my father's for less than $25 a stick.


----------



## elvisincanada

Just got a new shipment of Rocky Patels from for CP. Shipped on 9th and arrived today in Toronto without a hitch.


----------



## BlastFusion1

Hey folks, if you have specific questions about Cigar Place shipping policies to Canada, just let me know. I'm happy to help where I can or pass you along to our International Shipping Specialist.


----------



## breitling

Tried to order from CP and see what shipping was but every time I try and checkout it empties out my shopping cart and I have to re add my order... am I doing something wrong? Maybe I am at the wrong CP and they don't ship to Canada?


----------



## elvisincanada

breitling said:


> Tried to order from CP and see what shipping was but every time I try and checkout it empties out my shopping cart and I have to re add my order... am I doing something wrong? Maybe I am at the wrong CP and they don't ship to Canada?


I had similar problems when I placed my order. if you clear the cache in your browser it works fine. Worse case you can always order by phone


----------



## breitling

Cool - that worked!


----------



## MountainOryx

Hi, I am looking to get some informations about the description and value I should declare on my orders, any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## BlastFusion1

Hey all,

We definitely ship to Canada. Since installing a new firewall and beefing up security on our site, many customers are encountering this issue. We've found that deleting your cookies, clearing your browser cache and restarting your system usually fixes the issues. If you are still having problems please either e-mail us using the Contact Us form on the site or call me at 800-913-0433 and I'll be more than happy to take your order by phone.



breitling said:


> Tried to order from CP and see what shipping was but every time I try and checkout it empties out my shopping cart and I have to re add my order... am I doing something wrong? Maybe I am at the wrong CP and they don't ship to Canada?


----------



## DblStacker

I have had good experience with CP. Do u guys have any sampler recommendations? I enjoy a creamy full bodied cigar. As I'm still new to smoking, I'd like to venture towards to new cigars. Thanks.


----------



## MountainOryx

Hi, I received my first 2 orders from CP and so far I am very impressed with the great service and the good packaging. I have already ordered more cigars and I can't wait to add them to my collection !! Thank you guys for your help.


----------



## Gladiator4

MountainOryx said:


> Hi, I received my first 2 orders from CP and so far I am very impressed with the great service and the good packaging. I have already ordered more cigars and I can't wait to add them to my collection !! Thank you guys for your help.


Agreed, the packing is great, one of the best options for us imo

What did you end up getting (received and new orders)

Just got a couple bundles as well, great deals coming through them right now


----------



## breitling

I got my CP order a few days ago - Some Padron 1926 Maduro and Oliva V, and some other stuff. I will probably have to place another order soon!


----------



## MountainOryx

For my part I received some Flor De Las Antillas, Oliva V, Tatuaje, El Baton, Aging Room, and many more simples to try. I am having a hard time because there is suddenly so much brands that I can choose from. I used to be limited to what I could find around me, but now I can order cigars that I couldn't find anywhere at a very good price. So far I have 2 more orders coming and I can't wait to order more. Now the problem is not finding something interesting to order, but the money to buy all I want !!


----------



## BlastFusion1

Glad we can be of service folks. If there is anything else I can do please let me know!


----------



## Teejrocks

Just received my first order from CP, packed to survive the most careless of postal workers and a water pillow was included in the bag of singles. Now my new humi looks a little better with a selection of CAO, Rocky Patel, Don Pepin, Quorum, & F.D. Olivia. All sticks were under $5 and are sure to be better than the cheapo no name Dominicans I payed almost $6 a stick for locally. To age or sample? That is the question...


----------



## stockholm_syndrome

I have been lurking this board for a long time and I am hoping someone can answer a question for. I am looking to place an order with one of the threads more popular sites and I am just wondering if the friendly option is turned on by default? Do I need to call and specify or just add it in the special instructions box? I read the whole thread maybe 2 years ago and I cant remember the answer.


----------



## BlastFusion1

Sample. Sample. Store... I'm not a big fan of aging in general. I believe strongly in smoking my best cigars every day because tomorrow is not promised. 

I'm glad to hear that you liked our packaging and that your cigars reached you well. Is there anything else we can do to assist you? 

Jessica 
Cigar Ninja
Cigar Place


----------



## BadBeerBreath

Hey guys, new to the forum and just want to say thanks for all the good tips on ordering. So far I've ordered a sampler pack from both Atlantic and Cigar Place as a couple test runs. Both were a success and I will order much more thanks to you all.

I am in a bit of a bind though and looking for a little advice. The other day I ordered a box of CAO L'Annversaire robusto's to be shipped to a border receiving outfit. I have a wine cooler there ready for pickup as well that I ordered and was planning on grabbing them both after a weekend in Montana. As it turns out, plans have changed and I'm unable to spend any time down there and I'm not sure when I can in the near future now. I do want to get that cooler and I don't want to have a nice box of Robustos sitting in a warehouse for who knows how long. 

So my plan now is to just run down there this week sometime, grab both and head back. Now I know it's pretty impossible to avoid paying tax and duty on the cooler as it's pretty obvious it'll be sitting in the back plus I don't mind paying what probably wont be a helluva lot extra on it anyway. It's the darn sticks that I'm freaked out about paying extra on. I'm a pretty lousy liar, and I can't remember the last time I crossed back over and they didn't ask if I had booze or tobacco on board. I've only ever brought back what I've been exempt on and never more, but I've read some pretty nasty horror stories about 3, 4, or 5X the value paid in duties on anything over. So what do you think...just bite the bullet, hope for the best and pay whatever I get dinged with and chalk it up to a bad experience? Anyone have experience paying the full tax and duty on a box lately? How much can I expect to pay? Thanks guys in advance.


----------



## stockholm_syndrome

Why not just rewrap the box and mail it to your home address? Avoid the border issues all together.

Sorry in reply to BadBeerBreath


----------



## BadBeerBreath

^ Yeah...after relaxing, and taking some deep breaths, that's the idea I came up with too. 

I suppose there's still a chance of duties on it, but yeah, that's probably what I'll do.


----------



## momo439

Quick questions to the veterans out there. I'm new to all this and it seam pretty obvious from which outfits it's best to order from. I was just wondering if this time of the year is good to do so? I was told that summer is pretty bad but the Holiday's was better because of the high influx of parcel dilutes the risk. Your thoughts out there?


----------



## clamhunter

I order 2 to 3 times a month all year round , mostly full boxes.

I've never had any problems. I see no point in worrying about timing-if I get nailed I get nailed. I'm certainly far enough ahead financially to take more than a few hits and still be ahead.


----------



## momo439

Thanks Clamhunter... I wish I could have this kind of financial liberty; if we all did, this thread would be non existent


----------



## Synns

I ordered some stuff from Atlantic, its not the first time I did but today something unusual happened. When I enter my tracking number it says ''Item was released by Customs and is now with Canada Post for processing''. It is the first time since I ordered from AC that Canada Post tell me my package had been into customs. 
Does any BOTL here seen this before? Does it mean that I will have some fees?
I hear Canadian Customs busted some big quantity of opium hidden in soap bar... so I guess they will be more active looking what passing through their hand.


----------



## BadBeerBreath

Synns said:


> I ordered some stuff from Atlantic, its not the first time I did but today something unusual happened. When I enter my tracking number it says ''Item was released by Customs and is now with Canada Post for processing''. It is the first time since I ordered from AC that Canada Post tell me my package had been into customs.
> Does any BOTL here seen this before? Does it mean that I will have some fees?
> I hear Canadian Customs busted some big quantity of opium hidden in soap bar... so I guess they will be more active looking what passing through their hand.


I've seen it with my orders but they arrived just fine without any extra fees.


----------



## BlastFusion1

Synns said:


> I ordered some stuff from Atlantic, its not the first time I did but today something unusual happened. When I enter my tracking number it says ''Item was released by Customs and is now with Canada Post for processing''. It is the first time since I ordered from AC that Canada Post tell me my package had been into customs.
> Does any BOTL here seen this before? Does it mean that I will have some fees?


Generally speaking, probably not. I'm not sure how Atlantic ships but the USPS recently upgraded their systems and now offer more detailed tracking on First Class Mail International Packages to I believe 14 countries, Canada included. This means that while you still won't likely get a scan at every turn, your package will include more detailed package tracking beyond the US borders.


----------



## dmacleod28

does CP deliver to the uk and are they a friendly service 

also any idea on shipping costs to uk if they do


----------



## BlastFusion1

dmacleod28 said:


> does CP deliver to the uk and are they a friendly service
> 
> also any idea on shipping costs to uk if they do


Hello... Yes, we do. Yes, we are and shipping quotes will vary based upon items ordered, destination and mail class chosen. USPS calculates shipping based on weight of package, mail class and destination country. To calculate shipping costs with us, simply add items to your shopping cart and use our Shipping Calculator to receive your estimated shipping costs.


----------



## narc780

Teejrocks said:


> Just received my first order from CP, packed to survive the most careless of postal workers and a water pillow was included in the bag of singles. Now my new humi looks a little better with a selection of CAO, Rocky Patel, Don Pepin, Quorum, & F.D. Olivia. All sticks were under $5 and are sure to be better than the cheapo no name Dominicans I payed almost $6 a stick for locally. To age or sample? That is the question...


They just rock, I've been ordering from them for about 3 or so years. I wouldn't even smoke cigars if I had to pay my local prices. Just to give you an example, they have bundles of Quorum robustos for about $26 for 20, a cigar I found very average but at my local shop they are $10 a STICK. One of my favorites, Rocky Patel Sun Growns average out to around $5-$6 with CP, local store wants $25 a stick....lol. I also have people buy me cigars abroad when they travel but CP is my go to staple.


----------



## BlastFusion1

narc780 said:


> They just rock, I've been ordering from them for about 3 or so years. I wouldn't even smoke cigars if I had to pay my local prices. Just to give you an example, they have bundles of Quorum robustos for about $26 for 20, a cigar I found very average but at my local shop they are $10 a STICK. One of my favorites, Rocky Patel Sun Growns average out to around $5-$6 with CP, local store wants $25 a stick....lol. I also have people buy me cigars abroad when they travel but CP is my go to staple.


Just in case you weren't aware, we will even ship cigars to your people when they are traveling here stateside...


----------



## narc780

BlastFusion1 said:


> Just in case you weren't aware, we will even ship cigars to your people when they are traveling here stateside...


Oh I've definitely thought of doing that before but is it common to have something shipped to a hotel or something? The time frame is always a little risky for me.


----------



## BadBeerBreath

narc780 said:


> Oh I've definitely thought of doing that before but is it common to have something shipped to a hotel or something? The time frame is always a little risky for me.


I did that a couple weeks ago. My wife went away with some girlfriends for a weekend of shopping in Seattle. I just phoned the hotel where they were going to stay to confirm they'd receive packages on behalf of guests. They confirmed so I went ahead and ordered a couple boxes from two different vendors and timed it so they'd arrive in time. Both boxes arrived safe and sound the day they got there.

Saved some shipping $$ and a little stress knowing there'd be no chance of duties. Worked out perfect!


----------



## BlastFusion1

With the variety of shipping options available to us, we are able to deliver cigars to hotels on tight timelines all the time. If you know what hotel or address they will be at, with a few days notice we can almost always get them there either on the day they arrive, in the middle of their trip or even a few days before if needed without even having to use an expedited shipping option.

I usually recommend calling us as soon as you know when and where they will be. At Cigar Place, we'll even take your order and hold it for a few weeks if needed to time your delivery properly as long as your order is paid for.

We have an entire shelf reserved for just these types of orders. Some customers even add a few boxes over the span of a few weeks either as we have specials, as items come back into stock or as they realize more friends will be going.



narc780 said:


> Oh I've definitely thought of doing that before but is it common to have something shipped to a hotel or something? The time frame is always a little risky for me.


----------



## justice123

Does anyone know if AC or Cigar Place price match? I have found the same cigar brand at AC for $20 cheaper per box than at CP. But right now AC is out. So I was just wondering if anyone had any experience with price matching?


----------



## BadBeerBreath

justice123 said:


> Does anyone know if AC or Cigar Place price match? I have found the same cigar brand at AC for $20 cheaper per box than at CP. But right now AC is out. So I was just wondering if anyone had any experience with price matching?


Pretty sure I read in here that they will match prices.

CigarPlace states on their web site...."We attempt to match the best prices we can find online."

I guess that's not necessarily stating they they'll match the best price YOU can find online lol. I'd imagine they would though.


----------



## DanTheSmoker

Just put my first order with CP. Let's see how it goes. I will update once it arrives. Its a small order because I want to test the waters. I might try AC but their shipping cost is a bit rich for my blood.


----------



## BlastFusion1

justice123 said:


> Does anyone know if AC or Cigar Place price match? I have found the same cigar brand at AC for $20 cheaper per box than at CP. But right now AC is out. So I was just wondering if anyone had any experience with price matching?


I will always try my best to match our competitor's pricing whenever possible. For me to do so, we start with the following:

1. The price must be visible/advertised on their website.
2. The product must be in stock and available for shipment.
3. We compare comparable shipping options. - Although, their shipping may be "free" it is often slower than the options we offer. For international orders, if you'd be having the order shipped internationally, we'd have to verify the shipping methods and costs they use.

Some situations like Close-Out sales, crazy deeply discounted items and such I can't often match but I will always try. Also, we may have promotional codes that will bring down the cost of that box considerably.

Which cigars were you looking for?


----------



## BlastFusion1

BadBeerBreath said:


> Pretty sure I read in here that they will match prices.
> 
> CigarPlace states on their web site...."We attempt to match the best prices we can find online."
> 
> I guess that's not necessarily stating they they'll match the best price YOU can find online lol. I'd imagine they would though.


We are pretty aggressive in our searches to be the best prices possible. If I can match someone else's pricing, I certainly will. I can't always do it but when we can, we will. See earlier post for more details.


----------



## DanTheSmoker

Just got my order in from CP. shipped Dec. 5 in afternoon. Arrived at my house in Toronto this morning. All was well. Just a small order to test it out.


----------



## DanTheSmoker

5 business days total shipping. Cant really beat that


----------



## cns187

DanTheSmoker said:


> 5 business days total shipping. Cant really beat that


What was the total shipping for your order? Around $8?


----------



## DanTheSmoker

About 10 bucks. Cheapest method


----------



## BadBeerBreath

Gotta say, CigarPlace is the best. VERY discreet packaging. Good prices, willing to price match if not, and relatively cheap shipping to us in Canada. They don't waste time shipping either. 

The other day I made an order and somehow forgot to apply the promo code. I emailed someone there (David), explained my stupidity, and was told not to worry, credit would be applied to my card.

CigarPlace is my go to online supplier.


----------



## smellyfeet

I placed my order of a box and 2 samplers last month, the package was delivered in 6 days without a hitch. I check AC site occasionally, for some of their boxes they have listed that you have to email for the price, anyone knows why?


----------



## bigimp77

Can you message me? I have a few questions about everything. Looking to order but not sure on a couple things…. sounds like you know quite a bit about it….


----------



## bigimp77

Sorry,

Just wondering how everyone that imports to Canada from the US declares their packages?


----------



## momo439

bigimp77 said:


> Sorry,
> 
> Just wondering how everyone that imports to Canada from the US declares their packages?


Welcome aboard Bigimp77. Considering the sensitive nature of the answers to your question, it should, even must, be answered by PM, rights that you unfortunately don't have yet. As a starting point, what I can tell you is that Cigar Place and Atlantic Cigars are quite experienced into delivering to Canada and an e-mail or a phone call to either will provide a lot of info.

Hope this help, good luck


----------



## momo439

My research and inquiries for retailers willing to ship to Canada surfaced a new one; Smoke Inn. One little drawback is that they ask to phone in the orders since their web site is set up for US only. PM me if you would like more details or my contact's name and particulars.


----------



## BadBeerBreath

OK, here's a weird one, at least it is for me. 

I've got an order coming in and everything seems to be going as usual. It's already passed through customs/processing at Mississauga and typically after that for my packages the next scan is for processing here at the Calgary sorting terminal. But on this occasion it seems to have taken a detour to an airport in Stoney Creek?!?!

What would be up with that? Maybe a scanning error, or is there some kind of large postal facility there that mail leaves from??? Hopefully not some new supermax/customs/bend over Mr. Cigar Importer, station. ray: 

Check it out...

2014/02/03 13:32 STONEY CREEK Item processed at airport

2014/02/02 17:50 MISSISSAUGA In transit 

15:54 MISSISSAUGA Item processed 

15:49 MISSISSAUGA Item processed 

MISSISSAUGA Item was released by Customs and is now with Canada Post for processing 

MISSISSAUGA Item has arrived in Canada and was sent for further processing. 

2014/01/31 10:42 USJFKA,USA International item has left originating country and is en route to Canada 

10:09 USJFKA,USA International item processed in originating country


----------



## DanTheSmoker

Stoney creek airport is Hamilton international airport. I really don't know why it would go that way but maybe Canada post changed their shipping to west coast because its cheaper or something to leave from Hamilton. Your guess is as good as mine. But as long as it has cleared customs you should be fine.


----------



## clamhunter

Interesting scan........Stoney Creek airport is a tiny private airport in the middle of nowhere. If it wound up there I'd be more worried about it being used as goat feed than having to bend over. Highly unlikely that there are postal facilities there.

It may be on it's way to nearby Hamilton airport-supposedly one of the busiest for cargo. I still wonder why it wasn't flown out of Pearson airport where it most likely arrived in the country.

Probably just a bad scan.


----------



## DanTheSmoker

clamhunter said:


> Interesting scan........Stoney Creek airport is a tiny private airport in the middle of nowhere. If it wound up there I'd be more worried about it being used as goat feed than having to bend over. Highly unlikely that there are postal facilities there.
> 
> It may be on it's way to nearby Hamilton airport-supposedly one of the busiest for cargo. I still wonder why it wasn't flown out of Pearson airport where it most likely arrived in the country.
> 
> Probably just a bad scan.


I just assumed by Stoney creek they meant hamiton. Just like Mississauga is toronto international. Didn't even know there was a Stoney creek airport but just saw it and it is tiny. If it did go there I would be worried but probably just a bad scan like you said


----------



## clamhunter

Not too many people know about Stoney Creek airport. Not much there but a few small planes......and a cigar-eating goat


----------



## DanTheSmoker

We should all meet at Stoney Creek airport and have a Herf with the goat. :smoke:


----------



## BadBeerBreath

^LOL...that's cool, but the goat can bring his own.


----------



## BadBeerBreath

Well they arrived fine....no evidence of goats, but I've now got another package (my noobie sampler) sitting at at Stoney Creek airport as we speak!

So I dunno what the deal is there, but as long as they keep arriving without any added surprises, or goats chewing on them, I'm a happy puffer. 

Hell, they can arrive via Greenland for all I care.


----------



## momo439

Found a new retailer who's willing to ship to Canada. I just place an order with Dirty Leaf for a sam


----------



## momo439

Found a new retailer who's willing to ship to Canada. I just place an order with Dirty Leaf for a sampler of 40 cigars called the chosen one, 5 SOA Black Crown with cigar caddy and a few singles. The owner himself contacted me by e-mail to discuss shipping. So far I'm extremely impressed with customer service. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## DanTheSmoker

How are the prices? Comparable with cp and Atlantic


----------



## rhounsell

BadBeerBreath said:


> OK, here's a weird one, at least it is for me.
> But on this occasion it seems to have taken a detour to an airport in Stoney Creek?!?!
> 
> What would be up with that? Maybe a scanning error, or is there some kind of large postal facility there that mail leaves from??? Hopefully not some new supermax/customs/bend over Mr. Cigar Importer, station. ray:
> 
> Check it out...





clamhunter said:


> Interesting scan........Stoney Creek airport is a tiny private airport in the middle of nowhere. If it wound up there I'd be more worried about it being used as goat feed than having to bend over. Highly unlikely that there are postal facilities there.
> 
> It may be on it's way to nearby Hamilton airport-supposedly one of the busiest for cargo. I still wonder why it wasn't flown out of Pearson airport where it most likely arrived in the country.
> 
> Probably just a bad scan.


Yeah, that was a very odd scan.

There certainly won't be any real cargo planes (727/757) going through Stoney Creek that's for sure. Hamilton is definitely the place it should have been going and then on to Calgary from there. They use Hamilton because the airport fees are a lot lower and less traffic so they can zip right in and out, not get tangled in with a bunch of passenger flights....time is money for them especially. Similar reason they use Mirabel airport in Quebec a lot more then Trudeau.

The main thing is it arrived fine. Maybe they thought your cigars were so important they had a Cessna set up in Stoney Creek to take just your package direct, would be nice, it is important cargo after all.


----------



## rhounsell

momo439 said:


> My research and inquiries for retailers willing to ship to Canada surfaced a new one; Smoke Inn. One little drawback is that they ask to phone in the orders since their web site is set up for US only. PM me if you would like more details or my contact's name and particulars.





momo439 said:


> Found a new retailer who's willing to ship to Canada. I just place an order with Dirty Leaf for a sampler of 40 cigars called the chosen one, 5 SOA Black Crown with cigar caddy and a few singles. The owner himself contacted me by e-mail to discuss shipping. So far I'm extremely impressed with customer service. I'll keep you guys posted.


Pierre, you're awesome for trying out all these new spots. Definitely risky but as long as you're discussing things with them, I'm sure they'll know what to do.

Man, I've been trying to hunt down some SOA, not known as a great smoke but was going to pick them up just because I'm a big fan of the show. Might check in with you about those guys. Especially if it comes with some sort of collectable caddy or finger case.


----------



## momo439

rhounsell said:


> Pierre, you're awesome for trying out all these new spots. Definitely risky but as long as you're discussing things with them, I'm sure they'll know what to do.
> 
> Man, I've been trying to hunt down some SOA, not known as a great smoke but was going to pick them up just because I'm a big fan of the show. Might check in with you about those guys. Especially if it comes with some sort of collectable caddy or finger case.


That's funny! The SOA line is what started the whole conversation with Dirty Leaf. Friend of mine in Ontario was looking for them and local B&M won't special order. I told him to order online and he didn't even know one could do that. So I first told him to join Puff and then I went on research mode.

Unfortunately, the Cigar Caddy is plain normal but they do carry SOA humidors and ashtray.


----------



## BadBeerBreath

Another nice find Pierre, thanks for sharing. The selection seems decent, but man does that white on black web site makes my eyes bleed!


----------



## momo439

BadBeerBreath said:


> Another nice find Pierre, thanks for sharing. The selection seems decent, but man does that white on black web site makes my eyes bleed!


My pleasure! I wish they had more singles but we Canadian are more the side of beggars can't be choosers! As for the web site, the mobile site on the phone is much easier to look at.


----------



## momo439

It's rare now days but there is such a thing as a deal that gets better; something whent haywire with PP and Dirty Leaf's owner not liking to see his customers penalized by third parties is trowing some extra sticks to my order... Nice!


----------



## Eric_H

Nice! That level of customer service is pretty impressive.

Do you happen to know exactly what went wrong?


----------



## momo439

Eric_H said:


> Nice! That level of customer service is pretty impressive.
> 
> Do you happen to know exactly what went wrong?


I know they're awesome! Not sure exactly what whent wrong but I got charged transactions fees by PP; four times in a row; but not the actual order. The payment page kept on saying that my card could not be used for that transaction. Dirty Leaf finally got it to work and the credit card provider told me that the funds would be returned. This order was the opposite of smooth because of a third party but Dirty Leaf whent above and beyond to accomodate


----------



## jazzboypro

Been comparing their prices with the online store where i usually shop, what i don't get is that is shipping cost is about 1 third of what i usually see on the net and they use USPS just like the other.


----------



## clamhunter

momo439 said:


> I know they're awesome! Not sure exactly what whent wrong but I got charged transactions fees by PP; four times in a row; but not the actual order. The payment page kept on saying that my card could not be used for that transaction. Dirty Leaf finally got it to work and the credit card provider told me that the funds would be returned. This order was the opposite of smooth because of a third party but Dirty Leaf whent above and beyond to accomodate


PP has decided that people should not smoke. Their terms of use do not allow tobacco purchases. Expect more problems in the future if you use PP.


----------



## momo439

clamhunter said:


> PP has decided that people should not smoke. Their terms of use do not allow tobacco purchases. Expect more problems in the future if you use PP.


PP is what is used everywhere... whatever... I give up understanding but thanks for pointing it out.

On an other note, my order shipped today


----------



## clamhunter

momo439 said:


> PP is what is used everywhere... whatever... I give up understanding but thanks for pointing it out.
> 
> On an other note, my order shipped today


From their website:

PP generally prohibits transactions for all types of tobacco products, including cigarettes, cigars, and smokeless tobacco due to legal requirements and industry regulations for online tobacco sales.


----------



## DanTheSmoker

Just completed a trade with a BOTL south of the border. He sent me about 10 sticks and a water pillow. Everything declared legit. Gift-Cigars. No issue whatsoever. Got here in no time and no duties. I have read that here that for small orders they don't really care but just wanted to let people know that even though it's listed correctly you won't automatically get hit with duties.


----------



## Bunner

Anyone deal with PodMan Cigars are they (still) Canadian friendly?


----------



## clamhunter

I ordered from them a few times. All was good.


----------



## atreides

Hi, Any advice for a first timer from Edmonton AB? How does the costume clearance and duties work? Any ++A experience?

Thanks


----------



## BadBeerBreath

Ally....you really got to spend all your free time in the next few days, reading from page one of this thread, and read right through it. It's pretty much priceless, and will answer most every question you have regarding online ordering from the States. You'll learn a ton. I highly recommend Companies that deliver to Canada Part I as well. For the most part, these kinds of questions should be limited to PM'ing.


----------



## atreides

:flock: no quick shortcuts here!


----------



## JG5000

atreides said:


> :flock: no quick shortcuts here!


Unfortunately not. To discuss these matters openly could possibly jeopardize a very good thing we all enjoy. Take Badbeerbreath's advice, there is some great info in those threads.


----------



## atreides

That would totally be my next project!:kicknuts:


----------



## BadBeerBreath

@momo439 - Pierre, I'm assuming you've got your dirty leaf order in by now, how'd things go?


----------



## momo439

BadBeerBreath said:


> @momo439 - Pierre, I'm assuming you've got your dirty leaf order in by now, how'd things go?


Thanks for asking. I should off posted an update earlier. To recap, the order was shipped on the 11; a few days latter I got an e-mail from DL explaining the postal service delays due to the snow storm, so up to yesterday I didn't worry. I contacted DL last night and they told me that customs shipped it right back to them. Ever happened to you guys? Border agency must be on fire right now; they intercepted my friend's order from DL as well (poor guy, he was scarred poopless, that was his verry first online order!)

DL shipped it back and I should have some good news soonest.


----------



## DanTheSmoker

I wonder why they would ship it back without you saying so. Never happened to me. Let us know


----------



## DanTheSmoker

momo439 said:


> Thanks for asking. I should off posted an update earlier. To recap, the order was shipped on the 11; a few days latter I got an e-mail from DL explaining the postal service delays due to the snow storm, so up to yesterday I didn't worry. I contacted DL last night and they told me that customs shipped it right back to them. Ever happened to you guys? Border agency must be on fire right now; they intercepted my friend's order from DL as well (poor guy, he was scarred poopless, that was his verry first online order!)
> 
> DL shipped it back and I should have some good news soonest.


Any update on that last order?


----------



## JG5000

momo439 said:


> Thanks for asking. I should off posted an update earlier. To recap, the order was shipped on the 11; a few days latter I got an e-mail from DL explaining the postal service delays due to the snow storm, so up to yesterday I didn't worry. I contacted DL last night and they told me that customs shipped it right back to them. Ever happened to you guys? Border agency must be on fire right now; they intercepted my friend's order from DL as well (poor guy, he was scarred poopless, that was his verry first online order!)
> 
> DL shipped it back and I should have some good news soonest.


Customs shipped it back. Out of about 10 orders, I've never had that happen.


----------



## momo439

DanTheSmoker said:


> Any update on that last order?


Noting yet


----------



## momo439

JG5000 said:


> Customs shipped it back. Out of about 10 orders, I've never had that happen.


I know weird. 3rd order and this happens... I don't know what's the reasoning behind it... and I won't call the border agency to find out!


----------



## DanTheSmoker

ya i would keep your concerns to yourself. im sure CBSA will be extremely helpful :rotfl:


----------



## geeoff

After reading the entire thread I finally figured I would pull the trigger and ordered the below this morning from AC.

Padilla Reserva Maduro Short Robusto
Rocky Patel Decade Limitada Robusto
Sampler Pack


----------



## momo439

geeoff said:


> After reading the entire thread I finally figured I would pull the trigger and ordered the below this morning from AC.Padilla Reserva Maduro Short RobustoRocky Patel Decade Limitada RobustoSampler Pack


Long process but worth it. That's how I did it too. Good for you and keep us posted!


----------



## DanTheSmoker

geeoff said:


> After reading the entire thread I finally figured I would pull the trigger and ordered the below this morning from AC.
> 
> Padilla Reserva Maduro Short Robusto
> Rocky Patel Decade Limitada Robusto
> Sampler Pack


Make sure you post some pics afterwards and let us know how it went.


----------



## stogienoob75

Hey guys,

Just thought I would take a moment to share my experiences so far since it was this thread that "showed" me the way 

2 orders from AC - No problems, no surprises. (1st order: 3 samplers for a total of 29 sticks, 2nd order: 1 box, 1 bundle and 2 samplers for 50 sticks)
1 order from CP - No problems but a small surprise (2 samplers and some singles for 15 sticks)
1 order from Absolute - took forever, I placed an order with each company on the same day and these showed up like 3 weeks later. But there were no surprises. (1 bundle)

thanks to all that have blazed this trail for us!


----------



## geeoff

thanks for the update in order times!


----------



## Sleveen

momo439 - Did you ever your dirty leaf order? I just ordered a box of Macanudo Cafe Hyde Park. Think there is any chance I'll get them?


----------



## momo439

Sleveen said:


> momo439 - Did you ever your dirty leaf order? I just ordered a box of Macanudo Cafe Hyde Park. Think there is any chance I'll get them?


Not yet... It's one of those... Don't despair it sometimes happen this way but they eventually come in. I did an order with CP once and it took 5 weeks to get in; border agency takes its sweet time. Friend of mine made an order with Atlantic once and a week latter they had a sale he could not resist so he ordered again... guess what... the second order showed up first!

It's part of the game! I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## geeoff

So AC EXCEEDED my expectations by a very large margin. Shipped sometime Monday afternoon/Tuesday morning. Arrived on my doorstep at 2:30pm Friday.

Gonna need a new humidor if i buy anything else, my 125 count is probably close to being over full.

I'd post some pics but I don't have enough to be able to post links just yet.


----------



## BadBeerBreath

Received a small order as a test run from Dirty Leaf yesterday. All went smooth, took about the usual 7-10 days from Florida to Calgary. They have some good prices and shipping promos which are Canada friendly. Will be ordering again.

Thanks again to @momo439 for the heads up on Dirty Leaf!


----------



## momo439

BadBeerBreath said:


> Received a small order as a test run from Dirty Leaf yesterday. All went smooth, took about the usual 7-10 days from Florida to Calgary. They have some good prices and shipping promos which are Canada friendly. Will be ordering again.
> 
> Thanks again to @momo439 for the heads up on Dirty Leaf!


Glad I could help! I receive part of my order and waiting for the rest any day now. I was planning on updating all at once with pictures... What did you get? Come on share with us!


----------



## BadBeerBreath

^ Just a fiver of Nica Rusticas. 

I thought I'd be a little cautious with a new source just in case, but it arrived in good time just fine. I took advantage of half price shipping + a Camacho Criollo throw in deal they had going on a couple Saturdays ago. As soon as I saw the half price shipping promo, I was on board. First time I've ever seen a shipping promo that was good for intl. orders as well. Like I said I'll order from them again, but I think I might be able to offer a bit of advice to assure a better chance of a hassle free border crossing.


----------



## momo439

BadBeerBreath said:


> I think I might be able to offer a bit of advice to assure a better chance of a hassle free border crossing.


I'll PM to find out. I now know why my order has sent back to originator but won't say it here.

I ordered the fiver of SOA Black Crown torpedo with the herf o door and the 40 cigars sampler "the chosen one". I received the SOA's and still waiting for the sampler


----------



## costadelrica

transaction took normally beetween 5 and 10 days, we must be sure that adress of shipping is the good one, personnaly i received my goods after 7 days


----------



## Dace

Hi ! im new and i found this forum very helpful ! i ordered 3 time from CP and no problems for the 3 orders !! they all taked 5 to 7 days to get home an im in quebec !ill try AC soon


----------



## momo439

Dace said:


> Hi ! im new and i found this forum very helpful ! i ordered 3 time from CP and no problems for the 3 orders !! they all taked 5 to 7 days to get home an im in quebec !ill try AC soon


Salut Dace! Bienvenue à bord!!

AC and CP. are the most used but I'm on the prowl for new sources. If delivery charges are a problem for you, give Dirty Leaf a try. I wanted to order from CP once on a free shipping offer but was told it would not apply to me because of my geographical situation... DL honor their free delivery offers to Canadians and even sends it back on their dime if returned by customs


----------



## Dace

thank you momo !! i got some question for you about DL if you can contact me by email that should be appreciated !! thank a lot !


----------



## momo439

Dace said:


> thank you momo !! i got some question for you about DL if you can contact me by email that should be appreciated !! thank a lot !


My pleasure! You don't have PM rights yet but I'll keep an eye open for when you do and contact you soonest


----------



## Sleveen

Just got my box of Macanudo Hyde Parks today from DL. It took 18 days to Nova Scotia but I sure was delighted to see them. My first time ordering online and I'm happy so I'll try again. Any suggestions on what to order next?


----------



## momo439

Sleveen said:


> Just got my box of Macanudo Hyde Parks today from DL. It took 18 days to Nova Scotia but I sure was delighted to see them. My first time ordering online and I'm happy so I'll try again. Any suggestions on what to order next?


DL's got some monster samplers! I'm waiting for the 40 cigars "the chosen one" right now 

Just a suggestion, it's what I do. Try the samplers and buy boxes of what I really enjoy

PS: Do you ever go to Smoke on the Water, the Paul Stulac store? I've been wanting to try his blends for quite a while now


----------



## Sleveen

momo439 said:


> PS: Do you ever go to Smoke on the Water, the Paul Stulac store? I've been wanting to try his blends for quite a while now


Yes, I've been to Smoke on the Water on occasion. It's convenient to buy a smoke to enjoy on the boardwalk. I usually smoke Montecristos so I haven't tried the Paul Stulac blends. But now that you've mentioned it, as soon as we get a nice enough day for a walk and a smoke, I'll give it a try. When I do I'll let you know.


----------



## Dace

How can i be able to send private message ?


----------



## momo439

Dace said:


> How can i be able to send private message ?


Soon Dace... soon...

In a few days my BOTL! There's a sticky explaining the milestone for the site in the noob section


----------



## Dace

hey guys ! just waiting my 3rd order from CP ( 12 oliva g special g perfecto )¨it as cleared the customs again . ill receive the sticks on monday it took 8 business day this time ! very nice and fast service you should try it !


----------



## rynie27

hey guys just thought i would update, i made a purchase of about 20 cigars from each cigar place and atlantic and received both with no surprises. I have made a total of about 10 orders between the 2 over the last couple years and have been lucky so far. Atlantic's shipping is expensive but wow is it fast! Received my order in 4 days to ontario


----------



## Egs1982

Anyone have any success froM DL to Ontario? Also how much duty on average is it costing?


----------



## momo439

Egs1982 said:


> Anyone have any success froM DL to Ontario? Also how much duty on average is it costing?


Hey Egs1982, I have friend of mine in Kingston and an other one in Belleville who both were very successful with their orders from DL. As for your other question, I would rather give you the answer by PM or you can also e-mail them, specifically Alan, and they'll explain their way to operate. Lets just say that it's extremely comprehensive.


----------



## matt3321

Hi all, just wondering if I could get a PM explaining the options to order from AC or CP? I followed this thread when I first started posting here but wasnt able to get PMs. I eventually visited the US a few times and stocked up. My stock is running low now though. I'm assuming a bit has changed since then. I know there used to be 3 options, and I was kind of able to put it together what each option was. Now that I'm fairly certain I can receive PMs, if I could get a better explanation I'd be grateful.


----------



## momo439

matt3321 said:


> Hi all, just wondering if I could get a PM explaining the options to order from AC or CP? I followed this thread when I first started posting here but wasnt able to get PMs. I eventually visited the US a few times and stocked up. My stock is running low now though. I'm assuming a bit has changed since then. I know there used to be 3 options, and I was kind of able to put it together what each option was. Now that I'm fairly certain I can receive PMs, if I could get a better explanation I'd be grateful.


Sorry, you don't have PM rights yet. Be patient and I know one of us will fill you in!


----------



## DanTheSmoker

@momo439

Hey Pierre. Did you get that sampler from DL? Did it arrive ok?


----------



## matt3321

momo439 said:


> Sorry, you don't have PM rights yet. Be patient and I know one of us will fill you in!


hm. Not to derail this thread, but all I could find is "New members who have been registered for 5 days and have a minimum of 10 posts will be able to, Send and Receive Private Messages". Not sure If I'm missing something or what.


----------



## DanTheSmoker

matt3321 said:


> hm. Not to derail this thread, but all I could find is "New members who have been registered for 5 days and have a minimum of 10 posts will be able to, Send and Receive Private Messages". Not sure If I'm missing something or what.


Might have to wait till tomorrow cause I can't PM you. Still not available


----------



## momo439

DanTheSmoker said:


> @momo439
> 
> Hey Pierre. Did you get that sampler from DL? Did it arrive ok?


Thanks for asking Dan but you won't believe it... I'm still waiting for it! I got part of my order and I'm waiting to receive the rest to post a full cronogical chain of events!! Lets just say that DL's customer service is beyond great; it's awesome.

P.S: The report might have to wait a little, I'm leaving for Cuba next week


----------



## BadBeerBreath

I've received a few orders now from Dirty Leaf and they are top notch. 

They're willing to price match any prices (within reason I suppose), and will ship whatever class postage you choose. I asked about a couple brands they didn't have listed on their site, and they were almost immediately put up so if you don't see something there you like, just ask. Chances are they have it, or will get it for a good price. 

Almost every time I've gone to the site the "chat" feature is running and you can talk directly with the owner Alan about cigars and your orders. He's a good guy, very willing to help get the cigars and price you like.


----------



## DanTheSmoker

momo439 said:


> Thanks for asking Dan but you won't believe it... I'm still waiting for it! I got part of my order and I'm waiting to receive the rest to post a full cronogical chain of events!! Lets just say that DL's customer service is beyond great; it's awesome.
> 
> P.S: The report might have to wait a little, I'm leaving for Cuba next week


Nice and enjoy. Smoke as much as you can. I'm only heading south in a couple months. But I got five adults with me and we all coming back loaded. 50/cigars per adult if I'm not mistaken. Make sure you take pictures of what you bring back and I will PM you after to see what the cost is done there nowadays.


----------



## momo439

DanTheSmoker said:


> Nice and enjoy. Smoke as much as you can. I'm only heading south in a couple months. But I got five adults with me and we all coming back loaded. 50/cigars per adult if I'm not mistaken. Make sure you take pictures of what you bring back and I will PM you after to see what the cost is done there nowadays.


You're correct, it's 50 cigars a person after a 48 hour stay. I wish I could get that much but after I receive that 40 cigars sampler from DL and the 50 I'll get on the island, the humi and coolerdor are going to be full and I'll end up with divorse on my hand if I get a new cooler! Pictures to follow on the habanos section


----------



## Egs1982

Ended up putting in an order for 2 Samplers and grab bag from DL on Thursday. I recieved notification of them being shipped on Saturday. Fingers crossed that they arrive in the next week or two. I will update when/if I recieve them.


----------



## momo439

Egs1982 said:


> Ended up putting in an order for 2 Samplers and grab bag from DL on Thursday. I recieved notification of them being shipped on Saturday. Fingers crossed that they arrive in the next week or two. I will update when/if I recieve them.


Good for you and thanks for the update.


----------



## Egs1982

Hey Everyone, 
I was also looking at CP. Just curious for those that have ordered, which shipping option they have selected? Also any issues with duty or customs? If need be PM me. 
Thanks!


----------



## Drgyyc

Read all 121 pages today, some great info in here! Thanks everyone who has contributed! Y'all have helped with who I will be placing my order and of what. In a few more days I should have enough posts for access to PM. I'd greatly appreciate anyones experience with CP. Thanks again.


----------



## BlastFusion1

Drgyyc said:


> Read all 121 pages today, some great info in here! Thanks everyone who has contributed! Y'all have helped with who I will be placing my order and of what. In a few more days I should have enough posts for access to PM. I'd greatly appreciate anyones experience with CP. Thanks again.


Well Drew, my experience with CP has been pretty positive for the last 3+ years but then again CigarPlace signs my paychecks. Seriously, though, if there is anything I can do to assist you at any time or throughout your time as a cigar smoker (lifelong...) please be sure to let me know. I'm more than happy to help.


----------



## Drgyyc

BlastFusion1 said:


> Well Drew, my experience with CP has been pretty positive for the last 3+ years but then again CigarPlace signs my paychecks. Seriously, though, if there is anything I can do to assist you at any time or throughout your time as a cigar smoker (lifelong...) please be sure to let me know. I'm more than happy to help.


Thanks! Just placed my first order, hoping all goes smoothly.


----------



## Drgyyc

Got my order safe and sound. Very impressed with the service and packaging from CP!


----------



## BlastFusion1

Drgyyc said:


> Got my order safe and sound. Very impressed with the service and packaging from CP!


Hey Drew,

I'm glad to hear it. You mean to say there are others that don't package cigars as nicely as we do? We try to make sure they reach you as neatly and as securely as possible.


----------



## Drgyyc

BlastFusion1 said:


> Hey Drew,
> 
> I'm glad to hear it. You mean to say there are others that don't package cigars as nicely as we do? We try to make sure they reach you as neatly and as securely as possible.


I can't comment on other companies as I've not had experience with them. I can say I was so pleased with the service from CP I just placed another order.


----------



## anth.gulla

Have used CP alot but recently just tried out AC and DL.

My first AC experience was great, called in the order; great customer service! Ordered a box of Padron 1964 Aniversario Exclusivo Natural Robusto and the new AVO LE 2014 Box. Order took a couple of days to ship out because they had to verify my credit card for first order, even so the order came in just under 1 week (Toronto). So I was very happy, and no surprises.

A couple days later I was feeling excited about my newly acquired boxes so I decided to try out DL, was trying to call in but from my understanding their phones have been down. Ok whatever, sent the guy an e-mail and got a quick response, we got to chatting then I placed my first order with him(not sure if we are allowed to post names, so i will call him "A"). I noticed an unusual low price, regular should be about 300$ but i saw for 177$. I asked "A" in one of my e-mails about the price of 177$, he must have been really busy or i was bugging him with to many questions but i guess it didn't phase him either. anyways as he was in the shipping stage he must of noticed the price was wrong and kindly let me know. He insisted to honour the lowest price and i made a promise i will order again.
Anyways, long story short! My newly acquired box of cigars, arrived in 8 business days and no surprises! eep: DL is a great seller and I highly recommend him!!!


----------



## Miko

Just received my first order from CP. Everything arrived in perfect condition and speed of service was great. Will definitely use again! Thanks to all who contributed in this forum.


----------



## momo439

Looks like I'm hitting the bullet on this one guys. I got confirmation last night that the second part of my DL order was confiscated; here's the timeline:

In mid Feb, friend of mine in Ontario told me he wanted to get some Black Crown SOA. I told him to order online, thing he did not believe could happen. I contacted DL and put them got in contact. Great! I decided to put in an order too for the SOA fiver with caddy. 

Order was shipped but oh surprise, mail system is paralyses by a huge snow storm. Package got delayed and then second surprise, intercepted and returned to DL. They shipped it again, in two packages this time and on their dime, even after I offered to cover the cost.

Few days later, SOA fiver shows up; building excitement to receive the sampler... which never showed up. DL did all they could to to find the package and they entertained all off my numerous e-mails.

It was confirmed last night, risk of the game, the second part was intercepted... again and this time confiscated... sniff


----------



## DanTheSmoker

Sucks man, by what you wrote I assume they didnt even give you the option to pay the taxes



momo439 said:


> Looks like I'm hitting the bullet on this one guys. I got confirmation last night that the second part of my DL order was confiscated; here's the timeline:
> 
> In mid Feb, friend of mine in Ontario told me he wanted to get some Black Crown SOA. I told him to order online, thing he did not believe could happen. I contacted DL and put them got in contact. Great! I decided to put in an order too for the SOA fiver with caddy.
> 
> Order was shipped but oh surprise, mail system is paralyses by a huge snow storm. Package got delayed and then second surprise, intercepted and returned to DL. They shipped it again, in two packages this time and on their dime, even after I offered to cover the cost.
> 
> Few days later, SOA fiver shows up; building excitement to receive the sampler... which never showed up. DL did all they could to to find the package and they entertained all off my numerous e-mails.
> 
> It was confirmed last night, risk of the game, the second part was intercepted... again and this time confiscated... sniff


----------



## momo439

DanTheSmoker said:


> Sucks man, by what you wrote I assume they didnt even give you the option to pay the taxes


You assumed right... nope... the option wasn't suggested... price of the game. Spread over all my orders that made it okay, it's $14 per order which is peanuts compare to duties. Got to deal with a new supplier also so it's not all good but not all bad either


----------



## stogienoob75

Got another order in from AC. Everything went just as I'd hoped, no surprises, well packaged.


----------



## BeboThoughts

Newbie here but I did get an order from AC about 2 weeks ago to Toronto area. Received within a week with no surprises. Came well packaged although without any humidification, just in bags with plenty of bubble wrap and air pouches for safety. Ordered on a Tuesday, confirmed my credit card with them the same day and received the package on the following Monday. I ordered a second shipment from them with a different delivery option yesterday so I'll let you all know how that one goes!


----------



## Egs1982

Hey Everyone, just thought I would update. 
I placed my first order with DL at the end of April. It took over a month for the package to be delivered. I was a bit concerned, but happy that I actually recieved it. Just after that DL sent out an email that they were aware that INT customers were having delivery time issues, and stated that they had fixed the issue. I decided to place another order on June 26th to see what the process speed would be. I just recieved the package yesterday, which was still a better turn around time then my first time. However it was then that I noticed under my account that I had a tracking number for the package and decided to check it out. According to the trackign information, my order was not actually shipped until July 15th, meaning I recieved it in less than a week. Upon opening the box, I discovered that I had not recieved all of the cigars I had ordered. On the website it initially listed that you would recieve 3 of each cigar in the sampler. Yet when I went back to the website yesterdat it had changed to 1X each cigar and the price had changed. I contacted DL late last night and it ended up that there was an issue between the supplier and DL, and they were misinformed on the package. I was supposed to recieve an email in regards to this asking what I would like to do in regards to my order which I never recieved. Since they didnt hear from me for so long they decided to ship my order out on the 15th. Customer service was fantastic, and we sorted out everything out. Ended up placing another order with them last night and I will update on when I recieve them. Would highly recommend DL! 

I also just placed an order with CP for a sampler pack to compare the two. Fingers crossed on both orders.


----------



## BlastFusion1

Egs1982 said:


> Hey Everyone, just thought I would update.
> I placed my first order with DL at the end of April. It took over a month for the package to be delivered. I was a bit concerned, but happy that I actually recieved it. Just after that DL sent out an email that they were aware that INT customers were having delivery time issues, and stated that they had fixed the issue. I decided to place another order on June 26th to see what the process speed would be. I just recieved the package yesterday, which was still a better turn around time then my first time. However it was then that I noticed under my account that I had a tracking number for the package and decided to check it out. According to the trackign information, my order was not actually shipped until July 15th, meaning I recieved it in less than a week. Upon opening the box, I discovered that I had not recieved all of the cigars I had ordered. On the website it initially listed that you would recieve 3 of each cigar in the sampler. Yet when I went back to the website yesterdat it had changed to 1X each cigar and the price had changed. I contacted DL late last night and it ended up that there was an issue between the supplier and DL, and they were misinformed on the package. I was supposed to recieve an email in regards to this asking what I would like to do in regards to my order which I never recieved. Since they didnt hear from me for so long they decided to ship my order out on the 15th. Customer service was fantastic, and we sorted out everything out. Ended up placing another order with them last night and I will update on when I recieve them. Would highly recommend DL!
> 
> I also just placed an order with CP for a sampler pack to compare the two. Fingers crossed on both orders.


Curious, who is DL? Two, depending on where they are shipping from the time for packages to clear US Customs and leave the US may be vastly different. US Customs in Miami is taking 6-9 days just to process packages before they leave the country in many cases. Three, did you make sure to use the same class of shipping for both packages, as that will significantly effect shipping times.

If there are any questions you have about us or our shipping methods, please let me know. I'm more than happy to help.


----------



## momo439

BlastFusion1 said:


> Curious, who is DL? Two, depending on where they are shipping from the time for packages to clear US Customs and leave the US may be vastly different. US Customs in Miami is taking 6-9 days just to process packages before they leave the country in many cases. Three, did you make sure to use the same class of shipping for both packages, as that will significantly effect shipping times.
> 
> If there are any questions you have about us or our shipping methods, please let me know. I'm more than happy to help.


DL stands for Dirty Leaf. I first posted their name here a while back as Canadian friendly vendors. Not as much variety as others but as stated, customers service is outstanding and they honour free shipping to international customers, a little touch that not many offer.


----------



## ShawnBC

Been satisfied with CigarPlace so far but wanted to try Atlantic for a while now. So it's done, I placed an order minutes ago. I have a lot of bigger cigar left but I ran thru my stash of smaller/quick smokes vitolas.

So I order 6 tins of Padron corticos, some Herrera Estelli short coronas, Joya de Nicaragua machitos, a MUWAT baitfish 5'er and some Tabak Especial cafecitas both in negra and dulce (been waiting to try those for a while, maybe the wife will enjoy one with me now!).

We'll see how it goes!


----------



## momo439

Just placed an order with DL; a box of Camacho Criollo and a fiver of My Father El Centurion Robutos. Hope it'll be okay; it's my first order since my last one that got confiscated. Being hopeful!


----------



## jazzboypro

Huge price difference between DL and AC especially on the casa magna line. From what i can see, their shipping fees are abouth half of AC. Did not see anything about free shipping for international customers i must have missed something on DL website.


----------



## momo439

DL offers free international shipping as an limited time offer; I found out about it by email notification "until midnight tonight, free international shipping" type of thing. What draws me to DL is that one of my order got returned to sender by customs once and they shipped it back to me on their dime. What pushes me away from AC is that they're always out of what I'm seeking.


----------



## jazzboypro

I must have been lucky, after 40+ orders with AC, i got a 100% success rate so far. I've also been quite lucky with out of stock items, it happened maybe three timesbut the "notify me" option worked well and was always able to get what i wanted but then again, i don't mind waiting. I'm sure DL offers good customer service but for now AC keeps my business.


----------



## momo439

jazzboypro said:


> Huge price difference between DL and AC especially on the casa magna line. From what i can see, their shipping fees are abouth half of AC. Did not see anything about free shipping for international customers i must have missed something on DL website.


Free international shipping with DL until midnight tonight. Code: N5SAVWMEQP


----------



## BlastFusion1

jazzboypro said:


> Huge price difference between DL and AC especially on the casa magna line. From what i can see, their shipping fees are abouth half of AC. Did not see anything about free shipping for international customers i must have missed something on DL website.


I'm sorry but have you guys seen our pricing on the Casa Magna line? We blow Dirty Leaf out of the water and I'm guessing we probably beat Atlantic too. It's really a pain in the arse to tell though b/c one has to e-mail them for pricing on everything. Stupidest policy EVER!

Casa Magna - Cigar Place


----------



## jazzboypro

BlastFusion1 said:


> I'm sorry but have you guys seen our pricing on the Casa Magna line? We blow Dirty Leaf out of the water and I'm guessing we probably beat Atlantic too. It's really a pain in the arse to tell though b/c one has to e-mail them for pricing on everything. Stupidest policy EVER!
> 
> Casa Magna - Cigar Place


What i meant was that Atlantic was a lot cheaper than DL. As for e-mailing for a price that is not true once you have an account and login. Now for price differences:

Casa Magna Colorado Diadema : Atlantic is 16$ cheaper than Cigar Place

Casa Magna Colorado extraordinarios; Atlantic is 21$ cheaper than Cigar Place

Casa Magna Colorado Gigantor: Atlantic is 49$ cheaper than Cigar Place.

I wont enumerate the entire line, but Atlantic is much cheaper across the entire line. I don't want to bash of offend anyone or any online seller, my point is that among the few merchants that ships to Canada, Atlantic seems to be the best option for me.


----------



## photo_rob

I'm starting to think I got intercepted on my last CP order. Ordered a box and some loose sticks for a total of 34 cigars. Chose Priority and I've been waiting since Aug 20th. It's been "sent for further processing" in Mississauga since the 27th. 

Luck of the draw, yes...but I'll be kinda pissed because CP only shipped the package after I emailed them almost 4 days after ordering as I didn't get a tracking number. Who knows what happens if they ship within the first 48hrs as I've always experienced with CP and AC.

What's the longest you've ever waited for a package to get through customs and is there a canada post tracking update for seizures or just the letter?


----------



## momo439

photo_rob said:


> I'm starting to think I got intercepted on my last CP order. Ordered a box and some loose sticks for a total of 34 cigars. Chose Priority and I've been waiting since Aug 20th. It's been "sent for further processing" in Mississauga since the 27th.
> 
> Luck of the draw, yes...but I'll be kinda pissed because CP only shipped the package after I emailed them almost 4 days after ordering as I didn't get a tracking number. Who knows what happens if they ship within the first 48hrs as I've always experienced with CP and AC.
> 
> What's the longest you've ever waited for a package to get through customs and is there a canada post tracking update for seizures or just the letter?


All I can tell you is to not waste your time calling Canada Post or the border agency; all they told me on my last order that never showed up was that it may of been confiscated and that they did not have to give me a reason or explanations.


----------



## ShawnBC

photo_rob said:


> I'm starting to think I got intercepted on my last CP order. Ordered a box and some loose sticks for a total of 34 cigars. Chose Priority and I've been waiting since Aug 20th. It's been "sent for further processing" in Mississauga since the 27th.
> 
> Luck of the draw, yes...but I'll be kinda pissed because CP only shipped the package after I emailed them almost 4 days after ordering as I didn't get a tracking number. Who knows what happens if they ship within the first 48hrs as I've always experienced with CP and AC.
> 
> What's the longest you've ever waited for a package to get through customs and is there a canada post tracking update for seizures or just the letter?


Same here. Ordered for the 1st time with AC on the end of August (doesn't remember the exact date). Had to wait for the credit card statement for the security check (around 2-3 days), then my order was frozen in NY for a while during the long week-end (Labor day), and then, it's stuck since 4 days in Mississauga for further processing. Should've ordered next week, didn't think Labor day week-end was right around the corner.


----------



## photo_rob

Hopefully just a long delay in Mississauga...sounds like we're both in the same boat, doesn't look good.


----------



## ShawnBC

Well, I chose option 2 with AC, so technically, they can't really destroy/confiscate my order since I didn't lie about the content of the package. Worst case scenario, I get slapped with a additional bill. Depending on the amount, I either shut up and pay or return the order to AC and ask for a reshipment. But I'm pretty sure it's just a delay and not a confiscation.


----------



## photo_rob

Good luck ShawnBC...keep us posted, I'll do the same


----------



## momo439

photo_rob said:


> Hopefully just a long delay in Mississauga...sounds like we're both in the same boat, doesn't look good.


I'm rowing with you guys on this one; never put a tought about the Labor Day weekend... placed my last order just a few days before... grrr...


----------



## justice123

Haven't been on th forum for a bit. When shipping from AC I always use Option 2. No confiscation issues's this way. 

Also I don't care for the new tracking that AC is using. It's called Asendia. It says their partnered with USPS and Canada Post. But after 4 days Usps says there is no such tracking number when I talked to a Rep. On the Acendia site it gives a tracking number that brings you to the Usps tracking, just says tracking number does not exist. I will be contacting AC to let them know that we shouldn't have to pay these high shipping costs if we are not getting the tracking that is suppose to go with it. Anyone else have tracking issues with Asendia? 

I also ordered before labour day, It added 2 extra days for my parcel to arrive on my last order.


----------



## zabhatton

this is wiered because I ordered some sticks after ordering a lighter from a BOTL on here, the sticks arrived but the lighters say it's already processed in mississaugua. This has been stagnant since Friday. Usually when it says that, they get delivered Monday, but no movement. Yet the stogies arrived last week.


----------



## ShawnBC

Just a follow up for the ones interested. I received my cigars and used Option #2 with AC. Got hit with 68$ CAN of various taxes and duties on a order worth 20$ CAN in declared value (gift). Took around 10 days, including the security check for a first time customer and including Labor day week-end.


----------



## clamhunter

I always choose option 1. No issues in over 30 shipments. I think I've saved enough to absorb the hit if I ever get nailed. However, I'm sure the girl at the post office where I pick up my parcels is wondering why I keep ordering food processors.


----------



## droy1958

clamhunter said:


> I always choose option 1. No issues in over 30 shipments. I think I've saved enough to absorb the hit if I ever get nailed. However, I'm sure the girl at the post office where I pick up my parcels is wondering why I keep ordering food processors.


A man has to eat....


----------



## photo_rob

update/non-update for you guys:

I am still without any tracking update since "sent for further processing" at Mississauga on August 27th
I can only assume they are gonezo and it's $200 down the toilet.
Kinda crappy since I've never had to wait 3 days for CP to ship, they only shipped after I asked what was going on because I didn't get a tracking number. Does it pass through customs if they ship in one of the days before?? Maybe..who knows.

Definitely less confident going forward, and I think my next order will be with AC as I've never had any issues, and processing-shipping has been much faster in my experience.

I visited al local b&m this week to pick up a few sticks and saw cigars I smoke selling for 350% of what I've paid on my orders. I try and support the shops but it's hard to swallow.


----------



## Kampaigner

Don't sweat it too much dude. It might not be pooched yet, sometimes it can take a couple weeks I've had one as far as a month. 

Out of all the orders i have ever done I've been pinched twice. Both from AC, never from CP (almost 40 shipments in the last 2 years). It's all a gamble.That being said, better to lose $200.00 then pay what we have to at local B&M's. 

Hopefully you get your pkg, Cheers


----------



## photo_rob

Wow, a month!
Hope they came with a boveda pack or a water pillow or two.

Cheers Kampaigner


----------



## momo439

And back on the winning wagon; my first one getting in after my last being confiscated. Shipped from DL on Aug 24th and got here today Sep 19th.


----------



## justice123

ShawnBC, When they charged you for your order at Customs. Did they tear the parcel apart? The last time I was dinged , they ripped through the parcel pretty good, Opening the box and leaving the Cigars loose in the box.. I am currently waiting for another order. It has been in Customs for 48 Hours so far. Canada Post said they shouldn't confiscate since I was truthfull about the contents. But in the past they did a real number on the cigars inside. Anyone else ever have this happen?


----------



## justice123

Received the parcel. Sat in Customs for 7 days before being released to Canada Post. Arrived with no suprise's. Stocking up through the winter months. Talked to the Customs for some info. They told me it was Canada Post holding the parcel not them.


----------



## momo439

justice123 said:


> Received the parcel. Sat in Customs for 7 days before being released to Canada Post. Arrived with no suprise's. Stocking up through the winter months. Talked to the Customs for some info. They told me it was Canada Post holding the parcel not them.


Glad they came in for you. I'm on my stocking up shoping right now too; a Tat sampler with AC is taunting me...


----------



## stogienoob75

Just wanted to update the thread with my latest experience. Ordered 3 "10 packs" a fiver and a 30 count refill for a total of 65 cigars... this is a little larger then I've seen suggested but I just couldn't seem to get the numbers down, too many cigars I want to try (and I was splitting this order with 2 buddies.).

I ordered from A/C and the package arrived 5 days after delivery. No surprises and in great shape. 

(on a side note... for any of you not already happy with the prices at A/C... I would suggest the "vip" membership. I won't go into specifics here, but I'll say that I recouped about 90% of the fee in my first box FDLA's. if you don't buy boxes you can still save on fivers, but it will take longer)

thanks again to those who have pioneered and shared this "process" for Canadian BOTLs


----------



## stogienoob75

Well seems redundant since I was the last to post, but got another order in from AC, 5 days or so from clicking "go". 2 boxes and a fiver, no problems, no surprises. 

thanks


----------



## momo439

stogienoob75 said:


> Well seems redundant since I was the last to post, but got another order in from AC, 5 days or so from clicking "go". 2 boxes and a fiver, no problems, no surprises.
> 
> thanks


Thanks for sharing; always good to know about other brothers success. I'll have a look at the AC's VIP


----------



## b190again

Hi everyone, first of all thanks to all the members who worked diligently to figure out exactly which retailers were worth dealing with as Canadian customers. I have had two successful orders arrive from AC, feeling confident and having a little extra cash I decided to try CP while concurrently ordering from AC. the CP order arrived perfectly fine and in good time however the AC order has been in customs since Oct. 3rd. If this shipment was nabbed by customs what can I expect in terms of them contacting me? I've read horror stories of people waiting weeks or even months with stuff in customs and if there's still hope I'd like to know. Thanks again to the early pioneers and thanks to anyone who can offer some insight on my issue.


----------



## momo439

b190again said:


> Hi everyone, first of all thanks to all the members who worked diligently to figure out exactly which retailers were worth dealing with as Canadian customers. I have had two successful orders arrive from AC, feeling confident and having a little extra cash I decided to try CP while concurrently ordering from AC. the CP order arrived perfectly fine and in good time however the AC order has been in customs since Oct. 3rd. If this shipment was nabbed by customs what can I expect in terms of them contacting me? I've read horror stories of people waiting weeks or even months with stuff in customs and if there's still hope I'd like to know. Thanks again to the early pioneers and thanks to anyone who can offer some insight on my issue.


Welcome to Puff b190again! It's nice to see that you're getting some orders in. For your issue, as you stated, it could go many ways. Of course waiting is never fun but it's the least that could happen. If the parcel was not properly market, meaning the description doesn't match the content, they'll sometimes send them back to the vendor. Some other times they'll confiscate and then there's very little you can do. It happened to me a couple of orders back, a 40 sticks sampler, and they never even let me know it was confiscated. I called and I was told that it was at their discretion and that they did not have to disclose the reasons why. But it could go some other ways; if the description match the content they'll offer to pay duties on it. Good luck, hope you get them soon!


----------



## TJTCigar

Hey guys, I have a buddy in Canada I want to send some smokes to. How does atlantic work? What type of shipping do they use and are there different types of shipping? How much is shipping?, what do they declare the package as? Do they allow me to declare it however I wish? Is there company names on the package? If it does get nabbed, i see from above that momo439 says they offer to pay the duty. Does this mean whatever the Duty is, Atlantic will pay it? I've shipped somethings there myself in the past and had things nabbed and know that these duties can sometimes be pretty hefty. 

Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## b190again

Thanks for the reply momo, I went with option 1 from AC so I guess I'll need to call customs and see whats happening.


----------



## momo439

TJTCigar said:


> Hey guys, I have a buddy in Canada I want to send some smokes to. How does atlantic work? What type of shipping do they use and are there different types of shipping? How much is shipping?, what do they declare the package as? Do they allow me to declare it however I wish? Is there company names on the package? If it does get nabbed, i see from above that momo439 says they offer to pay the duty. Does this mean whatever the Duty is, Atlantic will pay it? I've shipped somethings there myself in the past and had things nabbed and know that these duties can sometimes be pretty hefty.
> 
> Sorry for all the questions.


I'll PM you with some answers. It's wise to keep this info off an open forum.


----------



## momo439

b190again said:


> Thanks for the reply momo, I went with option 1 from AC so I guess I'll need to call customs and see whats happening.


Good luck!


----------



## svt87

momo439 said:


> I'll PM you with some answers. It's wise to keep this info off an open forum.


Hey momo, I'm a new here and would love to hear from an expert. I have read this forum and decided to order from one of the mentioned vendors. After reading everything its hard to determine the best practice for getting the cigars to canada. Any advice would help as the vendor will be contacting me soon on the order I had placed.


----------



## momo439

svt87 said:


> Hey momo, I'm a new here and would love to hear from an expert. I have read this forum and decided to order from one of the mentioned vendors. After reading everything its hard to determine the best practice for getting the cigars to canada. Any advice would help as the vendor will be contacting me soon on the order I had placed.


Welcome to Puff svt87! I never thought I'd be called an expert on this forum lol! It will be my pleasure to assist you. There's a certain protocol to follow meaning this information need to be kept away from the open forum, were any and all can see it. In the near future, you'll be granted PM's right and that's the mean we'll use to share this information. Meanwhile, broad info is available on this thread and others regarding shipping practices. A google search of "discreet shipping" is likely to be helpful. May I ask who you ordered from?


----------



## photo_rob

photo_rob said:


> I'm starting to think I got intercepted on my last CP order. Ordered a box and some loose sticks for a total of 34 cigars. Chose Priority and I've been waiting since Aug 20th. It's been "sent for further processing" in Mississauga since the 27th.
> 
> Luck of the draw, yes...but I'll be kinda pissed because CP only shipped the package after I emailed them almost 4 days after ordering as I didn't get a tracking number. Who knows what happens if they ship within the first 48hrs as I've always experienced with CP and AC.
> 
> What's the longest you've ever waited for a package to get through customs and is there a canada post tracking update for seizures or just the letter?


I want to post an update and glowing review of CP: After going with option 1 in the 2nd week of August and not having tracking update for a couple months I asked CP what protocol would be from here. They suggested that they could launch an inquiry with USPS after 30 business days. They did, and low and behold the very next day Canada Customs decides to send my package back to sender. Upon arrival I was emailed and told the cigars look okay but a customs agent played zoro with my box of Undercrowns and slit the through the cellophane wrappers of the entire box, all my loose sticks looked fine though. Not only did CP offer to recellophane all 35 cigars, but they also rewrapped them with a boveda and water pillows free of charge. I added a Meet Your Maker sampler and shipping was free, they overnighted the package UPS to relatives of mine visiting the US this past week. Very impressed with the level of customer service, the guy I dealt with even sent me photos of what customs did so that I could determine what I wanted to do with the sticks.

About the sticks, they look fine, but after 11 weeks out they're definitely going into a separate tupperdore with 62% boveda packs for at least a month, then I guess 65% packs for a while. I figure it's worth taking the winter to revive them, anything smokable is a bonus as I thought these were pooched.

Kudos CP


----------



## tacgnol

Hello guys, i'm new at ordering cigar online, but so far, great success.

2 order with atlantic with option 2 and they got here in no time, without any aditional charges, same for cigar place, but it was a bit longer. i had some issue with absolute cigar, they forget to ship my cigar, and i had a hard time communicating by email, but after a month, i got my cigars.

now i'm waiting for an order from dirty leafs, but i also think they forgot to ship the package ... they said they did, but there is no tracking in their system to prove it .... let's wait a bit more.


----------



## steelman

I am also new at ordering online. I just received my first order from AC with option 1. Everything arrived in excellent shape and in about a week. Waiting for a larger order placed a couple of days ago. Needing more storage. Prices are sickening compared to here in the great white north.


----------



## momo439

tacgnol said:


> Hello guys, i'm new at ordering cigar online, but so far, great success.
> 
> 2 order with atlantic with option 2 and they got here in no time, without any aditional charges, same for cigar place, but it was a bit longer. i had some issue with absolute cigar, they forget to ship my cigar, and i had a hard time communicating by email, but after a month, i got my cigars.
> 
> now i'm waiting for an order from dirty leafs, but i also think they forgot to ship the package ... they said they did, but there is no tracking in their system to prove it .... let's wait a bit more.


Yeah... I must say that's one thing that DL could improve on is the handling/shipping time but worry not, you'll get them


----------



## momo439

tacgnol said:


> Hello guys, i'm new at ordering cigar online, but so far, great success.
> 
> 2 order with atlantic with option 2 and they got here in no time, without any aditional charges, same for cigar place, but it was a bit longer. i had some issue with absolute cigar, they forget to ship my cigar, and i had a hard time communicating by email, but after a month, i got my cigars.
> 
> now i'm waiting for an order from dirty leafs, but i also think they forgot to ship the package ... they said they did, but there is no tracking in their system to prove it .... let's wait a bit more.


Was Absolute's shipping comprehensive? It's the first time I heard of someone ordering from them. How's their prices?


----------



## tacgnol

momo439 said:


> Yeah... I must say that's one thing that DL could improve on is the handling/shipping time but worry not, you'll get them


yeah that's what ive been told by them. they shipped mid october, i'll wait at the end of november before complaining more to them.

Regarding absolute, the shipping they charge is ok, but the cigar price isn't the best i think. I ordered some Dominican barber pole from them, and for the long wait, they gave me a quorum toro single with some matches.


----------



## momo439

tacgnol said:


> yeah that's what ive been told by them. they shipped mid october, i'll wait at the end of november before complaining more to them.
> 
> Regarding absolute, the shipping they charge is ok, but the cigar price isn't the best i think. I ordered some Dominican barber pole from them, and for the long wait, they gave me a quorum toro single with some matches.


My last one with DL took 26 days to show up; less than ideal but I ratter wait a little than not get them at all


----------



## bluenose

Hey all, new guy here in Sask. just placed my first order with cigar place and can't wait. first time ordering online so kept it small, just a dozen assorted sticks to try. If all goes well I can see how this could get addictive.
If this question crosses that line just give me a slap but wondering if any of you have had a shipment labelled cigars cross without troubles. I'm looking to order a 20 pack of trader jacks flavored cigars and one company with really good prices and shipping says they label as cigars. just wondering if that would cause me a lot of head ache on a $20 package of smokes?


----------



## tacgnol

bluenose said:


> Hey all, new guy here in Sask. just placed my first order with cigar place and can't wait. first time ordering online so kept it small, just a dozen assorted sticks to try. If all goes well I can see how this could get addictive.
> If this question crosses that line just give me a slap but wondering if any of you have had a shipment labelled cigars cross without troubles. I'm looking to order a 20 pack of trader jacks flavored cigars and one company with really good prices and shipping says they label as cigars. just wondering if that would cause me a lot of head ache on a $20 package of smokes?


I ask for the shipper to label the box as 'cigar' so even if they get checked, they won't be seized by custom. if i find the rate too high, I will just refuse the package and return to seller.

but so far, over 5-6 shipment from different place, they were never checked


----------



## bluenose

Hmm, I think I might have to give them a try then. Thanks


----------



## steelman

I just received my larger package from AC using option 1. No problems, and it took about a week to arrive.

Two thumbs up.


----------



## bluenose

So reading through this and the previous thread about shipping to Canada I'm wondering if there's an updated list of vendors. Seems AC and CP are the main go too for most but just wondering if there's any others that should be looked at?


----------



## tacgnol

bluenose said:


> So reading through this and the previous thread about shipping to Canada I'm wondering if there's an updated list of vendors. Seems AC and CP are the main go too for most but just wondering if there's any others that should be looked at?


From my personal experience:

Atlantic Cigar : Excelent
Cigar Place : Excelent, but take a bit longer
Flatbed Cigar : Excelent
Absolute Cigar : Excelent, when they don't loose your order ...
Dirty Leaf : Order never got here so far after a month ....


----------



## bluenose

Thanks. I placed My first order through Cigar Place, hoping I will see it by next week.
I'd like to order some Trader Jack's in my next order to try, and Altlantic's the only one of them that I believe lists them. Just can't see paying $30 shipping on $20 worth of sticks. Guess I need to build up the shopping cart a little to make it worth. 
Has anyone found an order size limit (so to speak) that seems to be better. for example keep it under 20 sticks etc...


----------



## tacgnol

bluenose said:


> Thanks. I placed My first order through Cigar Place, hoping I will see it by next week.
> I'd like to order some Trader Jack's in my next order to try, and Altlantic's the only one of them that I believe lists them. Just can't see paying $30 shipping on $20 worth of sticks. Guess I need to build up the shopping cart a little to make it worth.
> Has anyone found an order size limit (so to speak) that seems to be better. for example keep it under 20 sticks etc...


I try to keep it under 50 stick, but for some order, i went up to 75 (by their mistake to my advantage hehe) and i ordered over 100 but they were mini cigarrilos (5X20 tins) + 2 sampler pack in the same order.


----------



## momo439

bluenose said:


> Thanks. I placed My first order through Cigar Place, hoping I will see it by next week.
> I'd like to order some Trader Jack's in my next order to try, and Altlantic's the only one of them that I believe lists them. Just can't see paying $30 shipping on $20 worth of sticks. Guess I need to build up the shopping cart a little to make it worth.
> Has anyone found an order size limit (so to speak) that seems to be better. for example keep it under 20 sticks etc...


Cigar Place recommends to keep it under two boxes. I made a larger order once with DL and they divided it in two shipments at my request; they had a free shipping offer. They have them quite a bit lately; I find out by email and social media


----------



## zabhatton

momo439 said:


> Cigar Place recommends to keep it under two boxes. I made a larger order once with DL and they divided it in two shipments at my request; they had a free shipping offer. They have them quite a bit lately; I find out by email and social media


Free shipping to Canada also?


----------



## momo439

zabhatton said:


> Free shipping to Canada also?


Yes my friend! As far has I know they're the only one doing it; compensate for their higher price and smaller selection. I mentioned it to CP on social media and they told me it could not be done because of the particular nature of international shipping; more handling.


----------



## bluenose

They do seem to have a smaller selection but hey free shipping's worth alot in my book. I'll be watching for free shipping events from them. sure I could find enough stuff to make up an order lol


----------



## bluenose

Well just placed my second order with CP. Tracking on the first shows it at the border but canada post doesn't have it yet. been like that for a couple days, starting to worry a bit.:frown:

Also placed an order with tampahumidors yesterday for my trader jack's. hopefully over the next 2-3 weeks the humidor'll be stocked and ready to rest.:cowboyic9:


----------



## momo439

bluenose said:


> Well just placed my second order with CP. Tracking on the first shows it at the border but canada post doesn't have it yet. been like that for a couple days, starting to worry a bit.:frown:
> 
> Also placed an order with tampahumidors yesterday for my trader jack's. hopefully over the next 2-3 weeks the humidor'll be stocked and ready to rest.:cowboyic9:


One of my order was held at customs for six days once. I was convince I'd be hit hard by fees but to my surprise it came in unnoticed. Go wonder... it's worry some but not uncommon; do not despair yet my friend


----------



## bluenose

Yea we ordered a gift for one of my kids for Christmas that sat for 5 days with the same showing on the tracking and was just released, just being my first order I'm expecting the worse. My typical luck. It was only about $20-25 worth so even if I get hit with customs it shouldn't be bad. Just hoping they don't get confiscated.


----------



## bluenose

Well tracking is showing the first order has been released to Canada Post tonight so feeling a bit better about my order.:woohoo:

Had to laugh though, the gift we ordered for my daughter was delivered today but the tracking is still saying it's 2 days away. Canada Post's tracking has definitely gone down hill lately...:canada:


----------



## momo439

bluenose said:


> Well tracking is showing the first order has been released to Canada Post tonight so feeling a bit better about my order.:woohoo:
> 
> Had to laugh though, the gift we ordered for my daughter was delivered today but the tracking is still saying it's 2 days away. Canada Post's tracking has definitely gone down hill lately...:canada:


Good! Hope you'll get your order soon. My latest CC order's tracking said "delivery attempted" last but it never happened. Got the card two days later and the parcel arrived at the post office five days before that... I don't even want to start comprehending any of it lol


----------



## b190again

Just a quick update in regards to my difficulties: the package was seized by customs with no chance of return to the sender. It was a worthwhile lesson and in hindsight I was a little greedy. I had ordered under 50 cigars but between 3 boxes so that was a little much. Since then I've put in another order that should be arriving shortly, from now on I'm sticking to one box at a time since shipping doesn't increase the price enough to mitigate the savings.


----------



## momo439

b190again said:


> Just a quick update in regards to my difficulties: the package was seized by customs with no chance of return to the sender. It was a worthwhile lesson and in hindsight I was a little greedy. I had ordered under 50 cigars but between 3 boxes so that was a little much. Since then I've put in another order that should be arriving shortly, from now on I'm sticking to one box at a time since shipping doesn't increase the price enough to mitigate the savings.


Sorry to hear that. It's hard to predict what will happen; some have made hundreds of orders without a glitch and some other, including me, made a dozen and get busted. I wish you luck in your furur endeavour!


----------



## bluenose

So checked my tracking last night and it showed it was in Regina yesterday, meaning it would be here today. I stop in and check my mail box on my way home (around 3pm) and I have a delivery notice card, Sweet!!! Walk around to the office side of the post office and they're closed... Until Monday. Really starting to hate small town Saskatchewan living.:banghead:

At least I know it made it here, a day over 2 weeks since I placed the order


----------



## hawg

Make you wanna cry. Ha.


----------



## bluenose

Yep and monday they're only open from 9 until 12. I probably won't get home until 3 and the wife's unable to get out to pick it up so it's looking like tuesday before I can get it


----------



## momo439

bluenose said:


> So checked my tracking last night and it showed it was in Regina yesterday, meaning it would be here today. I stop in and check my mail box on my way home (around 3pm) and I have a delivery notice card, Sweet!!! Walk around to the office side of the post office and they're closed... Until Monday. Really starting to hate small town Saskatchewan living.:banghead:
> 
> At least I know it made it here, a day over 2 weeks since I placed the order


I could imagine myself kneeling in front of the door bawling my eyes out! So close yet so far


----------



## bluenose

yea the post office is 1 street over and 1 block down from here, so close, oh so close


----------



## tacgnol

hehe ...

FYI i just made an order a bit bigger with flatbed (25% off, ending tonight, couldn't pass that).

1 box with a 4-pack sampler. let's wait and see.


----------



## b190again

momo439 said:


> Sorry to hear that. It's hard to predict what will happen; some have made hundreds of orders without a glitch and some other, including me, made a dozen and get busted. I wish you luck in your furur endeavour!


Thanks for the condolences, I've had a few orders come in while waiting so that eases the pain (except to my wallet). However another quick update! I had made an order to DL for a rarer box of smokes way back on October 14th. the tracking number they sent followed a package going to British Columbia (for those who aren't knowledgeable of Canadian geography that's a fair ways away from Ontario). Then after a few apologetic emails from customer service a new package was sent out and the tracking number was promised but never delivered. Finally today I received an email form detailing a refund for my order without any explanation. I've written back to try and get an explanation or possibly try the order again (I really want those cigars and they're the only ones who stock them). Will continue to update.


----------



## tacgnol

b190again said:


> Thanks for the condolences, I've had a few orders come in while waiting so that eases the pain (except to my wallet). However another quick update! I had made an order to DL for a rarer box of smokes way back on October 14th. the tracking number they sent followed a package going to British Columbia (for those who aren't knowledgeable of Canadian geography that's a fair ways away from Ontario). Then after a few apologetic emails from customer service a new package was sent out and the tracking number was promised but never delivered. Finally today I received an email form detailing a refund for my order without any explanation. I've written back to try and get an explanation or possibly try the order again (I really want those cigars and they're the only ones who stock them). Will continue to update.


Thanks, keep us informed.... I still haven't got any good news for my order from them ......


----------



## momo439

b190again said:


> Thanks for the condolences, I've had a few orders come in while waiting so that eases the pain (except to my wallet). However another quick update! I had made an order to DL for a rarer box of smokes way back on October 14th. the tracking number they sent followed a package going to British Columbia (for those who aren't knowledgeable of Canadian geography that's a fair ways away from Ontario). Then after a few apologetic emails from customer service a new package was sent out and the tracking number was promised but never delivered. Finally today I received an email form detailing a refund for my order without any explanation. I've written back to try and get an explanation or possibly try the order again (I really want those cigars and they're the only ones who stock them). Will continue to update.


 @tacgnol and @b190again, here's some info I got about it by email and on social media. Friend of mine in Belleville just got the $55 discount they announced for an order he did recently that took about a month to get in. Hope this help. PM me if the link doesn't work.

Excerpt:

We've messed up a little bit lately
View this email in your browser

We Messed Up Lately, and We're Willing to Admit That

At Dirty Leaf Cigars we aim to be straight forward and honest with our customers, who we value more than anything. Without you guys we simply don't exist. And we know we know we've messed up in recent weeks and know we must admit it, take a step a back, evaluate the situation, and resolve it with the haste that you guys deserve, and that's precisely what we've done. In recent months Dirty Leaf Cigars has grown so rapidly, and so much larger than we had ever imagined, we simply were not prepared. Unfortunately, it was our customers who suffered from this growth with orders going out late, being incorrect, or taking too long to arrive. That is unacceptable and please know it will no longer be so, this is our promise and our word. We have hired 5 extremely talented and knowledgeable staff who are now prepared to take on the task of delivering your cigars with haste and accuracy. There will now be full time employees answering customer questions, picking orders from the humidors, packing orders, shipping orders, and doing everything it takes to keep the company running smoothly. We've implemented several new systems and procedures to ensure better organization, and we've strengthened our relationship with USPS and done our best to get on the same page with them. Again, Dirty Leaf went from a small, humble company, to a beast of an international operation almost overnight and we were ill-prepared.

This is the new Dirty Leaf Cigars. And we PROMISE we won't let you down.

ALL customers who placed orders in the last month are receiving a $55 credit to their account as well as free cigars. We will be notifying all those who we feel have been affected by our growth and that are being credited. But please, if you feel you had issues with any recent orders, PLEASE let us know at [email protected]

Dirty Leaf Cigars

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=609092732535818&id=392184


----------



## bluenose

Well my first order from cp is sitting at the post office waiting for me. My second order (trader jacks) from tampahumidors is past customs according to the tracking, but my second order from cp is now saying this, Item has been presented to Canada Border Services Agency for customs review.

Neither of my other 2 said that, I'm guessing I'm going to get hit by customs on this? It was only 12 sticks and value was something around $25 so it shouldn't be toooooo bad if I do right? Anyone ever see that in tracking?


----------



## bluenose

Managed to slip over the post office before they closed and grabbed my first order from CP. Well packed and no issues.
Both other orders are now saying in transit so should be here before the end of the week. Fingers crossed.


----------



## momo439

bluenose said:


> Managed to slip over the post office before they closed and grabbed my first order from CP. Well packed and no issues.
> Both other orders are now saying in transit so should be here before the end of the week. Fingers crossed.


Good to hear! Wish you luck for the rest


----------



## b190again

momo439 said:


> @tacgnol and @b190again, here's some info I got about it by email and on social media. Friend of mine in Belleville just got the $55 discount they announced for an order he did recently that took about a month to get in. Hope this help. PM me if the link doesn't work.
> 
> Excerpt:
> 
> We've messed up a little bit lately
> View this email in your browser
> 
> We Messed Up Lately, and We're Willing to Admit That
> 
> At Dirty Leaf Cigars we aim to be straight forward and honest with our customers, who we value more than anything. Without you guys we simply don't exist. And we know we know we've messed up in recent weeks and know we must admit it, take a step a back, evaluate the situation, and resolve it with the haste that you guys deserve, and that's precisely what we've done. In recent months Dirty Leaf Cigars has grown so rapidly, and so much larger than we had ever imagined, we simply were not prepared. Unfortunately, it was our customers who suffered from this growth with orders going out late, being incorrect, or taking too long to arrive. That is unacceptable and please know it will no longer be so, this is our promise and our word. We have hired 5 extremely talented and knowledgeable staff who are now prepared to take on the task of delivering your cigars with haste and accuracy. There will now be full time employees answering customer questions, picking orders from the humidors, packing orders, shipping orders, and doing everything it takes to keep the company running smoothly. We've implemented several new systems and procedures to ensure better organization, and we've strengthened our relationship with USPS and done our best to get on the same page with them. Again, Dirty Leaf went from a small, humble company, to a beast of an international operation almost overnight and we were ill-prepared.
> 
> This is the new Dirty Leaf Cigars. And we PROMISE we won't let you down.
> 
> ALL customers who placed orders in the last month are receiving a $55 credit to their account as well as free cigars. We will be notifying all those who we feel have been affected by our growth and that are being credited. But please, if you feel you had issues with any recent orders, PLEASE let us know at
> 
> I received two personal replies in regards to my ordering woes and I couldn't be more satisfied with the resolution. I will continue to patronize DL as they have a few smokes I cannot get anywhere else, I respect that they've come forward and admitted their errors and have rectified them.


----------



## bluenose

Stopped into the post office on my way home and both orders (CP and tampahumidors) were there waiting for me. 2 days early and no problems. Soon going to need to find some cedar and steal that cooler down in the basement I believe...


----------



## momo439

bluenose said:


> Stopped into the post office on my way home and both orders (CP and tampahumidors) were there waiting for me. 2 days early and no problems. Soon going to need to find some cedar and steal that cooler down in the basement I believe...


Good to hear! Is Tampa Humidor "comprehensive" with regards to Canadians needs or label cigars? I'm holding off on the cooler, I'd end up with a divorse...


----------



## bluenose

lol yea I think I'll invest in a decent 50 ct humi first, gradual steps and maybe she won't notice. lol. Tampa would only label as cigars but it slipped through any unexpected costs. Was only a $20 20 pack so maybe they don't worry about a smaller order like that?


----------



## momo439

bluenose said:


> lol yea I think I'll invest in a decent 50 ct humi first, gradual steps and maybe she won't notice. lol. Tampa would only label as cigars but it slipped through any unexpected costs. Was only a $20 20 pack so maybe they don't worry about a smaller order like that?


I drew the line in the middle and got an Plano ammo box from Canadian Tire (pictures below). There's a rubber seal and once you let it air out for a couple of weeks, it makes a nice 150-200 count box. With what you can see in the second picture I still have room for 30-40 loose sticks.

I've seen some small orders go through many times without a glich before, it's just inconvenient to always make small ones because of the shipping fees


----------



## bluenose

I like that idea, sturdy and portable yet large enough to fit a fair amount of sticks. 
I've been sticking to small orders until I know what I like, but I can see what you mean about shipping costs.


----------



## stogienoob75

Just a little FYI... convinced my wife that a 10 cigar Xikar travel humi would be a great stocking stuffer and of course we shouldn't pass up on the buy one get 2 free Macanudo Portofinos... Since I was already ordering I snuck in the San Lotano MYM... They got here today (I ordered them Friday before US thanks giving) all in good order and no surprises.

The best part, only the travel humi is going in the stocking!


----------



## jferreir

Question -- where's the best place to order Arturo Fuente cigars online for shipping to Toronto? 

By best, I mean the following:
- quality cigars 
- low price
- fast and discreet shipping (i.e., low risk of customs seizure/excise tax)
- secure packaging with humi-pack

I ordered from Atlantic Cigars previously, and while the order made it through customs without issue, there was no humidification device in the box and the cigars arrived fairly stale/nasty tasting. That's partially my fault for not requesting a humi-pack for long transit time in the dead of winter. Anyway, AC doesn't have much Arturo Fuente in stock, so any recommendations? 

Also, with the recent increase in duties on tobacco in Canada, are more shipments being inspected?


----------



## tacgnol

my third order from flatbed got flagged. 374$... I will try to return to the seller. I will update here with the progress.


----------



## momo439

jferreir said:


> Question -- where's the best place to order Arturo Fuente cigars online for shipping to Toronto?
> 
> By best, I mean the following:
> - quality cigars
> - low price
> - fast and discreet shipping (i.e., low risk of customs seizure/excise tax)
> - secure packaging with humi-pack
> 
> I ordered from Atlantic Cigars previously, and while the order made it through customs without issue, there was no humidification device in the box and the cigars arrived fairly stale/nasty tasting. That's partially my fault for not requesting a humi-pack for long transit time in the dead of winter. Anyway, AC doesn't have much Arturo Fuente in stock, so any recommendations?
> 
> Also, with the recent increase in duties on tobacco in Canada, are more shipments being inspected?


Cigar Place dot biz has a decent AF selection and they'll ship person to person. As for your other question, I don't know/noticed a difference as of yet. My last order that was ceased was back in May; my August (NC) whent through as well as my October (CC) order. It may be time to monitor and keep some kind of a record


----------



## momo439

tacgnol said:


> my third order from flatbed got flagged. 374$... I will try to return to the seller. I will update here with the progress.


Yikes! You should be able to send back to the seller and just pay shipping again to have it resend your way


----------



## BlastFusion1

jferreir said:


> Question -- where's the best place to order Arturo Fuente cigars online for shipping to Toronto?
> 
> By best, I mean the following:
> - quality cigars
> - low price
> - fast and discreet shipping (i.e., low risk of customs seizure/excise tax)
> - secure packaging with humi-pack
> 
> I ordered from Atlantic Cigars previously, and while the order made it through customs without issue, there was no humidification device in the box and the cigars arrived fairly stale/nasty tasting. That's partially my fault for not requesting a humi-pack for long transit time in the dead of winter. Anyway, AC doesn't have much Arturo Fuente in stock, so any recommendations?
> 
> Also, with the recent increase in duties on tobacco in Canada, are more shipments being inspected?


Just putting in a plug for us here @ Cheap Cigars | Buy Cigars Online | Cigar Accessories | Flavored Cigars

We ship via the USPS.
We ship discreetly and allow the customer to provide us their declaration information.
We carry the full line of Arturo Fuente cigars including Anejo Sharks and lots of Opus X, including full boxes.
We ship all single cigars with Water Pillow Humidifier devices. Customers can also request that we remove cigars from their boxes and add a humidification device with box purchases as well. 
Quite honestly, even before our 5% discount on most Fuente products, you'd be hard pressed to find lower prices on the web, and if you do, call me and I'll see if we can match it.


----------



## BlastFusion1

momo439 said:


> Yikes! You should be able to send back to the seller and just pay shipping again to have it resend your way


I don't know if that's how Flatbed operates or not, but that is how we do business. That is assuming Canadian Customs actually mails the package back. In my 4 years here though, I only know of a handful of orders that have been seized, less than a handful actually. Although, not too long ago, we had two orders come back to us on the same day where the customs agent seemed to slide open the top of the boxes, removed the top layer of cigars and sliced the tops of the cigars horizontally for the most part above where the cut would be made and then did the same after replacing the top layer. The single cigars that were in the order were sliced 1/3rd of the way through lengthwise, rendering them unsmokeable.

We're waiting to find out if this is an isolated incident or if this appears to be new Canadian Customs policy regarding cigars.


----------



## tacgnol

BlastFusion1 said:


> I don't know if that's how Flatbed operates or not, but that is how we do business. That is assuming Canadian Customs actually mails the package back. In my 4 years here though, I only know of a handful of orders that have been seized, less than a handful actually. Although, not too long ago, we had two orders come back to us on the same day where the customs agent seemed to slide open the top of the boxes, removed the top layer of cigars and sliced the tops of the cigars horizontally for the most part above where the cut would be made and then did the same after replacing the top layer. The single cigars that were in the order were sliced 1/3rd of the way through lengthwise, rendering them unsmokeable.
> 
> We're waiting to find out if this is an isolated incident or if this appears to be new Canadian Customs policy regarding cigars.


Thanks Jessica for your input.

I already have 2 successful order with you guys, you have good reputation here


----------



## bojangle

Hi there,

New here and to cigar smoking in general, but I'm in Southwestern Ontario and I've placed an order for 60 cigars with Atlantic Cigars and my tracking information with Asendia USA states:

_In Transit to Post Office/Delivery Agent - For export_

What does this mean and what further scans should I expect to see before it is cleared by customs?

Thanks all!


----------



## tacgnol

bojangle said:


> Hi there,
> 
> New here and to cigar smoking in general, but I'm in Southwestern Ontario and I've placed an order for 60 cigars with Atlantic Cigars and my tracking information with Asendia USA states:
> 
> _In Transit to Post Office/Delivery Agent - For export_
> 
> What does this mean and what further scans should I expect to see before it is cleared by customs?
> 
> Thanks all!


you should expect a hands off with USPS at the border, then with canada post.


----------



## bojangle

Oh, packages don't get flown over directly to Mississauga for processing? Anyone have experience with how long it will take to process and ship once in Canada around this time of year (Christmas time)? Also, does Asendia USA update their tracking information instantaneously upon the package being scanned at a mail facility?

Thanks!


----------



## tacgnol

I would say Dirty Leafs cigar isn't a safe place to order anymore.

I ordered on Oct 12.

Visa is after them now.


----------



## tacgnol

bojangle said:


> Oh, packages don't get flown over directly to Mississauga for processing? Anyone have experience with how long it will take to process and ship once in Canada around this time of year (Christmas time)? Also, does Asendia USA update their tracking information instantaneously upon the package being scanned at a mail facility?
> 
> Thanks!


They should update their tracking, and they will give you the USPS tracking when they give the box to them. then you can follow up as usual.


----------



## jferreir

bojangle said:


> Oh, packages don't get flown over directly to Mississauga for processing? Anyone have experience with how long it will take to process and ship once in Canada around this time of year (Christmas time)? Also, does Asendia USA update their tracking information instantaneously upon the package being scanned at a mail facility?
> 
> Thanks!


The package will be assigned a new tracking number after it's passed off to Customs/Canada Post. How long it will take to clear customs is really anyone's guess - it could take anywhere from one day to a week or two. I wouldn't be holding my breath at this time of year, but if it's going from AC to Ontario, I'd guess 8-10 business day if all goes well.


----------



## Gypsy1986

I have ordered a box of Rocky Patel's, Oct 15 2014 and a sampler pack San Cristobal, Dec 15. I have asked all the questions, and got good response from DL, and they have sent it they say, but this will be the 3rd time they have sent it. And still nothing........I am starting to wonder. Any one else having trouble.


----------



## tacgnol

Gypsy1986 said:


> I have ordered a box of Rocky Patel's, Oct 15 2014 and a sampler pack San Cristobal, Dec 15. I have asked all the questions, and got good response from DL, and they have sent it they say, but this will be the 3rd time they have sent it. And still nothing........I am starting to wonder. Any one else having trouble.


Yes, me.

I reported them to Visa yesterday .... hopefully i will have some news from them next week. Visa told me it could take a couple of days....


----------



## Gypsy1986

I was not worried about that as they have already refunded me the money had I spent. That part is great. I just do not under stand how it can take so long to get an order done? I have ordered other things from the states and it only takes a week, not going on 2 months. 
If they could have given me a tracking number I could have chased that end instead of chasing them.


tacgnol said:


> Yes, me.
> 
> I reported them to Visa yesterday .... hopefully i will have some news from them next week. Visa told me it could take a couple of days....


----------



## bojangle

Gypsy1986 said:


> I was not worried about that as they have already refunded me the money had I spent. That part is great. I just do not under stand how it can take so long to get an order done? I have ordered other things from the states and it only takes a week, not going on 2 months.
> If they could have given me a tracking number I could have chased that end instead of chasing them.


Why didn't DL give you a tracking number?


----------



## bojangle

I received an update stating that my package was en route to Canada from the ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS) facility. Does this mean it is being flown over and will arrive at Mississauga's sorting facility?


----------



## momo439

I feel bad for introducing DL to some of you guys; my experience with them was good. Some of my friends in Ontario use them also and they never had a problem. My apologies guys, I really feel bad about all this


----------



## justice123

bojangle said:


> I received an update stating that my package was en route to Canada from the ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS) facility. Does this mean it is being flown over and will arrive at Mississauga's sorting facility?


Mine says the same thing. It said 
2014/12/1709:51USJFKA,USAInternational item has left originating country and is en route to Canada 

This is the last update. Usually takes a day to get to Mississauga. But due to Holidays it will take longer. They fly it over.


----------



## bojangle

justice123 said:


> Mine says the same thing. It said
> 2014/12/1709:51USJFKA,USAInternational item has left originating country and is en route to Canada
> 
> This is the last update. Usually takes a day to get to Mississauga. But due to Holidays it will take longer. Don't know if they fly it or drive it over though.


I think because it's at JFK airport, it will be flown over. Where did you order from? Keep us updated!


----------



## bojangle

momo439 said:


> I feel bad for introducing DL to some of you guys; my experience with them was good. Some of my friends in Ontario use them also and they never had a problem. My apologies guys, I really feel bad about all this


I also placed an order for some grab bags yesterday from DL and am hoping everything is all good. The customer rep I was emailing back and forth with for a week said the order was to be shipped yesterday, but I tried to get a tracking code from him today and no response yet.


----------



## justice123

I was wondering if anyone knows about Asendia that AC uses? AC sent the package out on Dec 12 But USPS didn't get the parcel till Dec 17/2014. Why does it take 5 days to get to USPS? In the past When AC sent the email with the tracking number it would say USPS was sent electronic info to expect tha parcel. Why did it take 5 days from when the parcel was sent out to get to USPS? Where was the parcel in those 5 days?


December 17, 2014 , 8:17 am 
Arrived at Sort Facility 
ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS) 
December 16, 2014 
Pre-Shipment Info Sent to USPS 



DateTimeStatus12/16/201400:15In Transit to Post Office/Delivery Agent - For export12/15/201422:15Processed by US Carrier12/13/201420:31In transit to carrier's US operations facility12/12/201421:31Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit to carrier12/12/201418:16Electronic shipping information received


----------



## bojangle

Here is what my tracking with Canada Post says:

_DATETIME _MISSISSAUGA In Transit
_DATETIME	_MISSISSAUGA	Item processed

does this mean it's cleared customs?


----------



## justice123

Yes your item cleared Customs and is on it's way to you. 

Mine says

2014/12/19 02:26 MISSISSAUGA Item has arrived in Canada and was sent for further processing. 

Mine is still in Customs.


----------



## justice123

bojangle said:


> Here is what my tracking with Canada Post says:
> 
> _DATETIME _MISSISSAUGA In Transit
> _DATETIME	_MISSISSAUGA	Item processed
> 
> does this mean it's cleared customs?


I ordered from AC, where did you order from? Your parcel should arrive by Monday since it is in transit to you. Depends where your located and if there is a lot of mail. But it is looking good for you to get it before Christmas.

Good luck


----------



## bojangle

I've placed 2 orders with AC and 1 with DL. That one is with AC. I'm a couple hours from Mississauga.


----------



## justice123

bojangle said:


> I've placed 2 orders with AC and 1 with DL. That one is with AC. I'm a couple hours from Mississauga.


You should get it by Monday. I'm hoping mine clears customs soon. Like to get the smokes for Christmas, New Year holidays. last time it was held up for 7 days in Customs. Crossing my fingers.

When you ordered from AC how long before Asendia got your parcel to USPS? In my previous post in the info from Asendia it says proccessed by US Carrier which I assumed was USPS. I ordered mine last Friday.


----------



## tacgnol

momo439 said:


> I feel bad for introducing DL to some of you guys; my experience with them was good. Some of my friends in Ontario use them also and they never had a problem. My apologies guys, I really feel bad about all this


no need to feel bad for us 

it's all their fault.


----------



## Gypsy1986

Yes you were giving some help and they should be happy you were recommending them. Instead they have dropped the ball!


tacgnol said:


> no need to feel bad for us
> 
> it's all their fault.


----------



## momo439

tacgnol said:


> no need to feel bad for us
> 
> it's all their fault.


Agreed but I can't help but feel a bit responsible. It's already complicated enough for us Canucks to get decent smokes at a decent price and I hate to see brothers struggling even more. It's too bad that it seems we lost another source, they're so few of them


----------



## bojangle

Second order cleared through customs today. Both from AC. Have two more orders to arrive: one from DL and one from CP.


----------



## bojangle

Any Canadians buy any xikar accessories online from a US store? Do you foresee any issues getting metal objects through customs?

Thanks all!


----------



## justice123

bojangle said:


> Any Canadians buy any xikar accessories online from a US store? Do you foresee any issues getting metal objects through customs?
> 
> Thanks all!


Bought a Xikar lighter from CP. Came through no problem. I ordered the lighter along with a box of Cigars. No issues.


----------



## justice123

bojangle how long were your order's from AC in Customs. Mine is still waiting to be released.


----------



## Dlew

justice123 said:


> bojangle how long were your order's from AC in Customs. Mine is still waiting to be released.


hey bud,

I'm new here, but I ordered a box of Arturo's last week from AC. Mine were in customs 2-3 days.

however it was a pretty long time or so I thought. I'll look up specifics and get back to you.

side note: will AC put a humi pack in if you ask, does anyone know? there service was quick, but I got dinged something nasty on customs, however it was my first order ever so I'm pretty pleased.


----------



## momo439

Dlew said:


> but I got dinged something nasty on customs, however it was my first order ever so I'm pretty pleased.


That's too bad, an option is to refuse the parcel; it then gets shipped back to sender and it leaves you two options, reship at your cost or store credit. I hope you'll have better luck or your next orders. It's a shame it happened to you on the first order


----------



## Dlew

momo439 said:


> That's too bad, an option is to refuse the parcel; it then gets shipped back to sender and it leaves you two options, reship at your cost or store credit. I hope you'll have better luck or your next orders. It's a shame it happened to you on the first order


In truth I kinda had a feeling it was going to happen. per cigar I didn't really pay all that much, still less than I would have paid down south on a ship or cigar bar. and since no where in st john's has a decent humidor, or a decent cost.. its cool.


----------



## momo439

Dlew said:


> In truth I kinda had a feeling it was going to happen. per cigar I didn't really pay all that much, still less than I would have paid down south on a ship or cigar bar. and since no where in st john's has a decent humidor, or a decent cost.. its cool.


I feel your pain bro! I'm by Fredericton and there isn't any selection realy and what's there is outrageously priced.


----------



## bojangle

justice123 said:


> bojangle how long were your order's from AC in Customs. Mine is still waiting to be released.


seems like less than a day and maybe only couple of hours? it left the origin country for export, then on avg. of 2 days later I received a customs clearance message and it departed Mississauga's sorting facility with Canada Post.


----------



## justice123

My tracking still says the parcel is in Customs. Cutting it thin to get the smokes before Christmas. 

I will be talking to AC about this Asendia problem. My parcel went out on Dec 12, USPS didn't get the parcel till Dec 17 which added 5 days extra to the delivery, since USPS now works 7 days a week. I use to get my parcel within 4-5 business days of the date AC sent the parcel out, now with this Asendia it 's taking anywhere from 7-10 days or more. 

Ordered from CP and used first class shipping got here quicker than priority.


----------



## justice123

Contacted AC. They said technically the parcel was sent out on Dec 15, but they sent the tracking email Dec 12. But since it's still in customs, they will investigate in another 2 days. I think I'm gonna give CP a lot more of my business in the future. This having my parcels sitting in customs like this which has happened quite a bit with the last 5 orders. With the cost of shipping, for express mail. If I am going to wait 10 plus days, I would rather pay first class shipping and wait 10 days which with CP has never happened. Paying for express postage and not getting the service is a bit annoying.

Anyways hope everyone has a Merry Christmas and a Happy cigar filled New Year.


----------



## Dlew

momo439 said:


> I feel your pain bro! I'm by Fredericton and there isn't any selection realy and what's there is outrageously priced.


17.80$ cad for a Romeo Y Julieta here from HOLY smokes, or the other smoke shop in two. 35$ for two cigars.. is stupidly over priced. well I'm sure it makes business sense, just not justifiable for myself.


----------



## justice123

The reason for the crazy pricing is the Canadian tax's on tobacco,which are insane. I talked to a few people at AC and CP and they cannot believe what we have to pay for a half decent smoke in Canada. When I first started smoking a few years back a Quorum cigar was going for about $10 a cigar at the BM.

The BM have to charge these ridiculous price's since after they pay tax's on the product there is a very small profit margine, I don't know how they stay in business. That's the reason for this great forum. So we can find smokes at prices that won't break the bank. Never understood the tax system here. If they didn't make the tax so high all the BOTL could just buy locally.


Dlew said:


> 17.80$ cad for a Romeo Y Julieta here from HOLY smokes, or the other smoke shop in two. 35$ for two cigars.. is stupidly over priced. well I'm sure it makes business sense, just not justifiable for myself.


----------



## bojangle

3 out of 4 orders cleared through customs. this last one from DL. one more to go.


----------



## bojangle

justice123 said:


> The reason for the crazy pricing is the Canadian tax's on tobacco,which are insane. I talked to a few people at AC and CP and they cannot believe what we have to pay for a half decent smoke in Canada. When I first started smoking a few years back a Quorum cigar was going for about $10 a cigar at the BM.
> 
> The BM have to charge these ridiculous price's since after they pay tax's on the product there is a very small profit margine, I don't know how they stay in business. That's the reason for this great forum. So we can find smokes at prices that won't break the bank. Never understood the tax system here. If they didn't make the tax so high all the BOTL could just buy locally.


Was at a B&M earlier and saw a Padron 2000 for $25....


----------



## momo439

bojangle said:


> 3 out of 4 orders cleared through customs. this last one from DL. one more to go.


So things got all settled with DL in the end I guess?


----------



## justice123

bojangle said:


> 3 out of 4 orders cleared through customs. this last one from DL. one more to go.


My parcel is still in customs going on 6 days. Won't be seeing it for the Holidays.

Called Canada Post, asked them about reimbursment for the cost of shipping. I explained I paid good money for express, but because of Customs I didn't get what I paid for. Told me to contact the sender and have them ask for a shipping refund. I will be doing that after the holidays. Even if I get the parcel after the holidays, I will be getting my shipping charge reimbursed back to me.

I didn't know that the shipping charges can be refunded if you don't get the shipping you paid for. AC will have to ask for the refund then pass it back to me. Canada Post said it's been done in the past. He said they agree it's not right what Customs does, since people pay good money for their parcels to get delivered in a certain time. So I guess my next order should be free shipping, or I get the shipping fee back. Good to know for the future.


----------



## justice123

bojangle said:


> Was at a B&M earlier and saw a Padron 2000 for $25....


Online they go for about $5.20 a stick. The prices are ridiculous in Canada.


----------



## bojangle

momo439 said:


> So things got all settled with DL in the end I guess?


Waiting to see what my shipment contains then i'll report back, but i've been dealing with Alan directly and it's shipped pretty fast (shipped Saturday). I also received a refund in store credit on my shipping.


----------



## bojangle

justice123 said:


> Online they go for about $5.20 a stick. The prices are ridiculous in Canada.


It's not just taxes, tariffs, etc. - the B&Ms here mark-up everything by a few hundred percent. Xikar xi2 cutters go for around $70 in Canada. In the US, you can get them for less than $30.... Needless to say, they've lost my business entirely.


----------



## droy1958

Try About Us - Corona Cigar CO. - Corona Cigar Company or Cigars in Florida - Buy Cigars, Humidors, Accessories and much more.


----------



## bojangle

droy1958 said:


> Try Cigars in Florida - Buy Cigars, Humidors, Accessories and much more.


DO they for sure ship to Canada?


----------



## justice123

bojangle said:


> DO they for sure ship to Canada?


Cigars in Florida - Buy Cigars, Humidors, Accessories and much more.

Looks like they use UPS, not USPS for International orders. I have heard that UPS puts all duties and tax's before delivering, plus their quite expensive. This is the International shipping policy I found on their website. I would also like to know if they price match? Plus if duties are to high the parcel can be sent back and reshipped? Plus will they ship Internationally using USPS if requested?

International Shipping for Cigars only.

In case we consider necessary, usually related with long trips across the world we may decide to get the cigars out of the box and place them in Arturo Fuente Humidor Bags. This will prevent the cigars from driying out. In case you dont want this choice you must explicitally say that in your order. Keep in mind that this bags will keep the fresheness of your cigars and it is actually the best way for them to travel. Cigars Boxes are not equiped to travel.

We are not responsible for additional Taxes, Dutties you may incurr when cigars are internationally shipped.

Product Pricing/Typos

Returns Policy

You may return most new, unopened items within 30 days of delivery for a full refund. We'll also pay the return shipping costs if the return is a result of our error (you received an incorrect or defective item, etc.).

You should expect to receive your refund within four weeks of giving your package to the return shipper, however, in many cases you will receive a refund more quickly. This time period includes the transit time for us to receive your return from the shipper (5 to 10 business days), the time it takes us to process your return once we receive it (3 to 5 business days), and the time it takes your bank to process our refund request (5 to 10 business days).

If you need to return an item, simply login to your account, view the order using the "Complete Orders" link under the My Account menu and click the Return Item(s) button. We'll notify you via e-mail of your refund once we've received and processed the returned item.

Shipping

We can ship to virtually any address in the world. Note that there are restrictions on some products, and some products cannot be shipped to international destinations.

When you place an order, we will estimate shipping and delivery dates for you based on the availability of your items and the shipping options you choose. Depending on the shipping provider you choose, shipping date estimates may appear on the shipping quotes page.

Please also note that the shipping rates for many items we sell are weight-based. The weight of any such item can be found on its detail page. To reflect the policies of the shipping companies we use, all weights will be rounded up to the next full pound.


----------



## momo439

justice123 said:


> Cigars in Florida - Buy Cigars, Humidors, Accessories and much more.
> 
> Looks like they use UPS, not USPS for International orders. I have heard that UPS puts all duties and tax's before delivering, plus their quite expensive. This is the International shipping policy I found on their website. I would also like to know if they price match? Plus if duties are to high the parcel can be sent back and reshipped? Plus will they ship Internationally using USPS requested


You're right, UPS and FedEx "pay" the duties for you and ad a baroque rage fee on top of it for the wonderfull service they rendered you (I really wish there was a sarcasm font).


----------



## droy1958

bojangle said:


> DO they for sure ship to Canada?


Cuenca Cigars, Inc for sure does, as they ask what country when you establish an account. Also this:

International Shipping for Cigars only.

In case we consider necessary, usually related with long trips across the world we may decide to get the cigars out of the box and place them in Arturo Fuente Humidor Bags. This will prevent the cigars from driying out. In case you dont want this choice you must explicitally say that in your order. Keep in mind that this bags will keep the fresheness of your cigars and it is actually the best way for them to travel. Cigars Boxes are not equiped to travel.

We are not responsible for additional Taxes, Dutties you may incurr when cigars are internationally shipped.

When shipping cigars internationally Promotional Gifts

CuencaCigars.com offers complimentary gifts with orders over a specific dollar amount. During checking you must include the comment listed on the current promotional page in order to qualify. On rare occurrences, if current promotion runs out of stock you will be sent the next promotion as an alternative.


----------



## droy1958

bojangle said:


> DO they for sure ship to Canada?


Sorry, but Corona Cigar is not shipping Internationally right now. Which doesn't make sense as I read this before I listed them:
Fast Free Shipping On Orders Over $50

After you place your order, items are shipped by the next business day (and in most cases the same day). To ensure freshness, all cigars are shipped via UPS Ground. If you live in Alaska, Hawaii, Puerto Rico, Guam, or have an APO/FPO or A Post Office Box address (UPS DOES NOT DELIVER TO THESE) your order will arrive via Priority Mail at no extra charge. So wherever you live, your cigars are only a few days away! Be sure to take advantage of our FREE shipping offer. Just place an order totaling $50 or more, and shipping is FREE! Offer excludes international orders.


----------



## bojangle

Is the Mississauga processing plant closed today? Is Canada Post? My item last said "Your item departed a transfer airport in Pearson International, Toronto, CANADA."

Will Canada Post be moving it from Pearson to the Mississauga customs facility (I am in Ontario)? Anyone else ever get a similar posting on USPS?

Thanks all!


----------



## bojangle

Anyone know what this update from stamps[DOT]com means:

"PROCESSED THROUGH OFFICE OF EXCHANGE"

I ordered from CP. USPS doesn't say it cleared customs and Canada Post says it is "in transit" after arriving in Canada, then "item processed." The expected delivery date according to Canada Post is tomorrow.

Thanks all!


----------



## bojangle

4/4 orders cleared customs. 2 from AC. 1 from CP. 1 from DL. 

I've received all but the order from CP. They just cleared customs last night and I should be receiving them tomorrow.


----------



## rdt

bojangle said:


> Is the Mississauga processing plant closed today? Is Canada Post? My item last said "Your item departed a transfer airport in Pearson International, Toronto, CANADA."
> 
> Will Canada Post be moving it from Pearson to the Mississauga customs facility (I am in Ontario)? Anyone else ever get a similar posting on USPS?
> 
> Thanks all!


Yes I have that. Plus the following update:

December 30, 2014 , 10:16 am
Processed Through Sort Facility
CANADA
Your item was processed through a facility in CANADA on December 30, 2014 at 10:16 am. The item is currently in transit to the destination.
December 30, 2014 , 10:16 am
Customs Clearance
CANADA
December 27, 2014 , 8:13 pm
Departed
Toronto, CANADA
December 27, 2014 , 4:10 pm
Departed
Miami, UNITED STATES
December 27, 2014 , 12:51 pm
Arrived
Miami, UNITED STATES
December 27, 2014 , 5:57 am
Processed Through Sort Facility
ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS) 
December 27, 2014 , 5:33 am
Departed USPS Facility

I'm guessing that means another hassle free order from the fantastic people at CigarBiz!! Love their prices and service.
Now let me enjoy yet another Oliva V.


----------



## rdt

But crap! With tomorrow being New Years Day, that means yet another day for the cigars to be sitting in the frigid Mississauga weather. I never thought of asking CP to open the box and ship with humidification. Something I will do from now on, thanks to info learned in this thread.


----------



## rdt

Happy,happy! They are here!!!!!


----------



## justice123

I called and was told my parcel was at the post office after 8 days in Customs. Went to pick it up, $200 in duties. I refused the parcel. The postal worker didn't tell me about the duties. The mailman goes by doesn't even leave a card to tell me the parcel was there. If they left a card they would have put the duty amount. I could have refused it over the phone, instead of driving all the way to the post office. Got there and a different Postal worker said are you ever going to be mad.

Driving to the Post office is a pretty good trip as I live in a rural area. Needless to say, not a Happy camper. It's crazy what we have to do to have a decent smoke. But I'll order again.


----------



## Dlew

rdt said:


> But crap! With tomorrow being New Years Day, that means yet another day for the cigars to be sitting in the frigid Mississauga weather. I never thought of asking CP to open the box and ship with humidification. Something I will do from now on, thanks to info learned in this thread.


I just put in an order with AC, when they asked which option I wanted I told them and I also asked for a humipack to be with the cigars. I'll see what happens, not sure if AC does that, they never responded yay or nay.


----------



## justice123

Dlew said:


> I just put in an order with AC, when they asked which option I wanted I told them and I also asked for a humipack to be with the cigars. I'll see what happens, not sure if AC does that, they never responded yay or nay.


I called today around 3 pm est time. The machine said they were closed. Going to call them Friday, to reship the parcel.


----------



## justice123

I have been ordering from various places for a while now. I have noticed that anytime my parcel gets to custom's on the weekend thats when I usually run into problems. I think it's because the brown noser's are trying to look good and that is when they usually work. I mostly go with option 2 so there is no risk of confiscation. But I'll be rethinking that option from now on.


----------



## tacgnol

I got my "reship" from flatbed. no suprise, everything is perfect


----------



## Dlew

placed my order from AC on the 27th of dec.

shipped on: 30th, 

cleared customs on the 31st: 

got delivered on the 5th.

I ordered two sale packs, of 15 cigars. they both came WELL protected with boveda packs.


----------



## droy1958

tacgnol said:


> I got my "reship" from flatbed. no suprise, everything is perfect


That's a new company to me, along with the Panacea cigar. I seen a $1200 or $1300.00 price on a box of them, then seen it was for a box of 160. Good to hear they have some rep.....


----------



## tacgnol

droy1958 said:


> That's a new company to me, along with the Panacea cigar. I seen a $1200 or $1300.00 price on a box of them, then seen it was for a box of 160. Good to hear they have some rep.....


Their cigars are very good 
They are not cheap, but IMO they are worth it.


----------



## steelman

I have never had a shipment stopped from AC and now have used them 7 times. Always option 2. I wanted to try an order from cigarterminal. Has anyone had any experience with them that can be shared. Thanks.

stelman


----------



## justice123

I have a had good success with option 2. But also had equal success with option 1. I returned the last order, due to the high duties. Still waiting for the AC to get the parcel back. Canada Post played games. 

2015/01/11 03:00 USORDS,USA International shipment has arrived in a foreign country 

2015/01/09 15:34 MISSISSAUGA International item has left Canada 

2015/01/08 08:55 MISSISSAUGA International item was undeliverable. Item being returned to sender. 

2015/01/03 09:47 MISSISSAUGA Item processed 

03:59 MISSISSAUGA Item processed 

03:50 MISSISSAUGA Item processed 

00:58 MISSISSAUGA Item processed 

00:49 MISSISSAUGA Item processed 


The scan for item processed seems to go on and on and there is 4 more item processed scans I didn't get according to Canada Post.
I will wait till the parcel gets back and have it reshipped. See what happens.


----------



## bluenose

Just placed my third order through cp, hopefully it goes trouble free like my last 2.


----------



## justice123

This has to be a new one. My parcel was finally returned to AC. The delay was due to Canada Customs not letting the parcel to be sent back to the sender. I had contacted someone higher up at Canada Post to see about the run around about sending the parcel back which is the only reason it was released back to sender. This was the reason for all the item processed scans, good ole Customs playing games. Must have been having a imature crybaby tantrum since I wouldn't pay their ridiculous duties. I thought custom's was only allowed to have a say for inbound items. Not outgoing? I have never had this problem with any other orders. I'll still order in the future.

Good luck on your order from cp bluenose. Keep us posted.


----------



## DevRider1

Is someone can give me a good summary of the whole thing ? 
132 pages is quite a reading if I want to get everything ...
Where to buy, what option to use ...

Thanks,

DEv


----------



## momo439

DevRider1 said:


> Is someone can give me a good summary of the whole thing ?
> 132 pages is quite a reading if I want to get everything ...
> Where to buy, what option to use ...
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> DEv


Hey Dev, in a nutshell right now:

Atlantic Cigar; reliable with good success rate
Cigar Place; same as above
Dirty Leaf, some problematic shipings but a source none of the less

Good luck


----------



## tacgnol

momo439 said:


> Hey Dev, in a nutshell right now:
> 
> Atlantic Cigar; reliable with good success rate
> Cigar Place; same as above
> Dirty Leaf, some problematic shipings but a source none of the less
> 
> Good luck


I can add Flatbed Cigar : reliable with good success rate


----------



## DevRider1

tacgnol said:


> I can add Flatbed Cigar : reliable with good success rate


What the exact website ? I googled it but no website ...

What are the step to follow when ordering on those sites ? You can pm'd ...
And what about samplers from there ... Some to recommand ?

DEv


----------



## tacgnol

DevRider1 said:


> What the exact website ? I googled it but no website ...
> 
> What are the step to follow when ordering on those sites ? You can pm'd ...
> And what about samplers from there ... Some to recommand ?
> 
> DEv


Hand made Cigars by Flatbed Cigar Company
Probably any mixed sampler should be okay. Just pick the one with the cigar size that you prefer 

every site will contact you regarding on how do you want your cigar to be shipped.

only flatbed doesn't ask, and they write 'cigars' on the box. but i'm sure if you email them with a specific request, they will do it.


----------



## stogienoob75

tacgnol said:


> Hand made Cigars by Flatbed Cigar Company
> Probably any mixed sampler should be okay. Just pick the one with the cigar size that you prefer
> 
> every site will contact you regarding on how do you want your cigar to be shipped.
> 
> only flatbed doesn't ask, and they write 'cigars' on the box. but i'm sure if you email them with a specific request, they will do it.


I don't mean to be confrontational or anything, but I am curious about how Flatbed ended up as a recommended provider here, or at least in the same list as AC and CP. 
I found one mention of them in this thread back in 2011 and all the rest are from the last two months. Disregarding the fact that they only sell their own cigars (which is fine) they don't mention anything about INT'L shipping on their site and I wouldn't assume that they will just "mislabel" the packaging. And perhaps it's just me, but if I am going to pay duty and taxes, I'd rather do it from a local B&M or at least a National website that has these calculated properly and not some random number applied by customs. (They use an estimate of what is in the package. god forbid they use the MSRP!!!!)

Just saying, one or two guys getting a few nearly problem free shipments shouldn't give Flatbed the same "cred" as those that have hundreds. (not saying they aren't good I have no experience with them)

my .02 dollars


----------



## tacgnol

stogienoob75 said:


> I don't mean to be confrontational or anything, but I am curious about how Flatbed ended up as a recommended provider here, or at least in the same list as AC and CP.
> I found one mention of them in this thread back in 2011 and all the rest are from the last two months. Disregarding the fact that they only sell their own cigars (which is fine) they don't mention anything about INT'L shipping on their site and I wouldn't assume that they will just "mislabel" the packaging. And perhaps it's just me, but if I am going to pay duty and taxes, I'd rather do it from a local B&M or at least a National website that has these calculated properly and not some random number applied by customs. (They use an estimate of what is in the package. god forbid they use the MSRP!!!!)
> 
> Just saying, one or two guys getting a few nearly problem free shipments shouldn't give Flatbed the same "cred" as those that have hundreds. (not saying they aren't good I have no experience with them)
> 
> my .02 dollars


Probably nobody was interested in them.

But they do deliver to canada. They don't ship international. Only US and CA (for now at least). Their shipping time (for quebec at least) is +- 4 days door to door. only once I was charged custom fees. I simply refused the box, and I had Flatbed reship the box. They might not have the same coverage AC and CP have, but hey ... this thread is : Companies that delivers to canada .... and they do.

I had 3 successful order with them. Now it's up to you to make your own conclusion.


----------



## DevRider1

momo439 said:


> Hey Dev, in a nutshell right now:
> 
> Atlantic Cigar; reliable with good success rate
> Cigar Place; same as above
> Dirty Leaf, some problematic shipings but a source none of the less
> 
> Good luck


So if we want to buy online, we just have 3 option, maybe 4 ... 
And from your knowledge / experience, How often you guyz received your order without any trouble ...?
I want to start buying cigar, but want to smoke every dollar I invest and not pay duty and tax ...

DEv


----------



## momo439

DevRider1 said:


> So if we want to buy online, we just have 3 option, maybe 4 ...
> And from your knowledge / experience, How often you guyz received your order without any trouble ...?
> I want to start buying cigar, but want to smoke every dollar I invest and not pay duty and tax ...
> 
> DEv


You can order from most online vendors but the 3 mentioned are the ones willing to play the game (no more details on the open forum, I can fill you in once you get PM rights)

When I first started, I placed an order with Famous for about $80. Once it showed up at the door, I was slapped with a $120 duties and handling fees by UPS. After that incident I read every page of this tread and realized that UPS and FEDEX will apply all duties and ad their fees on it.

As for success, it depends; your mileage will vary. Some members here made hundreds of orders without any issues and my 12th one got seized and destroyed. It's a gamble; sometime you win sometimes you loose


----------



## DevRider1

momo439 said:


> You can order from most online vendors but the 3 mentioned are the ones willing to play the game (no more details on the open forum, I can fill you in once you get PM rights)
> 
> When I first started, I placed an order with Famous for about $80. Once it showed up at the door, I was slapped with a $120 duties and handling fees by UPS. After that incident I read every page of this tread and realized that UPS and FEDEX will apply all duties and ad their fees on it.
> 
> As for success, it depends; your mileage will vary. Some members here made hundreds of orders without any issues and my 12th one got seized and destroyed. It's a gamble; sometime you win sometimes you loose


Sure I can use some help, I'll tell you when I reach the 11th post !!

DEv


----------



## tacgnol

IMO I would place DL lower than Flatbed ... I had to battle with visa to have my money back with DL ....


----------



## justice123

I think I might have been flagged somehow. I placed an order with Cp Jan 16 Check the tracking out


Date & Time Status of Item Location 
January 21, 2015 , 9:41 pm 
Departed 


West Palm Beach, UNITED STATES 


Your item departed a transfer airport in International, West Palm Beach, UNITED STATES on January 21, 2015 at 9:41 pm. The item is currently in transit to the destination.


January 21, 2015 , 11:22 am 
Arrived .
Miami, UNITED STATES 

January 21, 2015 , 5:21 am 
Processed Through Sort Facility .
ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS) 

January 19, 2015 , 9:55 pm 
Departed USPS Origin Facility .
MIAMI, FL 33112 

January 19, 2015 , 9:55 pm 
Arrived at Sort Facility .
ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS) 

January 18, 2015 , 7:13 pm 
Arrived at USPS Origin Facility .
MIAMI, FL 33112 

January 16, 2015 , 5:07 pm 
Departed Post Office .
STUART, FL 34997 

January 16, 2015 , 3:49 pm 
Picked Up .
STUART, FL 34997 

This is Canada Post tracking

Date Time Location 
2015/01/21 05:21 USMIAA,USA International item has left originating country and is en route to Canada 

2015/01/16 15:49 34997,USA International item mailed in originating country 

I don't know what tracking to go with. Called USPS they said at one time US customs was holding the parcel. USPS said Us Customs has nothing to do with out going mail. At one point it says my parcel is in Miami and New York at the same time. CP said they have never seen anything like this. Anyone else ever have their tracking look like this? I have been ordering for awhile and have never had this much hassle. Think I'll lay low for a bit.


----------



## clamhunter

I wouldn't worry about it. I've seen stranger things. Between USPS "recycling" tracking numbers and improper scans, things can happen. 

US customs does in fact examine outgoing packages at times. I had a package opened and inspected by US customs last year. Received it a week later resealed with US customs tape. It cleared Canada Customs just fine.


----------



## bluenose

Yea I wouldn't worry too much either. I've had tracking bounce back and forth from FLA to NY multiple times. I think tracking systems just have glitches in them sometimes


----------



## justice123

This is the rest of the tracking


Date & Time Status of Item Location 
January 22, 2015 , 9:10 am 
Departed 


Toronto, CANADA 


Your item departed a transfer airport in Pearson International, Toronto, CANADA on January 22, 2015 at 9:10 am. The item is currently in transit to the destination.


January 22, 2015 , 6:01 am 
Departed .
Hamilton, CANADA 

January 22, 2015 , 4:37 am 
Departed .
Louisville, UNITED STATES 

January 22, 2015 , 12:06 am 
Departed .
Louisville, UNITED STATES 

January 21, 2015 , 9:41 pm 
Departed .
West Palm Beach, UNITED STATES 

Canada Post tracking say's the parcel is still en route to Canada. But USPS tracking has it in Hamilton and Toronto. I'm just curious, someone must have scanned the parcel in Hamilton and Toronto. But Canada Post still says en route to Canada. Those scans should have shown up on Canada Post tracking. If Canada post didn't scan it,who did? This is like a puzzle now. Who actually has the parcel?


----------



## tacgnol

justice123 said:


> This is the rest of the tracking
> 
> Date & Time Status of Item Location
> January 22, 2015 , 9:10 am
> Departed
> 
> Toronto, CANADA
> 
> Your item departed a transfer airport in Pearson International, Toronto, CANADA on January 22, 2015 at 9:10 am. The item is currently in transit to the destination.
> 
> January 22, 2015 , 6:01 am
> Departed .
> Hamilton, CANADA
> 
> January 22, 2015 , 4:37 am
> Departed .
> Louisville, UNITED STATES
> 
> January 22, 2015 , 12:06 am
> Departed .
> Louisville, UNITED STATES
> 
> January 21, 2015 , 9:41 pm
> Departed .
> West Palm Beach, UNITED STATES
> 
> Canada Post tracking say's the parcel is still en route to Canada. But USPS tracking has it in Hamilton and Toronto. I'm just curious, someone must have scanned the parcel in Hamilton and Toronto. But Canada Post still says en route to Canada. If Canada post didn't scan it,who did?


probably USPS when their plane landed in canada .... or truck, or some transport ....

Canada post probably didn't scanned the item yet.


----------



## Zarhan

It just updated that my cigar just passed custom clearance ! Does that mean that everything went well with no extra spicy fees ???


----------



## rynie27

Mine currently says the exact same thing. It says "departed toronto" for 2 days... My package was re-shipped because the geniuses at cp forgot to put the unit number of my condo on the box. No apology given for the mistake. Almost 2 weeks now with no cigars received. So tired of crappy customer service


----------



## momo439

rynie27 said:


> Mine currently says the exact same thing. It says "departed toronto" for 2 days... My package was re-shipped because the geniuses at cp forgot to put the unit number of my condo on the box. No apology given for the mistake. Almost 2 weeks now with no cigars received. So tired of crappy customer service


 @BlastFusion1; I found that realy surprising, I never had anything but good communications with CP


----------



## bluenose

Same here, they've been great for me aswell


----------



## rynie27

bluenose said:


> Same here, they've been great for me aswell


 They have been great for me for years. Everyone is human, its just a bit of a bummer.


----------



## justice123

rynie27 said:


> Mine currently says the exact same thing. It says "departed toronto" for 2 days... My package was re-shipped because the geniuses at cp forgot to put the unit number of my condo on the box. No apology given for the mistake. Almost 2 weeks now with no cigars received. So tired of crappy customer service


That's what I think happened to my parcel. Canada Post said they have another scan that the item was mailed in origin country again, above the one that says the item is en route to Canada. All the while USPS says the parcel departed the toronto airport 2 days ago. I think CP dropped the ball on these orders. Plus CP said that the tracking and the amount of time it has taken to get to Canada almost 6days isn't normal. I could have driven to miami picked up the parcel in 2 days The parcel went all over the place in the US. USPS said that the way the parcel bounced around isn't normal.


----------



## justice123

AC has reshipped the order that was I refused due to high duties. Hopefully this order goes better. So far the last two orders have been terrible. One high duties plus customs holding the parcel for 10 days. Now this CP order bouncing everywhere. except where it's suppose to go. 

I remember in the past ordering from AC and getting the parcel in 4-6 days no problems. Same with CP, no problems. Now it seems that customs is keeping parcels for days.


----------



## rynie27

justice123 said:


> AC has reshipped the order that was I refused due to high duties. Hopefully this order goes better. So far the last two orders have been terrible. One high duties plus customs holding the parcel for 10 days. Now this CP order bouncing everywhere. except where it's suppose to go.
> 
> I remember in the past ordering from AC and getting the parcel in 4-6 days no problems. Same with CP, no problems. Now it seems that customs is keeping parcels for days.


Especially with AC i had made orders on a monday morning and received the package on that friday evening. Very odd with these packages bouncing around from new york and then back to miami and then to louisville. Anyways, time will tell i suppose. I have never had a single package even opened in the last 3 years so hopefully this one is no different. Will update and let you guys know how it turns out


----------



## justice123

Don't mean to keep complaining here, but my parcel from CP was in Toronto at 9:10 am on Jan/22. Now Canada Post tracking says it's in custom's today

2015/01/25 11:12 
MISSISSAUGA Item has arrived in Canada and was sent for further processing. 

2015/01/21 5:21 am USMIAA,USA International item has left originating country and is en route to Canada 

2015/01/16 15:49 34997,USA International item mailed in originating country

So when I talked to Canada post they said the parcel must be in customs since Jan 22 when the scan says the parcel is in Canada. Canada Post said the next scan should say released from Customs to Canada Post. No such luck, it's still in Customs as of 11:12 am. This is crazy. AC noticed the parcels taking longer to get delivered. Took 19 days just to get to Customs. Never had these problems before. I am trying to find alternative ways to get the cigars in the future. If this order gets pinched and I have any problems with the reorder from AC then I must be flagged, don't know what else to think.


----------



## Zarhan

I ordered my first cigar on AC, and the shipping was a little bit high. I just tchequer CP and it seems that they have lower prices for international shipping to Canada. Can anyone confirm it and is it different from AC ( time of shipment , etc)


----------



## rynie27

Zarhan said:


> I ordered my first cigar on AC, and the shipping was a little bit high. I just tchequer CP and it seems that they have lower prices for international shipping to Canada. Can anyone confirm it and is it different from AC ( time of shipment , etc)


Ac offers a faster shipping and better tracking but I don't think it is worth the extra money. Especially with the exchange rate it's like. $40 to ship something


----------



## Zarhan

rynie27 said:


> Ac offers a faster shipping and better tracking but I don't think it is worth the extra money. Especially with the exchange rate it's like. $40 to ship something


Exactly !!!! I see some shipping at 15$ on CP so I think that its a good thing! There are different option for international shipping, is there one that you would suggest ????


----------



## rynie27

Zarhan said:


> Exactly !!!! I see some shipping at 15$ on CP so I think that its a good thing! There are different option for international shipping, is there one that you would suggest ????


I have always just gone with whatever is the cheapest


----------



## rynie27

2015/01/25	10:39	MISSISSAUGA	Item has arrived in Canada and was sent for further processing. 
2015/01/21	06:41	USMIAA,USA	International item has left originating country and is en route to Canada 
2015/01/14	15:48	34997,USA	International item mailed in originating country


agh the suspense is killing me. How long have you guys had an item sit in customs and still receive it with no surprises?


----------



## justice123

Received my parcel from CP. They asked me to call them to let them know when it arrived. 

Talked to AC since my parcel was shipped on Friday and USPS still hasn't received it. So that's already 5 days. I asked AC about it. AC Made the comment " That they can't walk the parcel over". I said no, but when we are being charged upwards of $40 for priority shipping then we should get what we paid for. They did this one time before and then admitted the parcel went out on a Monday, even though it said it was shipped on a Friday. I said that a few others retailers offer first class shipping. Got another comment "Then buy from them, we don't offer first class. I said in the past we use to get our parcels in 4 -7 days, if there was no Custom's problem's. Since it is true, didn't get a comment about that back. Since they know we are being charged for priority and not getting the service.

I don't mean to rock the boat, but these retailers actually make a lot of money from us. If I lived in the US I would simply go to the local B&M and pick up a few cigars or even a box or two with no hassles. 

So my parcel will be at least 10 days even if it goes right through Custom's.

Apart from the parcel that traveled every where, I will be ordering more from CP, since the Canadian dollar has tanked the savings in the shipping will help a bit. If AC is going to charge priority and the parcel isn't getting to the customer in time,then there should be a rebate. Got that info from Asendia and USPS. If the parcel does not get to the customer in time the sender can get a refund or a rebate on the shipping since the shipping time frame was not kept. 

Since Cp has been keeping the Brand I smoke in stock more often. I will opt for cheaper shipping for awhile. I can always ask CP to ship priority. Just nice to have options. Plus It doesn't seem like Priority is much faster than first class in my experience.


----------



## justice123

rynie27 said:


> 2015/01/25	10:39	MISSISSAUGA	Item has arrived in Canada and was sent for further processing.
> 2015/01/21	06:41	USMIAA,USA	International item has left originating country and is en route to Canada
> 2015/01/14	15:48	34997,USA	International item mailed in originating country
> 
> agh the suspense is killing me. How long have you guys had an item sit in customs and still receive it with no surprises?


 7 days with no surprises. I had another take about 5 days in Customs, but got a few duties, only $14 worth, still happy with that.


----------



## rynie27

justice123 said:


> Received my parcel from CP. They asked me to call them to let them know when it arrived.
> 
> Talked to AC since my parcel was shipped on Friday and USPS still hasn't received it. So that's already 5 days. I asked AC about it. AC Made the comment " That they can't walk the parcel over". I said no, but when we are being charged upwards of $40 for priority shipping then we should get what we paid for. They did this one time before and then admitted the parcel went out on a Monday, even though it said it was shipped on a Friday. I said that a few others retailers offer first class shipping. Got another comment "Then buy from them, we don't offer first class. I said in the past we use to get our parcels in 4 -7 days, if there was no Custom's problem's. Since it is true, didn't get a comment about that back. Since they know we are being charged for priority and not getting the service.
> 
> I don't mean to rock the boat, but these retailers actually make a lot of money from us. If I lived in the US I would simply go to the local B&M and pick up a few cigars or even a box or two with no hassles.
> 
> So my parcel will be at least 10 days even if it goes right through Custom's.
> 
> Apart from the parcel that traveled every where, I will be ordering more from CP, since the Canadian dollar has tanked the savings in the shipping will help a bit. If AC is going to charge priority and the parcel isn't getting to the customer in time,then there should be a rebate. Got that info from Asendia and USPS. If the parcel does not get to the customer in time the sender can get a refund or a rebate on the shipping since the shipping time frame was not kept.
> 
> Since Cp has been keeping the Brand I smoke in stock more often. I will opt for cheaper shipping for awhile. I can always ask CP to ship priority. Just nice to have options. Plus It doesn't seem like Priority is much faster than first class in my experience.


did you get your order from cp with no surprises? Thats a pretty arrogant reply from Ac and they may not realize the business they get from Canadians. Its only a matter of time before bs like this comes back to haunt them. $40 is already a joke for shipping.


----------



## rynie27

duty free? how were they declared?


----------



## justice123

One other thing I learned from the rep at Asendia. Asendia is not open on the weekends. So why would AC use Asendia to ship a parcel out on Friday? Then Charge priority shipping knowing it will take at least 4 days to get to USPS? That already null and voids the time frame for priority shipping.


----------



## justice123

rynie27 said:


> did you get your order from cp with no surprises? Thats a pretty arrogant reply from Ac and they may not realize the business they get from Canadians. Its only a matter of time before bs like this comes back to haunt them. $40 is already a joke for shipping.


I wasn't to nice after the comments. I made it clear that we pay good money for shipping and we should get what we pay for. Since the sender can get the refund if the shipping time frame is not met. Then I think the next parcel should have free shipping. Or the receiver should get a rebate on their shipping. If you don't get what your paying for you get a refund. Using Asendia was a bad move since their closed on the weekend's. USPS has moved to 7 days a week. So the parcel would have most likely already been in Canada by now. How do you charge priority, when you know that the time frame most likely won't be met?


----------



## justice123

rynie27 said:


> did you get your order from cp with no surprises? Thats a pretty arrogant reply from Ac and they may not realize the business they get from Canadians. Its only a matter of time before bs like this comes back to haunt them. $40 is already a joke for shipping.


The order from CP didn't have any surprises. Thankful for that. CP couldn't believe what happened to the parcel bouncing everywhere. I have never had that happen in the past with CP. They said hopefully it's just a one time thing.


----------



## justice123

One thing AC did cover the shipping on this reship order. But from looking into things,talking to USPS, Asendia, Canada Post and a few other sources, it appears that the sender can get a refund if the shipping passes it guaranteed time frame. Only makes sense, since who would use priority and be out the money if your not getting what you paid for? 

One other plus I always liked about CP. Toll free number for us Canadians.


----------



## justice123

rynie27 said:


> 2015/01/25	10:39	MISSISSAUGA	Item has arrived in Canada and was sent for further processing.
> 2015/01/21	06:41	USMIAA,USA	International item has left originating country and is en route to Canada
> 2015/01/14	15:48	34997,USA	International item mailed in originating country
> 
> agh the suspense is killing me. How long have you guys had an item sit in customs and still receive it with no surprises?


 I feel your pain. Good luck, let us know how it goes. Where did you order from?


----------



## tacgnol

I will try to order from small batch cigars ... I will let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## rynie27

justice123 said:


> I feel your pain. Good luck, let us know how it goes. Where did you order from?


 I ordered from cp. I have another order coming from them as well ordered on the 16th of january and it is still in miami. I know the storm in the Northeast may have an effect going forward but 11 days and its still in the same state? Ridiculous


----------



## tacgnol

rynie27 said:


> I ordered from cp. I have another order coming from them as well ordered on the 16th of january and it is still in miami. I know the storm in the Northeast may have an effect going forward but 11 days and its still in the same state? Ridiculous


my past experience was there was a scan in miami, then the next one was in canada. the USPS truck is probably swapping their boxes at each states or something like that, but they won't scan it until it reaches canada.


----------



## rynie27

tacgnol said:


> my past experience was there was a scan in miami, then the next one was in canada. the USPS truck is probably swapping their boxes at each states or something like that, but they won't scan it until it reaches canada.


Yeah i figured something like that would happen. Weird stuff going on with USPS lately. I miss the days of getting orders at your door in 5 days


----------



## justice123

rynie27 said:


> Yeah i figured something like that would happen. Weird stuff going on with USPS lately. I miss the days of getting orders at your door in 5 days


I hear you. It seems to be going backwards. If anything the post office should be getting more efficient. That's what I said to AC, there was no reply about it since they know it is true, no comment about that, I've kept past tracking numbers and it shows parcels getting here in 4-6 days. Were still paying the same if not more for less service. I'm not trying to complain. Just do the right thing. Give us what we're paying for. if not give a rebate or make it right. AC knows I'm right.


----------



## rynie27

well heres the update on my package, it has gone from being reviewed by customs to having left Miami airport today at 3:45 and now to west palm beach... I assume it is vein sent back to cp and likely in a destroyed condition. Anyone have anything like this happen before?


----------



## tacgnol

My SmallBatchCigars is in the mail now (USPS).

It was a bit difficult to order because of their system that doesn't accept international order. I had to make manual arrangement. Hopefully they will upgrade it someday ... they have a nice selection


----------



## justice123

rynie27 said:


> well heres the update on my package, it has gone from being reviewed by customs to having left Miami airport today at 3:45 and now to west palm beach... I assume it is vein sent back to cp and likely in a destroyed condition. Anyone have anything like this happen before?


Never had a parcel get returned, just the recent one that I sent back because of duties. Did you call CP to let them know about the parcel? The only time I remember reading somewhere on the forum, that a parcel had been sent back due to the wrong address being put on it.

My reship from AC still says it is en route to Canada. since 9:00am yesterday. Coming from Chicago. It doesn't take more than 5 hours to get to Chicago from here, even less time to get to Toronto. I use to go to Chicago when I drove Semi truck. The tracking also says that it was mailed out on Monday, which is not true. It was mailed out last Friday and Asendia still had the parcel at their facility on Monday. The time frame for priority delivery has already passed. That's my problem with paying for priority postage. At the current rates on our dollar it is about $45 after the dollar exchange for priority, lot of money to pay and not get the service.


----------



## justice123

Looks like Puff is back. Which is great. How is the cigar orders BOTL? Got a couple in no problems.


----------



## Gypsy1986

On Dec 22 2014 Dirty Leaf said my 2 orders where on there way. I have asked a number of times since then what was going on, and the other day said this to them.

I have never in my business life had such bad service from a company that says they want to sell me a product. I have tried to order from you 2 times, received nothing. You said that you would provide tracking numbers at 1 point and then did not. Gave everyone an inshore credit, and I thought things would be looking up. I again tried your service, and then nothing...............29th Oct 2014 was when I first tried to spend money on your site, are you still in business? Because the last time you responded to my questions was Dec 22, 2014. Very quiet you are?

Have you fine people heard anything from, or about them?

And yes very glad to see PUFF again. 
Sorry to hear of the families loss.....


----------



## Kevin Keith

I don't want to comb through 100+ pages, so I'll just mention 4Noggins. More pipe oriented than cigar.


----------



## francone13

I've been away from puff.com for a wile, but I just received my order from AC with no problems!!!:smile:


----------



## Transporter

Some people have been asking how many shipments get "lost at sea" so to speak. 

So I thought I'd ad my experience... In 5 years I've made about 75 orders... And I'm batting a thousand still. No out of pocket loses.

90% of those shipments have been from CMC (CigarMonthClub), either the monthly sampler or 5 pack reorders of ones I really liked.

The rest of my orders have been from CP or AC.

I had 2 shipments from CMC not show up, but they re-sent each one at no charge, however on the 2nd one they told me that they can no longer guarantee shipments to Canada. This was quite some time ago, and they've all showed up since.

I've been dinged with about $20 duty only once, it was on an order of 5 cigars from CMC, which meant customs physically opened that package. Even paying $4 duty per stick, I still saved a little money over ordering from a local B&M.

My perfect succees rate thus far, may be because I mostly order 5 packs, unless going through AC, I order 10 to 12 sticks because of their high shipping costs. And when I order through AC I order higher end cigars, to make my savings worth while vs their shipping cost. 

On consistent small orders I end up paying on average $2 per stick in shipping, but that's okay cause the B&M's here have about a 300% markup. So 5$ cigar + 2$ shipping, still equals a savings of upwards of 13$ per stick... It's really a no brainer for any Canadian Cigar enthusiast.

As long as small shipments are making it through every time I don't see the need to change the game and start upping my order sizes.

I've always been wary of committing to ordering a whole box... Lol.


----------



## darklord

This is a lot to read through. Seems more difficult to get companies to ship to Canada due to CRA. I have had friends ship box by box to me.


----------



## justice123

francone13 said:


> I've been away from puff.com for a wile, but I just received my order from AC with no problems!!!:smile:


 Good to hear your order came in with no surprises. I'll be placing an order soon. I'll Let everyone know how it goes.


----------



## Jay_Rich

received my CP order of 50 sticks last night 

2 for 2 

Jay


----------



## justice123

Jay_Rich said:


> received my CP order of 50 sticks last night
> 
> 2 for 2
> 
> Jay


Always like to read that a BOTL got their order with good results. Enjoy the smokes.


----------



## justice123

Playing the waiting game. Customs has had the parcel since Saturday 7:00pm ordered from CP. See how it goes.


----------



## justice123

Received my order from CP no surprises.


----------



## bojangle

What happened to dirtyleafcigars? Their e-mail no longer works and their social media sites aren't being updated? I had store credit with them still.

Thanks!


----------



## justice123

bojangle said:


> What happened to dirtyleafcigars? Their e-mail no longer works and their social media sites aren't being updated? I had store credit with them still.
> 
> Thanks!


I've never tried ordering from dirty leaf only AC and CP. It keeps saying the store is unavailable due to maintenance . Hope they get back up so you can get your credit. Good luck


----------



## bojangle

My shipment from the States says this:

Processed Through Sort Facility
ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS) 

Will the next notice I get be that it has arrived in Canada or that it was processed and is with Canada Post?

Thanks!


----------



## justice123

bojangle said:


> My shipment from the States says this:
> 
> Processed Through Sort Facility
> ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS)
> 
> Will the next notice I get be that it has arrived in Canada or that it was processed and is with Canada Post?
> 
> Thanks!


Usually it says processed through and en route to destinations from the US, the next notice should say item arrived in Canada and was sent for further processing, which would be Custom's, then item processed My last order said it was in customs it took 4 days to be released from Custom's to Canada post, took about 10 days all together. Didn't mind since it came in with no unpleasant surprises.

Good luck. let us know how it goes.


----------



## justice123

Got an order in, no surprises. Took only 4 days.


----------



## johnmatt

Hello ALL,


I am John from Ontario Canada. I started smoking cigar about year about and I been smoke daily except for winter(for most of it). Not allowed to smoke in the house ..

I used to buy singles but that I realized buying box of cigars is way cheaper. So I have been ordering from cigarchief. Just today i come know about bellhopcigars and they have some good prizes. Has anybody every dealt with them because when I went to register there is country Canada for selection. So i am not sure about that. 

Ordering from states is it cheaper if there is no duty applies. I know we cant discuss this here. Can someone please help me out ordering from states. 

Thanks
John


----------



## bojangle

CigarPlace and AtlanticCigars will help you out. I have 200+ cigars from both.


----------



## johnmatt

Thanks for reply.
Do I have to pay duties?


----------



## johnmatt

so what you guys smoke daily?


----------



## francone13

Has anyone ever seen this tracking message? My package shows to be in Canada but the last scan was International item being forwarded to destination country.

2015/05/27	13:02	MISSISSAUGA, ON	International item being forwarded to destination country 
2015/05/20	10:14	MISSISSAUGA, ON	Item has arrived in Canada and was sent for further processing. 
2015/05/19	00:13	USJFKA,USA	International item has left originating country and is en route to Canada 
2015/05/18	23:14	USJFKA,USA	International item processed in originating country 
14:39	19176,USA	International item mailed in originating country


----------



## elco69

It looks to be in processing center in southern Ontario


----------



## francone13

This is wired, almost looks like its going back to AC. Has this happened to anyone before? 

May 30, 2015 , 5:36 am Arrived at Unit WEST CHESTER, PA 19380 
May 30, 2015 , 1:45 am Departed USPS Facility NEW CASTLE, DE 19720 
May 29, 2015 , 11:11 pm Arrived at USPS Facility WILMINGTON, DE 19850 
May 28, 2015 , 4:05 pm Arrived at USPS Facility ELK GROVE VILLAGE, IL 60007 
May 28, 2015 , 4:35 am Processed Through Sort Facility ISC CHICAGO IL (USPS) 
May 20, 2015 , 10:14 am Customs Clearance CANADA
May 20, 2015 , 10:14 am Processed Through Sort Facility CANADA
May 19, 2015 , 12:13 am Processed Through Sort Facility ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS) 
May 18, 2015 , 11:14 pm Arrived at Sort Facility ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS) 
May 18, 2015 Pre-Shipment Info Sent to USPS


----------



## johnmatt

placed an small order through cigarplace on 27 May (first class mail). How long will it take to get to Ottawa (just an idea/estimate). Thanks


----------



## justice123

francone13 said:


> This is wired, almost looks like its going back to AC. Has this happened to anyone before?
> 
> May 30, 2015 , 5:36 am Arrived at Unit WEST CHESTER, PA 19380
> May 30, 2015 , 1:45 am Departed USPS Facility NEW CASTLE, DE 19720
> May 29, 2015 , 11:11 pm Arrived at USPS Facility WILMINGTON, DE 19850
> May 28, 2015 , 4:05 pm Arrived at USPS Facility ELK GROVE VILLAGE, IL 60007
> May 28, 2015 , 4:35 am Processed Through Sort Facility ISC CHICAGO IL (USPS)
> May 20, 2015 , 10:14 am Customs Clearance CANADA
> May 20, 2015 , 10:14 am Processed Through Sort Facility CANADA
> May 19, 2015 , 12:13 am Processed Through Sort Facility ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS)
> May 18, 2015 , 11:14 pm Arrived at Sort Facility ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS)
> May 18, 2015 Pre-Shipment Info Sent to USPS


Which shipping option did you choose?


----------



## justice123

I just placed an order on last Wednesday, tracking says it's still en route to Canada. The last two orders came with no problems,one in 4 days. This order is taking it's time getting to Canada this time.

One other note, If the parcel doesn't get to you in the guaranteed time the vendor can get the cost of the postage refunded back to them. Talked to the higher ups at Canada Post and USPS. This way if Canada Customs plays their games with the parcel Canada Post has to refund USPS the cost of shipping, then USPS refunds it back to the vendor. I made the comment that if someone is paying a good amount of money for priority shipping which is $45.50 for us after exchange and they don't get the service they paid for why would they pay such an expensive shipping option. So if the parcel doesn't make it in the guaranteed time a refund is in order.


----------



## TMazza1101

Hey everyone! Greetings from a Winnipeg newbie!

Some help for a first time online purchase would be very, very much appreciated! Been doing some reading up and it looks like CigarPlace is the one to go with. I just have a few stupid questions before I place my first order for a couple samplers and some singles, 25 cigars and a cutter in total.

My two samplers are labeled free shipping, does this mean my entire order will be free shipping including the items not labeled with free shipping? Is there some kind of code I need to look for?

Also, say I get unlucky and customs throw duties, and all those asinine fees on there, is it possible to just refuse or cancel the order? Fee's like that make it not worth it for me at all and would just rather not.

Finally, there are three shipping options. A blank $0.60, first class international $15.25, and priority $46.80. Obviously the cheaper the better, but which should I really go with and why? Is one safer or quicker than the other?

Anything else I should know as a first time online buyer?


----------



## justice123

Got an order in on Monday. Got hit with duties, $65.30. Paid it. Be ordering again soon, This time from CP, AC is getting more expensive plus CP offers first class which I find just as fast as express from AC. Let everyone know how it goes.


----------



## Miko

justice123 said:


> I just placed an order on last Wednesday, tracking says it's still en route to Canada. The last two orders came with no problems,one in 4 days. This order is taking it's time getting to Canada this time.
> 
> One other note, If the parcel doesn't get to you in the guaranteed time the vendor can get the cost of the postage refunded back to them. Talked to the higher ups at Canada Post and USPS. This way if Canada Customs plays their games with the parcel Canada Post has to refund USPS the cost of shipping, then USPS refunds it back to the vendor. I made the comment that if someone is paying a good amount of money for priority shipping which is $45.50 for us after exchange and they don't get the service they paid for why would they pay such an expensive shipping option. So if the parcel doesn't make it in the guaranteed time a refund is in order.


Made the same mistake as you last year - ordered around the July 4th Holiday. Took a few weeks as opposed to a few days. Just seems to be a slowdown around the 4th.


----------



## Tommy219

Tmazza I haven't ordered online yet, but considering if you live right in winnipeg you're only an hour to an hour and twenty to pembina. It might be worth just getting them shipped to a parcel place there and picking them up your self. You wouldn't get charged brokerage fees for someone else to import your sticks and also there wouldn't be a delay with the border holding them for a few days worst case. Might be an option for you.


----------



## justice123

Anyone have this type of tracking? Scan History

Date Time Location Status
July 18, 2015 05:04 Toronto, DEPARTED
July 17, 2015 23:30 Detroit, DEPARTED
July 17, 2015 11:45 Miami, DEPARTED
July 17, 2015 04:21 Miami, ARRIVED
July 16, 2015 19:28 ISC MIAMI FL (USPS), PROCESSED THROUGH SORT FACILITY
July 16, 2015 16:22 MIAMI, FL 33112 ARRIVED AT USPS ORIGIN FACILITY
July 16, 2015 16:22 ISC MIAMI FL (USPS), ARRIVED AT SORT FACILITY
July 16, 2015 15:07 STUART, FL 34997 ACCEPTED AT USPS ORIGIN SORT FACILITY
July 15, 2015 15:02 STUART, FL 34997 SHIPMENT ACCEPTED
July 15, 2015 PRE-SHIPMENT INFO SENT TO USPS

Canada Post tracking says that the parcel is still en route to Canada. Don't know why the parcel went to Detroit. I've had this problem with CP before. Foe some reason the parcel bounce's all over the place. Guess it's back to the more expensive shipping option. Was trying to save a bit on the shipping ordering from CP since AC only offer's the more expensive shipping option.


----------



## BlastFusion1

justice123 said:


> Anyone have this type of tracking? Scan History
> 
> Date Time Location Status
> July 18, 2015 05:04 Toronto, DEPARTED
> July 17, 2015 23:30 Detroit, DEPARTED
> July 17, 2015 11:45 Miami, DEPARTED
> July 17, 2015 04:21 Miami, ARRIVED
> July 16, 2015 19:28 ISC MIAMI FL (USPS), PROCESSED THROUGH SORT FACILITY
> July 16, 2015 16:22 MIAMI, FL 33112 ARRIVED AT USPS ORIGIN FACILITY
> July 16, 2015 16:22 ISC MIAMI FL (USPS), ARRIVED AT SORT FACILITY
> July 16, 2015 15:07 STUART, FL 34997 ACCEPTED AT USPS ORIGIN SORT FACILITY
> July 15, 2015 15:02 STUART, FL 34997 SHIPMENT ACCEPTED
> July 15, 2015 PRE-SHIPMENT INFO SENT TO USPS
> 
> Canada Post tracking says that the parcel is still en route to Canada. Don't know why the parcel went to Detroit. I've had this problem with CP before. Foe some reason the parcel bounce's all over the place. Guess it's back to the more expensive shipping option. Was trying to save a bit on the shipping ordering from CP since AC only offer's the more expensive shipping option.


Sometimes, once a package has left the International Sort Facility in Miami, as a First Class Mail package it may be on a truck or train that stops to pick up additional packages in other locations before leaving the United States, especially when it it near "border" towns/cities, this is not something that we have control over but it is sometimes the case. It also doesn't appear that it spent any additional time there in Detroit, it was just passing through on it's way to Toronto. Had it spent a day it would have been no cause for concern, three days it would have been a bit more disconcerting....

Please keep in mind that we also offer all 3 classes of International shipping offered by the US Postal Service.


----------



## justice123

BlastFusion1 said:


> Sometimes, once a package has left the International Sort Facility in Miami, as a First Class Mail package it may be on a truck or train that stops to pick up additional packages in other locations before leaving the United States, especially when it it near "border" towns/cities, this is not something that we have control over but it is sometimes the case. It also doesn't appear that it spent any additional time there in Detroit, it was just passing through on it's way to Toronto. Had it spent a day it would have been no cause for concern, three days it would have been a bit more disconcerting....
> 
> Please keep in mind that we also offer all 3 classes of International shipping offered by the US Postal Service.


I ordered from CP to save a bit on shipping since CP offers First class shipping. I contacted Canada Post they said the parcel still has not crossed the border into Canada. That the scan that says Toronto says departed Toronto and that the Toronto scan is a glitch. USPS also confirmed this. The person I talked to has no clue where the parcel is and said to contact the sender to start an inquiry since the parcel should have made it to Canada by now.


----------



## BlastFusion1

justice123 said:


> I ordered from CP to save a bit on shipping since CP offers First class shipping. I contacted Canada Post they said the parcel still has not crossed the border into Canada. That the scan that says Toronto says departed Toronto and that the Toronto scan is a glitch. USPS also confirmed this. The person I talked to has no clue where the parcel is and said to contact the sender to start an inquiry since the parcel should have made it to Canada by now.


Unfortunately, the one major drawback to using First Class Mail as a shipping option is that the USPS doesn't offer us the ability to open inquiries on packages using this class of mail. Inquiries are reserved for only Priority or Express Mail International packages. First Class Mail international packages usually take around 2 weeks to be delivered to Canadian destinations, sometimes longer depending on the time of year, number of parcels traveling through the system, etc. We're keeping an eye on this parcel on our end as well, let's give this a little while longer to do it's thing and we'll see what happens. If not, we have policies in place to rectify the situation.


----------



## BlastFusion1

BlastFusion1 said:


> Unfortunately, the one major drawback to using First Class Mail as a shipping option is that the USPS doesn't offer us the ability to open inquiries on packages using this class of mail. Inquiries are reserved for only Priority or Express Mail International packages. First Class Mail international packages usually take around 2 weeks to be delivered to Canadian destinations, sometimes longer depending on the time of year, number of parcels traveling through the system, etc. We're keeping an eye on this parcel on our end as well, let's give this a little while longer to do it's thing and we'll see what happens. If not, we have policies in place to rectify the situation.


After checking the tracking again just now it looks like we have new tracking for this package. The package has cleared Customs in Detroit, Passed into Toronto, and cleared Canadian Customs.

https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConf...llpage&tLc=1&text28777=&tLabels=LZ633100630US

July 21, 2015 , 9:02 pm
Processed Through Sort Facility
CANADA
Your item was processed through a facility in CANADA on July 21, 2015 at 9:02 pm. The item is currently in transit to the destination.
July 21, 2015 , 9:02 pm
Customs Clearance
CANADA
July 18, 2015 , 5:04 am
Departed
Toronto, CANADA
July 17, 2015 , 11:30 pm
Departed
Detroit, UNITED STATES
July 17, 2015 , 11:45 am
Departed
Miami, UNITED STATES
July 17, 2015 , 4:21 am
Arrived
Miami, UNITED STATES
July 16, 2015 , 7:28 pm
Processed Through Sort Facility
ISC MIAMI FL (USPS) 
July 16, 2015 , 4:22 pm
Arrived at USPS Origin Facility
MIAMI, FL 33112 
July 16, 2015 , 4:22 pm
Arrived at Sort Facility
ISC MIAMI FL (USPS) 
July 16, 2015 , 3:07 pm
Accepted at USPS Origin Sort Facility
STUART, FL 34997 
July 15, 2015 , 3:02 pm
Shipment Accepted
STUART, FL 34997 
July 15, 2015
Pre-Shipment Info Sent to USPS


----------



## Miko

Just received my first order from TH. Received it in 7 days and had no hassles or customs fees. Usually order from CP but wanted to get some the Crowned Heads Angel's Anvil and didn't see it on their site.


----------



## justice123

Received my order from CP no surprises. CP support was fantastic. I was having trouble with the tracking not making much sense. It was actually Canada Post that was the culprit with the problem. I had a few parcel's stolen or go missing in the past so when it said Toronto with no movement for days, I was getting a bit worried. Since the postal facility is only an hour from Toronto in Mississauga. CP was excellent in keeping tabs on what was happening. Have ordered from CP in the past many time's and will continue to do so in the future. Jessica from CP was great.


----------



## BlastFusion1

justice123 said:


> Received my order from CP no surprises. CP support was fantastic. I was having trouble with the tracking not making much sense. It was actually Canada Post that was the culprit with the problem. I had a few parcel's stolen or go missing in the past so when it said Toronto with no movement for days, I was getting a bit worried. Since the postal facility is only an hour from Toronto in Mississauga. CP was excellent in keeping tabs on what was happening. Have ordered from CP in the past many time's and will continue to do so in the future. Jessica from CP was great.


Glad to hear that your package arrived to you safely. I was just happy to help make sure that it did. Consider me your friendly personal Cigar Ninja. Happy Smoking!


----------



## jpwalker

Enjoying CigarPlace!

(edit)


----------



## BlastFusion1

jpwalker said:


> Bummer, looks like Pay-Pal is no longer an option at CigarPlace. Too bad for me, I was really enjoying their service.
> 
> Can anyone recommend another place that accepts Pay-Pal?
> 
> Availability of singles and reasonable shipping would be awesome (a lot to expect, i know)


****** will be an option with us again. They just require us to submit specific paperwork with them each year and we can't file it while the boss is out of the country on vacation. We expect to have this resolved within a short while.


----------



## jpwalker

BlastFusion1 said:


> ****** will be an option with us again. They just require us to submit specific paperwork with them each year and we can't file it while the boss is out of the country on vacation. We expect to have this resolved within a short while.


Looking forward to it, Thanks!


----------



## wookie111

momo439 said:


> You can order from most online vendors but the 3 mentioned are the ones willing to play the game (no more details on the open forum, I can fill you in once you get PM rights)
> 
> When I first started, I placed an order with Famous for about $80. Once it showed up at the door, I was slapped with a $120 duties and handling fees by UPS. After that incident I read every page of this tread and realized that UPS and FEDEX will apply all duties and ad their fees on it.
> 
> As for success, it depends; your mileage will vary. Some members here made hundreds of orders without any issues and my 12th one got seized and destroyed. It's a gamble; sometime you win sometimes you loose


I also wish to know how to do this properly. and hopefully i did not go too far back in the messages and violate a rule i dont know of.

i have been reviewing this one thread for a little as an unreg'd user and decided to register to find out how to do this correctly.

edit: crud. i have 5 days to get pm abilities. and 5 days to reply to an email. looks like i wont get help D:


----------



## BlastFusion1

wookie111 said:


> I also wish to know how to do this properly. and hopefully i did not go too far back in the messages and violate a rule i dont know of.
> 
> i have been reviewing this one thread for a little as an unreg'd user and decided to register to find out how to do this correctly.
> 
> edit: crud. i have 5 days to get pm abilities. and 5 days to reply to an email. looks like i wont get help D:


 @wookie111 - Ask your questions here in the open forum. I'll answer your questions openly and honestly. We ship LOTS of packages to international destinations on a daily basis and we're somewhat of a specialist at doing so. It will help if you tell me approximately how many cigars you are hoping to order and what kind of packaging they come in, (ie: singles, 5-packs, samplers, boxes,) which country you'd be mailing them to, (in this case I'm guessing Canada based on the thread here,) and which class of mail you're expecting or hoping to use.


----------



## wookie111

BlastFusion1 said:


> @wookie111 - Ask your questions here in the open forum. I'll answer your questions openly and honestly. We ship LOTS of packages to international destinations on a daily basis and we're somewhat of a specialist at doing so. It will help if you tell me approximately how many cigars you are hoping to order and what kind of packaging they come in, (ie: singles, 5-packs, samplers, boxes,) which country you'd be mailing them to, (in this case I'm guessing Canada based on the thread here,) and which class of mail you're expecting or hoping to use.


13 Singles
1 tin of 10 (Morado Maduro) 
1 tin of 6 (4x33)
1 box of 6 (sampler)

Priority mail

Yes Canada

order was made and i got an email.


----------



## BlastFusion1

wookie111 said:


> 13 Singles
> 1 tin of 10 (Morado Maduro)
> 1 tin of 6 (4x33)
> 1 box of 6 (sampler)
> 
> Priority mail
> 
> Yes Canada
> 
> order was made and i got an email.


Hobby Supplies and $10-$15 more than the cost of shipping, I recommend this because it is truthful without skirting the law too much. If you declare the value too low, they'll wonder why you spent so much in shipping an item worth so little and it will raise red flags.


----------



## wookie111

Alrighty. ill let you know how that goes


----------



## wookie111

Dont know where the edit button is for my posts. 

Update: Package has been shipped. will update again when it gets closer to the border.

Edit: why can i see the edit button on this post but i cant on my other posts?


----------



## justice123

Received my order from Cigar Place,no unpleasant surprises. Shipped on Aug/13, received the parcel on Aug/19. First Class shipping.


----------



## BlastFusion1

justice123 said:


> Received my order from Cigar Place,no unpleasant surprises. Shipped on Aug/13, received the parcel on Aug/19. First Class shipping.


That's unusually quick shipping times, even for us. It's usually around 2 weeks door to door going first class mail depending on the time of year. Consider yourself very lucky!!!


----------



## wookie111

CP Recieved. no suprises.


----------



## scottdill

Giving Cigar Place a shot based on the reviews here. It's always nice to get stuff in the mail.


----------



## BlastFusion1

scottdill said:


> Giving Cigar Place a shot based on the reviews here. It's always nice to get stuff in the mail.


Glad to see you here Scott. It is always nice to get stuff in the mail. Hope you've enjoyed the service you've received thus far.


----------



## scottdill

BlastFusion1 said:


> Glad to see you here Scott. It is always nice to get stuff in the mail. Hope you've enjoyed the service you've received thus far.


So far so good. Quick and concise communication. thanks.


----------



## justice123

One of the difference's between CP and a few other places, is they offer First Class shipping which saves a few dollars, which is nice, since the Canadian dollar is about 70 cents to the US dollar right now. Plus the toll free phone number is great which none of the other one's I know of offer. A few time's in the past First Class is as fast as express shipping. Depends on the location though, but has worked very well. CP's customer service is amazing. Have ordered many time's in the past, and will continue to order in the future. As far as I am concerned CP has the best customer service and great prices. You can't go wrong ordering from CP. They go the extra mile.


----------



## lyth

justice123 said:


> One of the difference's between CP and a few other places, is they offer First Class shipping which saves a few dollars, which is nice, since the Canadian dollar is about 70 cents to the US dollar right now. Plus the toll free phone number is great which none of the other one's I know of offer. A few time's in the past First Class is as fast as express shipping. Depends on the location though, but has worked very well. CP's customer service is amazing. Have ordered many time's in the past, and will continue to order in the future. As far as I am concerned CP has the best customer service and great prices. You can't go wrong ordering from CP. They go the extra mile.


I like Canada Post because I've never had import duty fees when shipping with them. However, when I ship with DHL, Fed Ex, UPS, etc, I end up having to pay fees for customs duty. (On top of that DHL, requires a power of attorney paper to be signed sometimes).

However, I've had instances where "First Class Shipping" has taken over 30 days to arrive to me, awful. I've also had issues with CP just driving by my house without even attempting to deliver, and marking the item "Attempted to deliver - Customer not home". When I called CP after that, they simply told me (paraphrasing) "Sorry, this is a big problem but we can't do anything about it." Mind you, I've had this same issue with UPS before, but they atleast sent the truck back to my house.

I highly suggest CanPar (Not to be confused with CP - Canada Post). They are awesome. They'll pick up the item from your house for sending, and have always been friendly, low cost and quick.

Just my two cents.


----------



## justice123

When I used the abbreviation CP, it was short for Cigar Place. Cigar Place is one of the main retailers used by us Canucks. In my opinion their becoming the number one online retailer to order from. 

As far as Canada Post, I have had the same problem, watched them put a Notice card in the mailbox, and then says they tried to personally deliver it. They didn't try to deliver it,actually the parcel wasn't even on the truck. Called the Postal facility and they said I could come and pick up the parcel right after receiving the notice card. I had a tracking issue and Canada Post had know clue what was going on.


----------



## BlastFusion1

I'm glad to hear that you guys are enjoying the service that we provide. I've spent the better part of the last 4.5 years working hard both in and then leading the customer service department here at CigarPlace.biz and I'm pleased to know that my team is meeting your expectations. We strive everyday to treat every customer as if they are going to tell the entire world their experience with us and that philosophy drives every decision we make.

I've been spending the better part of the last 3 months working on our marketing efforts and I hope to step into the role of marketing director here shortly but I'll still be keeping my ears in the customer service department. It's too much a part of what we do for me to stray too far from it.

If there's anything further we can do to assist any of you at any time, please do not hesitate to reach out to me and my team via our support e-mail address of [email protected]


----------



## lyth

justice123 said:


> When I used the abbreviation CP, it was short for Cigar Place. Cigar Place is one of the main retailers used by us Canucks. In my opinion their becoming the number one online retailer to order from.


Oops, my apologies! I've been gone way too long and am out of the lingo! It's good to hear I'm not the only one with issues with Canada Post!


----------



## scottdill

BlastFusion1 said:


> Glad to see you here Scott. It is always nice to get stuff in the mail. Hope you've enjoyed the service you've received thus far.


I received the package and everything was smooth and I think that I will be placing another order soon. .... The 'dor was getting a little low.

I've put the two boxes in the humidor to rest a bit before trying them but they certainly look perfect.

Thanks for the great service!


----------



## BlastFusion1

scottdill said:


> I received the package and everything was smooth and I think that I will be placing another order soon. .... The 'dor was getting a little low.
> 
> I've put the two boxes in the humidor to rest a bit before trying them but they certainly look perfect.
> 
> Thanks for the great service!


Glad to hear that everything went well. Keep us posted on any future orders!


----------



## wookie111

Just did Another order with CP lets see how this one goes


----------



## scottdill

Another one is in! :vs_peace:


----------



## wookie111

awww man


----------



## justice123

wookie111 said:


> awww man
> View attachment 54249


In all my orders I have never seen that before. Hopefully just a glitch, good luck. Let us know.


----------



## justice123

Mine says it was picked up yesterday at 3:10pm. Nothing else up to now. That customs comment in your tracking is strange, bad enough we have to deal with our custom's. Never knew we also dealt with US customs. All this so we can just enjoy a good cigar. The exchange rate right now is crazy last order was $145.55, after exchange it was $198.00. Going to have to start backing off on my orders for awhile.


----------



## justice123

Getting a little apprehensive my tracking still says item was picked up yesterday at 3:10 still no new scans. Usually it has been to a few US post facilities by now.


----------



## jmatman

Mine says that it left Montreal on Sept 15 and no news yet, I am getting worried!


----------



## justice123

jmatman said:


> Mine says that it left Montreal on Sept 15 and no news yet, I am getting worried!


If it cleared customs no problem, that is usually the biggest obstacle we face. Should be just a matter of time before you get it.What type of shipping did you use? I used first class, trying to save a few dollars. With priority, after the exchange rate shipping is close to $50, getting a bit ridiculous. Mine still has no Canada Post tracking yet. Usually once it ships in the US, Canada post gets all the USPS tracking updates. I've noticed 3 recent orders on the forum are having a few glitches. Good luck with your order. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## jmatman

justice123 said:


> If it cleared customs no problem, that is usually the biggest obstacle we face. Should be just a matter of time before you get it.What type of shipping did you use? I used first class, trying to save a few dollars. With priority, after the exchange rate shipping is close to $50, getting a bit ridiculous. Mine still has no Canada Post tracking yet. Usually once it ships in the US, Canada post gets all the USPS tracking updates. I've noticed 3 recent orders on the forum are having a few glitches. Good luck with your order. Let us know how it goes.


I used first class.This time it doesn't say anything About Custom Clearance, usually it does and I get the package the next day. I am crossing my fingers!!


----------



## narc780

justice123 said:


> Mine says it was picked up yesterday at 3:10pm. Nothing else up to now. That customs comment in your tracking is strange, bad enough we have to deal with our custom's. Never knew we also dealt with US customs. All this so we can just enjoy a good cigar. The exchange rate right now is crazy last order was $145.55, after exchange it was $198.00. Going to have to start backing off on my orders for awhile.


yea that's me right now, been a while since I've put in an order since the exchange has made internet buying suddenly expensive again. Ive been relying on friends and family traveling abroad bringing me back cheap sticks from Europe and Asia which last me a while, cut back on my cigar smoking now that the flow of cigars is down lol. But shoutout to CP, they've always been great and I hope they continue to grow. Whats the deal with Cuban cigars and America now that diplomatic ties are back on?


----------



## wookie111

Must have been a glitch


----------



## justice123

wookie111 said:


> View attachment 54304
> 
> 
> Must have been a glitch


I have almost the same tracking

Date & Time

Status of Item

Location

September 18, 2015 , 10:42 pm

Processed Through Sort Facility

ISC MIAMI FL (USPS)

Our parcels were processed about 3 hours of each other.

Glad the US customs thing cleared. Keep us posted, Good luck


----------



## justice123

narc780 said:


> yea that's me right now, been a while since I've put in an order since the exchange has made internet buying suddenly expensive again. Ive been relying on friends and family traveling abroad bringing me back cheap sticks from Europe and Asia which last me a while, cut back on my cigar smoking now that the flow of cigars is down lol. But shoutout to CP, they've always been great and I hope they continue to grow. Whats the deal with Cuban cigars and America now that diplomatic ties are back on?


It doesn't help that if we use a credit card they charge even more on the exchange. I ordered awhile back the order came out to $172US. After the exchange, it was $255. That order I used priority shipping. Summers just about over, I will be cutting way back on the smoking. If this exchange keeps up like it is. Might be shelving the cigar smoking for good. Like everything, their making it only for the very well off or rich. Don't know much about the status of the Cuban cigar situation.


----------



## justice123

Now the scan says 

Date Time Location Status
September 19, 2015 10:57 Miami, ARRIVED 

From the scan it looks like it arrived in Miami today. 

This is the Canada Post scan 2015/09/18	22:42	USMIAA, USA	International item has left originating country and is en route to Canada

After ordering all this time you would think I would be used to this, is it too much to ask for a little professionalism? It is almost 2016 things should be running a lot more smoothly. According to the scans the parcel has been bouncing around Miami for the last 5 days,which in itself is ridiculous. So which scan should I believe enny meeny minny mo? Okay there's my Rant.


----------



## narc780

the crazy thing is the price is still better than what it costs in a local store. Like a Rocky Patel Sun Grown torpedo is probably around $26 in a store here, might even be $30 with the recent hike in tax on tobacco and liquor. If you picked up a box it comes out to ~$5.50 a cigar or just under $7 CDN a stick. That's still enormous savings and honestly I have no idea how a regular person could enjoy cigars with local prices being like that unless they are the very rich.


----------



## justice123

narc780 said:


> the crazy thing is the price is still better than what it costs in a local store. Like a Rocky Patel Sun Grown torpedo is probably around $26 in a store here, might even be $30 with the recent hike in tax on tobacco and liquor. If you picked up a box it comes out to ~$5.50 a cigar or just under $7 CDN a stick. That's still enormous savings and honestly I have no idea how a regular person could enjoy cigars with local prices being like that unless they are the very rich.


I agree about the prices at the BM here in Canada, because of the tax's is criminal. I don't know who keeps the BM stores open, when a cigar bought in the US is $5.00 and the same cigar is almost $30 in Canada. Same with the postage, how only if you pay more the parcel gets to you quicker, coming from the same company USPS. My parcel bounced around Miami for 5 days. I could have driven to Miami and back in 2 days time and had my parcel in my hand and bought my cigars directly from the manufacturer. Also paid no duty since I was gone long enough to get them duty free. Anyway we look at it. When it comes to simple pleasures, us Canadian are ripped off to the max in tax's. I am thankful we have some companies that work with us Canadians. Especially CP.


----------



## justice123

Anyone else ever have this tracking?:

First-Class Package International Service

Features:

Delivery Confirmation International

Date & Time

Status of Item

Location

September 21, 2015 , 8:02 am


Departed



Toronto, CANADA

Your item departed a transfer airport in Pearson International, Toronto, CANADA on September 21, 2015 at 8:02 am. The item is currently in transit to the destination.

September 20, 2015 , 7:17 pm


Departed


Toronto, CANADA

September 20, 2015 , 5:22 pm


Departed


Toronto, CANADA

September 20, 2015 , 3:56 pm


Departed


So far the parcel has departed Toronto twice on one day, and now once today. So the parcel has departed Toronto 3 times. A bit weird.


----------



## jmatman

justice123 said:


> Anyone else ever have this tracking?:
> 
> First-Class Package International Service
> 
> Features:
> 
> Delivery Confirmation International
> 
> Date & Time
> 
> Status of Item
> 
> Location
> 
> September 21, 2015 , 8:02 am
> 
> Departed
> 
> Toronto, CANADA
> 
> Your item departed a transfer airport in Pearson International, Toronto, CANADA on September 21, 2015 at 8:02 am. The item is currently in transit to the destination.
> 
> September 20, 2015 , 7:17 pm
> 
> Departed
> 
> Toronto, CANADA
> 
> September 20, 2015 , 5:22 pm
> 
> Departed
> 
> Toronto, CANADA
> 
> September 20, 2015 , 3:56 pm
> 
> Departed
> 
> So far the parcel has departed Toronto twice on one day, and now once today. So the parcel has departed Toronto 3 times. A bit weird.


Check this out (mine seems like it came to Canada then back to Miami!!!):

September 21, 2015 , 3:45 pm
Departed
Miami, UNITED STATES
Your item departed a transfer airport in International, Miami, UNITED STATES on September 21, 2015 at 3:45 pm. The item is currently in transit to the destination.
September 15, 2015 , 4:52 pm
Departed
Montreal, CANADA
September 15, 2015 , 6:12 am
Departed
Hamilton, CANADA
September 15, 2015 , 4:48 am
Departed
Louisville, UNITED STATES
September 15, 2015 , 12:03 am
Departed
Louisville, UNITED STATES
September 14, 2015 , 9:51 pm
Departed
West Palm Beach, UNITED STATES
September 14, 2015 , 11:06 am
Arrived
Miami, UNITED STATES
September 13, 2015 , 12:38 am
Processed Through Sort Facility
ISC MIAMI FL (USPS) 
September 12, 2015 , 7:42 am
Departed USPS Facility
MIAMI, FL 33112 
September 12, 2015 , 7:42 am
Arrived at Sort Facility
ISC MIAMI FL (USPS) 
September 11, 2015 , 4:56 pm
Arrived at USPS Facility
MIAMI, FL 33112 
September 11, 2015 , 3:41 pm
Accepted at USPS Origin Sort Facility
STUART, FL 34997 
September 10, 2015 , 3:03 pm
Shipment Picked Up
STUART, FL 34997 
September 9, 2015
Pre-Shipment Info Sent to USPS


----------



## justice123

jmatman said:


> Check this out (mine seems like it came to Canada then back to Miami!!!):
> 
> September 21, 2015 , 3:45 pm
> Departed
> Miami, UNITED STATES
> Your item departed a transfer airport in International, Miami, UNITED STATES on September 21, 2015 at 3:45 pm. The item is currently in transit to the destination.
> 
> September 15, 2015 , 4:52 pm
> Departed
> Montreal, CANADA
> September 15, 2015 , 6:12 am
> Departed
> Hamilton, CANADA
> September 15, 2015 , 4:48 am
> Departed
> Louisville, UNITED STATES
> September 15, 2015 , 12:03 am
> Departed
> Louisville, UNITED STATES
> September 14, 2015 , 9:51 pm
> Departed
> West Palm Beach, UNITED STATES
> September 14, 2015 , 11:06 am
> Arrived
> Miami, UNITED STATES
> September 13, 2015 , 12:38 am
> Processed Through Sort Facility
> ISC MIAMI FL (USPS)
> September 12, 2015 , 7:42 am
> Departed USPS Facility
> MIAMI, FL 33112
> September 12, 2015 , 7:42 am
> Arrived at Sort Facility
> ISC MIAMI FL (USPS)
> September 11, 2015 , 4:56 pm
> Arrived at USPS Facility
> MIAMI, FL 33112
> September 11, 2015 , 3:41 pm
> Accepted at USPS Origin Sort Facility
> STUART, FL 34997
> September 10, 2015 , 3:03 pm
> Shipment Picked Up
> STUART, FL 34997
> September 9, 2015
> Pre-Shipment Info Sent to USPS


That's a lot of scans, pretty crazy. USPS has a strange way of doing things sometimes. It does look like your parcel is headed back to Miami. Hope it's just glitch in their system. I even called CP to ask them if they ever seen this. They said to give it time. After all this time ordering I should be a bit more patient. But when you get these weird scans you can't help but be a little apprehensive. Hope your parcel comes in with no surprises, good luck. keep us posted


----------



## justice123

Has anyone seen any price increases at CP. I just checked out the Padron 3000 natural, the price increased from $131.95 to $144.95 for a box of 26, a $13.00 increase from the last order. Don't think so. I can still find them for $132.95, just the company only offers 2 shipping options, First class isn't one of them. A $13 increase is ridiculous. A couple dollars maybe but a jump like that. No way. Just another reason I have been mulling over giving up cigars. Love them but there is a principle involved. No justification for a price jump like that. My last order was a bundle of Padron natural 26 cigars. 125.95, now the same bundle is 139.95 a difference of $14, that's just wrong. I guess CP is off my list. As I said the other retailer offers them for $132.95. Increases of $13-$14 a box or bundle is a clear price gouge. A few more orders and I'm done. I guess your really gonna have to well off to smoke a cigar soon.


----------



## scottdill

scottdill said:


> Another one is in! :vs_peace:


Received. Great service and packaging again.


----------



## jmatman

Package arrived "unharmed" :vs_peace:


----------



## justice123

Another parcel from CP all good. 

I did contact them about the price increase of the Padron's. CP told me that it was a competitive price online. So far I found 2 sites that offer Padron at $132.95 and $133.95 both said they make very good profit at that price, wouldn't tell me the wholesale price. So the price increase at CP is quite a bit at $14 all in one shot, bringing a box up to $144.95. Don't get me wrong I like CP and their customer service is great, but an increase that substantial is hard to justify. When the others say they make a good profit at the $$132-$135 price range. The reason I went with CP is they offered First Class shipping which saved a bit. But with the price increase, I will opt for the other sites since I get a better price, and with priority shipping it works out to about $5.00 more.


----------



## justice123

Another parcel from AC, took 4 days total. No surprises. Got a great price on the cigars.


----------



## narc780

i do wish they could throw us Canadians some slack with the prices on shipping when they've been offering more and more free shipping in the US. All of October is free shipping which is great, even 50% off shipping would be great.


----------



## justice123

The only one who gives a break once in a while is AC. I have ordered from them in the past and they sometimes take off about $5.00. As for the rest, never had a break in shipping. I hear you though, it hard to see all the free shipping offers in the US, and we pay crazy rates. That was my main factor in ordering from CP. They offered First class mail. But since they upped the price of the cigars I buy by $14 a box. I have opted to buy from AC. Even though they don't offer first class shipping. with the price increase from CP. It's about $4 difference. So I go to AC and use Priority. AC has better price's much of the time. What CP did increasing a box by $14 in one shot is pretty bad. You did that in any other store people would say forget it. That is just a price gouge. So far I have found 4 sites that offer the cigars for $132.95 - $135.95. Cp said they can't make a profit at the old price's. The others seem to be doing it. If you order from AC, ask them if they can give you a break on the shipping. Sometimes they will take a bit off. Good luck


----------



## francone13

Another package from AC with no issues!!!


----------



## Cdncubanlvr

francone13 said:


> Another package from AC with no issues!!!


Do you get boned on duty for sticks coming to Canada? I badly want to pull the trigger but i don't feel like spending double what i paid in duties once the package arrives. ..

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## justice123

narc780 said:


> i do wish they could throw us Canadians some slack with the prices on shipping when they've been offering more and more free shipping in the US. All of October is free shipping which is great, even 50% off shipping would be great.


I just noticed CP is offering free shipping for the month of October,of course US only. It would be nice if they offered their Canadian customers a break in shipping. I know that to ship to Canada is more, but a bit off would help, knowing that our dollar sits at 75 cents to the US dollar. I agree it would be nice for a bit of a break, since they can somehow offer free shipping for their US customers. Try AC, they sometimes give us a break in shipping, sometimes you have to ask. They have done it for me in the past. Good luck


----------



## francone13

Cdncubanlvr said:


> Do you get boned on duty for sticks coming to Canada? I badly want to pull the trigger but i don't feel like spending double what i paid in duties once the package arrives. ..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


I've placed about 15 orders with AC and never got dinged. Once I've had a package sent back to AC and I just had them re-ship it, which cost me an extra $30 but was still cheaper then buying them in Canada.


----------



## Cdncubanlvr

That's good to know! Thanks. .. what quantity do you typically order? 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## justice123

I've had quite a few orders from AC and CP. I've ordered Mainly from AC, 3 got dinged, One I just sent it back, got charged $350 in duty. The other 2 I payed the duty since it wasn't a huge amount, one for $60 another for $14.35. 2 orders were stolen. I usually keep my orders small,one box and maybe a sampler. The bigger orders seem to get more attention. When you decide to order let us know how it goes. Good luck


----------



## Cdncubanlvr

justice123 said:


> I've had quite a few orders from AC and CP. I've ordered Mainly from AC, 3 got dinged, One I just sent it back, got charged $350 in duty. The other 2 I payed the duty since it wasn't a huge amount, one for $60 another for $14.35. 2 orders were stolen. I usually keep my orders small,one box and maybe a sampler. The bigger orders seem to get more attention. When you decide to order let us know how it goes. Good luck


Tbh I'm not sure if I'll order to my place in Ontario given the exchange rate + shipping.. what I'm thinking of is ordering from CP to a friend's place in the US and having them put the package in another envelope and express post ity way..

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## justice123

Cdncubanlvr said:


> Tbh I'm not sure if I'll order to my place in Ontario given the exchange rate + shipping.. what I'm thinking of is ordering from CP to a friend's place in the US and having them put the package in another envelope and express post ity way..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


You could do that since CP is offering free shipping in the US for the month of October, save some money.


----------



## narc780

Cdncubanlvr said:


> Tbh I'm not sure if I'll order to my place in Ontario given the exchange rate + shipping.. what I'm thinking of is ordering from CP to a friend's place in the US and having them put the package in another envelope and express post ity way..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


yea CP offers free shipping to US addresses this month so you could get in on that deal. I've ordered multiple bundles and boxes ~40-80 cigars at once from them and had no issue with delivery. I tend to make big orders just to keep the shipping down and then just store the cigars for multiple months in my humidors.


----------



## droy1958

justice123 said:


> I've had quite a few orders from AC and CP. I've ordered Mainly from AC, 3 got dinged, One I just sent it back, got charged $350 in duty. The other 2 I payed the duty since it wasn't a huge amount, one for $60 another for $14.35. 2 orders were stolen. I usually keep my orders small,one box and maybe a sampler. The bigger orders seem to get more attention. When you decide to order let us know how it goes. Good luck


That's insane to have a $350 "dootie"....


----------



## bill1clinton

Ordered from AC, took 7 mins to make it through customs; fingers crossed...

October 16, 2015 , 10:21 am
Processed through Sort Facility
TORONTO-A, CANADA
October 16, 2015 , 10:20 am
Customs clearance processing complete
CANADA
October 16, 2015 , 10:13 am
Held in Customs
TORONTO-A, CANADA
October 16, 2015 , 10:11 am
Processed Through Sort Facility
CANADA
October 16, 2015 , 12:11 am
Customs Clearance
CANADA
October 15, 2015 , 11:05 am
Processed Through Sort Facility
ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS) 
October 15, 2015 , 11:03 am
Arrived at Sort Facility
ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS) 
October 15, 2015 , 3:24 am
Arrived at USPS Facility
JAMAICA, NY 11430 
October 14, 2015
Pre-Shipment Info Sent to USPS


----------



## bill1clinton

Yay, nothing extra to pay!


----------



## Cdncubanlvr

bill1clinton said:


> Yay, nothing extra to pay!


That's what I'm talking about! Congrats!

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## francone13

Cdncubanlvr said:


> That's good to know! Thanks. .. what quantity do you typically order?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


I usually buy in small quantity. 10-20 cigars.


----------



## bill1clinton

My order of a box of Oliva O + Padron 3000 came with a $316 CAD duty...damn that stung...but still cheaper than buying in local B&M.


----------



## justice123

Another one from AC, no surprises.took 5 days.


----------



## justice123

bill1clinton said:


> My order of a box of Oliva O + Padron 3000 came with a $316 CAD duty...damn that stung...but still cheaper than buying in local B&M.


If the duty is that much you can refuse the order and have it reshipped, sometimes they will reship it for free or at a discount. I have had order's in the past that had some pretty pricey duties. Sent them back, had them reshipped with no problem's.
Where did you order from?


----------



## bill1clinton

justice123 said:


> If the duty is that much you can refuse the order and have it reshipped, sometimes they will reship it for free or at a discount. I have had order's in the past that had some pretty pricey duties. Sent them back, had them reshipped with no problem's.
> Where did you order from?


It was an order from AC. Can you give me a more detailed breakdown of how to refuse the order and get them to re-ship? Apologies for my ignorance. Thanks.


----------



## justice123

bill1clinton said:


> It was an order from AC. Can you give me a more detailed breakdown of how to refuse the order and get them to re-ship? Apologies for my ignorance. Thanks.


You tell the post office that your refusing the parcel, they will send it back. Let AC know that you refused a parcel due to high duties. When they receive it you have them reship it to you. You might have to pay the shipping over again. Some times they give a break on shipping or a discount. I have had a few high duties tacked on. A few time's I had duties for $14,$68, $45, I payed those. But the one's like you received I have refused. Had them reshipped with no problem.

I asked who you ordered from since CP jacked up their prices of the Padron by a ridiculous amount. They said they couldn't make a profit at the old price. There is about 4 other sites that sell the Padron cheaper than CP, the increase was just a money grab. CP also never gives a break to it's Canadian customers on shipping. They offer free shipping to the US based customers, they could at least offer a bit of a discount to us, knowing what we have to pay in exchange and shipping. I have praised CP in the past, and still like them, but when they start raising prices $14 more a box, that's just an insult.


----------



## bill1clinton

justice123 said:


> You tell the post office that your refusing the parcel, they will send it back. Let AC know that you refused a parcel due to high duties. When they receive it you have them reship it to you. You might have to pay the shipping over again. Some times they give a break on shipping or a discount. I have had a few high duties tacked on. A few time's I had duties for $14,$68, $45, I payed those. But the one's like you received I have refused. Had them reshipped with no problem.
> 
> I asked who you ordered from since CP jacked up their prices of the Padron by a ridiculous amount. They said they couldn't make a profit at the old price. There is about 4 other sites that sell the Padron cheaper than CP, the increase was just a money grab. CP also never gives a break to it's Canadian customers on shipping. They offer free shipping to the US based customers, they could at least offer a bit of a discount to us, knowing what we have to pay in exchange and shipping. I have praised CP in the past, and still like them, but when they start raising prices $14 more a box, that's just an insult.


Ah crap, expensive lesson learned for next time...I just keep telling myself that it's cheaper than if I had purchased them locally...haha


----------



## justice123

bill1clinton said:


> Ah crap, expensive lesson learned for next time...I just keep telling myself that it's cheaper than if I had purchased them locally...haha


Your right about it being cheaper than buying locally, even with the duty. If it happens again, you'll have more of a choice. The ones we purchase from are pretty good when it comes to order's that get hit with large Duties on them. Once the parcel is refused they receive the parcel and reship it. Takes a little longer to get your parcel, but the savings are worth it. Good luck on your next order.


----------



## bill1clinton

Cdncubanlvr said:


> That's what I'm talking about! Congrats!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


haha, what a load of crap...1.5 months later, I just received a letter from Canada Post saying they forgot to collect the duty and is asking for $315 CAD. I am speechless.


----------



## bill1clinton

double post.


----------



## CigarPlace

justice123 said:


> I asked who you ordered from since CP jacked up their prices of the Padron by a ridiculous amount. They said they couldn't make a profit at the old price. There is about 4 other sites that sell the Padron cheaper than CP, the increase was just a money grab. CP also never gives a break to it's Canadian customers on shipping. They offer free shipping to the US based customers, they could at least offer a bit of a discount to us, knowing what we have to pay in exchange and shipping. I have praised CP in the past, and still like them, but when they start raising prices $14 more a box, that's just an insult.


Just here to defend ourselves a bit and bring some information to light. The manufacturers routinely raise pricing on their cigars anywhere between 2.5% and 8% per line per year. We at CigarPlace try to hold the line on price increases for as long as we can and when we do raise prices it's only after we've done extensive price comparison research amidst our biggest competitors. We looked at and created spreadsheets that looked at our pricing as well as the lowest ADVERTISED price among Famous, Best Cigar Prices, CI, JR, Thompson, Atlantic, and Tobacco General. We also looked at the next lowest price found on the first 3 pages of the Google search results and made sure that we were within the same ballpark if not lower than all of those outlets at the time that we raised prices. We haven't raised pricing on Padron cigars since the Summer of 2012 and before that we hadn't raised prices since the SCHIP tax came into play.

For us to be able to offer Padron cigars to our customers, we have to go to a 3rd party distributor because we need a larger volume than what Padron was willing to give us as a new account originally, back in the day. For every 10 boxes of product we'd order they'd send us 1 or 2. We couldn't do business like that and still meet the demands of our customers. So unfortunately, we have to pay a premium to get these boxes. So while the MSRP on a box of Padron #3000 Maduros is about $164, our cost should in theory be about $82 but because we have to pay that premium our cost varies depending on the distributor we are able to get them from, our cost is more than a bit higher than that. Then we have to account for the regular costs of doing business, packaging, labor, electricity, humidification, etc.

At the end of the day, I only have this to say, if you find a particular cigar cheaper somewhere else, give me a call and I'll do my level best to match or beat their prices provided a few conditions are met. They are as follows: It can't be a closeout, sale or some other blowout price. The product has to be in stock and available for shipment immediately. The price must be advertised on the website and be a regular everyday price available to any customer. And we must be comparing our price with shipping with their price with comparable shipping.


----------



## CigarPlace

justice123 said:


> CP also never gives a break to it's Canadian customers on shipping. They offer free shipping to the US based customers, they could at least offer a bit of a discount to us, knowing what we have to pay in exchange and shipping.


We'e also working on adding some fresh code to the new website that will allow us to offer our international customers a discount on their shipping when we offer Domestic Shipping promotions. There are some other more pressing issues that we need to work out first but I expect that this will be on our developer's desk within the next 2-3 months. It's coming guys, it's coming. You just have to be patient with us. Look, we're one of very few vendors that ship internationally, even fewer that ship Custom's Friendly, I believe the only one willing to ship via First Class Mail, we have super lenient policies and we take care of our international customers better than anybody else out there already according to our customers and we do it with razor thin margins as it is. Sometimes, we aren't going to be able to make everyone happy all the time and we accept that but we're damn sure going to try. It's taken me 5 years of going to bat for the international customers and many more years of international customers complaining about this specific issue to convince the company owner that this was a discount and a feature that he was simply going to have to offer or risk losing loyal customers over.


----------



## Cdncubanlvr

bill1clinton said:


> haha, what a load of crap...1.5 months later, I just received a letter from Canada Post saying they forgot to collect the duty and is asking for $315 CAD. I am speechless.


Refuse the shipment and give them back an empty box.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## longtran

I am looking for company which can place order for me because i am live outside us but i have vaild us address to ship to
Thank u


----------



## justice123

bill1clinton said:


> haha, what a load of crap...1.5 months later, I just received a letter from Canada Post saying they forgot to collect the duty and is asking for $315 CAD. I am speechless.


I would dispute it. With duties that high you would have had the option to refuse the parcel and have it reshipped before you picked it up. Canada Post is not suppose to release an item if the duty's aren't paid. This mistake is on Canada Post. Call Canada Post ask to speak to someone higher up. I would tell them that you would have refused the parcel if you knew the duty was that high.

I also like what Cdncubanlvr mentioned. Go back and send an empty box back and say that you want to refuse the shipment, don't know if they would open it to see what the contents are though. I don't know if you still have the original box and paperwork it was shipped in, if you do, use it to send an empty cigar box back to the sender. Let the sender know whats happening and what to expect when they receive the parcel.

No way I would pay $315 in duty. I would refuse the parcel, contact the sender, and make arrangements to have the parcel reshipped when the sender received it back. But since Canada Post didn't give that option. Then they should have to absorb the cost of their mistake.

The bottom line is Canada Post made the mistake, you shouldn't have to pay for it. Good luck, keep us posted of the outcome.


----------



## bill1clinton

justice123 said:


> I would dispute it. With duties that high you would have had the option to refuse the parcel and have it reshipped before you picked it up. Canada Post is not suppose to release an item if the duty's aren't paid. This mistake is on Canada Post. Call Canada Post ask to speak to someone higher up. I would tell them that you would have refused the parcel if you knew the duty was that high.
> 
> I also like what Cdncubanlvr mentioned. Go back and send an empty box back and say that you want to refuse the shipment, don't know if they would open it to see what the contents are though. I don't know if you still have the original box and paperwork it was shipped in, if you do, use it to send an empty cigar box back to the sender. Let the sender know whats happening and what to expect when they receive the parcel.
> 
> No way I would pay $315 in duty. I would refuse the parcel, contact the sender, and make arrangements to have the parcel reshipped when the sender received it back. But since Canada Post didn't give that option. Then they should have to absorb the cost of their mistake.
> 
> The bottom line is Canada Post made the mistake, you shouldn't have to pay for it. Good luck, keep us posted of the outcome.


I certainly agree that Canada Post messed up on this one. However, I paid it anyway for a couple of reasons. First, it is CBSA that needs to be paid so I wouldn't be surprised that Canada Post will just pass it back to CBSA and escalate the matter. And I am not sure if it factors in this but I do not wish to be on any sort of "watch" list due to this. Second, it was a simple over-sight by the Canada Post guy, I am sure he/she got into a lot of trouble for it and I don't want to ruin someone's Christmas.


----------



## justice123

bill1clinton said:


> I certainly agree that Canada Post messed up on this one. However, I paid it anyway for a couple of reasons. First, it is CBSA that needs to be paid so I wouldn't be surprised that Canada Post will just pass it back to CBSA and escalate the matter. And I am not sure if it factors in this but I do not wish to be on any sort of "watch" list due to this. Second, it was a simple over-sight by the Canada Post guy, I am sure he/she got into a lot of trouble for it and I don't want to ruin someone's Christmas.


That was probably the best way to go. Hopefully if there is any duty on future parcels, they'll tell you upfront. That way you have the option to refuse if the duties are too much.


----------



## justice123

Got another parcel in today. No surprise's. One thing though, the exchange rate is crazy. Miss the days the dollar was at par.


----------



## bill1clinton

justice123 said:


> Got another parcel in today. No surprise's. One thing though, the exchange rate is crazy. Miss the days the dollar was at par.


PM sent.


----------



## ByronT

3 orders now from CP in the past 2 months. No issues when picking up. 1 from AC and no issues as well.


----------



## justice123

Merry Christmas to me. Placed an order with AC they didn't get the order out when they said they would., so didn't get it in time for Christmas. So I get the order today $50.38 for duty. You would think these Customs people would give a break, especially at Christmas. I will pay it.

I could not be a Custom's agent, when you are taught how to rip off and extort your fellow Canadians. Go after the drugs and the illegal stuff. But cigars. If the tax's weren't so criminal, we could just buy our smokes here. . 

Still cheaper than buying here though. 

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!


----------



## Dlew

Hey folks, had my fourth successful order with Atlantic. 3 days to NFLD. Pretty awesome. 

Anyone have any issues with cigar place. Biz 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dalharuk

Dlew said:


> Hey folks, had my fourth successful order with Atlantic. 3 days to NFLD. Pretty awesome.
> 
> Anyone have any issues with cigar place. Biz
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


I just got my first order in from CP safe and sound. NO issues  Will definitely order from them again.


----------



## Dalharuk

I've been reading this thread and forum for a while now. Thanks for all the helpful info (especially this thread!). It has proven invaluable.


----------



## Dalharuk

Forgot to mention, ordered on the 12th and arrived today! 8 days total. Actually, its more like 7 days, cause, I submitted the order at about 3:33pm EST!


----------



## MrCrowley39

I just placed my first order with CP. I hope I didn't mess anything up with any instructions I gave them. I don't expect my order to go out until Monday or Tuesday, so if anyone has any tips please feel free to pass them along.


----------



## motionsick

What shipping method do you guys usually pick for CP -> Canada?


----------



## Dalharuk

Best tip is probably too be patient.


----------



## Dalharuk

motionsick said:


> What shipping method do you guys usually pick for CP -> Canada?


I go the cheapest route, and most others seem to as well. Justice 123 had even done some time and cost comparisons and come to the same conclusion I believe.


----------



## Dalharuk

Anyone found any other options aside from the staples of CP and AC?


----------



## motionsick

Dalharuk said:


> Anyone found any other options aside from the staples of CP and AC?


I've ordered a few times from Absolute Cigars with no problems. They guarantee delivery. Not a monster inventory and prices aren't as rockbottom as others but the shipping is reasonable and there's always a deal to be had if you compare.


----------



## Dalharuk

Thanks Motionsick,

I read the entire thread recently and I'm gonna bump the list that was going. Perhaps some of the more seasoned puff members and canuck online orderers can put their 2 cents in and adjust as necessary. This is from way back on page 137

Confirmed Canadian friendly shippers:
Atlanticcigar.com +
Taboocigars.com
Lynn Cigars
Seriouscigars
Cigarplace.biz +
Cigar Cellar (website is down. Call or email. Stock same as cigar.com)
Casa Gomez Cigars (3 order history, one of which was a problem)
slipperyrockcigars.com (confirmed by Kampaigner)
cigarking.com (confirmed by Kampaigner) +
Flatbedcigarcompany.com

Will ship to Canada by the rules:
Cheap Humidors
Holts
Famous/Monster
Mr Bundles (defunct I believe)

Maybe:
Costaricacigarstore.com
Southside Cigars
Highlands Cigar
Bucanerocigars.com
indulgecigars.com


----------



## MrCrowley39

Got my order today, total time was 12 days but only 7 business days and I did order on a Friday night. All in all I'm very happy with the service from CigarPlace.biz, they'll get more business from me!


----------



## justice123

motionsick said:


> What shipping method do you guys usually pick for CP -> Canada?


For CP I always go with first class. I found it was just as fast as the more expensive options. There was also tracking, the postal service doesn't have to track first class ,but I have had tracking in the past. Tried to get AC to go with first class, but they still don't offer it.


----------



## Dalharuk

justice123 said:


> motionsick said:
> 
> 
> 
> What shipping method do you guys usually pick for CP -> Canada?
> 
> 
> 
> For CP I always go with first class. I found it was just as fast as the more expensive options. There was also tracking, the postal service doesn't have to track first class ,but I have had tracking in the past. Tried to get AC to go with first class, but they still don't offer it.
Click to expand...

That's funny. I read back towards the first 3rd of the thread that you had talked to them about doing that. I'd guess the first 3rd equates to several years ago.


----------



## motionsick

Ordered something last week from both Absolute and CP, they both shipped on the same day .. we'll see what happens! ABS has already cleared customs - they ship First Class, full tracking through USPS/CanPost. 

CP doesn't have tracking from USPS to CanPost?

The shipping was about $1 difference for about the same about of cigars.


----------



## motionsick

Got my Absolute Cigars shipment today. No problems. They even threw in a bonus cigar (Aj Fernadez New World Almirante/Belicoso). They pack each 5 sticks with a seperate Boveda pack too.

So far every order has been fantastic with them. They don't charge your card until your order ships too. Door to door, shipped on the 4th, and arrived on the 9th. That's the fastest delivery I've ever gotten.


----------



## bill1clinton

motionsick said:


> Ordered something last week from both Absolute and CP, they both shipped on the same day .. we'll see what happens! ABS has already cleared customs - they ship First Class, full tracking through USPS/CanPost.
> 
> CP doesn't have tracking from USPS to CanPost?
> 
> The shipping was about $1 difference for about the same about of cigars.


If you take the tracking number and enter it into the CanPost tracking site, it should track.


----------



## motionsick

bill1clinton said:


> If you take the tracking number and enter it into the CanPost tracking site, it should track.


I see it now. It took 3 days for the package to arrive/get scanned by CanPost. Looks like it's cleared customs and should arrive soon, hopefully with no surprises!


----------



## bill1clinton

motionsick said:


> I see it now. It took 3 days for the package to arrive/get scanned by CanPost. Looks like it's cleared customs and should arrive soon, hopefully with no surprises!


Did it say something about being sent to customs for further processing? If not, you should be in the clear.


----------



## Dalharuk

@motionsick
How many did you order?

Also, what made you choose both places? Was it selection, price?


----------



## motionsick

bill1clinton said:


> Did it say something about being sent to customs for further processing? If not, you should be in the clear.


Packages always tebd to say sent to Customs for further processing. I think they send it through the x-ray and a scale. No proof, and I haven't ordered any metal Tubos from the states to confirm.. and I think I can live without knowing 



Dalharuk said:


> @motionsick
> How many did you order?
> 
> Also, what made you choose both places? Was it selection, price?


I chose Absolute because they guarantee delivery. Their packaging is always top notch (1 boveda pack per 5pack of cigars, ordered a box from them and they slid one into the box). Very good selection, decent shipping price ~$15-16USD per box and they throw in a bonus cigar every so often.

CP has a bigger selection and some better pricing on some items (incl coupons) and after reading some of the positive feedback I thought I'd give them a try.

CP arrived today, securely packed (stryo peanuts tho and no humidipaks). Same super fast delivery as ABS (USPS 1st Class). No complaints other than the sticks will have to sit in the humidor for a few days before smoking I think.

Not sure what would happen in the winter, as it's already super dry here and any delayed shipping over the crazy season might not work out as well.


----------



## bill1clinton

@motionsick

You are correct. My bad, what I meant to say is if the package does not spend an usually long amount of time being "sent to customs for further processing" then you should be fine.


----------



## Dalharuk

motionsick said:


> bill1clinton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did it say something about being sent to customs for further processing? If not, you should be in the clear.
> 
> 
> 
> Packages always tebd to say sent to Customs for further processing. I think they send it through the x-ray and a scale. No proof, and I haven't ordered any metal Tubos from the states to confirm.. and I think I can live without knowing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalharuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> @motionsick
> How many did you order?
> 
> Also, what made you choose both places? Was it selection, price?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I chose Absolute because they guarantee delivery. Their packaging is always top notch (1 boveda pack per 5pack of cigars, ordered a box from them and they slid one into the box). Very good selection, decent shipping price ~$15-16USD per box and they throw in a bonus cigar every so often.
> 
> CP has a bigger selection and some better pricing on some items (incl coupons) and after reading some of the positive feedback I thought I'd give them a try.
> 
> CP arrived today, securely packed (stryo peanuts tho and no humidipaks). Same super fast delivery as ABS (USPS 1st Class). No complaints other than the sticks will have to sit in the humidor for a few days before smoking I think.
> 
> Not sure what would happen in the winter, as it's already super dry here and any delayed shipping over the crazy season might not work out as well.
Click to expand...

Thanks!

I'm curious about your experience cause I have only ordered from CP (like you said, peanuts and no humi pack) and reship from cigars international.

From all my research, I've found CP to have the best prices, although they tend to be out of stock often.


----------



## motionsick

Dalharuk said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'm curious about your experience cause I have only ordered from CP (like you said, peanuts and no humi pack) and reship from cigars international.
> 
> From all my research, I've found CP to have the best prices, although they tend to be out of stock often.


Yes, from what I see CP does have some great prices, especially with some of their promo codes and specials. I would definitely order from them again.


----------



## MrCrowley39

I'm curious about the reship method from CI, could someone please PM me that info? Thanks in advance for anything that anyone can pass along. As for CP, my recent shipment had a water pillow in the baggie of individual sticks but not in the 8 stick RJ Toro sampler (I assume it was due to lack of space). All in all the cigars were in decent condition and they are resting nicely (another 4-5 weeks before I try one though).


----------



## justice123

Just received a parcel and was hit with duties 0f $211.45, refused it and having it reshipped. These kiss butt custom agents, well I guess their not all bad just the one's looking for brownie points. I've had one's in the past put $14, $60, even $82 in duties and paid them, but 211.45, ridiculous. Anyways let everyone know how the reship goes.


----------



## justice123

I was just wondering if anyone else has the same problem with the shipping from AC? The Asendia company they use is pretty slow, their not open on weekends so if a parcel is sent out Thursday or Friday a lot of times it doesn't get to the USPS till Monday or even later, even though USPS is open during the weekends. But the $38.95 they charge for shipping is a bit much.
I have ordered from other place's and used first class and the parcel has arrived just as fast with shipping costs in the range of $16-$25. I am going to contact AC (AGAIN) about the problem. They use to use Stamps, which was a lot faster. Never knew why they never offered First class. But if their going to charge that much for shipping, I would expect the parcel to get to the destination a lot faster than first class. Also a US retailer did tell me that their biggest business is from Canadian customers, So I assume it is the case with AC also. They need us just as much as we need them, from what I have been told. 

I have been sticking to retailers that offer first class shipping and have a toll free phone line for us Canadian's. Only reason I ordered from AC is the others were out of my brand of cigars. Liked AC in the past, but first class shipping should be an option in my opinion, plus a toll free phone number. The others do it, so can they.


----------



## MrCrowley39

justice123 said:


> I was just wondering if anyone else has the same problem with the shipping from AC? The Asendia company they use is pretty slow, their not open on weekends so if a parcel is sent out Thursday or Friday a lot of times it doesn't get to the USPS till Monday or even later, even though USPS is open during the weekends. But the $38.95 they charge for shipping is a bit much.
> I have ordered from other place's and used first class and the parcel has arrived just as fast with shipping costs in the range of $16-$25. I am going to contact AC (AGAIN) about the problem. They use to use Stamps, which was a lot faster. Never knew why they never offered First class. But if their going to charge that much for shipping, I would expect the parcel to get to the destination a lot faster than first class. Also a US retailer did tell me that their biggest business is from Canadian customers, So I assume it is the case with AC also. They need us just as much as we need them, from what I have been told.
> 
> I have been sticking to retailers that offer first class shipping and have a toll free phone line for us Canadian's. Only reason I ordered from AC is the others were out of my brand of cigars. Liked AC in the past, but first class shipping should be an option in my opinion, plus a toll free phone number. The others do it, so can they.


I personally wouldn't rock the boat about shipping, but that's just me. Companies don't have to offer shipping to any cross boarder country. If you don't like their shipping policy, don't order, there hasn't been enough on AC that I couldn't find on other sites or through creative shipping options for places that don't ship to Canada. An American company takes a lot of risks to ship something to Canada, I wish more offered it (with discreet options)but until more do I'll play by their rules or find other options of shipping.

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 Using Tapatalk


----------



## justice123

MrCrowley39 said:


> I personally wouldn't rock the boat about shipping, but that's just me. Companies don't have to offer shipping to any cross boarder country. If you don't like their shipping policy, don't order, there hasn't been enough on AC that I couldn't find on other sites or through creative shipping options for places that don't ship to Canada. An American company takes a lot of risks to ship something to Canada, I wish more offered it (with discreet options)but until more do I'll play by their rules or find other options of shipping.
> 
> Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 Using Tapatalk


I am trying to figure out if anyone ordering from AC is having the same problem? If a person is paying double the shipping then it stands to reason the parcel should get delivered much faster than the cheaper first class. Also if the problem is Asendia which I think it is then AC should be informed. I didn't mind paying that price for shipping when I use to order years ago, when the parcel would get here in 4 days. But now it is the same time frame as first class or even longer. I talked to AC in the past. They do huge business from us Canadians.They won't stop shipping to Canada, it's well over half their business according to Matt from AC.


----------



## justice123

The other thing is if Asendia is not giving proper service for the money spent, which they aren't. I would want to know, if I was running a business. Since my customers would opt to order from places that offer the much more cheaper first class shipping. 

Asendia isn't even open during the weekends, when USPS is open 7 days a week. The other delivery services are open when USPS is open, That's the reason in the past, the parcels would get delivered in about 4 days.I've been ordering for over 7 years, the shipping keeps going up while the service is going down. If I was AC I would want to know that the delivery company I use is obviously not giving good service. It shouldn't take 3 days paying Priority shipping to get a parcel to USPS. That is not Priority shipping service. I put this problem on Asendia. But I believe AC should be informed if it is happening to their customers. I have now started ordering from other retailers that offer first class shipping, since it is usually just as fast as Priority. Plus most of the time first class gives tracking. AC is not the culprit here, it's Asendia that is obviously giving sub par service compared to other delivery services likes Stamps.com. Don't mind paying for Priority as long as I get the service I paid for.


----------



## bill1clinton

@justice123

Never had that issue. Recently, I had placed an order with AC 2-3 days after a Cigarplace order; both orders arrived on the same day. Mind you, as you said, I did pay over $30USD for shipping at AC (2x that of Cigarplace).

Also, curious, since you got hit with such a big duty, which option did you pick?


----------



## justice123

bill1clinton said:


> @*justice123*
> 
> Never had that issue. Recently, I had placed an order with AC 2-3 days after a Cigarplace order; both orders arrived on the same day. Mind you, as you said, I did pay over $30USD for shipping at AC (2x that of Cigarplace).
> 
> Also, curious, since you got hit with such a big duty, which option did you pick?


I didn't order from AC where the parcel was hit with over $200 in duties. It was CP. They'll do a reship. My recent shipping charge From AC was $38.95, it still hasn't arrived at USPS and was shipped 4 days ago. Asendia should be offering a refund for such slow service. I talked to Asendia in the past, not a very professional company at all. AC needs to find another delivery service. I'll be requesting a partial refund for the shipping charge.


----------



## justice123

I miss the days when Priority shipping would get the parcels delivered in 4-5 days. The only reason I ordered from AC this time is the Brand I order was out at the other retailers. I have a hard time paying ridiculous shipping price's and not getting the service. Don't want to sound like a broken record but they need to drop Asendia,


----------



## justice123

Canada Post might be going on strike this summer. They are in negotiations with the Union. Just giving a heads up, if anyone needs to stock up. I talked with Matt from AC he said they were notified about the possibility of a strike.


----------



## justice123

This is the notice sent to AC

 

 Negotiations have been ongoing between Canada Post and its largest union, the Canadian Union of Postal Workers (CUPW), which, if not resolved, could potentially result in a work disruption this summer. The most recent update from Canada Post indicated that discussions between the company and the Canadian Union of Postal Workers (CUPW) continue with the objective of reaching negotiated settlements.

 There can be no legal work disruption until after the conciliation period and a 21-day cooling-off period. Under the current timelines, the cooling-off period would begin on June 10, 2016. Asendia USA has been informed that as a result of the Canada and US holidays, the earliest anticipated start date for a possible work disruption would likely be July 5th.

 Currently, postal delivery in Canada is not being disrupted by these negotiations in any way. However, in the event of a strike by Canada Post, Asendia USA will be instructed by Canada Post and the USPS to hold all mail and parcels at our facilities. Should this occur, all Press / Publications, Business Mail and Direct Mail destined to Canada will be held at Asendia USA facilities until the situation is resolved. Parcels to Canada will also be held at our facilities in the event of a strike; however, on a limited basis, depending upon specific conditions, Asendia USA can offer certain customers the option to have their parcels distributed via Direct Entry into Canada and then delivered via UPS Ground per our current contract with UPS. If you would like to find out if your parcels qualify for alternate delivery options, please let me know.

 Asendia USA will continue to monitor this situation and will provide our customers with updates as they become available. In the meantime, details related to the negotiations can be found at canadapost.ca/update, where you can also sign up to receive email updates from Canada Post.


----------



## MrCrowley39

justice123 said:


> This is the notice sent to AC
> 
> 
> 
> Negotiations have been ongoing between Canada Post and its largest union, the Canadian Union of Postal Workers (CUPW), which, if not resolved, could potentially result in a work disruption this summer. The most recent update from Canada Post indicated that discussions between the company and the Canadian Union of Postal Workers (CUPW) continue with the objective of reaching negotiated settlements.
> 
> There can be no legal work disruption until after the conciliation period and a 21-day cooling-off period. Under the current timelines, the cooling-off period would begin on June 10, 2016. Asendia USA has been informed that as a result of the Canada and US holidays, the earliest anticipated start date for a possible work disruption would likely be July 5th.
> 
> Currently, postal delivery in Canada is not being disrupted by these negotiations in any way. However, in the event of a strike by Canada Post, Asendia USA will be instructed by Canada Post and the USPS to hold all mail and parcels at our facilities. Should this occur, all Press / Publications, Business Mail and Direct Mail destined to Canada will be held at Asendia USA facilities until the situation is resolved. Parcels to Canada will also be held at our facilities in the event of a strike; however, on a limited basis, depending upon specific conditions, Asendia USA can offer certain customers the option to have their parcels distributed via Direct Entry into Canada and then delivered via UPS Ground per our current contract with UPS. If you would like to find out if your parcels qualify for alternate delivery options, please let me know.
> 
> Asendia USA will continue to monitor this situation and will provide our customers with updates as they become available. In the meantime, details related to the negotiations can be found at canadapost.ca/update, where you can also sign up to receive email updates from Canada Post.


I knew of the possible strike days ago (my work uses Canada Post daily), as another poster said, stock up now. I personally wouldn't want UPS anywhere near my sticks.

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 Using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

justice123 said:


> I am trying to figure out if anyone ordering from AC is having the same problem? If a person is paying double the shipping then it stands to reason the parcel should get delivered much faster than the cheaper first class. Also if the problem is Asendia which I think it is then AC should be informed. I didn't mind paying that price for shipping when I use to order years ago, when the parcel would get here in 4 days. But now it is the same time frame as first class or even longer. I talked to AC in the past. They do huge business from us Canadians.They won't stop shipping to Canada, it's well over half their business according to Matt from AC.


Don't get me wrong, if you aren't satisfied then by all means inquire, for myself I wouldn't, that's all. It sounds like you have a fairly good relationship with AC whereas I've never ordered from them.....I'd like to but I keep finding deals elsewhere for now.

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 Using Tapatalk


----------



## bill1clinton

justice123 said:


> I didn't order from AC where the parcel was hit with over $200 in duties. It was CP. They'll do a reship. My recent shipping charge From AC was $38.95, it still hasn't arrived at USPS and was shipped 4 days ago. Asendia should be offering a refund for such slow service. I talked to Asendia in the past, not a very professional company at all. AC needs to find another delivery service. I'll be requesting a partial refund for the shipping charge.


Not sure if this is the issue, but I find that Asendia is just very slow in updating. Did you try to directly track the package through the USPS site? I have found, in the past, that USPS have in fact received the package while Asendia still does not show it.

PM sent.

PS. Once the package is with Canada Post, track it through the CanPost site; works like a charm.


----------



## justice123

MrCrowley39 said:


> Don't get me wrong, if you aren't satisfied then by all means inquire, for myself I wouldn't, that's all. It sounds like you have a fairly good relationship with AC whereas I've never ordered from them.....I'd like to but I keep finding deals elsewhere for now.
> 
> Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 Using Tapatalk


I asked AC today about the cost and the service of paying $57 in shipping costs and getting the same service as $26 first class. The dollar figures are with the US exchange rate. They did admit it was Asendia, and that taking 4 days to get a parcel to USPS was pretty bad.


----------



## francone13

Hey guys, I've been out of the loop and haven't ordered any cigars for a while.

I've always used AC and CP to order. Is there any other companies shipping to Canada discreetly?


----------



## motionsick

justice123 said:


> I didn't order from AC where the parcel was hit with over $200 in duties. It was CP. They'll do a reship. My recent shipping charge From AC was $38.95, it still hasn't arrived at USPS and was shipped 4 days ago. Asendia should be offering a refund for such slow service. I talked to Asendia in the past, not a very professional company at all. AC needs to find another delivery service. I'll be requesting a partial refund for the shipping charge.


So it was from CP where your package got flagged? That's a brutal amount of duties.

Was there something that specifically caught customs attention?


----------



## motionsick

francone13 said:


> Hey guys, I've been out of the loop and haven't ordered any cigars for a while.
> 
> I've always used AC and CP to order. Is there any other companies shipping to Canada discreetly?


I've had a couple shipments from CP lately with no problems. I occasionally order from Absolute but they're pricier and have less selection.

Haven't tried AC, their shipping seemed much more expensive than ABS and CP.


----------



## BlastFusion1

justice123 said:


> Just received a parcel and was hit with duties 0f $211.45, refused it and having it reshipped. These kiss butt custom agents, well I guess their not all bad just the one's looking for brownie points. I've had one's in the past put $14, $60, even $82 in duties and paid them, but 211.45, ridiculous. Anyways let everyone know how the reship goes.


I'm curious as to what this order was for. The basis of Canadian taxes is supposed to be some archaic formula based on the weight of the tobacco and the value of the cigars themselves. Feel free to PM me or shoot me an e-mail at the office with your last name or Order number and I'll look it up in the system as this amount of duty does seem quite excessive.

Also, if anyone has any questions as to how or why we ship things the ways that we do, please let me know, I'm more than happy to answer them for you.

Jessica 
Cigar Ninja
Customer Service Manager
Director of Marketing
CigarPlace.biz


----------



## MrCrowley39

motionsick said:


> I've had a couple shipments from CP lately with no problems. I occasionally order from Absolute but they're pricier and have less selection.
> 
> Haven't tried AC, their shipping seemed much more expensive than ABS and CP.


Same here, CP had been solid. One day I'll get around to ordering from the others but for now CP usually has the better shipping rates along with better prices.

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 Using Tapatalk


----------



## justice123

BlastFusion1 said:


> I'm curious as to what this order was for. The basis of Canadian taxes is supposed to be some archaic formula based on the weight of the tobacco and the value of the cigars themselves. Feel free to PM me or shoot me an e-mail at the office with your last name or Order number and I'll look it up in the system as this amount of duty does seem quite excessive.
> 
> Also, if anyone has any questions as to how or why we ship things the ways that we do, please let me know, I'm more than happy to answer them for you.
> 
> Jessica
> 
> Cigar Ninja
> Customer Service Manager
> Director of Marketing
> CigarPlace.biz


My mistake it wasn't an order from CP, but another order that came around the same time. As for the duties, I've had duties close to $400 in the past, exact same amount and brand of cigar. There is really no rhyme or reason for what they charge for duties. Mine have ranged from $14.95 - $380 for the exact same box of cigars each time. I usually pay if it's under a $100 after that it gets a little pricey especially with the exchange rate.


----------



## justice123

Just received a parcel today, 4 days to get here in total. First class shipping, so just as fast if not faster than priority with a quarter of the cost. So The cost of priority is not really worth it.
Also the shipping company that a cigar retailer uses matters. AC uses Asendia, which is not open on the weekend, which is not right, since USPS is open 7 days a week. That's the reason The first class
parcel got here in 4 days, the shipping company was open 7 days a week like USPS so the parcel was moving through the system even on the weekends. But with Asendia your parcel can be shipped out on a Thursday or Friday and sit until Monday or even longer. So charging $38,95 for priority isn't right. Unless the company works on the weekends, Priority is a rip off. My last order from AC, It took Asendia 4 days to get the parcel to USPS. AC needs to get rid of Asendia and use a company that ships 7 days a week or start offering first class shipping. 

Bottom line is, if the shipping company isn't open 7 days a week they should not be used, people paying for priority shipping are not getting their money's worth.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Even though they aren't shipping to Canada right now because of all this Canada Post horseshit, just for fun reference..I put one small sampler pack from Atlantic Cigar in my shopping cart on their site to see their shipping rates. I thought this would be quite a deal until I saw they wanted $38 US dollars to ship it here to me in Kitchener, Ontario. And this is on top of my $60 US order already.

Does $38 US just for shipping sound extremely expensive to anyone else??? Or is this just me being a newb...having never ordered cigars online before??? Are Atlantic Cigars known to be more expensive than other places who actually ship to Canada??


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Also, what happened to that Mr. Bundles website??


----------



## justice123

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> Even though they aren't shipping to Canada right now because of all this Canada Post horseshit, just for fun reference..I put one small sampler pack from Atlantic Cigar in my shopping cart on their site to see their shipping rates. I thought this would be quite a deal until I saw they wanted $38 US dollars to ship it here to me in Kitchener, Ontario. And this is on top of my $60 US order already.
> 
> Does $38 US just for shipping sound extremely expensive to anyone else??? Or is this just me being a newb...having never ordered cigars online before??? Are Atlantic Cigars known to be more expensive than other places who actually ship to Canada??


When it comes to small orders I often opt for CP. They offer First class shipping. For some reason AC won't offer first class shipping. Also the shipping company AC uses are very slow with getting parcels to USPS.
Depends on the size of the order but I have ordered a sampler and only paid about $16 for shipping from CP. They also offer a toll free number which is nice.
Don't get me wrong, I like AC, but the shipping is a bit steep and they also just raised their price's again.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

justice123 said:


> When it comes to small orders I often opt for CP. They offer First class shipping. For some reason AC won't offer first class shipping. Also the shipping company AC uses are very slow with getting parcels to USPS.
> Depends on the size of the order but I have ordered a sampler and only paid about $16 for shipping from CP. They also offer a toll free number which is nice.
> Don't get me wrong, I like AC, but the shipping is a bit steep and they also just raised their price's again.


Thank you for the input Sir.


----------



## motionsick

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> Even though they aren't shipping to Canada right now because of all this Canada Post horseshit, just for fun reference..I put one small sampler pack from Atlantic Cigar in my shopping cart on their site to see their shipping rates. I thought this would be quite a deal until I saw they wanted $38 US dollars to ship it here to me in Kitchener, Ontario. And this is on top of my $60 US order already.
> 
> Does $38 US just for shipping sound extremely expensive to anyone else??? Or is this just me being a newb...having never ordered cigars online before??? Are Atlantic Cigars known to be more expensive than other places who actually ship to Canada??


Yup.

I like to keep shipments relatively small to not risk a big $ package getting stopped. But yeah, $38 for a few sticks.

Most places are about $15-16 for an entire box.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

If I placed my first order from CigarPlace right now (despite all this ongoing Canada Post nonsense) would I be getting my sticks via FedEx or do they use Canada Post for shipping once my order cleared customs??


----------



## MrCrowley39

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> If I placed my first order from CigarPlace right now (despite all this ongoing Canada Post nonsense) would I be getting my sticks via FedEx or do they use Canada Post for shipping once my order cleared customs??


USPS hands off to Canada Post.... which for reasons I can't say out loud is better. I believe Canada Post & the union have called a truce for 30 days, so order now while you can.

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 Using Tapatalk


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

MrCrowley39 said:


> USPS hands off to Canada Post.... which for reasons I can't say out loud is better. I believe Canada Post & the union have called a truce for 30 days, so order now while you can.
> 
> Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 Using Tapatalk


Sadly I think that 30 truce went out the window...

Canada Post bargaining truce with union fails over 'poison pill' | CTV News


----------



## MrCrowley39

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> Sadly I think that 30 truce went out the window...
> 
> Canada Post bargaining truce with union fails over 'poison pill' | CTV News


Well that stinks. I've put all purchasing on hold, thankfully I read your post before trying to sneak one last order in. I have enough sticks to get me through the summer and I have other methods to get orders from online retailers to our south so the strike/lockout shouldn't impact my rotation too badly. It sinks for others though and those that rely on our mail service.

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 Using Tapatalk


----------



## justice123

Canada Post just announced that it wasn't doing the lock out. I wish they would quit playing games. 
I would like to place an order, but don't know if it would be wise.


----------



## MrCrowley39

justice123 said:


> Canada Post just announced that it wasn't doing the lock out. I wish they would quit playing games.
> I would like to place an order, but don't know if it would be wise.


Same here, I think I'll hold off until an actual deal is signed. The way it's gone either side can have a temper tantrum and either walk out or lock out.

Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## justice123

I just spoke to someone at my post office, they said that the 30 day reprieve is suppose to still be
in effect. So if their correct there may be a 2-3 week window to order. She also said nothing is guaranteed.
But so far that is all they have been told..


----------



## MrCrowley39

justice123 said:


> I just spoke to someone at my post office, they said that the 30 day reprieve is suppose to still be
> in effect. So if their correct there may be a 2-3 week window to order. She also said nothing is guaranteed.
> But so far that is all they have been told..


Yes, my work has actually gone back to shipping with Canada Post as of today, we ship 250+ items everyday so it should be okay for at least the short term.

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 Using Tapatalk


----------



## bill1clinton

Have any Canadian BOTL received an order during this truce? Any issues?


----------



## MrCrowley39

I actually have 3 orders in route, I'm hoping they making it. Baring a walkout or lockout - no indication at this time that either is happening they should arrive as normal. 

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Xenophage

Hello Fellow Canadains,

I just wanted to ask if anyone else has had any experience dealing with CheapHumidors.com

I have placed 3 orders with them and have been 3/3 for not getting hit with anything extra. Shipping is done using First-Class Mail International Large Envelope, delivery to the GTA has been consistently 6 working days. So far I was satisfied with the service until today.

I went to place an order and I noticed they price match, so I had a spreadsheet of all the places that ship to Canada and asked them if they would price match Atlantic's price @$40 less they said they would. I said great, can I also use my 15% off discount code also? They said no, it can't be used in conjunction with the price match. I said fine. Just match the one and put the discount on the other. They said no they can't be used together. So I had them price match the one box over the phone and I will order the other one with my discount code. Shipping was doubled when I added the second box so the total either way is the same. Just poor customer service.

I was going to place my first order from Atlantic, but both of the boxes that I wanted were on back order.

With that said I tried to look up Cheap Humidors policy on the Price Matching and it can't be found anywhere. It's just a blank link that does nothing. So I started googling it. I found this.

http://www.bbb.org/west-florida/business-reviews/cigar-accessory-shops/cheaphumidorscom-in-tampa-fl-90040945/complaints

"I clicked on the price matching link before my order, but the link does not go anywhere, it simply states "We Price Match!"

That is exactly correct, we price match and that is it. We do not state we guarantee price matching, we do not state when we will price match, either post sale or pre sale. All we say is we will price match. Basically our definition of what that means is we will review your offer and if we are willing we will match a price it we will. If we do not price match then you are more then welcome to purchase the other unit from the competitor. You even state that you tried to click the link? There is no link, is just a box that stats We Price Match, again as you stated above.

After I read that I that I was very turned off, I erased the email I was going to send them and placed my order as I was splitting them with a bunch of guys from work. We had already agreed on what we were buying or I would have gone somewhere else.

I just wanted to post my experience with ordering through them for other Canadians to know.


----------



## justice123

I placed an order last Thursday. It went out Friday afternoon, I received my parcel yesterday. So 7 days in total. No issues. Used First Class shipping. I have been contacting the post office periodically. They haven't heard anything new.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

justice123 said:


> I placed an order last Thursday. It went out Friday afternoon, I received my parcel yesterday. So 7 days in total. No issues. Used First Class shipping. I have been contacting the post office periodically. They haven't heard anything new.


Where'd you order from??


----------



## justice123

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> Where'd you order from??


Ordered from CP.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Since the list hasn't been updated in ages am I to assume that CP and Atlantic are the only options for us Canadians nowadays???


----------



## MrCrowley39

There's more that ship to Canada but few even attempt discreet shipping, without that why bother it's almost always going to have extra fees. 

Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

MrCrowley39 said:


> There's more that ship to Canada but few even attempt discreet shipping, without that why bother it's almost always going to have extra fees.
> 
> Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


So how discreet exactly are CP or Atlantic??

I ask because I'm hopefully gonna be placing my first ever order with CP this Friday. I'm so excited!!


----------



## MrCrowley39

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> So how discreet exactly are CP or Atlantic??
> 
> I ask because I'm hopefully gonna be placing my first ever order with CP this Friday. I'm so excited!!


I only have experience with CP. As for your question, I'm sorry discussing shipping in more detail is not something to discuss in the open forum and is best left between buyer and seller. I can tell you CP will work with you as long as your requests are reasonable. I had to complete some orders using the trial and error method, I've placed 3 orders with them, my wife has placed an order and my buddy placed an order, all have arrived safe and in great condition. My buddy's order had duties but the reason was because of something he requested.

Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

MrCrowley39 said:


> I only have experience with CP. As for your question, I'm sorry discussing shipping in more detail is not something to discuss in the open forum and is best left between buyer and seller. I can tell you CP will work with you as long as your requests are reasonable. I had to complete some orders using the trial and error method, I've placed 3 orders with them, my wife has placed an order and my buddy placed an order, all have arrived safe and in great condition. My buddy's order had duties but the reason was because of something he requested.
> 
> Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


Oh ok.

My first order will probably be just a few samplers. That should be problem and duty free right?


----------



## MrCrowley39

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> Oh ok.
> 
> My first order will probably be just a few samplers. That should be problem and duty free right?


It's really hard to say. Let's just assume the package is as discreet as can be, if customs opens and sees tobacco you will be charged fees, there is no exemption for tobacco products.

Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

MrCrowley39 said:


> It's really hard to say. Let's just assume the package is as discreet as can be, if customs opens and sees tobacco you will be charged fees, there is no exemption for tobacco products.
> 
> Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


True.


----------



## Jimbo2065

Thank you JB


----------



## MrCrowley39

Just had one shipment arrive from CP, ordered July 20 sent July 22 & arrived this morning. Darn near record time. 

Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

So I'm getting ready to place my first ever online cigar order at some point this week. As I wanna celebrate making my first Tupperdor (when I get the all of my materials I ordered online for it and get it going hopefully by this Saturday.) For my first time, I think I will be trying out CigarPlace.  

Since I will be getting my sticks shipped to here in Canada are there any "special" things or instructions that I need to do when ordering or have them (or me) take into consideration for discreetness since they will be shipping my order to me in Canada. As I just don't wanna be nailed with duties.

Or do I just treat my order like how I would any other non-Canadian online order (like getting something from Ebay for example) and just relax and let them do their thing???

Can any of you guys PM me with info on anything I should know before ordering...if there is even anything to worry about??


----------



## MrCrowley39

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> So I'm getting ready to place my first ever online cigar order at some point this week. As I wanna celebrate making my first Tupperdor (when I get the all of my materials I ordered online for it and get it going hopefully by this Saturday.) For my first time, I think I will be trying out CigarPlace.
> 
> Since I will be getting my sticks shipped to here in Canada are there any "special" things or instructions that I need to do when ordering or have them (or me) take into consideration for discreetness since they will be shipping my order to me in Canada. As I just don't wanna be nailed with duties.
> 
> Or do I just treat my order like how I would any other non-Canadian online order (like getting something from Ebay for example) and just relax and let them do their thing???
> 
> Can any of you guys PM me with info on anything I should know before ordering...if there is even anything to worry about??


Trial and error. CP has been doing this for a long time, it is best to discuss shipping instructions with the seller but remember no amount of discretion can hide you from paying the man forever. Sorry in advance but I wasn't gifted this knowledge and had to learn through trial and error. If you're not prepared to pay the duties if your package gets stopped then don't order.

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 Using Tapatalk


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

What (if any) shipping instructions would I have to discuss though?? Anything??

Or is that just if I had some special request???


----------



## justice123

I didn't know that US customs could hold on to a parcel. Ordered on Tuesday, Canada Post still didn't receive the parcel.. I called USPS they told me the parcel is with US custom's for the last 4 days. Didn't know that US customs had anything to do with parcels coming to Canada. Or that they held them for so long.


----------



## MrCrowley39

justice123 said:


> I didn't know that US customs could hold on to a parcel. Ordered on Tuesday, Canada Post still didn't receive the parcel.. I called USPS they told me the parcel is with US custom's for the last 4 days. Didn't know that US customs had anything to do with parcels coming to Canada. Or that they held them for so long.


Another from AC? 
On a separate note. 
Of all the packages I've had sent to me....some really large orders none have been dinged until my last shipment which wasn't even cigars, it was an order from Heartfelt Industries for 2lbs of 65% beads and single torch lighter. I paid the $23 charge but there really isn't any rhyme or reason to their madness.

Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## justice123

MrCrowley39 said:


> Another from AC?
> On a separate note.
> Of all the packages I've had sent to me....some really large orders none have been dinged until my last shipment which wasn't even cigars, it was an order from Heartfelt Industries for 2lbs of 65% beads and single torch lighter. I paid the $23 charge but there really isn't any rhyme or reason to their madness.
> 
> Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


I have had some pretty big Canadian custom fees in the past, even had a parcel stolen, but never had US custom's hold on to parcel. Always thought we had to only deal with Canada customs. This is a new one for me.


----------



## motionsick

Hmm, I looks like my package from CP will have fees. 

What fees should I expect, and is it worth it to refuse and send it back to get re-shipped?


----------



## justice123

motionsick said:


> Hmm, I looks like my package from CP will have fees.
> 
> What fees should I expect, and is it worth it to refuse and send it back to get re-shipped?


Fees vary. Their all over the place. I've had fees that range from $14.95 - $395. If the fees aren't ridiculous, I will pay them. When they tack on Crazy amounts I refuse the parcel. As MrCrowley39 stated, there is no rhyme or reason to what they charge. I buy the same cigars and the same amount 99% of the time, with all different fees tacked on. Good luck on your order.


----------



## MrCrowley39

motionsick said:


> Hmm, I looks like my package from CP will have fees.
> 
> What fees should I expect, and is it worth it to refuse and send it back to get re-shipped?


There is no way to tell (that I can spot) to know if fees have been applied. I've had packages sit in customs for 3+ days and no fees, another was there for 2 hours and got dinged. Another thing to note, if the fees are reasonable you are better off paying them, if you refuse the package the seller might a) get stuck with your fees maybe passing them back to you anyway b) too many package refusals costing a company time and money could jeopardize whether a company chooses to ship to Canada or not.

Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

justice123 said:


> Fees vary. Their all over the place. I've had fees that range from $14.95 - $395. If the fees aren't ridiculous, I will pay them. When they tack on Crazy amounts I refuse the parcel. As MrCrowley39 stated, there is no rhyme or reason to what they charge. I buy the same cigars and the same amount 99% of the time, with all different fees tacked on. Good luck on your order.


How often do you get stuck with fees from CP??


----------



## motionsick

justice123 said:


> Fees vary. Their all over the place. I've had fees that range from $14.95 - $395. If the fees aren't ridiculous, I will pay them. When they tack on Crazy amounts I refuse the parcel. As MrCrowley39 stated, there is no rhyme or reason to what they charge. I buy the same cigars and the same amount 99% of the time, with all different fees tacked on. Good luck on your order.


Looks like they want $400.

Uh yeah.. refusing it.


----------



## MrCrowley39

motionsick said:


> Looks like they want $400.
> 
> Uh yeah.. refusing it.


Ouch sorry pal. Hope it all works out in the long run for you.

Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## justice123

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> How often do you get stuck with fees from CP??


It varies, just like the amounts. I buy the same amount and same brand of cigars and the times I had fees they were always different
It depends if you get a smart Customs agent. The smart one's know that people will most likely pay
$15-$60 in fees, but if the fees are ridiculous we send the parcel back.. The parcel gets shipped back costing Canada post the return
shipping, plus the wasted time filling out all the paperwork, they don't collect any tax. The parcel goes back to the sender, they will reship but we have to pay the shipping 
again which is usually cheaper than the fees. As far as how often, it's just luck. I have even had a parcel stolen.


----------



## justice123

motionsick said:


> Looks like they want $400.
> 
> Uh yeah.. refusing it.


$400!! That's ridiculous.Send it back, have them do a reship. That's just some
idiot at custom's trying to get their brownie points. 
Don't understand why they think we will pay these crazy duty's. 
I know what a let down it is to wait for a parcel and then have to send it back.

Good luck on the reship


----------



## motionsick

justice123 said:


> $400!! That's ridiculous.Send it back, have them do a reship. That's just some
> idiot at custom's trying to get their brownie points.
> Don't understand why they think we will pay these crazy duty's.
> I know what a let down it is to wait for a parcel and then have to send it back.
> 
> Good luck on the reship


Yup. That's more than 2x what the package was worth in the first place.

I don't know, maybe shipments are slow due to Canada Post's will they/won't they lockout/strike so they have nothing better to do.


----------



## justice123

I've said this before, If a person goes to the US for 48 hours they can bring back 50 cigars no fees. So two people could bring back 100 cigars, the only cost is what they paid
for them in the US. You would think these customs agents would cut people some slack and if their going to put on duties, put something reasonable. The only reason we buy from the US
is the tax's in Canada are pure extortion.


----------



## motionsick

Does anyone have any shipping suggestions they could PM me? 

The one I used for CP has worked 80% of the time, but I'm wondering if there's a better one..


----------



## justice123

Canada post tracking says still en route to Canada, but the USPS has

August 13, 2016 , 6:07 am

Departed 
Toronto, CANADA

Your item departed a transfer airport in Pearson International, Toronto, CANADA on August 13, 2016 at 6:07 am. The item is currently in transit to the destination.


----------



## justice123

Anyone receive a parcel without any scans? So far it says that it's been 6 days en route to Canada
But the USPS scan says it left the point in Toronto on Aug 13, on its way to it's destination. wondering if the parcel
just hasn't been scanned at Canada post and is in custom's. All the past parcels had scans. Unless Canada post is jerking around
they just lost on their pension demands.


----------



## bill1clinton

Just received an order from CP without incident. Ordered Aug 10; it's 1 day slower then normal but all things considered, I'm gonna chalk this one up as a win.


----------



## justice123

bill1clinton said:


> Just received an order from CP without incident. Ordered Aug 10; it's 1 day slower then normal but all things considered, I'm gonna chalk this one up as a win.


Always good news when an order has no incidents.

I ordered on Aug 6, still has the same scan, that it is en route to Canada. Wasn't impressed with CP this time though, Placed the order on Aug 6, didn't
get to USPS till Aug 11. When I saw that happen I got a bad feeling. Called USPS,.they told me the parcel is in Canada.
Will see what happens.


----------



## bill1clinton

@justice123

That certainly does not sound right. Aug 6 was a Saturday so I would understand that your order was not processed until Aug 8. Did you call CP to inquire?

Also, did you do the tracking on the Canada Post site? It gives better tracking info after the package have arrived in Canada.


----------



## justice123

bill1clinton said:


> @*justice123*
> 
> That certainly does not sound right. Aug 6 was a Saturday so I would understand that your order was not processed until Aug 8. Did you call CP to inquire?
> 
> Also, did you do the tracking on the Canada Post site? It gives better tracking info after the package have arrived in Canada.


Thanks for the correction, it was actually Aug 5, a Friday, CP said it should go out at least by Monday, Didn't even get to USPS till the Aug 11. I called CP, they said they
would monitor it, if no new scan by Friday they would see what they could do. The last Canada Post scan from the website is

2016/08/11

16:08USMIAA,USAInternational item has left originating country and is en route to Canada

even this scan is wrong from Canada Post.

This is USPS last scans. Canada Post scan says the item left the USA on Aug 11, where as the USPS says it didn't leave till Aug 12. When I called Canada Post, they said the Parcel entered customs on Aug 16. They said the scan would update. Still no update. I just have this feeling that this one will get hit for Duty. Hope I'm wrong.

August 13, 2016  
06:07 Toronto,CANADA DEPARTED

August 12, 2016 11:31 Miami,UNITED STATES DEPARTED


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Yeah after reading the last few pages I've held off on placing my first online order (was gonna go with CP) for now. Probably will try in September as there's a few things I want.


----------



## justice123

Canada Post said the parcel is in Canada and in Customs as of Aug 16 at 8 pm. So I called to see what they would say today. 
I was told that the parcel isn't in Customs, they don't know where it is. So I'll have to call CP Monday. Love the run a round.


----------



## MrCrowley39

justice123 said:


> Canada Post said the parcel is in Canada and in Customs as of Aug 16 at 8 pm. So I called to see what they would say today.
> I was told that the parcel isn't in Customs, they don't know where it is. So I'll have to call CP Monday. Love the run a round.


Sorry to hear about your shipping issues. I've not yet experienced this via CP (knock on wood). I have had issues with CP in regards to below standard products but they've always gone above and beyond to make it right. They've got my online business for now and the foreseeable future too. I really hope everything works out for you though.

Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## justice123

MrCrowley39 said:


> Sorry to hear about your shipping issues. I've not yet experienced this via CP (knock on wood). I have had issues with CP in regards to below standard products but they've always gone above and beyond to make it right. They've got my online business for now and the foreseeable future too. I really hope everything works out for you though.
> 
> Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


I did a test, I called Canada Post back, talked to someone else
they told me the parcel is in Customs.Talk about don't have a clue
what their doing. So if their right about being in customs, then that's going on 5 days, most
likely hit with duties. This is what happened when I had the parcel stolen by someone at Canada post
No one had an answer till about 2 months later and they admitted someone stole the item.


----------



## bill1clinton

MrCrowley39 said:


> Sorry to hear about your shipping issues. I've not yet experienced this via CP (knock on wood). I have had issues with CP in regards to below standard products but they've always gone above and beyond to make it right. They've got my online business for now and the foreseeable future too. I really hope everything works out for you though.
> 
> Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


Do you mind telling us what do you mean by below standard? I am very interested in knowing. Thanks.


----------



## MrCrowley39

bill1clinton said:


> Do you mind telling us what do you mean by below standard? I am very interested in knowing. Thanks.


2 cigars had very bad cracks in the caps, sent them pictures and they were replaced in my next order. I've had two lighters - different brands, one had a fill port issue the other a torch issue. One was resolved the other they went way out of their way and took customer service to a whole different level to make it right. They stand behind what they sell and they are super easy to deal with. I couldn't possibly recommend them enough after going through these experiences. IF an issue did pop up they'll take care of you.

Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## justice123

MrCrowley39 said:


> 2 cigars had very bad cracks in the caps, sent them pictures and they were replaced in my next order. I've had two lighters - different brands, one had a fill port issue the other a torch issue. One was resolved the other they went way out of their way and took customer service to a whole different level to make it right. They stand behind what they sell and they are super easy to deal with. I couldn't possibly recommend them enough after going through these experiences. IF an issue did pop up they'll take care of you.
> 
> Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


CP is great when it comes to customer service.I don't know how they'll be in dealing with my last order, the one that is either in customs or it might not be.They told me it's harder, since it is first class shipping.
I don't see how this makes a difference? If the parcel doesn't show up or has been stolen. The parcel still didn't make it to it's destination. The post office should have to make some kind of reimbursement.
I've never had this issue to deal with except the one that was stolen, that was an order from AC. Even with the more expensive shipping. I still lost out completely even though priority shipping is suppose 
to have insurance. So even if we use the more expensive shipping, we aren't any safer than with first class. That's my main reason for using CP, plus their customer service is better than AC.


----------



## justice123

MrCrowley39 said:


> Sorry to hear about your shipping issues. I've not yet experienced this via CP (knock on wood). I have had issues with CP in regards to below standard products but they've always gone above and beyond to make it right. They've got my online business for now and the foreseeable future too. I really hope everything works out for you though.
> 
> Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


Just wanted to say thank you for the support. I had a bad feeling about this order the moment it took CP till Aug 11 to get the parcel to USPS.Usually when I order ,it goes out the next day.


----------



## justice123

I was just reading AC International shipping page and it says that (All sales are final, if package is lost, damaged or held in customs, it is your responsibility.)
What doesn't make sense. The reason that they don't offer First class is with priority there is insurance on the parcel, if lost or stolen. I just verified this with Canada
Post.So when ordering using Priority or express, if the parcel is lost or stolen, The sender should replace the order free of charge, after they put in a claim.
He also said that a sender can put in a claim if certain postage was paid and it didn't make it in the allotted time frame to the receiver, to be refunded the shipping charges.


----------



## bill1clinton

justice123 said:


> I was just reading AC International shipping page and it says that (All sales are final, if package is lost, damaged or held in customs, it is your responsibility.)
> What doesn't make sense. The reason that they don't offer First class is with priority there is insurance on the parcel, if lost or stolen. I just verified this with Canada
> Post.So when ordering using Priority or express, if the parcel is lost or stolen, The sender should replace the order free of charge, after they put in a claim.
> He also said that a sender can put in a claim if certain postage was paid and it didn't make it in the allotted time frame to the receiver, to be refunded the shipping charges.


If I am not mistaken, both CP and AC states pretty much the same regarding lost/stolen/seized packages; most likely as a catch-all for these kind of situations. I can only speculate that AC would only file an insurance claim if the package was declared 100% accurately. If it was not, I think they will most likely not file a claim just so they do not draw extra attention to future shipments. Of course, this is only my own speculations and may not be anywhere near the reality of the situation.

PS. Any new scans?


----------



## bill1clinton

justice123 said:


> Just wanted to say thank you for the support. I had a bad feeling about this order the moment it took CP till Aug 11 to get the parcel to USPS.Usually when I order ,it goes out the next day.


There is no amount of worrying right now that will speed up the process. Just let the situation play itself out.


----------



## justice123

bill1clinton said:


> There is no amount of worrying right now that will speed up the process. Just let the situation play itself out.


Oh I'm not worried, Ordering from the US is always been a gamble. just venting. Now my parcel is in Quebec customs. I've always been amazed what someone has to do have a decent cigar. And being 2016
how Canada post still doesn't have their act together. Investigating all the options, like learning recently that if one orders using priority/express shipping that the insurance covers all costs, if a parcel goes missing or is stolen. So if a retailer says your out the cost, that's not true. There's insurance included in the shipping to cover the cost of the item and postage.
Been ordering too long to worry. Even being on this forum for years, I'm still learning a few things. Here's the scan to show Canada posts reliability. Canada Post said the parcel was in Customs in Toronto all this time. It was actually on its way to Quebec customs from Toronto.

2016/08/22
11:13 VILLE ST-LAURENT, QC Item has arrived in Canada and was sent for further processing.


----------



## justice123

bill1clinton said:


> If I am not mistaken, both CP and AC states pretty much the same regarding lost/stolen/seized packages; most likely as a catch-all for these kind of situations. I can only speculate that AC would only file an insurance claim if the package was declared 100% accurately. If it was not, I think they will most likely not file a claim just so they do not draw extra attention to future shipments. Of course, this is only my own speculations and may not be anywhere near the reality of the situation.
> 
> PS. Any new scans?


You are probably right about the insurance part of the Priority shipping. It would most likely have to be declared accurately. Don't understand why AC doesn't offer first class shipping if the benefits of priority can't be used. If a claim can't be put in whats the use of charging the extra cost? That's one of the main reason I have stuck with CP lately.


----------



## bill1clinton

@justice123

That's why I pretty much order exclusively from CP. The only time I would order from AC is if it's something that CP doesn't carry.

I do have a packaging on it's way from CP. Ordered on Aug 18, shipped on Aug 19. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## justice123

Received the order, no other surprises. One of the longest I have ever waited.


----------



## justice123

bill1clinton said:


> @*justice123*
> 
> That's why I pretty much order exclusively from CP. The only time I would order from AC is if it's something that CP doesn't carry.
> 
> I do have a packaging on it's way from CP. Ordered on Aug 18, shipped on Aug 19. I'll keep you posted.


That's usually what my orders are like, place my order and the next day it goes out. This time it was 3 days before it even got to USPS. I will be placing an order soon this time for supplies lighter,humidor solution etc. Good luck on the Aug 18 order.


----------



## bill1clinton

@justice123

this time I think I'm going to get burned by this potential postal strike. Fingers crossed.


----------



## justice123

bill1clinton said:


> @*justice123*
> 
> this time I think I'm going to get burned by this potential postal strike. Fingers crossed.


 Thought they were working this out? Hopefully the parcel gets through in time. Good luck.


----------



## MrCrowley39

justice123 said:


> Thought they were working this out? Hopefully the parcel gets through in time. Good luck.


Here's what I read last night. 
http://www.cbc.ca/beta/news/politics/canada-post-strike-deadline-talks-1.3734532

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 Using Tapatalk


----------



## justice123

Watched the exchange yesterday, they had a guy on from the postal workers union, I guess even though there was a strike notice, it doesn't mean the mail will stop completely, they will work to rule,plus no overtime. The mail might get slower. There is rumor that there might be an agreement by Monday. Certainly hope so. Don't know any other way to order cigars. All the other delivery channels are too expensive and don't play ball.


----------



## bill1clinton

@justice123

Haha, you may be right about the slower part; that order from Aug 18 still have not arrived.


----------



## justice123

Yah this not knowing is getting real annoying, Canada post and the Union need to make up their minds, either work it out or go on strike.


----------



## justice123

bill1clinton said:


> @*justice123*
> 
> Haha, you may be right about the slower part; that order from Aug 18 still have not arrived.


 Whats the status on the parcel? Hopefully with these delays on the strike, it gets there soon. Lets us know Good luck


----------



## MrCrowley39

Hearing updates that a deal has been reached! No strike! 

Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## bill1clinton

justice123 said:


> Whats the status on the parcel? Hopefully with these delays on the strike, it gets there soon. Lets us know Good luck


It apparently left a transfer airport in Vancouver on Aug 22 but have had no updates since then. At the moment, it's anybody's guess as to the whereabouts of the package.

DATE & TIME
STATUS OF ITEM
LOCATION
August 22, 2016 , 6:22 am
Departed
Vancouver, CANADA


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Am still debating on if I should place my first order with CP or wait......


----------



## justice123

bill1clinton said:


> It apparently left a transfer airport in Vancouver on Aug 22 but have had no updates since then. At the moment, it's anybody's guess as to the whereabouts of the package.
> 
> DATE & TIME
> STATUS OF ITEM
> LOCATION
> August 22, 2016 , 6:22 am
> Departed
> Vancouver, CANADA


It might be headed to Quebec like my parcel did. It took around 6 days to get the tracking update that the item arrived in Canada and was sent for further processing. So this is another parcel that is taking an unusually long time to get delivered. Kind of curious if it's Canada post jerking around. The mail should be normal now that an agreement has been reached. Good luck


----------



## MrCrowley39

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> Am still debating on if I should place my first order with CP or wait......


Why are you waiting? There won't be a strike. The sooner you place the order the sooner you get them, the sooner they can acclimate to your humidor and most importantly the sooner you can smoke them.

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 Using Tapatalk


----------



## justice123

MrCrowley39 said:


> Why are you waiting? There won't be a strike. The sooner you place the order the sooner you get them, the sooner they can acclimate to your humidor and most importantly the sooner you can smoke them.
> 
> Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 Using Tapatalk


I agree, place your order. No matter how many orders you place there's always a little apprehension. It will always be a gamble. But when the gamble pays off it's worth it.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

*Noted*

I have a few sampler ideas but I'm still trying to decide which ones to pull the plug on.

Plus what shipping option from CP should I pay for? Is it worth to pay a shitload extra for shipping that includes tracking and all that???

Or is the cheapest shipping option from CP that starts at like $16 American (for me) good enough even though it doesn't give you a tracking # IIRC.


----------



## bill1clinton

@HailTheBrownLeaf

The 1st class shipping (cheapest) is good enough. It includes tracking. You will be able to track it through both the USPS and Canada Post sites. From my experience, the thing that slows the delivery down the most is custom clearence (you can't speed it up) so paying for faster delivery will not get you a significantly faster delivery despite paying twice the delivery charge.


----------



## MrCrowley39

bill1clinton said:


> @HailTheBrownLeaf
> 
> The 1st class shipping (cheapest) is good enough. It includes tracking. You will be able to track it through both the USPS and Canada Post sites. From my experience, the thing that slows the delivery down the most is custom clearence (you can't speed it up) so paying for faster delivery will not get you a significantly faster delivery despite paying twice the delivery charge.


I agree with the cheapest choice, more money doesn't mean faster service when shipping internationally.

Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## justice123

That's one of the reasons I order from CP, the first class shipping option. I pretty much stopped ordering from AC. They raised their prices and they only offer the expensive shipping. CP offer's different shipping options, their customer service is good, they even offer a toll free phone number for us Canadians.


----------



## Tabloid Snapper

I know when I was driving over the road Canada made it hard to even bring in more than one open & one closed pack of cigerettes in an 18 wheeler. Apprently back than you could buy a pack in the USA for 4-5 bucks, and sell it in Canada depending upon brand for 8-11 bucks as easy as could be. Friend who lives in Canada and does the Snow Bird thing where I live say Cigaretes in Canada cost a minimum of $14.00 a pack. So I am sure they stick it to Cigar smokers.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

So I'm in the middle of placing an order with CigarPlace but cannot see where I can pick my duty options. 




Or is it where it says "Do you have any Gift Items In Your Order" and it gives an option to "pick your gift options."


----------



## bill1clinton

@HailTheBrownLeaf

After you place your order, you will receive an automated email requesting your declaration.


----------



## justice123

bill1clinton said:


> @*HailTheBrownLeaf*
> 
> After you place your order, you will receive an automated email requesting your declaration.


Hows the last order going? I know on your last post there was no tracking updates yet.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

bill1clinton said:


> @*HailTheBrownLeaf*
> 
> After you place your order, you will receive an automated email requesting your declaration.


Oh ok. So I assume I leave the "gift options" option box blank and unchecked??


----------



## bill1clinton

justice123 said:


> Hows the last order going? I know on your last post there was no tracking updates yet.


Haha I forgot to update you. The package started moving again on the Sep 2nd and have since cleared customs. Hoping it was the potential strike BS that slowed it down rather then a customs delay.


----------



## bill1clinton

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> Oh ok. So I assume I leave the "gift options" option box blank and unchecked??


That is correct.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

So I placed my 1st order with CigarPlace just now and I got an email which said...










So where do I go and what do I do in order for me to provide them with a declaration and value so they can go ahead and proceed with my order???


----------



## justice123

bill1clinton said:


> Haha I forgot to update you. The package started moving again on the Sep 2nd and have since cleared customs. Hoping it was the potential strike BS that slowed it down rather then a customs delay.


This order took awhile, Let us know when the order arrives. Hope it comes in with no surprises. Good luck


----------



## bill1clinton

@HailTheBrownLeaf

Respond to the email with a declaration and value. Then you wait.


----------



## bill1clinton

@justice123

Yeah, it certainly did. It wouldn't have bothered me to lose this package. What bothered me was the uncertainty of whether I should wait and see the fate of this package or order again lol.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

bill1clinton said:


> @HailTheBrownLeaf
> 
> Respond to the email with a declaration and value. Then you wait.


Got it.


----------



## justice123

bill1clinton said:


> @*justice123*
> 
> Yeah, it certainly did. It wouldn't have bothered me to lose this package. What bothered me was the uncertainty of whether I should wait and see the fate of this package or order again lol.


Talking to some of the retailers in the past, they told me it's best to wait until the parcel gets delivered, before ordering again. But I've also read about people ordering from 2 different retailers at the same time.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

So I responded to my CP email with a declaration and a value. I then got a reply saying my order should ship tomorrow. 

And now to wait and cross our fingers and toes...


----------



## justice123

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> So I responded to my CP email with a declaration and a value. I then got a reply saying my order should ship tomorrow.
> 
> And now to wait and cross our fingers and toes...


Good luck


----------



## bill1clinton

@justice123

Package arrive today without surprises...after 20 days lol


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

So I got an email yesterday from CP saying that my package was shipped. 

Can one of you fine fellow Canadians that has dealt with CP before please PM me as I'm slightly worried about one thing pertaining to my order. I dunno if I can discuss it here so...


----------



## justice123

HTML:







bill1clinton said:


> @*justice123*
> 
> Package arrive today without surprises...after 20 days lol


Good to hear, especially without surprises. Did take a lot longer than usual. Enjoy


----------



## MrCrowley39

I ordered on September 1st but the order didn't go out until September 8th, which is now delaying my second order from leaving the wearhouse, which is now holding up a third order from being placed. 1st world problems, I know. All I want to do is buy sticks to restock for next season LOL. 

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 Using Tapatalk


----------



## justice123

MrCrowley39 said:


> I ordered on September 1st but the order didn't go out until September 8th, which is now delaying my second order from leaving the wearhouse, which is now holding up a third order from being placed. 1st world problems, I know. All I want to do is buy sticks to restock for next season LOL.
> 
> Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 Using Tapatalk


Where did you order from?


----------



## MrCrowley39

justice123 said:


> Where did you order from?


CP, but they took care of it. They prefer only having one package hit the border at a time, lowering the chance of getting stopped, it's a good theory but I'm not sure if it accurate, if customs wants to check a package they will stop anything they want regardless of how many are in transit.

Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## justice123

I placed an order last Tuesday, received it today. No surprises. Placed another order Monday with AC, the reason I ordered from AC was CP was out of the cigars I wanted. The parcel still hasn't got to USPS, 2 days, while paying the $38.69 for shipping. This is an excellent reason to order where they offer First class shipping. Paying over $40 for shipping after exchange and it takes two days to get the parcel to USPS is ridiculous. AC uses Asendia, they are very slow, they had better service when they were with Stamps.com. Another example that it isn't worth the expensive shipping. Paying the $38.69, my parcel should be here by Friday according to the postal service.


----------



## justice123

If possible I will not be ordering from AC anymore. Maybe if they offer First class shipping,until then,no. Plus change their shipping provider, Asendia is terrible. I talked to AC before and they said they use the more expensive shipping since it has insurance, for lost or missing parcels. I had an order from AC stolen, I got nothing back. So the excuse that the parcel can be replaced with the higher shipping option is false and misleading. As mentioned in previous posts, unless everything is stated truthfully on the parcel then the insurance can't be used. So why they only use the more expensive shipping I don't know?


----------



## justice123

Don't mean to sound like a broken record. Called USPS they said the parcel still hasn't arrived at their facility. Told me that it shouldn't have taken this long paying for Priority post and that the shipping provider they are using is basically garbage. I called USPS since I was curious if it should take this long to get to them. I could drive to my post office within 10 minutes and drop off a a parcel at Canada Post for delivery. 2 days is pushing it. I regret placing my order with AC knowing that paying for the ridiculous shipping rate and not getting what I paid for. I will definitely wait till the cigars I want are in stock with CP next time. AC needs to get rid of Asendia,, they are incompetent. Why any business would use them is beyond me except they are probably cheaper, but that shouldn't come at the expense of the customers.

P.S When talking to USPS they said when paying for priority shipping the parcel should get there within about 5 days, unless held in customs for a few days, but otherwise it should be a lot more quicker than First Class.

There's my rant LOL.


----------



## bill1clinton

@justice123

I have to slow/stop my order...I'm out of storage space and am pushing 500+ sticks.

PS. You gotta stop order from AC lol.


----------



## justice123

bill1clinton said:


> @*justice123*
> 
> I have to slow/stop my order...I'm out of storage space and am pushing 500+ sticks.
> 
> PS. You gotta stop order from AC lol.


That's a lot of stogies. I think the most I had was about 80 cigars in the humidor. Yah I went on a pretty good rant, lol. No more AC for me. I've contacted Asendia in the past and they said they will try to do better, they haven't done better at all. Not when the shipping is over $40 after exchange.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

My order from CP cleared customs!!


----------



## bill1clinton

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> My order from CP cleared customs!!


Clearing customs is the easy part. Having it show up with no CBSA tape is the hard part.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

bill1clinton said:


> Clearing customs is the easy part. Having it show up with no CBSA tape is the hard part.


You mean duties and stuff? Yeah my package should be here today hopefully.

My fingers are crossed that I don't get nailed.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Got my package with no surprises!!! 

I will definately be ordering from CP again.


----------



## justice123

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> Got my package with no surprises!!!
> 
> I will definately be ordering from CP again.


Good to hear the parcel made it with no surprises. Perfect timing to have a Friday smoke. Enjoy


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

justice123 said:


> Good to hear the parcel made it with no surprises. Perfect timing to have a Friday smoke. Enjoy


I was gonna let them start napping after their journey lol.


----------



## justice123

I wrote Asendia a nice email,of course they didn't reply knowing that they didn't have an excuse I explained how the other providers work on the weekends since they are real professionals.That when ordering using first class it gets to USPS faster with the other providers like Stamps.com. That when paying $40 for shipping we it shouldn't take 2 days to get to USPS.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

justice123 said:


> I wrote Asendia a nice email,of course they didn't reply knowing that they didn't have an excuse I explained how the other providers work on the weekends since they are real professionals.That when ordering using first class it gets to USPS faster with the other providers like Stamps.com. That when paying $40 for shipping we it shouldn't take 2 days to get to USPS.


Yikes. It's stories like this that make me glad I haven't worried about bothering to order through AC yet.

Hope it works out.


----------



## justice123

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> Yikes. It's stories like this that make me glad I haven't worried about bothering to order through AC yet.
> 
> Hope it works out.


The parcel cleared customs today at 11:06 am, it was only in customs for 1 minute before being released. So should have no surprises. It would have been here today had Asendia done their job. AC is pretty good but the reason's I'm steering clear is the amount of postage cost and the mail provider they use. Once it got to USPS the parcel flew through the process. Asendia is not open on the weekends, so if you order on a Thursday or Friday don't expect any movement till Monday or Tuesday. The USPS told me the providers should be open the same days as USPS if their any good. When AC used Stamps.com the parcel would arrive in about 4-5 days to your door. But since they switched it's been longer. 2 days to get a parcel to USPS and the parcel arrived in Canada within a day of USPS getting it. CP offers the more expensive shipping too, and They use stamps.com. So if I was going to pay for the expensive shipping I would do that with CP. But it's nice that with CP we have options. That's why first class is sometimes just as fast as priority when ordering from CP using first class shipping, since Stamps will still bring the parcel to USPS on the weekends, so it keeps moving through the system.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Yeah I think I'll stick with using first class shipping with CP.

And yeah I know that AC's shipping prices to Canada are ridiculous as I had asked about that before. 

IIRC, shipping charges at AC started at like $36 US for me compared to the starting price of $16 US at CP. 

Heck I felt a tad dirty when I had to pay $25 shipping to CP for this (my first ever) order that I got yesterday. But that was because it was the CAO Champions II sampler with the travel humi.


----------



## MrCrowley39

I'm crossing my fingers but it looks like I have a package that's going to go on a detour, it never made it to my address but tracking says it's heading back to the sender due to a refusal. 

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 Using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

Well thanks to some moron at Canada Post my package got marked as refused and is heading back to the sender. 

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 Using Tapatalk


----------



## justice123

MrCrowley39 said:


> Well thanks to some moron at Canada Post my package got marked as refused and is heading back to the sender.
> 
> Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 Using Tapatalk


Canada Post needs to learn from USPS. USPS is way more professional. Just like a couple of orders ago where the parcel was sent to Quebec customs, taking an extra 6 days to get to Quebec. No one able to tell me where the parcel was. If Canada Post wants to stay viable, they need to get their act together. This is a case where Canada Post should have to reimburse you for the postage to have the parcel sent out again. Plus some free shipping for the trouble. You can call customer service and talk to a rep? File a complaint. Good luck


----------



## MrCrowley39

justice123 said:


> Canada Post needs to learn from USPS. USPS is way more professional. Just like a couple of orders ago where the parcel was sent to Quebec customs, taking an extra 6 days to get to Quebec. No one able to tell me where the parcel was. If Canada Post wants to stay viable, they need to get their act together. This is a case where Canada Post should have to reimburse you for the postage to have the parcel sent out again. Plus some free shipping for the trouble. You can call customer service and talk to a rep? File a complaint. Good luck


I tried to call for a resolution but the rep didn't care, he even told me to be quiet at one point. I asked for a manager 17 times he refused staying there was none available. It's on twitter now, I'll let social media work it's magic. I hate dealing with Canada Post, if there was another way I'd even pay more.

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 Using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

So the update is, Canada Customs refused the package not Canada Post. I've never had this happen before. Should I just have the order resent or should I consider a cooling off period before more orders?

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 Using Tapatalk


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

MrCrowley39 said:


> So the update is, Canada Customs refused the package not Canada Post. I've never had this happen before. Should I just have the order resent or should I consider a cooling off period before more orders?
> 
> Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 Using Tapatalk


Where was your order from??


----------



## MrCrowley39

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> Where was your order from??


CP.

Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## justice123

MrCrowley39 said:


> So the update is, Canada Customs refused the package not Canada Post. I've never had this happen before. Should I just have the order resent or should I consider a cooling off period before more orders?
> 
> Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 Using Tapatalk


I would contact CP let them know whats going on. When CP receives the order back have them reship it. That should be enough time for a reship. As far as the refusal, I've never heard of that happening. Usually they just tack on duties. Hope this isn't a new protocol their adopting. If you have been placing a lot of orders, I would slow down a bit after the reship.


----------



## justice123

We will have to watch and see if this happens again, or if this was a just a one time thing. Good luck on the reorder.


----------



## MrCrowley39

justice123 said:


> I would contact CP let them know whats going on. When CP receives the order back have them reship it. That should be enough time for a reship. As far as the refusal, I've never heard of that happening. Usually they just tack on duties. Hope this isn't a new protocol their adopting. If you have been placing a lot of orders, I would slow down a bit after the reship.


I let CP know, Canada Post says (let's face it we all know their track record) that this usually happens with an address issue. Have to wait and see when CP gets it back. My last order was 4+ weeks ago (probably closer to 6-8 weeks). I have another package incoming in my wife's name so we'll see how that goes. This second order was held up by USPS (hand off between stamps .com and USPS, 4 day delay). If it wasn't for bad luck I'd have none. lol

Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

MrCrowley39 said:


> I let CP know, Canada Post says (let's face it we all know their track record) that this usually happens with an address issue. Have to wait and see when CP gets it back. My last order was 4+ weeks ago (probably closer to 6-8 weeks). I have another package incoming in my wife's name so we'll see how that goes. This second order was held up by USPS (hand off between stamps .com and USPS, 4 day delay). If it wasn't for bad luck I'd have none. lol
> 
> Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


I hear ya on the bad luck brother, my computer's power supply blew yesterday so now I'm without a PC.


----------



## justice123

MrCrowley39 said:


> I let CP know, Canada Post says (let's face it we all know their track record) that this usually happens with an address issue. Have to wait and see when CP gets it back. My last order was 4+ weeks ago (probably closer to 6-8 weeks). I have another package incoming in my wife's name so we'll see how that goes. This second order was held up by USPS (hand off between stamps .com and USPS, 4 day delay). If it wasn't for bad luck I'd have none. lol
> 
> Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


Never ceases to amaze me that it's coming 2017 and the shippers still screw up so much. That's unusual for Stamps, I certainly like them more than Asendia. It will be good if the only reason for refusal was an address issue. I know it's still a pain, I know what it feels like to be expecting an order and something screws it up. When CP gets the parcel back, inquire about what the problem was. If they start to refuse packages due to the contents then there are other things that can be done. Let us know.


----------



## MrCrowley39

Well I have an update... a 2 in 1. First) Package 1 that was refused was never opened, they didn't like the declaration on the package, so we'll play ball and change it up on the resend. Second) Package 2 (the one with a slight delay from stamps.com) arrived this morning without issue (the same declaration as package 1, go figure right?)

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 Using Tapatalk


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

MrCrowley39 said:


> Well I have an update... a 2 in 1. First) Package 1 that was refused was never opened, they didn't like the declaration on the package, so we'll play ball and change it up on the resend. Second) Package 2 (the one with a slight delay from stamps.com) arrived this morning without issue (the same declaration as package 1, go figure right?)
> 
> Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 Using Tapatalk


Were the declarations truthful though??


----------



## MrCrowley39

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> Were the declarations truthful though??


That's a loaded question. lol. I'd say grey area at best. What I mean is I declare in a way that attempts to describe without telling the exact contents...vague I guess is the best way to describe it. Regardless though neither was opened so it's still a mystery why one was refused and why one made it here.

Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## justice123

MrCrowley39 said:


> That's a loaded question. lol. I'd say grey area at best. What I mean is I declare in a way that attempts to describe without telling the exact contents...vague I guess is the best way to describe it. Regardless though neither was opened so it's still a mystery why one was refused and why one made it here.
> 
> Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


Depends on the Custom agent that handled your parcel. Some are looking for brownie points, they have their nose up the higher ups butt. To refuse without opening it. I have a hunch, I could be wrong, but the original problem might be with Canada post making a mistake. I have never heard of a parcel being refused by customs because of the declaration they didn't like without them opening it. It sounds like Canada Post might be passing the buck. Did it say anything about customs on it?


----------



## MrCrowley39

justice123 said:


> Depends on the Custom agent that handled your parcel. Some are looking for brownie points, they have their nose up the higher ups butt. To refuse without opening it. I have a hunch, I could be wrong, but the original problem might be with Canada post making a mistake. I have never heard of a parcel being refused by customs because of the declaration they didn't like without them opening it. It sounds like Canada Post might be passing the buck. Did it say anything about customs on it?


It was refused by customs before the hand off to Canada Post. I was provided a picture from CP that had the declaration circled so that's what we assume the issue was. CP has been really good about this issue so far, they'll eventually arrive to me.

Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## justice123

MrCrowley39 said:


> It was refused by customs before the hand off to Canada Post. I was provided a picture from CP that had the declaration circled so that's what we assume the issue was. CP has been really good about this issue so far, they'll eventually arrive to me.
> 
> Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


I wonder if this has ever happened to anyone before? You would think Customs would have to open the parcel to refuse it. But just because the declaration, unless it went through the x ray machine and they knew what it was without opening it. CP is pretty good with stuff like this. Did they mention if this is something new or if this has happened before?


----------



## MrCrowley39

justice123 said:


> I wonder if this has ever happened to anyone before? You would think Customs would have to open the parcel to refuse it. But just because the declaration, unless it went through the x ray machine and they knew what it was without opening it. CP is pretty good with stuff like this. Did they mention if this is something new or if this has happened before?


Through the communication I've had with them, it sounds like this has happened before but pretty rare.

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 Using Tapatalk


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

MrCrowley39 said:


> That's a loaded question. lol. I'd say grey area at best. What I mean is I declare in a way that attempts to describe without telling the exact contents...vague I guess is the best way to describe it. Regardless though neither was opened so it's still a mystery why one was refused and why one made it here.
> 
> Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


Gotcha. *nods*


----------



## justice123

MrCrowley39 said:


> Through the communication I've had with them, it sounds like this has happened before but pretty rare.
> 
> Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 Using Tapatalk


Then most likely a brown noser looking for brownie points with their Customs boss's. In all the years I've been ordering I never heard of this happening. Hope it stays a rare occurrence. Good luck on the reship.


----------



## Daniels

thecigarcellar.com will work


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Daniels said:


> thecigarcellar.com will work


No it doesn't.


----------



## rembrandt100

ok guys You can see by the # of posts I have that I am new here. I am in Toronto Canada. I started smoking cigars long ago but only as in 1 a month or so but in the last 10 months or so I have gotten into it as in one a day after dinner. That is why this thread caught my attention. Looking on the net I have found only a few places that will ship to me here. One being Atlantic Cigar in Penn. and the other Smoke Inn in Florida. they both ship direct to me using USPS and e-mail me a tracking # as soon as the package is shipped. I am looking for a few other places and I see a lot of short forms in the replies here. So I guess my question is who you guy order from and why do some of you use a reshipping company? I usually keep my orders below 30 sticks. When I went over that once to 40 sticks it cost me another 40$ at the door for Canada Post. So far I have only found 1 or 2 sticks that I would order a full box of so usually I order sampler packs. 

Thanks in advance 
Dave


I think I figured out why some of you use a re-shipper. I assume it is so you are able to purchase from places that do not ship outside the US.


----------



## MrCrowley39

Update - My reshipment arrived without incident yesterday. I have one more in transit, then a break from NC purchases for a while. 

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 Using Tapatalk


----------



## justice123

MrCrowley39 said:


> Update - My reshipment arrived without incident yesterday. I have one more in transit, then a break from NC purchases for a while.
> 
> Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 Using Tapatalk


Good to hear it came in without any problems this time. I have a shipment says sent for further processing for the last 2 days. Good luck on the next one.


----------



## MrCrowley39

justice123 said:


> Good to hear it came in without any problems this time. I have a shipment says sent for further processing for the last 2 days. Good luck on the next one.


My next shipment has been at that stage for 2 days now as well.

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 Using Tapatalk


----------



## justice123

Received my parcel Wednesday, no surprises. Took 6 days including the weekend. First class shipping.


----------



## MrCrowley39

justice123 said:


> Received my parcel Wednesday, no surprises. Took 6 days including the weekend. First class shipping.


Same, mine arrived Wednesday too, no issues, total time was only 7 or 8 days.

Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt100

So can you guys give me some hints as to what companies you order from stateside? Just looking to see if I can get better or different selection from someone else?

Dave


----------



## yakattack

Sorry if this has been discussed already but 200+ pages is to much to read, looking at maybe putting an order in with ac or cp. Just curious as to what the duty is on cigars roughly if they don't get through? Even if I pay duty would I still break even as opposed to buying at a B&m? For me ordering online is more of a convince then money saving. It's just to much a bother to drive downtown from out of the city to pick up sticks when finding a parking stop takes a 1/2 hour or more. Thanks all


----------



## MrCrowley39

rembrandt100 said:


> So can you guys give me some hints as to what companies you order from stateside? Just looking to see if I can get better or different selection from someone else?
> 
> Dave


There's a list somewhere in this thread, I think most people opt to purchase from CP due to lower shipping rates. I've read good things about AC but their higher shipping has prevented any purchases yet so I can't give first hand experience. They're others but I personally won't/don't use them.

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 Using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

yakattack said:


> Sorry if this has been discussed already but 200+ pages is to much to read, looking at maybe putting an order in with ac or cp. Just curious as to what the duty is on cigars roughly if they don't get through? Even if I pay duty would I still break even as opposed to buying at a B&m? For me ordering online is more of a convince then money saving. It's just to much a bother to drive downtown from out of the city to pick up sticks when finding a parking stop takes a 1/2 hour or more. Thanks all


Sorry if this sounds rude but if you're not willing to put any time into reading the information in the thread then you are missing out on lots of good reading, even just skim past the shipping update type posts I don't think it'd take much longer than a couple hours to provide you more insight into the process. To answer your question though, there is no way to predetermine of or what duties would/could be applied to your shipment. Buying online from other countries always poses the risk of duties, if you aren't prepared to accept those fees then I'd suggest to stick with B&M purchasing. Through my personal purchases I'm slowly learning through trial and error what works and doesn't work to help "tip" the scale in my favour so that my purchases have a better chance of getting through without extra fees. These tips I don't think others will be so keen to just hand out to anyone as they probably had to learn through their own trial and error methods. It's always best to discuss your shipping options and choices with the seller.

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 Using Tapatalk


----------



## yakattack

I did skim through some of it and got some good stuff just hadn't found the answer to that particular question. As I said I'm not against paying the duties depending on how much they can be. I don't smoke alot so if I don't save any money but get the cigar I'm looking for then I'm more then happy with that. I know just from a couple of cigars I've looked up quickly they are atleast 1/2 price online compared to locally. I'm just curious if after shipping and duties would they still be equal value to locally bought stuff. Roughly


----------



## Kernel

yakattack said:


> I did skim through some of it and got some good stuff just hadn't found the answer to that particular question. As I said I'm not against paying the duties depending on how much they can be. I don't smoke alot so if I don't save any money but get the cigar I'm looking for then I'm more then happy with that. I know just from a couple of cigars I've looked up quickly they are atleast 1/2 price online compared to locally. I'm just curious if after shipping and duties would they still be equal value to locally bought stuff. Roughly


Duties and tax are what you are looking for. Duty is standard regardless of where you are in the country. Taxes are based on each Province. The last time I paid duty and taxes it was about 160% of the price of the cigar with duty attached. In some cases it works out to be the same as a B&M, sometimes more, and sometimes less.


----------



## Yukoner

yakattack said:


> I did skim through some of it and got some good stuff just hadn't found the answer to that particular question. As I said I'm not against paying the duties depending on how much they can be. I don't smoke alot so if I don't save any money but get the cigar I'm looking for then I'm more then happy with that. I know just from a couple of cigars I've looked up quickly they are atleast 1/2 price online compared to locally. I'm just curious if after shipping and duties would they still be equal value to locally bought stuff. Roughly


In Nova Scotia:

_Tobacco Tax Rates

Cigarettes - 27.52 cents per cigarette
Fine Cut Tobacco - 26.00 cents per gram
Pre-proportioned Tobacco Sticks - 27.52 cents per stick
Tobacco in any other form - 18.52 cents per gram
Cigars - 60 % of manufacturer's or importer's suggested retail selling price_


----------



## yakattack

So I'm looking at 60% of the price online in tax plus duties? Which i can assume is going to be alteast 50% of cost also give or take? So like was said before sometimes you'll save other you won't. Fair enough.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Just a heads up deal for my fellow Canucks...

Canada Humidor - Buy Cigar Accessories Online, Shipped from Canada has a deal right now for Canadian Thanksgiving. It runs just this weekend though.....

10% off orders over $50

Promo Code = Turkey10


----------



## justice123

yakattack said:


> So I'm looking at 60% of the price online in tax plus duties? Which i can assume is going to be alteast 50% of cost also give or take? So like was said before sometimes you'll save other you won't. Fair enough.


I've had duties in the $380 range for 20 cigars. It is usually a lot cheaper buying online across the border. The duties we pay are nothing less than extortion. Anyone buying cigars online is because of the savings, since the only one's who can afford to pay at their local BM store would be the well off or the rich. When a cigar is $4 in the US but sells here for upwards of $25+, that's where the savings are. If the cigar prices in Canada weren't so ridiculous we wouldn't have to order cross border. So with postage and the price and exchange it is still cheaper to buy across the border. It would be great to be able to buy cigars here at an affordable price, but as with almost everything, it is much cheaper in the US.

The duties we are charged doesn't follow the formula. I have had duties of $14 - $380 for the exact same cigar brand and same amount. I believe that when low duties are tacked on, it's a Custom's officer that understands that it's just cigars and the only reason we purchase them from the US is the crazy tax's we pay in Canada. The one's who put huge duties on them are just looking for brownie points with their boss's.

It never cease's to amaze me some of the duties that are tacked on when ordering online, but if we stay in the US for 48 hours we can bring back 50 cigars per person with no duties.


----------



## yakattack

380$ is for 20 smokes sounds crazy but depending on how much they would be local I guess you may still save. I'm still fairly new to the hobby and doing alot more experimenting then anything. I may wait till I find a cigar I want a box of before doing the online bit


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Placed my 2nd ever order with CP last night. I am now just waiting for them to ship it out.


----------



## justice123

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> Placed my 2nd ever order with CP last night. I am now just waiting for them to ship it out.


Good Luck


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Well they shipped it today so now it's time to cross my fingers and wait.


----------



## Yukoner

So what would the duty have been if it followed the formula, in theory ? For me, cigar tax is 130% of wholesale cost, no max cap. So if a cigar cost $10 wholesale, the tax is $13. What I'm wondering is if your $380 charge was the full amount of what the tobacco tax is for your province / territory, and everything else was folks giving you a break ?


----------



## bill1clinton

Yukoner said:


> So what would the duty have been if it followed the formula, in theory ? For me, cigar tax is 130% of wholesale cost, no max cap. So if a cigar cost $10 wholesale, the tax is $13. What I'm wondering is if your $380 charge was the full amount of what the tobacco tax is for your province / territory, and everything else was folks giving you a break ?


That's the million dollar question. The issue is not with the formula and rates. It's with the application of them. I have heard of duties ranging from $0 to $500. Personally, I have been dutied $0 to $400. There is no rhyme or reason to the actual charge. So, you're really not going to be able to determine beforehand what you will be dutied.

I got a package incoming. It spent very little time with CBSA so fingers crossed.


----------



## justice123

bill1clinton said:


> That's the million dollar question. The issue is not with the formula and rates. It's with the application of them. I have heard of duties ranging from $0 to $500. Personally, I have been dutied $0 to $400. There is no rhyme or reason to the actual charge. So, you're really not going to be able to determine beforehand what you will be dutied.
> 
> I got a package incoming. It spent very little time with CBSA so fingers crossed.


Good Luck, let us know how it goes.


----------



## bill1clinton

justice123 said:


> Good Luck, let us know how it goes.


Arrived today and duty free. Lucked out.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Yeah my package from CP should be here next week. I'm excited


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Got my package from CP today with no issues.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Are L. Lynn Cigars still good to order from??

I created an account with then just now and I might place an order from them very soon if they are as good as CP.


----------



## justice123

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> Are L. Lynn Cigars still good to order from??
> 
> I created an account with then just now and I might place an order from them very soon if they are as good as CP.


L.Lynn Cigars is still a good one to order from.


----------



## justice123

I have 3 orders at present and it looks a little dicey. I had one that said item processed on Thursday at 4:53 am, usually I get the order the next day, it didn't show up. The other order which got to Canada within 3 hours of each other, still says it's in customs, that order isn't cigars, it's a few supplies like humidor solution,lighter,digital hygrometer etc. I don't know what Customs does with that stuff, I only ordered a lighter before. I usually get my cigar supplies at the BM. The next one is cigars. So I'm crossing my fingers.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

justice123 said:


> I have 3 orders at present and it looks a little dicey. I had one that said item processed on Thursday at 4:53 am, usually I get the order the next day, it didn't show up. The other order which got to Canada within 3 hours of each other, still says it's in customs, that order isn't cigars, it's a few supplies like humidor solution,lighter,digital hygrometer etc. I don't know what Customs does with that stuff, I only ordered a lighter before. I usually get my cigar supplies at the BM. The next one is cigars. So I'm crossing my fingers.


For cigar supplies that already ship from Canada I recommend...

Canada Humidor - Buy Cigar Accessories Online, Shipped from Canada


----------



## justice123

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> For cigar supplies that already ship from Canada I recommend...
> 
> Canada Humidor - Buy Cigar Accessories Online, Shipped from Canada


I will definitely have to try them out. Beats having to deal with customs. Thanks for the info.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

justice123 said:


> I will definitely have to try them out. Beats having to deal with customs. Thanks for the info.


I can vouch for them 1000%

Great service, great prices. Plus shipping is only $9.99 no matter how much you order IIRC, and they ship via Canada Post. I get my orders from them in about 4 days.

I've ordered about $400 worth of accessories from them since August without any issues. :vs_cool:


----------



## MrCrowley39

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> For cigar supplies that already ship from Canada I recommend...
> 
> Canada Humidor - Buy Cigar Accessories Online, Shipped from Canada


I use this site as well, pretty fair pricing and good customer service.

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 Using Tapatalk


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

How much does L. Lynn Cigars charge to ship stuff to Canada??

The website wouldn't tell me...


----------



## justice123

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> How much does L. Lynn Cigars charge to ship stuff to Canada??
> 
> The website wouldn't tell me...


They offer the same shipping as CP.


----------



## bill1clinton

Haha, I am jealous. I am on a hiatus from ordering cause I'm out of storage space...if I do some re-arranging, I can hold another 75 but it'll be tight.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

justice123 said:


> They offer the same shipping as CP.


Then how come when I tried to place an order (just to see how much they charge for shipping) the only thing the site would say is that my shipping would be "billed separately."

With CP, they give you the choice to choose your shipping option (and tell you how much they'll cost) before you buy.


----------



## justice123

Then how come when I tried to place an order (just to see how much they charge for shipping) the only thing the site would say is that my shipping would be "billed separately." 

With CP, they give you the choice to choose your shipping option (and tell you how much they'll cost) before you buy.


I tried to edit but something went wrong. When ordering from Lynn cigars they usually use first class shipping, plus they don't send a tracking number you have to request the tracking number. The shipping is as fast as CP. I've only tried them 2x, not enough to get the a complete feel for how they do things.


----------



## justice123

Canada Post sure dropped the ball, I have the 3 parcels that were ordered One came in yesterday No surprises. One came in today no surprises, the other one was processed 4 hours before the one I received today it still has to get delivered. I don't understand why both didn't come in today? Does Canada Post have a policy not to deliver more than one parcel? Both parcels were processed well before the cut off time to go out. Never ordered 3 parcels at a time. Having each one come each day doesn't make sense.


----------



## Yukoner

justice123 said:


> Canada Post sure dropped the ball, I have the 3 parcels that were ordered One came in yesterday No surprises. One came in today no surprises, the other one was processed 4 hours before the one I received today it still has to get delivered. I don't understand why both didn't come in today? Does Canada Post have a policy not to deliver more than one parcel? Both parcels were processed well before the cut off time to go out. Never ordered 3 parcels at a time. Having each one come each day doesn't make sense.


The parcels are scanned when they leave the sorting facility, not necessarily when they're actually delivered. Depending on the delivery route, amount of parcels, etc, it might be scanned out of the sorting facility but might literally be sitting in a delivery truck because they ran out of time on their shift to get through all the parcel deliveries. In other words, it might literally be sitting in the back of a delivery truck / van waiting for tomorrow's shift to start.

I order TONS of equipment that's shipped via Canada Post (you can imagine, everything we purchase here in the Yukon is trucked up from down south), so I have a lot of experience with their tracking system and how it actually works.

I wouldn't worry about it. Likely no one has screwed up, it's just backlogged.


----------



## justice123

Received all 3 parcels no surprises.. Next time I need to order supplies, I will be trying the Canadian website mentioned on this forum.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

justice123 said:


> Received all 3 parcels no surprises.. Next time I need to order supplies, I will be trying the Canadian website mentioned on the this forum.


Good man. You'll get your supplies from Canada Humidor with no hassle. :vs_cool:


----------



## Tommy219

Hey guys. Just have a couple questions to ask. 
By cp do you guys mean cigar page? If so how do you get them to deliver to canada? I called there amd they said they do not ship to canada. Any info would be greatly appreciated even if its by pm. Thank you!


----------



## bill1clinton

@Tommy219

CP is referring to CigarPlace.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

So aside from CP (whom are awesome) and AC whom I'm hesitant to deal with, where's the next best place for us Canucks to order sticks from??

I feel like ordering from somewhere new and being adventurous....


----------



## justice123

The only two that have been thoroughly tested have been CP and AC. CP is pretty much the best as far as shipping and customer service goes. I think I read that if CP doesn't have what your looking for , they will order it in for you. They also price match.


----------



## justice123

AC is pretty good, but they use to be better when they had the other shipper, they changed to Asendia and it takes upwards of 3 days for them just to get your parcel to USPS. I remember when we would get our parcels in as little as 4 days from AC. That's when you don't mind paying the little extra for shipping. But now it's comparable to First class. So paying for the more expensive shipping doesn't make sense. AC use to be the only place I would order from in the beginning, but now its mainly CP. They seem to be more customer friendly.


----------



## justice123

I Ordered from AC again, only because CP didn't have my brand of cigars in stock. I must admit every time I order from AC I get a bit pissed off. The order shipped on Tuesday, it didn't get to USPS till Friday morning. I sent off an email to AC for an explanation, and again to ask why they don't offer first class shipping? No reply. First class doesn't take that long to get the parcel to USPS. It also says the parcel is insured for $200 but if a parcel goes missing we are still out of luck.
AC customer service is poor compared to CP. I feel a bit ripped off having to pay $38.95 for shipping and not getting the service. Asendia is a complete joke with terrible service. I've sent AC emails in the past about these issues with no reply, I take that as they don't really care. I know some of this is a repeat, but just ranting.


----------



## bill1clinton

@justice123

haha, I wanted to place an order with AC this week for 9 different cigars that were not available at CP. When I saw it was $38 just for shipping...I called up CP and they were able to source 5 of the 9. I think decided that I didn't really need the other 4 lol.

On a separate note, I seem to be having a bit of bad luck when my packages arrives in Vancouver. I have a package that have been stuck in Vancouver somewhere without any scans for a week now.


----------



## justice123

bill1clinton said:


> @*justice123*
> 
> haha, I wanted to place an order with AC this week for 9 different cigars that were not available at CP. When I saw it was $38 just for shipping...I called up CP and they were able to source 5 of the 9. I think decided that I didn't really need the other 4 lol.
> 
> On a separate note, I seem to be having a bit of bad luck when my packages arrives in Vancouver. I have a package that have been stuck in Vancouver somewhere without any scans for a week now.


AC didn't even bother to respond to my email, says a lot of how they value their customers. AC knows that taking close to 4 days to get a parcel to USPS is terrible customer service all the while charging $38 is crazy and ignorant. I will be ordering from CP from now on. I think the reason AC didn't respond to my email is they know that they are completely in the wrong and won't own up to it. They can't justify using such a shoddy delivery service probably to save a few dollars. Asendia is incompetent who doesn't care about customer service. The other factor is they refuse to offer first class shipping to help keep their customers cost down a bit. The proof, charging $38 for 8 cigars, that's ridiculous. Their reason for only offering priority is the tracking and the insurance on the package, but if a parcel is stolen,seized or lost there is no refund to the customer. I have first hand experience with that when a parcel was stolen, I was out of luck, if the parcel was insured for $200 as stated on the invoice, then the parcel should be covered for the loss.After all that's one of their reasons for only offering priority shipping. Not much good if you can't use it, and it isn't any faster than First class.

The delay may be due to the Christmas season approaching, hopefully that's the reason. Good luck


----------



## justice123

The parcel from AC was shipped on Nov 1, it still hasn't even made it to Canada, so that's 6 days already, paying $38.95 in shipping. If this parcel goes past the guarantee delivery date I will be getting a refund for the postage, USPS said to contact the sender, it's actually USPS that gives back the refund. AC wants to charge it then it's time they honor the guarantee that goes with it. After all that is what we are paying for. I will exclude the time in customs. Also if there is any lost or stolen or seized items for anyone they are covered for up to $200. I talked to USPS they said if the item is insured for $200, then the parcel is covered for a refund of up to $200. So say the value on the parcel is $40 then the customer gets a refund of at least the $40 and a refund on the postage. 

This is a great example of why to order using first class shipping.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

If AC can't even bother to reply to a simple customer email then that speaks volumes on how much they truly care about customer satisfaction.

That, combined with their stupidly high shipping prices to Canada (compared to CP who have much cheaper shipping), and shoddy shipping methods that you need to pay said arm and a leg for and yep...I'm not bothering with them. 

They may have a few more nice "shiny things" when compared to CP, but that doesn't justify the risk and potential pain in the ass.


----------



## justice123

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> If AC can't even bother to reply to a simple customer email then that speaks volumes on how much they truly care about customer satisfaction.
> 
> That, combined with their stupidly high shipping prices to Canada (compared to CP who have much cheaper shipping), and shoddy shipping methods that you need to pay said arm and a leg for and yep...I'm not bothering with them.
> 
> They may have a few more nice "shiny things" when compared to CP, but that doesn't justify the risk and potential pain in the ass.


The nice thing about CP is there is the more expensive shipping if you want it. They give options. Also if they don't have what you want they will go the extra mile to get it for you. AC has this cavalier attitude like whatever. They know charging someone $38 shipping for 8 cigars is ignorant. I've asked them numerous times to offer First class shipping, but they said they won't be doing it. I know this is a repeat but if AC knows the customers can't use what priority shipping offer's, then why do they use it?


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

I didn't know that CP can try to order you stuff if they don't have it on the website.

Sweet.


----------



## justice123

bill1clinton said:


> @*justice123*
> 
> haha, I wanted to place an order with AC this week for 9 different cigars that were not available at CP. When I saw it was $38 just for shipping...I called up CP and they were able to source 5 of the 9. I think decided that I didn't really need the other 4 lol.
> 
> On a separate note, I seem to be having a bit of bad luck when my packages arrives in Vancouver. I have a package that have been stuck in Vancouver somewhere without any scans for a week now.


I seem to be having the same problem, my parcel has been in customs since 2016/11/06 18:41, I figured it actually cost $56.47 using the shipping AC offers after exchange. Since the credit card companies charge about 45 cents on the dollar. ridiculous. USPS said I can put in a request myself to get a refund for the shipping, I will be doing that today. I never understood why customs can take their time with parcels, I have a feeling this one got hit, if it's too much I'll just send it back. Keep everyone posted.

Has there been any movement on your parcel yet?


----------



## justice123

Still waiting for the parcel to clear customs. But the tracking bar has a ? mark in a blue circle over the in transit bar,anyone ever seen this before? I have never seen this on the tracking before.


----------



## bill1clinton

@justice123

unfortunately, there's still no movement.

It apparently left a transfer airport in Vancouver on Oct 30 but have had no updates.


----------



## justice123

bill1clinton said:


> @*justice123*
> 
> unfortunately, there's still no movement.
> 
> It apparently left a transfer airport in Vancouver on Oct 30 but have had no updates.


I would call the post office to see whats going on. Bad enough we have to wait when it goes to customs. Mine still says it's in Customs, I think it was tagged for duties, so now it's a waiting game to see how much it'll cost if it was tagged. Good luck


----------



## justice123

bill1clinton said:


> @*justice123*
> 
> unfortunately, there's still no movement.
> 
> It apparently left a transfer airport in Vancouver on Oct 30 but have had no updates.


I called Canada post they said there was a 5 business day back up with customs. That's in Toronto. They told me Vancouver is backed up by 22 days, that might be where your running into the problem. They told me to request a postage refund if the parcel isn't delivered by Wednesday.


----------



## bill1clinton

@justice123

22 days? I'm lost for words.


----------



## justice123

I just called Canada Post. Was told that if the parcel isn't delivered by Nov 23 to call the sender put in an investigation. This is a perfect example of why I don't like ordering from AC with the expensive shipping, it doesn't get here any faster. Hard to believe it's going on 2017 and the postal service is still so slow. I know a lot has to do with customs, but that should be faster with all the technology.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

With all these postal issues should I wait to order from CP in the beginning of December or should I be ok??


----------



## justice123

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> With all these postal issues should I wait to order from CP in the beginning of December or should I be ok??


It will be a lot busier in December due to the Christmas rush. The problems a few of us here on the forum are experiencing is usually pretty rare. I have a feeling my parcel is being levied with duties, that's what is taking so long. I'm hoping I'm wrong. But it's been in customs since Nov 6, so 9 days. Canada Post likes to say Business days but Canada Post works on the weekends. I've had parcels in the past that were processed on the weekend. December is usually backed up quite a bit, that's the reason I placed my orders in November.

It also depends where you are, Vancouver Canada Post is backed up by 22 days, Toronto Canada Post is about 6 days.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

justice123 said:


> It will be a lot busier in December due to the Christmas rush. The problems a few of us here on the forum are experiencing is usually pretty rare. I have a feeling my parcel is being levied with duties, that's what is taking so long. I'm hoping I'm wrong. But it's been in customs since Nov 6, so 9 days. Canada Post likes to say Business days but Canada Post works on the weekends. I've had parcels in the past that were processed on the weekend. December is usually backed up quite a bit, that's the reason I placed my orders in November.
> 
> It also depends where you are, Vancouver Canada Post is backed up by 22 days, Toronto Canada Post is about 6 days.


I'm in Kitchener, Ontario good Sir.

Hmm I'll have to think about if I wanna order right around December 1st-3rd then. As yeah I know that both customs and Canada Post will be extra busy because of Xmas. Not to mention I have a feeling that customs will probably filled with "duty Nazis" this time of year looking to kiss up to their bosses by slapping duties on our packages of sticks.

I will think about it as my stash is getting low lol. Only 12 sticks left.


----------



## justice123

My parcel is still with customs. Talked to Canada Post they said it is definitely time to start an investigation. The rep also said Canada Post can't stand Customs. With their power trip attitude, they also keep parcels longer than their suppose to. 

This parcel that is in customs was marked as cigars. So there is no reason for such a delay. 

I also previously talked to customs and the Customs rep told me that it isn't their policy to keep parcels for a long time. If they are going to put duties on them they do it and release it. If their held for extended periods of time, someone with customs is basically being a prick. They told me to get the officers name and report it. They said they aren't suppose to be playing games.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

justice123 said:


> My parcel is still with customs. Talked to Canada Post they said it is definitely time to start an investigation. The rep also said Canada Post can't stand Customs. With their power trip attitude, they also keep parcels longer than their suppose to.
> 
> This parcel that is in customs was marked as cigars. So there is no reason for such a delay.
> 
> I also previously talked to customs and the Customs rep told me that it isn't their policy to keep parcels for a long time. If they are going to put duties on them they do it and release it. If their held for extended periods of time, someone with customs is basically being a prick. They told me to get the officers name and report it. They said they aren't suppose to be playing games.


Was this an order from CP or Atlantic??


----------



## justice123

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> Was this an order from CP or Atlantic??


I ordered from AC. Since CP didn't have my brand in stock. So I ended having to pay for the expensive shipping. I also had them declare cigars on the label. So customs has no reason to hold the parcel as the declaration is what is in the parcel. I will contact AC tomorrow to open up an inquiry to where the parcel is. As far as tracking says it just says the parcel is sent for further processing.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Oh ok see I thought maybe this was a CP order.

Hope you get your smokes soon man....


----------



## justice123

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> Oh ok see I thought maybe this was a CP order.
> 
> Hope you get your smokes soon man....


Talking to Canada Post today they said it went past the 5 business days, so file an investigation with the sender.


----------



## justice123

bill1clinton said:


> @*justice123*
> 
> 22 days? I'm lost for words.


Any updates on your parcel?


----------



## bill1clinton

@justice123

No movement yet. I will be calling CP today. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## justice123

I contacted USPS they told me what to do. They said that the parcel should have been delivered by Nov 12 but since we don't have weekend delivery at least by Nov 14. I can file an International Inquiry on the USPS website and since Priority/Express automatically has $200 insurance coverage, the parcel is covered. I called AC and they were basically hinting that their wasn't much they could do. USPS said that's not true. USPS said AC is responsible for making this right. The more I deal with AC the worse my opinion of them. AC really doesn't seem to care about their customers.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

justice123 said:


> I contacted USPS they told me what to do. They said that the parcel should have been delivered by Nov 12 but since we don't have weekend delivery at least by Nov 14. I can file an International Inquiry on the USPS website and since Priority/Express automatically has $200 insurance coverage, the parcel is covered. I called AC and they were basically hinting that their wasn't much they could do. USPS said that's not true. USPS said AC is responsible for making this right. The more I deal with AC the worse my opinion of them. AC really doesn't seem to care about their customers.


Honestly after you get your sticks, I'd say **** em' and wouldn't deal with them anymore.

We need to find more places that ship to us Canucks then just CP. There have to be some more out there...right???


----------



## justice123

Well the parcel was finally processed. 

As far as AC. I will try to order from CP from now on, way better customer service. They offer all 3 shipping options. They price match and they will try their best to get something if they don't usually carry it. AC just has this whatever attitude. They use an inferior shipping partner Asendia which takes anywhere from 3-4 days to get the parcel to USPS, which is crazy. AC was a fall back since CP didn't have my brand of cigars in stock.


----------



## bill1clinton

My parcel was processed yesterday as well; 20 days after arriving in Vancouver. I have no idea what's the deal with Canada Post at this point.


----------



## justice123

bill1clinton said:


> My parcel was processed yesterday as well; 20 days after arriving in Vancouver. I have no idea what's the deal with Canada Post at this point.


Was your parcel in Customs all this time? Another parcel went to Quebec only took 5 days in total to be processed that one should be here by Monday hopefully. I know Canada Post said Vancouver customs was 22 days behind. Toronto up to 5 days.


----------



## bill1clinton

It was "in transit" all this time. It arrived at customs on the 18th and was only there for 5hrs before being released.


----------



## justice123

bill1clinton said:


> It was "in transit" all this time. It arrived at customs on the 18th and was only there for 5hrs before being released.


Canada Post really dropped the ball on your parcel, taking that long just to get it to the post office. Never ceases to amaze me, here we are going into 2017 and the service is still sub par. Hopefully it goes smooth from here. Good Luck


----------



## bill1clinton

@justice123

I agree. In the past, I would have called Canada Post to complain but my experience is that there is very little that they can or are willing to do. The standard response seems to be wait it out and then have the sender report it was lost. Having said that, apparently, first class shipping has a 4 week delivery window.


----------



## justice123

Canada post really needs to get their act together. The parcel that should have shown up today got rerouted so another delay, this is the parcel that sat in Customs for 12 days.

2016/11/21
06:37WOODSTOCK, ON Item re-routed due to processing error; Possible delay  


2016/11/1916:33LONDON, ON Item processed 


2016/11/1817:13MISSISSAUGA, ON Item processed 

Then another parcel went to Quebec was scanned on Thursday still hasn't arrived. 

Canada post said to contact the sender, the sender told me to contact Canada Post since Canada post has the parcel in their possession. Real professional service from Canada Post.


----------



## bill1clinton

@justice123

That's a load of crap. As you said, the parcel is in possesion of Canada Post. What good would it do to contact the sender?


----------



## justice123

bill1clinton said:


> @*justice123*
> 
> That's a load of crap. As you said, the parcel is in possesion of Canada Post. What good would it do to contact the sender?


It's Canada Post passing the buck, not taking responsibility for their screw ups. Both parcels should have been delivered by now. Just like their website is always under maintenance, time for Canada Post to get a new IT department. I'm starting to see why they had their jobs threatened. In the past once I got "item processed", I would receive the parcel the next day, now it's day's to a week after. If anything Canada Post is going backwards and getting worse.


----------



## bill1clinton

Btw, my parcel arrived today.


----------



## justice123

Get this, Canada Post sent my parcel all the way back to the original post office. Canada Post is gonna get an ear full. I'll be talking to a manager about this.


2016/11/22 2:16 MISSISSAUGA, ON Item processed 


2016/11/210 6:37 WOODSTOCK, ON Item re-routed due to processing error; Possible delay 


2016/11/19 16:33 LONDON, ON Item processed 


2016/11/18 17:13 MISSISSAUGA, ON Item processed 


2016/11/18 09:18 MISSISSAUGA, ON Item processed


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

^^ Jesus Christ... 🙄🙄


----------



## justice123

Received one parcel today. The one that went out last Tuesday, Which was first class postage. 

Called Canada Post, told them the parcel better be here By Wednesday or I will go even higher than a manager next time. This parcel went out Nov 1 bounced around and still hasn't been delivered. Paid Priority postage. I told them pretty bad that a first class parcel takes 8 days, while the priority postage us on 22 days and counting.


----------



## justice123

Canada Post doesn't know what the heck their doing. I took it to a higher level. See what happens. Looks like the parcel is going back to the USA, Canada Post has no answers right now. Their is no feedback to say there is a problem with the parcel.

Date 
Time Location Description *Retail Location* *Signatory Name*

2016/11/22 19:09 MISSISSAUGA, ON International item being forwarded to destination country

2016/11/22 02:16 MISSISSAUGA, ON Item processed

2016/11/210 6:37 WOODSTOCK, ON Item re-routed due to processing error; Possible delay

2016/11/19 16:33 LONDON, ON Item processed

2016/11/18 17:13 MISSISSAUGA, ON Item processed

2016/11/18 09:18 MISSISSAUGA, ON Item processed


----------



## justice123

Well the parcel was shipped back to the USA, Canada Post has no idea why. Contacted AC they said they would put in an investigation with USPS.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

justice123 said:


> Well the parcel was shipped back to the USA, Canada Post has no idea why. Contacted AC they said they would put in an investigation with USPS.


Hope you get your sticks man...


----------



## justice123

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> Hope you get your sticks man...


The parcel is on it's way back to AC, Canada post has not given me a reason why. I filed a report with their claims dept. Plus just got of the phone with a Supervisor and they have no answers. I will be going higher. It's Canada Posts fault, they won't admit it. USPS said if there was an address problem it wouldn't have kept going out and processed. USPS said someone at Canada Post screwed up and they won't admit it.
I will be going higher up in Canada Post. As I said before, now I know why they almost lost their jobs.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

What a mess...


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

To lighten the mood...

Per my Facebook for my Canadian friends...I screenshotted this


----------



## justice123

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> To lighten the mood...
> 
> Per my Facebook for my Canadian friends...I screenshotted this


 Thank you for the info. Looks like a good deal


----------



## justice123

Sent a higher up at Canada Post a little letter. Here's a bit of it.




Hi
I have had a parcel that was shipped from the USA on Nov 1. 


I have contacted Canada Post a few time in regards to the parcel since it seems to be traveling every where. I did speak to a supervisor and they had no answers.
I talked with USPS and the sender and they said by the looks of the scans, there was a problem at Canada Post. If you look at the tracking the parcel was sent out a few times
A rep at Canada Post said if there was a problem with the address it wouldn't keep getting scanned and they would have the reason the parcel could not be delivered. 



I expected a little more professionalism from Canada Post. Not to be told by a supervisor, we have no clue what happened to your parcel. I thought that's what part of their job was? 

USPS said it's easy to see that someone screwed up at Canada Post and won't admit it, but to tell you they have no clue for the problem, is ignorant. Not a way to run a business 



I don't know what you may be able to do. Even though the parcel is on it's way back to the sender in the USA. Canada Post saying they have no clue what happened is unacceptable. I would still
like to know the reason the parcel couldn't be delivered. Thank you for your time


Regards

See if I get a reply. To be told they have no clue, real professional. As far as I'm concerned it's their job to know.


----------



## justice123

Never got a reply to the letter, just as I thought. Will be filing a complaint to the Canada Post Ombudsman. As a customer I feel it's my right to know why the parcel wasn't delivered. Tired of Canada Post treating us like we don't count.
This parcel had everything on it including the declaration of cigars and cost, it made it through customs with no duties. So there is really no reason for it not being delivered.


----------



## justice123

The parcel was refused by customs. AC said there was customs tape all over the parcel and had a return to sender stickers on it. Don't have a clue why the parcel was shipped every where, before being returned to AC.

Don't have a clue why Canada Post couldn't tell me the parcel was refused by customs?

Having AC do a reship. They won't cover the cost of shipping, won't even put in for a refund with USPS. So this will be the last time I order from AC. I'll be sticking with CP from now on, way better customer service.

I have spent thousands through the years with AC, so having to pay the postage over again is a bit of a slap in the face. After this order, I will be taking a breather from buying cigars for a while.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

What a nightmare. Sorry to hear all that.


----------



## justice123

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> What a nightmare. Sorry to hear all that.


I also found a site that reviewed shipping companies. Asendia was ranked as the worst in service. The reviews were 99% negative. This is the shipping service AC uses. I've brought it to AC attention more than once
AC knows in the past the parcels would get to us in a matter of 4 -6 days. But with Asendia it takes 2-4 days just to get the parcel to USPS. So just another reason to steer clear of using AC, if at all possible. They were a lot better in the past, they seem to have taken the attitude like they don't really care, their customer service has really gone downhill. I am trying to find some new providers to us Canucks.

Yah I've been ranting quite a bit, it's just strange to see things getting worse instead of better with the shipping.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

I thank you for now trying to find more options (besides CP) for us Canucks.

Personally I'm holding off on ordering any cigars until January when the holidays are over. As IMO, this is the perfect time for us to get attacked by Duty Nazis, or for our packages to "mysteriously go missing" (get ripped off) etc.


----------



## justice123

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> I thank you for now trying to find more options (besides CP) for us Canucks.
> 
> Personally I'm holding off on ordering any cigars until January when the holidays are over. As IMO, this is the perfect time for us to get attacked by Duty Nazis, or for our packages to "mysteriously go missing" (get ripped off) etc.


 I'm only doing a reship with AC, hopefully it gets through. Then no more orders for a while. The reship from AC will take a bit. Asendia doesn't work on the weekends. It takes those inept losers 3-4 business days just to get the parcel to USPS. USPS told me Asendia is just about the worst shipper out there. They have terrible service and they don;t know how they stay in business. Most of the negative reviews are for the same thing, slow service,or parcels gone missing.

A bit of a repeat but AC's customer service is pretty bad now. Only offering the expensive shipping is pretty ignorant, especially if you can't use the benefits that is suppose to go with it. Plus a terrible shipper like Asendia. AC doesn't even offer a toll free number to their Canadian customers.

If this order has a problem then I'll get a refund and wait to order from CP. CP is way more professional than AC. AC was really good awhile ago, but they really dropped the ball. They have the really don't care attitude now.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Like I said, I thank you for now trying to find more options (besides CP) for us Canucks.

When you get a chance, can you try ordering from L. Lynn Cigars and see how they work out.

I've heard they ship to Canada and I'm tempted to try ordering from them.


----------



## bill1clinton

It seems like CP has the best prices around albeit with a lot less variety vs AC. I have yet to find another site that ships to Canada that offers lower prices than CP. Having said that, I am always interested in exploring new potential sites to buy from.


----------



## justice123

Smoke Inn Cigars says they ship to Canada, but their prices on some cigars are a bit higher. From what I've read they seem to play ball. Have to see if they price match. They offer First class shipping.

My reship from AC went out Thursday, USPS still hasn't received the parcel. With CP, they use Stamps which continues shipping through the weekend. When USPS has nothing good to say about a shipper (Asendia) then that says a lot.
In the future I won't buy anything from any company that uses Asendia as their shipper.


----------



## justice123

The companies that ship to us Canadians get a ton of business from us, more so than their US customers. When I've talked to a few US retailers 60-80% of their business is Canadian. They know that we have tax's that are pure extortion. 

The Botl in the US just go to their local BM and buy their cigars. So the people in the US don't really need online cigar retailers as much as we do. It must be nice to be able to walk to your local BM and buy a box of your favorite cigar at a reasonable price, no postage, no customs, no waiting. So this problem with AC thinking their needed and we don't have options is wrong. When ordering from AC in the past it wasn't uncommon to get your parcel in 4-5 days. That's when it wasn't as bad paying the higher shipping rates. But now it takes that long just to get the parcel to USPS. That's not progress or good customer service in my opinion.


----------



## justice123

bill1clinton said:


> It seems like CP has the best prices around albeit with a lot less variety vs AC. I have yet to find another site that ships to Canada that offers lower prices than CP. Having said that, I am always interested in exploring new potential sites to buy from.


CP seems to go the extra mile to please their customers. I like how they price match. They are more Canadian friendly. They don't make you feel like we need them, like AC does.

As I said in the past AC use to be really good, AC was the one I would buy from the most in the beginning, but they really lack in their customer service now. I wouldn't mind waiting a bit longer for a parcel if I was paying
first class postage, but when we pay the more expensive shipping and the delivery time frame is the same, that makes no sense. I've brought this up to AC in the past, plus asked them to offer first class, they refuse, and don't seem to care.


----------



## justice123

This is a good example how bad Asedia is. The parcel went out on Thursday Dec 1. The parcel still hasn't made it to USPS. 5 days. When ordering from CP, the parcel continues to move
even through the weekend, since they use Stamps.com. Any company that uses Asendia does not care about their customers or good service.


----------



## justice123

Update: Contacted Asendia, parcel still isn't with USPS, Asendia said they have no clue whats happening with the parcel. So I contacted AC told them whats going on, they are going to check with their rep at Asendia. I told AC what USPS said about Asendia and how bad they are.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

justice123 said:


> Update: Contacted Asendia, parcel still isn't with USPS, Asendia said they have no ckue whats happening with the parcel. So I contacted AC told them whats going on, they going to check with their rep at Asendia. I told AC what USPS said about Asendia and how bad they are.


Sadly I'm sure they know full well how bad Asendia is but don't give a ****.


----------



## justice123

Ordered some DVD's last Wednesday on Dec 30, I received the parcel today from the USA. First class shipping. I know it's not cigars, but just showing that I ordered a parcel on Dec 30, received it in 7days. My reship from AC was sent out on Dec 1, USPS still doesn't have it. The reship was Express post $38.95, the DVD's were first class$9.69. I believe the express reship should have made it before the first class parcel.


----------



## justice123

I think I will try and cancel the reship order from AC if possible. I have really had enough of this crap with AC and Asendia. AC knows asendia is garbage. When USPS says asendia is the worst shipping provider, that says it all.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

How good are Absolute Cigars | Buy Cigars Online | Worldwide Cigar Delivery to order from??

Are they as good with their customers and as hassle-free in terms of shipping as CigarPlace?? Or do they use Asendia like AC and have sub-par customer service??

I'm intrigued by a few things they have but am unsure if I should place a first time order with them...


----------



## justice123

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> How good are Absolute Cigars | Buy Cigars Online | Worldwide Cigar Delivery to order from??
> 
> Are they as good with their customers and as hassle-free in terms of shipping as CigarPlace?? Or do they use Asendia like AC and have sub-par customer service??
> 
> I'm intrigued by a few things they have but am unsure if I should place a first time order with them...


I talked to SmokeInn cigars, they do ship to Canada, they do ship discreetly. They use USPS for shipping. For Canadian orders they use a flat rate shipping of $30.95. It's best to call an order in as sometimes they offer up to 20% off the online price. They seem a bit more expensive though.They don't price match. They have a toll free number. So they can be added to the list of Canadian friendly retailers.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Ok cool but what about Absolute??


----------



## justice123

8 days and counting for the reship from AC. This will be my last order from AC. I wouldn't mind as much if it was a first class parcel, it's like anything you pay for the extra service then one expects its.


----------



## justice123

From what I am seeing the best retailer to stick with is CP. Their prices seem to be lower than many others, and they have great customer service.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

The CP site needs an overhaul in fixes though.

It's frustrating when you search for things in it and you either see an item you want shown as being "in stock" so you click on it and it says that in reality it's out of stock.

Or vice versa.

Or another thing I don't like is when you search for something and the same thing shows up twice.


----------



## justice123

Most of the others I have checked out are usually more expensive. The one thing with CP is I always call them to place my order. I've done the same thing with AC. AC doesn't have a toll free number like CP does for us Canadians.

It's too bad AC customer service is garbage now. I am still waiting, my parcel hasn't even made it to Canada yet. It took asendia 7 days to get the parcel to USPS, which is crazy. When AC was good, it wasn't uncommon to get a parcel in 4-6 days. That's when they used Stamps.com which delivers through the weekend. AC does have some good prices and different selection, but to me it's taking a chance with them now. I myself feel pretty ripped off having to pay $40 US for shipping and not getting the service. If it was first class wouldn't be as bad. Your told up front that first class can take awhile no guarantees. But Express post is 7-10 days. They try to exclude the weekends, but USPS still ships and delivers 7 days a week. Canada post still sorts through the weekend just doesn't deliver.


----------



## bill1clinton

@justice123

Is there an advantage to ordering on the phone as oppose to online?


----------



## justice123

bill1clinton said:


> @*justice123*
> 
> Is there an advantage to ordering on the phone as oppose to online?


Myself I've always ordered by phone. I don't know if there is a difference. I just always preferred to call to place my orders. But as HailTheBrownLeaf mentioned sometimes ordering online
CP doesn't have the merchandise available. I had the same problem with AC, I called to place an order and it said online that they had the cigars in stock, but on the phone they said there must
be an error, and they were out.

I'm in the process of checking a few more places out.


----------



## justice123

The reship from AC looks like it's like the last time. 10 days and it still isn't with Canada Post yet. doesn't help when asendia takes 7 days to get it to USPS.

Once this is over with this parcel I will be glad to be done with AC. AC is nothing but a headache by using asendia. I did receive an email from AC. This was the email.

(I understand you are disappointed with Asendia's services but unfortunately this is currently the only shipping service we offer for international orders.)


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

justice123 said:


> The reship from AC looks like it's like the last time. 10 days and it still isn't with Canada Post yet. doesn't help when asendia takes 7 days to get it to USPS.
> 
> Once this is over with this parcel I will be glad to be done with AC. AC is nothing but a headache by using asendia. I did receive an email from AC. This was the email.
> 
> (I understand you are disappointed with Asendia's services but unfortunately this is currently the only shipping service we offer for international orders.)


"But unfortunately" my ass. I'm sure they know exactly what garbage Asendia is and if they were truly concerned....they would get a better international shipping service. They either just don't want to, or don't give a rat's ass about international customers.


----------



## justice123

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> "But unfortunately" my ass. I'm sure they know exactly what garbage Asendia is and if they were truly concerned....they would get a better international shipping service. They either just don't want to, or don't give a rat's ass about international customers.


That's what I took from the email too. They just don't care, so no more business from me. I'll deal with the other retailers from now on. I'll be sending an email asking AC to justify using a
shipping service that takes 7 days to get a parcel to USPS and have the nerve to charge $40 US for shipping.


----------



## justice123

Getting a weird feeling about the reship from AC, 11 days since it shipped, Hasn't even made it to Canada Post yet, expected delivery is from the website (Estimated Delivery: 12/08/2016 - 12/13/2016) so that would put it at Tuesday Dec 13. It will be nice to get this shipment over with, then no more jerking around with AC.


----------



## justice123

Another good reason not to order from AC,

I placed an order with CP that went out Friday Dec 9, I received the order Wednesday Dec 14, 6 days, including the weekend. Even though it is the Holiday season.

The reship from AC still hasn't arrived yet, which was shipped on Dec 1. Using Express post. Canada post said the parcel should arrive Dec 15, it only spent about 6 hours in customs.
This is why I won't be ordering from AC any longer. 7 of the days is how long it took Asendia to get the parcel to USPS. With a shipping partner like asendia AC clearly shows they do not value
us as customers.


----------



## bill1clinton

@justice123

I've stopped using AC despite them having a wider selection. I have an order shipped from CP on Dec 6 and should arrive today or tomorrow. 9-10 days for this time of year is pretty damn good.


----------



## justice123

bill1clinton said:


> @*justice123*
> 
> I've stopped using AC despite them having a wider selection. I have an order shipped from CP on Dec 6 and should arrive today or tomorrow. 9-10 days for this time of year is pretty damn good.


My order from CP arrived in 6 days, I was really surprised. I didn't expect it so soon. CP uses Stamps.com so when ordering a parcel it continues to move through the system even on the weekends.

If AC would get rid of asendia and go back to stamps.com, The parcels would get delivered properly and we would get the delivery we pay for using express post. But asendia takes 4-7 days just to get
the parcel to USPS which is terrible service when paying for express post. I'm glad I won't have to deal with asendia anymore, and I don't care for AC's attitude or customer service anymore.

I did get the reship from AC today, no surprises. Happy about that.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Glad you finally got your cigars man.


----------



## justice123

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> Glad you finally got your cigars man.


 Thanks Bud. It took 45 days, but finally got them. Done with AC. After receiving my parcel from CP

in 6 days. I know where I'll be ordering from, from now on.


----------



## justice123

bill1clinton said:


> @*justice123*
> 
> I've stopped using AC despite them having a wider selection. I have an order shipped from CP on Dec 6 and should arrive today or tomorrow. 9-10 days for this time of year is pretty damn good.


When you did order from AC in the past, did it take asendia 3-4 days to get your parcel to USPS?


----------



## s0r0w

Been reading this forum for about a month learning all I could before putting in my first test order. Smokeinn advertised to its email list it was now shipping to Canada, and I saw a sampler or two worth the risk and made the most of the Cyber Monday sale. I created this account just to let my fellow Canadian BOTL know that they were in fact "Canadian Friendly". I received the package within 2-3 weeks without issue.









I'm still new to the forums so I don't think I have PM Privileges yet but if anyone needs the exact details I can provide a throwaway email address as to respect the rules of this forum (I'm very grateful for btw).


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

s0r0w said:


> Been reading this forum for about a month learning all I could before putting in my first test order. Smokeinn advertised to its email list it was now shipping to Canada, and I saw a sampler or two worth the risk and made the most of the Cyber Monday sale. I created this account just to let my fellow Canadian BOTL know that they were in fact "Canadian Friendly". I received the package within 2-3 weeks without issue.
> 
> I'm still new to the forums so I don't think I have PM Privileges yet but if anyone needs the exact details I can provide a throwaway email address as to respect the rules of this forum (I'm very grateful for btw).


Glad you got your smokes from them. Is ordering from them as simple as ordering from any place online or do you have to email them or call them and say what you want first??


----------



## s0r0w

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> s0r0w said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been reading this forum for about a month learning all I could before putting in my first test order. Smokeinn advertised to its email list it was now shipping to Canada, and I saw a sampler or two worth the risk and made the most of the Cyber Monday sale. I created this account just to let my fellow Canadian BOTL know that they were in fact "Canadian Friendly". I received the package within 2-3 weeks without issue.
> 
> I'm still new to the forums so I don't think I have PM Privileges yet but if anyone needs the exact details I can provide a throwaway email address as to respect the rules of this forum (I'm very grateful for btw).
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you got your smokes from them. Is ordering from them as simple as ordering from any place online or do you have to email them or call them and say what you want first??
Click to expand...

My test was entirely about what their online service and delivery was like, so it was simply a purchase made from the website. No phone calls or emails sent for any special processing. It was as simple as add to cart - checkout - wait. I admit the prices aren't cheap but so far it's 1/1 in terms of success rate.

I've never tried CP, but I think that will be my next order seeing how most here seem to stand by it


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

s0r0w said:


> My test was entirely about what their online service and delivery was like, so it was simply a purchase made from the website. No phone calls or emails sent for any special processing. It was as simple as add to cart - checkout - wait. I admit the prices aren't cheap but so far it's 1/1 in terms of success rate.
> 
> I've never tried CP, but I think that will be my next order seeing how most here seem to stand by it


Did they give you the option to declare what your item is in the package or the value of its contents like how CP does??


----------



## bill1clinton

@justice123

When I was still ordering from AC, it was still very speedy in terms of delivery to USPS. But that was a long time ago.


----------



## justice123

bill1clinton said:


> @*justice123*
> 
> When I was still ordering from AC, it was still very speedy in terms of delivery to USPS. But that was a long time ago.


AC used to be really good. When I ordered from them before, There were many times I would get a parcel in 4 days, it was great.
But as you stated that was a long time ago. Now they don't seem to care.


----------



## scott1256ca

I decided to take a chance and order some cigars from the U.S. Found this site/thread. Thanks for some advice. Ordered from CigarPlace.biz (which you guys abbreviate as CP ??) and chose first class shipping. Not a large ship. 24 cigars. I'm a little nervous about it. I have had brutal service from Canada Post the last 1/2 year or so. They have failed to deliver 3 packages that should have arrived in late November. 1 from the states, 2 from China. I might be able to blame someone else if the packages were from the same country of origin, but they aren't. None of them were terribly expensive and none were cigars. I'm hoping to have more success with this shipment 
Will let you know how I make out.

Do most ship via first class shipping, provided it is an option? Have you had many problems with missing packages?
Thx


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

I've never had any issues both times I've ordered from CP.


----------



## scott1256ca

cigars have already shipped from CP. Less concern about them shipping than I am about me receiving  My concerns are CP (Canada Post) not CP (Cigar Place).


----------



## scott1256ca

Well, the cigars have been stuck in Coral Springs since Jan. 6. Can anyone tell me if this is normal?


----------



## bill1clinton

@scott1256ca

It could be the last scan before it left the US. If you catch it on the weekend (which it looks like you package did), it can take a few days.

Also, are you tracking using USPS? if so, track your package with the Canada Post app, it will give you more detailed information once your package arrives in Canada.


----------



## scott1256ca

I didn't think it would track via Canada Post at all. USPS says first class only tracks while in the U.S. Or will Canada post continue the tracking but some other country won't?? 
Anway, I checked Canada Post and it provides no info other than USPS has the package.
I was checking via stamps.com. That info ATM is the same as stamps.com
You might be correct. I have no idea what USPS does Coral Springs. It may very well be on it's way to customs. I just wondered.

Thx


----------



## bill1clinton

@scott1256ca

You are correct. USPS will track it while in the US, but then, once it arrives in Canada, Canada Post will track. If both are displaying the same info, then it is most likely in the process of being shipped to Canada. Once it arrives, you'll see more details with Canada Post.

One other thing is that your package may be with Customs. Experience tells me that Customs pretty much can take they sweet time in doing anything with your package and that includes even scanning it in.


----------



## scott1256ca

Well, I got the pickup notice from Canada Post.
They want > $320 in taxes and GST for the order ( I don't know the breakdown, just the total). No, it was not some C.O.D. delivery  (does anyone even do that anymore??).
The order is 24 cigars, and the total was just over $100 U.S., before shipping.
A bit of research indicates that I should be paying a max of $7.83 in tax, per cigar, plus 5% GST (I'm in Alberta).
That would come to around $195 with current exchange rate. So they want an extra $125 over the MAX that I think I should have to pay. However, I freely admit I do not know the exact formula they use. 
I can't see myself ever ordering cigars from the U.S. again.


I spoke to someone at Canada Border Services. He said 350% markup was about normal. The $7.83 is an Alberta tobacco tax. In addition to that, there is an Alberta Cigar Tax, Federal Tax, Health Canada Tax ...
I stopped him there.
So for me, this order will come to (roughly) $120 more than I would have paid if I had bought from CigarChief.

Are the people who do this on a regular basis always just asking for plain brown wrapper, marked "goods" without specification and then some total value that is low?? (the plain brown wrapper/goods/low value is just a wild guess)


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Placed an order from CP yesterday and it's already shipped.

*crosses fingers*


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

scott1256ca said:


> Well, I got the pickup notice from Canada Post.
> They want > $320 in taxes and GST for the order ( I don't know the breakdown, just the total). No, it was not some C.O.D. delivery  (does anyone even do that anymore??).
> The order is 24 cigars, and the total was just over $100 U.S., before shipping.
> A bit of research indicates that I should be paying a max of $7.83 in tax, per cigar, plus 5% GST (I'm in Alberta).
> That would come to around $195 with current exchange rate. So they want an extra $125 over the MAX that I think I should have to pay. However, I freely admit I do not know the exact formula they use.
> I can't see myself ever ordering cigars from the U.S. again.
> 
> I spoke to someone at Canada Border Services. He said 350% markup was about normal. The $7.83 is an Alberta tobacco tax. In addition to that, there is an Alberta Cigar Tax, Federal Tax, Health Canada Tax ...
> I stopped him there.
> So for me, this order will come to (roughly) $120 more than I would have paid if I had bought from CigarChief.
> 
> Are the people who do this on a regular basis always just asking for plain brown wrapper, marked "goods" without specification and then some total value that is low?? (the plain brown wrapper/goods/low value is just a wild guess)


I always truthfully declare my item as cigars but then I give a lower value...


----------



## scott1256ca

Thanks for that response.
When you go to pick up your package and pay more than twice in taxes and duties what you paid for the cigars in the first place, you don't want them to bring out this.
Fortunately they were well packed and suffered no damage.

Despite the sticker shock at customs, I was pretty happy with CP. The cigars were well packed and look pretty good from what I could see. I haven't taken the plastic wrappers off yet (I don't mean the cello). They are going to spend a couple of days in the freezer first, just to be sure.


----------



## rembrandt100

I have just been reading the last few pages of horror stories as far as ordering from U.S. Seems like I must be one of the lucky guys, but never thought of myself that way. I have been ordering for about little over a year now and only got hit at customs once. That order was for 40 sticks and the duty (paid to the postman at the door was $35), but my usual orders are for 20-30 sticks. I have never had to wait more than 9 days total from order to delivery to my door by the postman except once when I ordered on an American long weekend. I have a place now that sends me an e-mail almost every Fri. morning with the weekend deal in it. Usually 10 sticks for 29.95 US. These sticks would sell for 6-9 $ each sold separately and over 15 at the local B&M. 
It works out great for me because I like sampler packs. Although I have bought a few boxes I do not want to smoke the same stick everyday. 


Dave


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Well I would have gotten my cigars from CigarPlace today but instead customs tried to bend me over big time....

They want $100 exactly in duties for two CAO "Dark and Stormy" samplers which have 4 cigars per sampler. Each of those samplers is only $14.95 American each.

So I'm just leaving the package at the post office and not picking it up. They can and will reship to back to CP as I *refuse* to pay that ridiculous amount of duty....all for 2 samplers.

Once CP get the package back, I might get them to reship it or I might just want my money back. I'm not sure yet.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> Well I would have gotten my cigars from CigarPlace today but instead customs tried to bend me over big time....
> 
> They want $100 exactly in duties for two CAO "Dark and Stormy" samplers which have 4 cigars per sampler. Each of those samplers is only $14.95 American each.
> 
> So I'm just leaving the package at the post office and not picking it up. They can and will reship to back to CP as I *refuse* to pay that ridiculous amount of duty....all for 2 samplers.
> 
> Once CP get the package back, I might get them to reship it or I might just want my money back. I'm not sure yet.


Ended up caving and paying the duties this afternoon. Jesus H. Christ do I feel dirty.

I'll be taking a break from online ordering of cigars from the States for now though.


----------



## FightClub Ninezerofive

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> Ended up caving and paying the duties this afternoon. Jesus H. Christ do I feel dirty.
> 
> I'll be taking a break from online ordering of cigars from the States for now though.


You should have CP ship them the even more friendly option... If you catch my drift.

Yes if they are picked up by customs you loose the whole shipment and wasted $$$

But in 8 years that has only happened 1 time where I lost my shipment, and I have NEVER had to pay duties even one time. So in the end it is still the better option by far.

Long ashes to you.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

FightClub Ninezerofive said:


> You should have CP ship them the even more friendly option... If you catch my drift.
> 
> Yes if they are picked up by customs you loose the whole shipment and wasted $$$
> 
> But in 8 years that has only happened 1 time where I lost my shipment, and I have NEVER had to pay duties even one time. So in the end it is still the better option by far.
> 
> Long ashes to you.


If they opened the package and saw that it was actually cigars instead of *cough* other things....wouldn't I get in deep shit though? Like a fine or whatever??


----------



## FightClub Ninezerofive

justice123 said:


> From what I am seeing the best retailer to stick with is CP. Their prices seem to be lower than many others, and they have great customer service.


Their shipping rates are the best to!!!

Up to 8 cigars can be shipped for $10... or $1.25 per cigar. Since i tend to order good cigars I am still saving as much as $8 to $40 dollars per cigar. Hell you cant even get a Padron 1926 in Canada cause it would be like $60 a stick or more here.


----------



## FightClub Ninezerofive

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> If they opened the package and saw that it was actually cigars instead of *cough* other things....wouldn't I get in deep shit though? Like a fine or whatever??


The one time i didn't get my shipment (in 8 years) i didn't even get a phone call, a letter, nothing...

I thought my address would be flagged at least... nope, next batch of 8 sticks right on through.

Granted I've never tried to order a whole box this way, never more than 8 at a time.


----------



## FightClub Ninezerofive

Also of note, if you get a Cigar of the Month Club | Best Cigars Club | Premium Cigars Online membership, they ship everything marked simply as "commercial sample" so again, never any duties and no suspicions raised in transit.

I was a monthly member from them for many years when I started into cigar smoking, its a good way to find your palate and try a lot of nice cigars.

I also found that it was a great value for the money through this club, and whatever you liked you could re-order 5 packs with reasonable and discreet shipping. You could also re-order boxes, but i never tried that, i always figured a whole box might be too risky and get nabbed.

Cigar Month Club doesn't guarantee any of their shipments to Canada however so if its lost no refund, but then again I never had anything not come through. So we are talking about 4 years of membership and a lot of 5-pack re-orders, so like 60 out of 60 successful shipments from cigar month club alone.

To me very discreet its the best way to go about it.


----------



## FitSoldier

Hi just thought I leave my experience. 

I've been following this thread and I'm quite surprised not many here have dealt with Absolute. They ship unconventionally and use USPS. Tracking is provided through Stamps.com. I've ordered a box of 15 Toro cigars from them recently and received the package with no surprises. It was stuck at Customs for about 4-5 days. The package was small so when Canada Post delivered, my tracking states "delivered" but I didn't get anyone at the door. I ran out to my front door to see no package there. I checked the mailbox and my package was in there. Overall good experience with Absolute except that trying to contact them by phone or email is next to impossible as they never respond. 

From what I've read, I guess the best time to order from the States would be during the winter months?? I usually get my budget cigars from a Canadian source but also want cigars that are next to impossible to find in Canada (like Gispert cigars).


----------



## FitSoldier

Well I just received another successful order from Absolute Cigars. They also threw in a free cigar along with my order (according to reviews, this is something they do quite often). 

I guess we can add Absolute Cigars to the "Canadian Friendly" list. 

Do know that I always ordered in small quantities (15-25 cigars). The package was always small enough to fit inside the mailbox.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

I've heard mixed things about Absolute so I've never bothered with them.

Glad you got your sticks though.


----------



## rembrandt100

HailTheBrownLeaf said:


> I've heard mixed things about Absolute so I've never bothered with them.
> 
> Glad you got your sticks though.


I thought that was funny! I never ordered from them because I never heard from them. No reply to either telephone or E-mail.
Dave


----------



## stogiesessions

Hey everyone, just got back on puff after being m.i.a. for a few years. For some reason I cant log into my old account.

Anyways, is CP and AC still the best bet to order from for us guys in Canada?


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

stogiesessions said:


> Hey everyone, just got back on puff after being m.i.a. for a few years. For some reason I cant log into my old account.
> 
> Anyways, is CP and AC still the best bet to order from for us guys in Canada?


CP yes, but there are quite a few horror stories on the last few pages here pertaining to AC, their shipping methods, and customer service....or lack thereof.

Personally I would just stick with CP, although be careful....as I got slammed with duties by customs a few weeks ago.


----------



## rembrandt100

I am asking at what humidity you keep your humidor. I know we have all read it before, but most of what I have read is that 66 to 69% is the best, but most of them were American. I order from the states but I buy Cubans here in Toronto from a few different places. Everyone of them tells me that 72% is the best for here. I have 2 humidors and a cooler. The large humidor holds about 75 sticks and it wavers between 70 and 75%. The small one holds about 20 robusto size sticks and is about the same humidity. The cooler is a little different and it stays at 66-68%. New orders coming in get stored in the cooler for at least 12 weeks then get moved to the humidors when they could be for 1 week to 6 weeks before being smoked. Lately I have had a few cigars that the wrapper split half way thru smoking them and they were soft/ sort of mushie in the last 1/3. Googling tells me that they are too humid and puff up causing the splitting wrapper. Another place says they are too dry and that causes splitting. Anyone else with the same problem?

Dave


----------



## MrCrowley39

rembrandt100 said:


> I am asking at what humidity you keep your humidor. I know we have all read it before, but most of what I have read is that 66 to 69% is the best, but most of them were American. I order from the states but I buy Cubans here in Toronto from a few different places. Everyone of them tells me that 72% is the best for here. I have 2 humidors and a cooler. The large humidor holds about 75 sticks and it wavers between 70 and 75%. The small one holds about 20 robusto size sticks and is about the same humidity. The cooler is a little different and it stays at 66-68%. New orders coming in get stored in the cooler for at least 12 weeks then get moved to the humidors when they could be for 1 week to 6 weeks before being smoked. Lately I have had a few cigars that the wrapper split half way thru smoking them and they were soft/ sort of mushie in the last 1/3. Googling tells me that they are too humid and puff up causing the splitting wrapper. Another place says they are too dry and that causes splitting. Anyone else with the same problem?
> 
> Dave


I'm sorry this going to come across as rude but it's just the OCD in me, this is a shipping to Canada thread not a storage thread (to which there are plenty). There I said it, now the BOTL in me can weigh in on the topic you asked about. First, do you like how your cigars taste/burn etc? If you do then keep things as they are. Anything above 70%rh is at risk for mold, it's not that anything above 70%rh is bad (it's all personal preference). I used to do the 70°F and 70%rh, I had wonky burns, had to relight several times. I switched to 65°F-70°F and 65%rh. My burn lines are much better, only time I need to relight is when I wait to long in between puffs. I enjoy the flavours and the overall experience since reducing to 65%rh. It might be worth trying a couple at the 65%rh, grab a small air tight container, pick up a 65% Boveda, put a sampling of sticks in and leave them for one week for each 1%rh they need to drop and add one - two weeks just for peace of mind. Then smoke them, and decide what you like best.

Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt100

I agree with you Mr. Crowley39. Your reply was not taken as rude. But the point is that I wanted it to be replied to by Canadians in Canada. I will try your suggestion and smoke a few from the cooler instead of the humidors.

Dave


----------



## scott1256ca

I just received a pkg sent from Atlantic. Yes, they still use Asendia. Yes Asendia still takes 3 days to get the pkg to the post office, and yes, the shipping is pretty high. Shipping cost is more than double CPlace. But the cigars were well packed, included a 69% boveda travel pack and arrived 8 days after placing the order. The reason I bought from them is that they had something at a great price and I couldn't find it at the other online shops, so I took the risk. Pkg marked friendly and as requested. Given that I knew what had been written about them here, and was prepared for it, I'm pretty happy with how this turned out.
I also recently placed an order at seriouscigars. They have been mentioned in this thread also, but not for years that I could see. I can confirm they still do the customs friendly shipping and again, it was cigars I couldn't find elsewhere (at the time). Prices there are a bit high, and so is the shipping, but when they are the only ones with stock, you take what you can get.

Cheers!


----------



## FitSoldier

scott1256ca said:


> I just received a pkg sent from Atlantic. Yes, they still use Asendia. Yes Asendia still takes 3 days to get the pkg to the post office, and yes, the shipping is pretty high. Shipping cost is more than double CPlace. But the cigars were well packed, included a 69% boveda travel pack and arrived 8 days after placing the order. The reason I bought from them is that they had something at a great price and I couldn't find it at the other online shops, so I took the risk. Pkg marked friendly and as requested. Given that I knew what had been written about them here, and was prepared for it, I'm pretty happy with how this turned out.
> I also recently placed an order at seriouscigars. They have been mentioned in this thread also, but not for years that I could see. I can confirm they still do the customs friendly shipping and again, it was cigars I couldn't find elsewhere (at the time). Prices there are a bit high, and so is the shipping, but when they are the only ones with stock, you take what you can get.
> 
> Cheers!


I ordered from them recently and had no problem as well. I mentioned Atlantic to a friend and he ordered and received his package recently without any problems either. We both chose different shipping methods.


----------



## PhilB

I just placed my first online order ever from Absolute based on a post in this thread (a few months ago). We'll see how it goes.


----------



## scott1256ca

I'd be interested to find out why you ordered from Absolute Cigar. I checked a few boxes of cigars I'd looked at recently, and I found the prices kind of high there.


----------



## PhilB

scott1256ca said:


> I'd be interested to find out why you ordered from Absolute Cigar. I checked a few boxes of cigars I'd looked at recently, and I found the prices kind of high there.


I wanted a particular cigar that I couldn't find at either CP or AC. Also, I put in a small order, so the price was no big deal.


----------



## scott1256ca

yeah, I've done that once or twice. CP is my goto, but they don't stock everything.


----------



## PhilB

Everything got here safe and sound from Absolute. I recently read that I believe the owner is a Canuck now living in the USA.


----------



## scott1256ca

I recently made a purchase through Lynn Cigars. Found their name in a post in this thread from a while ago, but they've been mentioned in the last 6 mo.. They also do friendly shipping. They bill the shipping separately. The price on the box I purchased was very good. The prices on a couple of 5ers to round out the order was fairly competitive with CP biz, but not quite as good. Shipping more than CP biz, but much less than Atlantic.


----------



## justice123

Did you call your order in to Lynn cigars? I have called for 2 days in a row left 3 messages and got no reply. Doesn't leave me with a good feeling, when you call for 2 days and know body answer's, you leave 3 of message's and know one gets back to you.


----------



## scott1256ca

No, I didn't call it in. My first contact was to email asking about package marking policy. Then I ordered online. They were prompt responding to my email.

Or to be more accurate, I set up an account, then sent them a message via the "contact us" link. Which actually raises a point. If they email you back, you will probably have to go to the "contact us" link again to respond, since the email address was showing up in my inbox as something like [email protected], which obviously is not a proper domain, therefore you can't just reply to the email. I can provide a proper email that should go thru via PM. They probably wouldn't mind my posting it here, but they aren't a sponsor and I don't know if that would violate rules and I don't care to go check ATM.


----------



## motionsick

It's been a few months since my last order.. CP even sent me a coupon to make sure I was still alive. (funny, I guess..?)

Didn't get dinged with any duty but customs groped my package, and then charged me $10+gst for the pleasure. Still, not bad.


----------



## justice123

I called one more time got the same message. "If you would like to speak
with someone press 101, it always went to some woman's voicemail, leave a 
message and we will get back to you. I also wrote an email, no response.

Not professional at all. You can't bother calling or emailing back or answering
your phone for over 2 days, then they don't want business very bad. 

I'll stick with CP. At least they answer your email's and someone answers the phone when
you want to place an order. Plus the cigars at CP are $15 cheaper per box.

I just thought I would try a different online store. Pretty bad customers service though.


----------



## motionsick

Did AC raise their prices recently? Just quickly checked a couple of boxes I typically would prefer and they seemed ~$20 higher than CP...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott1256ca

CP is still my go to. I haven't run into any other place with shipping to Canada as inexpensive as them, and the prices are usually very good. Lynn not returning phone calls or msgs is certainly not going to help their sales. I think Atlantic or CP are online sales centered whereas Lynn is a B&M with some online sales. So if you need a guaranteed quick response, you probably should deal with someone else. As I said, the prices are ok on some items, but on the box I wanted they beat any other online retailer (Canada friendly or not) by >$50 U.S. (not including bid sites that I don't check). That is why I used them. CP didn't have the box at all. They came out of the freezer 2 days ago. The RH works out to 65% @ 17C which is just about perfect, so all things considered I'm happy with them and will deal with them again if I see a good bargain.


----------



## justice123

I thought it would be nice to try a different vendor. I usually stick to one brand. I noticed Lynn cigars before, and when I went back to check them out they had raised their prices of the box of the same cigars by $33.95, That was quite the price hike.

Guess I'll stick with CP. Don't like to order from AC anymore, shipping is to expensive. I know I've said this before, the reason AC told me they use the more expensive shipping is the insurance. But if anything happens to the parcel they won't use the insurance. I declare what is in the parcel so if anything goes wrong it should be covered, AC never honors it. Plus the shipping is suppose to be a lot quicker than first class, but it isn't,because of the shipping provider they use.


----------



## justice123

Lynn cigars is off my list. I finally got through and talked to the owner and placed an order. I got an email back that the credit card didn't work. They were off one number on the credit card. I gave them the number again. Got another email that the credit card didn't go through again and that Padron raised their prices by 15 per cent. So now they are 177.00 USD,even though their web site still says $153.40. 

I guess I got them upset when in the past I sent them an email asking if they price matched,and the reason for the big increases in price since they raised the Pardron from 133 -165, then went down to 153.40 were there at now. Funny, two other retailers still have them In the 135 -146 range, they must be losing their shirts, or their just not as greedy.

I contacted Padron, they said it wasn't true about the huge increase. I also have the emails from them showing what their doing.

I know the card worked since I placed an order with CP the same day, the card worked fine. I even called the credit card company, they said everything was good. They are actually so immature and petty at Lynn ciagrs that they won't sell to me, because they don't like the fact I questioned the ridiculous increases, and asked if they price match. I guess no matter how old you are, some people never grow up. That's why they never responded to my email's and or phone calls. Having a little hissy fit. The man asked me a question I didn't like so I won't sell to him now.

I know it's good that we have places that sell to us, and one would think they are doing us a favor. They aren't, They are in business to make money and Canadians are a big part of their business.They don't feel sorry for us that we pay ridiculous prices for cigars in Canada. We are another market to sell to. I do appreciate the ones that do work with us. But don't want to deal with immature,petty,childish little people. I asked a reasonable question, same question I asked CP once, and CP didn't have a little tantrum over it.


----------



## justice123

This is the email from Lynn Cigars

L. Lynn Cigars <[email protected]>

Tue 06-06, 8:50 PM

Hello , The charge was declined. Padron raised their prices about 15%. $177.90 USD

Regards, Larry

If you go to lynn cigars website. You will see that the padrons are still selling for $153.40.
They seem to think no one else sells to us, so we are at their mercy. This tantrum is because
I asked about the big increase in prices and if they price match. So they didn't like that, so are going to charge me well above what they are selling online. This is called extortion. You can have the product but will pay more, since we don't like what you asked us, we will punish you. Ordered from CP. $8 cheaper than Lynns online price and $31.95 cheaper in what they tried to extort from me.

I guess I hurt their feelings, I'm amazed how immature some people can be. The guy who runs it is an old man. As I said before some people are petty and never grow up.

P.S I have called other stores to see if they price match to. None had a problem with it.
it's a normal question, some will, some won't. But they are professional about it. They didn't get their panties in a bind over it.


----------



## justice123

I don't want anyone to get me wrong, if they want to use Lynn Cigars, go ahead.
Just don't ask them anything they don't like, or they won't sell to you.

I love smoking cigars, but I won't give my money to someone, who acts the way
lynn cigars has done. As I said they didn't want to sell to me, then they should have been
mature about it and say so. Not play immature games.


----------



## PhilB

Thanks for letting us know. I certainly won't use them based on that testimonial.


----------



## royal52

Placed my first order online with Atlantic last week. The security check took a few days. Order was enroute to Asendia yesterday. I chose option 2.

I'm located in Canada, will let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## FitSoldier

royal52 said:


> Placed my first order online with Atlantic last week. The security check took a few days. Order was enroute to Asendia yesterday. I chose option 2.
> 
> I'm located in Canada, will let you guys know how it goes.


How many cigars did you order if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## royal52

FitSoldier said:


> How many cigars did you order if you don't mind me asking?


Just one box of 25 cigars.


----------



## royal52

Box is in Toronto and has cleared customs and is now in possession of Canada Post


----------



## justice123

Received my parcel Friday. All Went well. 

On a different note, In the previous posts I mentioned Lynn Cigars and how they tried to extort $177, if you go to their website it still shows the Padron box for $153.40.


----------



## justice123

*This is the email I sent to lynn Cigars. I don't see anything to get ones panties in a bind over. This why they won't sell to me.
the reason I was going to buy from them is the other stores were out.

LynnMessage:* Hi

I noticed the price has jumped quite a bit from $132,95 to 144,95 to $165.20.

I was wondering if you price match? I found the Padron 3000 for $139.95 on one store, and $145.95 on another
store. Both deliver to Canada. Thank you for your time.

All the best


----------



## royal52

Got my cigars


----------



## justice123

Same here, got another parcel today all went well.

Glad to hear you got your smokes, enjoy.


----------



## PhilB

Nice. I'm playing the lottery myself right now. Got two boxes from a seller on Facebook, and two from a well-known site in Australia incoming.

First box from seller on FB has been in Customs to be inspected since the 8th. Either ding or don't, but for crying out loud, get me the goods before they become matchsticks. Calling Customs basically had them tell me it could take up to 15 business days, and to call back if I haven't heard anything after those three weeks.

Second box from same seller that was shipped a week later went through no problem. 

First box from Australia got to customs today. Expecting the second one to arrive tomorrow-ish there.

Gotta love government agencies that have no accountability to anyone and can make up their own rules and rates...


----------



## motionsick

I've found personally, anything that sits in customs for more than a day expect a big extortion bill. 

Thankfully AC does reships. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhilB

motionsick said:


> I've found personally, anything that sits in customs for more than a day expect a big extortion bill.
> 
> Thankfully AC does reships.


This seller has already told me he would re-ship if I refuse it. I don't even mind paying it, _if_ it's not exorbitant. I just don't like the sticks sitting around for all this time in an unknown/unregulated climate.


----------



## FitSoldier

motionsick said:


> I've found personally, anything that sits in customs for more than a day expect a big extortion bill.
> 
> Thankfully AC does reships.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My personal experience is a bit different. With one exception, all of my packages were always held at Customs for several days to a week before being released. Never had any problems. Only one package was held for a day before release. Probably just luck.


----------



## PhilB

FitSoldier said:


> My personal experience is a bit different. With one exception, all of my packages were always held at Customs for several days to a week before being released. Never had any problems. Only one package was held for a day before release. Probably just luck.


Good to hear. I just asked someone else who has also had packages often sit in customs for a week or so and not get dinged. We're entering day 13 for one box. One of the Oz boxes just got sent there about 36 hours ago too... I had a few other packages stay in customs for under 5 hours and get released. I'm guessing it just sits in a pile until they decide to pass it through or open it.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## motionsick

PhilB said:


> Good to hear. I just asked someone else who has also had packages often sit in customs for a week or so and not get dinged. We're entering day 13 for one box. One of the Oz boxes just got sent there about 36 hours ago too... I had a few other packages stay in customs for under 5 hours and get released. I'm guessing it just sits in a pile until they decide to pass it through or open it.
> 
> Fingers crossed.


That was one of the reasons why I would still consider ordering from ABS. They slip boveda packs into the boxes and baggies.

Hope it all ends up fine!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhilB

I now have two boxes sitting in Customs (once since June 8th, one since June 19th). 

The second box from Oz seems to have somehow gotten misrouted to Great Britain. The seller is investigating.

So that's three boxes in limbo right now. 

Lovely.


----------



## MrCrowley39

PhilB said:


> I now have two boxes sitting in Customs (once since June 8th, one since June 19th).
> 
> The second box from Oz seems to have somehow gotten misrouted to Great Britain. The seller is investigating.
> 
> So that's three boxes in limbo right now.
> 
> Lovely.


Hope for the best for these. I don't like multiple shipments hitting customs at the same time or even the same week.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## royal52

MrCrowley39 said:


> Hope for the best for these. I don't like multiple shipments hitting customs at the same time or even the same week.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Great selection of Cuban's at competitive prices.


----------



## PhilB

MrCrowley39 said:


> Hope for the best for these. I don't like multiple shipments hitting customs at the same time or even the same week.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


All of these were ordered/shipped weeks apart. The two Oz shipments were due to the seller splitting one order. Once again, one's been there since June 8th, the next one got there 11 days later. <sigh>


----------



## UBC03

Just a heads up to our members from north of the border. 

I understand you can walk into a b&m and buy ccs and it's perfectly legal.. However, naming sources for internet purchasing is prohibited on PUFF , whether legal in your country or not. 
Also we have a habanos section for recent purchases, advice, and a what did you smoke thread. This section is set up for the discussing of Cuban cigars.. Again no online sources please.

Thanks guys, your cooperation on this is appreciated.

On another note. I've read some about the duties you pay at customs..damn
Makes the 6% sales tax I gripe about seem pretty insignificant..


Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## PhilB

Yep. I went out of my way not to mention sources or what cigars they were (this time!)

As far as the duty/taxes, it's not bad enough that the percentages are insane, what makes it worse is that they seem to decide what "taxable value" is with, as far as I can tell, a Ouija board.


----------



## UBC03

PhilB said:


> Yep. I went out of my way not to mention sources or what cigars they were (this time!)
> 
> As far as the duty/taxes, it's not bad enough that the percentages are insane, what makes it worse is that they seem to decide what "taxable value" is with, as far as I can tell, a Ouija board.


I know , it was more for the new guys.
Thanks

I've talked to guys that paid more in fees than the cigars cost in the first place. Then I see guys buying cc short fillers for 10$ at a b&m. Crazy

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## PhilB

PhilB said:


> All of these were ordered/shipped weeks apart. The two Oz shipments were due to the seller splitting one order. Once again, one's been there since June 8th, the next one got there 11 days later. <sigh>


The package (from the US) that was received June 8th finally got to me. $96 CAD for Duty and taxes on 10 sticks. So be it. The two Oz packages are in Customs themselves, but in two separate locations. One just got here, even though they were shipped one day apart, because one took an unknown detour through Great Britain, for reasons no one seems to know.

Such is the life of a Canadian cigar smoker, I guess.


----------



## scott1256ca

CBSA is inconsistent at best. I have one package from CP that has been with customs > 1 week. So I'm sure that one will get dinged with duties. Another, shipped a week later went thru customs in < 1 hr.

Can you tell us if the packages from oz were marked as cigars, or something else?
I'd like to know how you make out with CBSA on the oz packages. But don't name the supplier


----------



## PhilB

scott1256ca said:


> Can you tell us if the packages from oz were marked as cigars, or something else?
> I'd like to know how you make out with CBSA on the oz packages. But don't name the supplier


No idea how they are marked, I haven't gotten them yet, and it's my first order with them.

I didn't ask for anything special...

They also (like most) said they would re-ship if I refuse them.


----------



## royal52

Just received a small 10 pack from CP. All went smooth.


----------



## PhilB

scott1256ca said:


> Can you tell us if the packages from oz were marked as cigars, or something else?
> I'd like to know how you make out with CBSA on the oz packages. But don't name the supplier


They were labelled as "Men's Accessories", I think.

So far, they wanted:

$390 or so for 10 Monte No.2s and 25 Partagas Chicos. Since that is more than the full B&M retail (including Duty and Tax) by itself (not counting the $130 USD I paid for the Montes!), I sent that one back. The supplier did say they would refund me if I want, or reship for $10.

The second package (same order, but they split it up) also sat for a few weeks. It had a box of 25 Partagas E2s in it. They wanted $335. I took the loss on those and paid it. It makes them not quite the best deal around, but at least still a few hundred bucks cheaper than full B&M retail price (price from the supplier was a bit over $290 USD)

So, so far, something like 3 of my 5 total packages got dinged. One (the $96 CAD) I'd consider "reasonable", the $335 for 25 sticks was...a little excessive, but the $390+ for 10 sticks and 25 cigarillos that retail for a few bucks here is simply outrageous.

I maintain my hypothesis that they use a Ouija board to determine the taxable value.


----------



## scott1256ca

Sorry to hear that. A friend of mine made 3 orders from a U.S. cigar shop. All marked as cigars, all marked full value and he didn't get dinged a dime. Yet his first order, from Atlantic, marked as something else of low value got opened and dinged. I have been dinged twice on orders where the duties were about the same as the actual cost from a CDN supplier. Those I took it on the chin. The third, last week, I sent back and will get reshipped. 

I have no idea what goes on at CBSA. Ouija board:Coin flip:Toss a dart at a board: no idea how they come up with the value. I've noticed one trend. Each of the two packages I had duties attached where the pkg was marked as some low value non-cigar gift spend > 2weeks in customs. The first pkg where I had duties attached was marked as cigars and though the duties were ridiculous, the package went through customs quickly. So if they happen to open your package, and you didn't declare it correctly, I think they punish you by keeping the pkg around for a couple of weeks before releasing it, but not quite enough evidence to say for sure.


----------



## motionsick

scott1256ca said:


> ...
> 
> I have no idea what goes on at CBSA. Ouija board:Coin flip:Toss a dart at a board: no idea how they come up with the value. I've noticed one trend. Each of the two packages I had duties attached where the pkg was marked as some low value non-cigar gift spend > 2weeks in customs. The first pkg where I had duties attached was marked as cigars and though the duties were ridiculous, the package went through customs quickly. So if they happen to open your package, and you didn't declare it correctly, I think they punish you by keeping the pkg around for a couple of weeks before releasing it, but not quite enough evidence to say for sure.


Customs is for sure random at times, but I would not say what you experienced was a trend.

I've ordered multiple times from CP and only once was a package opened. Dinged for $400, sent back for a reship.

Once was just a handling fee.

Other times fine.

I've ordered from overseas before, marked as tobacco and no customs charges either.

I would say that they pull anything "suspicious" to whoever is working the line that day and plus random checks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhilB

Been hearing lots of reports from friends at Canada Post of people getting dinged outrageously lately. CBSA must be hard up for money ;-) 

That being the case, asked the Australian company to refund me for now (sticks made it back there in perfect condition), and maybe we'll try again in a few months.


----------



## motionsick

Just got another order from CP this week. No fees. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justice123

Got two orders, one everything went good, the other got charged $41.90. Don't mind when the fee's are reasonable. 

I think the Customs officers who put low fee's on are the smarter ones. They probably figured out that, people will pay the low fee's, this way every one makes some money. Where as the ones who put ridiculous fee's, must not have figured out that not many people will pay $300 for cigars that cost $140 a box.


----------



## Thegrass

Yesterday I received a package from cp that made the journey just fine. Was my second time ordering. First pack was in may. It's very nurve wrecking waiting for them and wondering.


----------



## FitSoldier

I just received another package from Atlantic (no problems encountered) with unconventional shipping. It passed through customs in 1 minute. The declaration of the package contents was hilarious.  They get pretty creative. 

For some reason my packages are getting through instantly nowadays. In the past they usually take me several days. Never had any problems regardless.


----------



## PhilB

Yeah, since my posts I've gotten two more packages without a problem, one of them from the same seller where one got dinged on the past.

Appears to be total luck of the draw. <shrug>


----------



## rembrandt100

I placed an order with Atlantic a few weeks ago. Used shipping option 2. I knew there was going to be a problem when they were not here in 8-10 days. Today I got hit with 45.00 bill by the postman at the door. By the time it was done cost me just under 200 cdn for what my American friends pay 100 us for. Last 2 orders from Atlantic have been stopped.

Dave


----------



## motionsick

rembrandt100 said:


> I placed an order with Atlantic a few weeks ago. Used shipping option 2. I knew there was going to be a problem when they were not here in 8-10 days. Today I got hit with 45.00 bill by the postman at the door. By the time it was done cost me just under 200 cdn for what my American friends pay 100 us for. Last 2 orders from Atlantic have been stopped.
> 
> Dave


$45 isn't too bad I suppose. I'd probably pay that. Still probably half of what you'd say locally?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thegrass

Ordered from cigar place on Aug 9. They finally arrived today with no surprise. After a week in customs I was worried but all good.


----------



## PhilB

Thegrass said:


> Ordered from cigar place on Aug 9. They finally arrived today with no surprise. After a week in customs I was worried but all good.


That's a win right there!


----------



## CoolHandLuke

I order from cbiz, absolute and Atlantic every 2-3 weeks alternating between them and I've had more caught/hit at customs in the last 6 months than I've had in total in the last decade. They seem to be cracking down.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## royal52

CoolHandLuke said:


> I order from cbiz, absolute and Atlantic every 2-3 weeks alternating between them and I've had more caught/hit at customs in the last 6 months than I've had in total in the last decade. They seem to be cracking down.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you buying large quantity?


----------



## rembrandt100

motionsick said:


> $45 isn't too bad I suppose. I'd probably pay that. Still probably half of what you'd say locally?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you compare it to the price charged at my local place yes it is still a deal. But that $45 means the sticks cost a $2.25 more after shipping and base price. I had 2 orders placed 2 days apart 2 weeks ago. One was here in 6 days and the other is still in customs. 


Dave


----------



## motionsick

rembrandt100 said:


> If you compare it to the price charged at my local place yes it is still a deal. But that $45 means the sticks cost a $2.25 more after shipping and base price. I had 2 orders placed 2 days apart 2 weeks ago. One was here in 6 days and the other is still in customs.
> 
> 
> Dave


True. But that's an inherit risk/cost of ordering.

Now split the occasional extra cost over many many orders and you'll get better overall cost/savings.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt100

*@nd order got here*

I picked up my 2nd order today. It was a good deal when I ordered it. 1 box Oliva Reserve Robusto and 12 pack of assorted Oliva products tossed in. Total $111.97 U.S. The smile disappeared when the lady at the post office asked for 198.24 to release the package. I would not mind if it was just the duty and excise tax, but to add GST/HST (which is a tax on a tax) and a handling fee of $9.95 on top of that ticks me off. I figure that when I do the conversion on the 117 U.S. these sticks will be about $11 each CDN. I know the same cigars here would cost at least that much but I guess I just wanted to let off some steam.

Dave


----------



## royal52

Got a pack from AC, no surprises.


----------



## motionsick

Ugh. Package got pulled. They wanted $300+. Back it goes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhilB

motionsick said:


> Ugh. Package got pulled. They wanted $300+. Back it goes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where from, and what was in it, if you don't mind?


----------



## motionsick

PhilB said:


> Where from, and what was in it, if you don't mind?


From CP. About $165 worth of sticks.

Sat in customs for 2 days which usually means bad news for my deliveries.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rembrandt100

motionsick said:


> From CP. About $165 worth of sticks.
> 
> Sat in customs for 2 days which usually means bad news for my deliveries.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So what happens when you send it back? Do they reship? Do you ask for refund?

Dave


----------



## royal52

motionsick said:


> From CP. About $165 worth of sticks.
> 
> Sat in customs for 2 days which usually means bad news for my deliveries.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How many sticks and what shipping option did you use?


----------



## motionsick

rembrandt100 said:


> So what happens when you send it back? Do they reship? Do you ask for refund?
> 
> Dave


When they receive it they'll take a look at the sticks and let me know my reship or refund options.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motionsick

royal52 said:


> How many sticks?


A box worth.

Just ridiculous. They want in fees than what they actually cost.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## royal52

motionsick said:


> A box worth.
> 
> Just ridiculous. They want in fees than what they actually cost.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, that's about what our Canadian retailers face with every stick.

What shipping option did you use?


----------



## PhilB

motionsick said:


> A box worth.
> 
> Just ridiculous. They want in fees than what they actually cost.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got ten Monte 2s in from Australia, and they wanted basically full B&M retail price including duty and tax for just duty and tax (I think it was $395).

That's how I knew they were just making crap up. Needless to say, those went back.


----------



## BlastFusion1

rembrandt100 said:


> So what happens when you send it back? Do they reship? Do you ask for refund?
> 
> Dave


If the cigars return to us in resellable condition, which 98% of the time they do, we'll offer the customer the option of a refund less the shipping charges.

The customer is also able to ask us to reship them as long as they're willing to pay the shipping charges again.

And guys, for as bad as the taxes are in Canada, they're way worse in Australia. They're over $900/kg of tobacco now. It was $724/kg until a few months ago and the rate is going up again next year.

Also, you could live in a country that outright bans tobacco imports and seizes and lights on fire in burn barrels the cigars you paid for.

I know Canadian taxes and sales are draconian but it could be WAY worse. Just try keeping that in mind.

I tell all of my customers to have the duty fees ready to pay it but to be pleasantly surprised if they don't have to. Most of our packages get through the first time around, probably 85%-90%+ with no or minimal/acceptable duty fees, but try as we might, the Canadian Customs system is literally a crapshoot.

I actually have a friend that used to work as a Customs Mail Agent in Canada and he tells me stories of how they changed the system on almost a daily basis to try to thwart illegal imports, but they too, know they can't stop everyone.

It's literally the law of averages at work.


----------



## motionsick

Had a follow up package hit customs, spend 2 hours there and then zip through no problem. 

The one I sent back had been sitting with CP for a week now and they've stopped responding to emails. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhilB

BlastFusion1 said:


> I tell all of my customers to have the duty fees ready to pay it but to be pleasantly surprised if they don't have to. Most of our packages get through the first time around, probably 85%-90%+ with no or minimal/acceptable duty fees, but try as we might, the Canadian Customs system is literally a crapshoot.


That would be much easier if we knew the amounts they would charge. Like I said, they seem to just make them up. For 10 Crowned Heads Kicking Mules, I got dinged $95 or so. Basically what I paid for them, if not a little more. Fine. I paid it.

When 10 Monte No.2s come in they want $395, though, which is more than they cost _including_ taxes and duty at a B&M, they are not going to extort that from me.

If they were reasonable and could show actual calculations, I don't think any of us who have real issues.


----------



## cvrle1

PhilB said:


> That would be much easier if we knew the amounts they would charge. Like I said, they seem to just make them up. For 10 Crowned Heads Kicking Mules, I got dinged $95 or so. Basically what I paid for them, if not a little more. Fine. I paid it.
> 
> When 10 Monte No.2s come in they want $395, though, which is more than they cost _including_ taxes and duty at a B&M, they are not going to extort that from me.
> 
> If they were reasonable and could show actual calculations, I don't think any of us who have real issues.


I didnt even bother trying to ship something across the border into Canada. I got burned last time I shipped guitar from Japan, so I said no more shipping into Canada internationally. Now I ship into US, and pickup from there. A lot cheaper, and usually border person coming back into Canada just waves me through, even when I tell them I have few cigars. Then again, I dont really order large sums of cigars, or at least I dont pick up and carry all of them at same time. I would rather make few trips in a week (living close to the border) than risk huge duty/tax/random extra charges.


----------



## motionsick

cvrle1 said:


> I didnt even bother trying to ship something across the border into Canada. I got burned last time I shipped guitar from Japan, so I said no more shipping into Canada internationally. Now I ship into US, and pickup from there. A lot cheaper, and usually border person coming back into Canada just waves me through, even when I tell them I have few cigars. Then again, I dont really order large sums of cigars, or at least I dont pick up and carry all of them at same time. I would rather make few trips in a week (living close to the border) than risk huge duty/tax/random extra charges.


He doesn't care because visiting is totally different.

Your 48 hour exemption is 50 cigars per visit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhilB

motionsick said:


> He doesn't care because visiting is totally different.
> 
> Your 48 hour exemption is 50 cigars per visit.


Correct. Last time I went to the US with the missus for 48+ hours, I had an order already made and shipped to a P.O. Box south of the border, a cooler, and some Boveda packs with me. Came back with 100 perfectly legal and duty free cigars at a fraction of what they would cost up here.


----------



## cvrle1

I wasnt talking about visiting, unless you count 15 minutes in US as a visit. Or enough to get to 5D from border crossing, pickup packages, fill up gas and drive back across the border.


----------



## rembrandt100

BlastFusion1 said:


> If the cigars return to us in resellable condition, which 98% of the time they do, we'll offer the customer the option of a refund less the shipping charges.
> 
> The customer is also able to ask us to reship them as long as they're willing to pay the shipping charges again.
> 
> And guys, for as bad as the taxes are in Canada, they're way worse in Australia. They're over $900/kg of tobacco now. It was $724/kg until a few months ago and the rate is going up again next year.
> 
> Also, you could live in a country that outright bans tobacco imports and seizes and lights on fire in burn barrels the cigars you paid for.
> 
> I know Canadian taxes and sales are draconian but it could be WAY worse. Just try keeping that in mind.
> 
> I tell all of my customers to have the duty fees ready to pay it but to be pleasantly surprised if they don't have to. Most of our packages get through the first time around, probably 85%-90%+ with no or minimal/acceptable duty fees, but try as we might, the Canadian Customs system is literally a crapshoot.
> 
> I actually have a friend that used to work as a Customs Mail Agent in Canada and he tells me stories of how they changed the system on almost a daily basis to try to thwart illegal imports, but they too, know they can't stop everyone.
> 
> It's literally the law of averages at work.


Well I guess that answers my question thank you.


----------



## BlastFusion1

Hello @motionsick

Please send me a PM with your name or Order Number and I'll take a look into this for you personally. We respond to all emails within one business day and I don't recall any coming through about a missing package. Perhaps, we aren't receiving your messages somehow, or maybe they got filtered into spam. You are also welcome to call us at 1-800-913-0433 from 9 AM to 5 PM EST, Monday through Friday.

I'd respond with the info you need here but I have nothing here to tie you to your order.

Please contact me directly if any of you ever have any questions about shipping products to Canada.



motionsick said:


> Had a follow up package hit customs, spend 2 hours there and then zip through no problem.
> 
> The one I sent back had been sitting with CP for a week now and they've stopped responding to emails.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motionsick

BlastFusion1 said:


> Hello @motionsick
> 
> Please send me a PM with your name or Order Number and I'll take a look into this for you personally. We respond to all emails within one business day and I don't recall any coming through about a missing package. Perhaps, we aren't receiving your messages somehow, or maybe they got filtered into spam. You are also welcome to call us at 1-800-913-0433 from 9 AM to 5 PM EST, Monday through Friday.
> 
> I'd respond with the info you need here but I have nothing here to tie you to your order.
> 
> Please contact me directly if any of you ever have any questions about shipping products to Canada.


I think it's fine. It just took longer than expected between when the package arrived back at the warehouse (the 2nd) and finally getting it reshipped. (hopefully today).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thegrass

Ordered from cbiz on Oct 3 and received with no surprise. Ordered again Nov 02 and received today with no surprise. Got a sample pack of Olivia. Really can't wait to try those out.


----------



## motionsick

Ugh. It was bound to happen. Package from CP arrived in Canada but has been sitting, allegedly, in customs in Quebec for over a week now. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## royal52

motionsick said:


> Ugh. It was bound to happen. Package from CP arrived in Canada but has been sitting, allegedly, in customs in Quebec for over a week now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unlucky, I ordered last week and received package yesterday no questions asked. Arrived in about a week after ordering, cheapest shipping option.


----------



## motionsick

royal52 said:


> Unlucky, I ordered last week and received package yesterday no questions asked. Arrived in about a week after ordering, cheapest shipping option.


Yeah. This is the longest I've seen a package sit there.

Although I did have one (not cigars) take 5-6 wise longer than it should have to deliver.

Good old Canada post.

Hopefully it's safe and not in some guy's trunk.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thegrass

I had a package shipped on Jan 15. It stayed stuck in Ville st Lauren it seems for a long time. I finally got my package yesterday with no surprise what so ever.


----------



## CoolHandLuke

royal52 said:


> Are you buying large quantity?


2-3 bundles at a time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motionsick

Thegrass said:


> I had a package shipped on Jan 15. It stayed stuck in Ville st Lauren it seems for a long time. I finally got my package yesterday with no surprise what so ever.


Yup. Sitting in the same place.

I found Vancouver opened more packages but was much faster.

Oh well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motionsick

motionsick said:


> Yup. Sitting in the same place.
> 
> I found Vancouver opened more packages but was much faster.
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well after 2 weeks they finally released my package. Now the second part of the waiting game to see if they'll try to demand a huge ransom.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## champ0924

I figure i would share my experience with my recent purchase from cbiz. Placed an order on March 10th and shipped out on the 14th . Being in canada i was somewhat wearry of the surprises that could come along with it . March 24th they showed up with no surprises and extremely well packaged with 69% boveda packs in each ziploc . I checked every cigar and noticed 2 of them had the wrapper somewhat unravelling near the cap , no big deal really and they ended up crediting 2 cigars for me . So far great customer service and shipping was pretty fast ,hopefully it stays this way .


----------



## dark_1

I just recieved my order from cigarplace.biz today no surprises. Ordered a 5 pack came very well packaged with a boveda inside. Took about a week to get to Montreal and they shipped in about 4 days. My fault though because I didn't see an email from them for like 2 days to finalize shipping.


----------



## IslayWithCastro

Ordered the 25 cigar sampler from Absolute Cigars. Package came super quickly, to the point it beat the Boveda packs and cutter that I'd bought domestically on Amazon. Absolutely no surprises (apart from a free cigar) and very discrete shipping with 72% Bovedas. My one complaint is the amount of time it's going to get them to my preferred smoking RH of 65.



Was a little concerned about customs but they responded by email super quickly and professionally when I contacted them.


----------



## motionsick

Anyone heard from CP lately? Sent them a couple emails but haven't heard a peep. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motionsick

I'm told higher duties and returns have been occurring lately due to the trade dispute. 

Or agents trying to justify their jobs. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott1256ca

Have any of you had more problems getting 2 boxes shipped north of the border as opposed to just one? 
Thx


----------



## Canada.cigars

Hey fellow Canadians. Have been away from the forum's for a while. Is AC still safe place to order cigars from ....any new stores I should know about?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## motionsick

Shipping is still a lottery. Ordered from CP. 

Last shipment of 25 no problems getting through. 

Previous shipment of 45 dinged $171 (paid). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary

motionsick said:


> Shipping is still a lottery. Ordered from CP.
> 
> Last shipment of 25 no problems getting through.
> 
> Previous shipment of 45 dinged $171 (paid).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ouch....$171....The Man is always screwin us!


----------



## motionsick

Cigary said:


> Ouch....$171....The Man is always screwin us!


Yeah it worked out to be about $4CAD/stick. Not worth the time of re shipping and paying for shipping again. (in this case)

Works about to be about half of local retail and about the same as CC.

I've had charges of $300+ (for less sticks) that I've definitely sent back for reshipping!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigal7373

It is so hard to get a varying amount of cigars in Canada due to our laws. I can't even buy from another province in my own country as the laws prevent tobacco products being shipped between provinces unless it's between retailers or if they are gifts.
If I want cigars from Stateside, it costs HUGE in excise tax, tobacco tax.... The only way it works is if we are over the border for 48 hours. Then we are allowed 50 sticks without any penalties.
I am cultivating a good relationship with the nearest cigar shop (1-1/2 hours away) hoping to get him to start bringing in more variations. 
Anyway, I've ordered from Famous Smoke and they shipped it to me in 5 days. Not really bad except for the Canadian Customs charges... There is also a Wild Bills tobacco shop just across the border that has some good selection. I will use it and suffer paying the duties when I go back across the border.


----------



## motionsick

Last order from CP no issues. Bundle of 25 not tagged at the border. 

I‘ve started ordering more from within Canada tho. No issues ordering cross province. 

Selection isn’t nearly as vast but you deal with the trade offs. It will always be cheaper to get them from the US but ONLY if there’s no re-shipping or customs involved. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobo

What is going on!? ordered from CP and returned,tried second time same thing. Also tried Lynn which have not bought from them long time same thing


----------



## motionsick

CP has stated they can only mark shipments to Canada as "cigars". 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott1256ca

I haven't been on here much in the last year or so. I occasionally read, but seldom log in. 

About a year ago I ordered from CP (place, not page) and they never showed up at the door. They got shipped right back to CP. I tried again, same thing. Has that been happening to others? I checked this thread a few times to see if others had the same experience, but bobo's post is the first similar experience, if that is what he means. And it looks like bobo is a one and done.
So is that the new reality? They just get returned without the option of paying ridiculous duty? Or was I just unlucky?


With the border closed to casual traffic now, is anyone even ordering cigars now? If so, please tell me what your experience was?


So motionsick, are you saying that CP (place, not page) will no longer mark packages as something other than cigars?


Thx


----------



## motionsick

scott1256ca said:


> I haven't been on here much in the last year or so. I occasionally read, but seldom log in.
> 
> About a year ago I ordered from CP (place, not page) and they never showed up at the door. They got shipped right back to CP. I tried again, same thing. Has that been happening to others? I checked this thread a few times to see if others had the same experience, but bobo's post is the first similar experience, if that is what he means. And it looks like bobo is a one and done.
> So is that the new reality? They just get returned without the option of paying ridiculous duty? Or was I just unlucky?
> 
> With the border closed to casual traffic now, is anyone even ordering cigars now? If so, please tell me what your experience was?
> 
> So motionsick, are you saying that CP (place, not page) will no longer mark packages as something other than cigars?
> 
> Thx


Yes that's correct. CP will no longer mark shipments as anything other than tobacco/cigars for shipping to Canada.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mostlycoffeine

Any other vendors you guys know of as of recently that will ship successfully to canada (AB) and reduce the probability of a massive duties hit?


----------



## Yukoner

mostlycoffeine said:


> Any other vendors you guys know of as of recently that will ship successfully to canada (AB) and reduce the probability of a massive duties hit?


CP *USED* to be a good place to buy from, but honestly, things have gone a bit downhill. Not specifically the fault of CP, but now they write "cigars" on every package, and Canada Customs has been a bit nastier in their assessment of duties. Maybe it'll ease up a bit with the new USMCA ? Who knows.


----------



## tcc

Has anyone recently purchased items from CP.biz and had no problems? I'm thinking of picking up a handful of singles (newb) to try out since I can't find any of them at my local B&M stores.

What about cigars international?

tia


----------

